# Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember




> *Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan​*
> Das Thema Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und internationale Veranstaltungen ist einer der vielen Punkte, die im DAFV nach dem Übertritt des DAV in den (VDSF)DAFV kontrovers diskutiert werden.
> Siehe auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741
> ...



Edit 20.12.2013

*Hier die Antwort von Frau Dr.:*










*Meine Nachfrage dazu:*


> Sehr geehrte Frau Sauer,
> sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihren Antwortversuch.
> ...



Der Absatz Tierschutz bezog sich auf  diese Mail:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4019920#post4019920

Auch hier wieder keine klare Antwort auf eine klare Frage (ob sie bezüglich Tierschutzgesetz genauso konkret die Parteien der Koalition angeschrieben habe, wie wegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft)...

Ihr seht die "Antwort" (?) diesbezüglich...........

edit 21.12. 2013



Döbeldepp schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nicht böse sein aber glaubt ihr wirklich das irgend jemand in den "oberen Ebenen" das Forum hier ernst nimmt.



Ich hatte ja meine Nachfrage  - nachdem ich die ursprüngliche Frage nur an die Geschäftsstellen und die Präsidentin geschickt - mit der Antwort von Frau Dr. auch an alle Landesverbände und die Präsidiumsmitglieder geschickt..

Man kann ja nur spekulieren, in wie weit diese über meine Fragen und die Antworten sonst überhaupt informiert worden wären.........

Und immerhin ein LV-Präsi hat reagiert und nachdrücklich bei Frau Dr. um endgültige Klarstellung gebeten.

Und zwar Siegfried Stockfleth vom LAV-Schleswig Holstein.

Er hatte ja die Mail von ihr erhalten, dass der DAFV KEINESFALLS an WM/EM ohne neuen, anderslautenden Beschluss einer HV im Bund teilnehmen würde.

Was auch mit ihrer Antwort an mich immer noch sein kann, da sie nur von "internationalen Veranstaltungen" schrieb, ohne auf meine konkreten Fragen zu WM/EM einzugehen..

Und da wollte Herr Stockfleth nun im Interesse seiner Angler wissen, die gerne an Veranstaltungen wie WM/EM teilnehmen würden, welches Schreiben der Präsidentin  denn nun gelte, was genau gelte und bat um entsprechende, kurzfristige Aufklärung.

Auch das ging an alle LV`s.....




			
				sinngemäße Zitate schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Frage an Frau Dr. wäre, ob Ihr Schreiben an ihn damit ungültig sei?
> 
> Ob der DAFV ab 2014 Mannschaften im Süßwasser und Meeresfischen zu den Weltmeisterschaften entsenden würde?
> 
> ...




Ich finde es gut, dass wenigstens einer unter den ca. 40 LV-Präsis sich für seine Angler einsetzt und auch mal nachfragt und um konkrete Antwort bittet..

Ich fürchte allerdings auch, dass das ein einsames Schwälblein bleiben wird.....

Und noch lange keinen Verbandssommer auslösen wird.....

Sondern der Rest entweder weiter alles blind abnicken und bezahlen wird...

Oder sich von den Delegierten im eigenen LV wie im LSFV-NDS dafür abbügeln lassen muss, wenn man die Wahrheiten über den BV, dessen "Tun" und Finanzlage, aufführt und aufzeigt......


Man wird sehen, ob die Präsidentin auf die eindeutigen Fragen von Mitgliedern/Präsis dann auch mal konkret und eindeutig antworten wird und wenigstens  klarstellen, welche ihrer widersprüchlichen Schreiben denn nun gelten sollen...

Edit 19.01. 2014 nach Tagung Fischereireferenten

* Fischereireferententagung:
Immer weniger klare Richtung...........​*
Eine klare Richtung des DAFV bezüglich Wertungsangeln oder vergleichender Fischen ist auch nach der gestrigen Tagung der Fischerei in so weiter Ferne wie zuvor.

Jedenfalls nach den ersten Wasserstandsmeldungen von Teilnehmern wie folgt:
Es waren viele aus dem Ex-DAV-Lager da, relativ wenig aus dem VDSF-Lager.

Auch der neue Vizepräsident Landau war anwesend, während Präsidentin und der für Fischen zuständige Vizepräsident Pieper fehlten.

Ob und in wie weit es da Änderungen gibt (Landau als Vize für Fischen, Pieper dann für Finanzen), muss erst noch im Präsidium geklärt werden, es scheint aber so zu kommen.

Ebenfalls unklar war weiterhin, wer nun neuer Referent für Salzwasserangeln wird, nachdem Landau nun Vize wurde. 

Im Gespräch waren sowohl Dettmar (DMV, andere meinten Deterding) wie auch Potschka.

Klar ist auch, dass das Präsidium zwar bis zur nächsten Mitgliederversammlung einen neuen Referenten kommissarisch bestimmen kann, diesen dann aber durch die Mitgliederversammlung bestätigen lassen muss.


*Keine Beschlüsse möglich*
Immerhin wurde gleich festgestellt, dass man bei der Tagung ja auch nichts beschliessen könne, sondern nur Empfehlungen aussprechen für das Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss..


Interessant war, dass ein Beschluss des Präsidiums vorgelegt wurde (Protokoll Präsidiumssitzungssitzung Saarbrücken. Das gibts immerhin schon, während die Protokolle Verbandsausschuss und Mitgliederversammlung immer noch fehlen).

Demnach würden 2014 die internationalen Veranstaltungen, bei denen man bereits angemeldet wäre, nochmal stattfinden. 

*Was ab 2015 sein soll, ist aber weiterhin vollkommen offen.*

Allerdings ohne jede finanzielle Unterstützung seitens des Verbandes.

Dass dieser Präsidiumsbeschluss dann laut Schreiben der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, *dem nach wie vor geltenden Mitgliederbeschluss widerspricht, nicht an EM/WM teilzunehmen*, fiel kaum einen der Anwesenden auf. Auch nicht, dass es dazu eines Mitgliederbeschlusses bedurft hätte, um den alten Beschluss aufzuheben.

Ebenso wenig, dass auch ohne Finanzierung, nur durch  allgemeine, auch nicht unmittelbare Förderung, die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet sein kann.

Da die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS davon abhängt, an den Wettfischen der CIPS teilzunehmen (soweit ich weiss mindestens 1 mal in 3 Jahren), ist dann die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS und Teilnahme an entsprechenden Wettfischen (z. B. auch Feeder-WM) klar eine Förderung von Wettfischen.

Auch wenn, wie von Steffen Quinger betont, nun eine Finanzierung ausserhalb des Verbandes gesucht werden müsse, da vom VDSF/DAFV nichts mehr finanziert werden würde.

Ebenfalls ein Problem für die Gemeinnützigkeit sind weiterführende Fischen wie die Sichtungen. 

Zwar wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass dies ja nur eine Art "Weiterbildung und Training" sei, und nicht nach Fangergebnissen für internationale Wettangeln aufgestellt werden würde. 

Da man aber ohne Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln auch nicht sichten oder trainieren oder diesbezüglich weiterbilden muss, ist das natürlich klar ein im Sinne der Finanzbehörden verbotenes, weiterführendes Fischen.

Und auch wenn, wie vorgetragen, laut Landesgesetzen z. B. in Brandenburg bei Veranstaltungen Fische gehältert und umgesetzt werden dürfen, ist laut Finanzbehörden in Absprache mit dem VDSF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder trotzdem die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet.

Da es bei Finanzbehörden als im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit verbotenes Wettfischen gilt, wenn Fische nicht direkt nach dem Fang getötet werden.

Da soll dann wieder das Argument aufgetaucht sein, dass man das schon jahrelang so mache und die Gemeinnützigkeit nie in Frage stand..

Nun ja, wenn ich immer im Ort hundert fahre, passiert mir auch nix - solange ich nicht erwischt werde von den ZUSTÄNDIGEN Behörden (hier eben Körperschaftsstellen der zuständigen Finanzämter).


Immerhin hatte wohl eine Mehrzahl der anwesenden Referenten (auch aus dem VDSF) den Wunsch, zukünftig wieder vergleichende Angeln durchführen zu können.

Dass dies zuerst einmal neue Richtlinien braucht, war auch klar.

So wurde beschlossen, die ausgearbeiteten, geänderten Richtlinien dem Präsidium zu empfehlen (mehr können die Referenten ja nicht tun).

Dass in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit diese Richtlinien vom Bundesverband dann zuerst sowohl mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium und vor allem mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder, die der VDSF damals mit ins Boot holte zur Beurteilung, abgesprochen werden MUSS, um die jetzt geltenden zu ändern, war wohl nicht allen Anwesenden wirklich klar.

Ebenso wenig, dass bis dahin bei allen Angeln, die nicht genau den Richtlinien des BMF, ausgemacht mit VDSF und den Tierschutzreferenten, entsprechen, die Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit auch des Dachverbandes beinhaltet.

Es wurden drei Varianten vorgestellt, wie man zukünftig dem Rechnung tragen wolle, dass nun ja viel mehr Mannschaften an den Angeln (Angeltreffs, Sichtungen etc.) teilnehmen könnten als früher im DAV. 
Da wird wohl auch noch viel zu besprechen sein, wie man das regeln will, sofern man einen mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vereinbarenden Austragungsmodus finden wird.


*Kaum Infos durch LV-Präsidien*
Viele Referenten beklagten, dass sie von ihren Landesverbänden (den dortigen Präsidien und Geschäftsführern) kaum richtig informiert werden und vieles an ihnen vorbeilaufe.

So hörten erst auf dieser Tagung viele der Referenten das erste Mal von dem Schreiben von Siegfried Stockfleth, in dem er die Präsidentin aufforderte, bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit Klarheit und Rechtssicherheit zu schaffen.

Da einige meinten, das würde doch erst die Behörden aufmerksam machen, daran sieht man, dass vielen klar war, dass die bis jetzt stattfindenden Fischen eben für die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährlich sind.

Die wollten aber lieber wie bisher weiter mauscheln, statt wie Siegfried Stockfleth endlich mal Klarheit und Rechtssicherheit haben.

*Präsidiumssitzung*
Jetzt am kommenden Samstag (25.01.) wäre eine Präsidiumssitzung, wo die Fragen der Gemeinnützigkeit auch behandelt werden sollten.

*Was auf gut Deutsch wiederum heisst, dass alles, was bisher vorliegt oder vorgelegt wurde, auf dieser Sitzung wiederum in ganz andere Richtung gelenkt werden könnte.*

Es gab auch durchaus nicht wenige Stimmen die meinten, man müsse um den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu riskieren, zuerst einmal alle Angeln absagen, die nicht genau den Richtlinien des VDSF, des  BMF und der Tierschutzreferenten entsprechen.

Um dann neue Richtlinien vorzulegen, zu besprechen und mit BMF und Tierschutzreferenten der Länder zu einem neuen Papier zu kommen.


*Auch nett....*
Es wurde übrigens auf Verbandskosten sowohl am Freitag das Abend- wie auch am Samstag das Mittagessen (ausser Getränke) bezahlt - viele wunderten sich schon, weil doch angeblich kein Geld da sei..

Ebenso soll auch der Binnenfischereitag mit 8.000 Euro bezuschusst werden (war auch im VDSF schon eine "gemeinnützigkeitskonforme Veranstaltung" ohne Wertungen).

Während, siehe oben, für andere Veranstaltungen, insbesondere die internationalen, kein Cent bezahlt werden würde.

*Alles wie bisher: 
Viel Wind um nix, keine Beschlüsse, keine Sicherheit..*
Alles in allem ist man auch nach dieser Sitzung so schlau als wie zuvor.

Beschlossen werden konnte nichts, das haben die wenigstens gemerkt.

Und in wie weit Präsidium, Verbandsausschuss und die nächste Mitgliederversammlung den Empfehlungen dieser netten Sitzung folgen wird, steht noch genauso in den Sternen wie die Frage, ob und wie das Präsidium etwas unternehmen wird, um mit BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder neue Richtlinien für die Unterscheidung Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen.

Wir hatten nicht umsonst angemahnt, das vor der (Kon)Fusion zu regeln.

Dass fast ein Jahr nach der (Kon)Fusion der VDSF/DAFV da noch kein Stück weiter ist und alle Angler und am vergleichenden Angeln Interessierten weiter zwischen allen Stühlen hängen lässt, das wundert mich nach der bisherigen Vorstellung dieses VDSF/DAFV auch in keinster Weise.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich glaube nicht, das du eine offizielle Antwort bekommen wirst...

Und ich glaube auch, das es das beste wäre, wenn mal eine externe Prüfungsgesellschaft die Finanzen des Verbandes durcharbeitet. Und wenn die dann schon dabei sind, dann können die sich auch die GmbH mal genauer anschauen.

Die Sache mit dem Wettfischen - Hegefischen - Pokalangeln...wie auch immer, ist auch eine unschöne Sache.

Auf der einen Seite wettert der VDSF (jetzt heisst er DAFV) gegen das Wettfischen, um im gleichen Zug dann aber Hegefischen durchzuführen. An nicht wenigen Gewässern müssen dafür zentnerweise Weißfische besetzt werden, damit die Hegegesellschaft auch im nächsten Jahr wieder ordentlich was weghegen kann.

Sowas sollte in einem Naturschutzverband eigentlich konsequenterweise unterbunden werden!

Von daher ist die logische Konsequenz, jegliche Mannschaftsaktivitäten (Ausnahme Casting) einzustellen und keine solcher Veranstaltungen mehr abzuhalten. Und da man in Deutschland keine solche Veranstaltung abhalten kann, haben meiner Meinung nach auch deutsche Teams kein Recht auf Teilnahme in anderen Ländern.

Ich muss sagen, das mir die Manschaften nicht einmal leid tun. Über Jahre war für jeden klar abzusehen, worauf das ganze hinausläuft und es wurde dem VDSF (jetzt DAFV) immer ordentlich Geld in den Rachen geworfen.

Eine Präsidentin, welche auf Teufel komm raus in irgendeinen Naturschutzverband wollte (warum sonst der Versuch bei den Imkern [die den Braten gerochen haben] und nun bei uns Anglern?) fordert nun allmählich den ersten Tribut der Anglerschaft.

Als nächstes wird sich der Naturschutzverband dann hoffentlich um die Angler kümmern, welche Futter versenken (Stipper, Karpfenangler), umweltschädigende Materialien im Wasser versenken (Kunstköderangler) und viele Untermaßige verangeln (Brandungsangler).

Ein Verband, welcher sich dem Naturschutz als erstes Ziel auferlegt hat, wird so einem Treiben hoffentlich nicht mehr lange tatenlos zuschauen!

Die Wettfischer sind halt auch nur die ersten auf der Liste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nicht falsch, was Du schreibst - nun haben sie aber seitens des BV die Möglichkeit, für ihre Mitglieder, die Landes- und Spezialverbände, deren Mitglieder, die Vereine, und deren Zahler, die organisierten Angelfischer, eindeutig, klar und rechtssicher zu informieren.

Warum sollte man sich dem verschliessen??


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Du hast ja vollkommen recht mit dem was du schreibst und es ist gut, die Infos direkt geordnet zu haben. Da sag ich ja garnichts gegen!

Nur hat sich der Verband in den letzten Jahren hauptsächlich um sich selbst gekümmert und für die Angler nicht viel rausgeholt. 

Und ich denke, nun wirds richtig schlecht.

Auf die Enticklung dieser Sache bin ich gespannt. Wenn es tatsächlich so kommt, dass das Wettfischen/Hegefischen national wie international eingestellt wird, dann würde ich auf meine Aussage wetten, das bald Stipper, Karpfenangler, Kunstköderangler und Brandungsangler dran sind.

Und wenn das Wettfischen nicht eingestellt wird, dann beisst sich das aber irgendwie mit den Anforderungen an einen Naturschutzverband.

Von daher kann hier eigentlich gleich Tacheles geredet werden und das Wettfischen - Pokalfischen - Hegefischen abgewickelt werden. Die Entscheidung wurde dem Verband durch ihre (selbst initiierte) Gründung eines Naturschutzverbandes bereits abgenommen.

Sie können gar nicht mehr anders Entscheiden!

Die einzigen Entscheidungen welche noch getroffen werden sind die von den Anglern "gefährdeter" Methoden, nämlich dem DAFV ihre Gelder nicht mehr in den Rachen zu werfen und aus den Vereinen auszutreten, oder (noch besser) mit dem Verein aus dem Verband auszutreten.

Das wären (unvollständige Liste) auf jedenfall:
Stipper
Karpfenangler
Kunstköderangler (besonders Gufi/Gummiangler)
Brandungsangler
Forellenseeangler
Störseeangler
Aalangler

weiterhin jeder der Anfüttert und jeder, der irgendwie Blei verwendet. Und im Prinzip dürfte auch Barsch- und Schleienangeln bald verboten werden. Immerhin angeln die bösen Barsch- und Schleienangler dem Kormoran sein Futter weg - einer geschützen Vogelart, welcher sogar Vogel des Jahres ist. Sowas geht einfach nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Verkomplizier doch nicht gleich alles.
Eines nach dem anderen.
Denk an das Durchschnittsalter im Präsidium..
Nicht überfordern!

Wenn das hier abgearbeitet ist, werden von uns die nächsten angelpraktischen und fachlichen Fragen kommen.

Wir müssen dem (VDSF)DAFV ja die Chance geben, sich konkret zu den breit diskutierten Fragen auch öffentlich klar und eindeutig positionieren zu können..


----------



## Knispel (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das wären (unvollständige Liste) auf jedenfall:
> Stipper
> Karpfenangler
> Kunstköderangler (besonders Gufi/Gummiangler)
> ...


 
Genau das habe ich hier im bremer Trööd prophezeit - holla, was hab ich da ein Sturm der Entrüstung meiner Person gegenüber ausgelöst, die merken es einfach nicht was da auf sie zukommt ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

Nun bleibt doch mal ruhig.
Lasst Frau Dr. mal antworten..
So wie Steffen Quinger das geschrieben hat, ist doch alles auf gutem Wege..

Ich war ja eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass die kompetenten Leute aus den ehemaligen BV-Präsidien und die kompetenten Verhandler aus den LV, die ja 3 Jahre lang die Fusion verhandelt haben, solch einfache Dinge (solche Veranstaltungen ja - oder nein), in den 3 Jahren Verhandlung *VOR der Fusion* erledigt hatten.

Dass nun solch  so sehr verschiedene Äußerungen unterwegs sind, ist sicher nur ein Missverständnis.
Und Frau Dr. wird das gerne aufklären und uns als Antwort  klare, eindeutige Worte diesbezüglich und bezüglich der Richtung zukünftiger Angelpolitik im (VDSF)DAFV schnellstmöglich zukommen lassen...

Oder so........................


----------



## Wollebre (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

_Wurde tatsächlich entgegen geltender Beschlusslage des DAFV eine Mannschaft bei der Feeder-WM 2013 in Südafrika vom DAFV geschickt und mitfinanziert?_


Um das herauszufinden brauchte man doch nur die Teilnehmer fragen.

Die 5 deutschen Teilnehmer sind ja namentlich genannt, und die sind doch sicherlich bekannt.
www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/wm-und-em/2013/Weltmeisterschaft-Feeder-Suedafrika-2013.php


----------



## Knispel (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Warum denn, Steffen Quinger ( Referent Fischen im DAFV-Bund ) hat das doch bestätigt. Wenn nicht der - wer sollte das denn wissen - sein Chef natürlich, der Weser-Ems Pieper ! Aber der sagt jeden der es wissen will, mit ihm gibt es keine Wettfischen !!! Also wer lügt und wer spricht die Warheit ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Eben, man muss den Schmied fragen, nets Schmiedle.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Geschäftsstelle Offenbach hat sich rückgemeldet, dass Frau Dr. antworten würde, aber noch um Geduld bittet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nicht schlecht. Hoffentlich kommt auch wirklich was.

Und btw, ich hab auf der Seite vom Championsteam mal ein paar Bilder angeschaut. Sieht schon heftig aus, da an einem kleinen Meer zu Feedern und dann Welse und Graser zu fangen.

Angeltechnisch auf jedenfall eine große Bereicherung!


----------



## Jose (28. November 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

geduld? die meinen sicher gnade :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es kam eine Antwort von der Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, der nichtangelnden und abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, auf unser Fragen bezüglich Ihres Schreibens an Siegfried Stockfleth, Präsident des LAV-SH, und Äußerungen des Referenten für Süßwasserfischen, Steffen Quinger.

*Hier die Mail mit den Fragen:*


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass der DAFV unter Ihrer Führung nun anscheinend den Fokus mehr auf das praktische Angeln und Angelfischer zu legen scheint.
> 
> ...



*Hier die Antwort von Frau Dr.:*









*Meine Nachfrage dazu:*


> Sehr geehrte Frau Sauer,
> sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihren Antwortversuch.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der Absatz Tierschutz bezog sich auf  diese Mail:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4019920#post4019920

Auch hier wieder keine klare Antwort auf eine klare Frage (ob sie bezüglich Tierschutzgesetz genauso konkret die Parteien der Koalition angeschrieben habe, wie wegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft)...

Ihr seht die "Antwort" (?) diesbezüglich...........


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe. 
Bin mal auf den nächsten Antwortversuch gespannt. :c


----------



## kati48268 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

_"Weihnachtsgruß... Schonmaß Aal... "_

Wat?
|kopfkrat

#c

Erinnert mich spontan an Frau Suhrbier...
(ab 0:16)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mindestmaß Aal in S-H 45cm.... ach Frau Doktor


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Politikergesülze. Viel Reden, nichts Sagen.


----------



## Ingo1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Leider hast du recht sharpo,
wir werden auch keine klare Aussage bekommen.


----------



## Ingo1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wenn H-K schreiben würde " mit mir gibt es nur noch Casting" dann wäre es die Wahrheit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da bietet ja die aktuelle "Bäckerblume" mehr informatives Feedback als dieses Wischiwaschi und rumgeeiere einer Verbandspräsidentin.#d

Zumindest widerlegt sie mit diesem Schreiben eindrucksvoll das Vorurteil das alle Politiker gerissen seien....sie sind anscheinend "nur" inkompetent und mit der Materie überfordert.|supergri


----------



## ha.jo (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zumindest widerlegt sie mit diesem Schreiben



Was für ein Schreiben?
Finde kein Antwortschreiben von H.K. auf Thomas seine Anfrage.#c
Kann daher weder Antwort von H.K. noch Antwort/Nachfrage von Thomas beurteilen.

P.S. Ach jetzt,Thomas darf keine Antwort veröffentlichen oder zitieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Was für ein Schreiben?
> Finde kein Antwortschreiben von H.K. auf Thomas seine Anfrage.#c
> Kann daher weder Antwort von H.K. noch Antwort/Nachfrage von Thomas beurteilen.
> 
> P.S. Ach jetzt,Thomas darf keine Antwort veröffentlichen oder zitieren.



Wie meinen ?|kopfkrat
Blätter mal zurück,#14


----------



## ha.jo (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wie meinen ?|kopfkrat
> Blätter mal zurück,#14



Habe ich.
Mir ging es um die konkrete Antwort.

*Hier die Antwort von Frau Dr.:* *?*


*Meine Nachfrage dazu: Auf welche Antwort?
*


----------



## Lazarus (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Habe ich.
> Mir ging es um die konkrete Antwort


Die Frau ist ein Politprofi. Wäre armselig, wenn sie in so eine Falle tappen würde.

Dumm ist die nicht, ihre 'Antwort' würde ich fast als salomonisch bezeichnen. Es ist doch so, egal was sie schreibt, es würde hier immer zerpflückt und gegen sie und ihren (unseren?) Verband verwendet werden. Schließlich geht es nicht um einen konstruktiven Dialog, sondern darum Stimmung zu machen.
Was ich sehr Schade finde. Für mich als Angler persönlich genauso wie für alle anderen, die mit der Angel Fische fangen.

Wettfischen ist in meinem Bundesland sowieso per FiG verboten, nur ein Bruchteil der Angler die ich kenne, bedauert das. In anderen Bundesländern ist das bestimmt anders. Ein Bundesverband muss aber den Spagat schaffen, auch bei diesem Thema einen länderübergreifenden Kompromiss zu erreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das finde ich doch schön, dass es Leute gibt, welche solche "Antworten" von Frau Dr. zu schätzen wissen, die ja ihren tiefen "Einblick" in Angeln und Angler zeigt. Und nicht nur  Defätisten, die ihr nichts zutrauen.......








oder so..................

PS:
Es ging bei den Fragen nicht um Landesgesetze oder einen "länderübergreifenden Kompromiss". Sondern um *Bundes*gesetze (TSG), und Konsequenzen daraus für die Gemeinnützigkeit laut *Bundes*finanzministerium, für die ein *Bundes*verband zuständig wäre - wie ich bisher dachte..


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Frau ist Politikerin die kann nicht anders-wenn die auf den Klo kein Papier hat, setzt die ein Gremium ein,um herauszufinden  warum es an Vortag noch welches gab.
Wir wollen klare Antworten-das können die nicht mehr-weil für jede klare Aussage kann man festgenagelt werden.
Und gerade das Thema Wettangel birgt Sprengstoff-für Tierschützer böse-für den Rest der Bevölkerung uninteressant -ausser es gibt ein Titel oder von der Tierschützern verzerrt als Horrorstory dargestellt.


----------



## Döbeldepp (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Und gerade das Thema Wettangel birgt Sprengstoff-für Tierschützer böse-für den Rest der Bevölkerung uninteressant -ausser es gibt ein Titel oder von der Tierschützern verzerrt als Horrorstory dargestellt.



Warum birgt es solch einen Sprengstoff ? Weil irgendwelche Vollhonks nen Kübel voller lebender Fische in die pralle Sonne stellen und dann posieren. Bin leidenschaftlicher Carp-Hunter und ja es gibt bei uns auch viele schwarze Schafe die es nicht verstanden haben.
Klar , solche Bilder mit ein paar heftigen Worten sind Sprengstoff. 
Das Problem ist doch, wie kann ich solche Wettkämpfe bestreiten und gleichzeitig den Tierschutzhonks den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Da helfen Richtlienen von Anglern für Angler und nicht Geschwafel einer abgewählten Politikerin. 

Für mich hat diese Frau erst Respeckt verdient wenn Sie Brüssel mal wegen Catch&Release anspitzt , kann nicht sein das in jeden EU Land das gang und gebe ist .Nur Deuschland ...... naja .


Ich persönlich glaube nicht das sich was ändert , da zuwenig der wirtschaftliche Lobbyismus an den richtigen Stellen sitzt. 

Jetzt bitte nicht böse sein aber glaubt ihr wirklich das irgend jemand in den "oberen Ebenen" das Forum hier ernst nimmt. Wie wurde hier schriftlich mit Fackeln und Forken gewedelt zwecks dem Verbandszusammenschluß. Das ende vom Lied kennen wir ja. 

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Döbeldepp schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nicht böse sein aber glaubt ihr wirklich das irgend jemand in den "oberen Ebenen" das Forum hier ernst nimmt.



Ich hatte ja meine Nachfrage  - nachdem ich die ursprüngliche Frage nur an die Geschäftsstellen und die Präsidentin geschickt - mit der Antwort von Frau Dr. auch an alle Landesverbände und die Präsidiumsmitglieder geschickt..

Man kann ja nur spekulieren, in wie weit diese über meine Fragen und die Antworten sonst überhaupt informiert worden wären.........

Und immerhin ein LV-Präsi hat reagiert und nachdrücklich bei Frau Dr. um endgültige Klarstellung gebeten.

Und zwar Siegfried Stockfleth vom LAV-Schleswig Holstein.

Er hatte ja die Mail von ihr erhalten, dass der DAFV KEINESFALLS an WM/EM ohne neuen, anderslautenden Beschluss einer HV im Bund teilnehmen würde.

Was auch mit ihrer Antwort an mich immer noch sein kann, da sie nur von "internationalen Veranstaltungen" schrieb, ohne auf meine konkreten Fragen zu WM/EM einzugehen..

Und da wollte Herr Stockfleth nun im Interesse seiner Angler wissen, die gerne an Veranstaltungen wie WM/EM teilnehmen würden, welches Schreiben der Präsidentin  denn nun gelte, was genau gelte und bat um entsprechende, kurzfristige Aufklärung.

Auch das ging an alle LV`s.....




			
				sinngemäße Zitate schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Frage an Frau Dr. wäre, ob Ihr Schreiben an ihn damit ungültig sei?
> 
> Ob der DAFV ab 2014 Mannschaften im Süßwasser und Meeresfischen zu den Weltmeisterschaften entsenden würde?
> 
> ...




Ich finde es gut, dass wenigstens einer unter den ca. 40 LV-Präsis sich für seine Angler einsetzt und auch mal nachfragt und um konkrete Antwort bittet..

Ich fürchte allerdings auch, dass das ein einsames Schwälblein bleiben wird.....

Und noch lange keinen Verbandssommer auslösen wird.....

Sondern der Rest entweder weiter alles blind abnicken und bezahlen wird...

Oder sich von den Delegierten im eigenen LV wie im LSFV-NDS dafür abbügeln lassen muss, wenn man die Wahrheiten über den BV, dessen "Tun" und Finanzlage, aufführt und aufzeigt......


Man wird sehen, ob die Präsidentin auf die eindeutigen Fragen von Mitgliedern/Präsis dann auch mal konkret und eindeutig antworten wird und wenigstens  klarstellen, welche ihrer widersprüchlichen Schreiben denn nun gelten sollen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja meine Nachfrage  - nachdem ich die ursprüngliche Frage nur an die Geschäftsstellen und die Präsidentin geschickt - mit der Antwort von Frau Dr. auch an alle Landesverbände und die Präsidiumsmitglieder geschickt..
> 
> Man kann ja nur spekulieren, in wie weit diese über meine Fragen und die Antworten sonst überhaupt informiert worden wären.........
> 
> ...



PS:
Ich hoffe, dass er auch diesmal die Antwort von Frau Dr. auch wieder für seine Angler veröffentlicht wie auch die letzte - falls er eine kriegt...

Siehe:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/schreibendafvandavsh.html

Ansonsten werde ich euch eben wieder mit sinngemäßen Zitaten aus der Antwort (wie gesagt, sofern eine kommt...) informieren müssen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Meint sie eigentlich mit nationalen/ internationalen Veranstaltungen ausrichten und besuchen Casting- oder Angelveranstaltungen...? Heißt besuchen nur zugucken? Ausrichten in Deutschland oder wo? Mit dem Schreiben hat sie sich alle Möglichkeiten offen gehalten. Vermutlich wird sie auch in der nächsten Antwort viel schreiben und wenig sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Deswegen hat ja diesmal ein Landesverbandspräsi genau und konkret nachgefragt ........

Wir werden sehen.

Und natürlich wieder berichten...


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Laut S.Q. werde auch 2014  IAM´s in Deutschland veranstaltet sowie auch interne DAFV - Angelwettbewerbe, dass schreibt er jedenfalls im Stipperforum. Ob Herr Pieper das auch weiß ? Oder ist der Vize sogar ausgebotet und überstimmt worden ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das will ja Präsi Stockfleth alles wissen und hat deswegen noch mal ganz konkret nachgefragt und wird damit seiner Verantwortung als Präsi gerechter als der Rest bisher, die auch wieder nur alles geschluckt haben.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Sharpo. Wenn sie denn Reden würden und nicht nur einem Affen gleich plappern. Wobei ich jetzt den Affen unrecht tue.


----------



## Smanhu (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich find den letzten Absatz lustig! Bedeutet wohl soviel, dass man weiterhin den Tierschützer den Hintern küsst und wohl eher denen nach der Pfeife tanzt, anstatt mal gegen diese Herrschaften den Mund aufzumachen. 
Und durch dieses gewaltige Sprachrohr der "Angelfischer" in Person von H.K, welche vor den Tierschützern den Duckmäuserich macht, wird unser einig Stimmchen in Brüssel MÄÄÄÄÄCHTIG sein. 
Lächerlich, lächerlich und nochmal lächerlich! 
Sollen se doch endlich das Angeln hier in D verbieten. Dann können die Tier- und Naturschützer ihre neu gewonnen Gewässer selbst sauber halten und die Tonnen an Müll selbst entsorgen und H.K kann mit erhobener Mistgabel vornwegstürmen!

p.s @ Thomas

Ich frag mich wirklich woher du die Energie nimmst, dich mit dieser Sch... schon seit Jahren rumzuschlagen. Aber wenn sich der Schwooob mal wo festgebissen hat, lässt er nimmer los 

Grüße aus Nordbaden


----------



## Deep Down (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Den Thomas schlägt man dann mal vor für ne Auszeichnung für "Besondere Leistungen und Verdeinste für die *Angelf*(isch)*er*(ei)"!

Und ich weiß, er wird in der Dankesrede diesen Preis weit von sich werfen!|supergri


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

es ist Euer gutes Recht für Wettangeln zu kämpfen !
Ich brauche es nicht, weil ich stressfreie Freizeit ohne Leistungsdruck bevorzuge !
Weder ist der Wettkampfangler " der richtige  Angler " noch der, der Wettkampfangeln nicht mag, der " falsche Angler " 
Jeder hat halt so sein Ding !
Interessant wäre es allemal, welcher Fraktion die meisten Angler ( nicht User in diesem Forum ) angehören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es geht nicht um "für oder gegen" Wettangeln....

Das kann und soll jeder halten wie er will.....

Es geht darum, dass Frau Dr. einmal schreibt (offiziell), es gibt keine Teilnahme an WM/EM, und einmal (genauso offiziell), dass an internationalen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen (inkl. wohl auch dann Finanzierung) wird, trotz der Risiken für die Gemeinnützigkeit..

Auch wenn eine Präsidentin nicht angelt und keine Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern hat, kann man verlangen, dass sie die im Präsidium zuständigen Leute (Pieper, Vize für Fischen/Angeln) mal fragt und auf Grundlage  dessen eine Meinung hat/eruiert. 

Und diese dann nach aussen unmissverständlich darstellt und vertritt...

Sie eiert nur rum, zeigt immer wieder, dass sie keine Ahnung hat und immer wieder auf andere Leute hört, klärt nichts ab, und tritt nach aussen mit gegensätzlichen Schreiben auf....

Frage dazu:
Wenn nicht mal die Präsidentin mit "einer Stimme" spricht, wie soll das dann der Verband insgesamt nach aussen???

Nur mal so......................

Da ist der Punkt "Wettfischen" nur ein Symptom dafür, dass die Funktionäre und Delegierten es versäumt haben, eine richtige Fusion hinzukriegen und solche Dinge (wie auch Finanzen etc.) vorher zu klären...

Und dazu nun nachgewiesen das falsche, unfähige Personal haben...

Mit einer Präsidentin, die keine Ahnung hat und inhaltlich gegensätzliche Schreiben raushaut...

Und einem Präsidium, dass dies alles zulässt .....

Gut, dass mit Herrn Stockfleth wenigstens noch einer der LV-Präsidentin seine Angler noch so vertritt, dass er bei der Präsidentin mal nachfragt, was nun Sache ist..

Während bis jetzt alle anderen weiter brav alles schlucken und abnicken, was von denen da oben kommt - egal wie widersprüchlich das auch sein mag...


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "für oder gegen" Wettangeln....
> 
> Das kann und soll jeder halten wie er will.....



Ganz nach einen alten  DGB-Slogan : rühre meinen Kumpel nicht an


Genauso sollten wir immer handeln-wir sind uns nicht einig-haben also genau den Verband der das wiederspiegelt.


----------



## Pinn (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Genauso sollten wir immer handeln-wir sind uns nicht einig-haben also genau den Verband der das wiederspiegelt.


Brauchen wir einen Verband, der die Uneinigkeit unter uns Anglern widerspiegelt und in seiner Außendarstellung auch noch dokummentiert oder ist so ein Verband überflüssig? Ich denke letzteres!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Pinn schrieb:


> Brauchen wir einen Verband, der die Uneinigkeit unter uns Anglern widerspiegelt und in seiner Außendarstellung auch noch dokummentiert oder ist so ein Verband überflüssig? Ich denke letzteres!
> 
> Gruß, Werner



Ein Verband der uns zur Einigkeit zwingt?

Nennt sich Diktatur #d
Währen wir uns einig, hätten wir auch genug Kandidaten für den Präsieposten und dann hätten wir den starken Verband.


----------



## Pinn (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ein Verband der uns zur Einigkeit zwingt?
> 
> Nennt sich Diktatur #d
> Währen wir uns einig, hätten wir auch genug Kandidaten für den Präsieposten und dann hätten wir den starken Verband.



Bin keinesfalls für Diktatur, sondern vielmehr ein überzeugter Demokrat. Aber eine Demokratie braucht überzeugende Repräsentanten und keine Eiertänzer, die seit Jahrzehnten mehr oder weniger erfolglos einen Spagat zwischen Wohlgefallen der Tierschützer und den Interessen der zahlenden Mitglieder versuchen.

Wir organisierten Angler (zu denen ich zur Zeit auch noch gehöre!) sind uns unter Anderem deshalb nicht einig, weil viele unserer gewählten Vertreter diese Doppelstrategie propagieren. Das wirkt verwirrend!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Pinn schrieb:


> Bin keinesfalls für Diktatur, sondern vielmehr ein überzeugter Demokrat. Aber eine Demokratie braucht überzeugende Repräsentanten und keine Eiertänzer, die seit Jahrzehnten mehr oder weniger erfolglos einen Spagat zwischen Wohlgefallen der Tierschützer und den Interessen der zahlenden Mitglieder versuchen.



Dann gilt es aber erst mal herauszufinden, welches die Interessen sind. Gerade beim Thema Wettfischen kommt es in den Foren immer wieder zu heftigen Diskussionen. So könnte es durchaus passieren, dass sich eine überwiegende Mehrheit gegen diese Art der Fischerei ausspricht und ihre gezahlten Beiträge anderweitig verwendet sehen möchten. Wäre dann Demokratie. Nur bleiben dann eben die Wettangler auf der Strecke. 



> Wir organisierten Angler (zu denen ich zur Zeit auch noch gehöre!) sind uns unter Anderem deshalb nicht einig, weil viele unserer gewählten Vertreter diese Doppelstrategie propagieren. Das wirkt verwirrend!



Ich denke schon, dass der überwiegende Teil der Angler durchaus in der Lage ist, sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Unabhängig davon, was gerade vorgeturnt wird.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.....

Nämlich die Nachfrage bei Frau Dr., wie das Verband nun handhabt.

Denn das sollte sie als Präsidentin wissen und nach aussen vertreten können (sofern Verband und eine Präsidentin überhaupt einen Schuss Pulver und die beschlossene (nur in der Höhe unklare) Beitragserhöhung auch nur ansatzweise wert wären):


> *Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan​*
> Das Thema Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und internationale Veranstaltungen ist einer der vielen Punkte, die im DAFV nach dem Übertritt des DAV in den (VDSF)DAFV kontrovers diskutiert werden.
> Siehe auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741
> ...



Edit 20.12.2013

*Hier die Antwort von Frau Dr.:*










*Meine Nachfrage dazu:*


> Sehr geehrte Frau Sauer,
> sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihren Antwortversuch.
> ...



Der Absatz Tierschutz bezog sich auf  diese Mail:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4019920#post4019920

Auch hier wieder keine klare Antwort auf eine klare Frage (ob sie bezüglich Tierschutzgesetz genauso konkret die Parteien der Koalition angeschrieben habe, wie wegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft)...

Ihr seht die "Antwort" (?) diesbezüglich...........

edit 21.12. 2013



Döbeldepp schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nicht böse sein aber glaubt ihr wirklich das irgend jemand in den "oberen Ebenen" das Forum hier ernst nimmt.



Ich hatte ja meine Nachfrage  - nachdem ich die ursprüngliche Frage nur an die Geschäftsstellen und die Präsidentin geschickt - mit der Antwort von Frau Dr. auch an alle Landesverbände und die Präsidiumsmitglieder geschickt..

Man kann ja nur spekulieren, in wie weit diese über meine Fragen und die Antworten sonst überhaupt informiert worden wären.........

Und immerhin ein LV-Präsi hat reagiert und nachdrücklich bei Frau Dr. um endgültige Klarstellung gebeten.

Und zwar Siegfried Stockfleth vom LAV-Schleswig Holstein.

Er hatte ja die Mail von ihr erhalten, dass der DAFV KEINESFALLS an WM/EM ohne neuen, anderslautenden Beschluss einer HV im Bund teilnehmen würde.

Was auch mit ihrer Antwort an mich immer noch sein kann, da sie nur von "internationalen Veranstaltungen" schrieb, ohne auf meine konkreten Fragen zu WM/EM einzugehen..

Und da wollte Herr Stockfleth nun im Interesse seiner Angler wissen, die gerne an Veranstaltungen wie WM/EM teilnehmen würden, welches Schreiben der Präsidentin  denn nun gelte, was genau gelte und bat um entsprechende, kurzfristige Aufklärung.

Auch das ging an alle LV`s.....




			
				sinngemäße Zitate schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Frage an Frau Dr. wäre, ob Ihr Schreiben an ihn damit ungültig sei?
> 
> Ob der DAFV ab 2014 Mannschaften im Süßwasser und Meeresfischen zu den Weltmeisterschaften entsenden würde?
> 
> ...




Ich finde es gut, dass wenigstens einer unter den ca. 40 LV-Präsis sich für seine Angler einsetzt und auch mal nachfragt und um konkrete Antwort bittet..

Ich fürchte allerdings auch, dass das ein einsames Schwälblein bleiben wird.....

Und noch lange keinen Verbandssommer auslösen wird.....

Sondern der Rest entweder weiter alles blind abnicken und bezahlen wird...

Oder sich von den Delegierten im eigenen LV wie im LSFV-NDS dafür abbügeln lassen muss, wenn man die Wahrheiten über den BV, dessen "Tun" und Finanzlage, aufführt und aufzeigt......


Man wird sehen, ob die Präsidentin auf die eindeutigen Fragen von Mitgliedern/Präsis dann auch mal konkret und eindeutig antworten wird und wenigstens  klarstellen, welche ihrer widersprüchlichen Schreiben denn nun gelten sollen...


*Es geht nicht um "für oder gegen" Wettangeln....*

Das kann und soll jeder halten wie er will.....

Es geht darum, dass Frau Dr. einmal schreibt (offiziell), es gibt keine Teilnahme an WM/EM, und einmal (genauso offiziell), dass an internationalen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen (inkl. wohl auch dann Finanzierung) wird, trotz der Risiken für die Gemeinnützigkeit..

Auch wenn eine Präsidentin nicht angelt und keine Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern hat, kann man verlangen, dass sie die im Präsidium zuständigen Leute (Pieper, Vize für Fischen/Angeln) mal fragt und auf Grundlage  dessen eine Meinung hat/eruiert. 

Und diese dann nach aussen unmissverständlich darstellt und vertritt...

Sie eiert nur rum, zeigt immer wieder, dass sie keine Ahnung hat und immer wieder auf andere Leute hört, klärt nichts ab, und tritt nach aussen mit gegensätzlichen Schreiben auf....

Frage dazu:
Wenn nicht mal die Präsidentin mit "einer Stimme" spricht, wie soll das dann der Verband insgesamt nach aussen???

Nur mal so......................

Da ist der Punkt "Wettfischen" nur ein Symptom dafür, dass die Funktionäre und Delegierten es versäumt haben, eine richtige Fusion hinzukriegen und solche Dinge (wie auch Finanzen etc.) vorher zu klären...

Und dazu nun nachgewiesen das falsche, unfähige Personal haben...

Mit einer Präsidentin, die keine Ahnung hat und inhaltlich gegensätzliche Schreiben raushaut...

Und einem Präsidium, dass dies alles zulässt .....

Gut, dass mit Herrn Stockfleth wenigstens noch einer der LV-Präsidentin seine Angler noch so vertritt, dass er bei der Präsidentin mal nachfragt, was nun Sache ist..

Während bis jetzt alle anderen weiter brav alles schlucken und abnicken, was von denen da oben kommt - egal wie widersprüchlich das auch sein mag...


----------



## Pinn (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Dann gilt es aber erst mal herauszufinden, welches die Interessen sind. Gerade beim Thema Wettfischen kommt es in den Foren immer wieder zu heftigen Diskussionen. So könnte es durchaus passieren, dass sich eine überwiegende Mehrheit gegen diese Art der Fischerei ausspricht und ihre gezahlten Beiträge anderweitig verwendet sehen möchten. Wäre dann Demokratie. Nur bleiben dann eben die Wettangler auf der Strecke.



Das ist zwar nicht das Thema hier, aber sicher ein Aspekt der Problematik. Demokratie in meiner Vorstellung schließt auch Minderheitenschutz und die Existenz unterschiedlicher Standpunkte ein. Wichtig ist gegenseitige Akzeptanz der Kontrahenten und vor allen Dingen eine Positionierung des Gesamtverbandes, die den unterschiedlichen Interessen der Mitglieder, Mitgliedergruppierungen und Unterorganisationen gerecht wird. Sowas könnte man mit kleinster gemeinsamer Schnittmenge umschreiben.

Ich versuche mal, das ansatzweise und ergänzungsfähig zu formulieren:
Angler und Fischer (je nach Methode und Region unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen) wollen in ihrer Freizeit angeln oder fischen. Einschränkungen oder Verbote dieser Möglichkeiten der Freizeitgestaltung entsprechen nicht ihren Interessen. 



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass der überwiegende Teil der Angler durchaus in der Lage ist, sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Unabhängig davon, was gerade vorgeturnt wird.



Die Vorturner sind meinungsbildend. Die organisierten Angler erfahren erst in den Versammlungen auf Vereinsebene von ihren gewählten Vertretern, was der Verband im Schilde führt. Und ob sie das richtig einordnen und bewerten können, bezweifle ich auch. Ich behaupte sogar, Frau Dr. HK ist zur Zeit nicht einmal für 5% aller Angler (organisierte und nichtorganisierte) eine bekannte Persönlichkeit!

Wäre schön, wenn ich mich irre!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gdno (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zitat:


> Nur mal so......................
> 
> Da ist der Punkt "Wettfischen" nur ein Symptom dafür, dass die Funktionäre und Delegierten es versäumt haben, eine richtige Fusion hinzukriegen und solche Dinge (wie auch Finanzen etc.) vorher zu klären...
> 
> ...




Nun ja wenn man die ganze Sache mal global betrachtet breitet sich auch bei den Anglerverbänden eine solche, im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich fatale, Symptomatik aus. 
Heutzutage scheint es Voraussetzung für die Besetzung hoher/entscheidender Posten zu sein vom betreffenden Ressort absolut keine Ahnung zu haben und sich mit entsprechend inkompetentem Personal zu umgeben. Die entsprechenden Beispiele aus Politik und Wirtschaft sind zahllos................#d
Mir persönlich ist und bleibt schleierhaft wie jemand der weder einen Fischereischein hat noch jemals irgendetwas mit der Angelfischerei zu tun hatte Präsident/in eines Anglerverbandes sein kann.....#c
in diesem Sinne #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gdno schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> Heutzutage scheint es Voraussetzung für die Besetzung hoher/entscheidender Posten zu sein vom betreffenden Ressort absolut keine Ahnung zu haben und sich mit entsprechend inkompetentem Personal zu umgeben.


Und?

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben die Delegierten und Funktionäre gewählt, die das genauso wollten und so umgesetzt haben, und - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - genau solche Leute beim VDSF/DAFV gewählt haben.

Aber auch von denen kann und muss man verlangen können, dass sie einen Standpunkt, wie hier beim Wettangeln, festlegen - mal egal welchen - und nach aussen einig vertreten.

Statt nach aussen sich widersprechende, offizielle Schriftstücke und Verlautbarungen zu geben...


----------



## riverboy (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gdno schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur 100 % zustimmen. Bestes Beispiel unsere neue Verteidigungsministerin....#6. Die kennt (laut eigener Aussage) nicht einmal die militärischen Dienstgrade. Hauptsache wie sie bei den Medien ankommt...:vik:


----------



## Lazarus (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch von denen kann und muss man verlangen können, dass sie einen Standpunkt, wie hier beim Wettangeln, festlegen - mal egal welchen - und nach aussen einig vertreten.


Vielleicht muss der gemeinsame Standpunkt ja erst erarbeitet werden? Genau so sollte es doch auch laufen! 
Der neue Verband wird wohl noch bei vielen Themen eine gemeinsame Linie finden müssen, die Mitglieder werden noch oft Kompromisse erarbeiten müssen.

Wenn der Obermufti sagt, wo es lang geht, und die Präsidiumsmitglieder das dann einfach 'abnicken', ist dir das nicht recht.
Wenn es, wie es beim Thema Wettfischen ja den Anschein hat, unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, die nicht sofort unterdrückt, sondern diskutiert werden, passt es dir auch nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## gdno (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Die organisierten Angelfischer haben die Delegierten und Funktionäre gewählt, die das genauso wollten und so umgesetzt haben, und - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - genau solche Leute beim VDSF/DAFV gewählt haben.
> 
> ...


 
 Ööööhm, also ich bin seit einigen Jahren organisierter Angler und habe niemanden gewählt.....
 Ja ich bin noch nicht einmal gefragt bzw. darüber informiert worden, dass es was zu wählen gibt.
 Im Endeffekt läuft es doch wieder mal darauf hinaus, dass wahrscheinlich niemand anderes bereit war diesen Posten zu besetzen und man genommen hat was zu kriegen war.
 Und eben genau aus dieser Situation heraus, dass solche entscheidenden Posten mit Inkompetenz besetzt werden können über kurz oder lang nur solche Missverständnisse, Widersprüchlichkeiten und Fehler wie der vorliegende resultieren.
 Wären Frau Dr. und ihr Führungsstab einigermaßen firm in ihrem Ressort und zusätzlich, was allerdings wohl an Utopie grenzt, auch noch halbwegs ehrlich wäre die vorliegende Situation entweder gar nicht erst entstanden oder Längst zufriedenstellend bereinigt.


----------



## pxnhxxd (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gdno schrieb:


> Ööööhm, also ich bin seit einigen Jahren organisierter Angler und habe niemanden gewählt.....
> Ja ich bin noch nicht einmal gefragt bzw. darüber informiert worden.......



So siehts aus.
Und warum machts denn keiner von euch.
Das ist der was weis ich wievielste Threat wo genau die selbe scheixxe diskutiert wird wie in den zig anderen Threats.

Hallo,
80% der Angler ist nicht organisiert.

Und wählen tun die organisierten auch keinen.

Drann ändern kann auch keiner was.
Doch stimmt, aus den Vereinen austreten und dem Verband den Geldhahn zudrehen.
Macht aber auch keiner. Weil die Leute wollen angeln. Und ohne Verein ist in vielen Regionen angeln unmöglich.
Und der grossteil im Osten wird wohl kaum auf ihre preiswerten Verbandsgewässer verzichten um den Dachverband abzusägen.

Viel Spass mit eurer Träumerei von der grossen Revolution.


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pinhead schrieb:


> ...Viel Spass mit eurer Träumerei von der grossen Revolution.






wer keine kraft hat zum träumen, hat auch keine kraft zum kämpfen.
wer sich nicht wehrt lebt verkehrt
wer gar nix tut bewirkt auch gar nix


----------



## gdno (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pinhead schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> Und warum machts denn keiner von euch.
> Das ist der was weis ich wievielste Threat wo genau die selbe scheixxe diskutiert wird wie in den zig anderen Threats .



Ganz einfach, weil ich mich z.B. für nicht ausreichend kompetent halte diesen Posten zur Zufriedenheit der Angler und meiner selbst zu erfüllen. Des weiteren fehlen mir die Zeit als auch die nötige politische und wirtschaftliche Vorbildung die ein solches Amt erfordert.
 Allerdings bilde ich mir ein ausreichend kompetent zu sein um beurteilen zu können wer diese Aufgabe erfüllen kann und wer nicht. 
 All dies hat weder mit Träumen noch mit einer Revolution zu tun sondern ist meine ureigene, auf den vorliegenden Fakten und Ereignissen basierende, Meinung.
 Ebenfalls habe ich auch keinerlei Absicht das Prinzip der Anglervereine und Verbände in Frage zu stellen bzw. zu kritisieren, denn dieses Prinzip als solches ist hervorragend und mit Sicherheit auch notwendig um die Interessen und Belange der Anglerschaft wirksam zu vertreten und ein organisiertes Auftreten zu ermöglichen. Nur leider werden auch bei diesem Prinzip machtpolitische, persönliche und finanzielle Belange in den Vordergrund gerückt und die ganze Sache da durch korrumpiert und ad absurdum geführt. Die Beispiele aus der Politik für ähnliche Abläufe dürften Legion sein.
 Ich finde es einfach nur schade das unser schönes Hobby, unsere Leidenschaft und unser Herzblut durch persönliche Machtgier und Vetternwirtschaft so dermaßen in den Dreck gezogen werden, dass es nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, wenn sich viele Angler aus eben dieser "Politik" zurückziehen und stillschweigend erdulden müssen was dort geschieht.


 An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal dem Thomas für seine geleistete und noch zu leistende Recherchearbeit sowie für den ausgeklügelten Schriftverkehr mit der Verbandsspitze ein großes Lob aussprechen. Hut ab!


----------



## pxnhxxd (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Jose schrieb:


> wer keine kraft hat zum träumen, hat auch keine kraft zum kämpfen.
> wer sich nicht wehrt lebt verkehrt
> wer gar nix tut bewirkt auch gar nix



Und was passiert hier?
Täglich die selben Floskeln.
Täglich das selbe Gehäule.
Und Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Jammern auf höchstem Niveau

Das erinnert irgendwie an die Parolen vor ca 85 Jahren.
Nur das diese im Internet und nicht im Brauhaus statt finden.
Und das ist auch gewaltig in die Hose gegangen.
Und hier gehts nur um ein Hobby, das ich auch noch in 10 oder 20 Jahren ausführen werde.

Ich brauch keinen Dachverband der die Werbetrommel für mich rührt oder vor den Aussenstehenden unser Hobby rechtfertigt.

Ich habe auch gegenüber Anglerfeinden kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich am Wasser stehe.

Ihr anscheinend doch.

Das nimmt schon paranoide Ausmaße hier an.


----------



## pxnhxxd (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@gdno

Wer soll es denn machen?

Wie wäre es denn mit unserem Admin.


Wenn man schon eine Person kritisiert sollte man zumindest einen benennen können der dafür in Frage kommt.

Vorschläge?????????


----------



## gdno (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pinhead schrieb:


> @gdno
> 
> Wer soll es denn machen?
> 
> ...




 Nun ja wenn Thomas zur Verfügung stünde.........^^

 Abgesehen davon habe ich hier nie konkret eine Person kritisiert sondern das Verfahren und die Umstände ihrer Ernennung/Wahl sowie versucht zu deuten, wie der zur Diskussion stehende Fehler passieren konnte.
 Eine brauchbare Alternative fehlt mir leider. Warum nicht mal bei der einschlägigen Anglerprominenz nachfragen? Des weiteren bin ich mir sicher, dass sich jemand finden ließe wenn man unter der gesamten Anglerschaft offiziell suchen würde, was meines Wissens nach nicht geschehen ist. Ich selbst habe von dieser Wahl und dem daraus resultierenden Dilemma erst hier im AB erfahren, vom Verein dem ich angehöre wurde lediglich über den "erfolgreichen" Zusammenschluss der Verbände berichtet und ich nahm an das das Amt des Präsidenten aus den Reihen der bisherigen Vorstände besetzt würde.
 Darüber hinaus bin ich mir sicher, dass der vorliegende Fehler bei entsprechend kompetenter Besetzung der Führungsriege in dieser Form nicht passiert wäre.


----------



## gdno (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pinhead schrieb:


> Und was passiert hier?
> Täglich die selben Floskeln.
> Täglich das selbe Gehäule.
> Und Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
> ...


 
 Paranoid ist hier gar nichts und den Vergleich mit den Brauhausparolen von vor 85 Jahren finde ich arg unangemessen. Und ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich schon gar nicht, erst recht nicht beim Angeln.

 Fakt ist, dass es sehr wohl einen Dachverband braucht die Angler nach außen und in der Politik zu vertreten, denn wie sonst sollen unsere Interessen und Bedürfnisse Gehör und Beachtung finden. Es ist ja nun mal schlecht möglich, dass jeder einzeln seine Anliegen der jeweiligen Landesregierung oder anderen Institutionen vorträgt. Genau zu diesem Zweck ist ja der Dachverband da.   
Eine solche Vertretung der Angler kann aber nur Effektiv sein wenn auch eine entsprechende Fachkompetenz vorhanden ist und eben diese fehlt ja nun mal bei besagter Frau Dr. woraus ein Fehler entstanden ist der dem Ansehen aller Angler(auch deinem) in der Öffentlichkeit schaden kann und ich denke wir sind uns einig das, dass in niemandes Interesse liegen kann.
 Wenn man sich mal andere "Sportlerverbände" anschaut funktioniert das ganze doch wesentlich besser, ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass wenn man in den Führungsreihen des DFB beispielsweise mal nach den Regeln des Fußballspiels fragt man sehr viel mehr Korrekte antworten erhält als wenn man beim DASV nach Fischarten,Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten fragt. Das in jedem Verband wo es auch nur das kleinste Bisschen Macht oder Geld zu holen gibt etwas im Argen liegt ist mir völlig klar und soll auch nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion hier sein. Es geht mir im Endeffekt nur darum zu klären warum ein solch wichtiges Amt derart inkompetent geführt wird und eine derartige Widersprüchlichkeit wie die Vorliegende passieren konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss der gemeinsame Standpunkt ja erst erarbeitet werden? Genau so sollte es doch auch laufen!


*Vielleicht sollte dann die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, einfach so lange dann keine sich widersprechenden, offiziellen Schreiben in Namen des VDSF/DAFV rausgeben??

Sondern dann lieber schreiben, dass sie noch nicht dazu kam, sich über Angeln, Angler, Ziele und Inhalte zu informieren und deswegen um Geduld bitten, bis ihr das jemand vom kompetenten Präsidium mal erklären kann?*

Und warum wurden Inhalte, Ziele und Richtlinien nicht in den 4 Jahren Verhandlung vor der Fusion geregelt?

Und wieso liegen immer noch nicht - trotz des Versprechens von Frau Dr. im Februar auf der VDSF-VA/HV - seit Juni diese Leitlinien und Inhalte vor.

Das hatte sie dort ja versprochen....

Und warum lassen sich das die LV-Päsis alle gefallen (bis auf Stockfleth vom LAV-SH; der nun wenigstens nachfragt), statt das für ihre zahlenden Angelfischer einzufordern, was von denen da oben versprochen wurde?

Aber da das ja - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer so haben will, und sich dementsprechend weder rührt noch die dafür verantwortlichen Funktionäre abwählt, habe die natürlich auch keinen Grund, etwas zu ändern..

Die Kohle fliesst ja ohne Mecker weiter............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gdno schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil ich mich z.B. für nicht ausreichend kompetent halte diesen Posten zur Zufriedenheit der Angler und meiner selbst zu erfüllen.




 Das hält alle anderen doch auch nicht davon ab- nicht einmal im Bundesverband!


----------



## davman (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Thomas.

Deine Fragen erscheinen mir berechtigt und doch verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum hier von Deiner Seite nicht einfach die Realität erkannt wird. Pass doch einfach Deine Strategie an und wende Dich an die verschiedenen Landesverbände und deren entsprechenden Fachreferenten. Da kannst Du evtl. einen Stein ins Rollen bringen. So wie sich das hier von Dir verfasste liest, bekomme ich zunehmend den Eindruck, dass es Dir (hauptsächlich) darum geht diese (fragwürdige) Präsidentin und Ihre Fähigkeiten zu beschreiben. Diese sind doch aber jedem nach einem Deiner Briefe/Beiträge klar. Sich weiter darauf zu stützen, wirkt nicht gescheit und erscheint mir auch nicht dem Ziel näher bringend. Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber Du lebst da in einer Zwickmühle und es ist nicht immer klar, was Deine Position oder (selbstgewählte) Aufgabe ist. Einerseits agierst Du journalistisch und versucht Zusammenhänge aufzuzeigen. Zusätzlich kritisierst Du heftig und weit über jedes journalistische Maß hinaus und kommst damit unweigerlich in das Lager der Interessenvertreter (bist ja auch Angler #h). Hier verschwimmt mir dann immer wieder Dein Ziel. Vielleicht kannst Du das mal klar definieren. Was willst du (als mein Admin) und was ist der Journalist, der mir die Welt erklärt. 
Um es klar zu sagen: Ich finde Deine Arbeit und auch Deine Ziele gut!
Aber jetzt wäre es doch schön, wenn sich hier im Kleinen vielleicht eine Strategie entwickelt, die dann gemeinsam vertreten werden kann. Daraus entwickelt sich dann vielleicht eine Politik und irgendwann ein neuer Vorstand.

LG 
davman


----------



## gdno (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das hält alle anderen doch auch nicht davon ab- nicht einmal im Bundesverband!



Najaaa, da ich wenigstens einen Hauch Ehrgefühl mein Eigen nennen darf, tut es das bei aber sehr wohl.|rolleyes


----------



## Pinn (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pinhead schrieb:


> Das erinnert irgendwie an die Parolen vor ca 85 Jahren.
> Nur das diese im Internet und nicht im Brauhaus statt finden.
> Und das ist auch gewaltig in die Hose gegangen.



Sorry pinhead, rein rhetorische Frage: Tickst Du noch ganz richtig mit Deinem Vergleich?



pinhead schrieb:


> Und hier gehts nur um ein Hobby, das ich auch noch in 10 oder 20 Jahren ausführen werde.



Das sehe ich genau wie Du, wobei ich mir allerdings sicher bin, dass ich dafür in einigen Jahren in Angelgefilde außerhalb der BRD ausweichen muss, sofern sich hier die vorherrschende anglerignorierende Tendenz im politischen Bereich fortsetzt. Ich sage hier bewusst anglerignorierend und nicht anglerfeindlich, weil es im politischen Bereich letztlich um Wählerstimmen geht. Und die Umwelt-, Natur- und Artenschutzorientierten Verbände verstehen es dank fachlicher Kompetenz und effektiver Öffentlichkeitsarbeit viel besser, sich in Szene zu setzen  und die politischen Entscheidungsträger zu beeinflussen. Frau Dr. HK ändert daran auch nix, befürchte ich.



pinhead schrieb:


> Ich brauch keinen Dachverband der die Werbetrommel für mich rührt oder vor den Aussenstehenden unser Hobby rechtfertigt.



Bis Du nicht mehr angeln darfst, weil's überall verboten ist. Ich halte einen Dachverband der Angler schon für wichtig, um das zu verhindern! 



pinhead schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gegenüber Anglerfeinden kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich am Wasser stehe.



Ich auch nicht! :g



pinhead schrieb:


> Ihr anscheinend doch.



Unser vermeintlich schlechtes Gewissen solltest Du vielleicht mal erläutern.



pinhead schrieb:


> Das nimmt schon paranoide Ausmaße hier an.



Ich denke eher, hier schreiben Leute, die sich Gedanken darüber machen und nach Lösungsmöglichkeiten und Strategien suchen, uns Angler aus unserer gesellschaftlichen Bedeutungslösigkeit herauszuhelfen, in die uns ein Verband geführt hat, der jahrzehntelag zwischen Tierschutzvisionen und Anglerinteressen rumgeeiert hat.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Pinn schrieb:


> Sorry pinhead, rein rhetorische Frage: Tickst Du noch ganz richtig mit Deinem Vergleich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich weis nicht wo euer Problem liegt.
Also in den 25Jahren meines Anglerdaseins hat sich nichts negativ gegen mein Hobby ausgewirkt. Grossartige Veränderung gab es auch nicht.
Ich kann an den selben Gewässern mit den selben Köder fischen. 
Das einzigste was sich geändert ist, das sich das eine oder andere Schutzgebiet hervor getan hat.

Wo siehst du dich denn beschnitten in der ausführung deines Hobbys wofür man einen Dachverband nötig um dagegen vorzugehen??????


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Noch ne Sache.
Da sitzt man auf der JHV des Vereins.
Wieviele Themen und Anträge die den LV oder den Dachverband angehen werden besprochen oder drüber abgestimmt? Nichts!!!!

Das einzigste was man an Balast seitens des Dafv ertragen muss ist der Sportfischerpass den man mitschleppen muss. 

Alles andere liegt nicht in der Macht des einzelnen Mitglieds.

Geht zu euren Vereinsvorständen und jammert denen die Ohren voll.
Aber dann könnte es sein das ihr in eurem Verein ganz schnell auf der Abschussliste steht.

Aber hier den dicken Max machen, in der Gewissheit der Anonymität des Internets und sich hinter einem Nicknamen verstecken ist doch viel einfacher.


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pinhead schrieb:


> ...
> Also in den 25Jahren meines Anglerdaseins hat sich nichts negativ gegen mein Hobby ausgewirkt...



na denn mal glückwunsch, auch zu deinem brauhausvergleich.

wissen ist macht, nichtwissen macht auch nix.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Pinhead

 du schreibst, dass bei DIR sich in den letzten Jahren so gut wie nichts verändert hat. In anderen Gebieten sind Gewässer einfach aus der Liste raus genommen worden usw. Gerade wenn es um Naturschutzgebiete geht, ist die Sache in Deutschland gesehen alles andere als rosig.

 Wer wie in MeckPomm usw. gefühlte schwedische Verhältnisse hat und es eben 1-2 Ha wegen Naturschutz nicht mehr zu betreten sind, stört die Angler da nicht so sehr, wie wenn auf einmal ganze Altarme usw. gesperrt werden ....

 Ich hab nix gegen Naturschutz etc.  - aber ein Dachverband sollte eigentlich für seine zahlenden Schäfchen da sein und diese gegen andere Verbände vertreten, welche uns aus "ihren" Bereichen lieber entfernen wollen.... Momentan tritt er uns nur... mehr nicht.


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Jose schrieb:


> na denn mal glückwunsch, auch zu deinem brauhausvergleich.
> 
> wissen ist macht, nichtwissen macht auch nix.



Dann lass doch mal hören,
wo bist du eingeschränkt bei der Angelei?????
Lass hören.
Du bezahlst genau so wenig an Verbandskohle wie ich. Garnichts!!!!

Aber immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmen.


----------



## Muddhj (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Naturschutz etc.  - aber ein Dachverband sollte eigentlich für seine zahlenden Schäfchen da sein und diese gegen andere Verbände vertreten, welche uns aus "ihren" Bereichen lieber entfernen wollen.... Momentan tritt er uns nur... mehr nicht.


Nagel => Kopf => TREFFER!!!   


Gesendet von meinem LG-E610 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Naturschutz etc.  - aber ein Dachverband sollte eigentlich für seine zahlenden Schäfchen da sein und diese gegen andere Verbände vertreten, welche uns aus "ihren" Bereichen lieber entfernen wollen.... Momentan tritt er uns nur... mehr nicht.



...die Nutzung ist dann aber eben Ländersache. Hier bei uns in Brandenburg setzt sich der LAVB eben für genau diese ,,Angelnutzung'' ein. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...die Nutzung ist dann aber eben Ländersache. Hier bei uns in Brandenburg setzt sich der LAVB eben für genau diese ,,Angelnutzung'' ein.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



So ist es.
@Jose
Wenn du was zu monieren hast dann an dem Rheinischen Verband.

Die Delegierten der LV`s stimmen beim Dachverband ab.
Also such die scheixxe ne Etage tiefer.
Und der Rheinische, ja den unterstützt du ja auch.
In dem du jedes Jahr den Rheinschein NRW holst. 
VERBANDSGEWÄSSER


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pinhead schrieb:


> Und was passiert hier?
> Täglich die selben Floskeln.
> Täglich das selbe Gehäule.
> Und Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
> ...



Naja, hätte es vor 85 Jahren Internet gegeben, und wäre dort Aufklärung betrieben worden, dann wäre der Welt vielleicht so einiges erspart geblieben.
Vorausgesetzt, es hätte damals weniger Menschen Deines Schlages gegeben.

Gas ? Ich riech kein Gas. Ihr seid doch paranoid. 



pinhead schrieb:


> So ist es.
> @Jose
> Wenn du was zu monieren hast dann an dem Rheinischen Verband.
> 
> ...




Nur zur Info, der Rhein ist kein Verbandsgewässer.


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, der Rhein ist kein Verbandsgewässer.



Aha.
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=270

Was ist den das??????


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/erlaubnisscheine/
Aber was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/erlaubnisscheine/
> Aber was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?



Die RFG ist nur verwaltend  tätig.
Der Rhein ist Verbandsgewässerer des Rheinischen Verbandes. Und jeder der eine Rheinkarte löst unterstützt den LV .
Macht die Augen auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Augen auf schadet nie, da hast Du recht..........
http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/rheinfischereigenossenschaft/
http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/rheinfischereigenossenschaft/geschichte-und-organisation/
Und hat immer noch nix mit dem Thema hier  zu tun..


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ralle24
du bist dranm.

Revediere mich fals ich falsch liege.


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Augen auf schadet nie, da hast Du recht..........
> http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/rheinfischereigenossenschaft/
> http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/rheinfischereigenossenschaft/geschichte-und-organisation/
> Und hat immer noch nix mit dem Thema hier  zu tun..



Und warum ist der Rheinstrom NRW dann unter den Verbandsgewässern des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes gelistet.


Antwort bitte Herr Admin!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Steht doch da:
Die Fischereirechte am Rhein, von Bad Honnef bis zur Niederländischen Grenze bei Emmerich, *werden von der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft (RFG) verwaltet und entsprechende Fischereierlaubnisscheine heraus-gegeben*.

Und jetzt lass bitte das Offtopic hier.,


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.....

Nämlich die Nachfrage bei Frau Dr., wie das Verband nun handhabt.

Denn das sollte sie als Präsidentin wissen und nach aussen vertreten können (sofern Verband und eine Präsidentin überhaupt einen Schuss Pulver und die beschlossene (nur in der Höhe unklare) Beitragserhöhung auch nur ansatzweise wert wären):


> *Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan​*
> Das Thema Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und internationale Veranstaltungen ist einer der vielen Punkte, die im DAFV nach dem Übertritt des DAV in den (VDSF)DAFV kontrovers diskutiert werden.
> Siehe auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741
> ...



Edit 20.12.2013

*Hier die Antwort von Frau Dr.:*










*Meine Nachfrage dazu:*


> Sehr geehrte Frau Sauer,
> sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihren Antwortversuch.
> ...



Der Absatz Tierschutz bezog sich auf  diese Mail:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4019920#post4019920

Auch hier wieder keine klare Antwort auf eine klare Frage (ob sie bezüglich Tierschutzgesetz genauso konkret die Parteien der Koalition angeschrieben habe, wie wegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft)...

Ihr seht die "Antwort" (?) diesbezüglich...........

edit 21.12. 2013



Döbeldepp schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nicht böse sein aber glaubt ihr wirklich das irgend jemand in den "oberen Ebenen" das Forum hier ernst nimmt.



Ich hatte ja meine Nachfrage  - nachdem ich die ursprüngliche Frage nur an die Geschäftsstellen und die Präsidentin geschickt - mit der Antwort von Frau Dr. auch an alle Landesverbände und die Präsidiumsmitglieder geschickt..

Man kann ja nur spekulieren, in wie weit diese über meine Fragen und die Antworten sonst überhaupt informiert worden wären.........

Und immerhin ein LV-Präsi hat reagiert und nachdrücklich bei Frau Dr. um endgültige Klarstellung gebeten.

Und zwar Siegfried Stockfleth vom LAV-Schleswig Holstein.

Er hatte ja die Mail von ihr erhalten, dass der DAFV KEINESFALLS an WM/EM ohne neuen, anderslautenden Beschluss einer HV im Bund teilnehmen würde.

Was auch mit ihrer Antwort an mich immer noch sein kann, da sie nur von "internationalen Veranstaltungen" schrieb, ohne auf meine konkreten Fragen zu WM/EM einzugehen..

Und da wollte Herr Stockfleth nun im Interesse seiner Angler wissen, die gerne an Veranstaltungen wie WM/EM teilnehmen würden, welches Schreiben der Präsidentin  denn nun gelte, was genau gelte und bat um entsprechende, kurzfristige Aufklärung.

Auch das ging an alle LV`s.....




			
				sinngemäße Zitate schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Frage an Frau Dr. wäre, ob Ihr Schreiben an ihn damit ungültig sei?
> 
> Ob der DAFV ab 2014 Mannschaften im Süßwasser und Meeresfischen zu den Weltmeisterschaften entsenden würde?
> 
> ...




Ich finde es gut, dass wenigstens einer unter den ca. 40 LV-Präsis sich für seine Angler einsetzt und auch mal nachfragt und um konkrete Antwort bittet..

Ich fürchte allerdings auch, dass das ein einsames Schwälblein bleiben wird.....

Und noch lange keinen Verbandssommer auslösen wird.....

Sondern der Rest entweder weiter alles blind abnicken und bezahlen wird...

Oder sich von den Delegierten im eigenen LV wie im LSFV-NDS dafür abbügeln lassen muss, wenn man die Wahrheiten über den BV, dessen "Tun" und Finanzlage, aufführt und aufzeigt......


Man wird sehen, ob die Präsidentin auf die eindeutigen Fragen von Mitgliedern/Präsis dann auch mal konkret und eindeutig antworten wird und wenigstens  klarstellen, welche ihrer widersprüchlichen Schreiben denn nun gelten sollen...


*Es geht nicht um "für oder gegen" Wettangeln....*

Das kann und soll jeder halten wie er will.....

Es geht darum, dass Frau Dr. einmal schreibt (offiziell), es gibt keine Teilnahme an WM/EM, und einmal (genauso offiziell), dass an internationalen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen (inkl. wohl auch dann Finanzierung) wird, trotz der Risiken für die Gemeinnützigkeit..

Auch wenn eine Präsidentin nicht angelt und keine Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern hat, kann man verlangen, dass sie die im Präsidium zuständigen Leute (Pieper, Vize für Fischen/Angeln) mal fragt und auf Grundlage  dessen eine Meinung hat/eruiert. 

Und diese dann nach aussen unmissverständlich darstellt und vertritt...

Sie eiert nur rum, zeigt immer wieder, dass sie keine Ahnung hat und immer wieder auf andere Leute hört, klärt nichts ab, und tritt nach aussen mit gegensätzlichen Schreiben auf....

Frage dazu:
Wenn nicht mal die Präsidentin mit "einer Stimme" spricht, wie soll das dann der Verband insgesamt nach aussen???

Nur mal so......................

Da ist der Punkt "Wettfischen" nur ein Symptom dafür, dass die Funktionäre und Delegierten es versäumt haben, eine richtige Fusion hinzukriegen und solche Dinge (wie auch Finanzen etc.) vorher zu klären...

Und dazu nun nachgewiesen das falsche, unfähige Personal haben...

Mit einer Präsidentin, die keine Ahnung hat und inhaltlich gegensätzliche Schreiben raushaut...

Und einem Präsidium, dass dies alles zulässt .....

Gut, dass mit Herrn Stockfleth wenigstens noch einer der LV-Präsidentin seine Angler noch so vertritt, dass er bei der Präsidentin mal nachfragt, was nun Sache ist..

Während bis jetzt alle anderen weiter brav alles schlucken und abnicken, was von denen da oben kommt - egal wie widersprüchlich das auch sein mag...



Lazarus schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss der gemeinsame Standpunkt ja erst erarbeitet werden? Genau so sollte es doch auch laufen!


*Vielleicht sollte dann die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, einfach so lange dann keine sich widersprechenden, offiziellen Schreiben in Namen des VDSF/DAFV rausgeben??

Sondern dann lieber schreiben, dass sie noch nicht dazu kam, sich über Angeln, Angler, Ziele und Inhalte zu informieren und deswegen um Geduld bitten, bis ihr das jemand vom kompetenten Präsidium mal erklären kann?*

Und warum wurden Inhalte, Ziele und Richtlinien nicht in den 4 Jahren Verhandlung vor der Fusion geregelt?

Und wieso liegen immer noch nicht - trotz des Versprechens von Frau Dr. im Februar auf der VDSF-VA/HV - seit Juni diese Leitlinien und Inhalte vor.

Das hatte sie dort ja versprochen....

Und warum lassen sich das die LV-Päsis alle gefallen (bis auf Stockfleth vom LAV-SH; der nun wenigstens nachfragt), statt das für ihre zahlenden Angelfischer einzufordern, was von denen da oben versprochen wurde?

Aber da das ja - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer so haben will, und sich dementsprechend weder rührt noch die dafür verantwortlichen Funktionäre abwählt, habe die natürlich auch keinen Grund, etwas zu ändern..

Die Kohle fliesst ja ohne Mecker weiter............


----------



## gdno (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Vielleicht sollte dann die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, einfach so lange dann keine sich widersprechenden, offiziellen Schreiben in Namen des VDSF/DAFV rausgeben??
> 
> Sondern dann lieber schreiben, dass sie noch nicht dazu kam, sich über Angeln, Angler, Ziele und Inhalte zu informieren und deswegen um Geduld bitten, bis ihr das jemand vom kompetenten Präsidium mal erklären kann?*
> 
> ...




 Das würde ich zu 100% so unterschreiben.
 Bei 4 Jahren Verhandlungsdauer zur Fusion der Verbände müsste eigentlich jedes Kinkerlitzchen geklärt und ausdiskutiert sein, aber wie so oft ist ja hauptsächlich über Posten und Pöstchen debattiert worden.
 Und das dann auch noch mit einem arg unbefriedigendem Ergebnis.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gdno schrieb:


> Das würde ich zu 100% so unterschreiben.
> Bei 4 Jahren Verhandlungsdauer zur Fusion der Verbände müsste eigentlich jedes Kinkerlitzchen geklärt und ausdiskutiert sein, aber wie so oft ist ja hauptsächlich über Posten und Pöstchen debattiert worden.
> Und das dann auch noch mit einem arg unbefriedigendem Ergebnis.




Hätte,Hätte....
Thomas ist ja fürs total zerschlagen.
Bist du auch der Meinung, alle vorhandenen Strukturen über Board zu werfen.. und ganz vorne anzufangen?

wo wäre denn ganz vorne? bei den Vereinen? alles weg?
auch die organisierten Angler in den Vereinen weg? die haben es ja verbrochen!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ha.jo (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Hätte,Hätte....
> Thomas ist ja fürs total zerschlagen.
> Bist du auch der Meinung, alle vorhandenen Strukturen über Board zu werfen.. und ganz vorne anzufangen?
> 
> ...



Gute Fragen.#6

@gdno
 Das würde mich auch interessieren weil ich zur Clique der organisierten Angler(Angelfischer) gehöre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was hat das alles mit dem Thema, der Haltung und den Schreiben der Präsidentin und damit der VDFS/DAFV zum Thema WM/EM etc. zu tun?

Macht dazu ein eigenes Thema auf, wenn ihr das für notwendig haltet - ihr wisst wie das geht?

Hier ist das wie üblich, von den immer Gleichen, wieder nur Nebelkerzen werfen........


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das alles mit dem Thema, der Haltung und den Schreiben der Präsidentin und damit der VDFS/DAFV zum Thema WM/EM etc. zu tun?
> 
> Macht dazu ein eigenes Thema auf, wenn ihr das für notwendig haltet - ihr wisst wie das geht?



du meinst sicher dieses?



gdno schrieb:


> Das würde ich zu 100% so unterschreiben.
> Bei 4 Jahren Verhandlungsdauer zur Fusion der Verbände müsste eigentlich jedes Kinkerlitzchen geklärt und ausdiskutiert sein, aber wie so oft ist ja hauptsächlich über Posten und Pöstchen debattiert worden.
> Und das dann auch noch mit einem arg unbefriedigendem Ergebnis.



Gruß Jörg


----------



## gdno (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Hätte,Hätte....
> Thomas ist ja fürs total zerschlagen.
> Bist du auch der Meinung, alle vorhandenen Strukturen über Board zu werfen.. und ganz vorne anzufangen?
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich etwas anders, denn vergeigt hat´s mal wieder die Machtgier der Chefetage und nicht der kleine Angler, ich für meinen teil durfte außer den Vorstandsmitgliedern meines Vereins noch niemanden wählen, ja ich bin noch nicht mal informiert worden wer, wann, wo zu wählen wäre. 
Komplette Neuwahlen angefangen bei den Regional- über die Landes- bis hin zum Bundesverband wären in meinen Augen der richtige Weg. 
Denn nur so hat jeder organisierte Angler die Möglichkeit seine Stimme einzubringen und somit auch etwas zu verändern. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass im Vorfeld der Wahlen eine gewisse informative Vorarbeit durch die Verbände und vor allem die Vereine geleistet werden muss. Wer steht zur Wahl und hat welche Kompetenzen vorzuweisen. Für mich eine durchaus in Betrachtung zu ziehende Alternative.


----------



## gdno (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das alles mit dem Thema, der Haltung und den Schreiben der Präsidentin und damit der VDFS/DAFV zum Thema WM/EM etc. zu tun?
> 
> Macht dazu ein eigenes Thema auf, wenn ihr das für notwendig haltet - ihr wisst wie das geht?
> 
> Hier ist das wie üblich, von den immer Gleichen, wieder nur Nebelkerzen werfen........




 Das eine fußt auf dem anderen Thomas, wie ich das sehe versuchen wir hier nur die Ursachen für den vorliegenden Fall zu erörtern. Wenn du nicht möchtest das Forenmitglieder sich zu deiner Arbeit(die ich, wie schon mal erwähnt, sehr lobenswert finde) äußern und die darin gelegten Grundsteine weiter ausbauen bzw. die angeregten Gedanken weiterspinnen, stell das doch von vornherein klar oder lass erst gar keine Kommentare zu.
 Das der ein oder andere mal unsachlich dazwischenhaut ist doch Mittlerweilen an der Tagesordnung in jedem Forum, oder?
 Vielleicht einfach mal abwarten was sich ergibt..........#h


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gdno schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders, denn vergeigt hat´s mal wieder die Machtgier der Chefetage.
> Komplette Neuwahlen angefangen bei den Regional- über die Landes- bis hin zum Bundesverband wären in meinen Augen der richtige Weg.



warum glaubst du, dass ein anderes Ergebnis herauskommt?



> Denn nur so hat jeder organisierte Angler die Möglichkeit seine Stimme einzubringen und somit auch etwas zu verändern.



stehst,, DU'' eigentlich bereit, diese Verantwortung zu übernehmen? Oder sollen es wieder mal andere machen?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## gdno (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> warum glaubst du, dass ein anderes Ergebnis herauskommt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ob ein anderes Ergebnis heraus käme weis ich nicht aber so hätte jeder organisierte Angler die Möglichkeit, im Sinne der Demokratie, an solchen Wahlen mit zu wirken.

 Und selbstverständlich übernehme ich die Verantwortung in einem solchen Fall auch meine Stimme abzugeben. Warum ich für einen Posten auf Verbandsebene nicht zur Verfügung stehe habe ich bereits weiter oben schon mal erläutert.


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gdno schrieb:


> Ob ein anderes Ergebnis heraus käme weis ich nicht aber so hätte jeder organisierte Angler die Möglichkeit, im Sinne der Demokratie, an solchen Wahlen mit zu wirken.



ja, aber gibt es jene Möglichkeit über Vereinsbasis nicht schon jetzt?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## gdno (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nicht konkret, leider.
 Die Mitglieder werden ja weder darüber informiert wer auf nächsthöherer Ebene zur Wahl steht noch wen der/die Vorsitzende zu wählen beabsichtigt.
 Das Prinzip eines/r Wahlmanns/frau, der/die die Stimme der Vereinsmehrheit weiterträgt wäre hier eine gute Lösung denke ich.


----------



## Dunraven (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mindestmaß Aal in S-H 45cm.... ach Frau Doktor



Und in Niedersachsen allgemein zwar 35 cm, aber in bestimmen Bereichen entlang der Küste auch nur 28 cm. Aber ok das steht ja auch nur als Fußnote unter dem * bei den 35 cm. Das muss man ihr nicht vorwerfen, zumal es nicht ihr Bundesland ist (SH aber schon).



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wettfischen ist in meinem Bundesland sowieso per FiG verboten, nur ein  Bruchteil der Angler die ich kenne, bedauert das. In anderen  Bundesländern ist das bestimmt anders. Ein Bundesverband muss aber den  Spagat schaffen, auch bei diesem Thema einen länderübergreifenden  Kompromiss zu erreichen.



Dafür finden sehr viele Hegefischen mit Teilnehmern aus dem Inn- und  Ausland und Setzkeschernutzung bei Euch statt. Die sind meist schon  innerhalb weniger Stunden ausgebucht, so gut ist der Ruf von Eixendorf  und Sand am Main. Und der Polizeiangelverband fischt in Deinem  Bundesland seine Europameisterschaft aus.  http://www.policematchfishing.com/w...lizeifreundschaftsfischen-2013-1.-Deutsch.pdf



pinhead schrieb:


> Und der grossteil im Osten wird wohl kaum auf  ihre preiswerten Verbandsgewässer verzichten um den Dachverband  abzusägen.
> 
> Viel Spass mit eurer Träumerei von der grossen Revolution.



Die Gewässer gehören nicht dem Dachverband, von daher müssen sie auf nichts verzichten. Soviel ich weiß war Thüringen sogar der erste LV der, noch vor der Fusion, ausgetreten ist. Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich da irre. 



pinhead schrieb:


> Aber hier den dicken Max machen, in der  Gewissheit der Anonymität des Internets und sich hinter einem Nicknamen  verstecken ist doch viel einfacher.



Du magst Dich zwar hinter der der Anonymität des Internets verstecken, aber bei vielen hier ist den von Dir genannten Verantwortlichen durchaus auch bekannt wer dahinter steckt. 
Ich weiß das mein Vereinsvorsitzender und LV Präsident hier mit ließt, und er weiß durchaus auch wer aus seinem LV hinter verschiedenen Nicks hier steht. Nicht bei allen, aber es sind halt nicht alle anonym, und manche sind auch als Vereinsvorsitzende (oder Delegierte/Bezirksvorsitzende) im LV aktiv. 
Aus SH ist hier der Geschäftsführer des VDSF SH Landesverbandes mit einem Nickname vertreten und postet auch ab und an. Auch der weiß von einigen der hier aktiven SHler wer hinter dem Nick steckt, weil sie da kein Geheimnis drauß machen. 

Anders einige Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAV (die ja auch teils im DAFV einen Posten haben) die hier angemeldet sind, aber sich nicht zu erkennen geben. Die haben immer mal wieder die Anonymität des Netzes benutzt um sich im Vorfeld der Fusion ab und an bei Diskussionen einzuschalten. 
Soviel auch zum Thema ob das Forum da oben ernst genommen wird. Das kann ich nicht beantworten, aber klar ist das die da oben mitlesen und das dieses Forum schon öfter eines der Themen von DAFV Versammlungen war. Es findest also zumindest Beachtung.

Die Antwort auf die Fragen finde ich auch sehr politisch. Nichts konkretes sagen und jede klare Antwort vermeiden. Sie hat mal wieder mit vielen Worten genau gar nichts ausgesagt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Haltung des DAFV zum Thema Wettfischen ist, wie auch die des Vorgängerverbandes VDSF, geprägt von Inkompetenz in allen Belangen. 

Man heftet sich das Fähnchen des Naturschutzes an, bei Frau H-K. sogar noch mit dem Rabe-Pfau-Syndrom verbunden, hat darüber hinaus aber weder eine klare Position noch weiß man, in welchem Bettchen man schlafen möchte.

Das Thema Wettfischen brührt den Naturschutz höchst marginal. Es ist und bleibt in erster Linie Sache des Tierschutzes.
Aus Gründen des Naturschutzes gegen das Wettfischen zu sein ist blanker Unsinn.
Nun ist es aber ebenfalls prekär, sich als Anglerverband gleichzeitig zum Tierschutzverband zu erklären. Denn das dürfte dann auch den größten Teil der intelligenzimmunisierten Angler aufhorchen lassen. 

Man dreht ergo sein Fähnchen nach dem Wind - die einzige Übung übrigens, bei der eine FDP Politikerin so etwas wie Kompetenz besitzen dürfte - und erklärt Wettfischen zum Naturschutzthema. 

Schon ist die Schar der Angler einigermaßen beruhigt. Das Frau H-K bei Ihren Stellungnahmen kein Schleudertrauma erleidet, ist sicher jahrelanger Übung zu verdanken.


----------



## Lazarus (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Thema Wettfischen brührt den Naturschutz höchst marginal. Es ist und bleibt in erster Linie Sache des Tierschutzes.
> Aus Gründen des Naturschutzes gegen das Wettfischen zu sein ist blanker Unsinn.


Richtig. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht gehört, dass Wettfischen von einem Anglerverband zwiespältig gesehen werden, weil dem Verband die Fische leid tun.
Der Grund ist eher, dass Wettfischveranstaltungen leicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen. Deshalb Hegefischen mit vernünftigem Grund. Letztlich ist es das gleiche mit dem lebenden Köderfisch: Da kann man mit den Füßen auf den Boden stampfen wie man will, gesellschaftlich und vor dem Richter gelten diese Praktiken schnell als Tierquälerei.

Wenn ich da an Bilder aus dem 80ern zurückdenke, Kremkus posiert mit Setzkescher voller (teilweise) lebender Brachsen und Rotaugen vor sich auf dem Rasen. Sowas geht einfach nicht mehr, hierzulande.

Diese Bastion, die ohnehin nicht zu halten ist, muss man von Verbandsseite nicht offensiv verteidigen. Hinhaltender Widerstand genügt.


----------



## gdno (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf die Fragen finde ich auch sehr politisch. Nichts konkretes sagen und jede klare Antwort vermeiden. Sie hat mal wieder mit vielen Worten genau gar nichts ausgesagt.



 Besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen.


----------



## Sharpo (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es besteht kaum eine Kollision mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
In Berlin wurde sogar eine WM ausgetragen.  
Herr Vollborn (GF von LV SH) hat  bekundet, dass in SH jederzeit Wettangeln (unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen) möglich ist.

Wir haben hier in D eher die allg. Auffasung, dass Tiere kein Sportgerät sind.
Dies steht aber im Wiederspruch zu anderen Tiersport- Veranstaltungen.
Deren Lobby ist halt nur grösser.

Wettfischen steht allenfalls  im Wiederspruch zur Gemeinnützigkeit und des Zertifikates "anerkannter Naturschutzbund" von Vereinen.

Frau Dr. hat auch bekundet Veranstaltung der CIPS etc. in Deutschland durchzuführen.

Dies wird wohl nicht funktionieren wenn hier das Tierschutzgesetz im Wege steht.

Oder redete die Frau von Kongressen, Messen etc. und nicht von Angelveranstaltungen?


----------



## Dunraven (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an Bilder aus dem 80ern zurückdenke, Kremkus posiert mit Setzkescher voller (teilweise) lebender Brachsen und Rotaugen vor sich auf dem Rasen. Sowas geht einfach nicht mehr, hierzulande.



So ist das nicht, es ist immer noch alltäglich. 
Schau Dir mal die Fisch und Fang Berichte und DVDs an, das selbe bei denen vom Blinker. Auch die Internet Videos der bekannten Namen. Da wird es immer noch gemacht und festgehalten und veröffentlicht. Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, und so große Verlage haben wohl eine entsprechend gute Rechtsabteilung, da hält man sich bedeckt. 
Ein Beispiel ist z.B. dieser Bericht http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-...Winterfischen-Christoph-Barra-Ricky-Teale.php 
Ich glaube das es an einem Gewässer meines Vereins war. Bei uns ist die Setzkeschernutzung, mit Ausnahme von offiziellen Hegefischen, vorm Verein aus verboten. Trotzdem interessiert das die Verantwortlichen von Matrix scheinbar nicht, wenn sogar der Produktmanager persönlich aus England kommt, sich (vermutlich) eine Gastkarte holt, und dann die Regeln die es dazu gibt missachtet. Aber auch da schlau genug kein Gewässer zu benennen, schon ist es schwer möglich denen etwas stichhaltiges nachzuweisen. Und damit ist es dann auch wieder für PETA und Co uninteressant. Zumal die Namen in der Angelszene zwar bekannt, der Allgemeinheit aber meist unbekannt sind, und damit fehlt auch die mediale Aufmerksamkeit die PETA immer erreichen möchte.

Aber das ist bei allen großen Marken so. Überall gibt es sowas, egal ob Browning, Sänger, TFT, Mosella, Sensas usw. Siehe auch die CT Videos die in Deutschland gedreht wurden.

Und das eine WM hierzulande geht zeigt das Beispiel das Sharpo genannt hat. 2008 WM der Angler mit Behinderung in Potsdam. Schirmherr war Matthias Platzec, der Ministerpräsident von Brandenburg. Beste Wünsche kamen auch von Kanzlerin Merkel. 
http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/wm-und-em/2008/Vorbericht_Handicap.php
2007 und 2013 waren auch Polizei Meisterschaften in Deutschland siehe Link vom letzten Post. Und Du kannst sicher sein das sie auch da für Sponsoren Bilder posiert haben. Und das mit den besten Wünschen der höchsten Politikkreise. Ich meine das auch der Bundespräsident Grüße geschickt hat, kann aber den Bericht über das Angeln gerade nicht finden.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gesetze für alles, gegen alles und doch, finden Sie lediglich bei geringe Beachtung.
 Teilweise freut man sich, als Betroffener sogar, das nicht alles so ganz ernst genommen wird.

 Schritt für Schritt in eine Bananenrepublik oder?#c


----------



## Sharpo (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Dunraven schrieb:


> So ist das nicht, es ist immer noch alltäglich.
> Schau Dir mal die Fisch und Fang Berichte und DVDs an, das selbe bei denen vom Blinker. Auch die Internet Videos der bekannten Namen. Da wird es immer noch gemacht und festgehalten und veröffentlicht. Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, und so große Verlage haben wohl eine entsprechend gute Rechtsabteilung, da hält man sich bedeckt.
> Ein Beispiel ist z.B. dieser Bericht http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-...Winterfischen-Christoph-Barra-Ricky-Teale.php
> Ich glaube das es an einem Gewässer meines Vereins war. Bei uns ist die Setzkeschernutzung, mit Ausnahme von offiziellen Hegefischen, vorm Verein aus verboten. Trotzdem interessiert das die Verantwortlichen von Matrix scheinbar nicht, wenn sogar der Produktmanager persönlich aus England kommt, sich (vermutlich) eine Gastkarte holt, und dann die Regeln die es dazu gibt missachtet. Aber auch da schlau genug kein Gewässer zu benennen, schon ist es schwer möglich denen etwas stichhaltiges nachzuweisen. Und damit ist es dann auch wieder für PETA und Co uninteressant. Zumal die Namen in der Angelszene zwar bekannt, der Allgemeinheit aber meist unbekannt sind, und damit fehlt auch die mediale Aufmerksamkeit die PETA immer erreichen möchte.
> ...



Dieses Vereinsverbot kann auch für besondere Umstände vom Verein aufgehoben werden.  

Was glaubst Du was alles an Gewässerverordnungen plötzlich nicht gellten wenn die richtigen Leute am Gewässer sitzen.  :g


----------



## Knispel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zumindest wissen wir jetzt aus offiziellen Munde von Herrn Quinger, er schrieb im Stipperforum :dass es keine Berichte der Herren EM, der Jugend WM, der Damen WM, der Black Bass WM, der Herren WM oder auch der Veteranen WM gab, weil die Leute die dort waren ihm keine bzw. nur sehr beschränkt Fotos oder Berichte haben zukommenlassen. Er könne nicht auch noch die ganze Pressearbeit machen. ....
Wofür haben die eigentlich einen Referenten für Öffenlichkeitsarbeit oder Herr Pieper ist doch auch noch da, der gute ist doch wohl in der Lage ein Dreizeiler zu verfassen ?
Aber im Facebook und und auf der Seite des Champions-Team schreiben sie sich die Finger wund !


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Na, auf den Verbandsspagat wär ich denn doch mal arg gespannt.

Auf der einen Seite gegen Wettfischen positionieren, auf der anderen darüber positiv berichten sollen.#6


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Zumindest wissen wir jetzt aus offiziellen Munde von Herrn Quinger, er schrieb im Stipperforum :dass es keine Berichte der Herren EM, der Jugend WM, der Damen WM, der Black Bass WM, der Herren WM oder auch der Veteranen WM gab, weil die Leute die dort waren ihm keine bzw. nur sehr beschränkt Fotos oder Berichte haben zukommenlassen. Er könne nicht auch noch die ganze Pressearbeit machen. ....
> Wofür haben die eigentlich einen Referenten für Öffenlichkeitsarbeit oder Herr Pieper ist doch auch noch da, der gute ist doch wohl in der Lage ein Dreizeiler zu verfassen ?
> Aber im Facebook und und auf der Seite des Champions-Team schreiben sie sich die Finger wund !



Hier sollte man vielleicht ein wenig differenzieren, bzw. die Quellen einordnen: da Geschriebenes z.B. auf Facebook ganz sicher nur den jeweiligen Privatpersonen zuzuordnen ist.

Nur mal so als Gedankenstütze - bevor wieder abstruse Konstrukte gebastelt werden #h

PS:
Übrigens noch ein "Gesundes Neues" in die Runde


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hier sollte man vielleicht ein wenig differenzieren, bzw. die Quellen einordnen: da Geschriebenes z.B. auf Facebook ganz sicher nur den jeweiligen Privatpersonen zuzuordnen ist.
> 
> Nur mal so als Gedankenstütze - bevor wieder abstruse Konstrukte gebastelt werden #h
> 
> ...



Da irrst Du ein wenig.

https://www.facebook.com/GermanFishingTeam?fref=ts

Sicherlich fällt diese Seite unter "Privat" und ist keine offizielle DAFV Gruppe/ Seite.
Jedoch sieht eine "echte" private Gruppe wohl anders aus, ohne Internas einer WM etc..

Dazu auch die Veröffentlichung von Steffen am 24. Mai 2013 im Stippforum.
Zitat:"Wir haben jetzt für alle Interessierte eine Facebookseite *German Fishing Team *erstellt  auf der man hoffentlich dann alle Veranstaltungen, auch WM oder EM, die  über den Verband laufen 1 : 1 verfolgen kann. Wir werden auch die Leute  die uns dort vetreten anhalten diese Seite mit zu nutzen um uns  aktuelle mit Infos zu versorgen. 
Ist ein Test, mal schauen ob es sinnvoll und effektiv ist."

Somit ist die Aussage von Steffen ist ein Witz, schlechter Scherz bis hin zu Verasche.

Bei solchen Antworten  von Steffen bekomm ich langsam wieder Pickel...

Einzig was ihn da ein wenig rettet ist, dass seit Juli dort keine Berichte mehr folgten.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da irrst Du ein wenig.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GermanFishingTeam?fref=ts
> 
> ...



Und?
Stippforum
Facebook
"Interessierte"

Wo ist das Problem und wo der direkte Zusammenhang mit dem Verband?

Verstehe grad nicht, auf was du (ihr) hinaus wollt...

Oder geht es darum einzelne Personen zu diskreditieren?


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang sind sicherlich rechtliche Betrachtungen.

Zitat aus Tierschutzbericht 1991 (BT-Dr. 12/224, S. 26):

"[..] Das Fangen von Fischen ist nur dann nicht tierschutzwidrig, wenn hierzu ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Hierzu gehört insbesondere das Fangen zum Zwecke der menschlichen Ernährung oder zum Zwecke der Hege und Bewirtschaftung. *Wettfischveranstaltungen sind grundsätzlich als nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar anzusehen * (vgl. Urteil des AG Hamm vom 18. April 1988 - 9 LS 48 Js 1693/86). 

Von einigen Ländern wird mitgeteilt, daß versucht wird, Wettfischveranstaltungen anders zu bezeichnen - wie etwa "Tombolafischen" oder *"Hegefischen"* - um so behördliche Verbote zu unterlaufen. [..]"

Wettfischen wurde vom VDSF am 18. Juli 1992 wie folgt definiert:
(Zitat aus  Vereinszeitschrift des Verbands Deutscher Sportfischer e. V. (VDSF))


"[..] Wettfischen sind fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, die durch Wettbewerbscharakter geprägt werden.

Dazu gehören:

a) ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Qualifikation)

b) das Auftreten und Bewerten von geschlossenen Mannschaften

c) wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung (z.B. Tombolafischen),

Für ein Wettfischen kann weiter sprechen, wenn mehrere folgender Kriterien vorliegen:

a) Veranstaltung nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler zugelassen werden

b) Vergabe von Preisen an Sieger und Plazierte

c) das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen

d) das übermäßige Anfüttern

*e) die Verwendung von Setzkeschern*

*f) das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische*

g) vorheriger Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung. [..]"

Diese Definition wird von den Behörden zitiert und ist der momentane Stand. Bemerkenswert ist, das es seitens des DAV keine Definition gab (?)

Weiterhin ist festzustellen, dass laut den angegebenen Quellen nicht nur die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht vereinbar mit Wettangeln, sondern Wettangeln auch strafbar ist. Denn Wettangeln ist laut vieler Landesfischereiordnungen verboten und wird als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet. Diese Ordnungen geben die Mindestanforderungen vor, die der Verband verschärfen aber nicht lockern kann.

Vgl. z.B. Berliner Landesfischereiordnung:

"[..] §23 Begriffsbestimmung und Zulässigkeit von Angelveranstaltungen

(2) Angelveranstaltungen sind verboten, wenn sie aus *Wettbewerbsgründen*, zur Erzielung von Geld-, Sach- und sonstigen Preisen, zur Erlangung von Pokalen oder zur Ermittlung von Siegern und Platzierten durchgeführt werden. [..]"

--

Vor diesem Hintergrund können die hier anwesenden Verbandsfunktionäre oder ehemaligen Verbandsfunktionäre mir sicherlich erklären, wie ein *legaler* Wettkampf nach den Regeln der CIPS in Deutschland möglich ist.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und?
> Stippforum
> Facebook
> "Interessierte"
> ...




Es geht darum, dass Steffen offensichtlich Blödsinn erzählt.
Und wenn Du dies als diskreditieren bezeichnest, dann magst Du im Endeffekt damit in dem Fall Recht haben.

Ich lass mich aber nicht für dumm verschaukeln und mach jetzt ein auf heuchlerisch.

Steffen erzählt Mist.

Selbst die beschissene Umfrage zu den Tierschutzorganisationen war denen ein Bericht wert.
Nur die Wettangelveranstaltungen werden mit keinem Sterbenswort erwähnt.

Warum nicht? Komm mir jetzt nicht mit dem Thema Zeit.
Das ist lächerlich.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang sind sicherlich rechtliche Betrachtungen.
> 
> Zitat aus Tierschutzbericht 1991 (BT-Dr. 12/224, S. 26):
> 
> ...



Jedes Bundesland hat in dem Bezug andere Richtlinien/ Verordnungen und Gesetze.

In dem man daraus ein Hegefischen macht.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> [..] Jedes Bundesland hat in dem Bezug andere Richtlinien/ Verordnungen und Gesetze.
> 
> In dem man daraus ein Hegefischen macht. [..]



Das ist soweit korrekt, jedoch geht es um Wettangeln und nicht Hegefischen. Wie du in meinem Posting nachlesen kannst, ist der Unterschied vom VDSF abgegrenzt worden. Beispiel: Werden Preise vergeben, Sieger und Platzierte ermittelt (was in der Regel getan wird für eine WM) zählt es laut obiger Definition klar als Wettangeln.
Ähnliche Texte findest du auch in anderen Landesfischereiordnungen.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Steffen offensichtlich Blödsinn erzählt.
> Und wenn Du dies als diskreditieren bezeichnest, dann magst Du im Endeffekt damit in dem Fall Recht haben.
> 
> Ich lass mich aber nicht für dumm verschaukeln und mach jetzt ein auf heuchlerisch.
> ...




Keine Angst,
ich komme nicht mit irgendwelchen Ausreden, warum der DAFV seine Arbeit schlecht bzw. nicht macht:
Denn wer mich kennt sollte wissen, dass ich einer der schärfsten Kritiker der Fusion und dieses neu entstandenen Verbandes war/ist.

Was mir aber gewaltig auf den Sack geht, ist das jenen, die derzeit versuchen das Schiff nicht komplett absaufen zu lassen, ständig aus jedem Furz oder Beitrag auf "privaten Seiten" ein Strick gedreht.

Das ist billig und wirkt hilflos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das ist soweit korrekt, jedoch geht es um Wettangeln und nicht Hegefischen. Wie du in meinem Posting nachlesen kannst, ist der Unterschied vom VDSF abgegrenzt worden. Beispiel: Werden Preise vergeben, Sieger und Platzierte ermittelt (was in der Regel getan wird für eine WM) zählt es laut obiger Definition klar als Wettangeln.
> Ähnliche Texte findest du auch in anderen Landesfischereiordnungen.


Dabei geht es vor allem nicht mal um Landesfischereigesetze (Landessache), sondern um die Gemeinnützigkeit, die man laut Schreiben BUNDESfinanzministierum (auf nachhaken VDSF, um dem DAV zu schaden damals) damit verlieren kann.

Hatte Sharpo ja auch schon schön erkannt:


Sharpo schrieb:


> Es besteht kaum eine Kollision mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> In Berlin wurde sogar eine WM ausgetragen.
> ............
> 
> ...



Das war aber allen (Kon)Fusionären ja bekannt vorher, die wollten das auch von DAV-Seite genau so..

Darum habe ich ja genau das bei Frau Dr. angefragt, die Antwort habt ihr ja gelesen....

Und so wollen das eben auch die organisierten Angelfischer eben in der überwältigenden Mehrheit ...

Schon, dass da nur ein LV-Präsi (Stockfleth) deswegen auch offiziell bei der Prädidentin wegen ihrer sich widersprechenden Schreiben nachfragt, spricht Bände...

*offtopic an:*
Im Thread hat mal einer geschrieben, die organisierten Angelfischer würden nicht vertreten, sondern getreten....

Muss man daraus schliessen, dass das ein Haufen Masochisten ist, weil die ja wie bei einer Domina auch noch fürs "gequält werden" freiwillig bezahlen???

*offtopic aus..*

Aber 2014 wird alles besser, wenn die da oben in den Verbänden jetzt (oder irgendwann mal) anfangen richtig Angler zu (ver)treten....

























oder so...............


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Blauzahn

Nach solchen Aussagen zweifel ich stark an Steffens absichten hier irgendwas positives fuer alle Angler zu erwirken. 
Es hat eher den Anschein hauptsaechlich seine Wettkaempfe fuer eine kleine Gruppe zu retten.
Abseits aller rechtsgueltigen Vdfs/ DAFV Beschluesse.

Er sollte einfach mal bei der Wahrbeit bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hier geht's aber nicht drum, was ein Steffen Quinger macht.

Hier geht's drum was die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, an widersprüchlichem offiziell raushaut und warum sie sich vor klar(stellend)en, eindeutigen Antworten drückt.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier geht's aber nicht drum, was ein Steffen Quinger macht.
> 
> Hier geht's drum was die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, an widersprüchlichem offiziell raushaut und warum sie sich vor klar(stellend)en, eindeutigen Antworten drückt.



Oha,
das muß einem ja gesagt werden,
denn hier



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun bleibt doch mal ruhig.
> Lasst Frau Dr. mal antworten..
> So wie Steffen Quinger das geschrieben hat, ist doch alles auf gutem Wege..
> ....



Bedienst du dich dessen, was nun als OT abgetan wird.

Schwach...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier geht's aber nicht drum, was ein Steffen Quinger macht.
> 
> Hier geht's drum was die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, an widersprüchlichem offiziell raushaut und warum sie sich vor klar(stellend)en, eindeutigen Antworten drückt.




Inkompetenz auf ganzer Linie.

Der Referent als Fachmann bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe. 
Da soll es die Laienspielerin besser machen?


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Inkompetenz auf ganzer Linie.
> 
> Der Referent als Fachmann bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe.
> Da soll es die Laienspielerin besser machen?



Pfff

Sehr dünn....

Komisch das Thomas seine Antwort, die er auf meinen Einwand gab, wieder löschte.

Aber macht mal weiter, ihr habt eh die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und auf alles eine Antwort.
Auch wenn es nur immer währende, flache Wiederholungen sind.

So aber verwirkt man mit der Zeit jeglichen Anspruch auf Kompetenz.
Schade...


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich weiss jetzt nicht was das Rumgeier von Frau Dr. und die Ausreden von Steffen mit unserer Weisheit zu tun haben.

Die Schreiben von Frau Dr. sind doch nun mal Fakt.

Es ist doch auch Fakt, dass im DAFV einiges bezüglich Wettangeln nicht nach Recht und Ordnung läuft.

Auch hätte man sehr wohl einen Bericht zu den WM´s schreiben oder diese sich min. von anderen Schreiben lassen können.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre auch gewesen sich an die  Redakteure der Champions- Team Seite zu wenden.

Ein User im Stippforum hat dazu aber auch schon seine Vermutung geäussert.
Sinngemäß:
Ein Verband der keinen rechtsgültigen Beschluss der JHV hat, ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist und dazu auch noch Gemeinnützig könnte Probleme bei einer Veröffentlichung dieser Veranstaltungen bekommen.

(Dagegen würde aber die Terminveröffentlichung auf der DAFV Seite sprechen.)


Wenn dies so wäre, ist der Passus bezüglich CIPS und FIPS im Verschmelzungsvertrag im Grunde ungültig.
Könnte dies dann  bedeuten, dass die Verschmelzung DAV/ VDSF womöglich ungültig ist?
Aber min. wird dies Stress in den alten DAV Verbänden erzeugen.

Was ist wenn der Ausschuss im DAFV zu der Ansicht kommt, Wettangeln ist nicht mit dem DAFV vereinbar?
Sind die Termine 2014 dann ungültig? oder wird man sich bis 20xx mit der Ausarbeitung zeitlassen?
(Oder wird der Ausschuss nie ein Endergebnis liefern weil die Rechtslage in D evtl. nicht eindeutig ist? Obwohl es ein Schreiben eines oder mehrerer Finanzämter gibt.)

Ich denke, hier versuchen gerade einige alte DAV Leute ihren Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Wenn dies so wäre, ist der Passus bezüglich CIPS und FIPS im Verschmelzungsvertrag im Grunde ungültig.
> Könnte dies dann bedeuten, dass die Verschmelzung DAV/ VDSF womöglich ungültig ist?
> Aber min. wird dies Stress in den alten DAV Verbänden erzeugen.


 Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass einer der Abnicker Rückgrat hat und aufmuckt?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass einer der Abnicker Rückgrat hat und aufmuckt?



Mich würde erstmal interessieren ob meine These korrekt sein könnte wenn trotz CIPS/ FIPS Passus im Verschmelzungsvertrag (ohne Wettkampfangeln  die Verschmelzung VDSF/ DAV auf seeeehr wackligen Beinen steht?
Wurde die Mitgliedschaft in diesen Organisationen ohne Rechtssicherheit bei / zu solchen Veranstaltungen aufgenommen?
Wurden DAV- Mitglieder getäuscht?

Oder werden den staatl. Behörden weiterhin die Wettkampfangeln als Hegefischen verkauft?
Wie funktioniert dies dann bei einer Weltmeisterschaft?

Hypothetische Frage:

Wie lange lassen sich die Finanzämter eine WM als Hegefischen mit Preisverleihung etc. auftischen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hypothetische Frage:
> 
> Wie lange lassen sich die Finanzämter eine WM als Hegefischen mit Preisverleihung etc. auftischen?



Ich habe der kompetenten Nichtanglerin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, in meiner Rückfrage ja nicht umsonst angeboten, bei Finanzämtern und dem Bundesministerium Finanzen diesbezüglich nachzufragen, wenn sie auf Grund der Fülle ihrer hochwichtigen Aufgaben dazu keine Zeit haben sollte..

Nun warten wir halt wieder auf ihre Antwort..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mich würde erstmal interessieren ob meine These korrekt sein könnte wenn trotz CIPS/ FIPS Passus im Verschmelzungsvertrag (ohne Wettkampfangeln die Verschmelzung VDSF/ DAV auf seeeehr wackligen Beinen steht?



Wo kein Kläger....und den wird es vermutlich nicht geben! Selbst wenn kann man ja die Satzung auch jetzt noch ändern- egal in welche Richtung es mal geht. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wurde die Mitgliedschaft in diesen Organisationen ohne Rechtssicherheit bei / zu solchen Veranstaltungen aufgenommen?



Das ist problemlos möglich, da von der Verschmelzung als solches gänzlich unberührt. Eine Mitgliedschaft ist möglich, wenn die Beiträge im Haushalt abgesegnet werden! Anders sieht es in meinen Augen aus, wenn eine Mannschaft gestellt und unterstützt wird. Aber auch da gibt es ja noch die Änderung der Satzung als letzte Möglichkeit. Oder wenn im Haushalt bereits hierfür Gelder abgesegnet sind entspricht das ja einer Zustimmung. Ein nicht sehr genau definierter Haushaltsplan ist in Vereinen eigentlich ein Freifahrtschein für den Vorstand....



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wurden DAV- Mitglieder getäuscht?



Die wollten das doch so und die Mehrheitsverhältnisse im DAFV waren doch vorher bekannt...Die akzeptieren doch eh alles- warum jetzt nicht mehr? Nein, da kommt eher der Weihnachtsmann persönlich vorbei!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oder werden den staatl. Behörden weiterhin die Wettkampfangeln als Hegefischen verkauft?
> Wie funktioniert dies dann bei einer Weltmeisterschaft?



Hegeweltmeisterschaft #6




Sharpo schrieb:


> Hypothetische Frage:
> 
> Wie lange lassen sich die Finanzämter eine WM als Hegefischen mit Preisverleihung etc. auftischen?



Wo kein Kläger... Es sei denn jemand meldet das |rolleyes

Da das ja damals anscheinend auf Initiative des VDSF losgetreten wurde, wird da wohl nichts passieren. Eventuell sind da ja politische Kontakte von Vorteil :vik:.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger... Es sei denn jemand meldet das |rolleyes
> 
> Da das ja damals anscheinend auf Initiative des VDSF losgetreten wurde, wird da wohl nichts passieren. Eventuell sind da ja politische Kontakte von Vorteil :vik:.



Da wurden bereits Leute sensibilisiert. Die Natur- und Tierschutzverbände sind diesbezüglich nicht zimperlich und da helfen auch politische Kontakte nur sehr begrenzt.

 Ich erkenne auch das Problem nicht. H-K sollte einfach sagen, wie die Lage ist und gut. Ein Anglerverband, der in Deutschland Wettangeln fördert, hat ein Problem. Da lässt sich absehbar auch nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Knispel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ja, ja - die Geister die ich rief ! Nun sind sie da und was mache ich jetzt ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da wurden bereits Leute sensibilisiert. Die Natur- und Tierschutzverbände sind diesbezüglich nicht zimperlich und da helfen auch politische Kontakte nur sehr begrenzt.
> 
> Ich erkenne auch das Problem nicht. H-K sollte einfach sagen, wie die Lage ist und gut. Ein Anglerverband, der in Deutschland Wettangeln fördert, hat ein Problem. Da lässt sich absehbar auch nichts dran ändern.


 
 Das ist aber ein Problem von außen, nicht im DAFV! Letztendlich benötigt man schon vorab einen guten Rechtsanwalt, der sich damit auskennt. Eventuell haben die ja einen in irgendeinem Verband, der gerne helfen würde |rolleyes!


----------



## Joleen (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich möchte mich als Belgier auch mal einbringen. Hier in Belgien würde das verbieten der Setzkescher oder das verbieten der Wettangelei oder sonstige Richtlinien die in Deutschland ein MUSS sind einen Bürgerkrieg auslösen. Die wallonische Region subventioniert in Belgien den Fischeinsatz aller größerer Seen und ist absolut Anglerfreundlich durch einen gut funktionierenden Verband. 
 Das heisst für 50 € Mitgliedsbeitrag den jeder erwerben kann, bekomme ich über 4 t Fisch pro Jahr in jeden See eingesetzt. 

 Ich denke das die Zeit zum reden in Deutschland vorbei ist. Der Brief von Frau Dr zeigt nur umso mehr, dass die Zeiten sich ändern werden für die Angler. Mir würde das Angst machen. Wenn nicht bald gehandelt wird denke ich ist das "Angeln" in Deutschland so wie wir es jetzt kennen bald vorbei. Man behandelt euch wie einen Spielball der willkürlich gelenkt wird. Die EU wird sich in Sachen Angeln nie selber einmischen ,da es auf Regionalebene in den verschiedenen Ländern viel zu viele Unterschiede gibt und die das nie vereinheitlichen könnten. 
 Es sind Tierschützer, die nie selbst eine Angel in der Hand hielten oder Verbandsmaschinerien die durch ihre Statuten abgesichert sind und nur ihre Daseinsberechtigung rechtfertigen müssen, die entscheiden wie der Angler zu angeln hat ?? Hier in dem kleinen Dorf in dem ich lebe, hat es dieses Jahr schon 2 Proteste gegeben gegen Entscheidungen des Gemeindekollegiums in unwichtigen Dingen, wieso sollen Angler das nicht können um ihren wichtigen Standpunkt zu vertreten.
 Ich rufe hiermit alle auf die etwas Organisationstalent haben, den Verband und Politik unter Druck zu setzen und verlangen das man Leute findet die auch Angeln und wissen was dies Bedeutet um ihre Interessen zu vertreten. Ich habe auch in keinem Ärztebund, einen Metzger sitzen der die Interessen der Ärzte vertritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Joleen schrieb:


> Die wallonische Region subventioniert in Belgien den Fischeinsatz aller größerer Seen und *ist absolut Anglerfreundlich durch einen gut funktionierenden Verband*.
> .......
> .......Ich habe auch in keinem Ärztebund, einen Metzger sitzen der die Interessen der Ärzte vertritt.


Haben wir eben nicht, einen gut funktionierenden Anglerverband oder eine fähige Führung des Verbandes - und in den Landesverbänden, die das alles mitmachen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, ists ja auch nicht besser..

Wir haben halt nur nen Naturschutzverband mit abgehalfterten Politikern und einem überalterten VDSF-Präsidium mit ein paar Alibi-DAVlern und alten VDSF-Regeln - was willst Du da erwarten?

Und die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer will das ja genauso, sonst hätten sie ihre Macht benutzt - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - und andere Funktionäre und Delegierte gewählt.

Solche, die für Lobbyarbeit für Angler statt für vorauseilenden Naturschutz und Anglergeld verbrennen stehen..

Und die abgewählt, die in Sachen Angeln komplett ahnungslos sind (siehe Antwortschreiben zum Thema Wettangeln nur als Beispiel)...

Wie ahnungslos die sind, siehst Du schon daran (Thema hier), dass die Präsidentin, die kompetente NICHTAnglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, auf Fragen zum Thema Wettangeln, ganz offiziell, sich gänzlich widersprechende  Antwortschreiben raushaut und ihr "kompetentes" Präsidium samt der Landesverbände (bis auf den LAV-SH, der wenigstens auch nachfragt) das alles geschehen lässt...


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sorry, jetzt muss ich Lachen.

Nach meinem Informationsstand ist z.b. Nachtangeln in Belgien verboten.

Auch sind diverse Futtermittel bzw. deren Zusatzstoffe verboten.
Aber dazu hab ich jetzt keine genauen Angaben.

Dann meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass in Wallonien Angeln nur von März bis September erlaubt ist.

Und wenn man sich mal die Zahlen in Deutschland für Fischbesatz anschaut...

Also auch dort in Belgien ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mit solchen Fragen wendest du am besten zur nächsthöheren Ebene bzw. Dem Verantwortlichen. Ein Brief an den Präsidenten sollte als gewisses 'ultima ratio' gesehen werden und verspricht selten eine Antwort nach deinen Wünschen....


----------



## Honeyball (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

auch nicht, wenn dieser sich zwei bezahlte Geschäftsführer und einen Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leistet????

OK, wenn ich mal was über den Bundestag wissen will, frag ich auch erst mal beim Pförtner und dann bei der Putzfrau |uhoh: #d#d#d


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Eben- wenn du wissen willst wie der dfb zusammengestellt wird fragst den trainer und nicht den präsi und wenn du wissen willst welches mittel zum scheibenputzen am besten ist - dann die putzfrau und nicht die Angi 

Mit solch "kleinen problemen" die niemanden kümmern wird sich keine mitarbeiterin befassen....


----------



## Knispel (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es stehen jetzt die Castingtermine auf den Seiten des DAFV ! Große Ankündigung auch auf der Titelseite des Internetauftrittes des Verbandes. Sage und Schreibe 24 Stück an der Zahl. Vom Fischen steht da immer noch nichts ( sind ja laut Aussage von S.Q. nur 2 Stück ( na ja, 4 wenn ich die beiden Jugendfischen mitrechne ), noch nicht einmal der 5. Platz auf der WM ist denen bis heute ein Wort wert ! Das ist doch die Antwort auf die Fragen die hier gestellt wurden. Weg vom Angeln - hin zum Weit und Zielwurf auf der Wiese - da störe ich auch keine Entenfütterer ....


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

S.Q. hat keine Zeit einen Dreizeiler zu Schreiben.

Warum verstehst Du dies nicht Knispel?  |supergri|supergri|supergri:g


----------



## Knispel (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, der liest hier fleißig mit und im Stipperforum schreibt er fleißig - ich kenne hier nur nicht sein Nick - dann könnte man ihn hier direkt fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

So langsam scheint sich was zu regen.

Aber wohl eher nichts Gutes für Freunde vergleichender Angeln.... 

Unabhängig von Fischereigesetzen und Tierschutzgesetz etc. gibt es klare Anweisungen des BMF an Finanzämter, wie diese zu verfahren haben, was Wett- bzw. was Hegefischen etc. sind und wie diese zu unterscheiden sind. 

Sobald also Fische nicht unverzüglich getötet werden, Plätze abgesteckt sind, Angeln auch zu weiterführenden Zwecken dient (Sichtungen, Qualis etc.), etc., etc., müsste das jeweils für den Veranstalter zuständige Finanzamt diesem Verein (auch Verband ist Verein) zuerst mal die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen. 

Dagegen kann man zwar Einspruch einlegen etc., auch vor Landesfinanzgericht oder bei Revision vors Bundesfinanzgericht ziehen und vielleicht auch recht bekommen (Dauer dürfte ca. 5 Jahre sein, bei aber ungewissem Ausgang).

Die Finanzbeamten haben aber eben klare Handlungsanweisungen, denen sie zuerst mal zu folgen und die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen haben, wenn sie darauf aufmerksam (gemacht) werden.

Neben dem, dass ein Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht nur finanzielle Folgen hat (Körperschaftssteuer, Einnahmen aus Kartenverkauf, Festen etc. versteuern etc., MwSt-Pflicht, und, und, und), kommen dann auch Probleme dazu, Gewässer zu pachten aus öffentlicher Hand. Dies wird nämlich meist nur an gemeinnützige Organisationen verpachtet.

Für die Vereine, die Naturschutzvereine sind (z. B. BV und viele LV) bedeutet der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit gleichzeitig auch den Verlust des Naturschutzstatus, da auch dieser an die Gemeinnützigkeit geknüpft ist.

Wenn es so wäre, wie es scheint, dass der VDSF/DAFV 2013 z. B. Sichtungsangeln machte (zumindest laut Ausschreibung auf DAFV-Papier),  oder solche Veranstaltungen in welcher Art und Weise auch immer finanziell unterstützt hätte, kann das dann schnell auch für den Bundesverband mehr als kritisch werden. Das würde klar das Kriterium "weiterführendes Fischen" erfüllen - man braucht ja niemand "zu sichten", der nicht auf weiterführende Fischen (EM,WM etc.) geschickt werden soll, egal welche Kriterien dann am Ende zu Grunde gelegt werden für eine Nominierung. 

Davon ab scheint auch zum Thema Finanzierung solcher Angeln noch einiges zu klären sein, nur ein Stichwort dabei wäre Treuhandkonto.. 

Auch in den Landesverbänden drängen nun vermehrt scheinbar Präsidiumsmitglieder darauf, dass der Bundesverband sich mit dem BMF in Verbindung setzt, um die damals vom VDSF angeschobene Wettangeldefinition - um den DAV zu zwingen, keine solchen Angeln mehr veranstalten zu können - heutigen Standards und Erfordernissen anzupassen (auch mit umsetzen, oder zur Erfassung von Beständen und Zustand der Bestände eines Gewässers ohne die jetzige Tötungspflicht), um rechtssicher solche Veranstaltungen weiter durchführen zu können (dazu sinngemäß aus dem damaligen Schreiben an die Finanzämter: "weil der VDSF die Ungleichbehandlung diesbezüglich in den verschiedenen Bundesländern beklagt habe" (die wollten halt dem DAV eine reinwürgen, weil immer mehr Mitglieder wegen der Wettfischen wechselten..)) 

Angeblich soll auch nochmal von einer Geschäftsstelle des VDSF/DAFV (Offenbach oder Berlin weiss ich nicht) auf Nachfrage bestätigt worden sein, dass das Schreiben von  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan an den Präsidenten des LAV-Schleswig Holstein (keine Teilnahme an EM/WM) weiter gelten würde - zumindest wäre den Geschäftsstellen nichts anderes mitgeteilt worden. 

Innerhalb des Präsidiums sowie auch beim erweiterten Präsidium (mit den Referenten) soll über dieses Thema aber auch keinerlei Einigkeit herrschen und keine(r) weiss wirklich genau Bescheid. 

Die Ex-DAV-LV und Präsidiumsmitglieder drängen natürlich darauf, dass ihre "Versprechen" ("alles weiter wie bisher.."), die erst zur Zustimmung im DAV zur (Kon)Fusion führten, wenigstens einigermaßen eingehalten werden.  

Justitiare und die aus dem VDSF wollen wie bisher im VDSF (man denke dran, der DAV trat zum VDSF/DAFV über) alle vergleichenden Angeln nicht haben.. 

Weiterdenkende wollen, dass sich der Bundesverband gegenüber dem BMF entsprechend einlässt und rechtsichere, vergleichende Angeln wieder möglich macht.

Da wird also noch viel passieren, da ist noch rein gar nichts klar und von daher auch kein Wunder, dass dazu im Gegensatz zum Casting nichts auf der Seite des VDSF/DAFV zu lesen ist.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Aber ein Strick kann der BMF dem DAFV dennoch daraus drehen weil auf diversen anderen Seiten fleissig von der DAFV Teilnahme berichtet wurde..incl. Fotos.
Da muss man als Finanzamt ziemlich blind sein um dies nicht zu sehen.

Es ist aber genau das, was einige User bereits gesagt haben.  

Ach jaaa....Herr Quingers...verascht verarscht die Angler.     |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Kein Beamter macht sich freiwillig Arbeit..

Und viele werden auch den Unterschied nicht kennen und kaum einer vor Ort sein.

Deswegen schrieb ich ja:


> Die Finanzbeamten haben aber eben klare Handlungsanweisungen, denen sie zuerst mal zu folgen und die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen haben, *wenn sie darauf aufmerksam (gemacht) werden*.


Da passiert aber momentan viel, da wird auch ohne mich schon beim BMF nachgefragt, bei Landesfinanzministerien (die für Umsetzung verantwortlich sind) und bei Finanzämtern (für Durchsetzung verantwortlich).

Es gibt genug Leute, welche die Faxen dicke haben und so den VDSF/DAFV zum Handeln zwingen wollen..

Wobei sich bei mir der Eindruck langsam verfestigt, dass die Funktionäre im BV auch nicht viel arbeitswilliger sind als die oben genannten Beamten...

Wir werden sehen...

Sowohl bei der Referententagung am 18.01. wie auch beim Verbandsausschuss am 08.02. wird das wohl von verschiedener Seite thematisiert werden..

Da sind inzwischen bei der Rumeierei einige, auch und gerade wegen der Präsidentin (sich widersprechende Schreiben), aber richtig stinkig..

Und viele auch, weil manche Referenten Tatsachen schaffen wollen - und das ohne Rücksprache mit dem zuständigen Vize (Pieper) oder dem Präsidium des VDSF/DAFV und weil finanziell zu diesen Fischen und Wettbewerben - auch im Vorfeld der Fusion - noch einiges unklar ist und jetzt der Klärung zugeführt werden soll (von manchen, die jetzt aufgewacht sind zumindest teilwach geworden...))..


Es knischtert nu halt richtig im altersschwachen Gebälk............
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das könnte man etwas anschieben.  :g

Wie war das mit dem *"wenn sie darauf aufmerksam (gemacht) werden"  ?
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Guckst Du.
Aber wie gesagt, aus dem Verband bzw. den LV waren da schon welche schneller als ich, ich will ja mal ne Antwort abwarten..

oder so.......
:g



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Meine Nachfrage dazu:*
> 
> 
> > Meine Nachfrage dazu:
> ...


----------



## smithie (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Neben dem, dass ein Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht nur finanzielle Folgen hat (Körperschaftssteuer, Einnahmen aus Kartenverkauf, Festen etc. versteuern etc., MwSt-Pflicht, und, und, und),  [... ]


Bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit ist auch das gesamte Vermögen eines Verein, welches im Rahmen steuerbegünstigter Zwecke erworben wurde, weg!

Ok, das ist beim BV ja keine große Gefahre, es ist ja nix da...

Jedenfalls wäre ich auf die Argumentation des BV-Präsidiums gespannt, sollte aufgrund eines Wettfischen-Faux-Pas' der Status als Naturschutzverband wegfallen...
Aber warten wir ab, was die nächsten Tage und Wochen so bringen.


----------



## Joleen (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@Sharpoo Es ist richtig das an einigen Seen Nachtangelverbot herrscht. Aber und jetzt kommt es, an den meisten öffentlichen Gewässern ist es erlaubt und die Angelvereine entscheiden ihre Regeln selber. 
Das System ist nicht mit Deutschland zu vergleichen. Wettangeln ist erlaubt. Das Angeln von März bis September erlaubt ist ist totaler quatsch. Würde mal gerne wissen wo du die Infos her hast.
Hier die Regelungen in Belgien, ich werde ihn nicht übersetzen. Angeln auf Weißfisch ist vom 1. Januar - 31 Dezember. In der Annexe also bei dem Sternchen steht Ausnahmeregelungen ausgeschlossen. Das heisst wenn der Verein entscheidet wir fischen trozdem zwischen September und März dann machen die es einfach; dazu stehen auch die offiziel subventionierten Seen dabei. Bei der diese Regelung auch nicht zutrifft, da der Verein der das öffentliche Gewässer bewirtschaftet sich dazu entschlossen hat. Belgien ist ein Land das Regeln schafft um sie im nächsten Paragraph wieder ausser Kraft zu setzen. 
http://www.pecheurbelge.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=316&Itemid=55

Und was du mit Fischbesatz meinst versteh ich nicht, könntest du das näher erläutern.
Vorher bitte informieren bevor man dazu etwas schreibt.


----------



## Knispel (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



smithie schrieb:


> Bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit ist auch das gesamte Vermögen eines Verein, welches im Rahmen steuerbegünstigter Zwecke erworben wurde, weg!
> 
> Ok, das ist beim BV ja keine große Gefahre, es ist ja nix da...
> 
> ...


 
Eine Frage einmal an die "alten" DAV´ler : Der DAV hatte doch auch bis zuletzt Wettfischen durchgeführt, war aber kein Naturschutzverband. Hatte er eigentlich den Titel "Gemeinnützig anerkannter Verband" ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ist aus 2 Gründen vollkommen latte.

1.:
Den DAV gibt's eh nicht mehr...

2.:
Es kommt ja nicht drauf an, was die gemacht haben (machen kann erstmal jeder was er will, kommt drauf an ob er erwischt, angezeigt und sanktioniert wird oder nicht)..

Sondern ob das mit den Finanzämtern (weil die zuständig sind für sowas) entsprechend abgesprochen und schriftlich zugesichert wurde, dass  trotz eindeutiger Anweisung die Gemeinnützigkeit dann nicht verloren geht bei dieser Art von Angeln.


----------



## Fischdieb (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der DAV wurde/war immer als gemeinnützig anerkannt, auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt das unter seiner Regie in Deutschland Weltmeisterschaften der CIPS durchgeführt wurden (Brandenburg, Menschen mit Behinderung).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Dann wird's ja auch zukünftig kein Problem sein - trotz der klaren, eindeutigen Anweisung des BMF an die Finanzämter - jeweils *vor* solchen Wettfischen klare, rechtssichere, schriftliche Bestätigungen der zuständigen Finanzämter oder besser gleich des BMF zu bekommen, dass dies weiterhin so erlaubt sein wird und nicht den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit für veranstaltende und unterstützende Vereine/Verbände bedeutet.

Und man kann somit allen Kritikern aus dem VDSF (der das ja angerichtet/angestossen hatte, man erinnere sich, und dem der DAV ja dann trotzdem beigetreten ist) damit den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen..

Ist doch klasse und es gibt keinerlei Probleme und Bedenken - wenn man das glauben will, dass der VDSF/DAFV das so machen wird........

Alles wird gut 2014 ff..........





oder so............


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Tolerieren bedeutet noch lange keine Rechtssicherheit.
Finanzämter sind unterbesetzt, bei den Vereinen ist meistens eh nichts zu holen, Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit würde die Auflösung des Vereins mit sich ziehen.
Viele ehrenmtl. Arbeit würde verloren gehen.

Ob sich das eine Stadt etc. leisten kann?
Wer betreibt dann Gewässer- und Landschaftspflege?

Ich erinnere mal an den NDR Bericht bezüglich Schmerzempfinden, Interview mit der Behörde.
Unterbesetzt, kein Bock.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ein Nachbarverein wurde Angezeigt von ein Ausgeschlossenen Mitglied-die Durchsuchen alle Akten.
Ich weiss nicht was aus den Verein geworden ist (das Städtefeindschaft ) aber ein Befreundeter Verein hat daraufhin ebenfalls die Steuerfahndung am Hals gehabt-haben ein Bussgels über 100€ erhalten -für die Pokalrechnung,mehr konnte man denen nicht nachweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Tolerieren bedeutet noch lange keine Rechtssicherheit.
> Finanzämter sind unterbesetzt, bei den Vereinen ist meistens eh nichts zu holen



Da das Problem bleibt, dass Finanzbehörden MÜSSEN, sobald sie (Aussage Rechtspfleger FA) davon schriftlich erfahren (und somit nicht mehr wegsehen dürfen).

Daher ja mein Vorschlag, wenn das alles so problemlos sein soll wie beschrieben, *VOR* Veranstaltungen bei den zuständigen FA oder dem BMF jeweils zu den gültigen Bedingungen der Veranstaltung die schriftliche Aussage dazu einholen, dass diese jeweilige Veranstaltung weder Veranstalter noch Unterstützer die Gemeinnützigkeit kosten kann..

Kann doch kein Problem sein, wenn das alles so einfach sein soll, oder??


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar

* Fischereireferententagung:
Immer weniger klare Richtung...........​*
Eine klare Richtung des DAFV bezüglich Wertungsangeln oder vergleichender Fischen ist auch nach der gestrigen Tagung der Fischerei in so weiter Ferne wie zuvor.

Jedenfalls nach den ersten Wasserstandsmeldungen von Teilnehmern wie folgt:
Es waren viele aus dem Ex-DAV-Lager da, relativ wenig aus dem VDSF-Lager.

Auch der neue Vizepräsident Landau war anwesend, während Präsidentin und der für Fischen zuständige Vizepräsident Pieper fehlten.

Ob und in wie weit es da Änderungen gibt (Landau als Vize für Fischen, Pieper dann für Finanzen), muss erst noch im Präsidium geklärt werden, es scheint aber so zu kommen.

Ebenfalls unklar war weiterhin, wer nun neuer Referent für Salzwasserangeln wird, nachdem Landau nun Vize wurde. 

Im Gespräch waren sowohl Dettmar (DMV, andere meinten Deterding) wie auch Potschka.

Klar ist auch, dass das Präsidium zwar bis zur nächsten Mitgliederversammlung einen neuen Referenten kommissarisch bestimmen kann, diesen dann aber durch die Mitgliederversammlung bestätigen lassen muss.


*Keine Beschlüsse möglich*
Immerhin wurde gleich festgestellt, dass man bei der Tagung ja auch nichts beschliessen könne, sondern nur Empfehlungen aussprechen für das Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss..


Interessant war, dass ein Beschluss des Präsidiums vorgelegt wurde (Protokoll Präsidiumssitzungssitzung Saarbrücken. Das gibts immerhin schon, während die Protokolle Verbandsausschuss und Mitgliederversammlung immer noch fehlen).

Demnach würden 2014 die internationalen Veranstaltungen, bei denen man bereits angemeldet wäre, nochmal stattfinden. 

*Was ab 2015 sein soll, ist aber weiterhin vollkommen offen.*

Allerdings ohne jede finanzielle Unterstützung seitens des Verbandes.

Dass dieser Präsidiumsbeschluss dann laut Schreiben der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, *dem nach wie vor geltenden Mitgliederbeschluss widerspricht, nicht an EM/WM teilzunehmen*, fiel kaum einen der Anwesenden auf. Auch nicht, dass es dazu eines Mitgliederbeschlusses bedurft hätte, um den alten Beschluss aufzuheben.

Ebenso wenig, dass auch ohne Finanzierung, nur durch  allgemeine, auch nicht unmittelbare Förderung, die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet sein kann.

Da die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS davon abhängt, an den Wettfischen der CIPS teilzunehmen (soweit ich weiss mindestens 1 mal in 3 Jahren), ist dann die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS und Teilnahme an entsprechenden Wettfischen (z. B. auch Feeder-WM) klar eine Förderung von Wettfischen.

Auch wenn, wie von Steffen Quinger betont, nun eine Finanzierung ausserhalb des Verbandes gesucht werden müsse, da vom VDSF/DAFV nichts mehr finanziert werden würde.

Ebenfalls ein Problem für die Gemeinnützigkeit sind weiterführende Fischen wie die Sichtungen. 

Zwar wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass dies ja nur eine Art "Weiterbildung und Training" sei, und nicht nach Fangergebnissen für internationale Wettangeln aufgestellt werden würde. 

Da man aber ohne Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln auch nicht sichten oder trainieren oder diesbezüglich weiterbilden muss, ist das natürlich klar ein im Sinne der Finanzbehörden verbotenes, weiterführendes Fischen.

Und auch wenn, wie vorgetragen, laut Landesgesetzen z. B. in Brandenburg bei Veranstaltungen Fische gehältert und umgesetzt werden dürfen, ist laut Finanzbehörden in Absprache mit dem VDSF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder trotzdem die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet.

Da es bei Finanzbehörden als im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit verbotenes Wettfischen gilt, wenn Fische nicht direkt nach dem Fang getötet werden.

Da soll dann wieder das Argument aufgetaucht sein, dass man das schon jahrelang so mache und die Gemeinnützigkeit nie in Frage stand..

Nun ja, wenn ich immer im Ort hundert fahre, passiert mir auch nix - solange ich nicht erwischt werde von den ZUSTÄNDIGEN Behörden (hier eben Körperschaftsstellen der zuständigen Finanzämter).


Immerhin hatte wohl eine Mehrzahl der anwesenden Referenten (auch aus dem VDSF) den Wunsch, zukünftig wieder vergleichende Angeln durchführen zu können.

Dass dies zuerst einmal neue Richtlinien braucht, war auch klar.

So wurde beschlossen, die ausgearbeiteten, geänderten Richtlinien dem Präsidium zu empfehlen (mehr können die Referenten ja nicht tun).

Dass in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit diese Richtlinien vom Bundesverband dann zuerst sowohl mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium und vor allem mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder, die der VDSF damals mit ins Boot holte zur Beurteilung, abgesprochen werden MUSS, um die jetzt geltenden zu ändern, war wohl nicht allen Anwesenden wirklich klar.

Ebenso wenig, dass bis dahin bei allen Angeln, die nicht genau den Richtlinien des BMF, ausgemacht mit VDSF und den Tierschutzreferenten, entsprechen, die Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit auch des Dachverbandes beinhaltet.

Es wurden drei Varianten vorgestellt, wie man zukünftig dem Rechnung tragen wolle, dass nun ja viel mehr Mannschaften an den Angeln (Angeltreffs, Sichtungen etc.) teilnehmen könnten als früher im DAV. 
Da wird wohl auch noch viel zu besprechen sein, wie man das regeln will, sofern man einen mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vereinbarenden Austragungsmodus finden wird.


*Kaum Infos durch LV-Präsidien*
Viele Referenten beklagten, dass sie von ihren Landesverbänden (den dortigen Präsidien und Geschäftsführern) kaum richtig informiert werden und vieles an ihnen vorbeilaufe.

So hörten erst auf dieser Tagung viele der Referenten das erste Mal von dem Schreiben von Siegfried Stockfleth, in dem er die Präsidentin aufforderte, bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit Klarheit und Rechtssicherheit zu schaffen.

Da einige meinten, das würde doch erst die Behörden aufmerksam machen, daran sieht man, dass vielen klar war, dass die bis jetzt stattfindenden Fischen eben für die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährlich sind.

Die wollten aber lieber wie bisher weiter mauscheln, statt wie Siegfried Stockfleth endlich mal Klarheit und Rechtssicherheit haben.

*Präsidiumssitzung*
Jetzt am kommenden Samstag (25.01.) wäre eine Präsidiumssitzung, wo die Fragen der Gemeinnützigkeit auch behandelt werden sollten.

*Was auf gut Deutsch wiederum heisst, dass alles, was bisher vorliegt oder vorgelegt wurde, auf dieser Sitzung wiederum in ganz andere Richtung gelenkt werden könnte.*

Es gab auch durchaus nicht wenige Stimmen die meinten, man müsse um den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu riskieren, zuerst einmal alle Angeln absagen, die nicht genau den Richtlinien des VDSF, des  BMF und der Tierschutzreferenten entsprechen.

Um dann neue Richtlinien vorzulegen, zu besprechen und mit BMF und Tierschutzreferenten der Länder zu einem neuen Papier zu kommen.


*Auch nett....*
Es wurde übrigens auf Verbandskosten sowohl am Freitag das Abend- wie auch am Samstag das Mittagessen (ausser Getränke) bezahlt - viele wunderten sich schon, weil doch angeblich kein Geld da sei..

Ebenso soll auch der Binnenfischereitag mit 8.000 Euro bezuschusst werden (war auch im VDSF schon eine "gemeinnützigkeitskonforme Veranstaltung" ohne Wertungen).

Während, siehe oben, für andere Veranstaltungen, insbesondere die internationalen, kein Cent bezahlt werden würde.

*Alles wie bisher: 
Viel Wind um nix, keine Beschlüsse, keine Sicherheit..*
Alles in allem ist man auch nach dieser Sitzung so schlau als wie zuvor.

Beschlossen werden konnte nichts, das haben die wenigstens gemerkt.

Und in wie weit Präsidium, Verbandsausschuss und die nächste Mitgliederversammlung den Empfehlungen dieser netten Sitzung folgen wird, steht noch genauso in den Sternen wie die Frage, ob und wie das Präsidium etwas unternehmen wird, um mit BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder neue Richtlinien für die Unterscheidung Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen.

Wir hatten nicht umsonst angemahnt, das vor der (Kon)Fusion zu regeln.

Dass fast ein Jahr nach der (Kon)Fusion der VDSF/DAFV da noch kein Stück weiter ist und alle Angler und am vergleichenden Angeln Interessierten weiter zwischen allen Stühlen hängen lässt, das wundert mich nach der bisherigen Vorstellung dieses VDSF/DAFV auch in keinster Weise.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zur An - und Abwesenheit : Im VDSF-Gebiet wurde ja anders wie im DAV-Gebiet das klassische Wettangeln ( sorry Hegefischen ) nicht bzw. kaum mehr betrieben. Ich frage mich eh, was bei der heutigen Gesetzeslage ein Ref. für Süßwasserfischen ( Bund bzw. LV ) überhaupt soll ?

Nun warten wir einmal ab was Steffen Quinger bei den Stippern über die Tagung schreibt und ob eine Zusammenfassung auf den DAFV-Seiten veröffentlich wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> und ob eine Zusammenfassung auf den DAFV-Seiten veröffentlich wird.


Ja klar - und Ostern und Weihnachten fällt auch immer auf den gleichen Tag ....
:q:q:q


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Thomas, es herrscht doch eine gewisse Gleichberechtigung. Wenn ich Seitenweise die Erfolge und Ergebnisse der Caster und deren Sitzungen hochjubele- muss doch auch etwas über die Wettangler erscheinen - zumindest ein 3zeiler : z.B. die Sitzung verlief im guten Einverständnis - alle Wettfischen 2014 im In - und Ausland finden statt..

odre so ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Träum weiter.....

Zudem:
Es ist ja nach wie vor alles offen.

Der Präsidiumsbeschluss (Teilnahme) widerspricht dem Mitgliederbeschluss (keine Teilnahme).

Und danach hat Frau Dr., die kompetente Nichtanglerin, ja dann wieder an Siegfried Stockfleth geschrieben, dass es keine Teilnahme gibt,

Danach wiederum mir, dass man doch an internationalen Veranstaltungen teilnimmt.....

Und jetzt soll am Samstag auf der Präsidiumssitzung das Problem Gemeinnützigkeit/Teilnahme besprochen werden...

Die aber auch warten werden müssen, was dazu dann der Verbandsausschuss am 08. Februar sagt (wozu es noch keine Einladung/Tagesordnung gibt, davon ab, sondern nur die "Terminankündigung", sowenig wie bis jetzt Protokolle zur letzten VA-Sitzung oder zur Mitgliederversammlung vorliegen (aus 2013!!!!)).

Und die wiederum brauchen ja auch erst wieder einen Mitgliederbeschluss, um den alten zu kippen, wenn sie das wollten....

Was aber nur heissen könnte, dass sich der BV dann mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder auf neue Richtlinien einigen müsste - dass kann nicht der BV alleine beschliessen, nachdem der VDSF diese "Büchse der Pandora" geöffnet hatte und mit den Tierschutzreferenten dem damaligen DAV eine reinwürgen wollte (auch wenn das die Referenten glauben wollen). 
Die Tierschutzreferenten der Länder müssen sie jetzt also wieder fragen (und da sitzen heute mehr Grüne drin als damals mit rigideren Ansichten)...

Oder auf gut Deutsch:
Die sind doch alle komplett irre, keiner weiss, was Sache ist, oder wer was und warum macht oder lässt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich selber bin ja schon immer dafür gewesen, dass sich der BV dafür einsetzt, dass vergleichendes Angeln wieder möglich wird, ohne dass man Gefahr läuft, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Je mehr ich aber mitkriege, was die Helden aus der Trümmertruppe des VDSF/DAFV da veranstalten, wie wenig Ahnung neben dem Präsidium auch die Referenten von dieser höchst gefährlichen Problematik haben, gehe ich eher davon aus, dass die es entweder aus Untätigkeit, Dummheit oder durch Nichtstun schaffen werden, dass für die kommenden Jahre rechtssicher nur Fischen möglich sein werden, die nach den alten Regularien des VDSF stattfinden - Und alle DAV-geprägten Veranstaltungen (sofern die dann überhaupt noch stattfinden werden) unter Dauergefahr stehen werden...

Und ich könnte immer noch kotxen, dass nicht, wie von uns zigfach verlangt, diese wichtigen inhaltlichen Punkte VOR der (Kon)Fusion geklärt wurden..

Mit einem Präsidium, das Beschlüsse gegen geltende Mitgliederbeschlüsse fasst, mit einer Präsidentin, die scheinbar inhaltlich zu dem Thema - je nach Adressat ihrer Schreiben - genau jeweils Gegensätzliches schreibt, kann man wohl kaum von einer kompetenten Vertretung anglerischer Interessen sprechen.

Und irgendwann werden sicher auch noch die letzten Träumer aus dem Ex-DAV aufwachen - wahrscheinlich aber eher unsanft befürchte ich........... 

Wir werden sehen............


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Steffen Quinger hat in einem anderen Forum angekündigt, dass er ein Protokoll online stellen will - da bin ich schon sehr gespannt auf schöne Farben...
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

PS:
Und gespannt darauf, wo das online gestellt wird - auf der offiziellen VDSF/DAFV-Seite?

Das wär ja klasse, wenn die mal anfangen würden, Protokolle öffentlich zu machen..

Sofern sie welche haben (zur Erinnerung:
Protokolle der Mitgliederversammlung und des Verbandsausschusses November 2013 fehlen bis heute, die wurden nicht mal an Teilnehmer versandt, sofern sie überhaupt schon geschrieben wären..!)


----------



## Knispel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die bekommen die Teilnehmer denn auf der nächsten Sitzung. Einsparung des Portos ....


----------



## kaic (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Diese Berichterstattung hier schadet uns für unser Hobby weitaus mehr als alles andere. Vielen Dank auch an den komepetenten Angler Thomas F.!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ungefähr so wie die Süddeutsche Zeitung Autofahrern schadet, indem sie die Machenschaften des ADAC bei der Verleihung des "Gelben Engels" veröffentlichte - ja, da bekenne ich mich schuldig..

Und werde weiter dafür kämpfen, endlich mal einen Verband für Angler zu bekommen!! 
Nicht noch einen für Naturschützer (zumindest nicht in erster Linie wie jetzt)!!
Für offene Information, Kommunikation, Mitnahme der organisierten Angelfischer durch Verbände, Funktionäre und Angestellte. 
Denn die Angler müssen das am Ende ja alles bezahlen.
Für  eine vernünftige, anglerfreundliche (nicht schützergeprägte!) Lobbyarbeit gegenüber Politik, Medien und Öffentlichkeit!

*Für eine klare, eindeutige Positionierung pro Angeln als uralte, traditionell und kulturell verankerte und wichtige Freizeitbeschäftigung!*

Statt ständigem Einknicken und der Positionierung für "(Angel)Fischen" hauptsächlich zum Nahrungserwerb oder zur Hege (dazu brauchts nämlich keine Angler UND keinen solchen Verband, denn mit einer solchen Positionierung schafft man das Angeln ab. Fisch kann man billiger kaufen, Hegen können Profis besser).

Und, das Thema hier:
Mit einer klaren Aufforderung an Bundesverband und Präsidentin, endlich mit den zuständigen Behörden (BMF, Tierschutzreferenten der Länder) diese unsägliche Scheixxe, die der VDSF damals mit diesen Richtlinien zu Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln verbrochen hatte um dem DAV eine auszuwischen, so zu ändern, dass wieder vergleichende Angeln möglich sind, ohne sich der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit auszusetzen.

Statt diesem elenden Wischiwaschi, das die hier vom Verband, der Präsidentin und auch den Referenten nun fast ein Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion produzieren..

Zwar ist der VDSF klar die Ursache dieser Richtlinien!!

Aber alle im DAV, die dem Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV ohne vorherige klare, eindeutige Regelung und inhaltliche Positionierung zugestimmt haben, sind genauso schuld an der jetzigen Situation der Wett/Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Königs/Pokal/Tombolaangler.

Und da wird nichts, aber gar nichts besser werden für Angler oder das Angeln insgesamt durch verschweigen, mauscheln, tarnen und tricksen . ...


----------



## kaic (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Aber wir versuchen wenigstens was zu ändern! 
Ob es uns denn am Ende gelingt vermag ich nicht zu versprechen.
Sicher ist ein Hinweis auf Mißstände wichtig und auch angebracht. Aber gerade beim sehr sensiblen Thema der Hegefischen finde ich persönlich zu viel Öffentlichkeit eher kontraproduktiv und gefährlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es geht nur über noch mehr Öffentlichkeit - auch wenn das heisst, dass man unter jetzigen Umständen keine Angeln nach CIPS-Regeln oder DAV-Wünschen machen kann, OHNE sich der Gefahr des Entzuges der Gemeinnützigkeit auszusetzen.

Es ist aber sicher nicht angesagt, durch weiteres Mauscheln irgendwelche Angeln noch irgendwie durchführen zu können.

Sondern eine klare Positionierung des BV und der den BV tragenden LV pro Angeln zu erreichen, pro vergleichende Angeln.

Und ein konsequentes Arbeiten daran, dies in Kooperation mit den zuständigen Stellen wieder rechtssicher möglich zu machen - und solange leider auch auf Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Angeln oder die (auch mittelbare) Förderung solcher Angeln (auch und gerade internationaler) zu verzichten.

Nochmal, auch wenns nervt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ist der VDSF klar die Ursache dieser Richtlinien!!
> 
> Aber alle im DAV, die dem Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV ohne vorherige klare, eindeutige Regelung und inhaltliche Positionierung zugestimmt haben, sind genauso schuld an der jetzigen Situation der Wett/Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Königs/Pokal/Tombolaangler.
> 
> Und da wird nichts, aber gar nichts besser werden für Angler oder das Angeln insgesamt durch verschweigen, mauscheln, tarnen und tricksen . ...



Siehe auch nochmal zur Kompetenz und augenblicklichen Situation Präsidium und Referenten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4050878&postcount=153


----------



## kaic (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das ist deine Meinung Thomas. Die vielen direkt davon betroffenen Angler zu denen ich auch gehöre sehen das leider anders.


----------



## Stipper007 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ kaic: Was versucht ihr denn zu ändern? Was soll denn gelingen? Oder darf das mal wieder keiner wissen?
Wo wären wir dann ohne die Berichterstattung des AB? Dumm sterben würden wir. 
Der VDSF tut alles was geht gegen Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen und der DAV tritt dem VDSF auch noch bei. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Wahnsinniger geht es doch überhaupt nicht. 
Dann gegen das AB oder alle die darüber berichten zu wettern ist doch das Allerletzte. Man sollte die DAV Verantwortlichen in den Hintern treten, dass sie sich darauf eingelassen haben ohne vorher mit dem VDSF festzulegen, was dringend geändert werden muss. Wie kann man sich so übers Ohr hauen lassen? Jetzt darf man beim VDSF betteln, dass die bitte mit den Finanzbehörden sprechen. Und wenn sie nicht wollen???? Was dann???
Und dann kommt noch einer und meint, dass er versucht was zu ändern.
Schämt euch erstmal.

Jens Skowronek


----------



## Knispel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kaic schrieb:


> Aber gerade beim sehr sensiblen Thema der Hegefischen finde ich persönlich zu viel Öffentlichkeit eher kontraproduktiv und gefährlich.


 
Wenn ich den Begriff Hegefischen lese, schüttel ich immer mit dem Kopf. Wenn man alljährlich ein oder mehrere "Hegefischen" an ein und dem selben Gewässer durchführen muss,sollte man sich andere "Hegemaßnahmen" einfallen lassen. Auch schon gesehen : Fische werden in Gewässer A gefangen und nach B gesetzt und ein Jahr später umgekehrt. Nenne das Ding doch mit dem Namen. 
Das ist wie : Ich hatte kein Sex mit der Dame sondern nur Oralverkehr .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Stipper007 schrieb:


> Der VDSF tut alles was geht gegen Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen und der DAV tritt dem VDSF auch noch bei.


Nur zur Klarstellung:

Ob der DAV dem  VDSF nun beigetreten wäre oder nicht, ändert nichts an den Fakten zur Gemeinnützigkeit!

Diese bisherigen DAV-Angeln hätten IMMER Probleme bei Meldung an die zuständigen Finanzämter (Körperschaftssteuerstelle) bekommen.

Das Problem ist, dass da auch im DAV nur gemauschelt wurde und das nicht ordentlich und rechtssicher abgeklärt wurde mit BMF, FA und den Tierschutzreferenten - die dafür seit dem Schreiben und eintreten des VDSF für diese Richtlinien nun mal zuständig sind...

Und das größte Problem:
Dass vor der (Kon)Fusion dazu eben rein überhaupt nichts ausgemacht, geschweige denn festgeschrieben wurde, um das wieder rechtssicher hinzukriegen....

Das Motto war doch:
Hauptsache fusionieren!
Was interessieren uns schon Angler und Angeln, wenn wir erst ein gemeinsamer Naturschutzverband sind?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hege-/Wett-/Sonstige Fischen werden in der Öffentlichkeit ausgetragen. Also warum soll man nicht darüber diskutieren.

Der DAV ist dem VDSF beigetreten. Und nun hat man halt Schwierigkeiten mit den Geistern die man einst rief. 

Wer vor einer "Fusion" alles leugnet muss halt hinterher die Suppe auslöffeln.


----------



## kaic (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ihr müsst es ja wissen. würdet ihr eure Energie nicht aufs Hetzen vergeuden sondern sachlich diskutieren würde sich keiner beschweren aber so? Nein Danke! ich bin dann mal raus hier

Und Jens: warum soll ich mich schämen? weil ich bei einer Referententagung für unseren Sport eintrete? Weil ich versuche Dinge zu änderen?

Schämen sollten sich die Hetzer hier

Wie gesagt. Ich habe nichts gegen korrekte Berichterstattung aber aus jedem Post hier ist der pure Populismus herauszulesen. Warum auch immer. Das sei dahingestellt. Aber änderen werden wir nur etwas wenn wir gemeinsam anfassen. Nur durch stänkern wird das nichts. Da zerreissen wir uns nur gegenseitig.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kaic schrieb:


> Ihr müsst es ja wissen. würdet ihr eure Energie nicht aufs Hetzen vergeuden sondern sachlich diskutieren würde sich keiner beschweren aber so? Nein Danke! ich bin dann mal raus hier
> 
> Und Jens: warum soll ich mich schämen? weil ich bei einer Referententagung für unseren Sport eintrete? Weil ich versuche Dinge zu änderen?
> 
> ...



Korrekte Berichterstattung?
Wie sieht diese aus? 

Derzeit lese ich hier keine Lügengeschichten von Thomas.
Somit ist die Berichterstattung korrekt. Oder?


----------



## Stipper007 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hetzen? Hier kannst Du wenigstens mal die Fakten nachlesen. Gemeinsam anfassen? Habt ihr euch beim Referententreffen schön an die Hände genommen? Und dann? Was ist dabei rausgekommen? Das wir alle zusammenhalten müssen und alles intern behandelt werden sollte? Merkst Du nicht, wie alles den Bach runtergeht? Jetzt bist Du ja leider raus und trittst gemeinsam mit den anderen für unseren Sport ein. Schade, dass Du nicht mit Fakten aufwarten kannst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kaic schrieb:


> Ihr müsst es ja wissen. würdet ihr eure Energie nicht aufs Hetzen vergeuden sondern sachlich diskutieren würde sich keiner beschweren aber so? Nein Danke! ich bin dann mal raus hier
> 
> Und Jens: warum soll ich mich schämen? weil ich bei einer Referententagung für unseren Sport eintrete? Weil ich versuche Dinge zu änderen?
> 
> ...


 
Habe selten solchen Schmarren gelesen.

Man muss mit Thomas nicht immer einer Meinung sein, aber das Board ist einer der wenigen Orte, wo Missstände beim Namen genannt werden.

Beispiel:
Die offizielle Haltung des DAFV zu PETA ist, dieser Organisation keine Bedeutung beizumessen und ihr Tun nicht zu kommentieren bzw. gar dagegen vorzugehen.
Andererseits haben Vereine hier in der Gegend gerade festgelegt, keine Gastangler mehr bei Vereinsveranstaltungen zuzulassen, da man befürchtet, dass da "PETA-Agenten" darunter sind, und heimlich Material für Anzeigen gesammelt wird. 

Offensichtlich herrscht an der Basis eine gewisse Panik und PETA ist doch nicht so ganz zu vernachlässigen. Stört aber den Bundesverband nicht. Die diskutieren derweil weiter über Casting.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Im Prinzip isses einfach:
Da der BV keine Rechtssicherheit schafft, muss sich jeder Veranstalter eines Angelns, egal ob Verein oder Verband, vorher vergewissern, dass kein Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit droht, falls ein Angeln doch als Wettangeln angesehen wird, statt als Hege/Gemeinschafts/Traditionsangeln etc.

Bei einem Hegefischen also die Zustimmung der zuständigen Behörde (in den meisten Bundesländern wohl untere Naturschutzbehörde, Landratsamt), dass diese Hege mit so einem Angeln durchgeführt werden muss (statt Netze, Elektrofischen etc.).

Dann mit dem Bescheid (wenn positiv) und der genauen Ausschreibung des Angelns zum Tierschutzreferenten des Bundeslandes, um sich das bestätigen zu lassen - und nachher muss dann natürlich genauso stattfinden wie in der Ausschreibung (im Normalfall also  abknüppeln laut Richtlinie).

Damit dann zum zuständigen FA und dem da zuständigen Beamten/Mitarbeiter/Rechtspfleger für Körperschaftssteuer, um das dem anzuzeigen und bestätigen zu lassen, dass so keine Gefahr besteht, die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen zu bekommen.

Das Gleiche gilt dann für Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Pokal/Tombolaangeln etc., nur dass man da wohl darauf verzichten kann, die Notwendigkeit der Hege bestätigen zu lassen, weil es da ja nicht um Hege geht dann (da ist dann aber eh hältern und Gesamtfangerfassung etc. nicht möglich,  das muss dann 100% analog den VDSF-Richtlinien laufen).

Nur so können einigermaßen rechtssicher (schützt immer noch nicht vor Anzeigen, das muss auch klar sein. Vor allem nicht, wenn die zuständigen Beamten/Behörden solche Genehmigungen auf Grund "Verbundenheit" und ohne sachlichen Hintergrund erteilen) solche Angeln durchgeführt werden.

Was den Bundesverband dennoch nicht davon entbindet, sich über die Teilnahme an internationalen Angeln wie z. B. der CIPS (klare Wettangeln!) und die mittelbare Förderung solcher klassischen Wettangeln oder dazu notwendiger weiterführender Angeln wie Sichtungen etc. klar zu werden und das zu regeln.

Sonst droht dem BV unabhängig von dem was in den LV oder Veranstaltungen in Vereinen passiert, der Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit nach Meinung von Leuten, die sich damit befassten und auskennen (FA, Juristen etc.).

Wir haben doch nicht umsonst seit der erstem Berichterstattung über die Fusion immer wieder angemerkt, dass diese Dinge VOR der Fusion zu besprechen und zu lösen sind.

Hat nur keinen der (Kon)Fusionäre interessiert - leider...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar
> 
> * Fischereireferententagung:
> Immer weniger klare Richtung...........​*.............
> ...


Nach Gesprächen heute kam raus, dass der Präsi des DMV, Dettmar, wohl seine Kandidatur zurückgezogen hat als Referent Salzwasserangeln.

Potschka hat wohl weiter Interesse..

Als neueste "Wasserstandsmeldung"..


----------



## Knispel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finde schon sehr erstaunlich, was man hier so alles erfährt. Da kann der DAFV noch so geheimnisvoll und verschlossen sein. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, wie manche Menschen im Geiste versuchen, wie man das AB abschalten könnte ....


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach Gesprächen heute kam raus, dass der Präsi des DMV, Dettmar, wohl seine Kandidatur zurückgezogen hat als Referent Salzwasserangeln.
> 
> Potschka hat wohl weiter Interesse..
> 
> Als neueste "Wasserstandsmeldung"..



Wer ist "Potschka" 
hat er auch einen Vornamen, bzw. woher kommt er.

Danke um die Ergänzung für die "Nicht-Insider"


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wer ist "Potschka"
> hat er auch einen Vornamen, bzw. woher kommt er.
> 
> Danke um die Ergänzung für die einen "Nicht-Insider"



Guckst du hier:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=35

_"Für das Referat Meeresfischen/Angeln wurde vom Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt Angelfreund Uwe Potschka zur Kooptation für die Zukunft vorgeschlagen. "_


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wirst du da nicht informiert als Öffentlichkeitsreferent von Deinem Bezirk von deinem LV?
Ich dachte "man kennt sich" so untereinander....
Ok., an mir scheiterts natürlich nicht, hier gerne:
Uwe Potschka.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wirst du da nicht informiert als Öffentlichkeitsreferent von Deinem Bezirk von deinem LV?
> Ich dachte "man kennt sich" so untereinander....
> Ok., an mir scheiterts natürlich nicht, hier gerne:
> Uwe Potschka.



Genau das brauchte ich als Information.

Danke #6

Ich möchte doch nicht, dass irgendjemand an eurer Seriosität zweifelt :q

PS: Wieso Information? Mich interessiert doch nur meine Kohle..


----------



## Williputz (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Genau das brauchte ich als Information.
> 
> Danke #6
> 
> ...


----------



## snofla (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*





können die das nicht einfach übernehmen


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da Thomas auch gerne in ein anderes Forum schielt .... seit gestern bin auch der Meinung dass die Referentensitzung ein richtiger Ansatz mit falschem Ziel war...


Zum Theme nationale Veranstallungen (Hegefischen usw.) scheint man sich eher weiterhin in der graunzone aufhalten zu wollen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Naja, die Referenten haben ja besprochen, dass man neue Richtlinien dem Präsidium vorlegt - und schreiben in dem Entwurf z. B. dann  nur von Fischereiverordnungen, und nicht von den Fischereigesetzen (was aber auch eh nix mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hätte, davon ab).

Nun ja, bez. Kompetenz etc. scheint man es im VDSF/DAFV auf Referentenebene wie das Präsidium auch zu halten...

Siehe z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4050007#post4050007

Dass zudem diese Richtlinien dann zuerst vom Bundesverband - wie die alten auch - mit  dem Bundesfinanzministerium und den Tierschutzreferenten der Ländern abgesprochen und diese von denen abgesegnet werden müssen *und solange schlicht bez. Gemeinnützigkeit die alten vom VDSF für die Finanzämter weiter gelten werden, *haben die wohl auch eher noch nicht realisiert.

Es wird sich also zuerst mal rein gar nichts ändern!

Und jedes nicht nach diesen alten Richtlinien des VDSF stattfindende Angeln, dass ein Finanzamt dann als Wettangeln sehen könnte (inkl. Teilnahme an internationalen Angeln, und auch unabhängig von Genehmigungen anderer Behörden (weil nur Sache der Finanzbehörden)), wird weiterhin wie bisher die Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit beinhalten.

Warten wir mal in Ruhe die Präsidiumssitzung am Samstag und den satzungswidrig einberufenen Verbandsausschuss am 08. 02. ab, ob und was da diesbezüglich beschlossen werden wird.

Danach werde ich dann bei Frau Dr. nachfragen, sollte sie wieder mal nicht antworten (ich werde ne Frist setzen) werde ich mir die Infos dann von den Behörden holen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Egal ob in den Diskussionen bei uns oder anderswo, es ist teilweise erschreckend, wie wenig die Leute begreifen, was eigentlich droht. 

Denn scheinbar scheint kaum einer zu begreifen, dass die Unterscheidung Gemeinschafts/Wettfischen in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit nicht von Fischerei- oder Naturschutzbehörden oder auf Grund Fischereigesetzen in den Ländern vorgenommen wird.

*Sondern alleine von den Finanzbehörden nach einer bundesweiten Regelung/Anweisung des BMF.*

Die FA in den Ländern (in ALLEN!) haben eine klare Anweisung vom Bund, basierend auf den Abmachungen des VDSF mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder. 

Damals getroffen und vom VDSF vorangetrieben, um dem DAV eine reinzuwürgen.

Nur als Beispiel:
Schon alleine wenn das Startgeld einer Veranstaltung deutlich über dem Tageskartenpreis liegt (so um 20% Aufschlag für die Orga sind wohl grade noch ok (wenn also die Tageskarte nen 10er kostet, darf das Startgeld 12 Euro betragen)), ist das für die Finanzbehörden ein Beweis, zumindest ein Hinweis auf verbotenes Wettfischen. 
Ebenso nur Angeln ohne Platzabgrenzung/auslosung, Fische sofort zu töten, keine Setzkescher, keine weiterführende Veranstaltung ( auch keine "Weiterbildung, Training, Sichtung, Quali" etc.), keine geschlossenen Mannschaften, und, und, und...

Und Teilnahme an internationalen Meisterschaften nach CIPS-Regularien sind nun mal eindeutige Wettangeln, da geht die Teilnahme von Verbandsmannschaften schon gar nicht..

Das holt nun die in genau diesen VDSF/DAFV übergetretenen Ex-DAVler ein (gerade die Ex-DAV-LV aus dem Westen, die ja wegen der Angelveranstaltungen in den DAV eintraten damals)!

Weil sie das vor der (Kon)Fusion nicht geregelt und abgesprochen haben, wie sie diesen Punkt in einem gemeinsamen Verband regeln wollen  (weils dann nie zu einer Fusion gekommen wäre, das hätten die ihren Anglern nicht vermitteln können, dass einfach weiter VDSF-Regularien  mit VDSF-Mehrheiten im "fusionierten" Verband gelten). 

Also wurde vor der (Kon)Fusion schlicht entweder wider besseren Wissens gelogen oder die haben das tatsächlich nicht kapiert ("es ändert sich nix", so wurden wohl vom damaligen Bundesverband auch die Ex-DAV-LV "falsch informiert"..), um übertreten zu können - warum auch immer das von denen da oben gewollt war und die aus den LV das abgenickt haben.

Nun müssen sie damit eben leben - und ihre organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles ja geschehen ließen, auch (nicht, dass vorher nicht von vielen Seiten (nicht nur von uns) gewarnt wurde....)

Und ein weiterführen von Veranstaltungen wie bisher im DAV (national wie international) wird nun doppelt hart sein, da man nun in einem Verband ist, der genau diese alten Richtlinien ja beschlossen und gegen den DAV durchgesetzt hatte-  da kann sich nun nicht mal mehr einer mehr mit "Nichtwissen" oder "Tradition" rausreden. Und ohne Gemeinnützigkeit werden sich viele Vereine (wozu ja auch Verbände gehören) nicht halten können...

*Die wirklich einzige Lösung:*
Der VDSF/DAFV *MUSS *mit den gleichen Behörden und Institutionen, mit denen er das damals verbrochen hat gegen Angler (BMF und Tierschutzreferenten der Länder), *eine neue, praxisnähere, den heutigen Erfordernissen besser genügende Richtlinie absegnen lassen*, um wieder vergleichendes Angeln veranstalten und international an Meisterschaften teilnehmen zu können  - *bis dahin gelten schlicht die alten Richtlinien weiter*, nach denen das nicht möglich ist, ohne sich der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit auszusetzen..

*Schuld daran:*
Der VDSF, der das damals vorangetrieben hatte..

Der DAV, der trotzdem und wider besseren Wissens ohne Festschreiben entsprechender Punkte in den VDSF übergetreten ist..

Der VDSF/DAFV, der fast ein Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion immer noch nicht die Brisanz des Themas begreifen kann/will - und bis heute nix gemacht hat, um das zu klären..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

PS:
Könnt ihr gerne so weiterverbreiten, dass endlich mal ein paar Leute mehr aufwachen..


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

In anderen Foren wird schon darum gebittet Steffen in Ruhe zu lassen ... er würde das schon machen. Da bekomm ich schon wieder nen Hals.


Mich als normalen Angler interessieren nationale/ internationale Fischen eig weniger. Aber was ist mit traditionellen Vereinsangeln (Königsfischen usw.? Rechtssicherem Angeln muss geklärt werden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es gibt da doch die klaren Richtlinien:
Halt Dich an die vom VDSF mit BMF und Tierschutzreferenten ausgemachten Richtlinien, die als Anweisung an die FA gegangen sind (Fische gleich töten, kein hältern, keine Platzmarkierung, nicht weiterführend, keine geschlossenen Mannschaften, kein übermäßiges anfüttern, keine Preise an Hand Fangergebnis, keine Plätze/Tabellen, kein überhöhtes Startgeld, etc., etc. ), dann ist es in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit und FA in Ordnung.

Weichst Du davon ab (egal wie begründet und gemauschelt), ist die Gemeinnützigkeit in Gefahr..

Wenn nicht, dann nicht...

Ganz einfach...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Aber wieso denn? 
Ging doch jahrelang im alten DAV gut?
Gab nie Probleme.



Da haben einige den Schuss nicht gehört ..Knispel.


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> In anderen Foren wird schon darum gebittet Steffen in Ruhe zu lassen ... er würde das schon machen. Da bekomm ich schon wieder nen Hals.
> 
> 
> Mich als normalen Angler interessieren nationale/ internationale Fischen eig weniger. Aber was ist mit traditionellen Vereinsangeln (Königsfischen usw.? Rechtssicherem Angeln muss geklärt werden....


 


Da wird ja auch gesagt, hier sind die Schuldigen wenn das Wettangeln ( sorry Hegefischen ) - wie es heutein D betrieben wird - total verboten wird, weil hier die Warheit geschrieben wird wie es ist und die betreffenden Behörden darauf hingewiesen würden .... 

__________________


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wenn die Wahrheit schuld sein soll, muss es wohl so sein....

Und ich habe noch keine Behörde diesbezüglich gefragt, ich warte ja erst noch auf Antwort von Frau Dr., um zu sehen, ob das überhaupt nötig wird...

Schuld sind die Verbände - siehe oben - sowohl beide Altverbände wie auch der "neue", die an einer vernünftigen Lösung nie Interesse hatten.

Die einen mauschelten sich durch, die anderen wollen alles verboten haben - nun sind sie halt zusammen und müssen schauen, wie sie aus der selbst gestellten Falle rauskommen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> In anderen Foren wird schon darum gebittet Steffen in Ruhe zu lassen ... er würde das schon machen. Da bekomm ich schon wieder nen Hals.
> 
> 
> Mich als normalen Angler interessieren nationale/ internationale Fischen eig weniger. Aber was ist mit traditionellen Vereinsangeln (Königsfischen usw.? Rechtssicherem Angeln muss geklärt werden....




Auch betroffen..

wenn Plätze ausgeloost werden
Preise vergeben
Fang bewertet wird 
usw.

Den meisten Vereinen interessiert dies aber nicht.
Oftmals werden keine Plätze professionelle abgesteckt, Preisverleihung hinter geschlossenen Türen abgehalten ...

Der Kläger ist in der Beweispflicht.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Knispel


du schreibst ja wie ich drüben auch fleissig mit  Aber auf meine Fragen wurde von Seitens Steffen und seinen Beführwortern kein Wort verloren....


Auf die Frage warum ich als Anglerverband auch gleich ein Naturschutzverband sein muss, konnte mir keiner (oder wollte) ne Antwort geben. Dann noch die Sache mit der Gemeinützigkeit und Steuervorteilen..... egal welche Vereine ich mir angucke, ob es die Reiter, die Taubenzüchter, die Aquarianer, die Terarianer, die Hundesportler usw sind.... nicht wenige davon richten Wettkämpfe mit Startgeldern aus, gewinnen Sachpreise / Gelder und benutzen sogar das Tier das Sportgerät (Reiten und die ausprägungen im Turnierreiten/ Dressurreiten / Springreiten) .... da klappst doch auch oder?


@ Sharpo


Richtig - aber mir kommt vor, als habe im anderen Forum eine Handvoll Angler bammel, dass sie nicht an den ach so teuren Cups teilnehmen dürfen etc. Aber dass wir mehr angler haben, die im "ich nenne es " privatem Umfeld und auch in jedem noch so kleinen Furzverein rechtssicherheit haben wollen - darauf geht keiner ein.


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das ganze erinnert mich ein wenig an Herrn Mehdorn. Der gute Mann hat seinem Unternehmen letztlich selber eine Anzeige zukommen lassen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> nicht wenige davon richten Wettkämpfe mit Startgeldern aus, gewinnen Sachpreise / Gelder und benutzen sogar das Tier das Sportgerät (Reiten und die ausprägungen im Turnierreiten/ Dressurreiten / Springreiten) .... da klappst doch auch oder?




Die hatten aber vielleicht keinen VDSF, der mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder klare Richtlinien ausmachte um damals dem DAV zu schaden - und die von den FA-Beamten bis zu einer Änderung zu beachten und umzusetzen sind.

Und keinen DAV, der dann ohne VORHERIGES Festschreiben entsprechender Richtlinien in den VDSF eingetreten ist..


PS:
Das Problem ist ja immer erst dann, wenn es für ein Angeln eine Ausschreibung geben muss, wo man sowas dann nachweisen kann - "private" Angeln, da wird jeder Beweis schwierig ...

Alle Vereins/Verbandsangeln, die über Vereine/Verbände offiziell ausgeschrieben werden, von Angeltreffs über DAFV-Meeresangeltage etc., die müssen natürlich diese Vorgaben strengstens beachten.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Beweise beim "privaten" Gemeinschaftsangeln.

Aus dem Grund wird darüber nichts mehr oder sehr selten in den Medien veröffentlicht.
Presse im Haus= Schweigepflicht bei Jahresabschlussehrungen/ feiern.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich hab mitbekommen, dass bei den "nennen wir es privaten" vereinsinternen Angeln mit Siegerehrung am Jahresende bereits schon jetzt Zuschauer etc. ausgeschlossen werden, da man fürchtet, es könnten sich "Anschwärzer jeglicher Gruppen" darunter befinden.... So weit ist es schon gekommen!


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich frage mich, warum die Hersteller in D ; speziell jene, die auf Wett - und Friedfisch ausgerichtet sind , noch keine Stellung bezogen haben .


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab mitbekommen, dass bei den "nennen wir es privaten" vereinsinternen Angeln mit Siegerehrung am Jahresende bereits schon jetzt Zuschauer etc. ausgeschlossen werden, da man fürchtet, es könnten sich "Anschwärzer jeglicher Gruppen" darunter befinden.... So weit ist es schon gekommen!



Du siehst, wenn man selber mal etwas genauer hinschaut erübrigt sich so manche Frage.  

Man mus sich schon nen Kopf machen wenn man mit 10- 20 Kollegen ans Wasser zieht.

Unangemeldetes Gemeinschaftsangeln?

War da nicht mal was?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab mitbekommen, dass bei den "nennen wir es privaten" vereinsinternen Angeln mit Siegerehrung am Jahresende bereits schon jetzt Zuschauer etc. ausgeschlossen werden, da man fürchtet, es könnten sich "Anschwärzer jeglicher Gruppen" darunter befinden.... So weit ist es schon gekommen!


 
Informiere dich mal, wie viele Anzeigen es seitens PETA für Teilnehmer vopn Königsfischen gab. Das Verhalten der Vereine ist völlig nachvollziehbar und niemand kann etwas gegen das Treiben der Tierschützer ausrichten.

Bei uns in Mittelfranken wurde gleich der Verband angezeigt:
http://www.peta.de/web/wettfischen_in.7744.html

Jetzt tobt hinter den Kulissen der juristische Krieg, weil beispielsweise die Teilnehmerliste rausgegeben werden soll.

Hier ein Beispiel für einen hilflosen Versuch, sich aus dem Schussfeld zu begeben:
http://www.anglerklub-noris.de/docs/infothek/AKN_2013_Infothek_2_Web.pdf

Zitat Seite 6:
_"Unter den Eindrücken einer Hexenjagd von diversen Tierschutzorganisationen, hat die Verwaltung ... beschlossen, dass das bisherige Hans-Roth-Königsfischen ab 2014 in Hans-Roth-Hege-Königsfischen umbenannt wird."_

Ob diese Umbenennung hilft? #c


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ich erinnere mich... ab x Leuten etc. kann es als unangemeldetes Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden....


Das ist so lächerlich! Das wäre so, als würde man im Odenwald die Strecke wegen illegalen Rennen sperren und sanktionen aussprechen, weil da 5 Motorräder auf 10km Strecke zusammen kommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Informiere dich mal, wie viele Anzeigen es seitens PETA für Teilnehmer vopn Königsfischen gab. Das Verhalten der Vereine ist völlig nachvollziehbar und niemand kann etwas gegen das Treiben der Tierschützer ausrichten.


Da geht's aber "nur" um Strafanzeigen wegen Tierschutz..

Das ist wirklich nicht das (große) Problem....

Das bedroht noch nicht direkt die Gemeinnützigkeit...

Das versuche ich doch die ganze Zeit klarzumachen..........


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gibt es aktuelle Beispiele wo die PETA mit Ihren Anzeigen Erfolg hatte?

Anzeigen ist das eine, eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung das andere. 

Eine Anzeige ist keine Verurteilung, Anzeigen kann ich fast jeden wegen fast allen. Was am Ende Gerichte entscheiden, dass ist wichtig!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gemeinnützigkeit ist eine bundesweit geltende Anweisung des BMF an die FA und hat rein gar nix mit Landesfischereigesetzen oder Strafanzeigen zu tun.
Wie oft denn noch...........
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da geht's aber "nur" um Strafanzeigen wegen Tierschutz..
> 
> Das ist wirklich nicht das (große) Problem....
> 
> ...




Wäre der Bundesverband etwas kompetenter, hätte er auf Grund der Vielzahl schief gegangener Strafanzeigen der PETA schon lange mal geprüft, wie viele Anzeigen die noch machen müssen und die schiefgehen müssen, bevor man eine Gegenanzeige wegen falscher Anschuldigung oder ähnlichem macht...

Aber Frau Dr. meint ja (siehe Schreiben hier bei uns), es wäre besser, das alles totzuschweigen............


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die PETA zeigt eh alles an was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.

@Fischdieb

Einzelne Merkmale sind nicht das Problem. 
Problematisch wird es wenn mehrere Merkmale zutreffen.

Wofür eine Preisverleihung beim hegefischen?
Warum internationales Starterfeld beim Hegefischen?

Warum wird am Silokanal "10x" im Jahr ein Hegefischen im Jahr durchgeführt?

Die Fananzämter sind eh überlastet und werden dem wahrscheinlich nicht nachgehen solange es keine Probleme mit dem Tierschutzgesetz gibt.

Deswegen ist es aber nicht legal.
Legal im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Stimmt so nicht ganz, Sharpo,.

Es gibt  3 Merkmale, die den FA *nach den nach wie vor geltenden Richtlinien/Anweisungen *laut BMF und VDSF/DAFV mit Tierschutzreferenten der Länder auch als Einzelmerkmal reichen, um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen (nochmal: reine Finanzgeschichte, hat nix mit Fischereigesetzen, Strafanzeige, Naturschutz etc. zu tun):

> Weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Quali, Sichtung, Training etc., braucht ja keiner, wenns nicht weitergeht)

> Auftreten und bewerten geschlossener Mannschaften

> Wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung (z. B. Tombolafischen, Preisangeln, unangemessen hohe Auszeichnungen oder Startgelder etc.)

Die weiteren aufgezählten Punkte können entweder dazu dienen, das als weiterer Einzelpunkt klarer zu machen, oder, wenn mehrere solcher Punkte vorliegen (kein töten der Fische, Platzauslosung/Markierung, übermäßiges Füttern, Setzkeschergebrauch etc.) auch für ein im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit verbotenes Wettangeln sprechen.

Auch nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die wirklich einzige Lösung:*
> Der VDSF/DAFV *MUSS *mit den gleichen Behörden und Institutionen, mit denen er das damals verbrochen hat gegen Angler (BMF und Tierschutzreferenten der Länder), *eine neue, praxisnähere, den heutigen Erfordernissen besser genügende Richtlinie absegnen lassen*, um wieder vergleichendes Angeln veranstalten und international an Meisterschaften teilnehmen zu können  - *bis dahin gelten schlicht die alten Richtlinien weiter*, nach denen das nicht möglich ist, ohne sich der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit auszusetzen..
> 
> *Schuld daran:*
> ...



Nochmal, vielleicht dann besser/einfacher verständlich:
Es kann und darf jeder in den Bundesländern, wo das auf Grund Fischereigesetz möglich ist, Fischen duchführen, die auch weiterführend sind, mit geschlossenen Mannschaften oder als Tombolafischen - und kann dann deswegen NICHT rechtlich belangt werden.

Nur gibt es *bundesweit gültige Anweisungen des BMF*, nach denen der Veranstalter oder Förderer (auch mittelbar) solcher Fischen (trotz Rechtmäßigkeit nach Fischereigesetz) aber eben NICHT gemeinnützig sein können.

Und da MUSS der BV ran, um diese Richtlinien/Anweisung in Kooperation mit BMF und Tierschutzreferenten zu ändern, sonst gilt das so einfach weiterhin!

Wer dazu den Glauben hat, dass der VDSF/DAFV mit seinem kompetenten Präsidium und den Referenten da zielführend im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns  tätig wird, kann ja jubeln und frohlocken - alleine, mir fehlt der Glaube...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gemeinnützigkeit ist eine bundesweit geltende Anweisung des BMF an die FA und hat rein gar nix mit Landesfischereigesetzen oder Strafanzeigen zu tun.
> Wie oft denn noch...........


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier wirklich keinen Zusammenhang gibt.

Aus meiner Sicht ist die Gemeinnützigkeit doch u.a. dann in Gefahr, wenn der Verband aktiv Sachverhalte unterstützt, die nach deutschen Recht der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechen oder gar strafbar sind.

Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz, Sharpo,.
> 
> Es gibt  3 Merkmale, die den FA *nach den nach wie vor geltenden Richtlinien/Anweisungen *laut BMF und VDSF/DAFV mit Tierschutzreferenten der Länder auch als Einzelmerkmal reichen, um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen (nochmal: reine Finanzgeschichte, hat nix mit Fischereigesetzen, Strafanzeige, Naturschutz etc. zu tun):
> 
> ...



Schon klar, mir jedenfalls.
Viele "Hegefischen" werden ja auch von Privatpersonen oder auch Firmen veranstaltet.
Diese sind nicht Gemeinnützig.

Man schaue sich mal die Veranstalter an:
http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/termine/

Selten ein AV


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier wirklich keinen Zusammenhang gibt.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Gemeinnützigkeit doch u.a. dann in Gefahr, wenn der Verband aktiv Sachverhalte unterstützt, die nach deutschen Recht der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechen oder gar strafbar sind.
> 
> Oder liege ich da falsch?



Auch das stimmt, auch dann ist die Gemeinützigkeit in Gefahr, ist aber wieder was anderes.

Da geht's um Gesetze - hier geht's aber um eine von VDSF, BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder darüber hinaus beschlossene, gültige Richtlinie/Anweisung an die FA.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man schaue sich mal die Veranstalter an:
> http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/termine/
> 
> Selten ein AV


Nicht nur Veranstalter, auch Förderer (z. B. Vereine/Verbände, die da Angler/Mannschaften hinschicken), sind immer in Gefahr, da die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren..


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schon klar, mir jedenfalls.
> Viele "Hegefischen" werden ja auch von Privatpersonen oder auch Firmen veranstaltet.
> Diese sind nicht Gemeinnützig.
> 
> ...


 
Da stehen aber auch Gewässer - und wer besitzt dort die Fischereirechte ? Wenn für jedem "Hegefischen" ein fischereibiologisches Gutachten über die Zweckmäßigkeit vorliegen müsste, gäbe es die schon lange nicht mehr - jede Wette ....


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da stehen aber auch Gewässer - und wer besitzt dort die Fischereirechte ? Wenn für jedem "Hegefischen" ein fischereibiologisches Gutachten über die Zweckmäßigkeit vorliegen müsste, gäbe es die schon lange nicht mehr - jede Wette ....



Ich werde nicht dagegen setzen.  

Man hat aber schön an der Ausschreibung gefeilt.
Erinnerungsgaben, kormorangeschädigtes Gewässer...      

War glaube ich letztes Jahr noch anders.


----------



## Stipper007 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Bin mir zwar nicht 100prozentig sicher, aber ich vermute, dass hinter jedem Firmen-Cup ein gemeinnütziger Verein steht, der das Hegefischen beantragt und genehmigt bekommen hat. Ob nun MS Range Serie, Zammataro Cups, Shimano Cup, usw. 
Doch wenn diese Vereine nun dafür sensibilisiert werden, dass mit der Unterstützung solcher Cups die Gemeinnützigkeit des Vereins in Gefahr gerät, dann wage ich nicht zu vermuten, wie viele von diesen Cups es in absehbarer Zeit noch gibt. Dir Firmen sind dabei fein raus... aber die Vereine????


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Also gibt es keine greifbaren Ergebnisse von PETA -Anzeigen?

Außer die Anzeige selbst....aber anzeigen kann ich ja letztendlich jeden wegen allem...oder?

Sorry, ist eine verbandsinterne Regel (wie die des VDSF) eigentlich einklagbares öffentliches Recht?

Gibt es seit 1995 eigentlich Vereine, denen wegen "Wettkampffischen" die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wurden ist? Und war nicht Guido Westerwelle sogar Schirmherrder des letzten europäischen Polizeianglertreffen 2013?
Dort wurde doch auch ausgelost und gehältert? Macht sich damit ein (ehemaliger) Außenminister strafbar?


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Fananzämter sind eh überlastet und werden dem wahrscheinlich nicht nachgehen solange es keine Probleme mit dem Tierschutzgesetz gibt.



Da irrst Du Dich aber mächtig gewaltig! 

Ich bin in mehreren Vereinen Mitglied und in einem schlug diese Bombe ein! Grund war, dass dem Finanzamt u.a. das Protokoll der JHV vorzulegen ist und da stand bei einem Verein eben was von  überreichten Pokalen drin! Dann ging es los! Die Gemeinnützigkeit wurde  infrage gestellt! 
Die Kassenwarte und Protokollführer etc passen üblicherweise höllisch auf solche (falschen) Formulierungen auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sorry, ist eine verbandsinterne Regel (wie die des VDSF) eigentlich einklagbares öffentliches Recht?


Begreifst Dus immer noch nicht?
Es ist kein VDSF-Regel, schon gar keine interne.

Es ist klare *Anweisung *des BMF an die FA, die von VDSF, BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder beschlossene, gültige Richtlinie *anzuwenden*.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Also gibt es keine greifbaren Ergebnisse von PETA -Anzeigen?
> 
> Außer die Anzeige selbst....aber anzeigen kann ich ja letztendlich jeden wegen allem...oder?



Es soll sogar eine von der PETA behauptete Anzeigenerstattung geben, die es nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand tatsächlich aber gar nicht gibt!

Im Übrigen wäre ein rechtskräftige Verurteilung des Vorstandes und Mitglieder eines Vereines sicherlich auch der Einstig der Behörden zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit! Die draufhin folgende Versteuerung lohnt sich dann für uns als Allgemeinheit!


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

aha...und wurde die Gemeinützigkeit deshalb aberkannt? 

Und wenn ja, kann man den Vereinsnamen erfahren?


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

das ist bei PETA normales Handeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der begreifts nicht:
Es geht nicht um Anzeigen/Strafanzeigen!!

Es geht um eine Anweisung das Bundesfinanzminiszteriums an alle Finanzämter, dass die nach diesen Richtlinien die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen haben, wenn ihnen das bekannt wird von einem Angeln, das nicht genau nach diesen Richtlinien ausgerichtet wurde.  

Da brauchts keine Anzeige, nur ein Schreibe an die jeweilige Körperschaftsstelle, dass die tätig werden müssen.

Das hat (zum Glück für die Vereine/Verbände) nur noch niemand gemacht.

Es geht nicht um Anzeigen oder Strafrecht!!!!!


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ja...nochmal, diese Anweisung ist von 1995....das sind bis heute 19 Jahre wurde nachweisbar einem Verein deshalb die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen?


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> aha...und wurde die Gemeinützigkeit deshalb aberkannt?
> 
> Und wenn ja, kann man den Vereinsnamen erfahren?



Man nahm die Anhörung wahr und konnte das Schicksal der Besteuerung mit einiger Mühe abwenden. Das hat aber fühlbaren Eindruck hinterlassen!

Namen nenne ich natürlich nicht!


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gut...anders gefragt...ist den schon mal die jeweilige Körperschaftsteuer tätig geworden und hat die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nein, wohl weil nie jemand ans jeweils zuständige Finanzamt ging deswegen (entsprechende Aussagen kann ich belegen, dass die entsprechend tätig werden, wenn sie davon erfahren und dann die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkennen müssen, liegt dem BV auch vor).

Ich kenn auch Leute, die fahren täglich mit hundert vorm Kindergarten vorbei und sind nie erwischt worden.

So what?
Deswegen dürfen sie das trotzdem nicht und werden bestraft, wenn sie erwischt werden.


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

aha...also gibt es in den letzten 19 jahren keinen einzigen nachweisbaren Fall wo diese Anweisung von 1995 umgesetzt wurde? 

Oder besser gesagt, es gab keine nachweisbnaren Anhaltspunkte, das "Wettkampfangeln" durchgeführt wurden?


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es wird eben unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit durchgezogen!


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Gut...anders gefragt...ist den schon mal die jeweilige Körperschaftsteuer tätig geworden und hat die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt?



ich kenne auch keinen fall.
es gibt wahrscheinlich auch keine, weil die vorstände in der regel so clever sind, diese sachen nicht in offizielle protokolle zu schreiben etc.
mal ganz plump ausgedrückt, es wird eben heimlich gemacht.

antonio


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ich kenne allerdings persönlich Fälle (nicht nur aus den lertzten 19 Jahren) da wurden Leute die mit 100 Sachen am Kindergarten vorbei fuhren zur Rechenschaft gezogen..gut...das waren nur 78 km/h..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und wenn das eh kein Problem ist, soll einfach der Bundesverband  das mit dem BMF offiziell abklären, dann ist Ruhe und jeder weiss Bescheid.

Ich würde als Verein jedenfalls jedes solche Angeln nicht nur bei Fischerei- und Naturschutzbehörden, sondern dringlichst auch beim Finanzamt genehmigen lassen, solange diese klare Anweisung weiter gilt - nachher zu sagen, die letzten Jahre hats auch keinen gestört, wird am Ende keinem helfen.

Da ist klar der BV in der Pflicht, der diese Scheixxe den Anglern ja auch eingebrockt hat.

Nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt  3 Merkmale, die den FA *nach den nach wie vor geltenden Richtlinien/Anweisungen *laut BMF und VDSF/DAFV mit Tierschutzreferenten der Länder auch als Einzelmerkmal reichen, um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen (nochmal: reine Finanzgeschichte, hat nix mit Fischereigesetzen, Strafanzeige, Naturschutz etc. zu tun):
> 
> > Weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Quali, Sichtung, Training etc., braucht ja keiner, wenns nicht weitergeht)
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

mhmmm... und warum will da Thomas jetzt an die Finanzbehörden schreiben??? ...für was wird da jetzt Klarheit benötigt?


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht dagegen setzen.
> 
> Man hat aber schön an der Ausschreibung gefeilt.
> Erinnerungsgaben, kormorangeschädigtes Gewässer...
> ...


 

Ich will ja hier net mehr aber das stimmt so nicht.

Ausschreibungen müssen diesen Satz mit Kormoran...nicht enthalten wenn die Behörden eine Genehmigung gegeben haben,ist alles in Butter.

Auch werden diese Sätze schon seit 1996 eingebaut,nur muss man sie als Veranstalter nicht unbedingt auf seiner Ausschreibung einbauen,kann man aber weil es sich schöner anhört und weil es Stipper gibt die nicht mehr gewillt sind an Schlachtekloppveranstaltungen teilzunehmen.Um das von vornerein zu klären schreibt man Sätze wie Gehältert wird....usw usw.

So weitermachen.


Ps: 2008 Hatten wir ne Angel WM in Potsdam mit besten grüßen aus der Politik (Merkel etc.).......... 

#h


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

und warum soll der was abklären, wenn es nachweisbar den letzten 19 Jahren damit keine Problem gab? Versteh ich nicht...wo ist da jetzt der Handlungsbedarf....die sollen doch mal lieber die Probleme klären die wichtig sind...und die alle interessieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> mhmmm... und warum will da Thomas jetzt an die Finanzbehörden schreiben??? ...für was wird da jetzt Klarheit benötigt?



Ich will nicht an die Finanzbehörden schreiben, nur wenn die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht endlich antwortet, welches ihrer offiziellen Schreiben nun gilt (das will ja auch Präsi Stockfelth wissen). Das an den LAV-SH - keine Teilnahme an EM/WM.
Das an uns:
Doch eilnahme an internationalen Veranstaltungen...

Oder welcher Beschluss nun gilt - der Mitgliederbeschluss (keine Teilnahme an WM/EM) oder der Präsidiumsbeschluss laut Referententagung, dass man  noch 2014 an den gebuchten Veranstaltungen teilnimmt.

Darauf haben erstens Angler ein Recht, das zu erfahren.

Zum zweiten ist für alle Vereine/Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer  notwendig zu wissen, in wie weit auch durch mittelbare Förderung (z. B. bezahlen von Beiträgen, entsenden von Mannschaften) deren Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet sein könnte, wenn an solchen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen wird, bzw. das durch den BV (wenn auch teilweise nur mittelbar) gefördert wird.

Und, wie mehrfach gesagt:
Wenns eh kein Problem ist, solls der BV einfach rechtssicher vom BMF bestätigen lassen.

Solange FA-Beamte, Juristen (auch z. B. Kiera), LV-Präsis und andere da nach wie vor eine Gefährdung für die Gemeinnützigkeit sehen, ist das doch das Mindeste, was man von einem Bundesverband verlangen können müsste...


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Also zusammengefasst gab es weder Anzeigen der PETA die zum Erfolg geführt haben (also muss ja alles Rechtens gewesen sein) und es gab auch keinen Handlungsbedarf der Finanzbehörden zur Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei irgendwelchen Vereinen wegen "Wettfischen" (also muss da ja auch alles Rechtens gewesen sein).......


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es war nicht beweisbar, das beinhaltet noch nicht den ausdrücklichen Beweis des Gegenteiles, nämlich das alles rechtens war!

Aus Deinen Feststellungen würde ich also keine Rechtssicherheit ableiten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Also zusammengefasst gab es weder Anzeigen der PETA die zum Erfolg geführt haben (also muss ja alles Rechtens gewesen sein) und es gab auch keinen Handlungsbedarf der Finanzbehörden zur Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei irgendwelchen Vereinen wegen "Wettfischen" (also muss da ja auch alles Rechtens gewesen sein).......



Ich gebs auf, ich hoffe nur, dass Du kein Amt in einem Verein hast, der deswegen nachher die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren könnte, weil das nicht rechtzeitig geregelt wurde..

@ Deep Down:
Gibs auf, Du bist nur Anwalt, der auch schon mit solchen Fällen zu tun hatte..

Du reichst solchen Leuten aus Verbänden und Vereinen, die meinen das weiter wie bisher mauscheln zu können, nie das Wasser............


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Man könnte ja mal ein Feldversuch starten und sämtliche Termine im Netz bezüglich Hegefischen den Finanzämtern zukommen lassen.
Und nen guten Anwalt beauftragen da ein bissl Druck zu machen.
Dann gehn wir damit an die Presse....

mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

na ja zu zweitens kann man auf die jahrelange geübte Praxis und die jahrelange gute Erfahrung im Umgang mit den Finanzbehörden verweisen...und zu erstens würde ich daraus schließen, dass es einen Beschluss des VDSF gibt, nicht an WM/EM teil zu nehmen, man aber sowohl im Präsidium/Verbandsausschuss und auch in der Jahreshauptversammlung sich geeinigt hat, daran teilzunehmen. Zumindest lese ich das aus der Rede von HK in Saarbrücken heraus.


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Also zusammengefasst gab es weder Anzeigen der PETA die zum Erfolg geführt haben (also muss ja alles Rechtens gewesen sein) und es gab auch keinen Handlungsbedarf der Finanzbehörden zur Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei irgendwelchen Vereinen wegen "Wettfischen" (also muss da ja auch alles Rechtens gewesen sein).......



ob es das gab, spielt doch keine geige.
und es muß auch deswegen nicht alles rechtens gewesen sein.
vieles wird eben nicht public gemacht.
und wenn es fälle gab wo es zu handlungen des finanzamtes kam, weiß man ja auch nicht warum diese dann eben nicht zur aberkennung der gemeinnützigkeit geführt haben.
möglichkeiten gibt es da viele.
fakt ist eben, daß die gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden kann, wenn das finanzamt im falle des falles die sache durchzieht.
polizisten drücken auch mal ein auge zu, darauf kann man sich aber nicht verlassen.

antonio


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sharpo, aber nur wenn sich dann alle Angler bei Dir persönlich für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz bedanken dürfen...


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

stimmt...Polizisten drücken auch mal 19 Jahre ein Auge zu...da wird es Zeit ihnen die Augen zu öffen...gut das es solche Angler wie Dich gibt...Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal ein Feldversuch starten und sämtliche Termine im Netz bezüglich Hegefischen den Finanzämtern zukommen lassen.
> Und nen guten Anwalt beauftragen da ein bissl Druck zu machen.
> Dann gehn wir damit an die Presse....
> 
> mal schauen was passiert.





Da brauchste keine Anwalt - Steuerdinge sind wie Offizialdelikte, die FA-Beamten müssen ermitteln, wenn sie davon erfahren (schriftlich) ..


Und dann Gemeinnützigkeit aberkennen, wenn die Regeln vom BMF nicht befolgt wurden ..

Dagegen kann man dann Widerspruch einlegen, klagen (Finanzgerichte, dauert locker 5 Jahre..) - nur wird ab da wohl keiner mehr so ein nicht den Richtlinien entsprechendes Angeln dann noch riskieren..

In meinen Augen sind diese Verbandler einfach prügeldumm, dass sie das nicht vor der Fusion vernünftig verabredet haben, um das schnellstmöglich sicher zu klären und die Richtlinien zusammen mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten zu ändern.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sharpo, aber nur wenn sich dann alle Angler bei Dir persönlich für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz bedanken dürfen...




Gibt es ein Problem? 

Ich dachte wäre alles sauber.

Dann brauch doch keiner Angst haben seine Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Oder was möchtest Du mir jetzt sagen?

Übrigens.... seit 30 Jahren betreibe ich C&R. 
Noch nie Probleme mit gehabt.
Zelten tu ich auch am Gewässer. Nie Probleme gehabt obwohl es verboten ist.
Darf nur keiner mal zu den Behörden gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> stimmt...Polizisten drücken auch mal 19 Jahre ein Auge zu...da wird es Zeit ihnen die Augen zu öffen...gut das es solche Angler wie Dich gibt...Danke


Finanzbeamte, dafür sind Polizisten eben NICHT zuständig, auch wenn Dus nicht begreifen willst.

Stimmt Sharpo, sag ich doch auch:
Wenns eh kein Problem ist, einfach rechtssicher vom BMF bestätige lassen - kann dann aj kein Problem sein..

Nachdem der Verband die Scheixxe den Anglern eingebrockt hat, ist das jetzt das Mindeste, was der tun könnte..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich mach euch nen Vorschlag, Fischdieb richtet in seinem Verein ein Fischen aus und Thomas schreibt ans zuständige FA. 

Dann werden wir ja sehen wer recht hatte.


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> stimmt...Polizisten drücken auch mal 19 Jahre ein Auge zu...da wird es Zeit ihnen die Augen zu öffen...gut das es solche Angler wie Dich gibt...Danke



du hast nicht verstanden.
um mal bei dem beispiel zu bleiben die drücken seit ihrer existenz mal ein auge zu.
und eben nochmal, die möglichkeit des verlustes der gemeinnützigkeit besteht, und wenn die fa knallhart nach vorschrift gehen, gibt es eben bald diese fälle.

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Ich mach euch nen Vorschlag, Fischdieb richtet in seinem Verein ein *nicht den Abstimmungen und Regelungen des VDSF zum Hegefischen entsprechendes Wett*fischen aus und Thomas schreibt ans zuständige FA.
> 
> Dann werden wir ja sehen wer recht hatte.



Ich habs mal korrigiert!


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn die fa knallhart nach vorschrift gehen, gibt es eben bald diese fälle.
> 
> antonio



Der Finanzbeamte hat da gar keinen Spielraum! 
Und er wird seinen Beamtenstatus deshalb auch nicht riskieren wollen!


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Im LV Westfalen u. Lippe werden die Vorstände IMMER/Häufig darauf aufmerksam gemacht keine Hegefischen mit Wertungen abzuhalten bzw. die Ergebnisse zu veröffentlichen.
Nicht weil es bei uns verboten wäre, sondern wegen dem Finanzamt.

Aber stimmt, keine Probleme, alles easy.

Ich glaube der LSFV Nds hatte diesbezüglich auch mal Stress weil da ein anderer Verband an********n musste.

Bremen hat lange Zeit auch eine Jugend WM oder DM oder so ähnlich durchgeführt. 
Wurde gestrichen.
Ich meine wegen Stress mit den Behörden.
Bin ich mir jetzt aber nicht sicher.


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Finanzbeamte hat da gar keinen Spielraum!
> Und er wird seinen Beamtenstatus deshalb auch nicht riskieren wollen!





da gibts vorher anhörungen, gespräche etc., wo viel geklärt werden kann.
da gibts schon spielräume.

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ei weiß!
Aber, es kommt darauf an, was man dann da (nachvollziehbares) vorträgt! Da wird eben bei entsprechend krudem Vortrag kein Auge zugedrückt (werden können)! In Anbetracht mancher leichtfertiger Äußerungen ist dies ja ernstlich zu besorgen!


----------



## kaic (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Genau aus diesem Grunde wird doch eine neue Richtlinie erarbeitet die Rahmenbedingungen für Hegeangeln im DAFV regelt.
Wenn diese besteht kann man diese sicher auch für eine Anfrage beim BMF bzw. den zuständigen Oberfinanzdirektionen nutzen. Nur ohne die Richtline die die veralterte anglerfeindliche Selbstbeschränkung aus VDSF Zeiten aufhebt wird es nicht gehen. Der Grundstein dazu ist jedenfalls gelegt. Und ja, es brauch seine Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das ist keine "alte Richtlinie des VDSF"!!!

*Das ist eine klare Handlungsanweisung des Bundesfinanzministeriums an die Finanzbeamten.*

Die auf den Richtlinien basiert, die der VDSF angestossen hatte, und mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder festgezurrt.

*Daher MUSS der BV auch (ich schreibs noch 1000mal, bis es auch der letzte kapiert) das wiederum den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder und dem BMF vorlegen und das absegnen lassen.*

Bis dahin gilt diese alte Handlungsanweisung des BMF nach diesen Richtlinien schlicht weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kaic schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde wird doch eine neue Richtlinie erarbeitet die Rahmenbedingungen für Hegeangeln im DAFV regelt.
> Wenn diese besteht kann man diese sicher auch für eine Anfrage beim BMF bzw. den zuständigen Oberfinanzdirektionen nutzen. Nur ohne die Richtline die die veralterte anglerfeindliche Selbstbeschränkung aus VDSF Zeiten aufhebt wird es nicht gehen. Der Grundstein dazu ist jedenfalls gelegt. Und ja, es brauch seine Zeit.




Das war keine Selbstbeschränkung.

Man hat sich mit dem BFM auf diese Art der Defintion geeinigt.
Das war nicht unbedingt freiwillig.

(hoffe ich mal, war ja nicht dabei)

Soweit ich weiss wollte man die Traditionsangeln in den Vereinen retten.
Die wären nämlich nach Behördenwunsch auch verboten gewesen.
Daraufhin hat mit sich auf diese Voraussetzungen für Wettfischen geeinigt.

I denke da kann aber unser "Dackel" mehr zu sagen.


----------



## kaic (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. m.e. ist man damals weit übers ziel hinaus geschossen.
Thomas du hast recht. Aber Basis war die Regelung die der VDSF für sich getroffen hat.
Es wird zeit auch hier an gültiges Recht anzupassen. Genau das ist das Ziel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das hat der VDSF angestossen, um dem DAV eine reinzuwürgen.

Ganz freiwillig - da wär doch keiner aus dem BMF selber drauf gekommen.

Weil damals immer mehr Vereine in den DAV wechselten, um wettangeln zu können, das war der schlichte Grund.

Angst vor Konkurrenz...

Und die DAVler sind nun freiwillig und freudestrahlend in diesen VDSF eingetreten OHNE vorheriges Festschreiben solch wichtiger Punkte und wundern sich nun, wenn ihnen die Scheixxe um die Ohren fliegt.......

Gerne nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die wirklich einzige Lösung:*
> Der VDSF/DAFV *MUSS *mit den gleichen Behörden und Institutionen, mit denen er das damals verbrochen hat gegen Angler (BMF und Tierschutzreferenten der Länder), *eine neue, praxisnähere, den heutigen Erfordernissen besser genügende Richtlinie absegnen lassen*, um wieder vergleichendes Angeln veranstalten und international an Meisterschaften teilnehmen zu können  - *bis dahin gelten schlicht die alten Richtlinien weiter*, nach denen das nicht möglich ist, ohne sich der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit auszusetzen..
> 
> *Schuld daran:*
> ...


----------



## kaic (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Beachten sollte man in diesem Zusammenhang auch das diese Veranstaltungen generell einer Genehmigung bedürfen. Liegt diese vor und hält man sich an die entsprechenden Regularien und Beschränkungen sehe ich kein Problem.
DAs wir in diesem Zusammenhang nicht von Wettfischen sprechen sondern Hegeveranstaltungen durchführen ist doch selbstverständlich.
Wer hofft den Zustand aus den 80ern wieder herzustellen als Wettfischen erlaubt waren und durchgeführt wurden ist leider auf dem Holzweg.
Das gibt unser deutsches Recht (leider) nicht mehr her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kaic schrieb:


> ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. m.e. ist man damals weit übers ziel hinaus geschossen.
> Thomas du hast recht. Aber Basis war die Regelung die der VDSF für sich getroffen hat.
> Es wird zeit auch hier an gültiges Recht anzupassen. Genau das ist das Ziel.



*NEIN!!!!!!!!​*
Die Regelung hat nicht der VDSF "für sich beschlossen"!!!!!

In Zusammenarbeit mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten wurden diese Regeln aufgestellt, um dem DAV eine reinzuwürgen.

*Das war und ist niemals eine "verbandsinterne Regelung" gewesen.*

Das sollte schon immer dazu dienen, Fischen nach DAV-Regularien unmöglich zu machen und steht ja auch so im Schreiben vom VDSF an das BMF drin (weil in "manchen Bundesländern" das nicht so streng wie in den damaligen VDSF-Ländern gehandhabt würde)..


----------



## kaic (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Also ich als Ex-Dav ler finde die Situation auch alles andere als gut. Aber alles Jammern hilft nicht. wir müssen versuchen das beste draus zu machen.
Jetzt noch zu sagen ich habs doch gleich gewusst hilft ja keinem.
Also gemeinsam anpacken für ein gemeinsames Ziel.
Auch die Unterstützung durch das AB wäre sicher zielführend.


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Na ja bei einer VDSF Richtlinie von 1989/1994 kann man schon von alt sprechen.
Und die Dinger vom BMF sind vom 25.09.1991 bzw. vom 19.09.1995...zeig mir eine Richtlinie bzw. ein Gesetz was in 23/19 Jahren in Deutschland unverändert in Kraft ist...

Selbst das BGB wird fast jährlich "aktualisiert".


Und eine verbandsinterne Richtlinie muss auch nicht zwangsläufig mit den Tierschutzreferenten oder dem BFM abgesprochen werden...warum?


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was beinhaltet denn danach das "gültige Recht"?

Bitte keine Wiederholungen des bloßen Gesetzestextes oder Verweise hierauf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kaic schrieb:


> Das wir in diesem Zusammenhang nicht von Wettfischen sprechen sondern Hegeveranstaltungen durchführen ist doch selbstverständlich.
> .


Von was ihr "sprecht", ist vollkommen wurscht.

Ebenso Genehmigungen von Fischerei- oder Naturschutzbehörden..

Es geht hier rein um eine Sache des Finanzamtes - Gemeinnützigkeit.

Und da gelten genau die genannten Regeln, wer sich nicht daran hält, riskiert eben trotz fischereirechtlicher Genehmigungen die Gemeinnützigkeit. 

*Das wurde einem LV-Präsi ja schon auf Nachfrage vom Rechtspfleger für Körperschaftssteuer seines FA bestätigt.*

Auch, dass genau diese "alten" Regeln immer noch unverändert so gelten.

*Begreifts endlich!!!!!!!!*

Bedankt euch beim anglerfeindlichen VDSF, der das anfing, beim ignoranten DAV, die in diese Truppe eingetreten sind und jetzt aktuell beim VDSF/DAFV, die nix gebacken kriegen.


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich habe die Richtlinie gerade vor mir liegen...sind nicht alle Verbandsrichtlinien die ein Verband für sich beschließt..ob nun der ADAC für seine gelben Engel oder auch der VDSF.....Verbandsintern?

Verbindliche Gesetze könne doch nur durch den Gesetzgeber, d.h. dem Staat erlassen werden? Muss ich demnächst aufpassen, ob eventuell der ADAC für mich neue öffentliche Verkehrsregeln erlässt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kaic schrieb:


> Auch die Unterstützung durch das AB wäre sicher zielführend.


Grins, schlag das mal vor im VDSF/DAFV............


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat der VDSF angestossen, um dem DAV eine reinzuwürgen.
> 
> Ganz freiwillig - da wär doch keiner aus dem BMF selber drauf gekommen.
> 
> ...



Nana...

Ist eigentlich seit min. 1991 Thema beim BMF.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der VDSF das BMF aufgeweckt hat um den Vereinen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen.

Übrigens auch ein Grund warum mancher Verein keine Gastkarten mehr vergibt.

Zitat:" Der   Verkauf   vonAngelkarten an Nichtmitglieder hingegen stellt einen steuerpflichtigen wirtschaftlichen Geschäftsbetrieb dar"

http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Wettfischen-und-Gemeinnu%CC%88tzigkeit.pdf

Danach gab es die Einigung mit dem VDSF auf die Verordnung 1995.
Um wenigstens die Traditionsangeln in den Vereinen zu retten.

So kenn ich es jedenfalls.

Edit:

Okay...bezogen auf 1995 hat Thomas wohl Recht.

http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm

Zitat:"Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) in Offenbach am Main   hat sich bei mir darüber beklagt, dass die Finanzämter die Gemeinnützigkeit   von Anglervereinen und -verbänden in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich   beurteilen. Obwohl der VDSF und seine Mitgliedsvereine die Förderung des   Wettfischens schon seit Jahren aufgegeben hätten, gebe es in dieser Hinsicht   immer wieder Schwierigkeiten bei der Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch die   Finanzämter. Dagegen seien besonders in den jungen Bundesländern andere   Anglerverbände als gemeinnützig anerkannt worden, obwohl sie   Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführten bzw. das Wettfischen förderten. Auch   die früher aktiven Wettfischer in den alten Bundesländern könnten deshalb   über die Mitgliedschaft in diesen Verbänden wieder an nationalen und   internationalen Meisterschaften teilnehmen. Die Verbände würden dies zur   Mitgliederwerbung (Vereine und Einzelpersonen) nutzen. Der   VDSF sieht einen wesentlichen Grund für die Schwierigkeiten, die er und seine   Mitgliedsvereine bei der Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit haben, und für die   unterschiedliche gemeinnützigkeitsrechtliche Behandlung von Anglervereinen in   der unzureichenden Kenntnis der Finanzämter über die Abgrenzung zwischen   zulässigem Gemeinschaftsfischen und gemeinnützigkeitsschädlichem   Wettfischen. Er hat zu dieser Abgrenzung ein Informationspapier (Auszug aus   seiner Vereinszeitschrift) übersandt. Ein Abdruck ist als Anlage beigefügt."

Da haben es die Behörden im Osten net so genau genommen und die im Westen waren sehr genau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich habe die Richtlinie gerade vor mir liegen...sind nicht alle Verbandsrichtlinien die ein Verband für sich beschließt..ob nun der ADAC für seine gelben Engel oder auch der VDSF.....Verbandsintern?
> 
> Verbindliche Gesetze könne doch nur durch den Gesetzgeber, d.h. dem Staat erlassen werden? Muss ich demnächst aufpassen, ob eventuell der ADAC für mich neue öffentliche Verkehrsregeln erlässt?



Es ist keine Verbandsrichtlinie, es ist eine Handlungsanweisung des BMF an die FA.



Siehe oben:
Nach wie vor gültig, nachgefragt von einem LV-Präsi, der sich nach den Erfahrungen der Fusion nicht mehr nur auf das Gefasel vom BV oder den Referenten verlassen will, um seine Angler und Vereine nicht zu gefährden..


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

"was ihr sprecht ist mir vollkommen wurscht".....darf ich mir das einrahmen?

Also kann man auch Deiner Meinung nach die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, wenn man alle Genehmigungen für ein Fischen hat, von der Naturschutzbehörde bis hin zum Wasserschifffahrtsamt (3 f!) und sich auch noch an die hält. 

Dann brauche ich in Zukunft nur einen Bescheid meines Finanzamtes? 

Mal schauen was mein Fischereiaufseher dazu sagt, der wollte immer die anderen Sachen vor Ort sehen...Hältergenehmigung, Einfahrtgenehmigung, Genehmigung zum Einbringen von Gegenständen in einen Schifffahrtsstrasse (Setzkescher) etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Übrigens auch ein Grund warum mancher Verein keine Gastkarten mehr vergibt.


Steht doch in dem Schreiben drin, dass das auf Drängen des VDSF war........


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steht doch in dem Schreiben drin, dass das auf Drängen des VDSF war........


 http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Dann brauche ich in Zukunft nur einen Bescheid meines Finanzamtes?


Ja, da es um Gemeinnützigkeit geht (nicht um Fischereirecht etc., das AUCH NOCH beachtet werden muss) , hat da NUR das zuständige  FA an Hand der ihm vom BUNDESfinanzministerium gegebenen, und daher BUNDESweit geltenden Handlungsanweisungen  zu entscheiden.

Sonst niemand..

Nun hast Du endlich..........


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm




Jo habs gelesen...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> ...zeig mir eine Richtlinie bzw. ein Gesetz was in 23/19 Jahren in Deutschland unverändert in Kraft ist...


 
Soll es geben, u.a. noch aus Kaiser´s Zeiten...


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das reinheitsgebot beim Bier  *als Bsp*


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Okay...bezogen auf 1995 *hat Thomas wohl Recht.*
> 
> ...


Dannggee ;-)))))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> "was ihr sprecht ist mir vollkommen wurscht".....darf ich mir das einrahmen?
> 
> Also kann man auch Deiner Meinung nach die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, wenn man alle Genehmigungen für ein Fischen hat, von der Naturschutzbehörde bis hin zum Wasserschifffahrtsamt (3 f!) und sich auch noch an die hält.
> 
> ...


 
Der Fischereiaufseher kontrolliert, ob du alle geltenden Gesetze und Bestimmungen einhältst.

Das Finanzamt bestimmt, ob ein Verein gemeinnützig ist. Die Allgemeinsgültigkeit kann man auch verlieren, wenn man sich an alle Gesetze hält. Beispielsweise wenn der Verein etwas im Ausland unterstützt, das in Deutschland unter Strafe steht.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Soll es geben, u.a. noch aus Kaiser´s Zeiten...




http://www.taz.de/!114913/


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich bezweifle das der VDFS die Regelung nur erarbeitet hat um den DAV ein Reinzuwürgen, 1887 ging mit dem Monitor-Bericht die Anglervervolgung los,um 1991 gab es dann noch ein Bericht "In Sachen Natur" bei dem nochmals gegen Wettangeln gewettert wurde-dann kam die Steuersache hinzu.Ich hatte mal ein Schreiben im Netz da stand das Original des VDFS -Entwurfes zum Hegefischen,dieser wurde aber von Tierschutzreferenten zusammengestrichen, den das Finanzministerium hinzugezogen hatte.
Nach dem VDFS-Vorschag war deutlich mehr Wettkampf im Hegefischen.


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nana...
> 
> Ist eigentlich seit min. 1991 Thema beim BMF.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> 1887 ging mit dem Monitor-Bericht die Anglervervolgung los,um 1991 gab es dann noch ein Bericht "In Sachen Natur" bei dem nochmals gegen Wettangeln gewettert wurde


 

Wer hat das Tv damals eingeladen nach Hamm??? 


Ralle hat das hier schon öfter erklärt wie das damals alles ablief und wer die treibende kraft gewesen ist.

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer hat das Tv damals eingeladen nach Hamm???
> 
> 
> Ralle hat das hier schon öfter erklärt wie das damals alles ablief und wer die treibende kraft gewesen ist.
> ...



Genau grosse Verschwörung-glaube ich aber nicht da die wussten worauf die sich einlassen-siehe die viel diskutierte "Doku" die vor Kurzem auf den NDR lief.Glaube eher das die einfach reingelegt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ja, genau, die Angler wurden reingelegt vom VDSF-Funktionär und  Staatsanwalt Drosse´.....

Alte Säcke wie ich erinnern uns gut daran...........

Aber das ist eh durch - heute muss man mit den Schandtaten gegen Angler des VDSF leben, zu dem die DAVler dann übergetreten sind.

Und kann nur hoffen, dass jetzt der VDSF/DAFV endlich daran geht, das mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder zu klären, dass andere Richtlinien für die FA kommen, damit die Veranstalter und Förderer solcher Fischen nicht immer in Gefahr sind, die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt:
Man kann dran glauben - alleine, mir fehlt der Glaube.......................

Das Grundübel, auf dem alles fusst und vom dem alles abgeleitet wird, ist aber eh der Grundsatz, dass man nur angeln soll zur Ernährung und Hege...

Da man Fisch billiger kaufen kann und Hege besser von Fischern (z. Reduzierung Weissfischbestand) gemacht werden kann, führt das bei konsequentem Weiterdenken zum kompletten Angelverbot.

Wenn die glorreichen Helden um die kompetente Nichtanglerin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht endlich daran gehen, als Gründe auch die Jahrtausende alte Kultur und Tradition des Angelns als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in die Diskussion und vor allem in die Köpfe von Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft zu bringen, sind die  - nennen wirs mal "Gemeinschafts- und Hegeangler" - beileibe nicht die letzten, die Feuer kriegen.

Karpfenangler sind jetzt schon mit dran, der Rest wird peu a peu folgen.......


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Das Grundübel, auf dem alles fusst und vom dem alles abgeleitet wird, ist aber eh der Grundsatz, dass man nur angeln soll zur Ernährung und Hege...
> 
> .......



Richtig! Und diese Auffassung müsste erst geändert werden, damit im Bereich Fischereirecht/Tierschutzgesetz überhaupt was geändert werden kann! 
Aber auch da hat uns der VDSF offenbar leichtfertig glorreich aufs Abstellgleis rangiert! 
Das ist natürlich klar, wenn man immer und überall befürchtet, dass man bei der kleinsten Bewegung alles nur noch schlimmer zu machen meint und es ohne, wie es einer ordentlichen  Lobbyarbeit gehört, überhaupt jemals versucht zu haben!
Die Änderung von Auffassungen bedarf schon eines gewissen Mittel- und Zeitaufwandes!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und Kompetenz...............................

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4050007#post4050007





oder so..................


----------



## muddyliz (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei uns in Mittelfranken wurde gleich der Verband angezeigt:
> http://www.peta.de/web/wettfischen_in.7744.html


Man könnte doch Petra anzeigen, weil sie einem Fisch unnötiges Leid zufügen für ein Foto. Die werden sich dann aber wohl rausreden, dass der Fisch bereits tot gewesen sei.


----------



## Joleen (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Malt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand. Es gibt nunmal kompetente und nicht kompetente Vorsitzende. 
Angeln wird nie ganz verboten werden. Das sind zig Millionen die dem Staat durch die Lappen gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Den Teufel muss man nicht an die Wand malen - der sitzt im VDSF/DAFV...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Zitat:"Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) in Offenbach am Main hat sich bei mir darüber beklagt, dass die Finanzämter die Gemeinnützigkeit von Anglervereinen und -verbänden in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich beurteilen. Obwohl der VDSF und seine Mitgliedsvereine die Förderung des Wettfischens schon seit Jahren aufgegeben hätten, gebe es in dieser Hinsicht immer wieder Schwierigkeiten bei der Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch die Finanzämter. Dagegen seien besonders in den jungen Bundesländern andere Anglerverbände als gemeinnützig anerkannt worden, obwohl sie Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführten bzw. das Wettfischen förderten. Auch die früher aktiven Wettfischer in den alten Bundesländern könnten deshalb über die Mitgliedschaft in diesen Verbänden wieder an nationalen und internationalen Meisterschaften teilnehmen. Die Verbände würden dies zur Mitgliederwerbung (Vereine und Einzelpersonen) nutzen. Der VDSF sieht einen wesentlichen Grund für die Schwierigkeiten, die er und seine Mitgliedsvereine bei der Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit haben, und für die unterschiedliche gemeinnützigkeitsrechtliche Behandlung von Anglervereinen in der unzureichenden Kenntnis der Finanzämter über die Abgrenzung zwischen zulässigem Gemeinschaftsfischen und gemeinnützigkeitsschädlichem Wettfischen. Er hat zu dieser Abgrenzung ein Informationspapier (Auszug aus seiner Vereinszeitschrift) übersandt. Ein Abdruck ist als Anlage beigefügt."


 
Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt....

Das ist doch genau das, was Thomas hier ständig fordert, der Verband soll für Rechtssicherheit sorgen und das für alle gleichermaßen, damit keiner Probleme bekommt. Hält man sich an die geltende Regelung, dann ist doch alles gut udn keiner bekommt Probleme. 

Ergo hat der Verband damals schon das gemacht, was man jetzt wieder fordert, Rechtssicherheit geschaffen. War zugegeben nicht zu jedermann's Zufriedenheit, so ist das aber nun mal im Leben, man kann es nicht allen Recht machen.

Nun wird hier massiv gefordert (von wie vielen Leuten, 2,3,oder 4?), das dass noch einmal angegangen und angepasst werden soll. So wie die Behörden derzeit teilweise ticken und mit den Sichtweisen, die die teilweise vertreten, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn da noch etwas schlimmeres bei rauskommt, z.B. überhaupt keine gemeinsamen Fischen mehr....|kopfkrat




.....oder so...

Und dies:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danach werde ich dann bei Frau Dr. nachfragen, sollte sie wieder mal nicht antworten (ich werde ne Frist setzen) *werde ich mir die Infos dann von den Behörden holen*..


 
Ist schon fast geanuso wie ein Anscheixxen von Anglern, wenn auch nur indirekt, durch Hinterfragen. Aber ich denke, wenn man die anspricht, dann werden die prüfen und dann könnten zukünftig alle Angelveranstaltungen, egal welcher Art bald erledigt sein.

Je mehr man Behörden pickst und Regelungslücken aufzeigt, je mehr Lücken werden die Stopfen, schließen und verschärfen und in den meisten Fällen nicht zum Positiven.

Also kein Abbau, von Regelungen für Angler, wie man hier immer so fadenscheinlich fordert, das wird dadurch immer schlimmer, davon bin ich überzeugt.

Aber warten wir mal ab.

Was sagt dazu eigentlich die IG, die da doch für alle Angler gegründet wurde. Lebt die noch und gibt es da schon Taten, Ansätze, Ergebnisse oder ähnliches?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Na guck, wer wieder auftaucht.

Nur zur Richtigstellung:
Ich habe schon immer seit wir über die (Kon)Fusion berichten, gefordert, dass diese Punkte *VOR* der Fusion sicher zu klären und festzuschreiben sind (was, wie bekannt, ja nicht passierte) - und nicht Rechtsicherheit per se.

Gerade wegen der so unterschiedlichen Philosophien diesbezüglich war da ja Stress vorhersehbar.

Nun müssen sie halt die selber angerührte Scheixxe auslöffeln.

Und zu den Punkten Gemeinschaftsangeln/Gemeinnützigkeit ist sich ja bis heute weder das Präsidium einig, geschweige den VA oder die Mitglieder. 

Angelpolitische Richtlinien (nachlesbar Protokolle) sollten laut Frau Dr. von ihr bis bin Juni 2013 vorgelegt gewesen sein - jetzt haben wir Januar 2014, und das Nichtstun fängt an sich zu rächen..

Eigentlich besteht ja auch Rechtssicherheit, nach den VDSF-Regeln (man erinnere sich an die DAV-Versprechen "nix ändert sich"....)

Diese bisherige "Sicherheit" macht aber genau der VDSF/DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, gerade ja zunichte.



> > Es gibt einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, nicht an WM/EM etc. teilzunehmen..
> 
> > Dann beschliesst das Präsidium gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, zumindest 2014 doch an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen (laut Referententagung).
> 
> ...



Die gleiche Kompetenz zeigt der Haufen ja, wenn es darum geht, dass sie nicht mal in der Lage sind, satzungsgemäß Protokolle zu verschicken oder satzungsgemäß zum Verbandsausschuss einzuladen.

Wer scheinbar nicht mal die eigenen Satzung kennt oder sich daran halten will, wie soll der in Bezug auf solche Fragen dann Vertrauen geniessen?

Davon ab:
Und sollte der Bundeshaufen die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, wäre es sicher nicht das Schlechteste für Angler und das Angeln. 

Denn dann verlieren sie auch den Naturschutzstatus und könnten sich endlich mal um Angler und Angeln kümmern - oder wenigstens um organisierte Angelfischer...

Wir werden sehen, Präsidiumssitzung jetzt am Samstag wie vor allem der (satzungswidrig einberufene) VA am 08.02. werden da sicher wieder neue Fragen bringen - und wie bisher auch weniger Antworten oder gar Zielführendes..

Aber selbstverständlich bleiben wir da dran..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na guck, wer wieder auftaucht.
> 
> ..


 
Hast Du mich vermisst?:m





> Gerade wegen der so unterschiedlichen Philosophien diesbezüglich war da ja Stress vorhersehbar.


 
Ist da wirklich Stress, oder momentan nur eine gewisse Uneinigkeit und der Findungsprozess nach einem Konsens?

Vielleicht wird der Stress hier auch nur künstlich hochgepuscht? Prügeln die sich schon?




> Nun müssen sie halt die selber angerührte Scheixxe auslöffeln.


 
Welche denn?



> Und zu den Punkten Gemeinschaftsangeln/Gemeinnützigkeit ist sich ja bis heute weder das Präsidium einig, geschweige den VA oder die Mitglieder.


 
Und deshalb macht es keinen Sinn, vorschnell und unüberlegt an irgendwelche Behörden heranzutreten.




> Angelpolitische Richtlinien (nachlesbar Protokolle) sollten laut Frau Dr. von ihr bis bin Juni 2013 vorgelegt gewesen sein von der Präsidentin - jetzt haben wir Januar 2014, und das Nichtstun fängt an sich zu rächen..


 
Wo recht sich was, die einzigen, die Probleme haben finde ich hier. In den vereinen merkt man von Problemen nicht wirklich irgend etwas.




> Eigentlich besteht ja auch Rechtssicherheit, nach den VDSF-Regeln (man erinnere sich an die DAV-Versprechen "nix ändert sich"....)


 
Nicht nur "Eigentlich", ist doch alles gut, Rechtssicherheit war gegeben, ist gegeben und bleibt gegeben, Versprechen eingehalten, denn nichts ändert sich, zumindest erst einmal nicht, solange keine neue Richtlinie bzüglich der Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen kommt.



> Aber selbstverständlich bleiben wir da dran


 
Das finde sogar ich gut.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich warte einfach auf die Auflösung der Widersprüche, danach wird man sehen, was und wen man fragen muss...


> > Es gibt einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, nicht an WM/EM etc. teilzunehmen..
> 
> > Dann beschliesst das Präsidium gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, zumindest 2014 doch an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen (laut Referententagung).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Tja, hat der VDSF Rechtssicherheit geschaffen und der DAFV (oder Teile davon) wollen diese nicht beachten? 

Eines wird hierbei vergessen! Und damit kommt wieder mein persönliches Lieblingsthema- das Verhalten des damaligen VDSF und heutigen DAFV betrifft nur nicht die organisierten Angler, sondern alle Angler. Und wenn ein nicht organisierter Angler aus diesem Grund mal bei den Behörden nachfragt, ist dieser eine dann sicherlich an Verschärfungen der Reglungen - die eventuell irgendwann mal kommen - schuld?

Da machen es sich doch einige sehr einfach! Eventuell könnte der DAFV endlich mal seine Arbeit aufnehmen und auch endlich für mein Hobby kämpfen- immerhin bezahle u.a. ich die (noch) mit meinem Geld. Da kann ich (so wie die anderen Zahler auch) doch endlich auch mal eine Gegenleistung erwarten, oder? Nur in irgendwelchen 4 Sterne Hotels nächtigen und tagen ohne - für mich als Beitragszahler - ersichtliche Ergebnisse reicht (mir) nicht! 

Ich weiß eh wie das ausgeht. Werden dich Regelungen verschärft, ist "dieser eine Angler der nachgefragt hat schuld"- wird etwas gelockert klopft sich der DAFV auf die Schultern. Einfach nur noch grausam....

 PS: Was machen eigentlich die Mitarbeiter in den Geschäftsstellen den ganzen Tag so...?


----------



## muddyliz (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> PS: Was machen eigentlich die Mitarbeiter in den Geschäftsstellen den ganzen Tag so...?


Die zählen vermutlich die ganzen VDSF-Ehrenzeichen und sonstigen Kram, der haufenweise angeschafft wurde und jetzt nicht mehr verwendet werden kann. Die müssen ja schließlich genau feststellen, wieviel wovon sie in den Mülleimer werfen zwecks Abschreibung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das, was Thomas hier ständig fordert, der Verband soll für Rechtssicherheit sorgen und das für alle gleichermaßen, damit keiner Probleme bekommt. Hält man sich an die geltende Regelung, dann ist doch alles gut udn keiner bekommt Probleme.
> 
> Ergo hat der Verband damals schon das gemacht, was man jetzt wieder fordert, Rechtssicherheit geschaffen. War zugegeben nicht zu jedermann's Zufriedenheit, so ist das aber nun mal im Leben, man kann es nicht allen Recht machen.



Das Streben nach Rechtssicherheit bedingt eine Flut von Regeln, Vorschriften und Verboten und erlangt seine Vollkommenheit im totalen Verbot. Denn nur dann kann man wirklich nichts mehr falsch machen. 

Ich sehe jedoch ein, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft und auch unter den Anglern einen großen Anteil derer gibt, die ohne dass andere ihnen sagen wie man sich zu verhalten hat, schlicht lebensunfähig sind. 

Und daher brauchen wir Verbände ebenso nötig, wie eine Ampel an der Kreuzung in Klein-Kleckersdorf. Denn woher soll man wissen, ob von der Seite ein Auto kommt, wenn kein rotes Licht Halt gebietet.

Ein Gruß an die Hüte.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Streben nach Rechtssicherheit bedingt eine Flut von Regeln, Vorschriften und Verboten und erlangt seine Vollkommenheit im totalen Verbot. Denn nur dann kann man wirklich nichts mehr falsch machen.
> 
> Ich sehe jedoch ein, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft und auch unter den Anglern einen großen Anteil derer gibt, die ohne dass andere ihnen sagen wie man sich zu verhalten hat, schlicht lebensunfähig sind.
> 
> ...




Ralle hat in letzter Zeit viel richtiges hier abgelaicht, aber seine Skepsis gegenüber dem Streben nach Rechtssicherheit teile ich nicht so ganz. Ich bin für Freiräume, aber auch für Verantwortungsbewusstsein. Je weniger letzteres, um so mehr Regeln wird es geben. Ich möchte an der Stelle gar nicht in die Diskussion einsteigen, sondern einfach nur hinweisen auf mein Konzept der guten fachlichen Praxis in der Angelfischerei, das ich in dem thread zu catch & release dargestellt habe. Dann sind wir auch jenseits von Regelungsflut, denn diese ist dann unnötig. 
Das Recht kann durchaus Freiräume schaffen, jedenfalls für diejenigen, die verantwortungsvoll an die jeweilige Sache herangehen. Und das muss, meiner Meinung nach, der Weg sein, den die Angelei geht. Und dann sage ich: erst in einem rechtssicheren Handlungsrahmen entsteht für den Angler die Freiheit, sich zwischen richtig und falsch zu entscheiden und seine Entscheidung dann auch vertreten zu können. Und der Verband ist in der Pflicht, die Grundlagen für diese Freiheit zu schaffen.
Klingt etwas abgehoben, aber darum kommen wir in einer Gesellschaft, die Angler nicht einfach machen lässt, sondern ihnen auf die Finger schaut, nicht drumherum.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ok, das war wohl eben OT, sorry dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ach Gottchen, sind wir doch gewohnt ;-)))

Zudem wird vor der Präsidiumssitzung morgen und dem Verbandsausschuss am 08.02. eh wenig Erhellendes passieren. 

Wobei beide Sitzungen nach dem "Flurfunk" "äußerst interessant" werden dürften..

We will see - und ich werde berichten, sobald ich Konsistentes erfahre....


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zu Drossé - um auf das Thema zurückzukommen - kann man seine Meinung haben. Aber vielen Anglern von heute und auch hier im AB dürfte es schwerfallen, sich dazu eine "objektive" Meinung zu bilden. Es wäre daher auch für die Zukunft gut, das Thema mal "am Stück" historisch aufzuarbeiten.
 Aber was ist eigentlich "Wettangeln" heute? Brauchen wir das und müssen wir uns da alte Freiräume zurückerobern? Oder spielt das vielleicht außerhalb einiger Vereine in der Anglerwelt von heute kaum mehr eine Rolle? Muss ich, wenn ich für liberales Fischereirecht bin, ausgerechnet für das Wettangeln Lanzen brechen oder gibt es nicht viel wichtigere Themen, etwa catch & release, bei denen (Rechts-) Klärung viel drängender wäre? Als Draufhau auf den Verband taugt es allemal, aber auch als Thema, dass den Rechtsrahmen für Angler wirklich hilft zu verbessern? Ich stelle diese Fragen bewusst mit Fragezeichen, also nicht als Feststellungen, nicht als rhetorische Fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das ist alles richtig gefragt.

Nur, die Frage, die wir schon immer stellen, die vergisst Du dabei:
*Warum wurde das nicht alles VOR der (Kon)Fusion geregelt *und statt dessen diesbezüglich Angler - Entschuldigung, die organisierten Angelfischer - verarscht, verraten und verkauft?

Von Funktionären, Angestellten der Alt-BV und Landesverbänden in dieser Frage (alles weiter wie bisher etc.)?!

Und warum kriegt fast 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion das aktuelle, kompetente Präsidium des VDSF/DAFV immer noch nicht mehr hin, als sich widersprechende Aussagen und satzungswidriges Arbeiten?

Das zeigt nur einmal mehr das verrottete System dieser Trümmertruppe.......


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ach Gottchen, sind wir doch gewohnt ;-)))
> 
> Zudem wird vor der Präsidiumssitzung morgen und dem Verbandsausschuss am 08.02. eh wenig Erhellendes passieren.
> 
> ...



 Naja, Gequälter, von mir bist Du viel OT nicht gewohnt ;-) Und außerdem kannst Du ja glücklicherweise einiges ab.

 Und weil OT ja durchaus etwas "erotisches" hat: Auf der Grünen Woche ist das Partnerland Estland "angemacht" worden, weil es - legal" Bärengoulasch zu essen gab. Und Norwegen, weil es - illegal - Walfleisch gab. Da drohen sogar Strafverfahren. Will sagen, nicht nur Angler sind von "Verfolgung" bedroht. Andern geht es auch so. Deswegen müssen wir "sprechfähig" sein. Zum Glück trägt das AB dazu bei, es wieder zu werden. 
 Amen und Prost!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zum Glück trägt das AB dazu bei, es wieder zu werden.


Danke...
:q


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist alles richtig gefragt.
> 
> Nur, die Frage, die wir schon immer stellen, die vergisst Du dabei:
> *Warum wurde das nicht alles VOR der (Kon)Fusion geregelt *und statt dessen diesbezüglich Angler verarscht, verraten und verkauft von Funktionären, Angestellten der Alt-BV und Landesverbänden in der Frage (alles weiter wie bisher etc.) ?
> ...



 Ich stimme Dir zu, dass Ihr das immer gefordert habt, inhaltliche Fragen im Fusionsprozess zu klären und es wäre ja auch schön, wenn es gelegentlich dieser "Vereinigung ohne Berührung" auch geklärt worden wäre. Aber ich war seinerzeit schon dagegen, weil ich die Fusion als solche schon für schwierig genug gehalten habe - auch im Hinblick auf das handelnde Personal - und Überforderung befürchtet habe. Mir wäre wichtiger gewesen, innerhalb des Fusionsprozesses wichtige organisatorische Fragen, die leider ausgeklammert wurden ("innere Einheit", "Fusionen auf Länderebene" etc.) zu klären als "ideologische" wie Wettangeln und C&R und viele andere. Es ist ja am Anfang des Fusionsprozesses - erfolglos - versucht worden, die Fusion als Thema inhaltlicher Annäherung zu behandeln (s. Protokolle der 12er-Kommission). Das ist gescheitert. Leider hat dieses Scheitern nicht dazu geführt, dass man die Fusion zu Ende gedacht hat. Jetzt hat man, mit Verlaub, einen beschissenen Bundesverband mit einer be...., sorry mit keiner inhaltlichen Ausrichtung. So bescheiden wie das ist, ich glaube weiterhin, dass man ALLES nicht hätte in den Fusionsprozess erfolgreich packen können. Und selbst wenn: Die Dinge ändern sich und damit auch die Auffassungen zur Ausübung der Fischerei. Das hätte eine Fusion niemals FINAL für alle Zeiten festlegen können. Das bedarf fortwährender Diskussionen. Wichtig dabei ist nur, dass wir Angler das Thema besetzen und nicht etwa die Gegner der Angelfischerei per se, die ohne einen brauchbaren Anglerverband natürlich leichtes Spiel mit unseren Interessen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> nicht etwa die Gegner der Angelfischerei per se, die ohne einen brauchbaren Anglerverband natürlich leichtes Spiel mit unseren Interessen haben.


Das Schlimme ist, wenn man es "freundlich" formulieren will, dass noch das Beste, was Angler von diesem VDSF/DAFV erwarten können (die organisierten Angelfischer haben die Trümmertruppe ja gewollt, gewählt und bezahlt), das sogenannte "friendly fire" ist.

Oder auf Deutsch:
Der finale Rettungsschuss in den Rücken der Anglerschaft durch den VDSF/DAFV.........



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zu, dass Ihr das immer gefordert habt, inhaltliche Fragen im Fusionsprozess zu klären und es wäre ja auch schön, wenn es gelegentlich dieser "Vereinigung ohne Berührung" auch geklärt worden wäre. Aber ich war seinerzeit schon dagegen, weil ich die Fusion als solche schon für schwierig genug gehalten habe - auch im Hinblick auf das handelnde Personal - und Überforderung befürchtet habe. .


Ich habe, glaube ich, schon des Öfteren angemerkt, dass ich die Trümmertruppe für überfordert und unfähig halte, im Sinne der Angler oder für das Angeln allgemein etwas zu bewegen.

Insofern hast Du nicht unrecht......................

Aber wir gleiten hier zu weit ab!

Hier geht's ja um das Thema Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und wie die kompetente Nichtanglerin, die Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihr sicher nicht minder kompetentes Präsidium - ganz zu schweigen von den Referenten und Angestellten - mit dieser Frage umgehen..

So kompetent wie bei ihrem satzungswidrigen Handeln bez. Protokolle und Sitzungseinberufung auch, könnte man annehmen???


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist, wenn man es "freundlich" formulieren will, dass noch das Beste, was Angler von diesem VDSF/DAFV erwarten können (die organisierten Angelfischer haben die Trümmertruppe ja gewollt, gewählt und bezahlt), das sogenannte "friendly fire" ist.
> 
> Oder auf Deutsch:
> Der finale Rettungsschuss in den Rücken der Anglerschaft durch den VDSF/DAFV.........
> ...



Ja, Du hast Recht. Und ich klinke mich dann aus bei dem Thema, weil ich dafür nicht kompetent genug bin. Im VDSF habe ich nur die Hegefischen mitbekommen und hatte selber an Wettfischen kein Interesse. Dass wir auf internationaler Ebene jenseits des Castings natürlich nur am Rande wahrgenommen wurden, weil es bei uns keine Angelwettkämpfe gab, habe ich genauso mitbekommen, wie dass Politiker auf einmal Schirmherren von DAV-Wettangeln wurden. Das war schon kurios. Ich habe mich immer gefragt, wie es zusammenpasst, wenn wir Angeln nicht als Sport definieren, dass man dann Sportwettkämpfe damit machen will. Wobei ich die "Königsangeln" für mich selber nie dahingehend eingeordnet habe. Ich sehe durchaus auch das Interesse der Industrie an "competition", aber ob das nötig ist, weiß ich nicht. Es ist einfach nicht meine Angelwelt. 
Das alles ist aber höchst persönlich und nicht irgendeine Meinung des VDSF, von einem Ex-Funktionär oder sonstwas. Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, dass das ein wichtiges Thema ist und möchte niemanden "belehren", es für unwichtig zu halten.

 Nochmal zu Deinem Thema "Überforderung":
 Ja, das scheint so. Und zwar so prägnant, dass selbst die Spitzen der LV das merken. Da müssten die eigentlich solidarisch zur Seite springen, aber vielleicht ist der Gedanke naiv. Aber vielleicht ist es nicht Überforderung oder jedenfalls nicht nur. Vielleicht ist es Fremdsteuerung, womöglich und wahrscheinlich ist es Sonnenscheinpolitik in Zeiten derben Sturms. Das Präsidium müsste die Themen anpacken, auch jene aus der Vergangenheit, stattdessen geht der Aussitztrick der Vergangenheit weiter. Aber man schaue sich mal an, was um die Präsidentin herumsitzt. Die Verantwortlichen des Desasters des letzten Jahrzehnts auf beiden Seiten. Und im Hintergrund raunt mit schlechtem Deutsch und falsch übersetzten Fremdworten ein grauer Schatten aus dem Off, ungefähr von dort, wo der Stuhl des DFV-Vizepräsidenten steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es ist schon alleine wichtig, um mehr Jugendliche zu gewinnen und zu begeistern - denk zurück, auch Du warst mal jung (bzw. jünger, grins) und hast Dich erst entwickelt.....

Schwanzvergleichmöglichkeiten sollte man nicht unterschätzen..........

Vielleicht nicht Naturschutz-, Gutmensch- oder Ethiktauglich...

Aber eine "Angelbundesliga" mit der Möglichkeit sich zu beweisen und zu messen, käme sicher nicht schlechter an bei jungen Anglern als Fischlehrpfade bauen, Nistkästen aufzuhängen oder Kröten über die Straße zu tragen..

Nur mal so ein Gedanke.......................

Aber das haben unsere (Naturschutz)Verbandstrümmertruppen leider ja inzwischen wohl mit Vollgas vergeigt....



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber man schaue sich mal an, was um die Präsidentin herumsitzt. Die Verantwortlichen des Desasters des letzten Jahrzehnts auf beiden Seiten. Und im Hintergrund raunt mit schlechtem Deutsch und falsch übersetzten Fremdworten ein grauer Schatten aus dem Off, ungefähr von dort, wo der Stuhl des DFV-Vizepräsidenten steht.


Der war gut (und nicht, dass ich das nicht schon des Öfteren angemerkt hätte....)....
:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich greif mal eben etwas in eurem Dialog zurück:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber was ist eigentlich "Wettangeln" heute? Brauchen wir das ... Oder spielt das vielleicht außerhalb einiger Vereine in der Anglerwelt von heute kaum mehr eine Rolle?


Der Andrang auf der Bremer Stippermesse, das Interesse, wenn mal einer mit Kopfrute irgendwo sitzt (vermutlich weil's viele Angler-Zuschauer das gar nicht mehr kennen),... sprechen eine andere Sprache.

Ich denke, wenn es Wettangeln wieder geben würde, lokal bis wasweißich, wäre das Interesse daran (und am Stippen allgemein) auch da.
_
"Außerhalb einiger Vereine kaum eine Rolle"_ ist ja ein lustiger  Gedanke, schließlich ist die Gutmenschen-Insel Deutschland doch mit  ihrem Wettangelverbot (und zig anderen gängelnden Angler-Restriktionen)  doch die Kuriosität, während man "außerhalb" _ganz einfach angelt_.


Der oben im Zitat ausgeschnittene Satz


Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...müssen  wir uns da alte Freiräume zurückerobern?...


verdient eine separate Antwort:
*Oh, verdammt ja!!!
*Nicht nur beim Thema Wettangeln.
Auch Lebend-Köfi, generelles Nachtangeln,... und weit über das Angeln hinaus in alle Lebensbereiche schauend.

Eine sinnlos beschnittene Freiheit, 
bleibt eine kastrierte Freiheit
-für immer-
es sei denn man holt sich seine Eier zurück.

Die Taktik des _
"Posten verloren geben und hoffen, damit ist's dann auch gut"_, 
zieht doch sowieso nicht. 
Der Grund, aus dem man zurückgewichen ist, macht ruck zuck den nächsten Schritt auf einen zu. Dann weicht man wieder... bis an Freiraum gar nix mehr da ist.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wie IN "Wettangeln" ist sieht man doch an der Anzahl der Veranstaltungen.
Selbst in fast jedem Angelverein finden Königsangeln etc. statt. Zwar eher zur "Gemeinschaftsförderung", aber auch mit dem gewissen Ehrgeiz den Pokal und andere Sachpreise *hust* Erinnerungsgaben  zu holen.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Z
> Aber was ist eigentlich "Wettangeln" heute? Brauchen wir das und müssen wir uns da alte Freiräume zurückerobern? Oder spielt das vielleicht außerhalb einiger Vereine in der Anglerwelt von heute kaum mehr eine Rolle? Muss ich, wenn ich für liberales Fischereirecht bin, ausgerechnet für das Wettangeln Lanzen brechen oder gibt es nicht viel wichtigere Themen,



In England wirst du sogar von der Königin in der Adelsstand erhoben wenn du den Weltmeistertitel erfischt hast. Google mal Sir Bob Nudd, der wird in einen Atemzug mit David Beckham genannt.

Schaue mal auf die Teilnehmerländer bei Weltmeisterschaften,ausserhalb Deutschlands haben Angelwettbewerbe einen sehr hohen Stand in der Gesellschaft. 
In Amerika bekommst du sogar eine Greencard wenn du Bassmeisterschaften gewonnen hast.

Sich mit anderen zu vergleichen liegt in der menschlichen Natur,besser so als Kriege anzufangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zu, dass Ihr das immer gefordert habt, inhaltliche Fragen im Fusionsprozess zu klären und es wäre ja auch schön, wenn es gelegentlich dieser "Vereinigung ohne Berührung" auch geklärt worden wäre. Aber ich war seinerzeit schon dagegen, weil ich die Fusion als solche schon für schwierig genug gehalten habe - auch im Hinblick auf das handelnde Personal - und Überforderung befürchtet habe. Mir wäre wichtiger gewesen, innerhalb des Fusionsprozesses wichtige organisatorische Fragen, die leider ausgeklammert wurden ("innere Einheit", "Fusionen auf Länderebene" etc.) zu klären als "ideologische" wie Wettangeln und C&R und viele andere. Es ist ja am Anfang des Fusionsprozesses - erfolglos - versucht worden, die Fusion als Thema inhaltlicher Annäherung zu behandeln (s. Protokolle der 12er-Kommission). Das ist gescheitert. Leider hat dieses Scheitern nicht dazu geführt, dass man die Fusion zu Ende gedacht hat. Jetzt hat man, mit Verlaub, einen beschissenen Bundesverband mit einer be...., sorry mit keiner inhaltlichen Ausrichtung. So bescheiden wie das ist, ich glaube weiterhin, dass man ALLES nicht hätte in den Fusionsprozess erfolgreich packen können. Und selbst wenn: Die Dinge ändern sich und damit auch die Auffassungen zur Ausübung der Fischerei. Das hätte eine Fusion niemals FINAL für alle Zeiten festlegen können. Das bedarf fortwährender Diskussionen. Wichtig dabei ist nur, dass wir Angler das Thema besetzen und nicht etwa die Gegner der Angelfischerei per se, die ohne einen brauchbaren Anglerverband natürlich leichtes Spiel mit unseren Interessen haben.



Nun ja, ich habe immer wieder betont, dass es bei der Vorbereitung einer Fusion nahezu unmöglich ist, Detailfragen wie C&R oder Wettfischen zu diskutieren und in diesen oder anderen Punkten eine einhellige Meinung zu erzielen. 

Unverzichtbar ist jedoch zu prüfen, ob man sich auf eine gemeinsame Ausrichtung zu Kernthemen der Angelfischerei wie Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc. einigen kann. Sprich das erarbeiten von Schnittmengen.
Denn das *ist* im Prinzip die spätere "innere Einheit", bzw. ein wesentlicher Bestandteil dieser.

Es geht um die Gretchenfrage: "Wohin will man die Angelfischerei in Deutschland in Zukunft lenken"

Die 12er Kommission hatte im Prinzip diese Aufgabe. Etwas spät zwar, aber immerhin. Bis der Schattenmann dem ein Ende machte.

Erst wenn man weiß, *dass* man in Zukunft gemeinsame Wege beschreiten kann, kümmert man sich um das "wie", sprich die Organisation und die Finanzen. 
Stellt man hingegen fest, dass die ideologische Ausrichtung unvereinbar ist, macht ein Fusionsprozess keinerlei Sinn.

Diese "Heirat" geschah in dem Glauben, dass die Aussteuer der jeweils einen Partei, das überleben der jeweils anderen sichern würde. Die späte(re) Erkenntnis, dass sich in den Truhen statt Gold und Silber nur Tand befindet, lässt das Märchen der Einheit verpuffen.

Zuletzt bleibt Frau Dr. Aschenbrödel auf der ebenso verzweifelten, wie vergeblichen Suche nach einem passenden Schuh. Und dabei tritt sie, an einem Fuß den Stöckelschuh, am anderen den Lederstiefel, von einem Fettnäpfchen ins andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Heute ist erst mal Präsidiumssitzung, da ist das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit in Zusammenhang mit den Veranstaltungen ein großes Thema...

Und das wird auch sicher am 08.02. beim Verbandsausschuss auf der Tagesordnung stehen - natürlich neben der notwendigen Beitragserhöhung.....

Der VA wurde zwar satzungswidrig einberufen, aber nach der neuen Satzung ist das eh nur noch ein besseres Kaffeekränzchen und hat nix mehr zu entscheiden - und es stört ja scheinbar niemanden, wenn das Präsidium bei Einberufung von Sitzungen und versenden von Protokollen satzungswidirig arbeitet. Wir sind da dran, weiteres Handeln gegen Satzung oder Recht zu ermitteln..

Warten wir das mal ab nun mit den Sitzungen - Wenn ich was mitkriege, kriegt ihrs auch mit...


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Erst einmal Dank und Morgenkaffee an jene, die mir Argumente pro Wettangeln geliefert haben. Manches ist da bedenkenswert (zB Jugend). Sozialprestige, wenn auch nicht gleich Adelserhebung, spielt auf dem Land sicher ein große Rolle.
 Vermutlich muss man die Frage etwas genauer stellen: Was unterscheidet eigentlich die akzeptierten "Königsangeln" von verbotenen Wettfischen? Natürlich sind mir die Abgrenzungskriterien bekannt. Es geht darum, was erlaubt sein sollte und was nicht erlaubt ist. Extrempositionen (lebender Köfi) dürften da kaum weiterhelfen.

 Oder geht es nur um Rechtssicherheit. Es existiert ja eine Grauzone ("Hegefischen"), mit der viele offenbar gut leben können. Geht es hier darum, etwas offiziell machen zu sollen, was möglicherweise hinter dem Deckmäntelchen der Hege versteckt wird?

 Seht es mir nach! Ich habe bei dem Thema wirklich Schwierigkeiten. Vielleicht rühren die daher: Wenn Angeln, wo wir uns, glaube ich, einig sind, kein Sport ist, wofür sind dann Angelwettkämpfe nötig?

 @Thomas:
 Schwanzlängenvergleich - da sollte man den Schwanzwurzelgriff beherrschen! 
 Aber im Ernst: Du schreibst sinngemäß, dass der VA durch die neue Satzung zum Grüßaugust verkommen ist. Das war mir bei der Satzungslektüre noch gar nicht aufgefallen (vermutlich VDSF-Lesebrille). Schon in der VDSF-Satzung waren die Rechte nicht klar genug umrissen. Was genau ist denn schlechter geworden (oder nur schlechter im Vergleich zum DAV-VA?)?


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Ralle:

 Ganz genau! Die Gretchenfrage ist, wohin man den Verband lenken soll.

 Und man muss sich dabei bewusst sein, wenn man zu sehr in eine bestimmte Richtung geht, welche immer das auch sei, es auf der anderen Seite zu Folgeproblemen kommen wird. Auch wenn es nicht populär klingt: Für mich ist das ein Fall für Augenmaß und Ausgewogenheit.

 Angeln ist auch nicht einfach so über einen Kamm zu scheren. Sowohl die Angler in den unterschiedlichen Regionen sind sehr verschieden, die Angelmethoden und die Anglerwelten und Anglervorstellungen sind es auch. Das hängt vielleicht auch mit der föderalen Prägung des Angelns in Deutschland zusammen. Da ist es schon sehr schwer, ein gemeinsames Grundverständnis zu entwickeln, dass alle Angler teilen können und das dann Basis für die künftige Ausrichtung des Dachverbandes ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn schlechter geworden (oder nur schlechter im Vergleich zum DAV-VA?)?



Dass nun laut Satzung der VA gar nix mehr selbständig zu entscheiden hat (§10, Ziffer3 ), sondern nur koordinieren soll und nur vom Präsidium zur Entscheidung Gestelltes abnicken darf....

*Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen,* das *HIER im Thread* weder die hinlänglich bekannten Fehler der Fusion sind, noch die Argumente pro oder Contra vergleichendes Angeln oder Aufstellung des Verbandes, sondern hier schlicht, wie Präsidentin und Präsidium aktuell sich bei dem Thema mit ihrer Kompetenz wieder einbringen:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es gibt einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, nicht an WM/EM etc. teilzunehmen..
> 
> > Dann beschliesst das Präsidium gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, zumindest 2014 doch an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen (laut Referententagung).
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute ist erst mal Präsidiumssitzung, da ist das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit in Zusammenhang mit den Veranstaltungen ein großes Thema...
> 
> Und das wird auch sicher am 08.02. beim Verbandsausschuss auf der Tagesordnung stehen - natürlich neben der notwendigen Beitragserhöhung.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Erst einmal Dank und Morgenkaffee an jene, die mir Argumente pro Wettangeln geliefert haben. Manches ist da bedenkenswert (zB Jugend). Sozialprestige, wenn auch nicht gleich Adelserhebung, spielt auf dem Land sicher ein große Rolle.
> Vermutlich muss man die Frage etwas genauer stellen: Was unterscheidet eigentlich die akzeptierten "Königsangeln" von verbotenen Wettfischen? Natürlich sind mir die Abgrenzungskriterien bekannt. Es geht darum, was erlaubt sein sollte und was nicht erlaubt ist. Extrempositionen (lebender Köfi) dürften da kaum weiterhelfen.
> 
> Oder geht es nur um Rechtssicherheit. Es existiert ja eine Grauzone ("Hegefischen"), mit der viele offenbar gut leben können. Geht es hier darum, etwas offiziell machen zu sollen, was möglicherweise hinter dem Deckmäntelchen der Hege versteckt wird?
> ...




Guten Morgen,

ich sehe diese Grauzone nicht.
Das BFM hat sich auch klar gegen dieses Umbennen der Wettfischen ausgesprochen.
Auch Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter sprechen somit gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit.
Es kommt nicht auf den Namen sondern auf die Bedingungen die eine Angelveranstaltung prägen an.


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich greif mal eben etwas in eurem Dialog zurück:
> 
> Der Andrang auf der Bremer Stippermesse, das Interesse, wenn mal einer mit Kopfrute irgendwo sitzt (vermutlich weil's viele Angler-Zuschauer das gar nicht mehr kennen),... sprechen eine andere Sprache.
> 
> ...



Beschnittene Freiheit? Jede Freiheit hat ihre Grenze in der Freiheit des anderen. Wer die größtmögliche Freiheit für Angler will, der muss für die gute fachliche Praxis sein. Maximalforderungen sind in einem so dicht besiedelten Kulturraum nicht durchsetzbar. Sie schaden sogar den berechtigten Anliegen der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen,* das *HIER im Thread* weder die hinlänglich bekannten Fehler der Fusion sind, noch die Argumente pro oder Contra vergleichendes Angeln oder Aufstellung des Verbandes, sondern hier schlicht, wie Präsidentin und Präsidium aktuell sich bei dem Thema mit ihrer Kompetenz wieder einbringen:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es gibt einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, nicht an WM/EM etc. teilzunehmen..
> 
> > Dann beschliesst das Präsidium gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss, zumindest 2014 doch an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen (laut Referententagung).
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute ist erst mal Präsidiumssitzung, da ist das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit in Zusammenhang mit den Veranstaltungen ein großes Thema...
> 
> Und das wird auch sicher am 08.02. beim Verbandsausschuss auf der Tagesordnung stehen - natürlich neben der notwendigen Beitragserhöhung.....
> 
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Manches ist da bedenkenswert (zB Jugend).


Das finde ich auch. Hab hier an prominenter Wohnungsstelle immer noch meinen Jugendpokal aus Uralt-Ex-Vereinszeiten stehen.

Den hat man damals behalten dürfen, wenn man ihn in 3 Jahren hintereinander gewonnen hat. Das hatte ich dann nach 15 Jahren (wenn man die Gravuren mit Jahreszahlen und den verschiedenen Namen auf dem Ding zählt) dann offenbar erstmals geschafft.

War für mich als ganz junger Steppke schon großartig - war irgendwie durchaus ne Bestätigung, dass man angeln kann 

Heute seh ich sowas vergleichsweise viel relaxter, aber damals war das schon ne ordentliche Motivation. 

Ging aber trotzdem ganz relaxt ab, also nix mit krampfhaftem Ehrgeiz, Angeben, Neidgehammel innerhalb der Jugendgruppe oder sowas. Alles komplett friedlich.

War halt einfach nur ein interessanter Zusatz-Anreiz, sich noch intensiver mit dem Angeln zu beschäftigen. Hab mir damals tonnenweise Angelbücher von "alten Meistern" reingezogen, war zeitweise meine Hauptlektüre.

Mir darum völlig schleierhaft, was daran schlecht oder gar "kriminell" sein soll. Fand ja alles auch unter Jugendwart-Aufsicht statt usw.

Und die Erwachsenen freuten sich, wenn man ihnen im Anschluss n paar Köfis überließ. Zum Dank dafür wurde man dann auch mal mitgenommen, weiter ins Angeln eingeweiht usw.

Und so ne Mini-Siegerehrung mit "offiziellem" Handshake, Gratulation von den "alten Hasen" und Gratis-Schnitzel im Anschluss ist fürn Zwölfjährigen dann doch durchaus was Feines. Andere freuen sich über ihre Tennispokale, bei mir wars halt ein Angelpokal.

Hab in diesem Kontext damals sehr viel rein stippenderweise gelernt (präzises Loten, Werfen mit ganz leichten Montagen, sinnvolles/gezieltes Anfüttern...), möchte diese Erfahrung keinesfalls missen. Da profitiere ich sozusagen bis heute davon.

Aber ne Präsi, die selbst nicht angelt, kann das halt nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich finds bedenklich, wenn schon son kleines Jugendpokalangeln heute quasi illegal ist bzw. bezeichnungsmäßig irgendwie "kaschiert" werden muss. Völlig übertrieben - da sollte echt was passieren.

Denn aus genannten Gründen erachte ich so ne Veranstaltung als durchaus gemeinnützig (da es Jugendliche sinnvoll beschäftigt) und sozialkompetenz-fördernd. 

Da isses doch extrem krank, dass genau sowas auf höherer Ebene den Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus gefährden kann, weil irgendwelche realitätsfremden und offenbar auch noch feigen Typen sich in (auch noch selbst geschaffenem) Wischiwaschi verstricken, anstatt mal aufn Tisch zu hauen und ne sinnvolle "Legalisierungsgrundlage" zu schaffen.

Ein eklatanter Systemfehler - etwas Gemeinnütziges kann einen Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus killen. Das gibts echt nur in Angeldeutschland.


----------



## Nahehunter (25. Januar 2014)

*Respektbekundung*

Guten Tag.

Respekt - Thomas F. 

Ich zweifele ja mittlerweile ob unsere Präsidentin überhaupt schonmal einen Verein geleitet hat. (Protokollversand -Termintreue bei Einladungen usw)

Ein Ex- Außenminister der kein Englisch konnte - eine Familienministerin die Wickeltisch in den Kasernen und Liebe im Schießgraben oder in der Waffenkammer haben möchte.............

Nochmals - Respekt vor Deiner professionellen und objektiven Berichterstattung im A-Bord. Es lesen sehr viele, es äußern sich nur noch nicht alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

uuups...
Danke, 
Freut mich, auch mal sowas zu lesen.
Danke..


----------



## muddyliz (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie IN "Wettangeln" ist sieht man doch an der Anzahl der Veranstaltungen.
> Selbst in fast jedem Angelverein finden Königsangeln etc. statt. Zwar eher zur "Gemeinschaftsförderung", aber auch mit dem gewissen Ehrgeiz den Pokal und andere Sachpreise *hust* Erinnerungsgaben  zu holen.


Nur, der Zweck "Förderung der Gemeinschaft" wird vom BMF nicht als akzeptabler Grund für Angelwettbewerbe anerkannt. Dieser Grund stand zwar auf dem Papier, welches der VDSF 1995 dem BMF vorlegte, wurde aber vom BMF gestrichen. Die Gründe "Förderung der Gemeinschaft" und "Tradition" werden zwar immer noch vom VDSF als legitim für das Abhalten von "Gemeinschftsfischen" erachtet, sind es aber laut Schreiben des BMF seit 1995 nicht mehr. Wobei man wieder mal sieht, wie lange der VDSF schon geschlafen hat, und jetzt als DAFV immer noch schläft.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es geht darum, was erlaubt sein sollte und was nicht erlaubt ist. Extrempositionen dürften da kaum weiterhelfen.


Ja, das kann der eine Weg sein, um zumindest im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze Freiraum zu definieren & zu verteidigen.

Meiner Meinung nach müsste eine Interessenvertretung _darüber hinaus(!)_ hehre Ziele verfolgen; durch unsinnige Gesetze (Stellung Fisch im TierSchG, Rechtsprechung daraus) beschnittenen Freiraum zurück zu erobern.
Im Rahmen dieses Themas wäre das Ziel: klassisches Wettangeln wieder einführen zu wollen! 
Völlig egal wie realistisch diese Forderung _heute_ ist.
Ich sehe das nicht als eine Extremposition, sondern als  selbstverständlich an.

Leider versagt der BV schon beim zuerst genannten Punkt völlig; schlimmer noch, engt durch sein (Nicht-)Handeln bestehende Freiräume zusätzlich ein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Jede Freiheit hat ihre Grenze in der Freiheit des anderen.



Wohl war. Und diese Grenzen sind die Voraussetzung für eine funktionierende Gemeinschaft.

Man darf aber fragen, in wie weit Wettfischen die Freiheit jener einschränkt, die nicht daran teilnehmen wollen. Die Freiheit oder die Rechte der Fische dürften wohl außerhalb von PETA und Konsorten keine Rolle spielen.
Gleiches gilt für den lebenden Köfi, Setzkescher u.a.

Es hätte z.B. ein wertvolles Ziel eines Verbandes sein können, der modernen Wissenschaft zu folgen und den Stellenwert der Fische im Tierschutzgesetz, und den Bezug zwischen Tierschutzgesetz und Angeln wieder in einen vernünftigen Rahmen zurückzuführen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich sehe diese Grauzone nicht.
> Das BFM hat sich auch klar gegen dieses Umbennen der Wettfischen ausgesprochen.
> ...



 Das sehe ich anders! Ein Hegefischen wird bei der zuständigen Behörde angezeigt und genehmigt. Somit ist dieses ein genehmigtes HEGEFISCHEN und dürfte somit keine Probleme mit dem FA geben! Denn ein Verwaltungsakt wird nicht automatisch nichtig, weil er rechtswidrig ist. Somit ist die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei einem genehmigten Hegefischen in meinen Augen nicht gefährdet.


----------



## antonio (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders! Ein Hegefischen wird bei der zuständigen Behörde angezeigt und genehmigt. Somit ist dieses ein genehmigtes HEGEFISCHEN und dürfte somit keine Probleme mit dem FA geben! Denn ein Verwaltungsakt wird nicht automatisch nichtig, weil er rechtswidrig ist. Somit ist die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei einem genehmigten Hegefischen in meinen Augen nicht gefährdet.



das eine hat doch mit dem anderen direkt nichts zu tun.
auch wenn es ein genehmigtes hegefischen ist aber eben bestimmte punkte aus dem erlaß an das finanzamt erfüllt werden kann dies die gemeinnützigkeit gefährden.
man muß nicht illegale sachen machen um die gemeinnützigkeit zu gefährden.
also es kann alles rechtens sein und trotzdem sind bedingungen für die gemeinnützigkeit eben nicht erfüllt.
sonst wäre es ja so, daß alle vereine gemeinnützig sein könnten oder im umkehrschluß, alle die die nicht gemeinnützig sind tun illegale sachen.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Aber ein (genehmigtes) Hegefischen dient doch immer dem Naturschutz, oder? Dann kann das FA doch nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen! Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch? Wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen Naturschutz zugesprochen wurde und ich ein Hegefischen im Sinne des Naturschutzes durchgeführt wird, kann man mir als Verein doch nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen??? Sagt mir mein rechtliches Verständnis...


----------



## antonio (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ob es dem naturschutz dient oder nicht ist völlig wumpe.
wichtig ist, ob kriterien zur erhaltung der gemeinnützigkeit verletzt werden und dies ist eben nicht nur der naturschutz.
und wie schon gesagt, man kann sich vollkommen im legalen rahmen bewegen und trotzdem gegen die kriterien für die gemeinnützigkeit verstoßen.
dies tun im wesentlichen alle vereine, organisationen, die eben nicht gemeinnützig sind.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber ein (genehmigtes) Hegefischen dient doch immer dem Naturschutz, oder? Dann kann das FA doch nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen! Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch? Wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen Naturschutz zugesprochen wurde und ich ein Hegefischen im Sinne des Naturschutzes durchgeführt wird, kann man mir als Verein doch nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen??? Sagt mir mein rechtliches Verständnis...



Wenn die Begründung für Hegefischen der Naturschutz wäre, dürfte es für Gewässer nach Absatz 2 Bayerisches Fischereigesetz keine Genehmigung dafür geben, da diese Gewässer von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen sind.

 Es gibt für diese Gewässer aber genehmigte Hegefischen en masse. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



antonio schrieb:


> ob es dem naturschutz dient oder nicht ist völlig wumpe.
> wichtig ist, ob kriterien zur erhaltung der gemeinnützigkeit verletzt werden und dies ist eben nicht nur der naturschutz.
> und wie schon gesagt, man kann sich vollkommen im legalen rahmen bewegen und trotzdem gegen die kriterien für die gemeinnützigkeit verstoßen.
> dies tun im wesentlichen alle vereine, organisationen, die eben nicht gemeinnützig sind.
> ...



So ist es - dazu kommt noch, was viele vergessen:
Im Finanzrecht ist die Beweislast umgekehrt, im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Rechtsgebieten (Strafrecht z. B.).

Bedeutet, dass man nicht Dir die Schuld beweisen muss als Finanzamt, sondern Du Deine Unschuld.

Nur ein weiteres Beispiel zu Erklärung, dass das Finanzrecht NICHT mit anderen Rechtsgebieten zu verquicken ist (die muss man AUCH (zusätzlich) beachten, haben aber keinen Einfluss auf Entscheidungen nach Finanzrecht):
Es ist nicht juristisch verboten, zu viele Rücklagen zu haben.

Übersteigen die Rücklagen eines Vereines aber ein gewisses Maß, wird dem Verein vom FA auch die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen (und bevor wieder einer besser zu wissen müssen meint: Ich spreche von freien Rücklagen).

Das Finanzamt hat Regeln vom BMF, wie Hegeangeln auszusehen haben und was Wettangeln sind - unabhängig davon wie das Naturschutzbehörden, Fischereibehörden oder Gerichte sehen - das ist eine rein "finanztechnische"  Sache bzw. Anweisung, die REIN GAR NICHTS mit anderen Rechtsgebieten zu tun hat.

Und NUR ALLEINE daran macht ein FA die zu entziehende Gemeinnützigkeit fest - die interessiert nicht die Bohne, ob da von anderen Behörden Genehmigungen vorliegen für was auch immer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber ein (genehmigtes) Hegefischen dient doch immer dem Naturschutz, oder?



Oder !

Hegefischen haben mit Naturschutz nix zu tun. 

Der Grund für echte Hegefischen ist die Verbesserung fischereiwirtschaftlicher Belange.


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Übersteigen die Rücklagen eines Vereines aber ein gewisses Maß, wird dem Verein vom FA auch die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen (und bevor wieder einer besser zu wissen müssen meint: Ich spreche von freien Rücklagen).
> 
> .


 
Stimmt,
gerade deshalb mussten wir zu meiner Zeit eine irre Investion leisten, da reibt sich der ehemaliger Besitzer heute noch die Hände .


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders! Ein Hegefischen wird bei der zuständigen Behörde angezeigt und genehmigt. Somit ist dieses ein genehmigtes HEGEFISCHEN und dürfte somit keine Probleme mit dem FA geben! Denn ein Verwaltungsakt wird nicht automatisch nichtig, weil er rechtswidrig ist. Somit ist die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei einem genehmigten Hegefischen in meinen Augen nicht gefährdet.



Stellt sich die Frage von welcher Art Hegefischen wir reden.

Man kann Hegefischen veranstalten ohne Mannschaftsbildung, ohne Platzverlosung, ohne Erinnerungsgaben etc.

Dann stellt sich die Frage ob an manchen Gewässern ein elektr. Abfischen zur Hege nicht praktischer wäre statt 3-4x ein Hegefischen mit an die Hundert Anglern zu veranstalten.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Finanzamt hat Regeln vom BMF, wie Hegeangeln auszusehen haben und was Wettangeln sind - unabhängig davon wie das Naturschutzbehörden, Fischereibehörden oder Gerichte sehen - das ist eine rein "finanztechnische"  Sache bzw. Anweisung, die REIN GAR NICHTS mit anderen Rechtsgebieten zu tun hat.
> 
> Und NUR ALLEINE daran macht ein FA die zu entziehende Gemeinnützigkeit fest - die interessiert nicht die Bohne, ob da von anderen Behörden Genehmigungen vorliegen für was auch immer.



Ich hab schon mal gesagt, Fischdieb richtet ein entsprechendes Fischen aus und du schreibst den Brief ans zuständige FA. Wenns danebengeht könnt ihr die Sache ja beim nächsten Finanzgericht ausdiskutieren. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich wage die Prophezeiung, dass nach der heutigen Präsidiumssitzung - spätestens  aber nach der VA-Sitzung am 08.02. - alle Angeln, die nicht zu 100% den Vorgaben des FA entsprechen, vom Verband nicht mehr geduldet werden und es keine Teilnahme mehr an internationalen Angeln geben wird.

Von daher  wird das kaum umsetzbar sein........


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Überschrift Wettangeln, Nachfrage bei Frau. Dr. interessiert ja erst mal keine alte Sau...leicht übertrieben
Unsere Vereinsvorstände hats auch nicht interessiert, bis das MFr. Königgsfischen von Petra wegen Tierquällerei angezeigt wurde.
Hab mich mit ihnen unterhalten, sogar der Arlinghaus war ihnen ein Begriff.
Die haben sich (und ihre Vorgänger) Jahrzehntelang nix darum geschixxen was die Verbände machen.
Jetzt plötzlich wird das Thema Verband aber aktuell.
Zitat Vorstand: Für was bezahlen die wir eigentlich, dafür sind die doch da.. (MFr. Königgsfischen)
Es geht um unser Königsfischen am Fluss, das laut Vorstand auf jeden Fall durchgeführt wird. (Fische müssen getötet gewogen und dann Verwertet werden, BlaBla)
Und es geht um unser Seefest, beides sogenante Traditionsveranstaltungen.
Und bei diesem Thema hört der Spass unserer Vorstände plötzlich auf.
Die erwarten vom Verband eine Verteidigung ihrer Veranstaltungen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann stellen sie  sich die Frage, wozu brauche ich eigentlich einen Verband?
Zur Zeit kümmert sich unser BZ und LV um die Anzeige.
Im BV ist Bayern aktuell eh nicht.
Zurück zur Aussage von Frau Dr.
Was ist Wettangeln ,Königsfischen, Hegefischen?|uhoh:
Die Grenzen  sind schwierig, unklar...
Aber es ist ein Thema zu dem Vereinsvorstände eine klare Meihnung haben... Sie wollen es erhalten.#6
Ich weiss nicht wie das in anderen BLändern ist, aber wenn sie hier nicht unterstützt werden hört für viele der Spass auf.
Von dieser kleinen Aussage von Frau Dr. könnte ein Umdenken  bei Vorständen ausgelöst werden, wenn sie selbst mal betroffen sind..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gorbatchov:
Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben....

Wir fordern schon seit Jahren ein Umdenken des Bundesverbandes, einsetzen der Landesverbände für Angeln und Angler und durch die Vereine das Abwählen der Nichtstuer an der Spitze...

Nun müssen sie die Scheixxe auslöffeln, die sie sich selber eingebrockt haben, indem sie die Verbandler machen liesen und weder kontrollierten noch maßregelten oder abwählten..

Nun kriegen sie, was sie dafür verdienen..


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Thomas, 

die Bewirtung unserer Veranstaltungen machen ext. Gewerbebetreiber, sollte damit sauber für den Verein sein,
oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wie bei Angelveranstaltungen (das Thema hier):
Frag euer zuständiges FA..


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was ist denn nun aus dieser Sitzung rausgekommen ? Die machen ja wieder Top secred davon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Noch nix Belegbares bekannt.
Aber, ums mal so zu sagen:
Es hat nie was Gutes für Angler bedeutet, wenn man so lange nix gehört hat...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auf der Tagesordnung zur Verbandsausschusssitzung am 08.02. 2014 steht als TOP 10:
Teilnahme fischereiliche Veranstaltungen in der CIPS

Da ist also nach wie vor nix geregelt sondern nach wie vor Diskussionsbedarf, egal was Referenten oder Sonstige immer gerne irgendwo, irgendwie schreiben und welche sich widersprechende Schreiben dazu die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zu dem Thema auf Nachfragen in der Welt verteilt....-


----------



## Knispel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es tut sich etwas im Verband ! Der DAFV kooperiert ab sofort mit der Zeitschrift : Der Matchangler . Auf der Titelseite Heft 1 / 14 steht groß : Offizieller Partner des DAFV - _Feeder_ . Man will die Zeitschrift als Sprachrohr verwenden und laut S.Q. alle interessierten des Feeder und Matchangelns mit den neusten Geschehnisen auf Bundes und Länderebene versorgen ( Seite 7 ), wörtlich - "wir freuen uns auf eine erfolgreich , gemeinsame Zukunft ". Als erstes ist schon einmla eine große Terminübersicht verschiedenster Fischen abgedruckt. Ich finde es klasse - ehrlich - nur hätte man das nicht auch auf der offiziellen Verbandsseite bringen können ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ob das Präsidium von dieser Zusammenarbeit auch weiss??

Also jemand ausser Steffen Quinger??

Und ich warte mal in Ruhe die VA- Sitzung ab am 08.02., auf der sowohl die Teilnahme an CIPS-Veranstaltungen wie auch das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit auf der Tagesordnung stehen.


----------



## Knispel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auf der Seite der Zeitschrift steht das auch schon :
http://www.matchangler.de/


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich begrüße den Schritt.... geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung. Leider ist das Magazin Matchangler keine so große Auflage wie der Blinker, F&F usw...


Aber man soll ja auch kleine Ziele loben


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

toll mit der Zeitschrift?! da wo nur beworben wird was ein gewisser Händler der im gleichen Haus wie die Redaktion wohnt, im Sortiment hat.


----------



## snofla (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

was hilft die Zusammenarbeit wenn am Ende alles gekeult wird, darauf wirds hinaus laufen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da haben sich zwei kompetente Kooperationspartner gefunden- wenn ich schon die Abkürzung "BRD" lese. Insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion des DAV und VDSF...


----------



## Knispel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ganz aktuell vom 29.1.2014
Mal sehen ob der Verband hier etwas gegen unternimmt :
http://www.veganblog.de/2014/01/29/...ergehen-der-tierquaelerei-isd-§17-nr-1-tschg/
oder wie er weitermacht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das Präsidium von dieser Zusammenarbeit auch weiss??
> 
> Also jemand ausser Steffen Quinger??




Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es die Durchblutung fördert.


----------



## Lazarus (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell vom 29.1.2014
> Mal sehen ob der Verband hier etwas gegen unternimmt :


Was sollte man denn gegen eine Nebelwand unternehmen? Ich sehe da nichts (an)greifbares. BlaBla der Peta, keine Fakten. Die Petaner können im Netz viel schreiben, kost' ja nix.

Andererseits: Wettfischen IST in Deutschland verboten. Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. Aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes.  In Bayern, darauf bezieht sich der Link, sogar explizit über das Fischereigesetz.

Seid doch froh, dass das bisher niemand bemerkt hat, und macht weiter eure Hegefischen, wenn ihr Spaß daran habt. Wenn es dann aber doch mal einer merkt, hoffe ich, dass keiner heult.

Dass plötzlich die Peta das Wettfischen entdeckt hat, wird ja nicht an der Diskussion im AB liegen, mit der Drohung die Angler bei den Behörden anzuschwärzen?
Immerhin haben die Petaner, doof wie sie sind, bis jetzt immer legale Gemeinschaftsfischen angezeigt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es tut sich etwas im Verband ! Der DAFV kooperiert ab sofort mit der Zeitschrift : Der Matchangler . Auf der Titelseite Heft 1 / 14 steht groß : Offizieller Partner des DAFV - _Feeder_ . Man will die Zeitschrift als Sprachrohr verwenden und laut S.Q. alle interessierten des Feeder und Matchangelns mit den neusten Geschehnisen auf Bundes und Länderebene versorgen ( Seite 7 ), wörtlich - "wir freuen uns auf eine erfolgreich , gemeinsame Zukunft ". Als erstes ist schon einmla eine große Terminübersicht verschiedenster Fischen abgedruckt. Ich finde es klasse - ehrlich - nur hätte man das nicht auch auf der offiziellen Verbandsseite bringen können ?



Nach meinen Infos gibt es keine "offizielle Kooperation" seitens des VDSF/DAFV, die vom Präsidium genehmigt oder angegangen worden wäre. 

Das war wohl eher die Entscheidung Einzelner aus dem BV, da vorzupreschen und so was anzugehen, weil die das gerne hätten, aber anscheinend nicht im Verband abgestimmt.

Vielleicht kommt da beim VA am 08.02. auch noch Näheres dazu raus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zumindest auf der Seite von www.Matchangler.de ist die Meldung inzwischen auch nicht mehr zu finden, wo das bis heute noch stand....


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Denn schau mal hier - groß und deutlich !
http://www.matchangler.de/pub/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/MA114Umschlag.jpg

aber wie gesagt, die Zeitung ist gedruckt, ausgeliefert und jeder kann das auf Seite 7 lesen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

naja, eine Druckausgabe kann man auch bei einer Falschmeldung nicht so schnell nicht zurückziehen wie eine Falschmeldung auf einer Internetseite rausnehmen...

Da wird sicherlich in der nächsten Druckausgabe auch eine Richtigstellung kommen, nehme ich mal an..


----------



## snofla (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

auf der FB Seite steht das Titelbild auch noch abgebildet, wir werden sehen............lesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich seh das momentan auch nur als Indiz mit dem runternehmen von der Seite.
Wie gesagt, habe ich Infos darüber von mehreren, sich bisher als verlässlich erwiesenen Quellen, dass das nicht abgesprochen war..
Und ich kenn ja auch Harald und werd das noch versuchen abzuklären, sobald ich den mal persönlich  kriege..


----------



## Joleen (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hat das damals nicht die Mauer zu Fall gebracht "eine Falschmeldung" ?#q


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Joleen schrieb:


> Hat das damals nicht die Mauer zu Fall gebracht "eine Falschmeldung" ?#q



Nö! 
er war es: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYVi7n7aoB4 :vik:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich geh inzwischen davon aus, dass sich der VDSF/DAFV von allen Angeln - und zwar national wie international! - deren Unterstützung oder Förderung (durch Finanzierung, Teilnahme, Teams, Ausrichtung etc.), die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF entsprechen, verabschieden wird. 
Ebenfalls werden die das allen LV und Vereinen, die im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sind, so vorgeben bzw. empfehlen (müssen)....

Die haben kaum eine Wahl in meinen Augen.

Die Frage ist für mich nur, was sie dann machen...

Kopf in den Sand wie früher der VDSF, und die Angler im Regen stehen lassen?

Oder es angehen, dass zukünftig wieder Angeln möglich sein werden, die auch nach den Regeln näher an der anglerischen Realität angesiedelt sind und nicht mehr dazu "zwingen", um die geltenden Regularien "rumzumauscheln"...

Also vernünftige, praxisnahe Leitlinien aufstellen und die auch mit den Behörden (BMF, Tierschutzreferenten in diesem Fall) abklären und genehmigen lassen..

Man wird sehen......



PS:
Dass das alles vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört hätte und wir oft genug darauf hingewiesen haben, will ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber hier nochmal erwähnen................


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Warten wir einmal ab. Steffen Quinger hat doch bereits vor 14 Tagen ein Protokoll versprochen - was er veröffenlichen wollte. Nur bis heute ist noch nichts erschienen - langsam glaube ich aber nicht mehr daran. 
*Ist das die vom Verband versprochene Offenheit und Mitnahme gegenüber den Anglern ? Das sähe in meinen Augen aber anders auch ....* oder geht man nach dem Motto : Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern und dreht sich mit dem Wind ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ääääh?

Wann hätte der Verband wo Offenheit und Mitnahme gegenüber Anglern versprochen??

Hab ich was verpasst??????????


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hatte Frau Dr. nicht einmal so etwas ( oder ähnlich ) ganz am Anfang ihrer "Karriere" als Anglerin verlauten lassen ? Ich glaube ja immer noch an das gute im Menschen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

nenenene - sie hatte gesagt, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend hätten sich Angler ja bei der 
(Kon)Fusion einbringen können.
Von Mitnahme etc. war meines Wissens nirgends die Rede ...
Aber Papier ist ja geduldig, wie es so schön heisst..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nach Rücksprache mit Herrn Heinrich, Chefredakteur vom Matchangler, kann ich Folgendes vermelden:
Bis dato gibt es keine offizielle Partnerschaft des VDSF/DAFV mit dem Matchangler.

Das muss der DAFV erst noch intern klären, wie von uns gemeldet, war das wohl ein Alleingang einzelner "Interessierter" ..

Aus den Reihen der Angler, die auch im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sind, wird dennoch weiterhin für den Matchangler berichtet werden, unabhängig davon, wie sich der Verband dazu letzten Endes orientieren wird..


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich für mich finde es äußerst bedauerlich, dass sich diese Partnerschaft als "Ente", "Falschmeldung oder "Luftblase" endpuppt hat. 
Ich bin nun einmal wirklich gespannt, wie lange die Gruppe der "einzelnen Interessierten " noch so weitermachen kann - man hört auf einmal auch nichts von denen mehr. Wundert mich echt, ich bin damals wegen meiner positiver Einstellung zum Wettfischen ( da verabschiedete sich der VdSF gerade davon ) im hohen Bogen aus dem Präsidium eines LV geflogen. Ich bin auch heute noch für Wettfischen und nehme regelmäßig an Wochenenden dran teil - allerdings nicht in D. Ich gehe halt Wettfischen, Hegefischen kann ich zu Hause an unserem Gartenteich.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Im Stippforum gehts grade auch wieder lustig zur Sache....
Und wer wer ist schuld an der bescheidenen Situation ??? 
Wir, die destruktiven besserwissenden Dauernörgler !!!

Wenns nicht so traurig wäre, müßte man glatt herzhaft lachen....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Im Stippforum gehts grade auch wieder lustig zur Sache....
> Und wer wer ist schuld an der bescheidenen Situation ???
> Wir, die destruktiven besserwissenden Dauernörgler !!!
> 
> ...



Hat wohl was mit Psychologie zu tun.

http://fundraising-knigge.de/ubertr...bringer-schlechter-nachrichten-gekopft-wurde/


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nee Ralle, wir sind noch viel schlimmer, mit unserer destruktiven Nörgelei hindern wir den DAFV daran, was vernünftiges für Angler zu erreichen. Schämen sollten wir uns, blockieren wir doch sämtliche positiven Entwicklungen, die der DAFV so gerne für uns vorantreiben würde......


----------



## Lazarus (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> *Schämen sollten wir uns*, blockieren wir doch sämtliche positiven Entwicklungen, die der DAFV so gerne für uns vorantreiben würde......


Von Scham bemerkt man aber nicht viel. Die Häme ist dagegen nicht zu übersehen. Aber Ehre wem Ehre gebührt: Gute Arbeit! Was sind schon ein paar Stipper als Kollateralschaden, wenn ihr dem Verband ein paar Kratzer verpassen könnt.

Welche Gruppe der organisierten nehmt ihr euch denn als nächstes vor?  Lohnend wären die Gewässerpools, ihr müsst nur einen Hebel finden, um  die aus den Angeln [sic!] zu heben. Euch wird schon was einfallen, da habe  ich vollstes Vertrauen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Von Scham bemerkt man aber nicht viel. Die Häme ist dagegen nicht zu übersehen. Aber Ehre wem Ehre gebührt: Gute Arbeit! Was sind schon ein paar Stipper als Kollateralschaden, wenn ihr dem Verband ein paar Kratzer verpassen könnt.
> 
> Welche Gruppe der organisierten nehmt ihr euch denn als nächstes vor?  Lohnend wären die Gewässerpools, ihr müsst nur einen Hebel finden, um  die aus den Angeln [sic!] zu heben. Euch wird schon was einfallen, da habe  ich vollstes Vertrauen.




Netter Versuch.:q

Aber zu seicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Du verstehst das nicht, Ralle....

Erstens ist das Offtopic (welch Wunder....)....

Zweitens ist das wie beim ADAC:
Schuld sind auch da nicht Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer, die intransparent und schlecht arbeiten und auch alle früheren Warnungen missachtet haben.

Sondern diejenigen, die das recherchiert, ermittelt, aufgedeckt und veröffentlicht haben..... 


Zum Thema zurück:
Das wird definitiv am Samstag Thema auf dem VA sein, dass der Verband alle nationalen und internationalen Veranstaltungen stoppen wird, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF entsprechen (keine markierten Plätze, keine Setzkescher, kein umsetzen, sofortiges Töten, keinen weiterführenden Charakter, keine geschlossenen Mannschaften, keine Vergabe von Preisen ("Erinnerungsgaben") an Sieger und Platzierte, keine Veranstaltungen nicht auf Vereinsebene, keine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung (in dem Zusammenhang auch keine zu hohen Startgebühren, max. knapp über Tageskarte), etc., etc. etc.,....).

Ob und in wie weit sich der Verband darauf verständigen können wird, gemeinsam an einer vernünftigen, zukünftigen Lösung im Sinne der Angler zu arbeiten, steht in den Sternen....


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das gab's doch schon in der Antike, dass man bei schlechten Nachrichten erstmal den Boten köppt. :m

Dass einzelne dann auch noch hier versuchen, uns an den Karren zu pissen, weil Thomas es gewagt hat, dazu konkrete Fragen an die Frau Präsidentin zu stellen, erzeugt den Eindruck von genau der Lächerlichkeit, mit der sich dieser neue Bundesverband schon seit vor seiner konfusionierten Gründung immer wieder und immer intensiver präsentiert.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ist aber Offtopic hier, lassen wir das einfach ab hier..

Hier geht's nicht um uns/mich...
Sondern um den Verband, die Präsidentin, die Einstellung zu Angelveranstaltungen, wann die jetzigen vollends verboten werden und ob die verbandsseitig willens und in der Lage sind, zielführend zusammen mit den zuständigen Behörden (BMF und Tierschutzreferenten) praxisnähere und zeitgemäßere, vergleichende  Angeln möglich zu machen.

Auch der Präsi des LAV-SH wartet diesbezüglich ja immer noch auf Antwort auf seine diesbezüglichen, mehrfachen Nachfragen bei Frau Dr. seit Monaten.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4063448#post4063448
Nach dem Entwurf der Richtlinien, die sich der Verband geben will, gibt es Teilnahme an internationalen Meisterschaften.

Für Caster.....

Und auch nur für Caster...............


Für richtige Angler gibt's nur die "Pflege der verschiedenen kulturellen Traditionen des Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischens sowie des Königsfischens als Bestandteil des Vereinslebens"..

Nix mit internationalen Meisterschaften wie beim Casting....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

PS:
*Es steht da auch nix drin*, dass der VDSF/DAFV zukünftig versuchen will, wieder an solchen internationalen Wettfischen *für Angler* teilnehmen zu können oder dass man versucht, mit den zuständigen Behörden (BMF, Tierschutzreferenten der Länder) die Bedingungen für die nationalen Angeln praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher zu gestalten...

Man hat nur noch die alten VDSF-Richtlinien (allgemein, wie die für Süß- und Salzwasser extra) nochmal mitgeschickt, die ja nach wie vor gelten und die auf Betreiben des VDSF Grundlage für die praxisfremde und anglerfeindliche Anweisung des BMF an die FA waren.....


----------



## muddyliz (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Thomas,
du versteifst dich auf internationale Angelwettbewerbe. Dies betrifft jedoch nur einige wenige Angler. Viel wichtiger ist, dass sich der DAFV um eine repressalienfreie und trotzdem juristisch sichere Ausrichtung von Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Vereinen landauf und landab kümmern sollte.

Laut Schreiben des BMF vom 19.9.1995 unter Bezugnahme auf die Regelungen des VDSF können für ein Wettfischen sprechen:
- "das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen". Wieso dies? Es dient doch dem Schutz von schützenswerten Uferpartien, weil dort eben keine Plätze ausgesteckt werden.
- "das Verwenden von Setzkeschern". Wieso das? In etlichen Bundesländern sind Setzkescher erlaubt. Welchen Sinn (außer Gängelung mit Billigung des VDSF/DAFV) soll diese Regelung haben?
- "das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische". In vielen Bundesländern gibt es kein Abknüppelgebot. Weshalb sollen dann Fische getötet werden? (Und das, laut BMF, mit Zustimmung der Naturschutzverbände. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.) Das Abknüppelgebot widerspricht ja auch den Gesetzen in bestimmten Bundesländern (z.B. RLP), denen zufolge Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Zweck der Hege mit anschließendem Umsetzen der gefangenen Fische in andere Gewässer als legaler Grund für Gemeinschaftsfischen gilt. Tote Fische umsetzen ???

Darum sollte sich der DAFV mal dringend kümmern, und zwar im Sinne der Angler und nicht gegen die Angler. Aber die kriegen ja den Hintern nicht hoch. (Wobei fraglich ist, ob die überhaupt einen in der Hose haben.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Siehe oben, die Richtlinien des VDSF für die nationalen Angeln wurden ja jetzt als "Delegiertenmaterial" für Samstag mitgeschickt, ich habe das extra erwähnt - ebenso wie das Zitat mit Hinweis auf nationale Angeln (von wegen ich würde nur auf internationale Angeln abzielen...):



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> *Es steht da auch nix drin*, dass der VDSF/DAFV zukünftig versuchen will, wieder an solchen internationalen Wettfischen *für Angler* teilnehmen zu können oder dass man versucht, mit den zuständigen Behörden (BMF, Tierschutzreferenten der Länder) *die Bedingungen für die nationalen Angeln praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher *zu gestalten...
> 
> Man hat nur noch die alten VDSF-Richtlinien (allgemein, wie die für Süß- und Salzwasser extra) nochmal mitgeschickt, die ja nach wie vor gelten und *die auf Betreiben des VDSF Grundlage für die praxisfremde und anglerfeindliche Anweisung des BMF an die FA waren*.....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für richtige Angler gibt's nur die "Pflege der verschiedenen kulturellen Traditionen des Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischens sowie des Königsfischens als Bestandteil des Vereinslebens"..
> 
> .





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema zurück:
> Das wird definitiv am Samstag Thema auf dem VA sein, dass der Verband alle nationalen und internationalen Veranstaltungen stoppen wird, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF entsprechen (keine markierten Plätze, keine Setzkescher, kein umsetzen, sofortiges Töten, keinen weiterführenden Charakter, keine geschlossenen Mannschaften, keine Vergabe von Preisen ("Erinnerungsgaben") an Sieger und Platzierte, keine Veranstaltungen nicht auf Vereinsebene, keine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung (in dem Zusammenhang auch keine zu hohen Startgebühren, max. knapp über Tageskarte), etc., etc. etc.,....).
> Ob und in wie weit sich der Verband darauf verständigen können wird, gemeinsam an einer vernünftigen, zukünftigen Lösung im Sinne der Angler zu arbeiten, steht in den Sternen....





muddyliz schrieb:


> Darum sollte sich der DAFV mal dringend kümmern, und zwar im Sinne der Angler und nicht gegen die Angler. Aber die kriegen ja den Hintern nicht hoch. (Wobei fraglich ist, ob die überhaupt einen in der Hose haben.)


Die kriegen den Hintern schon hoch - wenns gegen Angler geht.....


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> du versteifst dich auf internationale Angelwettbewerbe. Dies betrifft  jedoch nur einige wenige Angler. ...



ich sehe die versteifung eher beim verband 




muddyliz schrieb:


> ... Aber die kriegen ja den Hintern nicht  hoch. (Wobei fraglich ist, ob die überhaupt einen in der Hose  haben.)



schau ich mich um, seh ich davon reichlich und unübersehbare.
diese rückwärtige sicht führt aber zu nix: vorne musste schauen: hab dem thomas gottseidank noch nicht in die hose geschaut - aber ich vermute da was, was wir beim verband vermissen: eier nämlich ( das ist jetzt bitte nicht sexistisch zu verstehen)


----------



## muddyliz (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Jose schrieb:


> ich sehe die versteifung eher beim verband


Bei der Truppe fällt mir folgender Spruch ein:
"Früher war kein's der Glieder steif, bis auf ein's.
Heut sind alle Glieder steif, bis auf ein's."


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da muss selbst ich mir bei dem ernsten Thema einen grinsen - danke dafür 
;-)))


----------



## Lazarus (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Jungs, lasst stecken. Es ist zu offensichtlich, was passiert ist.

Es ist doch so: Wettfischen in ist in D gemäß dem Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Dafür kann weder der VDSF noch der DAFV noch gar der DAV etwas. Das Tierschutzgesetz wurde in den 80er Jahren mehrere Ebenen höher geschmiedet.

Also haben die Wettfischer sich jahrzehntelang arrangiert, indem sie Hegefischen durchgeführt haben. Sogar Weltmeisterschaften konnten so veranstaltet werden. Es konnten anscheinend viele mit dem Status Quo leben.

Nun, nach der Fusion, wurde aus Wettfischkreisen versucht, den Status des Wettfischens im Verband zu heben oder zumindest zu festigen. Leise und unauffällig, aber anscheinend mit guten Erfolgsaussichten.
Hätten dies funktioniert, wäre der DAFV gestärkt worden, was wiederum anderen Leuten nicht gefallen hätte. Also wurde dagegen agiert, und die Stipper als Bauernopfer abgeschrieben.
Was bin ich froh, dass ich kein Stipper oder Wettfischer bin!


----------



## Fr33 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, dass ich kein Stipper oder Wettfischer bin!



 Na dann hoffe ich für dich, dass nicht deine Art der Angelei auch als Bauernopfer gesehen und einfach abgeschrieben wird....

 Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber als nächstes sind dann die Spinnfischer dran, dann die Karpfenangler und irgendwann der letzte Angler, da heute keiner mehr Hungern muss wenn er nicht selbst gefangen Fisch daheim hat... denn dafür gibt's Sozialhilfe etc...


----------



## Lazarus (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich für dich, dass nicht deine Art der Angelei auch als Bauernopfer gesehen und einfach abgeschrieben wird....


Das hoffe ich auch. Allerdings fühle ich mich nicht angreifbar durch die pathologischen Verbandshasser. Die sind nämlich heute die schlimmsten Gegner der Angler. Und, ironischerweise, auch deren Nutznießer.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was für eine Aufregung....



muddyliz schrieb:


> Laut Schreiben des BMF vom 19.9.1995 unter Bezugnahme auf die Regelungen des VDSF *können* *für ein Wettfischen sprechen*:


 

Du hast es doch selbst geschrieben, es kann dafür sprechen, muss aber nicht.

Ist also alles eine Frage der Ausgestaltung und der Begründung. 

Ob einige Begründungen nun immer stimmig sind oder nicht, das kann nicht das Problem eines Bundesverbandes sein.

Ein BV kann immer nur einen relativ pauschalen Rahmen abstecken, allein aber schon aus dem Grund, dass es 16 verscheidenen Fischereigesetze gibt, nie Details klären oder vorgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Irgendwann wird es auch der letzte Verbandsclaqeur begreifen, dass es gar kein Problem ist, Angeln nach gültigem Landesrecht durchzuführen - nur eben NICHT jede Art von Angeln als gemeinnütziger Verein/Verband...

Das Problem besteht im vom *BUNDES*verband mit dem *BUNDES*finanzministerium ausgemachten Richtlinien, die *BUNDES*weit für ALLE Finanzämter gelten *und bei denen Landes/Fischereigesetze etc. KEINERLEI Rolle spielen!!*

Sondern nur die Anweisung des *BUNDES*finanzministeriums an die FA nach Zuarbeit des VDSF damals.

Weil es nicht im geringsten um Landes/Fischereirecht geht dabei.
Auch wenn es landesrechtlich (Fischereirecht) als Gemeinschaftsangeln gesehen wird, kann das finanztechnisch (Regeln BMF) eben als verbotenes Wettangeln gesehen werden - bzw. 
muss das so gesehen werden, wenn die entsprechenden Vorgaben des BMF von Veranstalter oder Förderer solcher Angeln nicht eingehalten werden.

Sondern es geht schlicht um rein finanztechnische Dinge, die klar nach Anweisung des *BUNDES*finanzministeriurms *BUNDES*weit für ALLE FA regeln, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen ist, wenn (unabhängig von AUCH zu beachtenden Landesgesetzen) diese Regeln, ausgemacht vom *BUNDES*verband mit dem *BUNDES*finanzminiserium, gültig *BUNDES*weit, nicht beachtet werden..

Daher kann das auch ausschliesslich der *BUNDES*verband mit dem *BUNDES*finanzministerium wieder gerade biegen, wie damals in Kooperation mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder....


----------



## Honeyball (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es auch der letzte Verbandsclaqeur begreifen, dass es gar kein Problem ist, Angeln nach gültigem Landesrecht durchzuführen - nur eben NICHT jede Art von Angeln als gemeinnütziger Verein/Verband...
> 
> Das Problem besteht im vom *BUNDES*verband mit dem *BUNDES*finanzministerium ausgemachten Richtlinien, die *BUNDES*weit für ALLE Finanzämter gelten *und bei denen Landes/Fischereigesetze etc. KEINERLEI Rolle spielen!!*
> 
> ...





Gib's auf!
So manche werden den Unterschied zwischen Finanzverfügungen (Richtlinien für Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit) und Gesetzeslage (TierSchG, Landesfischereiordnungen) erst begreifen, wenn sie sich darüber wundern, dass irgendwem die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wurde, obwohl er gar nicht juristisch belangt wurde.

Denkfrage für unsere Hinterbänkler: Wieso gibt es in Deutschland wohl ein Bundesministerium der Finanzen *und* ein Bundesjustizministerium???
...und für die, die sich für schlauer halten: Was ist denn wohl der Unterschied zwischen Steuerzahlung und Steuerrichtlinien und Gesetzen???
(Beide Fragen gelten natürlich nur für diejenigen, die ihre Steuererklärung *nicht* beim nächsten Amtsgericht abgeben !!!!)


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Jungs, lasst stecken. Es ist zu offensichtlich, was passiert ist.
> 
> Es ist doch so: Wettfischen in ist in D gemäß dem Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Dafür kann weder der VDSF noch der DAFV noch gar der DAV etwas. Das Tierschutzgesetz wurde in den 80er Jahren mehrere Ebenen höher geschmiedet.
> 
> ...



Ich wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb nicht wo im Gesetz Wettfischen verboten steht.
Danach kommen wir zu der Defintion Wettfischen.
Wodurch zeichnet sich dies aus?
Ist Wettfischen nicht auch die WM 2008 in Berlin gewesen?
Worin besteht der Unterschied?
Bestand eine Verbuttung der Weissfische?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es gibt einige wenige Bundesländer, die explizit ein Wettangelverbot im Gesetz haben.

Aber das ist eh nicht und war nie das Problem, was in Landesgesetzen steht.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4063954#post4063954

Siehe speziell:


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> So manche werden den Unterschied zwischen Finanzverfügungen (Richtlinien für Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit) und Gesetzeslage (TierSchG, Landesfischereiordnungen) erst begreifen, wenn sie sich darüber wundern, dass irgendwem die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wurde, obwohl er gar nicht juristisch belangt wurde.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt einige wenige Bundesländer, die explizit ein Wettangelverbot im Gesetz haben.
> 
> Aber das ist eh nicht und war nie das Problem, was in Landesgesetzen steht.
> 
> ...



Jojo, keine Sorge ich bin darüber informiert.
War nur eine Frage an den Kollegen....lt. Tierschutzgesetz verboten.
Möchte nur gerne mal dieses Verbot im Tierschutzgesetz lesen.


----------



## muddyliz (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es auch der letzte Verbandsclaqeur begreifen, dass es gar kein Problem ist, Angeln nach gültigem Landesrecht durchzuführen - nur eben NICHT jede Art von Angeln als gemeinnütziger Verein/Verband...
> 
> Das Problem besteht im vom *BUNDES*verband mit dem *BUNDES*finanzministerium ausgemachten Richtlinien, die *BUNDES*weit für ALLE Finanzämter gelten *und bei denen Landes/Fischereigesetze etc. KEINERLEI Rolle spielen!!*
> 
> ...


Genau deshalb fordere ich ja, dass sich der DAFV beim BMF für die Streichung folgender Passagen einsetzt:
- "das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen". 
- "das Verwenden von Setzkeschern". 
- "das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische", 
selbst wenn das nur kann-Regelungen sind. Denn kann-Regelungen *können* auch ggf. dazu verwendet werden, einem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen. Und diese o.g. kann-Regelungen sind da facto weltfremd, weil sie vielen Landesgesetzen sowie dem gesunden Menschenverstand widersprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Genau deshalb fordere ich ja, dass sich der DAFV beim BMF für die Streichung folgender Passagen einsetzt



ooooch, die "arbeiten" ja schon mit größter "Kompetenz" an "was auch immer Zielführendem":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4063528#post4063528

Dass das für Angler wieder eher ein Schuss in den Ofen gibt, das traue ich mich prophezeien...

Und wenn die in  den Ländern diese Gefahr (Gemeinnützigkeit/Angelveranstaltungen) nicht begreifen, weil die nicht über ihren Tellerrand gucken können oder wollen - sich das Personal im Bund aber wiederum aus den Ländern rekrutiert- was soll da frei nach Altkanzler Kohl schon "hinten rauskommen, was zählt".....

Wenn nur BV oder LV ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würden, würde ich das sogar begrüßen, um die endlich weg zu kriegen.

Das betrifft eben aber auch alle Vereine (damit aber auch Verbände, die ja juristisch auch "nur" Vereine sind), vor allem die, die solche Angeln veranstalten oder auch nur mittelbar fördern...

Und das muss wirklich nicht sein, da wären die Verbandler gefragt, das zu ändern...

Wir werden sehen, was am Ende (bzw. nach VA am Samstag) hinten rauskommt....................


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, was am Ende (bzw. nach VA am Samstag) hinten rauskommt....................




Was am Ende hinten rauskommt, wissen wir. Ist braun und stinkt.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nun wartet es doch ab. Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, was am Ende (bzw. nach VA am Samstag) hinten rauskommt....................



 Hoffentlich ist das eins. VA am Samstag = Ende DAFV....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Entweder ist das eine Falschmeldung, oder der DAFV (als CIPS-Mitglied, nur über den DAFV kann sich ein deutsches Team ja anmelden) schickt eine Verbandsmannschaft zur Weltmeisterschaft im Feederwettangeln 2014.
http://www.ncffi.ie/wffc/?page_id=2391

Ob das Präsidium und die kompetente Nichtanglerin, die Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, auch davon wissen?

Ob die schon mal in ihrem Haushalt geschaut haben, wie das finanziert wird und von wem und über welche Geschäftsstelle oder welches Konto?

Das wird sicher lustig werden morgen ;-)))


----------



## Elbangler_70 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gemeinnützigkeit/Angelveranstaltungen*
> Ein nicht in den Übergabebilanzen (und auch vorher nicht in den bekannten Finanzdokumenten des DAV) erwähntes Treuhandkonto des DAV, über das Veranstaltungen des DAV und nachfolgend des VDSF/DAFV 2013 abgerechnet wurden und das wohl auch 2014 noch verwendet wird, wäre kein Problem und alles in Ordnung.
> Das Konto ist wohl inzwischen ein privates und kein Treuhandkonto mehr, aber wurde nach unseren Erkenntnissen auch für Veranstaltungen des Verbandes 2013 und 2014 verwendet (was da alles drüber lief, sind wir noch dabei, wahrscheinlich Startgebühren, Sponsorengelder, Zahlung von Flügen, Hotels für Mannschaften/Betreuer etc.)
> 
> ...


 
Bedeutet obiger Beitrag, dass sich das Thema hier erledigt hat? So wie ich das verstehe wurden bzw werden diese "Veranstaltungen" privatisiert. Damit hat der Verband nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Ist das so richtig? Wie läuft das dann mit den Spenden dafür? Der/die Spender könnten diese ja dann geg. nicht mehr von der Steuer absetzen....

Ich glaube gründler hatte mal gemeint das diese Art von Angelveranstaltungen in D Geschichte sind. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Herr Quinger dies mit obigerAussage bestätigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es gibt vom Verband nur Veranstaltungen, welche den alten VDSF-Bedingungen, welche Grundlage für die Anweisung an die FA sind, genügen (kein weiterführendes Angeln als Alleinmerkmal, keine Platzmarkierung/Auszeichnung, keine Setzkescher, sofortiges Töten der Fische, keine Preise/Pokale für Platzierungen, kein großes Futtereinbringen etc.).
Das war die klare Aussage (wenngleich ich stark bezweifle, dass die traditionellen Angeltreffs Feeder etc. tatsächlich nach diesen Regeln stattfinden werden - man kann das ja mal erzählen, wie das in der Praxis aussieht, wird man dann sehen).

Es KANN KEINE "Privatisierung" z. B. bei der Teilnahme an CIPS-Angeln geben.

Man kann an CIPS-Angeln AUSSCHLIESSLICH über den Verband teilnehmen, der Mitglied in der CIPS ist und dafür bezahlt.

Auch wenn Angler "auf eigene Kosten" zu CIPS-Veranstaltungen fahren würde, würde der Verband das immer noch fördern durch Mitgliedschaft und Bezahlung der CIPS und es wäre so klar eine die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Förderung von Wettangeln.

Kommen dazu noch nationale Angeltreffs, Sichtungen, Qualis, Training (braucht man ja alles nicht zum Hegen, sondern nur für weiterführende Angeln), hat ein FA-Bamter schon fast keine Wahl mehr, als bei Bekanntwerden die Gemeinnützigkeit sowohl dem Dachverband wie auch dem Landesverband, dessen Verein ein solches Angeln fördert (und selbst "nur" bei kostenloser "zur Verfügung stellen von Gewässern") und dem so fördernden Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen.

Unabhängig von ebenfalls zu beachtenden Landesgesetzen wie Fischereirecht, was aber rein gar nichts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hat..

X-mal ausgeführt...

Es fehlt aber immer noch die versprochene Antwort von der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dem Präsidium oder den Geschäftsstellen auf die Nachfrage diesbezüglich von Präsident Stockfleth, ebenso wie eine konkrete Antwort auf unsere Nachfrage.

Es hat sich also noch rein gar nicht erledigt - nur weil "die da oben" das augenscheinlich nicht blicken und begreifen und weiter mauscheln wollen, erledigt sich eben noch lange nichts............


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zitat :
Es KANN KEINE "Privatisierung" z. B. bei der Teilnahme an CIPS-Angeln geben.

Man kann an CIPS-Angeln AUSSCHLIESSLICH über den Verband teilnehmen, der Mitglied in der CIPS ist und dafür bezahlt.

Auch wenn Angler "auf eigene Kosten" zu CIPS-Veranstaltungen fahren würde, würde der Verband  das immer noch fördern durch Mitgliedschaft und Bezahlung der CIPS und  es wäre so klar eine die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Förderung von  Wettangeln.


So habe ich das sinngemäß auch gestern im Stippforum geschrieben, bis jetzt keine Antwort....
Entweder sehen da einige die schwarze Wolke jetzt auch oder man gibt dem "dummen Jungen" einfach keine Antwort mehr.|supergri


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt vom Verband nur Veranstaltungen, welche den alten VDSF-Bedingungen, welche Grundlage für die Anweisung an die FA sind, genügen (kein weiterführendes Angeln als Alleinmerkmal, keine Platzmarkierung/Auszeichnung, keine Setzkescher, sofortiges Töten der Fische, keine Preise/Pokale für Platzierungen, kein großes Futtereinbringen etc.).
> Das war die klare Aussage (wenngleich ich stark bezweifle, dass die traditionellen Angeltreffs Feeder etc. tatsächlich nach diesen Regeln stattfinden werden - man kann das ja mal erzählen, wie das in der Praxis aussieht, wird man dann sehen).
> ........


 
So :
http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/termine/
oder so :
http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/nationale/

( hier sprechen schon die Bilder und Betietelung der Fischen Bände - dass zu den Richtlinien ... )


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Steffen will immer alles unter 4 Augen oder per Telefon machen.... na warum wohl....


Mein alter Chef hatte mir immer gesagt: "Bub, merk dir eins - du kannst im Gespräch soviel versprochen bekommen - am Ende zählt nur das geschriebe Wort!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Leute, mir isses vollkommen latte, was in anderen Foren dazu geschrieben wird - diskutiert das dort aus, wenn euch da was nicht passt. Nicht bei uns.
Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-eV-News-Februar-2014.php

Zitat:"Auf der Verbandsauschusssitzung am vergangenen Wochenende wurde dann  noch einmal bestätigt, dass der DAFV e.V. Anglerinnen und Angler zu den  CIPS Veranstaltungen (WM, EM, Club WM) anmelden wird. "




Alles easy.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und alles - Quinger auf VA - konform mit den alten VDSF-Regeln (keine Plätze, abschlagen, keine Setzkescher/umsetzen, keine zu hohen Startgelder, nur wenig Futter etc.)...
Da werden die sich aber freuen ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und alles - Quinger auf VA - konform mit den alten VDSF-Regeln (keine Plätze, abschlagen, keine Setzkescher/umsetzen, keine zu hohen Startgelder, nur wenig Futter etc.)...
> Da werden die sich aber freuen ;-)




Is das CIPS konform?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Quatsch....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Is das CIPS konform?



Das ist eher das typische "wasch mir den Pelz aber mach mich nicht nass" rumgeeiere.|uhoh:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ist eigentlich nicht mal einen Kommentar wert, aber der Ordnung halber........

http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/nationale/2013/Wurzen-Interviews-teil-2.php

Einfach ganz nach unten scrollen und das letzte Foto ansehen und den Satz darunter lesen.
Ich  gehe natürlich davon aus,  das die Medallien und Pokale gemäß den  Richtlinien des DAFV fürs Werfen auf die Arenbergscheibe verteilt worden  sind ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finds klasse, es gibt immer wieder Neues zu berichten ;-)

Es kursiert scheinbar laut eines Postings in einem anderen Forum eine Mail, in welcher die Gründung eines neuen Verbandes angekündigt wird.
http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=62041#post62041

Interessant sowohl die genannten Akteure (darunter 2 aus dem aktuellen VDSF/DAFV-Präsidium), der Zeitpunkt (zeitgleich mit der VA-Sitzung in Göttingen) und Inhalt/Zweck dieses Verbandes, wie sie in dieser Mail verbreitet wurden...


So soll also am 08. Februar 2014 in Leipzig durch Gerd Beich, Uwe Pretzlaff, Walter Hausler, Herry Panno, Fritz Emonts, Volker Schulze und Steffen Quinger der Deutsche Süßwasseranglerverband (DSAV) gegründet worden sein.

Man sieht, wie schnell die Leute sind, wie engagiert - an diesem Tag war Steffen Quinger ja auch in Göttingen zur Präsidiums- und VA-Sitzung.

Und das sind ja ein paar Kilometer nach Leipzig - und für eine Vereinsgründung müssen die Leute ja anwesend sein..

Der DSAV will wohl den Antrag stellen zur Mitgliedschaft im DAFV, um dort künftig die Belange der Süßwasserangler in seiner Funktion als Spezialverband noch besser unterstützen zu können.

Der DSAV würde sich zwar an der Satzung des DAFV orientieren, aber nicht den Status eines anerkannten Naturschutzverbandes anstreben..... 

Der Antrag zur Aufnahme in den DAFV soll auch gestellt werden, sobald der DSAV als eingetragener gemeinnütziger Verein anerkannt wäre. 

Der DSAV wolle alle gesetzeskonformen Arten der Angelei im Süßwasser unterstützen  und wird für seine Außenwirkung künftig die Zusammenarbeit mit aktiven Förderern und Unterstützern suchen. 





Wenn die eh in den DAFV eintreten wollen, warum gründen die dann noch einen zusätzlichen Verband? 

Es ist doch eher (Kon)Fusionitis angesagt.....

Und die Probleme sind für diesen neuen Verband im DAFV ja bei Veranstaltungen genau die gleichen wie jetzt schon auch - es ändert sich also nix, ausser dass neue Strukturen geschaffen werden, die man auch zusätzlich noch bezahlen muss...

Ich finds klasse ;-)

Und es bestärkt meine Ansicht über Personal, Kompetenz in Landes-, Spezial- und Bundesverbänden des VDSF/DAFV:
*Die können das!!!?!!!...........*

;-)))))))))


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Durch den neuen Verein im DAFV, wobei ich mich aber Frage mit welcher Berechtigung kommt dieser in den DAFV wenn nicht mal ein popliger Angelverein da rein kommt, hat man über die Mitgliederversammlung ein Stimmrecht.


Im DAFV sind doch nur die Landesverbände Mitglied.

Ist der DSAV jetzt ein Landesverband?

Ich bin gespannt ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im DAFV sind doch nur die Landesverbände Mitglied.
> ....


Im VDSF waren es nur Landesverbände, seit der (Kon)Fusion  zum DAFV sind es auch Spezialverbände wie der Deutsche Meeresanglerverband, der Handicapverband, der VDKAC, der RoyalFishingClub etc...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ok, Danke.

Der DSAV kann durch die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV an CIPS Veranstaltungen teilnehmen.

Eine Teilnahme von Mitgliedern eines Vereins an Wettfischen bedeutet nicht automatisch den Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit für den Verein.

Probleme könnte nur der neue DSAV bekommen.



Der DAFV ist raus aus der Geschichte. Fördert keine Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter etc.

Genau datt, was ich schon mal angedeutet/ gefordert habe. 
Einen eigenen Verein für die Wettkampfangler.

Bestätigt aber auch, im DAFV bleibt für die DAVler nichts beim Alten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Warten wir mal ab, was diese "Helden der Arbeit" in DAFV, DSAV und den Landes- und Spezialverbänden da wieder zusammen schustern, um weiter mauscheln zu können...

Prophezeiung:
Ich denke, wir werden da noch viele "lustige" Dinge erleben und erfahren...


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Was hab ich seit 2011 angekündigt wie es kommen wird damit die Stipperei nicht untergeht  Ich hätte damals doch Wetten sollen beim IAM wo mir gesagt wurde das wird nie passieren.

Na ja egal Sch...auf nen Huni.


Aber lieber Steffen,liebe mitlesende Vorstände und anhang,der neue Stippverband brauch nicht beim BV Mitglied werden,warum auch???

Denkt mal in einer ruhigen minute drüber nach,und warum so viele aus unserer Szene das ebenfalls so sehen! Auch wenn ich die Vor und Nachteile grob kenne,sollte lieber versucht werden die Spezi.Verbände sowie Vereine Teams...etc mit ins eigene Boot zu hohlen und so langsam an stärke zu gewinnen.

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung,ich habe einiges Vorrausgesagt und leider immer recht behalten wie auch andere Sportsfreunde aus der Stipperei recht behalten haben.

Und ich sage wieder vorraus,das es nicht förderlich ist dem neuen "fusionierten" BV als Stippverband beizutreten und dieses sich gut überlegt werden sollte.


Amen!




#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die vom DSAV müssen wegen der Startrechte in den DAFV (weil der die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft hat, die man zum melden international nun mal braucht)..

Damit ändert sich rein gor nix...

Es gelten die alten Regeln weiter - auch und gerade für den DSAV dann im DAFV.

Der DAFV wie seine Mitglieder (auch damit der DSAV) und die da organisierten Vereine sind weiterhin in der Gefahr, die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen zu bekommen, wenn sie sich nicht an diese Regeln halten.

Der einzige Unterschied bei Eintritt dieses DSAV in den DAFV:
Ein weiterer Verband, mehr Kosten, mehr mauscheln...........

SONST BLEIBT ALLES SCHLICHT GLEICH!!!

Das können sie nur umgehen, wenn sie NICHT in den DAFV eintreten und NICHT gemeinnützig sein wollen.

Dann aber haben sie kein Startrecht, will die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft eben beim DAFV liegt...

Wenn das so ist wie gemeldet, ist die Gründung dieses DSAV in meinen Augen schlichte Dummheit und komplett unnütze Arbeit bei Eintritt in den DAFV, die haben immer noch nicht begriffen, um was es geht.......


----------



## Elbangler_70 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Quelle



> 2. Ordentliche Mitglieder können Landesverbände werden, die die Verbandssatzung anerkennen und als gemeinnützig anerkannt sind.​​


​


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



			
				Elbangler_70 schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig lesen und vollständig:


> § 4 LANDESVERBÄNDE
> 1. Der Begriff Landesverband bezeichnet in dieser Satzung Verbände, deren Organisationsbereich in der Regel ein Bundesland oder aber Teile davon  umfasst.
> *Er gilt auch für überregionale Spezialverbände.*
> Der Organisationsbereich eines Landesverbandes soll dabei der Bereich
> des Bundeslandes sein, in dem er seinen Sitz hat.



*Aber nochmal, dass ist eh alles wumpe, es ändert sich dadurch (wenn es so kommt wie beschrieben) REIN GAR NICHTS  für Angelveranstaltungen:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vom DSAV müssen wegen der Startrechte in den DAFV (weil der die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft hat, die man zum melden international nun mal braucht)..
> 
> Damit ändert sich rein gor nix...
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vom DSAV müssen wegen der Startrechte in den DAFV (weil der die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft hat, die man zum melden international nun mal braucht)..


 

Die Mitgliedschaft im C.I.P.S kann man beantragen,pro Land aber nur einmal soweit ich das weiß.Man müßte dann wie damals VDSF/DAV die Mitgliedschaft an diesen neuen Stippverband abgeben bezw.übertragen und das mit der C.I.P.S. klären.

Der BV hat eh keine inter.an diesen Veranstaltungen,und Steffen hat einen guten draht nach da oben.Das sollte eigentlich alles machbar sein wenn man nur will.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die vom DASV wollen aber ja ausdrücklich in den DAFV eintreten und gemeinnützig sein - damit ist das alles das Gleiche wie jetzt auch beim DAFV - begreifts endlich..

Damit kann man solche Veranstaltungen nicht durchführen (weder national noch international) ohne Gefahr zu laufen, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren..



gründler schrieb:


> ,und Steffen hat einen guten draht nach da oben.



Da hört man aber auch ganz anderes.........

Ich kanns nicht beurteilen........


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vom DASV wollen aber ja ausdrücklich in den DAFV eintreten und gemeinnützig sein - damit ist das alles das Gleiche wie jetzt auch beim DAFV - begreifts endlich..
> 
> 
> .


 

Darum mein einwand in einer stillen minute darüber mit allen beteiligten nachzudenken ob es Sinnvoll ist im BV Mitglied zu werden,oder ob es auch ohne gehen würde.



Na ja die werden's schon richten.


Ps: Mit Draht meinte ich zur C.I.P.S.


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vom DASV wollen aber ja ausdrücklich in den DAFV eintreten und gemeinnützig sein - damit ist das alles das Gleiche wie jetzt auch beim DAFV - begreifts endlich..
> 
> Damit kann man solche Veranstaltungen nicht durchführen (weder national noch international) ohne Gefahr zu laufen, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren..
> 
> ...




Die Gefahr liegt dann aber beim neuen Verein und nicht beim DAFV und deren LV.
Der mögliche Schaden wäre somit erheblich geringer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

NEIN!!!!!
Weil wie jetzt der DAFV in der CIPS ist und nicht der DSAV..

Und wenn der DAFV das auch nur mittelbar fördert (Mitgliedschaft CIPS), ist dessen Gemeinnützigkeit weg, damit nachfolgend für LV und deren Vereine, die nicht sofort kündigen, weil die den DAFV fördern..


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ja, ich habs mir schon gedacht als ich es schrieb....  :g
Der DAFV müsste das Team bei der CIPS melden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Na, endlich angekommen??

Wenn das bei intelligenteren Forenusern schon so schwierig begreifbar zu machen ist, wundert mich nicht, dass Funktionäre aus den Verbänden auf so hirnrissige Ideen kommen mit der Gründung eines solchen Verbandes.............


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Gründung eines neuen Verbandes ist schonmal nicht das schlechteste,siehe auch dazu die Postings von VDE im Stippforum.

Nur sollte der sich vom BV eher distanzieren und sein eigenes ding durchziehen.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Dann eben nochmal:
Die wollen sich nicht distanzieren, die wollen genau in diesen DAFV rein!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damit bleib alles genau wie es jetzt ist, ausser dass man einen Verband mit seinen Funktionären zusätzlich bezahlen muss.

*ES ÄNDERT SICH SONST NIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Auch nicht in Bezug auf Veranstaltungen!


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann eben nochmal:
> Die wollen sich nicht distanzieren, die wollen genau in diesen DAFV rein!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ich glaube da wird nochmal drüber Diskutiert,besonders seit heute morgen.

Die Handys und Postfächer glühen schon bei einigen.




|wavey:


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es ist völlig Wumpe ob die Mitglied werden des DAFV oder nicht, denn Regelungen bzgl. der Gemeinnützigkeit gelten für jeden Angelverein. Es sei denn, es wird ein nicht gemeinnütziger Verein gegründet (der dann nicht Mitglied des DAFV sein kann und auch nicht CIPS Mitglied sein kann).


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es ist völlig Wumpe ob die Mitglied werden des DAFV oder nicht, denn Regelungen bzgl. der Gemeinnützigkeit gelten für jeden Angelverein. Es sei denn, es wird ein nicht gemeinnütziger Verein gegründet (der dann nicht Mitglied des DAFV sein kann und auch nicht CIPS Mitglied sein kann).


Danke!
Endlich einer, ders begreift.

Hab ich auch so schon geschrieben, dass das nur funzen kann ausserhalb des DAFV und als NICHT gemeinnütziger Verein mit CIPS-Startrecht.

Schon wegen dem Casting wird aber der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft nicht aufgeben..

So oder so (im oder ausserhalb des DAFV, gemeinnützig oder nicht) ist dieser Verein also zum scheitern verurteilt, wenn das Ziel war, wieder internationale Veranstaltungen im Wettangeln machen zu können...


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> und auch nicht CIPS Mitglied sein kann).


 

??? 

Steht das wo geschrieben das ein nicht Gemeinn. Verein Verband...nicht Mitglied in der C.I.P.S werden kann???


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es gibt nur eine Mitgliedschaft pro Land ..

Wenn der DAFV Mitglied ist, ists der neue nicht.........

Nochmal ne Ausnahme wie mit dem DAV werden die nicht machen, und das war bekanntermaßen schwer genug, das damals hinzukriegen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Setzt eine Mitgliedschaft bei CIPS/FIPS Gemeinnützigkeit voraus ?? 
Wußte ich nicht bzw. kann ich mir auch so nicht vorstellen, da ja die Vereinsrechte in jedem Land anders geregelt sind.

@Thomas9904 
Vielleicht zu dem ganzen ein neues Thema eröffnen, da es sonst wieder zu sehr OT wird .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ich gebs auf.........................................................................................

ok, noch einmal:
*Die Gemeinnützigkeit ist NICHT Voraussetzung für die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS!!*

*Sondern die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS gefährdet* - bei Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln - in Deutschland *die Gemeinnützigkeit der Vereine, Landesverbände und Bundesverbände, *die über ihren Beitrag (unmittelbar DAFV an CIPS, mittelbar Landesverbände an Bundesverband und nachfolgend auch mittelbar Vereine an Landesverband) dieses nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vereinbarende Wettangeln fördern..

*Damit sind ALLE gemeinnützigen Organisationen der organisierten Angelfischer gefährdet, vom Bundesverband über die Landesverbände bis zum Verein*.

Und wenn der BV die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert und die LV nicht umgehend kündigen (wenns dann nicht schon zu spät ist) oder die Vereine nicht in den LV kündigen, die im BV bleiben (wenns dann nicht schon zu spät ist), sind die alle dran mit Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit..
*
Daher nützt dieser DSAV als Mitglied im DAFV eben REIN GAR NICHTS!!!!

ES ÄNDERT SICH REIN GAR NICHTS AN DIESER LAGE!!!*


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

Ich denke eher Thomas meint die CIPS Veranstaltung Casting. ^^



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Endlich einer, ders begreift.
> 
> Hab ich auch so schon geschrieben, dass das nur funzen kann ausserhalb des DAFV und als NICHT gemeinnütziger Verein mit CIPS-Startrecht.
> ...



Ich machs mal so.   ^^


----------



## holgär (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hey  all,

darum gehts doch - Der DAFV gibt seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft an den DSAV und hat kein Problem mehr mit der Gemeinnützigkeit. Der DSAV wird nicht gemeinnützig und die Spezialistenvereine scheixxen ebenfalls auf die gemeinnützigkeit und gründen sich nochmal neu.

War doch alles schon mal da und hieß damals VDSF und DAV oder so ähnlich :q.

Wartet doch erst mal ab - Thomas ist immer sehr schnell und dann bestens informiert ....

KLar ist nur, daß es so wie bis jetzt nicht weitergehen wird außer beim Casting.

Ach was bin ich froh in Bayern zu leben :vik: - siehe Verbandszeitschrift im letzen Jahr ..........  

Holger


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ohne CIPS - Mitgliedschaft kann der DAFV sein ach so sehr geliebtes Casting nicht mehr international betreiben !!!


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und was wäre wenn Casting zum DSAV geht? |supergri
Bekommen nur gemeinnützige Vereine Geld vom Sportbund? |kopfkrat
Ich weiss es jetzt echt nicht.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

So sieht es aus !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Endlich einer, ders begreift.
> 
> Hab ich auch so schon geschrieben, dass das nur funzen kann ausserhalb des DAFV und als NICHT gemeinnütziger Verein mit CIPS-Startrecht.
> ...






mir fällt dazu immer noch nur ein Wort ein:
Irre!
Irreirreirreirre.......
I R R E !


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Damals hat der VDSF seine Wurfübungen auch ohne C.I.P.S. abgehalten,die lagen ja beim DAV.

Was also habt ihr nur mit Casting und C.I.P.S. ???


Und mir war da so als hätte ich da vor kurzen was gelesen das der Castingverband gesundheitlich angeschlagen ist.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

eh wurscht, weil die mit dem DSAV ja in den DAFV rein wollen und gemeinnützig sein.

Schon Schicht im Schacht.............


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *Damit sind ALLE gemeinnützigen Organisationen der organisierten Angelfischer gefährdet, vom Bundesverband über die Landesverbände bis zum Verein*.
> 
> Und wenn der BV die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert und die LV nicht umgehend kündigen (wenns dann nicht schon zu spät ist) oder die Vereine nicht in den LV kündigen, die im BV bleiben (wenns dann nicht schon zu spät ist), sind die alle dran mit Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit..*.*



Kann man das aus dem Vereinsrecht ableiten und wenn ja, wo steht geschrieben, dass die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Mitgliedvereines oder des Verbandes die Aberkennung der anderen ober- oder eben unterhalb zwangsläufig nach sich zieht. 
Diese Frage ist nicht rhetorisch sondern ernsthaft gemeint. 
Mir sind solche Rückschlüsse jedenfalls aus der Praxis nicht bekannt, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass das in der Praxis zwangsläufig richtig gehandhabt wird.
Vielleicht hilft uns ja da ein einschlägiger Paragraph weiter. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV ist satzungsgemäß nur für anerkannt gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände möglich. Fällt die Gemeinnützigkeit weg, ist satzungsgemäß auch keine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV mehr möglich. Das wäre zumindest mein persönlicher Umkehrschluß ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Kann man das aus dem Vereinsrecht ableiten und wenn ja, wo steht geschrieben, dass die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Mitgliedvereines oder des Verbandes die Aberkennung der anderen ober- oder eben unterhalb zwangsläufig nach sich zieht.
> Diese Frage ist nicht rhetorisch sondern ernsthaft gemeint.
> Mir sind solche Rückschlüsse jedenfalls aus der Praxis nicht bekannt, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass das in der Praxis zwangsläufig richtig gehandhabt wird.
> Vielleicht hilft uns ja da ein einschlägiger Paragraph weiter.
> ...



Begreift endlich, da es um Finanzbehörden geht, nicht um § oder rechtliches.

Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit ist KEINE rechtliche Geschichte, sondern eine der Finanzbehörden.

Da liegt die Anweisung des Bundesfinanzministers an die FA vor (das berühmt-berüchtigte, zigmal verlinkte Papier), nach der die handeln MÜSSEN, wenn sie was erfahren...

Das ist die Grundlage.

Und guck Dir Satzungen an von gemeinnützigen Vereinen:
Da steht immer irgendwo, dass ausschliesslich satzungsgemäße und im Sinne steuerbegünstigte Zwecke (nix anderes ist Gemeinnützigkeit: Steuerbegünstigung) verfolgt werden, wie auch beim DAFV:


> Der Verband verfolgt ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemeinnützige
> Zwecke im Sinne des Abschnitts "Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke" der Abgabenordnung. Der Verband ist selbstlos tätig. Er verfolgt nicht in erster Linie eigenwirtschaftliche Zwecke. Mittel des Verbandes dürfen nur für die  satzungsmäßigen Zwecke verwendet werden



Und es wurde klar festgestellt, dass Wettangeln der Gemeinnnützigkeit widerspricht und was Wettangeln ist (Richtlinien VDSF/Finanzministerium).

*Das ist das Einzige was zählt, weil es um Finanzbehörden geht, es zählt NICHT sonstiges Recht, Paragraphen, oder Juristisches.*

Auch nicht Landes- oder Fischereirecht - das muss auch beachtet werden.

Aber wenn nach Landesrecht der Einsatz des Setzkeschers oder umsetzen möglich ist, ist es das IMMER NOCH NICHT MÖGLICH NACH Finanzrecht, weil da schlicht genannte Richtlinien gelten und nicht was andere Behörden auskaspern.

Weil Gemeinnützigkeit nichts rechtliches ist, sondern eine rein finanztechnische Begünstigung, die auch nur das zuständige FA oder höhere Finanzbehörden bewilligen oder zurücknehmen können .


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Kann man das aus dem Vereinsrecht ableiten und wenn ja, wo steht geschrieben, dass die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Mitgliedvereines oder des Verbandes die Aberkennung der anderen ober- oder eben unterhalb zwangsläufig nach sich zieht.
> Diese Frage ist nicht rhetorisch sondern ernsthaft gemeint.
> Mir sind solche Rückschlüsse jedenfalls aus der Praxis nicht bekannt, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass das in der Praxis zwangsläufig richtig gehandhabt wird.
> Vielleicht hilft uns ja da ein einschlägiger Paragraph weiter.
> ...



Das hat nichts mit dem Vereinsrecht zu tun.

Das ist  Steuerrecht.
Ob ein Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV solch weittragende folgen bis in die Angelvereine hat ist mir unbekannt.
Sicherlich kann man aber aus dem Steuerrecht Gemeinützigkeit 
den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit für die anderen Vereine daraus ableiten.
Diese Fördern ja mit dem finanziellen Beitrag an den DAFV und LV indirekt Wettangeln.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem Vereinsrecht zu tun.
> 
> Das ist  Steuerrecht.
> ....
> ...



Dann eben Steuerrecht. Danke für den Hinweis.
Aus welchem Paragraphen oder Rechtsprechungen aus dem Steuerrecht geht hervor, dass die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes, die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit der direkten (LV) und indirekten Mitglieder (Vereine) nach sich zieht.
Abgesehen davon, dass der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit für den BV ungeahnte Folgen hätte, bleibt doch die Frage, wie weit sich das fortsetzt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dann eben Steuerrecht. Danke für den Hinweis.
> Aus welchem Paragraphen oder Rechtsprechungen aus dem Steuerrecht geht hervor, dass die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes, die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit der direkten (LV) und indirekten Mitglieder (Vereine) nach sich zieht.
> Abgesehen davon, dass der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit für den BV ungeahnte Folgen hätte, bleibt doch die Frage, wie weit sich das fortsetzt.
> 
> ...



dann halt nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....................
> 
> *Sondern die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS gefährdet* - bei Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln - in Deutschland *die Gemeinnützigkeit der Vereine, Landesverbände und Bundesverbände, *die über ihren Beitrag (unmittelbar DAFV an CIPS, mittelbar Landesverbände an Bundesverband und nachfolgend auch mittelbar Vereine an Landesverband) dieses nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vereinbarende Wettangeln fördern..
> *Damit sind ALLE gemeinnützigen Organisationen der organisierten Angelfischer gefährdet, vom Bundesverband über die Landesverbände bis zum Verein*.



Und das (fördern satzungswidriger oder der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechender Dinge) kostet eben die Gemeinnützigkeit..


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dann eben Steuerrecht. Danke für den Hinweis.
> Aus welchem Paragraphen oder Rechtsprechungen aus dem Steuerrecht geht hervor, dass die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes, die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit der direkten (LV) und indirekten Mitglieder (Vereine) nach sich zieht.
> Abgesehen davon, dass der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit für den BV ungeahnte Folgen hätte, bleibt doch die Frage, wie weit sich das fortsetzt.
> 
> ...



http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm

Zitat:"ach   Auskunft des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten   sind die Angaben in dem Informationspapier des VDSF richtig. Der Wortlaut der   Definitionen zu "Gemeinschaftsfischen in Binnengewässern" und   "Wettfischen" werde von den Tierschutzreferenten des Bundes und der   Länder mitgetragen. Ich   bitte Sie, darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen   durchführen oder *fördern*, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden.   Außerdem rege ich an, Ihren nachgeordneten Dienststellen zur Sicherstellung   einer bundesweit gleichen Abgrenzung des Wettfischens das Informationspapier   des VDSF zur Verfügung zu stellen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Lass gut sein, Sharpo - denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...............

Die wollen sich ein Wohlfühleckchen zurechtmauscheln und tricksen, und sehen die Gefahren nicht mal ansatzweise, die dadurch die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei bedrohen.

Das kannst Du noch hundertmal verlinken, noch tausend mal erklären.....

*Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..

Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.

Dann muss der BV das beim BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder durchkriegen und bestätigen lassen und es muss dann eine neue Anweisung raus an die FA vom, BMF.

*ALLES ANDERE IST NUR DAS:*
Die wollen sich ein Wohlfühleckchen zurechtmauscheln und tricksen, und sehen die Gefahren nicht mal ansatzweise, die dadurch die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei bedrohen.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lass gut sein, Sharpo - denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...............
> 
> Die wollen sich ein Wohlfühleckchen zurechtmauscheln und tricksen, und sehen die Gefahren nicht mal ansatzweise, die dadurch die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei bedroht...



Oder sie stellen Fragen und suchen nach ernsthaften Antworten.



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Frage ist nicht rhetorisch sondern ernsthaft gemeint.
> ...Vielleicht hilft uns ja da ein einschlägiger Paragraph weiter....



Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst, werde ich mich wieder in mein "Wohlfühleckchen" zurückziehen und tricksen, mauscheln und die dicke Kohle absahnen:vik:. 
Ach Gott, geht ja gar nicht... 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Haste in falschen Hals gekriegt:
Mit "die" meinte ich die Helden dieses neuen Verbandes DSAV........
Hiermit präzisiert und klargestellt,.

Und *großes SORRY* an Dich, weil ich das nicht eindeutig formuliert hatte..

Und lies Dir bitte meine Ausführungen durch, alles klar an Hand Fakten  belegt, siehe auch Sharpos Link, wo das klar dargestellt wird in den Schreiben des BMF..

*Und nochmal auch die einzige mögliche Lösung gleich mit dabei:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@Tomasz

Wenn man Beitragszahlungen Angelverein > LV > DAFV als Fördern (von Wettangeln) definiert, dann kann man so Argumentieren wie Thomas es tut.
Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Ob das Finanzamt gleicher Meinung ist...?


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Ob ein Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV solch weittragende folgen bis in die Angelvereine hat ist mir unbekannt.
> Sicherlich kann man aber aus dem Steuerrecht Gemeinützigkeit
> den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit für die anderen Vereine daraus ableiten.
> Diese Fördern ja mit dem finanziellen Beitrag an den DAFV und LV indirekt Wettangeln.


Eben! Und Voraussetzung für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereins ist 1.) dass das Verfolgen *ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemeinnütziger* Zwecke in der Satzung verankert ist und 2.) dass man sich auch daran hält.
Für einen LV der den BV durch seine Zahlung unterstützt, hieße das, er würde einen nicht gemeinnützigen Zweck verfolgen, wenn er einen nicht gemeinnützigen Verband mit finanziert. Und dies setzt sich hierarchisch bis auf Vereinsebene fort.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dann eben Steuerrecht. Danke für den Hinweis.
> Aus welchem Paragraphen oder Rechtsprechungen aus dem Steuerrecht geht hervor, dass die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes, die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit der direkten (LV) und indirekten Mitglieder (Vereine) nach sich zieht.



Das ergibt sich aus der Abgabenordnung (AO), konkret aus :


			
				AO §56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausschließlichkeit liegt vor, wenn eine Körperschaft nur ihre steuerbegünstigten satzungsmäßigen Zwecke verfolgt.


und


			
				AO§ 58 Steuerlich unschädliche Betätigungen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Steuervergünstigung wird nicht dadurch ausgeschlossen, dass
> 
> 
> eine Körperschaft Mittel für die Verwirklichung der steuerbegünstigten Zwecke einer anderen Körperschaft oder für die Verwirklichung steuerbegünstigter Zwecke durch eine juristische Person des öffentlichen Rechts beschafft; *die Beschaffung von Mitteln für eine unbeschränkt steuerpflichtige Körperschaft des privaten Rechts setzt voraus, dass diese selbst steuerbegünstigt ist,*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Du bist auch nur so ein Hetzer und Schwarzseher, Honigbällchen...

Die (@ Tomasz: Neuer und alter Verband) wissen schon was sie tun.....


oder so.................


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Würde ich doch nie tun, Thomas!!!! 

Allerdings sollte es mir als Nicht-Vereins/Verbands/-Mitglied und Bundesbürger eigentlich auch nicht am Hinterteil vorbeigehen, wenn sich ganze Horden von Anglervereinen und deren Verbände gegen geltendes Steuerrecht die Gemeinnützigkeit erschlichen haben und dieses unser Land um seine wohlverdienten Steuereinnahmen prellen [*sarkasm_off]


Nee, mal ernsthaft. Es ist steuerrechtlich definitiv so, dass der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV automatisch zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bei allen seinen Finanzierern führen kann und dies genauso eine Ebene tiefer die Vereine betreffen kann.
Ich schreibe "kann", weil dazu irgendein zuständiger Finanzbeamter drauf aufmerksam werden muss, damit dies so passiert. Es ist also kein Automatismus.

Und die Verantwortlichen in den Vereinen und Verbänden wissen das ja auch, weil sie sich ständig über das Internet weiterbilden und informieren, und weil sie ja sicherlich in diesem Zusammenhang schon mal das Anglerboard gelesen haben, wo ihnen das in klaren und einfachen Worten erklärt wird, kostenlos, ehrenamtlich, wenn auch nicht gemeinnützig sondern manchmal zwar gemein, aber eben doch nützig :m

Und da die zahlenden Mitglieder in den Vereinen, die verantwortlichen Vereinsvorstände als zahlende Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden und die verantwortlichen Delegierten, Geschäftsführer und Präsidenten der Landesverbände als zahlende Mitglieder im in seiner Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdeten Bundesverband das ja alles wissen (müssten), müssen wir alle, die wir hier lesen oder gar mitdiskutieren, nun mal davon ausgehen, dass sie in ihrer unerschütterlichen Weisheit dieses Risiko zu tragen bereit sind, mit vollem Bewusstsein, nur um das nochmal zu betonen.

Wahrscheinlich werden sie für genau diesen Mut von ihren allzeit hörigen Jüngern (nicht @Tomasz gerichtet!!!) so angebetet und gegen unsere Berichterstattung in Schutz genommen, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*


Schön ausgeführt ...


----------



## holgär (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Thomas,

"... denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun ..."

klar ist doch, daß sowohl im alten vdsf als auch im neuen Verband das Thema "Gemeinschaftsangeln" die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden könnte, wenn man keine neuen Richtlinien mit dem BMF vereinbaren kann.

Daher: Es gibt für einen die Matchangelei unterstützenden Verband gar keine andere Lösung, als ein nicht gemeinnütziger Verband/Verein - dann ist das BMF erstmal ausssen vor.

Ein 2. Schritt wäre, daß die dann beitretenden Unterverbände und Vereine ebenfalls nicht mehr gemeinnützig wären.

FA ist aussen vor!

Andere Alternative: Jeder Angler kann im neuen Verband Mitglied werden - dass wäre doch eine neue Option ?:q

Und letztlich wären dann noch Gewässer ideal, die keiner gemeinnützigen Person gehören !   

Dann bleibt als letztes nur noch die XETA ....

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Warum wird dann aber eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV angestrebt?

Vorausgesetzt die Meldung stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



holgär schrieb:


> ....
> 
> klar ist doch, daß sowohl im alten vdsf als auch im neuen Verband das Thema "Gemeinschaftsangeln" die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden könnte, wenn man keine neuen Richtlinien mit dem BMF vereinbaren kann.
> 
> Daher: Es gibt für einen die Matchangelei unterstützenden Verband gar keine andere Lösung, als ein nicht gemeinnütziger Verband/Verein - dann ist das BMF erstmal ausssen vor.



Jepp, gut erkannt - deswegen ist ja dieser neue DSAV so ungemein "sinnvoll", wenn er gemeinnützig sein soll und im DAFV, wie von denen ja geschrieben.

*X-mal geschrieben:
NÜTZT rein GAR NIX! wenn man Angeln abseits der Regeln bez.  Gemeinnützigkeit/VDSF machen will, weil auch da Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bis runter zu den Vereinen droht!*

Will man das nicht (Angeln abseits dieser Regeln), fragt sich, zu was der neue Verband??

Alles andere kann man doch schon im DAFV (nicht) - warum dann da eintreten?

*In diesem Szenario mit DAFV gibt's nur EINE EINZIGE LÖSUNG:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...



Oder eben, wie Du schreibst: 
Nicht im DAFV, nicht gemeinnützig...

Dann haben die das Problem, dass sie auch nicht international angeln können, weil dazu die beim DAFV liegende Mitgliedschaft der CIPS notwendig wäre.

Die Frage stellt sich aber eh nicht, weil die ja verlautbart haben, sowohl gemeinnützig sein zu wollen wie auch im DAFV...

Was bezüglich vernünftiger Angelveranstaltung dann schlicht der berühmte Schuss in Ofen ist - siehe oben.....



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum wird dann aber eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV angestrebt?
> 
> Vorausgesetzt die Meldung stimmt.


Sagen wir mal so:
Das scheint alles so zu stimmen, im CC der Mail sollen auch die Geschäftsstellen des DAFV in Berlin und Offenbach gewesen sein ..............


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum wird dann aber eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV angestrebt?
> 
> Vorausgesetzt die Meldung stimmt.




Kann für mich nur ein paar Gründe ...




Für 2014 ist der DAVF für die CIPS Fischen gemeldet (und als unterverband gebhört man dann auch irgendwie dazu) und der DAVF will das Druckmittel nicht los lassen.....
Steuervorteile da Gemeinnützig


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Das ergibt sich aus der Abgabenordnung (AO), konkret aus :
> ...



Danke danach hatte ich gesucht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## a.bu (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

So ganz kann ich den mittlerweile fast 460 Beiträgen nicht mehr folgen, so lange ich denken kann hat jedes Jahr ein deutsches Team an Veranstaltungen der CIPS teilgenommen. Weder dem DMV noch später dem DAV sind darauf hin die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt worden. Bei den alle 4 Jahre stattfindenden Weltangelspielen präsentiert sich ein kleines Heer deutscher Angler aller Angelsparten, und man stelle sich vor darunter war auch ein Finanzbeamter?!. Was sollte es das Finanzamt auch stören, wenn ein Verband sich seine Mitglieder anschaut und die, die er für geeignet hält dann zu einer WM schickt. 
Wenn der DAVF seine Startrechte bei der CIPS nicht mehr wahrnimmt, kann ihm dieses auch von der CIPS entzogen und an einen anderen Verband weitergegeben werden.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das auch in Zukunft deutsche Angler auf Welt und Europameisterschaften zu sehen sein werden.
Für das derzeitige vorsichtige Taktieren des DAVF habe ich sogar ein gewisses Verständnis, denn über wie viele Mitglieder, die sich international messen reden wir hier? 0,1% oder doch eher weniger. Das im neuen Verband viele Dinge verbesserungswürdig sind, weis hier und auch dort wohl jeder, aber alles permanent nur schwarz zu malen bringt uns Anglern mit Sicherheit auch nicht weiter. Ich lese hier seit etlichen Monaten nur noch von vermeintlichen Wirrköpfen, Vollidioten und Nationaldeppen im Vorstand des DAFV, das ist mit der Zeit sehr anstrengend und so wird man auch irgendwann als großes Angelforum nicht mehr ernst genommen. Viel besser wäre es doch denen da oben mal was vernünftiges an die Hand zu geben. Wenn hier eine Petition pro Wettkampffischen von 10000 Usern unterschrieben wird, dann findet das sicherlich mehr Gehör als dieses ewige Genöle. Es ist richtig als großes Forum Misstände aufzudecken und darüber zu berichten aber genau so richtig wäre es konstruktiv die Anliegen der User dem Verband gegenüber zu kommunizieren, und so dann gemeinsam das Beste für uns Angler zu erreichen.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



a.bu schrieb:


> aber genau so richtig wäre es konstruktiv die Anliegen der User dem Verband gegenüber zu kommunizieren, und so dann gemeinsam das Beste für uns Angler zu erreichen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Andreas


Kommunikation ist da ein Fremdwort und nicht möglich......

Anfangs hatte Frau Dr. ja mal versprochen, unsere Fragen zu beantworten. 
Ich habe sie dann noch monatelang in Schutz genommen (alles bei uns nachlesbar) - bis sie dann ihr Versprechen auf Anraten diverser Funktionäre gebrochen hat und die Fragen eben nicht beantwortet.

Deswegen haben wir trotzdem mehrfach schon die Gebrauchsanweisung mitgeliefert, wie der Weg wäre um das zu ändern mit den Veranstaltungen...
Mitlesen tun sie ja ;-)))


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *In diesem Szenario mit DAFV gibt's nur EINE EINZIGE LÖSUNG:*
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...





a.bu schrieb:


> denn über wie viele Mitglieder, die sich international messen reden wir hier? 0,1% oder doch eher weniger.


Richtig, und dafür wird der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit aller LV und der in denen organisierten Vereine riskiert, wenn der BV deswegen die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert.

Siehe:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Würde ich doch nie tun, Thomas!!!!
> 
> Allerdings sollte es mir als Nicht-Vereins/Verbands/-Mitglied und Bundesbürger eigentlich auch nicht am Hinterteil vorbeigehen, wenn sich ganze Horden von Anglervereinen und deren Verbände gegen geltendes Steuerrecht die Gemeinnützigkeit erschlichen haben und dieses unser Land um seine wohlverdienten Steuereinnahmen prellen [*sarkasm_off]
> 
> ...



Und das war je bezogen auf das hier, wieso das so ist mit der Gemeinnützigkeit:


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> aber genau so richtig wäre es konstruktiv die Anliegen der User dem Verband gegenüber zu kommunizieren, und so dann gemeinsam das Beste für uns Angler zu erreichen.


Prinzipiell natürlich richtig - doch das geht eben nur mit einer Gegenseite, die a) überhaupt vernüftig mit sich kommunizieren lassen WILL und die b) überhaupt etwas für alle Angler (!!) erreichen WILL.

Thomas hat hier den Verbänden schon sehr oft eine konstruktive Zusammenarbeit angeboten. Und so wie ich das hier herauslese, ist das auch jederzeit immer noch willkommen. Wenn es denn mal ersthaft passieren würde. Das konsequente Ignorieren detaillierter Fragen ist für mich deutlich was anderes und zeigt IMO, dass da von Verbandsseite gar nicht erst Bock zu besteht.

Bester Beweis: Der Wischiwaschischwallhalla-Brief der Fr. Dr. Komplette Papierverschwendung, das Teil. Eigentlich fürn offiziellen Naturschutzverband nicht tragbar, da dafür irgendwo sinnlos Bäume sterben mussten (bzw. zumindest ein Bruchteil eines Baums).

Ich kann den verschärften Ton daher sehr gut verstehen - wenn man stets nur auf Vollignoranz oder gar noch Schlimmeres stößt, wirds halt irgendwann mal ne Runde lauter. Und mit Gesäusel weckt man eben niemand auf. Da muss schon Derberes her.

Ist das Gleiche wie mit fundamentalistischen Belehrern am Wasser - man kann nur mit Leuten argumentativ und sinnvoll diskutieren, die das auch WOLLEN.

Wer dauernd Mega-Mist baut, muss eben damit rechnen, dass ihm das mal jemand äußerst deutlich und recht unfreundlich unter die Nase reibt. Da kann ich nur sagen: Selber schuld!


----------



## a.bu (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hast ja Recht Thomas, nur finde ich es wirklich schade das aus welchen Gründen auch immer,die Kommunikation diese Form angenommen hat. Denn ich denke auch Du würdest als betroffener nach all den Statements hier im Forum, nicht mehr unbedingt den Dialog suchen. 
Ist jedenfalls mein persönliches Empfinden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich bin immer bereit - alte Pfadfindertugend..

Aber der Trümmertruppe hinterherrennen?
Nöö...

Zudem viele Leute aus Verbänden - Präsis, Geschäftsführer, Funktionäre etc. - in regelmäßigem und regem Kontakt und Austausch mit mir stehen...

Und frag lieber nicht, wie die Stimmung in den LV gegenüber dem BV  ist (ausser bei ein paar wenigen, die es wohl nie kapieren werden)...

Warum die den BV trotzdem weiter gewähren lassen???

Rückrat ist so ne Sache.......................

Und auch noch Fehler zugeben, dass man diese (Kon)Fusion und dieses Personal gewählt hat?

Ein Funktionär???

Eher wohl nicht, oder?

Dann lieber (bis auf 2, 3 Ausnahmen wie NDS) Augen zu und durch.........


----------



## a.bu (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zum Thema Gemeinnützigkeit bleibt dann vielleicht wirklich nur die Gründung eines reinen Wettkampfverbandes. Mir als bekennenden Wettkämpfer wäre es völlig egal ob meine Marke 3,50€ oder 25€ in einem Verband kosten würde, der dann aber auch wirklich meine Interessen vertritt. Ich glaube so denken viele und deshalb mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen, das wenn der DAFV uns fallen lassen sollte, nicht irgendwo etwas neues entsteht. Der DMV hat es in den 90ern vorgemacht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und Du glaubst, dass der DAFV diesem Verband die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft übertragen würde, die sie zur Teilnahme an internationalen Veranstaltungen brauchen?

Der VDSF war da schliesslich Gründungsmitglied.....

Und dann riskieren wie damals beim DAV, dass wieder zig Vereine wechseln und sich neue LV bilden, die lieber richtig angeln statt naturschützen und angelfischen wollen??

Glaubst Du daran??

Und zudem hat ja dieser neue Verband DSAV schon verbreitet, gemeinnützig UND im DAFV sein zu wollen.....

Dann brauchts also noch nen neuen Verband ;-)))

Deutschland, einig Anglerland....

Ich habs noch im Ohr...

oder so..............


----------



## a.bu (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich bin kein Funktionär, aber wie gesagt die CIPS kann auch Startrechte entziehen, wenn diese nicht wahrgenommen werden. Das ganze würde dann wohl etwa 2-3 Jahre dauern, aber dann hätte man ja auch  genügend Zeit einen neuen Verband zu gründen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

wie gesagt:
Deutschland, einig Anglerland.....

Haben sie prima hingekriegt....


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist auch nur so ein Hetzer und Schwarzseher, Honigbällchen...


Mal ganz OT zwischendurch:
Seid ihr auch ein wenig frustriert?
Irgendwie macht & tut man die ganzen Jahre gegen den Verbandsirrsinn ...und nun zerlegen sich die Irrsinnigen so einfach selbst?


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Kann mir mal Einer sagen, was ein im Landesverband gut integrierter und mitarbeitender Fischereiverein seinen Mitgliedern zu dieser Entwicklung sagen soll?????????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Könnt Ihr einem "Doofen" noch einmal die rechtliche Grundlage nennen, warum Wettfischen die Gemeinnützigkeit ausschließt? 

Damit meine ich die entsprechende Gesetzesgrundlage, Verordnung etc. ...

Ich konnte diese bisher - auch nicht mit Hilfe des FA hier vor Ort - nicht ausfindig machen.

Es gibt anscheinend auch keinen einzigen Fall, wo einem Verein in D die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen Wettfischen entzogen wurde. Wäre für Naturschützer doch sehr einfach sich der tiermordenden Angelvereine zu entledigen und wurde wohl bisher nicht versucht. Warum nicht? Vereinigungen von Tierschützern und "Angelhassern" verfügen doch eigentlich über sehr gut ausgebildete Juristen.

In einem großen Tierschutzverband haben die internen Juristen einer Abteilungsleiterin ein juristischens Vorgehen gegen einen Verein/ Verband diesbezüglich abgeraten, da die rechtliche Grundlage fehlen würde (das Schreiben liegt mir vor).

Klärt mich doch mal bitte aus 

Nicht falsch verstehen- ich wäre froh wenn dem DAFV (deshalb) das Licht ausgehen würde!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm#1.


----------



## Dunraven (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es wurde klar festgestellt, dass Wettangeln der Gemeinnnützigkeit widerspricht und was Wettangeln ist (Richtlinien VDSF/Finanzministerium).
> 
> *Das ist das Einzige was zählt, weil es um Finanzbehörden geht, es zählt NICHT sonstiges Recht, Paragraphen, oder Juristisches.*
> 
> ...



Sorry Thomas, aber das mit dem Setzkescher und umsetzen ist Blödsinn.
Du verweist selbst auf das Schreiben, aber was steht da drin, das hast Du wohl nicht genau genug gelesen.

Erstmal unterscheidet das Schreiben 3 Arten von Angeln.
1. Gemeinschaftsfischen.
2. Hegefischen.
3. Wettfischen.

Zum anderen verbietet es *NICHT *definitiv den 





> Einsatz des Setzkeschers oder umsetzen


.

Es sagt nur 





> Wettfischen   sind fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, die durch Wettbewerbscharakter geprägt   werden. Dazu gehören insbesondere:
> 
> 
> ein       weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Qualifikation);
> ...


Aber der Setzkescher usw. ist laut dem Schreiben ausdrücklich *NICHT *automatisch ein Zeichen dafür. Der entscheidende Satz ist halt 


> Für   ein Wettfischen *kann* weiter sprechen, wenn *mehrere* folgender Kriterien   vorliegen:


 



KANN bedeutet schlicht es kann sein, muss aber noch lange nicht sein. Schon der Hinweis das mehrere der Kriterien vorliegen müssen damit es sein KANN, zeigt deutlich das er allein schon mal nicht reicht, und auch bei zwei oder drei oder vier Kriterien muss es immer noch nicht der Fall sein. 



Und was sind die genannten Kriterien?



> Veranstaltungen       nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler zugelassen werden


Fällt für ein Vereinsangeln normal schon mal raus. Entweder ist es vereinsintern oder für alle offen, maximal durch die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Der Punkt tangiert einfache Vereine also bei ihren normalen Angeln nicht.




> Vergabe       von Preisen an Sieger und Plazierte


Ehren-/Erinnerungsgaben sind erlaubt, das hat der VDSF ja auch immer so gehandhabt und es wurde ja von ihm unterschieden zwischen Ehrengaben und Preisen. Demnach wäre ein Verein der keine Preise, sondern Ehrengaben/Erinnerungsgaben vergibt nicht betroffen. Bei einem der Preise vergibt müsste, laut dem Schreiben, noch mindestens ein weiterer Punkt erfüllt sein damit es möglicherweise für ein Wettfischen spricht.




> das       Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen


Ok der Punkt trifft auf die meisten Angeln zu. Es gibt auch welche ohne, aber viele machen es. Das spricht aber ja auch nicht automatisch für ein Wettfischen, laut dem Schreiben. Von daher müsste dann auch geschaut werden warum das so ist. Und wer Angeln ohne ausgesteckte Plätze kennt, der weiß es.  Ich kenne es nur vom hören sagen, aber Berichte von abgefahrenen Ölwannen wundern mich nicht, denn ich weiß was los ist wenn 60 Angler gleichzeitig zum Auto stürzen und jeder als erstes vom Hof will um seinen Wunschplatz zu erhalten. Von daher ist ein Ausstecken von Plätzen für die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer, und die Sicherheit der Personen auf dem Weg vom Start zum Angelplatz, fast zwingend notwendig. :q
Das man mit Ausstecken auch bestimmte Bereiche schützen kann, indem man die frei läßt (bestimmte Pflanzen, ect.) spricht auch sachlich dafür, und ist auch ein starkes Argument warum Ausstecken und verlosen auch bei einem Hegefischen oder Gemeinschaftsfischen Sinn machen.



Außerdem auch mit Hinblick auf den Punkt 



> das       übermäßige Anfüttern


Denn wenn Plätze nicht ausgesteckt wird, hört man immer wieder von Leuten die an den Vortagen Futter eingebracht haben. #d Die wollen dann natürlich als erste am Platz sein. Das fällt weg wenn derjenige keine Ahnung hat wo er denn sitzt. 
Ansonsten ist natürlich auch die Frage, was ist übermäßig? Im Fließwasser höre ich von Anglern das sie privat schon mal 10 Kg bei einem Angeln einbringen. Wenn ich Karpfenangler abends beim Anfüttern fürs private sehe, dann landen da auch ein paar Kg im Wasser. Also schon mal ein Punkt der nicht pauschal bestimmt werden kann.
Wer bei uns bei einem Hegefischen zuviel anfüttert fängt nichts, also macht es bei uns keinen Sinn übermäßig anzufüttern. Aber klar hatten auch Vereine schon Probleme damit. Die haben dann festgelegt das nicht mehr wie z.B. 2 Kg trockenes oder 2 Liter angefeuchtetes Anfutter pro Angler erlaubt sind. Spätestens damit ist der Punkt bei einem Vereinsangeln auch hinfällig.




> die       Verwendung von Setzkeschern


Da ist Dein Setzkescher. Wie gesagt, allein spricht er schon mal nicht für ein Wettfischen, und in Kombination mit einem, oder mehreren, anderen Kriterien nur evtl. Und hier kommt dann schon der Punkt mit den Landesgesetzen ins Spiel. Sollte vom Finanzamt wirklich geschaut werden ob evtl. ein Wettfischen vorliegt, dann werden sie ja schauen müssen ob die vorliegenden Kriterien *evtl.* dafür sprechen oder nicht. Verbietet das Landesgesetz den, dann sollte klar sein wie sie das wohl werten werden. Erlaubt es den Setzkescher aber für Hegefischen mit Umsetzen, dann sollten sie normalerweise feststellen das er für die Hege notwendig ist, da nur lebende Fische erfolgreich als Besatz dienen können. Damit sollte dann klar sein das er nicht wegen einem Wettfischen benutzt wird. Die Gründe für das Hegefischen (z.B. Besatzfischgewinnung für ein Gewässer das welchen benötigt, aus einem Gewässer mit gutem/übermäßigen Bestand) machen da die Nutzung einfach zwangsläufig notwendig. 





> das       Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische


Ist eine blödsinniges Kriterium. Jeder gefangene Fisch ist natürlich fangfähig. Das hat der Fang ja bewiesen. :q Trotzdem muss man, vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, fangfähige Fische zurücksetzen wenn sie untermaßig sind, ganzhährig geschützt sind, Schonzeit haben, ect. Und wenn sie bei einem Hegefischen zur Bestandsreduzierung, oder Besatzfischgewinnung, nicht den zu hegenden Fischarten entsprechen, dann müssen sie ja auch wieder zurück gesetzt werden, wenn man sie nicht selbst sinnvoll verwerten kann. Keine Ahnung was sich die damals dabei gedacht haben.


Abgesehen davon kenne ich es so das bei Hegefischen zur Besatzfischgewinnung die Fische in ein anderes Gewässer umgesetzt werden, das eben Besatz braucht. Das ist dann ja kein Zurücksetzen mehr. Spätestens damit hat es sich dann eh erledigt. Und werden sie doch zurück gesetzt in den selben Bereich wo sie gefangen wurden, dann muss das Finanzamt ja auch erst wieder schauen ob es nun dafür spricht oder nicht. Wenn z.B. nach einem Fischsterben, oder einem Erstbesatz, in einem angemessenen zeitlichen Abstand, mit dem Hegefischen geschaut werden soll wie sich der Bestand entwickelt hat (falls das Landesgesetz die Möglichkeit gibt), macht das Zurücksetzen ins selbe Gewässer Sinn. Es soll ja nur geschaut werden ob noch mehr notwendig ist oder nicht, und nicht der sich  aufbauende Bestand gleich wieder zerstört werden.  





> vorheriger       Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit       der Veranstaltung




Da wundert es mich fast das es nicht bei den festen Kriterien steht. Aber ok, es passt auch hier bei den möglichen hin. Denn wenn man z.B. fangfähige Fische besetzt die nicht zu den Zielfischen des Angelns gehören (eigene Zuchtanlage die frisch abgestreiften Lachse, Meerforellen, Hechte, ect.), dann ist ja klar erkennbar das die nicht besetzt wurden um gleich wieder raus gefangen zu werden. Damit sollte auch klar sein das es nicht dafür spricht. 







Du siehst, es ist nicht so klar wie Du es sagst. Da spielen doch Gesetze und juristische Sachen mit rein. Denn *die meisten *der von Dir genannten Sachen fallen halt in diesen *könnte evtl. und möglicherweise, unter bestimmten Umständen, für ein Wettfischen sprechen *Bereich. Und da muss dann eben erstmal geschaut werden spricht es dafür oder nicht. Und um das dann zu beurteilen, müssen die vom Finanzamt (als Laien) halt auch auf irgendwas zurückgreifen. Und *auf was greifen sie da zurück*? Vermutlich doch auf gesetzliche Regelungen, Anfragen bei den zuständigen Behörden (die an den Regelungen im Land mitgewirkt haben), ect. Also doch auf das was bei Dir keine Rolle spielt.
Und dann müssen sie am Ende immer noch entscheiden ob der Punkt für Wettfischen spricht oder nicht. Für die meisten Sachen gibt es logische Begründungen auch ohne das es ein Wettfischen ist. Mögliche habe ich ja schon genannt. 

Und du darfst nicht vergessen was damals hinter der ganzen Sache steckt. 
Wie würgen wir dem DAV einen rein? 
Wer gegen Gesetze verstößt kann nicht gemeinnützig sein. Wettfischen verstoßen laut VDSF gegen das Gesetz, also sorgen wir dafür das die Finanzämter das auch so sehen. Wenn sie das so sehen entziehen sie dann (dem DAV) bei einem Wettfischen die Gemeinnützigkeit aufgrund eines Gesetzesverstoßes. 



Von daher ist es doch naheliegend, sollte ein Finanzamt irgendwann mal prüfen ob ein Gesetzesverstoß vorliegt, das sie die Gesetze dann bei der Prüfung der Kriterien mit einbeziehen. Von daher spielen die gesetzlichen Regelungen des Landes halt schon eine Rolle, *wenn *die Verantwortlichen eine *objektive *Prüfung der Kriterien durchführen. Und wenn sich vom Verein daran gehalten wurde, dann stellt sich die Frage nicht wirklich ob das ein Verstoß gegen Gesetze ist, und ob deswegen die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden muss. Denn wie schon erwähnt, die wird nicht wegen dem Wettfischen aberkannt, sondern wegen dem Gesetzesverstoß der damit Begangen wird.



Die Gesetzeslage hat sich seit damals halt verändert. Das sollte/müsste dementsprechend bei einer Prüfung, ob gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen wird, berücksichtigt werden.
Was nötig ist, das der Bundesverband auch dafür sorgt das die geänderte Gesetzeslage bei einer Prüfung dann auch berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm#1.


 
Ja und? Das ist kein Gesetz etc., sondern ein Erlass. Jedoch fehlt mir immer noch die rechtliche Grundlage für diesen Erlass. 

Der DAFV handlet nach §52 (2) AO gemeinnützig. Das ist eine rechtliche Grundlage.

Wenn irgendein Beamter einen Erlass an ein schwäbisches FA schreibt, dass ein Thomas F. ab sofort 10-fache KFZ Steuer zahlen muss- zahlt er diese dann? Oder fragt er in einem Widerspruchsverfahren nach der rechtlichen Grundlage nach der dieser Erlass ergangen ist? 

Nochmal- ich möchte das nur verstehen. Es geht hier ja auch um die angebliche Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von angehängten Vereinen und betrifft u. U. auch meinen Verein! Auch wenn ich die dort nicht mag, muss ich einen Verein nicht ins Verderben schicken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ dunraven:
Natürlich gibt es Vereine, die im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit konforme Veranstaltungen machen - nur nicht allzu viele.

*Vereine/LV*
An deren Stelle würde ich das *immer* mit dem Finanzamt abklären (*einzig zuständige Behörde *für Gemeinnützigkeit), ob eine Veranstaltung nach den Kriterien und Vorgaben des BMF und der Abgabenordnung keine Gefahr beinhaltet, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren. Das natürlich schriftlich geben lassen und dann auch genauso die Veranstaltung durchführen, wie beim FA angegeben....

*Ist doch ganz einfach....*

Wer als Verband oder Verein Angelveranstaltungen macht, bei denen angesichts der Sachlage und der gültigen Anweisungen des Bundesfinanzministeriums das aber nicht vorher bei seinem zuständigen Finanzamt abgeklärt hat, handelt schlicht verantwortungslos.

*Wer sich klar und zu hundert Prozent an die Vorgaben des Bundesfinanzministeriums hält auf Grundlage der Definition vom VDSF, hat ja nix zu befürchten.*

Nur wer mauschelt, Schlupflöcher sucht, wer meint, weil nie was passiert ist 
in den letzten Jahren, wird auch weiter nix passieren, die haben was zu befürchten.....

Fukushima war genauso lange sicher wie Tschernobyl - obwohl auch da lange genug vorher von Nörglern und Schwarzsehern auf Gefahren hingewiesen wurde..

*Nochmal:
Wer als Verein oder Verband Veranstaltungen macht, sollte im eigenen Interesse wie im Interesse und der Verantwortung gegenüber den organisierten Angelfischern diese auch beim zuständigen Finanzamt nach den Kriterien und Vorgaben des Bundesfinanzministeriums prüfen und die Bedenkenlosigkeit schriftlich geben lassen - schon ist da keine Gefahr mehr.*

*Bundesverband*
So, wie das der Bundesverband zur Zeit immer noch macht mit den internationalen Wettangeln wie Europa- oder Weltmeisterschaften in Süß- wie Salzwasser und die fördert (Beiträge an CIPS, anmelden von Mannschaften (geht ja nur über CIPS-Mitgliedschaft) etc., etc. ) - und den dazu notwendigen nationalen Angeltreffs, Sichtungen, Qualis etc. - ist das aber klar mehr als nur problematisch. 

Und verliert der DAFV deswegen die Gemeinnützigkeit (mehr als wahrscheinlich), verlieren daraufhin auch alle LV, die dem DAFV Beiträge zahle(t)n, die Gemeinnützigkeit.  
Genauso wie die Vereine, die diese LV mit ihren Beiträgen finanzieren. 
Das ist das, was Honeyball klar an Hand des "Grundgesetzes der Finanzämter", der Abgabenordnung, eindeutig ausgeführt hat.


Daher gerne nochmal:


> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


Das kann doch für einen fähigen Bundesverband dann kein Problem sein, das anzugehen, oder??

*Zumal das ja ausschliesslich organisierte Angelfischer, deren Vereine und Verbände betrifft, nicht die Angler als solche, wäre da doch der BV mehr als nur in der Pflicht, oder??*


Dass das alles die Anglerfeinde im VDSF angestossen haben, um dem DAV eine reinzuwürgen, dass der DAV sich da immer rumgemauschelt hat und weiter solche bedenklichen Fischen veranstaltet hat, das ist nun mal Vergangenheit und ist ja weitgehend bekannt.. 

Dass nun in einem einheitlichen Verband der DAFV dies alles schleifen lässt, sogar weitermacht wie der DAV mit internationalen Wettangeln und dazu notwendigen nationalen Veranstaltungen, und das ohne das mit den zuständigen Behörden (also FA und BMF)  abzuklären, und damit die GESAMTE ORGANISIERTE ANGELFISCHEREI gefährdet, ist in meinen Augen mehr als nur verantwortungslos..

Nicht umsonst wachen ja erste LV-Präsis auf und einer fragte ganz konkret diesbezüglich per Mail direkt bei der Präsidentin und den Geschäftsstellen nach - und wartet bis heute immer noch auf eine Antwort dazu, trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage und mehrmals versprochener Antwort (an was erinnert mich das bloss? an was erinnert mich das bloss?? Antworten versprechen und dann abtauchen... an was erinnert mich das bloss??)...


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und was passiert, wenn alle ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren ? Einige LV´s und viele Vereine gehen in Insolvenz , der BV bestimmt auch. Es erfolgt eine reinigende Neuordnung und alles wird besser wie jetzt. Geangelt wird auch denn noch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Vereine werden nicht die Gemeinnützigeit verlieren, wenn sie einen LV oder BV finanzieren. *Die Ziele des Vereins müssen gemäß der Satzung unmittelbar und ausschließlich gemeinnützig sein.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der BV verliert seinen Naturschutzstatus, genauso wie die LV, die den haben, da dieser an die Gemeinnützigkeit gekoppelt ist.

Viele Vereine werden ihre Gewässer verlieren, weil Gewässer der öffentlichen Hand meist nur an gemeinnützige Vereine verpachtet werden..

Nur um zwei Dinge zu nennen...

Ansonsten kann man sicher diskutieren, ob ein reinigendes Gewitter zu begrüßen wäre, nach dem Motto:
Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.....

Das müssen aber eh die organisierten Angelfischer regeln - wenn die sich das alles so gefallen lassen, wollen sie es eben so, und riskieren damit das alles Beschriebene.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Vereine werden nicht die Gemeinnützigeit verlieren, wenn sie einen LV oder BV finanzieren. *Die Ziele des Vereins müssen gemäß der Satzung unmittelbar und ausschließlich gemeinnützig sein.*



Guckst Du:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der BV verliert seinen Naturschutzstatus,  genauso wie die LV, die den haben, da dieser an die Gemeinnützigkeit  gekoppelt ist.
> 
> Viele Vereine werden ihre Gewässer verlieren, weil Gewässer der  öffentlichen Hand meist nur an gemeinnützige Vereine verpachtet  werden..




Das würde ja dann nur ne Satzungsänderung erfordern, wieder ein gemeinnütziger Verein zu sein.
Man kann auch gemeinnützig sein ohne ein Naturschutzverband/-verein zu sein.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@Fscherbandit
Wettfischen entspricht nicht den Bestimmungen der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Die Vereine führen mit ihren Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter was durch?
Geht es in erster Linie um Hege oder geht es darum einen Sieger zu ermitteln und evtl. auch um Qualifikationsangeln?

Geht es um Hege wenn eine DAFV Mannschaft in Südafrika bei einer WM antritt? Mannschaftsangeln.

Wieviel Hegefischen im Jahr sind an einem Gwässer nötig?

Kann man die "Hegefischen" als solche bezeichnen wenn es grosse Pokale gibt und auch Geld/ Sachpreise?
Startgebühren erhoben werden die um die 100 Euro liegen?
Teams von diversen Herstellern teilnehmen?

Nach meiner Meinung haben solche Veranstaltungen sehr wenig mit Hege zu tun.
Für eine Hegeveranstaltung muss man nicht solch einen Aufwand betreiben.
Eine Hegeveranstaltung bedarf nicht diese mediale Aufmerksamkeit von diversen Medien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kann man die "Hegefischen" als solche bezeichnen wenn es grosse Pokale gibt und auch Geld/ Sachpreise?


.......oder für zigtausend Euro Goldmünzen an die Platzierten "per Händedruck" beim Abschied verteilt werden.??..


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

oder...welche Berechtigung hätte die Seite Champions Team wenn es um Hegefischen ginge?
Wen würde ein langweiliges Hegefischen interessieren?
Wenn Angelstar X u. Y u. Z in ihren Vorort- Angelvereinen an einem Hegefischen teilnehmen gibt es auch dann diese mediale Aufmerksamkeit? Mit nichten

Und wofür muss man beim Hegefischen den Angelbereich in Sektoren einteilen mit anschliessendem Sektoren wechsel der Teams?


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso hier immer und immer wieder die Diskussion abdriftet zu "*rechtliche Grundlagen*" versus dem BMF-Erlass.

Die Rechtliche Grundlage ist die Abgabenordnung. Nach der richten sich die rechtlichen Gegebenheiten im Umgang mit Gemeinnützigkeit. Der Erlass regelt die Indizienlage, die im Hinblick auf Angelvereine und -verbände zu prüfen sind, um die Anerkennung als gemeinnützig oder nicht steuerlich einordnen zu können. Da ist klar festgelegt, dass die Durchführung eines Wettfischens seitens eines Vereines/Verbandes eine als nicht gemeinnützig einzustufende Handlung ist.
Da die Voraussetzung für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit aber die Ausschließlichkeit nach §58 AO voraussetzt, dürfen eben keine anderen als als gemeinnützig anerkannte Ziele verfolgt werden.
Diese Aussage ist also schlichtweg falsch:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Vereine werden nicht die Gemeinnützigeit verlieren, wenn sie einen LV oder BV finanzieren. *Die Ziele des Vereins müssen gemäß der Satzung unmittelbar und ausschließlich gemeinnützig sein.*


Es reicht nicht aus, wenn die *Ziele* laut Satzung so sind, sondern es kommt darauf an, keine anderen als diese Ziele zu verfolgen. Sobald dies der Fall ist und nachgewiesen werden kann, sind die zuständigen Finanzämter gemäß des BMF-Erlasses *verpflichtet*, den Vereinen/Verbänden die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen. Dann müssen alle Einnahmen (also z.B. Mitgliedsbeiträge) ordnungsgemäß versteuert werden.

Ich weiß nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.#c


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso hier immer und immer wieder die Diskussion abdriftet zu "*rechtliche Grundlagen*" versus dem BMF-Erlass.
> 
> Die Rechtliche Grundlage ist die Abgabenordnung. Nach der richten sich die rechtlichen Gegebenheiten im Umgang mit Gemeinnützigkeit. Der Erlass regelt die Indizienlage, die im Hinblick auf Angelvereine und -verbände zu prüfen sind, um die Anerkennung als gemeinnützig oder nicht steuerlich einordnen zu können. Da ist klar festgelegt, dass die Durchführung eines Wettfischens seitens eines Vereines/Verbandes eine als nicht gemeinnützig einzustufende Handlung ist.
> Da die Voraussetzung für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit aber die Ausschließlichkeit nach §58 AO voraussetzt, dürfen eben keine anderen als als gemeinnützig anerkannte Ziele verfolgt werden.
> ...



Das geht schon los wenn man als Angelverein Preise/ Erinnerungsgaben kauft.
Wenn die Zahlen Summe X erreicht haben werden die Finanzbeamten hellhörig. Dann wird gefragt.

Hab ich mir sagen lassen müssen.


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Einfach einmal durchlesen - besonders den letzten Absatz ( nicht den Kommentar ) :
http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-eV-News-Februar-2014.php

denn weiss jeder was läuft und was von Vorbehalten seitens Dritter gehalten wird. Nur frage ich mich, warum wird das nicht auf den Verbandsseiten veröffentlicht ?


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

...vielleicht mal 'ne CD ans FA schicken? :m


----------



## holgär (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Fischerbandit, 

nachdem du andauernd auf dir erklärende Sachverhalte bestehst:

Den entsprechenden Erlaß findest du hier:

wewewe.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2011-11/wettfischen-und-gemeinnutzigkeit/

Erlaß - Ein Erlaß des BMF ist nichts weiteres als (Quelle Wikipedia): 
*BMF-Schreiben* sind Erlasse, die vom Bundesministerium der Finanzen (BMF) im Einvernehmen mit den Ländern anlassbezogen herausgegeben werden und die an die weisungsgebundenen, nachgelagerten Finanzbehörden (nicht Zollbehörden) gerichtet sind. Mit diesen Schreiben wird die Steuerverwaltung angewiesen, wie sie bestimmte steuerliche Sachverhalte zu behandeln hat. Das soll zu einer deutschlandweit einheitlichen Rechtsanwendung führen, Zweifelsfragen ausräumen und somit insgesamt zur Gleichmäßigkeit der Besteuerung beitragen.
BMF-Schreiben tragen zur Planungssicherheit und Rechtsklarheit bei, da der Steuerbürger sich darauf berufen kann, dass ein Sachverhalt von der Finanzverwaltung in der im BMF-Schreiben beschriebenen Weise entschieden wird.
Ebenso wie bei Steuerrichtlinien ist durch ein BMF-Schreiben nur die Finanzverwaltung in der Rechtsanwendung gebunden. Der Bürger kann sich auf die Anwendung berufen, aber auch eine andere Rechtsauffassung vertreten. Insbesondere sind auch die Gerichte nicht daran gebunden.
Rechtlich stellen die BMF-Schreiben damit allgemeine Weisungen im Sinne der Art. 108 Abs. 3 S. 2, Art. 85 Abs. 3 Grundgesetz (GG) dar. Ebenso wie allgemeine Verwaltungsvorschriften nach Art. 108 Abs. 7 GG dienen sie der Vollzugsgleichheit im Bereich der von den Ländern im Auftrag des Bundes verwalteten Steuern.
BMF-Schreiben werden im Bundessteuerblatt, Teil I, veröffentlicht und sind auf der Homepage des BMF für eine Übergangszeit abrufbar. BMF-Schreiben werden mit Aktenplanzeichen (z. B. IV C 8 - S 2303 / 07 / 0009) veröffentlicht und sind damit in juristischen Datenbanken auffindbar.
Verwaltungsanweisungen werden auch von den Finanzministerien der Länder und von Oberfinanzdirektionen herausgegeben, wobei Oberfinanzdirektionen keine Erlasse, sondern Verfügungen an den nachgeordneten Bereich richten.

Viel Spaß beim Staunen !

VG

Holger


----------



## holgär (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und dieses BMF-Schreiben lest bitte genau durch: Hier wird ganz klar aufgezeigt, was der VDSF hier bezwecken wollte !

Und eines ist doch auch klar: Die Friedfischangler sind erst der Anfang, die anderen werden folgen, bis sich alle nur noch dem Naturschutz und dem Casting widmen !

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Eine Gefahr, vor der wir Hetzer und Schwarzseher seit Jahren warnen..

Immer schön, wenns dann wenigstens partiell mal zu Einsicht führt (kein Angriff, holgär, sondern großes Lob!!!)..

Und der Bundesverband riskiert mit den internationalen Wettfischen (EM/WM in Süß- und Salzwasser) und den dazu notwendigen nationalen Veranstaltungen entweder wissentlich oder aus purer Blödheit den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht nur für den BV, sondern nachfolgend eben auch für LV und Vereine mit all den schon zigmal genannten, unabsehbar negativen Folgen für die organisierte Angelfischerei..

Dabei wärs so einfach, wie auch schon zigmal geschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die ersten Infos über den neuen Verband, verbreitet von Steffen Quinger in anderen Foren (http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=62105#post62105), kursieren:
Danach will man als Spezialverband die speziellen Interessen aller Süßwasserangler in Deutschland vertreten.

Über die angestrebte Mitgliedschaft im Dachverband DAFV will man im Bundesverband tätig werden.

Der DSAV wäre kein neuer Bundesverband für alle Angler. Sondern wie  z. B. der Meeresanglerverband ein Spezialverband, nur eben nur für Süßwasserangler. 

Dabei würde man unter dem Begriff Süßwasserangler alle Stippangler, Feederangler, Raubfischangler und Fliegenfischer verstehen.
_(Gedanke von mir dazu: Karpfenangler nicht? Aalangler nicht? Wer mit anderen Methoden auf Friedfische angelt als mit Feeder und Stippe auch nicht???? Oder dürfen die nach DSAV-Gedankengut zukünftig vielleicht nicht mehr im Süßwasser angeln? Fragen über Fragen........)_

Man trete NICHT für die Legalisierung von Wettkämpfen in Deutschland ein. 

Sondern für klare Regeln und Bestimmungen beim Angeln. 

Man wäre aber "gegen eine prinzipielle Kriminalisierung von Veranstaltungen für Angler, die auf Grundlage geltender Rechtsverordnungen durchgeführt werden." 
_Gedanke von mir: Dann ist man für eine Kriminalisierung von Veranstaltungen für Anglern die *NICHT auf Grundlage geltender Rechtsverordnungen* durchgeführt werden? *Wie jede Veranstaltung, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF entspricht?? *Oder wie, oder was?_

Der DSAV wolle sich über Mitgliedsbeiträge und Zuwendungen von Förderern finanzieren. 
Mitglied könne jeder werden. 

Der Verband sei im Aufbau.
Viele für einen Verband wichtige Sachen wären aber erst nach Eintragung  ins Vereinsregister möglich.

Eine Internetseite soll aufgebaut werden, Strukturen für eine nationale Vernetzung würden geschaffen. 

Über Fortschritte werde berichtet.


*Die haben also "erkannt", dass Süsswasserangler nicht ausreichend kompetent vom DAFV vertreten werden - Cool, und das von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV......

Findet das noch jemand ausser mir xxxxxxx.......??????*
;-)))))))))))))))))))

Aber es kommt Bewegung in die Sache.

*Nur bleibt mit oder ohne DSAV im DAFV weiterhin der Fakt bestehen, dass bei Durchführung und Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln in Süß- und Salzwasser (EM/WM) der CIPS dem DAFV der Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit droht - auch diesem neuen Verband natürlich, wenn der bis dahin im DAFV aufgenommen wurde.*

Siehe:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Gefahr, vor der wir Hetzer und Schwarzseher seit Jahren warnen..
> 
> Immer schön, wenns dann wenigstens partiell mal zu Einsicht führt (kein Angriff, holgär, sondern großes Lob!!!)..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Naja, sagt nicht wirklich viel über den neuen Verein aus.

Sollen se mal machen. 
Kommt dabei nichts für die Süsswasserangler rum, wird sich der DSAV nicht lange halten.
Es sei denn, die Wettangler halten den am Kaxxen.

Für mich derzeit eher ein Wettangler/ Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter- Verein, kann/ darf man natürlich so nicht kommunizieren.
Würde den Kollegen mehr Gehör im DAFV bescheren.


----------



## holgär (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe bereits 2012 in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, daß die Fusion totaler Mist ist und letztlich es nur in einer Lösung eines nicht mehrgemeinnützigen Verbandes enden kann und wird. Mein Vorschlag war damals DMAV = Deutscher Match Angel Verband - ist ja jetzt ähnlich.

Das hat aber wenig mit Einsicht sondern eher mit Weitsicht gepaart mit etwas größerem fachlichen Hintergrund als bei vielen anderen Schreihälsen in diversen Foren zu tun. 
(behaupte ich jetzt mal ....:q)

Und du siehst, bereits bei dem Begriff Süßwasserangeln scheiden sich die Geister ! 

Aber, wir warten ob neuer interessanter Meldungen!

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



holgär schrieb:


> Aber, wir warten ob neuer interessanter Meldungen!
> 
> Holger


Ich bring die, wenn ich was mitkriegen sollte, wie immer.
Keine Frage 
;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ja, ich bin kurzsichtig und der ständige Zigarettenqualm produziert auch ganz schön viel Nebel in der Bude,
 vermutlich bin ich deswegen nicht in der Lage 
_*einen SINN (???)*_
 in diesem ganzen Verband im Verband zu sehen, 
 wenn doch trotzdem alles, aber auch alles, beim Alten bleibt...
 |kopfkrat#c|uhoh:


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mich interessiert, was passiert wenn der DAFV den DSAV nicht aufnehmen will, es entscheidet ja wohl die HV und nicht das Präsidium ?


----------



## Dunraven (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ dunraven:
> Natürlich gibt es Vereine, die im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit konforme Veranstaltungen machen - nur nicht allzu viele.
> 
> *Vereine/LV*
> ...



Das ist aber schon mal was anderes als Deine Aussage das Setzkescher oder Umsetzen automatisch Wettfischen bedeuten.
Das trifft ja schon eher das was ich auch sagte, das es eben in vielen Punkten offen ist, und diese Punkte dann abgeklärt werden müssen. Warum wird das so gemacht, und ist die Begründung nachvollziehbar und unproblematisch, oder eben nicht. Und da bin ich immer noch sicher das die Regelungen im jeweiligen Bundesland bei der Klärung auch eine Rolle spielt, auf jeden Fall aber ein ein starkes Argument liefert.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _(Gedanke von mir dazu: Karpfenangler nicht? Aalangler nicht? _



Aal fällt wohl unter Raubfisch. Und Karpfenangler vertreten sie selbstverständlich nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner, denn dann würde der *Verband Deutscher Karpfenangel Clubs e.V. *sicher nicht einverstanden sein. Der vertritt ja die Karpfenangler schon als Spezialverband im DAFV.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin kurzsichtig und der ständige Zigarettenqualm produziert auch ganz schön viel Nebel in der Bude,
> vermutlich bin ich deswegen nicht in der Lage
> _*einen SINN (???)*_
> in diesem ganzen Verband im Verband zu sehen,
> ...



Damit sind wir schon Zwei
beim guggn, qualmen und verstehen dieses Konstruktes DSAV #h


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es liegt wohl auch daran, dass der eigentliche Sinn
nebulös bleiben _soll_!


----------



## T.Debakel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo,



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Damit sind wir schon Zwei
> beim guggn, qualmen und verstehen dieses Konstruktes DSAV #h



...und jetzt schon drei...  
Ich geh erst mal auf ein Kippchen vor die Tür...

Schönen Abend!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, das diese Neugründung (DSAV) mit dem Präsidium und der Präsidentin des DAVF abgesprochen ist und eventuell sogar darauf gedrängt wurde ....
So in etwa : " Wenn ihr weiter international fischen und national Plätze auslosen, Preise und Pokale verteilen wollt, Sichtungen und weiterführende Fischen (usw.) veranstalten wollt, müßt ihr das auf eigene Kappe machen !!! Aber ihr werdet gefälligst Mitglied bei uns, sonst laufen uns noch mehr LV`s davon, oder Vereine wechseln in entsprechende Verbände, die dann bei euch Mitglied sind, Das geht so nicht, dann sind wir nämlich trotz Beitragserhöhungen Ende des Jahres pleite! Wenn ihr Mitglied werdet, können wir steigende Mitgliederzahlen (das sind dann zwar nur mehr Zwei- Drei- und Vierfachzahler,aber mit diesen Zahlen schummelt der VdSF/DAFV ja eh schon seit Jahren) vermelden und haben wieder mehr Geld in der klammen Kasse !!! "

Mich interessiert allerdings am allermeisten,was passiert, wenn man dem für den DSAV dann zuständigen Finanzamt (Leipzig?) mal den eigentlichen Sinn und Zweck dieser Neugründung erläutern würde mit der Bitte, die Erteilung der Gemeinnützigkeit unter Berücksichtigung der BMF-Richtlinien dazu doch mal sehr genau zu überprüfen..... Wenndie dann nämlich die Gemeinnützigkeit verweigern, würde die ganze Sache innerhalb von Millisekunden zum Rohrkrepierer werden ! Weil : Ohne Gemeinnützigkeit keine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV, versteuern der Mitgliedsbeiträge und Sponsorengelder, kein Ausstellen von Spendenquittungen usw. 

Und wer weiß schon , ob dieses Szenario nicht sogar von einigen Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV (natürlich nicht von den Gründern des DSAV) gerne gesehen würde, man wäre die eh ungeliebten "Wettfischer"  los und niemand könnte dem DAFV die Schuld dafür geben, nach dem Motto : " Wir hätten euch ja gerne bei uns aufgenommen, aber ohne anerkannte Gemeinnützigkeit ist eine Mitgliedschaft bei uns leider satzungsgemäß nicht möglich. "


Nur mal so zum Nachdenken ........

Aber ich phantasiere ja eh nur und 2014 wird für die deutschen Angler eh alles besser !!!


----------



## Kjeld (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was wäre eigentlich so schlimm daran, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren?

Kann man einen Verein nicht wie ein Unternehmen führen, mach doch der ADAC auch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Aber ihr werdet gefälligst Mitglied bei uns,



Wenn der "neue  Verband" nicht gemeinnützig ist, kann er nicht Mitglied im DAFV (gemeinnützig) werden. Das sollte auch nicht ganz so hellen Köpfen klar sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kjeld schrieb:


> Was wäre eigentlich so schlimm daran, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren?



Gar nix wäre schlimm daran. Dieser Verband hätte vermutlich einen ungeahnten Zulauf, auch wenn er mehr kostet.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil .....


----------



## Lazarus (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn der "neue  Verband" nicht gemeinnützig ist, kann er nicht Mitglied im DAFV (gemeinnützig) werden. Das sollte auch nicht ganz so hellen Köpfen klar sein.


Tatsächlich? Ich bin auch nicht gemeinnützig (zumindest ist das Finanzamt bedauerlicherweise dieser Meinung), und trotzdem Mitglied in einem gemeinnützigen Verein!?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

flach und geistreich wie fast immer ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Ich bin auch nicht gemeinnützig (zumindest ist das Finanzamt bedauerlicherweise dieser Meinung), und trotzdem Mitglied in einem gemeinnützigen Verein!?



Weil Du eine natürliche und keine juristische Person wie ein Verein bist.

Ich kann das gerne nochmal per Copy und Paste alles hier reinsetzen, wenn das immer noch manche nicht kapieren wollen, dass entweder zu hundert Prozent nach den Vorgaben des BMF/FA auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien eine Veranstaltung stattfindet, oder Veranstalter und Förderer (Vereine, LV, BV) eben die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.

Und das bedeutet dann oft (neben steuerlichen Nachteilen) vor allem auch den Verlust des Naturschutzstatus, aber auch dass viele öffentliche Gewässer verloren gehen, da die oft nur an Gemeinnützige verpachten...



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...





Honeyball schrieb:


> Würde ich doch nie tun, Thomas!!!!
> 
> Allerdings sollte es mir als Nicht-Vereins/Verbands/-Mitglied und Bundesbürger eigentlich auch nicht am Hinterteil vorbeigehen, wenn sich ganze Horden von Anglervereinen und deren Verbände gegen geltendes Steuerrecht die Gemeinnützigkeit erschlichen haben und dieses unser Land um seine wohlverdienten Steuereinnahmen prellen [*sarkasm_off]
> 
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> holgär schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ dunraven:
> Natürlich gibt es Vereine, die im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit konforme Veranstaltungen machen - nur nicht allzu viele.
> 
> *Vereine/LV*
> ...





			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso hier immer und immer wieder die Diskussion abdriftet zu "*rechtliche Grundlagen*" versus dem BMF-Erlass.
> 
> Die Rechtliche Grundlage ist die Abgabenordnung. Nach der richten sich die rechtlichen Gegebenheiten im Umgang mit Gemeinnützigkeit. Der Erlass regelt die Indizienlage, die im Hinblick auf Angelvereine und -verbände zu prüfen sind, um die Anerkennung als gemeinnützig oder nicht steuerlich einordnen zu können. Da ist klar festgelegt, dass die Durchführung eines Wettfischens seitens eines Vereines/Verbandes eine als nicht gemeinnützig einzustufende Handlung ist.
> Da die Voraussetzung für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit aber die Ausschließlichkeit nach §58 AO voraussetzt, dürfen eben keine anderen als als gemeinnützig anerkannte Ziele verfolgt werden.
> ...





holgär schrieb:


> Hallo Fischerbandit,
> 
> nachdem du andauernd auf dir erklärende Sachverhalte bestehst:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und es bleibt nach wie vor ganz einfach:

Der Bundesverband riskiert mit den internationalen Wettfischen (EM/WM in Süß- und Salzwasser) und den dazu notwendigen nationalen Veranstaltungen entweder wissentlich oder aus purer Blödheit den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht nur für den BV, sondern nachfolgend eben auch für LV und Vereine mit all den schon zigmal genannten, unabsehbar negativen Folgen für die organisierte Angelfischerei..

Dabei wärs so einfach, wie auch schon zigmal geschrieben:
*Es hilft NUR *
Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..

Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.

Dann muss der BV das beim BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder durchkriegen und bestätigen lassen und es muss dann eine neue Anweisung raus an die FA vom BMF.


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

mir scheint, da hat sich genug angesammelt, was mal woanders als im AB diskutiert werden sollte.
wie siehts denn aus mit "Petze" bei den interessierten stellen?


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Denn war das mit dem matchangler nur ein Druckfehler oder ist zu früh gebracht worden, denn macht das ganze einen Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Genauso viel Sinn wie ein DSAV im DAFV:
Gar keinen...

Denn auch dann wäre der Matchangler immer noch kein "offizieller Kooperationspartner des DAFV" wie verlautbart...

Sondern des DSAV (im DAFV, wenn die aufgenommen werden, worüber nur die HV entscheiden kann)..

In meinen Augen geht's da nur ums Abgreifen von Kohle (Sponsoren etc...)..

Denn für alles andere braucht man keinen DSAV, wenn der eh in den DAFV will. 

Da bleibt dann ja alles wie es ist, da die LV satzungsgemäß die Vorgaben des BV umzusetzen haben.....

Wenn allerdings ausgerechnet Präsidiumsmitglieder vom DAFV und der Jugend einen solchen DSAV gründen, weil der DAFV sich in deren Augen nicht genug um ihre Art der Süßwasserangelei kümmert, spricht das doch Bände über die Kompetenz bzw. Unüberlegtheit der Geschichte - sowohl beim DAFV (sagen wir ja schon lange) wie aber auch und gerade beim DSAV..

In wie weit der DAFV begeistert wäre, wenn der DSAV dann Sponsorengelder selber einsammeln würde, die bisher (manchmal auch zweckgebunden) an den DAFV (früher DAV) gingen, das dürfte auch noch diskutiert werden, nehm ich mal an, angesichts der Finanzsituation im DAFV.....

Man hat ja da im DAFV jetzt mit Pieper mit einen "kompetenten" Vize für Finanzen gefunden...




oder so ... ;-)))


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas, aber das mit dem Setzkescher und umsetzen ist Blödsinn.
> Du verweist selbst auf das Schreiben, aber was steht da drin, das hast Du wohl nicht genau genug gelesen.
> 
> Erstmal unterscheidet das Schreiben 3 Arten von Angeln.
> ...


Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Sicht auf die Dinge. War sehr interessant und aufschlussreich. Vielleicht hilft es den Vereinen das bei Ihren Veranstaltungen zu berücksichtigen. Besser wäre es natürlich, wenn es dazu einen Leitfaden der einzelnen Landesverbände geben würde.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da in jedem Bundesland die Leitlinien über die Anweisung des BMF gelten und umgesetzt zu werden haben, ist es wurscht, ob da Landesverbände einen Leitfaden rausgeben

Und weil es immer hiess, es wäre diesbezüglich noch keinem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen worden:
*Bin gerade am recherchieren über einen Verein von der Donau, dem unter Vorlage des Erlasses  vom BMF die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wurde.*

Weil in den Protokollen der Versammlungen des Vereines auch die Erfolge von Vereinsmitgliedern bei nationalen Veranstaltungen und internationalen Wettangeln erwähnt wurden und das bei der routinemäßigen Überprüfung des FA zur Gemeinnützigkeit einem Beamten auffiel.

*Schon das alleine reichte dem FA..*

Zum nachdenken für die, die da meinen, selber das auslegen zu können, was den FA vom Bundesfinanzministerium verbindlich als bundesweit gültiger Erlass vorgegeben wird.

*Wenn ein Verein/Verband meint, ein mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vereinbarendes Angeln veranstalten zu wollen, MUSS er daher das vorher beim zuständigen FA absegnen lassen, wenn er verantwortungsvoll handelt.
Kann ja bei rechtmäßigen Handeln wohl gar kein Problem sein, da vorher nachzufragen!!!!
*​
Alles andere gefährdet die organisierte Angelfischerei in der Gesamtheit bis runter zu den Vereinen.

Ich sehe das übrigens genauso für die gerade verschickten Ausschreibungen zu Angeltreff Feeder, Angeltreff Vereine etc. - ganz offiziell raus vom DAFV an die LV... 

Hegeironie an:
Jeder Landesverband kann eine Mannschaft mit 5 Mann melden - natürlich NICHT um sich zu vergleichen oder so.. Zur Hege - warum man da dann nicht einfach die zur benötigte Zahl an Anglern aufstellt und statt Mannschaften der Landesverbände dann einfach nach dem Motto "wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst" verfährt, spricht ja für den puren Hegezweck,... 
Hegeironie aus

Und zumindest in meinen Augen in mehreren weiteren Punkten auch nicht mit den Richtlinien des BMF vereinbar.

Aber ich bin sicher, dass der Bundesverband das in seiner Verantwortung beim BMF oder dem zuständigen FA für diese Veranstaltung abgeklärt hat und schriftlich bestätigen - die würden ja der organisierten nAgelfischerei nicht schaden wollen, oder??




Muss das aber noch alles durchackern..


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da in jedem Bundesland die Leitlinien über die Anweisung des BMF gelten und umgesetzt zu werden haben, ist es wurscht, ob da Landesverbände einen Leitfaden rausgeben
> ....



Da es dabei aber neben der Anweisung des BMF auch länderspezifische Regelungen zum Angeln an Sich zu beachten gilt und die Vereine wie Du selbst immer wieder gerne betonst, nicht direkt im BV organisiert sind, sondern über den LV, ist dieser auch direkt für die Vereine zuständig. 
Welchen Sinn macht es, die Anweisungen des BMF zu berücksichtigen und dann gleichzeitig gegen das Fischereirecht des Landes zu verstoßen. Hat man ja toll was gewonnen, wenn man keine Probleme mit dem FA bekommt, aber dafür mit der Fischereibehörde.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mannmannmannmann..............
Weil die Länderregelungen ZUSÄTZLICH zu beachten sind, aber NICHTS mit der Gemeinnützigkeit, sondern nur mit dem Fischereirecht etc. zu tun haben..

Das alles haben die organisierten Angelfischer zuerst dem VDSF zu verdanken, der das angeleiert hatte, dem DAV, der in diesen VDSF eingetreten ist, ohne vorher die Neuregelung dieser Dinge festzuschreiben, und dem DAFV, der sich nicht um die Dinge kümmert, so *DASS IMMER NOCH WEITERHIN DIE ANWEISUNG DES BMF AN DIE FA BUNDESWEIT GILT!!!!!!!*

Honeyball und holgär haben doch die ganzen Dinge hier eingestellt, mit §, Ausführungen, Abgabenordnung etc., wie das funktioniert.

DAS GILT SO!!
Auch wenn manche meinen, selber Gesetze und Regelungen auslegen zu können und es besser zu wissen als FA-Beamte, Rechtspfleger für Körperschaft vom FA; Oberfinanzdirektionen und sogar Landesfinanzministerien, bei denen inzwischen verschiedene besorgte Vereinspräsis und Verbandsfunktionäre nachgefragt haben, weil die EBEN KEINE LUST HABEN, deswegen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren .

*Weil die verantwortungsvoll handeln und nachfragen!!!!*

Und die Antworten (liegen alle vor) waren immer so wie von mir hier beschrieben.

Nochmal lesen und verstehen bitte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil es immer hiess, es wäre diesbezüglich noch keinem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen worden:
> *Bin gerade am recherchieren über einen Verein von der Donau, dem unter Vorlage des Erlasses  vom BMF die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wurde.*
> 
> Weil in den Protokollen der Versammlungen des Vereines auch die Erfolge von Vereinsmitgliedern bei nationalen Veranstaltungen und internationalen Wettangeln erwähnt wurden und das bei der routinemäßigen Überprüfung des FA zur Gemeinnützigkeit einem Beamten auffiel.
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mannmannmannmann..............
> Weil die Länderregelungen ZUSÄTZLICH zu beachten sind, aber NICHTS mit der Gemeinnützigkeit, sondern nur mit dem Fischereirecht etc. zu tun haben....



Mannmannmannmann...
nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

SORRY. 
War ich zu schnell (und habe Dir Nichtverständnis unterstellt)..

Rutschte mir raus, weil so viele immer meinen, da irgendwas an den BMF-Richtlinien vorbei machen zu können und da Auswege/Mauscheleien suchen oder zu kennen meinen - und das dann aber NICHT abklären lassen vom zuständigen FA..

Geht nicht, gibt's nicht, funzt nicht - die jagen damit eben die organisierte Angelfischerei ins Nirwana...

SORRY daher nochmal fürs "mannmannmann"!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da es dabei aber neben der Anweisung des BMF auch länderspezifische Regelungen zum Angeln an Sich zu beachten gilt und die Vereine wie Du selbst immer wieder gerne betonst, nicht direkt im BV organisiert sind, sondern über den LV, ist dieser auch direkt für die Vereine zuständig.
> Welchen Sinn macht es, die Anweisungen des BMF zu berücksichtigen und dann gleichzeitig gegen das Fischereirecht des Landes zu verstoßen. Hat man ja toll was gewonnen, wenn man keine Probleme mit dem FA bekommt, aber dafür mit der Fischereibehörde.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Im Grunde kann ein jeder *unter Einhaltung der Landesgesetze* ein Wettfischen/ Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter abhalten.

Ausnahme: Gemeinnützige Vereine etc.
Es geht hier nur um den steuerlichen Aspekt.

Zu Thomas seiner Ironie:

Vor Ort gibt es ja auch keine Angler/ Angelvereine die in der Lage sind ein Hegefischen durchzuführen.
Da müssen schon die Fachleute aus den LV ran.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht hier nur um den steuerlichen Aspekt.


Der im Entzugsfalle neben finanziellen aber weitere Aspekte hat, wie mehrfach betont.

Als anerkannte Naturschutzverbände gehen NUR gemeinnützige Vereine, der Status wäre dann futsch für den Bundesverband und die LV, die da mit drin hängen.

Über der Geringfügigkeitsgrenze müssten Einnahmen (Beiträge, Kartenausgabe, Gastronomieeinnahmen bei Festen  etc.) dann voll versteuert werden und natürlich auch MwSt dafür bezahlt.

Ausserdem verpachtet die öffentliche Hand oft nur an gemeinnützige Vereine...

etc., etc., etc..

Zum Thema "nur" steuerlicher Aspekt.............


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zitat :

Im Grunde kann ein jeder *unter Einhaltung der Landesgesetze* ein Wettfischen/ Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter abhalten.

Ausnahme: Gemeinnützige Vereine etc.
Es geht hier nur um den steuerlichen Aspekt.


Wenn aber ein gemeinnütziger Verein das von ihm bewirtschaftete Gewässer für so eine Veranstaltung zur Verfügung stellt, hängt er am Fliegenfänger, weil er diese Veranstaltung erst möglich gemacht hat !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

So isses, auch klare Aussage auf Nachfrage eines Funktionärs aus einem Finanzministerium:
Auch mittelbare Förderung reicht...

Sicher ist da auch jeder LV dran, der eine Mannschaft zu den Angeltreffs des DAFV schickt, wenn sich rausstellt, dass die Veranstaltung so nicht vom FA als mit der Gemeinnützigkeit vereinbar angesehen würde...

Ich würde mir da als LV-Verantwortlicher auf jeden Fall vom DAFV eine Bestätigung des  für die Veranstaltung zuständigen Finanzamtes vorlegen lassen wie auch vom für den jeweiligen LV zuständigen FA; dass die das dann auch so akzeptieren.

Schon alleine deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da in jedem Bundesland die Leitlinien über die Anweisung des BMF gelten und umgesetzt zu werden haben, ist es wurscht, ob da Landesverbände einen Leitfaden rausgeben
> 
> Und weil es immer hiess, es wäre diesbezüglich noch keinem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen worden:
> *Bin gerade am recherchieren über einen Verein von der Donau, dem unter Vorlage des Erlasses  vom BMF die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wurde.*
> ...



Nur so können die sich einigermaßen sicher sein und handeln verantwortlich gegenüber der organisierten Angelfischerei...

Ohne Nachfrage ist das mehr oder weniger eine Art Selbstmord..........

*Und so verantwortlich, wie der Bundesverband immer handelt, haben die das sicher beim zuständigen FA vorher abgeklärt, das können die sicher einfach zuschicken....*

Oder glaubt ihr nicht????


----------



## Smanhu (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wie ist das, sollte da ein Verstoß vom FA festgestellt werden, ist das doch Steuerbetrug, oder?
Im Endeffekt beschei$$en die doch das Finanzamt/Staat!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

So kann man das sicher sehen...


----------



## holgär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Na ja, dieser Beschixx wird ja auch sehr hart geahndet - Entzug des kompletten Vereinsvermögens. Das ist ja auch der Hintergrund zur Gemeinnützigkeit:

Die Erzielung (tw.) von steuerfreien Einnahmen und das Ausstellen steuerbegünstigter Spendenbescheinigungen.

Beides sollte für gemeinützige oder oder oder auch wieder ausgegeben werden und darf nur begrenzt als Rücklagen aller Art gebildet werden (keine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht). Gerade zum Thema Rücklagen wurde da von seiten des BMF in lezter Zeit etwas abgewichen, damit sich die Vereine zukunftsorientierter aufstellen können.

Es soll aber vermieden werden, daß unter dem Deckmantel eines gemeinnützigen Vereins priviligierte Personen Gewinn und Vermögen verstecken können und diesen dann bei Auflösung des Vereins steuerfrei zufließt - dämmerts jetzt ?

Nochmals: Ein Hegeangeln ist wie auch immer ausgeführt unter Einhaltung der tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen legal. Die Definition der tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen ist aber etwas holprig. 

Nur darf alles, was in diesem Zusammenhang steht, auch nicht gemeinnützig sein, denn dann kommt der Erlass des BMF ins Spiel, der nur auf die Gemeinützigkeit zielt.

Daher muss es für den DAFV bzw. DSAV folgende Schwerpunkte geben.
1. Neue Definition des Themas Hegeangeln in tierschutzrechtlicher Hinsicht
2. Neue Vereinbarung mit dem BMF, wann ein Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit ansteht - also Änderung des Erlasses aus dem Jahr 1995

Dann wäre für alle Beteiligten, ob bei traditionellen oder modernen Hegefischen alles im Lot.

Und: Wenn ein Hälten und anschliessendes Umsetzen tierschutzrechlich in Ordnung, warum sollten dann die Anglertreffs gefährlich sein (Achtung: Rethorische Frage) ?

Alle die die Angelertreffs betreffenden Regelungen sind nur in den vom VDSF provozierten Regelungen gegen den DAV entstanden.

Und das ist die Hauptbaustelle des neuen Verbandes !
Den Mist des VDSF unter Leitung von Herrn ...........t korrigieren!

Hätte aber bekanntlich bereits viel früher geregelt werden müssen - aber da meine ich, das das nicht ging (VDSF#q) und erst jetzt funktionieren kann. 

Möglichweise hätte dann die Fusion (im Nachhinein betrachet)doch wieder etwas Gutes - mir scheint, daß momentan mehr Bewegung als jemals zuvor drin ist. 

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Schön zusammen gefasst.

Ja, die Bewegung seh ich auch  - sie stehen am Abgrund, und werden bald den nächsten Schritt machen (oder war der das schon?).

Siehe Ausschreibung des DAFV zu Angeltreff Feeder, Angeltreff Vereine etc...

*Daher nochmal, auch als Warnung an alle Landesverbände und Vereine**, die Leute zu diesen Veranstaltungen schicken wollen, damit die nicht mit reingezogen werden:*
Lasst euch vom Bundesverband die Bestätigung des für die Veranstaltung zuständigen FA schicken, dass mit dieser Veranstaltung NICHT die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet ist.

Fragt bei dem für euch zuständigen FA an, dass die Teilnahme am Fischen NICHT eure  Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet.

*Kann ja kein Problem sein, wenn alles in Ordnung ist!!!

Wer das NICHT VORHER abklärt, handelt schlicht verantwortungslos.*

Nochmal:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So isses, auch klare Aussage auf Nachfrage eines Funktionärs aus einem Finanzministerium:
> Auch mittelbare Förderung reicht...
> 
> Sicher ist da auch jeder LV dran, der eine Mannschaft zu den Angeltreffs des DAFV schickt, wenn sich rausstellt, dass die Veranstaltung so nicht vom FA als mit der Gemeinnützigkeit vereinbar angesehen würde...
> ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zitat :  sie stehen am Abgrund, und werden bald den nächsten Schritt machen.

Und wie pflege ich des öfteren zu sagen : Wenn die Lemminge nicht mehr von selbst über die Klippe springen ...... muß man eben mit der Schrotflinte nachhelfen !!!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zitat"Nochmals: Ein Hegeangeln ist wie auch immer ausgeführt unter Einhaltung  der tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen legal. Die Definition der  tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen ist aber etwas holprig. "


 Naja,

aber im Erlass steht auch , das Wettfischen als Hegefischen getarnt werden.

Und mein Nachfragen bezüglich Hegefischen mit Mannschaften etc. bei der Oberfinanzdirektion wurde mit Wettfischen beantwortet.


----------



## theeltunker (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

#d Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich mich ausdrücken soll, und ohne jemand beleidigen zu wollen,einige Beitragsverfasser haben "was am Schwimmer"!!!

*Wer treibt Euch solche Horrorszenarien zu beschwören? Werdet Ihr bezahlt????#q* I
ch könnte die Beiträge noch verstehen, wenn sie von PETA, Greenpeace oder dem Ortsverband der Grünen aus Quetschenmembach verfasst worden wären. Aber doch niemals von Anglern, denen angeblich das Hobby Angeln so wichtig ist.#q

In keinem einzigen Fall wurde in ganz Deutschland bis heute die Gemeinnützigkeit per Steuerbescheid aberkannt, weil ein Verein ein Fischen (egal wie ihr es nennt) durchgeführt hat. Noch nie hat sich ein Finanzbeamter darum gekümmert, ob ein Verein ein Gemeinschaftsangeln durchführt und an den verkauften Würsten 13.80 € verdient hat. Jetzt laufen völlig verstörte und verängstigte Vereins- und Verbandsmitglieder in die Finanzämter und fragen nach ob man bitteschön dem eigenen Verein, oder Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen könnte/würde. Ich glaube da haben welche den Schuss nicht gehört.#d

*Eine Entziehung kommt insbesondere dann in Betracht, wenn der Verein *





seine satzungsmäßigen Ziele nicht mehr verfolgt, 




für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit notwendige Satzungsbestimmungen geändert hat, 




die tatsächliche Geschäftsführung nicht nachprüfbar ist (z.B. Nichtabgabe der Steuererklärungen, mangelhafte Buchführung),




gegen den Grundsatz der satzungsmäßigen Vermögensbindung verstoßen hat (steuerschädliche Mittelverwendung), 




gegen den Grundsatz der Selbstlosigkeit verstoßen hat (Verfolgung eigenwirtschaftlicher Interessen), 




erhebliche Finanzmittel angesammelt hat, ohne sie einer zweckgebundenen Rücklage zuzuführen.

UNd das alles muss gerichtsfest bewiesen sein!!!!!!!

Und selbst wenn jetzt, gegen jede Steuerpraxis und gegen jeden gesunden Menschenverstand die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wurde, ist dies keine so gravierende Beeinträchtigung, wie hier Glauben gemacht wird. Jeder Verein, der ordnungsgemäß eine Steuererklärung abgibt hätte dann relativ wenig Nachteile. Natürlich kann dann keine Spendenbescheinigung mehr ausgestellt werden. (Die meisten haben noch nie eine ausgestellt!) Die Freigrenzen der Gewerbesteuer werden wohl nie erreicht. Hier sollten sich einige mal sachkundig machen!


*Leute hört auf Angst und Unsicherheiten mit Halbwissen und Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten. *
(wenn's in rot geschrieben wird hab ich gleich ein wenig mehr Angst)



Harry


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



theeltunker schrieb:


> UNd das alles muss gerichtsfest bewiesen sein!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Harry



Schon alleine dieser Satz beweist die Unkenntnis, daher erspare ich mir/uns den Rest zu kommentieren:
Im Finanzrecht herrscht Beweislastumkehr im Gegensatz zum üblichen Rechtssystem in der BRD.

Nicht Dir muss etwas bewiesen werden, schon gar nicht "gerichtsfest".
Das FA behauptet etwas auf Grund stichhaltiger Anhaltspunkte, und Du musst dann dem FA das Gegenteil beweisen.

Oben habe ich geschrieben, dass bereits einem Verein an der Donau die Gemeinnützigkeit unter Vorlage der BMF-Anweisung aberkannt wurde, nur weil in seinem Protokoll stand, dass Vereinsmitglieder an nationalen Veranstaltungen und internationalen Meisterschaften teilgenommen haben.

*Man kann weiter die Augen zumachen und hoffen dass seinem Verein/Verband halt nichts passiert.

Oder an Hand der klaren Fakten verantwortlich handeln als Vereinspräsi oder LV-Funktionär*

Angesichts der problematischen Ausschreibung zu Angeltreff Feeder und Angeltreff Vereine durch den DAFV nämlich dann einfach so:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Daher nochmal, auch als Warnung an alle Landesverbände und Vereine**, die Leute zu diesen Veranstaltungen schicken wollen, damit die nicht mit reingezogen werden:*
> Lasst euch vom Bundesverband die Bestätigung des für die Veranstaltung zuständigen FA schicken, dass mit dieser Veranstaltung NICHT die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet ist.
> 
> Fragt bei dem für euch zuständigen FA an, dass die Teilnahme am Fischen NICHT eure  Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Kollege Harry nimmt es auf seine Kappe wenn sein Angelverein..oder auch Landsverband die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert.

Da brauch nur wer dem Finanzamt kräftig auf die Füsse treten...z.b. PETA.
Man kennt ja PETA...Finanzamt fördert Wettfischen...
Dann ist die Gemeinnützigkeit erstmal weg, Kollege Harry hat dann Klagen von seinen Vereinsmitgliedern am Popo und muss sich zusätzlich mit dem Finanzamt und oder Gericht prügeln.
Das ganze evtl. sogar aus eigener Schatulle löhnen.
In der Zeit bekommt er eine fristlose Kündigung seiner Gewässerstrecken.

Bis es dann vors Finanzgericht(?) geht, ziehen 3- 4 jahre ins Land.
Zivilklagen mal ausgenommen...wegen Schadensersatzansprüche seiner Vereinsmitglieder...etc.



So ungefähr...


Und mal ganz ehrlich:  Für wen die Klappe halten?
Den Mist hat uns doch der VDSf / DAFV eingebrockt.
Eigentlich müsste man jedes Hegefischen melden damit die im DAFV endlich wach werden.


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

> Den Mist hat uns doch der VDSf / DAFV eingebrockt.

Der VDSF hat - rein steuerrechtlich - korrekt gehandelt indem er Bedingungen mit den Tierschutzreferenten ausgehandelt hat  und sich entsprechend verhalten hat (er ist den Weg des kleinsten Widerstands gegangen).

Der DAV hingegen hat offensichtlich gar nichts unternommen - ich habe keine Hinweise finden können - er hat das Thema ignoriert (ausgesessen?) und schlicht bestehende Veranstaltungen umbenannt. Die Regelungen galten auch damals bundesweit.

Ich denke das Thema ist hier nicht korrekt historisch aufgearbeitet worden - wie Brotfisch angedeutet hat. Ursprung scheint ein Gerichtsurteil von 1988 zu sein, vgl. auch den Artikel im Spiegel 14/1988:
" TIERSCHUTZ
List und Tücke
Erstmals muß ein Gericht entscheiden, ob Sportfischer Tierquäler sind"

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13526738.html

Auf das Gerichtsurteil bezieht sich u.a. das BMF.

Zitat:



> Vor Gericht im westfälischen Hamm stehen von Montag übernächster Woche an zwei Angler-Funktionäre, ein Industriekaufmann und ein Ex-Postler. Werden sie verurteilt, wird der Spruch weitreichende
> 
> *Konsequenzen für Hunderttausende Sportfischer haben.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*Aus dem Schreiben des BMF geht klar hervor, was wirklich Sache war und warum das kam:*
Weil der VDSF sich beschwerte, dass dem DAV keine reingewürgt wird von den FA für seine Angeln.....

*Und nun steht der DAFV dumm da, weil nicht wie von uns seit Jahren und zigfach verlangt, diese Dinge vor der (Kon)Fusion geklärt wurden.*

In dem Fall um die Gemeinnützigkeit ist es nur gut, dass es nur organisierte Angelfischer betrifft und keine normalen Angler....

*Und die Landesverbände und Vereine können sich ja problemlos retten:
Raus aus dem BV als LV, raus als Verein aus LV, die nicht aus dem BV rausgehen.*
Da es hier um den möglichen Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit geht (also der BV evtl. gegen die Satzung der LV und Vereine als gemeinnützige Vereine handelt) ist sogar eine fristlose Kündigung möglich und angebracht, wenn die sich retten wollen.


Dann bleiben sie auch evtl. verschont davon, wegen mittelbarer Förderung über Beiträge selber die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren - wenn das mit der Kündigung nun angesichts der problematischen Ausschreibungen zu Angeltreff Vereine und Angeltreff Feeder des DAFV nicht schon zu spät ist.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> > Den Mist hat uns doch der VDSf / DAFV eingebrockt.
> 
> Der VDSF hat - rein steuerrechtlich - korrekt gehandelt indem er Bedingungen mit den Tierschutzreferenten ausgehandelt hat  und sich entsprechend verhalten hat (er ist den Weg des kleinsten Widerstands gegangen).
> 
> ...



In der Tat. Leider mit fragwürdigem Ergebnis.
Die Ausführung/ Stellungnahme des DAV zu dieser Defintion des BFM/VDSF würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## holgär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo,

der VDSF konnte steuerrechtlich nicht korrekt handeln - er hatte dazu keine Befugnis !  

Der VDSF hatte schlichtweg zum einen Angst vor dem Tierschutz, zum anderen war er dem DAV und dessen Aktivitäten neidig. Die entsprechenden Schreiben des BMF geben das auch wieder. Und somit wurde im Grunde eine contra-DAV Vereinbarung getroffen. Das war möglichweise dmals sogar ein persönlicher Alleingang eines oder zweier Herren im VDSF ......

Nicht vergessen: Der VDSF hat diesen Mist letztlich allen Angelvereinen, ob beim VDSF oder nicht, aufgezwungen!

Das Thema Tierschutz und Gemeinnützigkeit werden wir auch nie mehr wegbekommen, aber anders sollte es schon auch gehen.

Im Übrigen werden hier nur immer die ehemaligen DAV´ler genannt. Alle Karpfenverbände, Raubfischverbände, Forellen-Spezis und diejenigen gemeinnützigen Vereine, die an Waller-Camps Karten verkaufen und diese dulden, haben das selbe Problem. Einzig und alleine der brave Kochtopfangler bleibt dann neben den Naturschützern und Casting-Spezis übrig, der einen Verein nicht in Gefahr bringt! Wollt ihr das wirklich ?

Ich habe mich eben mit einem unserer Aufseher unterhalten - der kennt mindestens 20 c+r Spezis - was ist wenn ein Verein diese duldet ?

Na Bravo - der VDSF hat absolut korrekt gehandelt , oder ? #q

Ach ja, habe ich vorhin gelesen - ein Verband muß nicht zwangsläufig ein Verein sein - kann aber .......

Außerdem will niemand mehr das Thema historisch aufarbeiten ............. oder ?

Holger


----------



## holgär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zur Untermauerung:

Auszug aus *
BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995, IV B 7 - S 0170 - 84/95
* 
".....
Obwohl der VDSF und seine
Mitgliedsvereine die Förderung des Wettfischens schon seit Jahren aufgegeben hätten, gebe es in dieser
Hinsicht immer wieder Schwierigkeiten bei der Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch die Finanzämter.
Dagegen seien besonders in den jungen Bundesländern andere Anglerverbände als gemeinnützig anerkannt
worden, obwohl sie Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführten bzw. das Wettfischen förderten. *Auch die früher*
*aktiven Wettfischer in den alten Bundesländern könnten deshalb über die Mitgliedschaft in diesen Verbänden*
*wieder an nationalen und internationalen Meisterschaften teilnehmen. Die Verbände würden dies zur*
*Mitgliederwerbung (Vereine und Einzelpersonen) nutzen.*
Der VDSF sieht einen wesentlichen Grund für die Schwierigkeiten, die er und seine Mitgliedsvereine bei der
Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit haben, und für die unterschiedliche gemeinnützigkeitsrechtliche Behandlung
von Anglervereinen in der unzureichenden Kenntnis der Finanzämter über die Abgrenzung zwischen
zulässigem Gemeinschaftsfischen und gemeinnützigkeitsschädlichem Wettfischen. *Er hat zu dieser*
*Abgrenzung ein Informationspapier (Auszug aus seiner Vereinszeitschrift) übersandt.* Ein Abdruck ist als
Anlage beigefügt.
Nach Auskunft des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten sind die Angaben in dem
Informationspapier des VDSF richtig. Der Wortlaut der Definitionen zu "Gemeinschaftsfischen in
Binnengewässern" und "Wettfischen" werde von den Tierschutzreferenten des Bundes und der Länder
mitgetragen.
Ich bitte Sie, darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern,
nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden. Außerdem rege ich an, Ihren nachgeordneten Dienststellen zur
Sicherstellung einer bundesweit gleichen Abgrenzung des Wettfischens das Informationspapier des VDSF
zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Das Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten teilte am 26.4.1994 schriftlich mit: "Die
Tierschutzreferenten haben die Ziele des VDSF hinsichtlich der Vermeidung von Gemeinschaftsfischen mit
Wettbewerbscharakter begrüßt."​Die von den VDSF-Landesverbänden am 18.07.1992 .......


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Jo, nen Verband wickelt man sich um ne Wunde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und?

Die DAVler sind doch einstimmig und ohne vorheriges Festschreiben wichtiger Punkte, wie der Regelung dieser Fischen, in den VDSF eingetreten..

Die wollten das so - hat ja auch niemand gewarnt vorher..

Oder so.............

Das Schöne:
Das mit der Gemeinnützigkeit/Hege/Wettangeln betrifft nur die im DAFV  organisierten Angelfischer und (ausnahmsweise) müssen normale Angler eben nicht drunter leiden, was die verbocken.

Das müssen die Organisierten schon selber ausmachen, ob sie gemeinnützig bleiben wollen oder nicht..

Wenn ja:
Als Landesverband raus aus dem BV
Als Verein raus aus LV, die nicht beim BV kündigen..

Wenn nicht:
Passt scho - selber schuld, selber verantwortlich ;-)))


----------



## Lazarus (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aus dem Schreiben des BMF geht klar hervor, was wirklich Sache war und warum das kam:*
> Weil der VDSF sich beschwerte, dass dem DAV keine reingewürgt wird von den FA für seine Angeln.....


Mal überlegen: Die VDSF-Funktionäre waren also böse, weil sie das BMF (angeblich) für das Thema Wettfischen sensibilisiert haben.
Die AB-Funktionäre sind gut, weil sie es dem BMF mitteilen, wenn DAFV-Vereine weiterhin 'Hege'fischen veranstalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wir teilen dem BMF nix mit - wir berichten nur über das, was der DAFV in seiner Kompetenz und Größe da so treibt.

Sollen sich doch die Organisierten an ihre selbst verbrochenen, mit dem BMF ausgemauschelten Regeln halten oder nicht - ist doch deren Sache, nicht unsere..

Ebenso die Konsequenzen daraus, die sie dann sicher mit Stolz tragen werden..

Passt scho...

;-))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wollten das so - hat ja auch niemand gewarnt vorher..




Wär das nicht eigentlich deine Aufgabe als Internetjournalistiker gewesen, da mal im Vorfeld auf sich anbahnende Missstände hinzuweisen?


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die AB Funktionaere melden kriminelle Machenschaften.
Moeglichen Steuerbetrug.

wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wär das nicht eigentlich deine Aufgabe als Internetjournalistiker gewesen, da mal im Vorfeld auf sich anbahnende Missstände hinzuweisen?


Haben wir seit Jahren...
Wollte niemand hören...
Beim DAV hat man dann sogar den Kontakt abgebrochen, als wir drauf hinwiesen, dass sie ihre Versprechen brechen, wenn sie nix festschreiben lassen..
Alles nachlesbar - dass ich Dir das ausführen muss??


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben wir seit Jahren...
> Wollte niemand hören...
> Beim DAV hat man dann sogar den Kontakt abgebrochen, als wir drauf hinwiesen, dass sie ihre Versprechen brechen, wenn sie nix festschreiben lassen..
> Alles nachlesbar - dass ich Dir das ausführen muss??



Laß dich doch ni aufziehen...|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sobald ich das auch schriftlich habe und nicht mündlich nur von Vereinsmitgliedern.
Dürfte nicht allzu lange dauern, so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das würde mich auch interessieren



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mal überlegen: Die VDSF-Funktionäre waren also böse, weil sie das BMF (angeblich) für das Thema Wettfischen sensibilisiert haben.
> *Die AB-Funktionäre sind gut, weil sie es dem BMF mitteilen, wenn DAFV-Vereine weiterhin 'Hege'fischen veranstalten.*



Denn hier - aus einem Nachbarthread
kann man das schon herauslesen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Nun werde ich das eben mit dem Präsidium aufarbeiten, mit dem uns  vorliegenden Material zu Konten, Finanzen, Veranstaltungen,  Gemeinnützigkeit etc. -  *bzw., wenn die sich weigern, eben mit den  zuständigen Behörden/Ministerien..
> *
> Die haben nun ihre letzte Chance auf freiwillige Reform verspielt, nun  geht alles seinen geregelten, sozialistischen Gang (wie es früher mal so  schön hieß...)...



Und dann diese Antwort...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *...Wir teilen dem BMF nix mit - wir berichten nur  über das, was der DAFV in seiner Kompetenz und Größe da so treibt.*



Sozusagen ne Anzeige ohne eigenes Zutun... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich geh doch davon aus, dass Antworten kommen - Du nicht??

Auch wenns mir da in dem Thread zuerst um "freiflottierende" Treuhandkonten ging, die wir nirgends in den Finanzunterlagen zur Fusion finden konnte, die aber sowohl für den DAV wie für den DAFV nachweislich  zu Veranstaltungen verwendet wurden, da auch Stichwort "Goldmünzen" etc. - andere Baustelle, nicht weniger brisant.


Ändert ja aber so oder so nichts daran, wenn man Veranstaltungen durchführt, die eben nicht den Regeln des BMF und der FA entsprechen (ich zwing den Verband nicht dazu, solche Angeln durchzuführen - das entscheiden die selber):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Die DAVler sind doch einstimmig und ohne vorheriges Festschreiben wichtiger Punkte, wie der Regelung dieser Fischen, in den VDSF eingetreten..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fakt ist, wenn Thomas sich nicht an das BFM wendet, mach ich das.
So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## holgär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo @ all,

tja, wie in vielen Beiträgen ist halt wieder so, daß ihr dem Thomas nicht glauben wollt. Einem meiner beiden Vereine wurde die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen der geschilderten Umstände entzogen. Ist so, basta - googeln werdet ihr sowas nicht - schreibt doch keiner freiwillig ins Internet. 

Tja, wer ist böse, wer ist naiv ?

Fakt ist, das der DAV dem VDSF nicht ins Konzept gepasst hat und dann im Jahr 1995 nochmals die bestehenden Verlautbarungen des BMF aus 1992 verschärfen hat lassen bzw. eine Verschärfung provoziert hat. Ihr seid schon des Lesens mächtig hier, oder ?

Steht in dem von mir geposteten Auszug ja genau so drin !

Also: Böser VDSF !

Und der DAV - konnte m.E. gegen einen Herrn Mohnert nicht an - da gibts aber wohl andere auch, oder Thomas ?

... und meinte in der Naivität, dass es so weiter geht, anstatt gegen das unsägliche VDSF-Positionspapier anzukämpfen.

Also: DAV = Naiv und klein wie Don Quichote !

Der DAV hatte ja auch was zu verlieren -  konnte daher wohl auch nicht anders, da bei ihm die meisten "Ost"Verbände organisiert waren.

Tja, daß Thomas in seiner manchmal eindeutigen Wortwahl manchen auf Umstände hinweist, die aus der einen oder anderen Sicht einfach nicht öffentlich gemacht werden sollten, habe ich auch in einem anderen Forum schon geschrieben.

Ist halt so - aber: Jetzt ist wenigstens Bewegung in die Sache gekommen! 

Und wie schon vorher geschrieben: Dieses Thema ist nicht nur eines der "Moderne-Hegeangel-Szene", da sind alle betroffen, die sich in Gruppen zu etwas "Spaßigem" treffen.

Holger

P.S. Manche Beiträge provozieren ja geradezu zum sarkastisch werden .......


----------



## holgär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ach ja, Thomas

natürlich ist der ex-Dav jetzt selbst schuld !

Aber manche Beiträge hier sind trotzdem ganz schön weit weg und der VDSF ist natürlich nicht der "gelbe Engel" des Angelsports - ja, das passt gut - sondern hat vieles den Vereinen aufgezwungen, was unnötig war und dazu auch noch immer wieder einiges an Geld ausgegeben.

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zum aufzwingen gehört immer auch jemand, der sich das aufzwingen lässt.....



PS:
Danke dafür:


holgär schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> tja, wie in vielen Beiträgen ist halt wieder so, daß ihr dem Thomas nicht glauben wollt. Einem meiner beiden Vereine wurde die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen der geschilderten Umstände entzogen. Ist so, basta - googeln werdet ihr sowas nicht - schreibt doch keiner freiwillig ins Internet.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn Thomas sich nicht an das BFM wendet, mach ich das.
> So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.



Dann redet / schreibt doch Klartext
und nicht so ein Geseiere wie von mir in meinem Beitrag zitiert.

Zudem ist dies dein gutes Recht, nur musst du dir die Frage gefallen lassen, wem das nützt...
Oder ist das deine persönliche Abrechnung mit dem VDSF?
Dann wärest du in meinen Augen nicht besser, als jene, gegen die du damals gekämpft und verloren hast.

Sorry #h


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ihr solltet mal etwas weniger emotional diskutieren ..

@holgär:


> Fakt ist, das der DAV dem VDSF nicht ins Konzept gepasst hat und
> dann im Jahr 1995 nochmals die bestehenden Verlautbarungen des BMF aus 1992 verschärfen hat lassen bzw. eine Verschärfung provoziert hat. Ihr seid schon des Lesens mächtig hier, oder ?



Nein. Diese Regelung ist eine *Aufweichung* und keine Verschärfung. Das BMF-Schreiben vom 25.09.1991 ist unabhängig von VDSF/DAV zu betrachten, es galt bundesweit und definierte die striktesten Regeln:



> Wettfischveranstaltungen sind grundsätzlich als nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und mit der Gemeinnützigkeit vereinbar anzusehen (teilweise wird versucht, Wettfischveranstaltungen anders zu bezeichnen - wie etwa "Tombolafischen" oder "Hegefischen" - um so behördliche Verbote zu unterlaufen, vgl. Tierschutzbericht 1991, BT-Drs. 12/224, 36).



Hier waren somit auch Hegefischen nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit vereinbar. 

Dem VDSF ging es offensichtlich darum, Rechtssicherheit für seine Veranstaltungen zu erhalten und hat einige Jahre später Regelungen mit dem BMF vereinbart (nat. kann der Neid auf Veranstaltungen des DAV eine Rolle gespielt haben).

--

Vergleiche auch mein Posting #106 dort habe ich z.B. die  BT-Drs. 12/224 zitiert. Diese nimmt Referenz auf Urteil des AG Hamm vom 18. April 1988 - 9 LS 48 Js 1693/86 .


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann wärest du in meinen Augen nicht besser, als jene, gegen die du damals gekämpft und verloren hast.
> 
> Sorry #h


Stimmt nicht ganz..

Denn es ist durchaus eine zulässige Überlegung, ob es für die organisierte Angelfischerei (nur die sind ja betroffen in dem Fall hier, nicht die normalen Angler) nicht besser wäre, den Bundesverband zu zerschlagen, dass die Landesverbände und Vereine nicht mit in den Abgrund gerissen werden und weiterarbeiten können..

Und auch nicht zu vergessen, es geht ja beleibe nicht nur um die Veranstaltungen an sich, sondern auch um das Gemauschel drumrum:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenns mir da in dem Thread zuerst um "freiflottierende" Treuhandkonten ging, die wir nirgends in den Finanzunterlagen zur Fusion finden konnte, die aber sowohl für den DAV wie für den DAFV nachweislich  zu Veranstaltungen verwendet wurden, da auch Stichwort "Goldmünzen" etc. - andere Baustelle, nicht weniger brisant.
> 
> 
> Ändert ja aber so oder so nichts daran, wenn man Veranstaltungen durchführt, die eben nicht den Regeln des BMF und der FA entsprechen (ich zwing den Verband nicht dazu, solche Angeln durchzuführen - das entscheiden die selber)


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn Thomas sich nicht an das BFM wendet, mach ich das.
> So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.




*guter mann, der ralf 
*
(bis auf das mit den armen in der kirche *:vik:*)


----------



## Hezaru (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ja was iar denn hier los?
hab die letzten fünf Seiten gelesen, überflogen und so richtig sicher bin ich mir noch nicht wie die Abgrenzung ist.
Redet ihr rein von nationalen ,int. Meisterschaften?
Seefeste, Königsfischen, die seit 30 oder 50 Jahren in Bayern durchgeführt werden sind meiner Meihnung nicht betroffen.
Alle Fische die keiner Schonzeit oder keinem Schonmass unterlliegen müssen getötet zur Abwage gebracht werden und verwertet werden, steht da.
Gastkarten ,Tageskarten werden versteuert,müsste also sauber sein.
Preise gibts, die gibt es bei jedem Fussballturnier oder sonstwas auch.
Bayern ist raus aus dem BV, aber Vereinskönigsfischen und Bezirkskönigsfischen gibts ja weiterhin, sind aber keine Meisterschaften oder sowas.
Ist das jetzt betroffen oder nicht|kopfkrat
Mich wundert nicht mehr das bei uns für abgelegene Angelteiche mit Grillmöglichkeit bis zu 3000€ pro ha bezahlt werden....|bigeyes


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Zudem ist dies dein gutes Recht, nur musst du dir die Frage gefallen lassen, wem das nützt...




mir, dir, uns als bürger und steuerzahler.

mir als vereinsfreiem angler auf jeden fall. 
ich brauch keinen BV, der auf mich als freiem angler sch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ja was iar denn hier los?
> hab die letzten fünf Seiten gelesen, überflogen und so richtig sicher bin ich mir noch nicht wie die Abgrenzung ist.
> Redet ihr rein von nationalen ,int. Meisterschaften?
> Seefeste, Königsfischen, die seit 30 oder 50 Jahren in Bayern durchgeführt werden sind meiner Meihnung nicht betroffen.
> ...


Bis auf die Preise ist das wohl sauber - mit den Preisen könntet ihr Schwierigkeiten kriegen (je nachdem in welcher Höhe und ob für Platzierungen oder "den Größten" - dann gefährlich).

Und auch jeder Verein in Bayern unterliegt der Anweisung des BMF - egal ob die im BV sind oder nicht.

Die sind nur nicht betroffen, wenn dem BV die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt würde, das sind dann nur die LV und Vereine, die über ihre Beiträge den BV finanzieren - also nicht mehr die Bayern.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal etwas weniger emotional diskutieren ..
> 
> @holgär:
> 
> ...



Rechtssicherheit? Der VDSF hat sich eindeutig beim BFM darüber beklagt, dass ihm die LV davon laufen weil der DAV Wettfischen veranstaltet.
Rechtssicherheit fordern sieht anders aus.


----------



## holgär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Marc,

ich werde den Verein hier nicht öffentlich nennen. Aber wenn ich das hier behaupte (und mich somit der "Wühlmaus" Thomas stellen muss), dann musst du es glauben oder eben nicht. 

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



holgär schrieb:


> (und mich somit der "Wühlmaus" Thomas stellen muss),


:q:q:q
OT
Wir treffen uns zum Barbenangeln - versprochen!
OT aus


----------



## Hezaru (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Preise ist das wohl sauber - mit den Preisen könntet ihr Schwierigkeiten kriegen (je nachdem in welcher Höhe und ob für Platzierungen oder "den Größten" - dann gefährlich).
> 
> Und auch jeder Verein in Bayern unterliegt der Anweisung des BMF - egal ob die im BV sind oder nicht.
> 
> Die sind nur nicht betroffen, wenn dem BV die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt würde, das sind dann nur die LV und Vereine, die über ihre Beiträge den BV finanzieren - also nicht mehr die Bayern.


Danke Thomas,
Grob gesagt, wir haben mit den Preusen nix mehr zu tun und haben endlich wieder unser eigenes Königreich unter Horst dem I. 
Öhm, der Bauer bei Werner hiess doch auch Horst, vielleicht haben wir auch nur seinen Sohn Horst den ZWEITEN?|kopfkrat


----------



## holgär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Marc,

Was gibts denn für einen Sinn ?

Wenn du schon rumgoogelst - raus mit der Sprache - hier und jetzt .....

Kann ja dann keine große Auswahl an Vereinen sein, oder ?

Holger


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sharpo:


> Rechtssicherheit? Der VDSF hat sich eindeutig beim BFM darüber beklagt, dass ihm die LV davon laufen weil der DAV Wettfischen veranstaltet.
> Rechtssicherheit fordern sieht anders aus.



Im Sinne von Erhaltung der Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn sie selbst Angelveranstaltungen durchführen. Mit dem Aspekt der  "Mitgliederwerbung" durch den DAV hast du nat. Recht, dies ist aus dem 2. BMF-Schreiben ableitbar.
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht entzogen wird, wenn man sich 100%ig an die vereinbarten Regelungen hält.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann redet / schreibt doch Klartext
> und nicht so ein Geseiere wie von mir in meinem Beitrag zitiert.
> 
> Es ist nicht notwendig, dass Du von mir in der dritten Person schreibst. Falls das so nicht von Dir gewollt ist mache ich darauf aufmerksam, dass ich hier für mich alleine schreibe. An "Geseiere" meinerseits kann ich mich nicht erinnern.
> ...



Gutes Recht hin, Abrechnung her.

Für mich persönlich hat dieses Theater mittlerweile einen Punkt erreicht, an dem ich es weder länger zu ertragen, noch zu ignorieren bereit bin. 
Das betrifft die Heuchelei der Verbände in Sachen Wettfischen und Naturschutz auf der einen, sowie die demütige oder ignorante Haltung der Mehrzahl der Angler auf der anderen Seite. Außer ein paar wenigen Aufrechten, zu denen ich trotz aller Differenzen auch Dich zähle, tut es mir um niemanden Leid, wenn durch einen Zerfall der Verbandsstruktur tatsächlich ein Schaden für die Angler eintreten sollte. Beide Seiten hatten Chancen zu Hauf, das Ruder herumzureißen. Keine einzige wurde genutzt. Und es gibt auch keinerlei Anzeichen dafür, dass sich das in Zukunft ändern sollte.

Ich persönlich messe den Verbänden bzw. deren "Arbeit" nicht die Bedeutung und Kompetenz zu, in Zukunft positives für die Angelfischerei zu bewirken. Ich sehe vielmehr, dass durch die heutige Verbandsstruktur, unter Einbeziehung der Bewertung der meisten Funktionsträger, jegliche positive Entwicklung gnadenlos ausgebremst wird. In so fern würde die Auflösung heutiger Strukturen viel eher den Boden für etwas neues bereiten, als dem Angeln allgemein einen Schaden zuzufügen. 

Nur aus Respekt vor Thomas Arbeit und seinem Engagement warte ich noch ab, bis er seine diesbezügliche Anfrage an den BV abgesetzt und die Antwort - so es denn eine geben wird - ausgewertet hat. 

Dann ist defnitiv das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. 

Und das ist dann - um das nochmal ganz klar zu stellen - mein Privatvergnügen. 

Auch sorry#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht entzogen wird, wenn man sich 100%ig an die vereinbarten Regelungen hält.


So ist es, was anderes haben wir nie behauptet..

Genauso klar ist, dass die aktuellen Ausschreibungen des DAFV bezüglich dieses 100% beachtens dieser Regelung mehr als problematisch sind.

*Entweder muss man eben die Anweisung des BMF an die FA  kippen oder diese anglerfreundlich verändern* - so lange haben aber die FA-Beamten sich schlicht dran zu halten und zuerst mal die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, wenn sich ein Verein/Verband nicht dran hält und sie es mitkriegen.

Dann kann der betroffene Verein/Verband vor Gericht ziehen und gucken, was rauskommt...

Oder er hält sich halt zu hundert % an diese lange bekannten Richtlinien, die ihm vom VDSF eingebrockt wurden, wie es ja klar aus dem Schreiben des BMF hervorgeht. 

Also nicht als weiterführende Veranstaltung (keine Angeln im Zusammenhang mit internationalen Wettangeln wie Sichtungen, Qualis, etc., keine Weiterqualifizierung/Sichtung von Vereins-, über Bezirks- auf Lande/Bundesebene), nicht zu Wettkampzwecken, keine Platzmarkierung/auslosung, keine Setzkescher, sofortiges Töten der Fische, kein großer Futtereinsatz, keine überhöhten Startgebühren (nicht wesentlich höher als Tageskarte) keine Mannschaften/Teams, etc., etc.....

Zusätzlich noch die Geschichte mit den (Treuhand)Konten, über welche Veranstaltungen national und wohl auch international abgewickelt wurden, vermutlich lief darüber vieles an Startgelder, Sponsorengelder, Zuschüsse vom Verband, Bezahlung oder Bezuschussung von Reisekosten, Hotels, Preisen ("Erinnerungsgaben", Münzen) etc.. 

Zuerst bis 2012 als Treuhandkonto DAV (ohne dass wir das in den Finanzunterlagen des DAV, die zur Fusion kamen, je finden konnten. Ein Leipziger Konto - als absolute "Ausnahme" zu den sonstigen - wäre da aber aufgefallen), dann 2013 als normales "Konto Steffen Quinger" seit DAFV, und seit neustem (Ausschreibung aktuell) als "Treuhandkonto Steffen Quinger" - immer das gleiche Konto laut Nummer bei der gleichen Bank, immer rauszulesen aus offiziellem Verbandspapier bei Ausschreibungen, früher DAV wie auch aktuell DAFV - von uns aber nirgends zu finden in den bisher vorliegenden, offiziellen Finanzunterlagen der Verbände..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Interessant und zum nachdenken bez. dieses ominösen Kontos (hatte grade nen Termin bei meinem Steuerberater):
Entweder war dieses Konto nicht aufgeführt bei dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV.
Dann sollten die Verbandsjuristen mal bez. Gültigkeit der (Kon)Fusion, aber auch in Bezug z. B. auf Untreue, nachforschen...

Oder es war aufgeführt beim Übertritt und daher dann dem neuen Verband und seinem Präsidium bekannt und zuzurechnen....
Dann ergeben sich aus der Abwicklung verschiedener bedenklicher Veranstaltungen unter der Fahne des DAFV in 2013 (IAM, Sichtung, vielleicht auch Feeder-WM, auch da muss die Kohle ja irgendwo hergekommen sein)  über dieses Konto interessante Fragen bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit des Bundesverbandes und die sollten sich mal dringend vom BV mit ihren zuständigen Finanzämtern in Verbindung setzen (Offenbach, Berlin, wenns nicht schon zu spät ist dann).......

Ich kanns nicht beurteilen, fand aber diese Anmerkungen interessant..


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

_Mal eben OT:_
Ach Ralle, 
wenn du jetzt dazu noch 
Mitte 20 wärst, blond, <55kg, & Möpse hättest... :k
_So, weitermachen!_


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ebenso OT:
...dann würde sie "Opa" zu Dir sagen :m :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Plötmann! |rolleyes


Zurück zum Thema:
Jahrzehnte  hat der Sauhaufen Gelder verbrannt, Angler schikaniert & bekämpft,  deren Interessen sie doch eigentlich vertreten sollten, jegliches Verständnis von Loyalität, Transparenz & Demokratie mit Füssen getreten + hinterher gespuckt,... und immer, immer wieder sind sie davon gekommen.

Es  kann kein Kollateral-Schaden zu groß sein, als dass man sie nun, wo man  sie endlich bei den Eiern hat, aus Rücksicht auf was auch immer, davon kommen  lässt!

Ich kauf morgen schon mal 'ne Kiste Schampus für den großen Tag!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Endlich brennt die Lunte !!!|laola:|laola:


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Endlich brennt die Lunte !!!|laola:|laola:



Welche das Wettangeln/ Hegefischen aus Deutschland wegpustet?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es  kann kein Kollateral-Schaden zu groß sein, als dass man sie nun, wo man  sie endlich bei den Eiern hat, aus Rücksicht auf was auch immer, davon kommen  lässt!
> 
> Ich kauf morgen schon mal 'ne Kiste Schampus für den großen Tag!



es sind genau diese Aussagen warum es mittlerweile nicht mehr ,,mein Board'' ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

deine Alternative?

Wegschauen, ignorieren, auf "wird schon alles irgendwann besser" hoffen,... ?


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> deine Alternative?



Komm Kati! Was ändert sich bei einer kompletten Neuausrichtung?
Schmeißen wir die ehemaligen DAV-Mitglieder/... Heinis komplett raus? Waren ja immerhin der Grund dieser ganzen Scheixxe?
Die VDSF Mitglieder natürlich auch?

Was immer ihr auch vorhabt: wer darf da eigentlich mitmachen?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2014)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Welche das Wettangeln/ Hegefischen aus Deutschland wegpustet?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Wer will denn noch an "Hegefischen" teilnehmen, wo jeder gefangene Fisch gekillt werden muss? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
 Ich engagiere mich sehr in meinem Verein, diesen Veranstaltungen bleibe ich aber fern, sobald da irgendwelche Ansagen richtig "tot wiegen" kommen. Da besaufe ich mich am Vorabend gern gepflegt mit den Kollegen am Wasser und setze mich am kommenden Tag außerhalb jeder Wertung in eine Ecke und entscheide selbst, was wieder zurück ins Wasser kommt.

 Und Wettangeln ist in Deutschland eh faktisch verboten. Siehe Tierschutzgesetz. Die paar zusammengezimmerten Ausnahmen mit Umsetzen etc. kann man getrost in den Skat drücken.

 Wettangeln im Ausland kann man auch in Deutschland organisieren. Der dazu benötigte Verein pfeift auf die Gemeinnützigkeit.

 Also alles paletti. #h



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Was immer ihr auch vorhabt: wer darf da eigentlich mitmachen?



Überspitzt simpel gesagt: Jeder, der ggf. auf die Gemeinnützigkeit pfeift und willens ist, sich mit Spinnern und ideologischen Angel-Geisterfahrern anzulegen. 

 Ich bin da durchaus Realist: Solch ein Verband würde es sicher (mittelfristig) nicht schaffen, das Wettangeln in Deutschland wieder zu legalisieren, aber er könnte z.B. durchaus das dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechende Bayerische Fischereigesetz kippen und sich für Anglerbelange (Nachtangeln sei nur als Beispiel genannt) einsetzen.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer will denn noch an "Hegefischen" teilnehmen, wo jeder gefangene Fisch gekillt werden muss? Ich jedenfalls nicht.



Ich nehme nicht mal an Hegefischen teil, wo alles zurückgesetzt wird.
Wieso jedoch Befürworter dieser Veranstaltungen sich gegen diese momentane VDSF(Unklarheit) aussprechen... ist mir absolut unklar! ...Tierrechtler. #c

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zunächst mal:
Ich verstehe deine Bedenken/Befürchtungen, teile sie teilweise sogar.

Bei einem Punkt bin ich jedoch total anderer Meinung:


Koalabaer schrieb:


> Schmeißen wir die ehemaligen DAV-Mitglieder/... Heinis komplett raus? Waren ja immerhin der Grund dieser ganzen Scheixxe?


Der Ursprung der Scheixxe war (wie nahezu immer) der (Ex-)VDSF!
Der hatte (aus niederem Grund!!!) die BMF-Regelung initiiert, den Krieg vs. dem Wettfischen überhaupt begonnen.
Lange her, aber das trägt sich bis heute fort ...mit absurden Auswirkungen.
Was Ex-DAVler an "Umwegen" gesucht haben, ist für mich sogar nachvollziehbar... letztendlich tragen sie trotzdem auch ihr Päckchen, sie hätten diesen Fusions-Müll _so_ nicht mittragen _müssen_.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Was immer ihr auch vorhabt...


Bevor Ralle bestimmt auch noch was dazu sagt:
Es gibt in diesem Fall kein "ihr".
Er hat klar gesagt, dass er dies ganz individuell für sich beurteilt. Sein gutes Recht.
Ich teile seine Meinung schlichtweg.

Es gibt Gebäude, die sind so sinnlos, hässlich & schädlich, da reicht weder Renovierung, Umbau oder Kernsanierung,... 
_I came in like a wrecking ball_.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es ist doch ganz einfach:
*Entweder die veranstaltenden und mitmachenenden und fördernden Vereine/Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer halten sich an geltende Regeln, so wie sie es auch an ihren Gewässern von Anglern verlangen.*
*
Oder sie tragen eben die Konsequenzen.*

In dem Fall dann der Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Solange das nur einzelne Vereine trifft, wäre das kein Problem.

Ist aber ein Landes- oder gar der Bundesverband betroffen, sind eben auch dessen Mitglieder dran (Landesverbände, wenn die nicht fristlos kündigen beim BV in so einem Fall, dann deren  Vereine, die nicht fristlos kündigen beim LV), die damit über ihre Beiträge nicht satzungsgemäßes (weil der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechendes) Handeln fördern.

*Gut, dass das diesmal nur die organisierten Angelfischer trifft und nicht auch normale Angler..*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht entzogen wird, wenn man sich 100%ig an die vereinbarten Regelungen hält.


So ist es, was anderes haben wir nie behauptet..

Genauso klar ist, dass die aktuellen Ausschreibungen des DAFV bezüglich dieses 100% beachtens dieser Regelung mehr als problematisch sind. Und da hilft auch nicht das vom Kolalabären propagierte Mauscheln und ausnutzen vermeintlicher Lücken, da hilft nur:

*Entweder muss man eben die Anweisung des BMF an die FA  kippen oder diese anglerfreundlich verändern* - so lange haben aber die FA-Beamten sich schlicht dran zu halten und zuerst mal die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, wenn sich ein Verein/Verband nicht dran hält und sie es mitkriegen.

Dann kann der betroffene Verein/Verband vor Gericht ziehen und gucken, was rauskommt...

Oder er hält sich halt zu hundert % an diese lange bekannten Richtlinien, die ihm vom VDSF eingebrockt wurden, wie es ja klar aus dem Schreiben des BMF hervorgeht. 

Also nicht als weiterführende Veranstaltung (keine Angeln im Zusammenhang mit internationalen Wettangeln wie Sichtungen, Qualis, etc., keine Weiterqualifizierung/Sichtung von Vereins-, über Bezirks- auf Lande/Bundesebene), nicht zu Wettkampzwecken, keine Platzmarkierung/auslosung, keine Setzkescher, sofortiges Töten der Fische, kein großer Futtereinsatz, keine überhöhten Startgebühren (nicht wesentlich höher als Tageskarte) keine Mannschaften/Teams, etc., etc.....

Zusätzlich noch die Geschichte mit den (Treuhand)Konten, über welche Veranstaltungen national und wohl auch international abgewickelt wurden, vermutlich lief darüber vieles an Startgelder, Sponsorengelder, Zuschüsse vom Verband, Bezahlung oder Bezuschussung von Reisekosten, Hotels, Preisen ("Erinnerungsgaben", Münzen) etc.. 

Zuerst bis 2012 als Treuhandkonto DAV (ohne dass wir das in den Finanzunterlagen des DAV, die zur Fusion kamen, je finden konnten. Ein Leipziger Konto - als absolute "Ausnahme" zu den sonstigen - wäre da aber aufgefallen), dann 2013 als normales "Konto Steffen Quinger" seit DAFV, und seit neustem (Ausschreibung aktuell) als "Treuhandkonto Steffen Quinger" - immer das gleiche Konto laut Nummer bei der gleichen Bank, immer rauszulesen aus offiziellem Verbandspapier bei Ausschreibungen, früher DAV wie auch aktuell DAFV - von uns aber nirgends zu finden in den bisher vorliegenden, offiziellen Finanzunterlagen der Verbände..

*Interessant und zum nachdenken bez. dieses ominösen Kontos *(hatte gestern nen Termin bei meinem Steuerberater):
Entweder war dieses Konto nicht aufgeführt bei dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV.
Dann sollten die Verbandsjuristen mal bez. Gültigkeit der (Kon)Fusion, aber auch in Bezug z. B. auf Untreue, nachforschen...

Oder es war aufgeführt beim Übertritt und daher dann dem neuen Verband und seinem Präsidium bekannt und zuzurechnen....
Dann ergeben sich aus der Abwicklung verschiedener bedenklicher Veranstaltungen unter der Fahne des DAFV in 2013 (IAM, Sichtung, vielleicht auch Feeder-WM, auch da muss die Kohle ja irgendwo hergekommen sein)  über dieses Konto interessante Fragen bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit des Bundesverbandes und die sollten sich mal dringend vom BV mit ihren zuständigen Finanzämtern in Verbindung setzen (Offenbach, Berlin, wenns nicht schon zu spät ist dann).......

*Ich kanns nicht beurteilen, fand aber diese Anmerkungen interessant - und danach siehts aus, als ob der BV so oder so große Probleme mit der Gemeinnnützigkeit bekommen kann.*

Und sich die LV dringend eine dann fristlose Kündigung zum Schutz ihrer Mitglieder überlegen müssen bzw. die Vereine eben raus aus Landesverbänden, die in diesem BV bleiben, wenns wirklich ernst wird (sofern das nicht schon zu spät ist)..



*Fakt ist auch:*
*Daher nochmal, auch als Warnung an alle Landesverbände und Vereine**, die Leute zu diesen Veranstaltungen des DAFV schicken wollen, damit die nicht mit reingezogen werden:*

1.:
Lasst euch vom Bundesverband die Bestätigung des für die Veranstaltung zuständigen FA schicken, dass mit dieser Veranstaltung NICHT die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet ist.

2.:
Fragt bei dem für euch zuständigen FA an, dass die Teilnahme am Fischen NICHT eure  Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet.

*Kann ja kein Problem sein, wenn alles in Ordnung ist!!!

Wer das NICHT VORHER abklärt, handelt schlicht verantwortungslos.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Was immer ihr auch vorhabt: wer darf da eigentlich mitmachen?



Wer auch immer mit "Ihr" gemeint ist, bei dem was ich tun werde, darf niemand mitmachen. Jedenfalls nicht aus Kreisen der Angler. 

Ob es eine Neuausrichtung geben wird, weiß ich nicht. Die Lethargie der Angler lässt nicht viel Hoffnung. Und da bin ich definitiv auch nicht dabei. Aber die Angler haben dann wenigstens die Chance, einen Neuanfang zu starten.

Schaffen sie das diesmal wieder nicht, wird das Angeln in Deutschland sicher den Bach runtergehen. Etwas schneller und schmerzloser als mit Verbänden, aber im Endeffekt kommt es auf das Gleiche raus, nur billiger.

Aber vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder, warten wir noch ein paar Tage ab.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schaffen sie das diesmal wieder nicht, wird das Angeln in Deutschland sicher den Bach runtergehen. Etwas schneller und schmerzloser als mit Verbänden, aber im Endeffekt kommt es auf das Gleiche raus, nur billiger.



 Das stimmt so wiederum nicht. Das Angeln wird weiter Bestand haben, aber einzig und allein mit der Legitimierung Nahrungserwerb.

 Da sitzen die Angler mittlerweile mit den Jägern in einem Boot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das stimmt so wiederum nicht. Das Angeln wird weiter Bestand haben, aber einzig und allein mit der Legitimierung Nahrungserwerb.
> 
> Da sitzen die Angler mittlerweile mit den Jägern in einem Boot.


Offtopic on:
Erstens ist das hier nicht das Thema, zweitens ist das in der durchdachten Konsequenz falsch:
Zum Nahrungserwerb braucht niemand angeln, das können Berufsfischer besser erledigen - genau wie die Hege, auch das können Profis besser.
Daher ist der "Rückzug" der Verbände auf Verwertung und Hege als sinnvoller Grund im Sinne des TSG schlicht reine Totengräberei für das Angeln.
Offtopic aus.

*Und damit zurück zum Thema:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach:
> *Entweder die veranstaltenden und mitmachenenden und fördernden Vereine/Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer halten sich an geltende Regeln, so wie sie es auch an ihren Gewässern von Anglern verlangen.*
> *
> Oder sie tragen eben die Konsequenzen.*
> ...


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Langsam frage ich mich wer tatsächlich die "Feinde" der Angler sind. Warum werden diese schlafenden Hunde geweckt,ich kenne zig Vereine die ihr Ding machen und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden. Durch euren Aktionismus hätten diese Vereine einiges zu befürchten. 

Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein!


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Langsam frage ich mich wer tatsächlich die "Feinde" der Angler sind. Warum werden diese schlafenden Hunde geweckt,ich kenne zig Vereine die ihr Ding machen und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden. Durch euren Aktionismus hätten diese Vereine einiges zu befürchten.
> 
> Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein!



genau richtig-dieser blinde Verbandshass wird vieles zerstören-denn unsere Feinde werden diese Ausführungen genauer lesen wie wir


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Entweder muss man eben die Anweisung des BMF an die FA  kippen oder diese anglerfreundlich verändern*



Das würde ja voraussetzen,das diese Schlafmützen in Punkto Anglerinteressen mal ausnahmsweise ihren Arxxx bewegen müssten.

Verlangst du da nicht ein wenig viel?

@pro release
würdest du bitte erläutern was du unter "machen ihr Ding und alle sind glücklich" verstehst?

Die schlafenden Hunde sind mittlerweile so am pennen,das du getrost Hof und Grund klauen könntest...der Hund ist schon lange mit einem blanken Knochen zufrieden und schlägt nicht mehr an.Was aber eigentlich seine Aufgabe wäre.

Ich sehe es nicht als blinden Verbandshass an.Eher eine Orientierung an der Faktenlage.
Und die spricht für die Verantwortlichen leider nicht gerade positiv.
Also was tun..abwarten,Däumchen drehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Langsam frage ich mich wer tatsächlich die "Feinde" der Angler sind. Warum werden diese schlafenden Hunde geweckt,ich kenne zig Vereine die ihr Ding machen und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden. Durch euren Aktionismus hätten diese Vereine einiges zu befürchten.
> 
> Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein!



Handelt man zu hundert Prozent nach den klaren, eindeutigen Regeln (Anweisung Richtlinien BMF in diesem Thema zur Abgrenzung Wett/Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen), braucht man weder schlafende noch wache Hunde fürchten..

Es ist doch ganz einfach:
*Entweder die veranstaltenden und mitmachenenden und fördernden Vereine/Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer halten sich an geltende Regeln, so wie sie es auch an ihren Gewässern von Anglern verlangen.*
*
Oder sie tragen eben die Konsequenzen.*

In dem Fall dann der mögliche Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit - je nach FA vor Ort.

*Oder der Verband (respektive die Landesverbände) sollen endlich aufwachen*, und dafür sorgen dass diese Richtlinien der heutigen Zeit angepasst werden, so dass wieder  bundesweit vernünftige Angeln mit Wertung möglich werden, ohne die Gefährdung durch den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit.

*Anglerfeinde sind die, welche Vereine und organisierte Angelfischer in solche Fallen laufen lassen,* nur weil die meinen, sie können klare und eindeutige Vorgaben nach ihrem Willen auslegen, *OHNE dass die das vorher abgeklärt haben mit den zuständigen Behörden (FA in dem Falle oder BMF, um das zu kippen)....*

Nicht umsonst propagiere ich seit langem, wie dringend es geboten wäre, seitens der Verbände darauf hinzuwirken und vernünftige Lobbyarbeit zu machen, dass als sinnvoller Grund laut TSG auch die Jahrtausende alte Kultur und Tradition des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung mit aufgenommen wird, und nicht nur Hege und Verwertung....

Siehe dazu auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angeln ist zunächst einmal nicht mehr, als der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.*
> 
> Wir unterstützen die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des  Angelns als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte, sowie als rechtlich legitime  und anerkannte Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und Beseitigung aller entgegenstehender Hindernisse.
> 
> ...



*Solange die aber nur weiter schlafen und versuchen gültige, bundesweit vorliegende Anweisungen zu umgehen, gefährden die aus Blödheit oder mutwillig eben die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei.*

Die Verbände müssen schlicht dafür sorgen, dass diese Anweisung gekippt wird oder zumindest dadurch ersetzt oder erweitert,  dass nach Landesrecht genehmigte Angeln (von den zuständigen Behörden, Fischerei, Naturschutz  etc.) automatisch davon ausgenommen sind.

Und bis das passiert, gilt schlicht die Anweisung des BMF bundesweit weiter...

So wie sich damals der VDSF (siehe Schreiben) mit dem BMF in Verbindung gesetzt hatte, um diesen unsäglichen Richtlinien bundesweit Geltung zu verschaffen (eben über die Anweisung), so müsste der DAFV heute sich mit dem BMF in Verbindung setzen, um das zu kippen.

*Und solange das nicht passiert, schwebt dieses Damoklesschwert über Vereinen und Verbänden, weil die Anglerfeinde im VDSF das angestossen haben. 

Weil der DAV in diesen VDSF/DAFV eingetreten ist, ohne das vorher schriftlich festzulegen, dass  man das ändern will.

Und die im DAFV nicht rangehen, um das zu ändern.*

Und das trotz Warnungen ohne Ende (beileibe nicht nur von uns) seit Jahren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Durch euren Aktionismus hätten diese Vereine einiges zu befürchten.
> 
> Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein!



Zu befürchten sind nur die Konsequenzen des eigenen Versagens.

Das *ist* genau der richtige Weg.


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der Flurschaden den dann das AB anrichten könnte ist größer als der der Verbände. Ihr begebt euch auf das gleiche, nein, auf ein viel tieferes Niveau.

Wie schon oft geschrieben,in allen Vereinen die ich kenne (und das sind einige) lässt sich unbeschwert angeln. Auch in der Gemeinschaft, auch gegen andere Vereine zur Bestandsregulierung. Es hat eben keinen Wettkampfcharakter. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich an dieser kleinen Splittergruppe, den Anglern die echtes Wettkampangeln betreiben, orientieren sollte? Es kann doch nicht sein das diese Randgruppe und diese Angelart die restlichen 98% der Gemeinschaftfischen, die in den Vereinen ohne Probleme ablaufen, gefährden?

Hier geht es nur noch darum mit allen Mitteln dem Verband eins reinzuwürgen. Das dabei die Angler in den Vereinen auf der Strecke bleiben ist euch sch.egal. Na danke, das AB wird mir immer suspekter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wie schon oft geschrieben,in allen Vereinen die ich kenne (und das sind einige) lässt sich unbeschwert angeln. Auch in der Gemeinschaft, auch gegen andere Vereine zur Bestandsregulierung. Es hat eben keinen Wettkampfcharakter.



Die können auch weiterhin unbeschwert angeln, wenn sie sich an die geltenden Regeln halten.

Die sind klar.

Machen sie das nicht, sind sie selber schuld.

Aber wir sind sicher nicht schuld dran, wenn die sich nicht an Regeln halten.

Und an der Misere sind die Verbände schuld, die das alles jahrelang nicht angegangen sind - auch und gerade nicht bei der (Kon)Fusion, wo das möglich gewesen wäre. 
Trotz x-facher und jahrelanger Warnungen und Mahnungen.. 

Der Krug geht halt solange zum Brunnen.........

Und alles nur, weil Verbände, Funktionäre, Angestellte in den Geschäftsstellen und Delegierte beim BV geschlafen haben und das nicht angegangen sind.

*Das sind die Schuldigen und die Anglerfeinde.*

Wende Dich also an Deinen zuständigen Landesverband, dass der beim Bundesverband tätig wird, um das im Sinne der Angler zu regeln.

Die sind da zuständig, denn die haben das auch verbockt..



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich an dieser kleinen Splittergruppe, den Anglern die echtes Wettkampangeln betreiben, orientieren sollte? Es kann doch nicht sein das diese Randgruppe und diese Angelart die restlichen 98% der Gemeinschaftfischen, die in den Vereinen ohne Probleme ablaufen, gefährden?



Frag das nicht mich, frag den Bundesverband, warum der weiter so bedenkliche Angeln veranstaltet oder fördert durch Mitgliedschaft und Beitragszahlung an CIPS als Voraussetzung zur Teilnahme an den Wettangeln WM/EMs...

Wir haben ja gefragt (siehe Anfang des Threads)....

Stand jetzt unterstützt aber wohl der Bundesverband diese Angeln weiter und gefährdet damit auch ALLE Landesverbände und nachfolgend alle deren Vereine, die mit ihren Beitragen diesen BV unterstützen, laut  Anordnung BMF und Abgabenordnung.

Wo sind denn all die Funktionäre?

Warum fragen die nicht nach?
Warum regeln die das nicht?
Warum gefährden die so die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei?


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

_Halbwegs OT:_
Wo ist eigentlich der Proteststurm, wenn die Verbände Mist bauen? #c
Da wird das AB-Team sogar teilweise beschimpft, dass all die Veröffentlichungen darüber nerven.

Aber jetzt, wenn man sie konkret zur Rechenschaft für ihren Mist ziehen will... |uhoh:


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Halbwegs OT:_
> Wo ist eigentlich der Proteststurm, wenn die Verbände Mist bauen? #c
> Da wird das AB-Team sogar teilweise beschimpft, dass all die Veröffentlichungen darüber nerven.
> 
> Aber jetzt, wenn man sie konkret zur Rechenschaft für ihren Mist ziehen will... |uhoh:



und wenn was wegen der AB-Kampagne verboten wird -ist natürlich der Verband schuld.

Hey, Leute ihr könntet auch der Verband sein,wenn man sich nur mal engagieren würde. Meckern ist einfach,aber versucht mal die Interessen aller Angler zu vertreten-wo die sich schon nicht mögen wenn die mit der falschen Angelmethode fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und wenn was wegen der AB-Kampagne verboten wird -ist natürlich der Verband schuld.


*Ja, natürlich ist der Verband schuld,* ebenso wie Angestellten der Geschäftsstellen, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der Landesverbände, die das alles erst soweit kommen haben lassen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Langsam frage ich mich wer tatsächlich die "Feinde" der Angler sind. Warum werden diese schlafenden Hunde geweckt,ich kenne zig Vereine die ihr Ding machen und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden. Durch euren Aktionismus hätten diese Vereine einiges zu befürchten.
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie schon oft geschrieben,in allen Vereinen die ich kenne (und das sind einige) lässt sich unbeschwert angeln. Auch in der Gemeinschaft, auch gegen andere Vereine zur Bestandsregulierung. Es hat eben keinen Wettkampfcharakter.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*Dazu noch:*
*Zudem haben wir sogar schon die genaue Handlungsanweisung mitgegeben *- da sollte selbst der Letzte merken, dass man sowas dann auch durchaus als konstruktive Kritik bezeichnen kann.

Und wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre dann nicht reagieren trotz Handlungsanweisung und so weitermachen wie bisher, wer ist dann schuld??



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


Wer nicht hören will...................................

Stand jetzt unterstützt aber wohl der Bundesverband diese Angeln weiter und gefährdet damit auch ALLE Landesverbände und nachfolgend alle deren Vereine, die mit ihren Beitragen diesen BV unterstützen, laut  Anordnung BMF und Abgabenordnung.

Wo sind denn all die Funktionäre?

Warum fragen die nicht nach?
Warum regeln die das nicht?
Warum gefährden die so die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Der Flurschaden den dann das AB anrichten könnte ist größer als der der Verbände.



Eventuell sollten wir für eine Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit kämpfen- dann kann überall weiter gemauschelt werden...! 

Dank der Recherchen und Veröffentlichungen durch Pressevertreter sind doch schon viele Skandale aufgedeckt worden. Sind daran die Pressevertreter schuld oder die, die sich falsch verhalten haben? Wer sich nicht an geltendes Recht hält muss mit den (rechtlichen) Konsequenzen leben. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. 

Ich glaube hier wird gerade nur versucht den schwarzen Peter neu zu verteilen!

An dieser Stelle danke an das AB für die Veröffentlichungen und intensiven Nachforschungen!


----------



## baal666 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und wenn was wegen der AB-Kampagne verboten wird -ist natürlich der Verband schuld.




Also was für eine Kampagne denn bitte und was wird wegen dem AB verboten !?
Ich kann es teilweise echt überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehen was hier für Sachen konstruiert werden...

Da gibt es einen Verband der einfach auf gut deutsch gesagt Sch....e baut und quasi keine Informations Politik betreibt...wenn dann Sachen rauskommen, weil sich jemand die persöhnliche Mühe macht das zu recherchieren ist es dessen Schuld das Fehler geacht wurden/werden...

man man ich glaubs echt nicht...


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die können auch weiterhin unbeschwert angeln, wenn sie sich an die geltenden Regeln halten.
> 
> Die sind klar.
> 
> ...



Was ich mit den schlafenden Hunden meine ist doch folgendes:

Oftmals wird sich aus Unwissenheit eben nicht an die vorgegebenen Richtlinien gehalten. Euer Aktionismus könnte dazu führen das in Zukunft genauer geschaut wird, was zur Folge hätte das manche Vereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren. 

Ich bleib dabei. Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein! Euer Aktionismus gilt nicht dem Wohl der Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was ich mit den schlafenden Hunden meine ist doch folgendes:
> 
> Oftmals wird sich aus Unwissenheit eben nicht an die vorgegebenen Richtlinien gehalten.



Eben - und gegen die Unwissenheit kämpfen wir, indem wir informieren und die, die dafür zuständig sind, zum Handeln auffordern, bevor es zu spät ist..


*Zudem haben wir sogar schon die genaue Handlungsanweisung mitgegeben *- da sollte selbst der Letzte merken, dass man sowas dann auch durchaus als konstruktive Kritik bezeichnen kann.

Und wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre dann nicht reagieren trotz Handlungsanweisung und so weitermachen wie bisher, wer ist dann schuld??



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


Wer nicht hören will...................................

Stand jetzt unterstützt aber wohl der Bundesverband diese Angeln weiter und gefährdet damit auch ALLE Landesverbände und nachfolgend alle deren Vereine, die mit ihren Beitragen diesen BV unterstützen, laut  Anordnung BMF und Abgabenordnung.

*Wo sind denn all die Funktionäre?
*
Warum fragen die nicht nach bei ihrem LV (als Vereinsfunktionär) oder beim BV (als LV-Funktionär)?

Warum regeln die das nicht?

Warum gefährden die so die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei?..

Das alles ist ja nichts Neues, dazu wird seit Jahren geschrieben und gewarnt.........

Warum wählen die organisierten Angelfischer ihre schlafenden Funktionäre nicht ab?

Warum lassen sie sich das gefallen?

Warum zahlen die einfach weiter ihre Beiträge für so eine desolate Leistung?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Pressevertreter? Wirklich guter Witz, im Besten fall Drittklassiger Bloger.




In Grunde hast Du Recht. 

Doch wenn schon drittklassige Blogger soviel Mist aufdecken, was mögen dann "echte" Journalisten herausfinden ?

Nicht, dass mir Dein Gedanke, öffentliche Medien für die Vorfälle in den Verbänden zu interessieren, neu wäre. Im Gegenteil.

Das sowas ohne große Probleme möglich ist, hat der VDSF mit seinem Monitor-Gemauschel ja schon bewiesen.

Gute Idee jedenfalls.#6


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dank der Recherchen und Veröffentlichungen durch Pressevertreter sind doch schon viele Skandale aufgedeckt worden. Sind daran die Pressevertreter schuld oder die, die sich falsch verhalten haben? Wer sich nicht an geltendes Recht hält muss mit den (rechtlichen) Konsequenzen leben. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat.



Es besteht für mich jedoch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, 
zwischen Pressearbeit - verbunden mit öffentlich gemachten Missständen und dem Anschaixxen.
Denn auf dieses läuft es, so man den Faden hier aufmerksam verfolgt, am Ende hinaus.

Pöhh...
lass die doch über die Klinge springen, mir doch egal, 
bin ja ein "richtiger Angler" 

Armes Land

Oder geht es "doch nur" um die Abrechnung Einzelner, mit einem System, welches man, als Teil davon, selbst nicht in der Lage war zu ändern? #c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was ich mit den schlafenden Hunden meine ist doch folgendes:
> 
> Oftmals wird sich aus Unwissenheit eben nicht an die vorgegebenen Richtlinien gehalten. Euer Aktionismus könnte dazu führen das in Zukunft genauer geschaut wird, was zur Folge hätte das manche Vereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei. Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein! Euer Aktionismus gilt nicht dem Wohl der Angler!



 Von Dir habe ich schon bessere Argumente gelesen... |rolleyes

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht! Ich hoffe doch das zukünftig genauer auf die Einhaltung von rechtlichen Vorgaben geschaut wird- wenn es denn bisher nicht gemacht wird! Ich erwarte von Verbänden und Vereinen, dass diese sich an geltendes Recht halten und im Rahmen Ihrer Funktion auch mit Gesetzen auseinander setzen und die umsetzen. Naja, und mal ehrlich- nicht umsonst gibt es doch in allen Vereinen nur noch "Hegefischen".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es besteht für mich jedoch ein gewaltiger Unterschied,
> zwischen Pressearbeit - verbunden mit öffentlich gemachten Missständen und dem Anschaixxen.
> Denn auf dieses läuft es, so man den Faden hier aufmerksam verfolgt, am Ende hinaus.
> 
> ...



Über die Klippe springt der, der sich den Abgrund gebuddelt hat! 

Nenne mir doch mal den Unterschied zwischen Veröffentlichen von Missständen und Anschxxxen ;+? Derjenige, der von den Veröffentlichungen betroffen ist, wird sich immer angesxxxen fühlen!

Da die im DAFV ja ein wenig kontaktscheu mit der Öffentlichkeit sind (Anfragen von mir wurden seit Monaten nicht beantwortet), bleibt ja häufig nur der Weg über das AB zur Meinungsbildung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Pöhh...
> lass die doch über die Klinge springen, mir doch egal,
> bin ja ein "richtiger Angler"
> 
> ...



Na klar wird das eine Abrechnung von meiner Seite aus. Das "Arme Land" kann ich bestätigen, allerdings nur bezogen auf die Mischung von Duckmäusertum und Ignoranz. 

Eine "Abrechnung" ist im übrigen etwas völlig normales. Es werden die "Leistungen" aufgeführt, die Rechnung geschrieben und der Preis gezahlt. Und man muss für nix zahlen, was man nicht bestellt hat.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Langsam frage ich mich wer tatsächlich die "Feinde" der Angler sind. Warum werden diese schlafenden Hunde geweckt,ich kenne zig Vereine die ihr Ding machen und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden. Durch euren Aktionismus hätten diese Vereine einiges zu befürchten.
> 
> Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein!



Genau, die Vereine machen ihr Ding.
Und wenn man sich dann icht an die Vereins Dinger hält gibt es ein auf den Deckel.
Ich kenne genug junge Kollegen die auch mal gefangene Fische zurück zurücksetzen. Diese werden vom Vorstand angeschissen, dieser Vorstand sitzt aber z.b.  in Schongebieten und angelt.
Dem Vorstand geht man nicht an die Gurgel, aber den Jungs die  Hechte oder Karpfen zurück setzen wird mit Vereinsausschluss etc. gedroht.

Sorry für OT


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was ich mit den schlafenden Hunden meine ist doch folgendes:
> 
> Oftmals wird sich aus Unwissenheit eben nicht an die vorgegebenen Richtlinien gehalten. Euer Aktionismus könnte dazu führen das in Zukunft genauer geschaut wird, was zur Folge hätte das manche Vereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei. Das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein! Euer Aktionismus gilt nicht dem Wohl der Angler!




Dann wende Dich bitte an Deinen Verein, LV und DAFV.
Das AB ist nicht in erster Linie zum Wohle der Angler da, sondern Deine von Dir bezahlten Angelvereine und Verbände.
Und genau die sind es, die diesen Mist verzapft haben und weiter verzapfen.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> ...
> lass die doch über die Klinge springen, mir doch egal,
> bin ja ein "richtiger Angler" ...


um mal nur eines von vielen Beispielen dafür zu nennen:



> ...
> *Gut, dass das diesmal nur die organisierten Angelfischer trifft und nicht auch normale Angler...*


Dieses ständige Gedöns um den "normalen" Angler und den "organsierten" Angler und die damit getroffenen Unterscheidungen und Wertungen der selbst ernannten Gutmenschen unter den Verbandskritikern geht mir mittlerweile so auf den Keks, dass ich mir künftig zurückhalten und vorher genau überlegen werde, wem ich was schreibe und welche Tips gebe. Bislang hatte ich eine solche Unterscheidung nie getroffen und es war mir Wurscht wie jemand wo angelt. Es ging mir im AB in erster Linie um den Erfahrungsaustausch unter Anglern egal welcher Couloeur. 
Aber wenn diese Trennung zwischen "normalem" und "organsierten" Angler vom Admin des AB und anderen so propagiert und gewollt wird, dann eben ohne mich. 
Ich reihe mich da nicht ein in Euer krankes Spiel von gut und böse. 
Und alle Leser des AB sollten sich genau überlegen, welche Konsequenzen die Vorgehensweise hier am AB am Ende auch für Sie bedeutet, egal mit welchem vom AB aufgedrückten Status er angelt. 

Gruß

Tomasz
(ein ganz normaler Angler#h)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das ist eine rein faktische Feststellung.
Da die ganzen Gemeinschafts/Hege- und sonstigen Fischen, um die es hier geht, eben nur von  Vereinsmitgliedern (ergo organisierten Angelfischern, laut Verbandsname), besucht werden können und unter denen auch nur die Minderheit direkt betroffen wäre, die sich nicht an die eigenen Regeln hält.

Alles andere bleibt:
*Zudem haben wir sogar schon die genaue Handlungsanweisung mitgegeben *- da sollte selbst der Letzte merken, dass man sowas dann auch durchaus als konstruktive Kritik bezeichnen kann.

Und wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre dann nicht reagieren trotz Handlungsanweisung und so weitermachen wie bisher, wer ist dann schuld??



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


Wer nicht hören will...................................

Stand jetzt unterstützt aber wohl der Bundesverband diese Angeln weiter und gefährdet damit auch ALLE Landesverbände und nachfolgend alle deren Vereine, die mit ihren Beitragen diesen BV unterstützen, laut  Anordnung BMF und Abgabenordnung.

*Wo sind denn all die Funktionäre?
*
Warum fragen die nicht nach bei ihrem LV (als Vereinsfunktionär) oder beim BV (als LV-Funktionär)?

Warum regeln die das nicht?

Warum gefährden die so die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei?..

Das alles ist ja nichts Neues, dazu wird seit Jahren geschrieben und gewarnt.........

Warum wählen die organisierten Angelfischer ihre schlafenden Funktionäre nicht ab?

Warum lassen sie sich das gefallen?

Warum zahlen die einfach weiter ihre Beiträge für so eine desolate Leistung?


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@Tomasz, 
das ist jetzt aber nicht o.k. 

Stammt doch von der Präsidentin des DAFV : 
Sie ist nur für organisierte Angler da - nicht für die unorganisieten, dass sind die, die hin und wieder einmal eine Angelrute in die Hand nehmen ! 

Nur die gute Frau hatte noch nie eine Rute, die für den Fischfang hergestellt wurde in der Hand und weiß überhaupt nicht wovon sie redet ....

Und - was soll passieren ? Die Angelei wird nicht verboten werden, es beginnt höchstens eine Neuausrichtung und die ist in meinen Augen schon lange Überfällig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Du solltest das mit Frau Dr. und der Rute editieren - missverständlich und boardferkelverdächtig... (ok., sehe, Du hast es editiert -))))
;-)
Ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht...


PS:
Dass nicht allen Verbandlern die eigene, den Anglern so gerne verabreichte, Verbots- und Regelwutsmedizin selber auch schmeckt, wundert mich aber auch weniger....

Die habens aber auch in der Hand, ihren Verband umzukrempeln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es können ja keine Schäden entstehen, wenn sich die Vereine an die eigenen, selbst von ihrem eigenen Verband ausgemachten Regeln halten, die dann das BMF übernommen hat.

Immer wieder gerne nochmal:

*Zudem haben wir sogar schon die genaue Handlungsanweisung mitgegeben *- da sollte selbst der Letzte merken, dass man sowas dann auch durchaus als konstruktive Kritik bezeichnen kann.

Und wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre dann nicht reagieren trotz Handlungsanweisung und so weitermachen wie bisher, wer ist dann schuld??



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


Wer nicht hören will...................................

Stand jetzt unterstützt aber wohl der Bundesverband diese Angeln weiter und gefährdet damit auch ALLE Landesverbände und nachfolgend alle deren Vereine, die mit ihren Beitragen diesen BV unterstützen, laut  Anordnung BMF und Abgabenordnung.

*Wo sind denn all die Funktionäre?
*
Warum fragen die nicht nach bei ihrem LV (als Vereinsfunktionär) oder beim BV (als LV-Funktionär)?

Warum regeln die das nicht?

Warum gefährden die so die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei?..

Das alles ist ja nichts Neues, dazu wird seit Jahren geschrieben und gewarnt.........

Warum wählen die organisierten Angelfischer ihre schlafenden Funktionäre nicht ab?

Warum lassen sie sich das gefallen?

Warum zahlen die einfach weiter ihre Beiträge für so eine desolate Leistung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es finden auch täglich tausende Verstösse gegen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen statt........

Und?

Dran ist der, der erwischt wird.....

Und wenn man sich an die Regeln hält (wie Du ja schreibst, tausende..), kann ja auch eh nix passieren - wo ist denn dann eigentlich Dein Problem???



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Handelt man zu hundert Prozent nach den klaren, eindeutigen Regeln (Anweisung Richtlinien BMF in diesem Thema zur Abgrenzung Wett/Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen), braucht man weder schlafende noch wache Hunde fürchten..
> 
> Es ist doch ganz einfach:
> *Entweder die veranstaltenden und mitmachenenden und fördernden Vereine/Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer halten sich an geltende Regeln, so wie sie es auch an ihren Gewässern von Anglern verlangen.*
> ...






Daher, immer wieder gerne nochmal:

*Zudem haben wir sogar schon die genaue Handlungsanweisung mitgegeben *- da sollte selbst der Letzte merken, dass man sowas dann auch durchaus als konstruktive Kritik bezeichnen kann.

Und wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre dann nicht reagieren trotz Handlungsanweisung und so weitermachen wie bisher, wer ist dann schuld??



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es hilft NUR *(auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
> Sofortiges Stoppen ALLER Veranstaltungen, national wie international, die nicht zu hundert Prozent den Vorgaben des BMF auf Grundlage der VDSF-Richtlinien entsprechen..
> 
> Ausarbeiten neuer Richtlinien, die praxisnäher und anglerfreundlicher sind  sind und neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beinhalten (Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen etc.) und so  vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch mit Umsetzen, Platzmarkierung, Setzkescher etc.  AUCH IM SINNE DER GEMEINNÜTZGKEIT wieder möglich machen.
> ...


Wer nicht hören will...................................

Stand jetzt unterstützt aber wohl der Bundesverband diese Angeln weiter und gefährdet damit auch ALLE Landesverbände und nachfolgend alle deren Vereine, die mit ihren Beitragen diesen BV unterstützen, laut  Anordnung BMF und Abgabenordnung.

*Wo sind denn all die Funktionäre?
*
Warum fragen die nicht nach bei ihrem LV (als Vereinsfunktionär) oder beim BV (als LV-Funktionär)?

Warum regeln die das nicht?

Warum gefährden die so die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei?..

Das alles ist ja nichts Neues, dazu wird seit Jahren geschrieben und gewarnt.........

Warum wählen die organisierten Angelfischer ihre schlafenden Funktionäre nicht ab?

Warum lassen sie sich das gefallen?

Warum zahlen die einfach weiter ihre Beiträge für so eine desolate Leistung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Dann ists doch alles eh kein Problem, oder?

Nichts anderes sag ich doch:
Wer sich zu hundert Prozent an die Regeln hält, hat ja nach wie vor nix zu befürchten.
Die Regeln  sind klar und eindeutig.

Ich versteh Dein Problem echt nicht..

Willst Du Dich nicht an die jetzt bundesweit gültigen, klaren, eindeutigen, nachlesbaren Regeln halten?

Kein Problem!!



Wenn Du organisiert bist bist, kämpf dafür, dass die geändert werden..

Siehe oben...

Und stimmt, wegen Hegefischen hat noch kein Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit verloren..

Anders sieht bei als Hegefischen getarnten Wettfischen aus (was du ja nicht glauben musst, verlangt keiner).

 Nur hinterher nicht heulen, wenns einen selber trifft.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich hab dir sogar geschrieben, was Du dann machen musst, um die Regeln ändern zu können.

Ich seh immer noch nicht Dein Problem.

An die Regeln halten und gut ist (und das am besten mit dem jeweils für einen Verein/Verband zuständigen FA VOR  einer Veranstaltung abklären und schriftlich bestätigen lassen (und dann natürlich auch genauso durchführen) - alles sicher, klar und eindeutig..)..

Andere Regeln wollen, auch gut - dann beim Verband dafür kämpfen, dass die endlich in die Gänge kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Offtopic an:
Leider hat der Bereich Politik und Verbände nicht im geringsten die Klickzahlen, die ich gerne hätte..
Angler lesen viel lieber was übers Angeln als über Politik und Verbände..
Leider..

Da wäre Betätigung in anderen Forenbereichen deutlich zielführender, wenns um Klicks generieren geht (brauchst Dir nur die Zahlen angucken, macht leider nicht mal ein Prozent der Gesamtaufrufzahlen aus, Politik und Verbände..)..

Ob Du das glaubst oder nicht:
Mir gehts da schlicht um die Sache..
Offtopic aus



Daher gerne nochmal, da Du das anscheinend beständig ignorierst:
*ES GIBT KEINERLEI GEFAHR FÜR DIE, WELCHE SICH ZU HUNDERT PROZENT AN DIE REGELN HALTEN VOM BMF!!*

Habe ich immer wieder und wieder geschrieben....

Nur sollte sich das angesichts der Lage ein verantwortlicher Funktionär aus Verein oder Verband eben dann auch VOR einer Veranstaltung beim zuständigen FA schriftlich bestätigen lassen.

*Was ja KEINERLEI PROBLEM SEIN KANN*, wenn alles den Regeln nach läuft.

Und genau das hat bisher der Bundesverband bei den von ihm veranstalteten oder geförderten Wettbewerben im Ausland oder Veranstaltungen national eben nicht gemacht.

Weswegen da auch der Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit droht bei den aktuell vorliegenden Ausschreibungen bzw. den in 2012/2013 statt gefundenen Veranstaltungen.

Nicht weil ich drüber schreibe.

Sondern weil die seit Jahrzehnten Fehler machen..


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Aha, der Bote ist schuld, nicht der Verursacher.
Diesen Grundsatz fand ich schon immer richtig geil. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Und wieder keine ANTWORT. Sorry, aber langsam hab ich das Gefühl mich mit einem notorischen Lügner zu unterhalten. Aber noch gibt es die Gelegenheit:
> 
> Welcher 'Verein hat seine Gemeinnützigkeit verloren?



Du hast doch gelesen, dass der Betroffene das nicht öffentlich haben will.
Ich erwarte das Schreiben des FA zum Fall, dann werde ich das - ohne Namensnennung - mit dem entsprechenden Wortlaut bekannt geben.

Davon ab, warum versuchst Du immer wieder auszuweichen und zu vernebeln?

Hier gehts nicht darum, ob einer schon die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt bekommen hat!!

Sondern, dass das nach Lage der Dinge eben drohen kann.

Nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher gerne nochmal, da Du das anscheinend beständig ignorierst:
> *ES GIBT KEINERLEI GEFAHR FÜR DIE, WELCHE SICH ZU HUNDERT PROZENT AN DIE REGELN HALTEN VOM BMF!!*
> 
> Habe ich immer wieder und wieder geschrieben....
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und wenn was wegen der AB-Kampagne verboten wird -ist natürlich der Verband schuld.



Wer war denn dann zu Prä I-Net Zeiten(ja die gab es mal|rolleyes) der Mitschuldige für eingetretene Verschärfungen zu Lasten der Angler?

Das AB kann es ja nicht gewesen sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Ums mal genauer auszudrücken: Das irgend etwas droht ist schlicht nur einer deiner Feuchten Träume, mehr nicht.


Ist doch prima.

*Dann kann doch jeder Verein und Verband, der sich an die Regeln hält, sich das auch problemlos vom zuständigen FA bestätigen lassen und ist dann auch wirklich sicher.*

Sollte man doch von jemand verlangen können der sich für seine organisierten Angelfischer verantwortlich fühlt, oder??

NICHTS anderes empfehle ich die ganze Zeit.

Und wer andere Regeln will, muss eben was dafür tun.

Wo ist das Problem??


Nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher gerne nochmal, da Du das anscheinend beständig ignorierst:
> *ES GIBT KEINERLEI GEFAHR FÜR DIE, WELCHE SICH ZU HUNDERT PROZENT AN DIE REGELN HALTEN VOM BMF!!*
> 
> Habe ich immer wieder und wieder geschrieben....
> ...


----------



## Kjeld (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Thomas

Was ich nicht verstehe beim Lesen hier, warum kommst du jetzt damit und nicht schon vor 10 Jahren oder so? Zu DAV Zeiten wurde das doch nie so angesprochen? Das Fragen sich sicherlich einige hier die hier im Stillen mitlesen? 

Hat der betroffene Verein die Entscheidung durch ein Finanzgericht prüfen lassen?  

Ich habe zwar nur wenig Ahnung vom Steuerrecht aber wenn ein Verein, dass Wettangeln im Ausland als Zweckbetrieb durchführen würde und damit Einnahmen generiert um seine satzungsmäßigen gemeinnützigen Zwecke zu erfüllen. Wäre sowas möglich? Oder ist dann auch, die Gemeinnützigkeit weg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

offtopic an:


Kjeld schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe beim Lesen hier, warum kommst du jetzt damit und nicht schon vor 10 Jahren oder so? Zu DAV Zeiten wurde das doch nie so angesprochen? Das Fragen sich sicherlich einige hier die hier im Stillen mitlesen?



Weil wir damals zwei Verbände und damit noch eine Alternative hatten.

Und erst mit Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF das Thema dann wirklich virulent wurde und wir uns erst dann auch damit beschäftigt haben.

Wir hofften ja am Anfang (siehe Magazin, 2010, Besuch in Berlin, Interview mit Markstein), dass wie versprochen nur fusioniert wird, wenn diese Sachen vorher geklärt und schriftlich festgehalten sind und somit endlich die Chance auf einen wirklichen Verband für Angler besteht.

Als dann Markstein die Versprechen alle gebrochen hat und ohne festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte in den VDSF eingetreten ist, nachdem Weichenhan vom LAV Brandenburg drohte, ohne Fusion aus dem DAV auszutreten und Richter vom DAV-Sachsen dann auch umgekippt ist (neben den Bayern, die zwar für die Fusion stimmten, dann aber nicht mal dabei sind, *sind das die eigentlich Schuldigen an dieser Misere*), haben wir uns dann logischerweise dran gemacht zu recherchieren, was nun den Anglern und organisierten Angelfischern droht, weil die (Kon)Fusionäre nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion vernünftig gearbeitet haben.
offtopic aus

Was aber hat die Frage mit den Fakten um die Gemeinnützigkeit und den seltsamen Konten etc. zu tun?

Eben - nix.....

Die bestehen so oder so weiter...

Das nämlich bitte auch nicht vergessen, zusätzlich zur Gefahr wegen Wettfischen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren, ist auch die Baustelle noch zu lösen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich noch die Geschichte mit den (Treuhand)Konten, über welche Veranstaltungen national und wohl auch international abgewickelt wurden, vermutlich lief darüber vieles an Startgelder, Sponsorengelder, Zuschüsse vom Verband, Bezahlung oder Bezuschussung von Reisekosten, Hotels, Preisen ("Erinnerungsgaben", Münzen) etc..
> 
> Zuerst bis 2012 als Treuhandkonto DAV (ohne dass wir das in den Finanzunterlagen des DAV, die zur Fusion kamen, je finden konnten. Ein Leipziger Konto - als absolute "Ausnahme" zu den sonstigen - wäre da aber aufgefallen), dann 2013 als normales "Konto Steffen Quinger" seit DAFV, und seit neustem (Ausschreibung aktuell) als "Treuhandkonto Steffen Quinger" - immer das gleiche Konto laut Nummer bei der gleichen Bank, immer rauszulesen aus offiziellem Verbandspapier bei Ausschreibungen, früher DAV wie auch aktuell DAFV - von uns aber nirgends zu finden in den bisher vorliegenden, offiziellen Finanzunterlagen der Verbände..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kjeld schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nur wenig Ahnung vom Steuerrecht aber wenn ein Verein, dass Wettangeln im Ausland als Zweckbetrieb durchführen würde und damit Einnahmen generiert um seine satzungsmäßigen gemeinnützigen Zwecke zu erfüllen. Wäre sowas möglich? Oder ist dann auch, die Gemeinnützigkeit weg?



Der Zweckbetrieb *muss* die Satzungsmässigen Ziele erfüllen.Desweiteren muss die Körperschaft den Zweckbetrieb
unbedingt und unmittelbar benötigen.Es reichen dazu weder "nur" finanzielle Sorgen oder gar "just for fun" Gründe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nicht untereinander persönlich werden ..
Danke


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*@Thomas




			Gut, dass das diesmal nur die organisierten Angelfischer trifft und nicht auch normale Angler..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Dieses Thema betrifft alle Angler, die ein Gemeinschaftsangeln durchführen wollen. Da Gemeinschaftsangeln von den Fischereibehörden genehmigt werden müssen, stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, ob nichtorganisierte Angler eine Chance haben, eine solche Veranstaltung durchzuführen (gibt es Beispiele?).



> Genauso klar ist, dass die aktuellen Ausschreibungen des DAFV bezüglich  dieses 100% beachtens dieser Regelung mehr als problematisch sind. Und  da hilft auch nicht das vom Kolalabären propagierte Mauscheln und  ausnutzen vermeintlicher Lücken, da hilft nur:


Ich habe als Jugendlicher und auch später an solchen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen, keines hätte den Regelungen entsprochen. Dabei kann ich mich gut erinnern, dass Mitte der 90er pötzlich die Veranstaltungen als "Hegeangeln" umbenannt wurden. Wie ich schon beschrieb, scheint der DAV damals nichts unternommen zu haben, er hat den Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit in Kauf genommen.



> Entweder muss man eben die Anweisung des BMF an die FA  kippen oder diese anglerfreundlich verändern


Das BMF beruft sich auf den Tierschutzbericht 1991 und auf das Gerichtsurteil von 1988 (vgl. mein Posting #106), setzen also nur das um, was rechtlich/politisch beschlossen wurde. Will man diese Bewertung kippen müsste man das Gerichtsurteil anfechten und durch neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse widerlegen. Prinzipiell müsste man nicht die FA überzeugen, sondern die Tierschutzreferenten. Bspw. haben diese die Vereinbarung mit dem VDSF nur dann getragen, wenn: "ein gefangener   Fisch immer sofort nach Entnahme aus dem Wasser fischweidgerecht zu töten   ist" (Zitat BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995).

--

Vielleicht hast du auch schon recherchiert, wofür man den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit erhält - leider nicht für das Angeln an sich.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> *@Thomas
> 
> *
> Das BMF beruft sich auf den Tierschutzbericht 1991 und auf das Gerichtsurteil von 1988 (vgl. mein Posting #106), setzen also nur das um, was rechtlich/politisch beschlossen wurde. Will man diese Bewertung kippen müsste man das Gerichtsurteil anfechten und durch neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse widerlegen. Prinzipiell müsste man nicht die FA überzeugen, sondern die Tierschutzreferenten. Bspw. haben diese die Vereinbarung mit dem VDSF nur dann getragen, wenn: "ein gefangener   Fisch immer sofort nach Entnahme aus dem Wasser fischweidgerecht zu töten   ist" (Zitat BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995).
> ...



Die Wettfischen auf die sich die Urteile berufen fanden unter ganz anderen Bedingungen u. Voraussetzungen statt.
Das um was es geht hat der VDSf verzapft.
Er hat den DAV beim BFM angeschwärzt und Regeln erstellt.
Kann man eigentlich ganz klar im besagten Schreiben lesen.
Auch ist ganz klar aus dem Schreiben erkennbar, das eine Umbenennung in Hegefischen ebenso zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit führt.

Aber warum die ganze Aufregung wenn doch alles legitim ist?


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sharpo,



> Kann man eigentlich ganz klar im besagten Schreiben lesen.
> Auch ist ganz klar aus dem Schreiben erkennbar, das eine Umbenennung in Hegefischen ebenso zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit führt.


Nein. Es gibt zwei Schreiben vom 25.09.1991 (IV B 4 - S 0171 *- *50/91) und  vom 19.09.1995 (IV B 7 - S 0170 - 84/95).
Das erste Schreiben erwähnt in der Tat, dass
"teilweise versucht wird, Wettfischveranstaltungen anders zu bezeichnen - wie etwa "Tombolafischen" oder "Hegefischen" - um so behördliche Verbote zu unterlaufen".

Nur im zweiten Schreiben, das erst mehrere Jahre später erfolgte, wurde Bezug auf den VDSF genommen. Es ging nicht (nur?) darum dem DAV "anzuschwärzen", das kannst du auch klar nachlesen.




> Aber warum die ganze Aufregung wenn doch alles legitim ist?




Wen meinst du?

PS: BMF und nicht BFM (Bundesministerium der Finanzen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nach vielem was ich von Gesprächen gehört habe, die unter verschiedensten LV und deren Funktionären am Wochenende stattgefunden haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Geschichte bald gelöst werden wird - wie auch immer am Ende..

Da sind einige wohl inzwischen recht sauer, weil trotz verschiedenster Nachfragen zum Thema weder schriftlich geantwortet noch auf den Versammlungen (VA) konkret dazu Stellung genommen von Präsidentin oder Präsidium..

Da wollen in der/den kommenden Woche(n) wohl deswegen einige aktiv(er) werden, als wie bisher immer nur alles stumpf abzunicken...

Wir werden sehen....

Und berichten....

Und bezüglich der Recherchen mit den Konten sind wir selber auch soweit, das wir dazu morgen Fragen losschicken werden..


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... das wir dazu morgen Fragen losschicken werden..


Ich vermute, die haben eine primäre Frage längst auf dem Zettel:
_"Wie kommen wir aus dieser Schaizze denn nun wieder raus?"_


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Je nu, nachdem die Funktionäre, Angestellten und Delegierten der den Bundesverband tragenden Landesverbände scheinbar (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) sich nen Dreck drum scheren, was die da oben treiben, muss sich halt jemand anders drum kümmern und fragen..

Da isses mir erst mal wurscht, ob und welche Fragen die noch auf welchen Zetteln haben..

Ich werd so oder so nicht locker lassen....................


----------



## snofla (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da isses mir erst mal wurscht, ob und welche Fragen die noch auf welchen Zetteln haben..
> 
> Ich werd so oder so nicht locker lassen....................




super Thomas und danke, ich habe den link zum dafv auf unsere homepage entfernt, dafür setzte ich lieber ne link zu ottopunktde


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

#6#6#6







PS:
Kannst ja statt dessen nen Link hier ins Politikforum setzen...
|supergri:q|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Um die Diskussion mal wieder zu beleben.

Dass unter der Flagge des DAFV nach Deutschem Recht möglicherweise illegale Wettfischen durchgeführt werden, darf vermutet werden. Und das sowohl bei einigen Landes- als auch beim neuen Bundesverband. Hier mal ein Auszug des vielen von mir inzwischen gesicherten Materials.

Quelle: Deutscher Meeresanglerverband.

http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/berichte/bootsangeln/

Hier wird klar, dass es sich bei den "Deutschen Bootsanglertagen" um einen Wettbewerb handelt. Es gab eine Ausschreibung, es gab Wettkampfregeln, es gab ein erfassen und bewerten der Fänge. Sogar die Plätze wurden ausgelost, was ja per Definition klar für eine Wettfischveranstaltung spricht. Nachzulesen hier:

http://www.meeresangler.com/deutsche-meeresangler-bootsanglertage-dmv-2006.html


Sogar eine neue Kontonummer gibt es. :q:q:q

Lustigerweise hat man auf der DMV-Seite den Textteil über die WM in Montenegro mit dunkler Schrift auf dunklem Grund verfasst. Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit sich die Teilnahme an solchen Veranstaltungen im Ausland mit Deutschem Recht vereinbaren lassen. Scheinbar aber ist man sich beim DMV auch nicht so sicher und kommt auf die raffinierte Idee, den Text so zu "verschleiern".|supergri
Bloß gut, dass Deutsche Behörden zu blöd sind auf die Idee zu kommen, den Text einfach zu markieren.|rolleyes

Zu den Brandungsanglertagen gibt es sehr schöne Siegerfotos mit Pokalen.
Rundum gelungene Wettfischveranstaltungen, die ich persönlich voll und ganz in Ordnung finde.

Ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung finde ich, dass an dieser Veranstaltung nur Mitglieder des DAFV teilnehmen können. Also Mitglieder des Verbandes, der sich klar gegen das Wettfischen ausgesprochen hat. Des Verbandes, der ja offiziell mit keinerlei Wettfischen verbunden ist, weil das ja die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet. Das wiederum geht klar aus diversen Ausschreibungen hervor.

http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/termine-und-ausschreibungen/


Dem DMV wünsche ich ehrlich alles Gute für seine Zukunft. Wie man dort einen m.M. nach wichtigen Aspekt der Angelfischerei - nämlich das messen des anglerischen Könnens - fördert, finde ich sehr gut.

Die Heucheleien des ehemaligen VDSF und heutigen DAFV sind hingegen unerträglich und es wird mir eine Freude sein, in den nächsten Tagen an geeigneter Stelle mit einem Koffer voll Material unterschiedlichster Veranstaltungen, Fotos und Quellen vorstellig zu werden.


Im 17.Im 17. und 18. August 2013 fanden unsere Internationalen DMV Bootsanglertage in Heiligenhafen statt.​ und 18. August 2013 fanden unsere Internationalen DMV Bootsanglertage in Heiligenhafen statt.​


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hat man auf der DMV-Seite den Textteil über die WM in Montenegro mit dunkler Schrift auf dunklem Grund verfasst. Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit sich die Teilnahme an solchen Veranstaltungen im Ausland mit Deutschem Recht vereinbaren lassen. Scheinbar aber ist man sich beim DMV auch nicht so sicher und kommt auf die raffinierte Idee, den Text so zu "verschleiern".|supergri


 

Veranstaltungen im Ausland, welche durch ausländische Rechtsträger durchgeführt werden, sind im Inland nur dann gemeinnützigkeitsrechtlich zu beurteilen, wenn eine inländische Körperschaft als (Mit-)Veranstalter auftritt.​


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Oder wenn  der inländische Verband dazu Sichtungen, Auswahl/Qualiangeln, Training etc. veranstaltet.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wie heisst es so schön... Wasser predigen aber Wein saufen ?


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zur Info : Im neusten Matchangler ist der Zusatz : Offizieller Partner des DAFV nicht mehr drauf. Aber wie von S.Q. angekündigt , eine ganze Seite von Veranstaltungen - wie Einzel - Tandem und Manschaftsfischen sorry Hegefischen. Durchgeführt von den bekannten Firmen wie Browning, Shimanski usw. sowie DAFV. Ich finde solche Namen wie z.B. Shimanski-Cup-Tandem-Hegefischen immer drollig . Außerdem frage ich mich immer wieder - warum muss für ein "Hegefischen" hohe Startgebühren gezahlt werden für ein Paar "Erinnerungsabgaben" wenn ich doch nur Hegen will ? Alles wird zum Hegefischen, wann lesen wir in dieser unserer Republik z.B. : Brandungshegefischen an der Ostseeküste ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sind das dann Verbands- oder Firmenveranstaltungen? 

Wenn Firmen:
Wurscht, die sind ja nicht gemeinnützig und können die Gemeinnützigkeit daher nicht verlieren.

Wenn Verband - selber schuld............


----------



## Brotfisch (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vergleiche mit dem Autofahren sind ja erfahrungsgemäß im AB nicht sehr beliebt.
 Aber der ADAC, ich erlaube es mir einfach mal zu schreiben, geht wesentlich offensiver mit seinen Problemen in der Öffentlichkeit um. Die Präsidentin als Politikerin müsste doch über einige Erfahrung in Kommunikation verfügen und wissen, dass wenn man ein Thema nicht belegt, die anderen es tun.
 Schade, dass im AB mittlerweile auch so viel "Politikverdrossenheit" eingetreten ist, dass weder das Gute, das sich entwickelt, noch die massiven Probleme, die es nach wie vor gibt, den Aktivisten ein paar Zeilen wert sind.
 Im Offenbacher Präsidentinnenbunker wird man beginnen anzunehmen, dass der schlimmste Sturm vorüber ist und zu hoffen, dass die ganze Angelegenheit nach Zahlung eines Bußgeldes für immer ausgestanden ist.
 So ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Keine Politik - Verbandsverdrossenheit.

Zurecht..

Eben gerade weil sich in diesem Verband ignoranter Naturschutzimitierer für Angler rein gar nicht Gutes tut oder entwickelt - nur abseits dieses Verbandes.

Wie schon immer....

Aber das wird sich eh erledigen bei so vielen fachlichen, finanziellen und rechtlichen Problemen, die von denen da oben (noch) ignoriert werden (können)...

Und dann, frei nach einer alten Hymne:
"Auferstanden aus Ruinen"
könnte dann endlich das erste Mal in Deutschland ein wirklicher Verband für Angler entstehen...

Das beste Beispiel ist das Thema hier, wie Gefahren für die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei schlicht ignoriert werden, statt dass endlich mal angefangen wird, das mit den Veranstaltungen wieder vom Kopf auf die Füsse zu stellen.

Also weder das einknicken im Voraus des VDSF und die Heuchelei mit Hege/Gemeinschaftsfischen, noch die ignorante Mauschelei des Ex-DAV, die trotz/wegen solcher Gefahren ja nicht umsonst das über Konten abseits normaler Verbandskonten
abgerechnet, aber dennoch veranstaltet haben..


----------



## Brotfisch (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Oh, Du hast heute Deinen musikalischen Tag!

 Aber ja, natürlich ist es "nur" Verbands- und keine Politikverdrossenheit. Aber das Schweigen hier macht da eine Unterscheidung zumindest für die schwierig, die manchmal eine Verbandsbrille aufhaben.

 Sollte es sich wirklich um Untätigkeit handeln, selbst wenn sie durch Hilflosigkeit verursacht ist, so sollten wir doch nicht aufhören, die immer mehr werdenden Finger in die zahlreichen Wunden zu legen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Guckst Du nochmal, um was es hier geht:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel ist das Thema hier, wie Gefahren für die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei schlicht ignoriert werden, statt dass endlich mal angefangen wird, das mit den Veranstaltungen wieder vom Kopf auf die Füsse zu stellen.
> 
> Also weder das einknicken im Voraus des VDSF und die Heuchelei mit Hege/Gemeinschaftsfischen, noch die ignorante Mauschelei des Ex-DAV, die trotz/wegen solcher Gefahren ja nicht umsonst das über Konten abseits normaler Verbandskonten
> abgerechnet, aber dennoch veranstaltet haben..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin als Politikerin müsste doch über einige Erfahrung in Kommunikation verfügen



 Zumindest mit der Selbstdarstellung- wenn man sich die Fotos im Blinker ansieht ! Und da kann man ja auch nachlesen, dass es wirklich wichtige Themen für eine Präsidentin gibt- die Grüne Woche und die neue Kormoranverordnung...

 Naja, und solange man Wettfischen als Hegefischen durchführen kann (und dieses niemanden interessiert), braucht man sich doch nicht um das AB kümmern .


----------



## Honeyball (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Spätestens wenn sich da mal jemand Berufeneres als "das AB" um den ganzen Murks kümmert, werden die sich über Langeweile nicht zu beklagen haben.

Ich hab's in diesem Thread schonmal versucht darzustellen: Hier geht es um Dinge, die weit über dem sind, was wir uns alle derzeit vorstellen können, mit steuerlichen und juristischen Dimensionen ungeklärten Ausmaßes. Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass jede Leiche im Keller irgendwann genügend stinkt, dass es gerochen wird.


----------



## smithie (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn sich da mal jemand Berufeneres als "das AB" um den ganzen Murks kümmert, werden die sich über Langeweile nicht zu beklagen haben.
> 
> Ich hab's in diesem Thread schonmal versucht darzustellen: Hier geht es um Dinge, die weit über dem sind, was wir uns alle derzeit vorstellen können, mit steuerlichen und juristischen Dimensionen ungeklärten Ausmaßes. Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass jede Leiche im Keller irgendwann genügend stinkt, dass es gerochen wird.


Und wen hast Du da im Auge?

Wer soll die Kellertüre aufmachen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



smithie schrieb:


> Und wen hast Du da im Auge?
> 
> Wer soll die Kellertüre aufmachen?


 
 Sicherlich nicht die Deutschenangelfischerverbandsvorsitzenden...


----------



## smithie (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es wurden nun 64 Seiten seit November 2013 zu dem Thema geschrieben.

Ist was passiert? War ein FA in Berlin oder Offenbach zur Prüfung? Die Staatsanwaltschaft? ... ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



smithie schrieb:


> Es wurden nun 64 Seiten seit November 2013 zu dem Thema geschrieben.
> 
> Ist was passiert? War ein FA in Berlin oder Offenbach zur Prüfung? Die Staatsanwaltschaft? ... ?



Dazu müsste wohl erst einmal eine Anzeige dort eingehen. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Da die Gemeinnützigkeit in der Regel nur alle 3 Jahre geprüft wird und die entsprechenden Unterlagen wohl sauber sein werden, haben die ja nichts zu befürchten. So ist das nun mal.

Festzuhalten bleibt jedoch, dass der VDSF damals die Regularien mitgetragen hat und der DAFV diese heute mit Begriffen wir Hegefischen etc. in meinen Augen zu umgehen versucht. Naja, und beim DAFV der eine nicht weiß was der andere tut. Das ist doch alles einfach nur lächerlich... 

Da hapert es nicht nur an der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, sondern auch an der internen Kommunikation!


----------



## smithie (7. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da die Gemeinnützigkeit in der Regel nur alle 3 Jahre geprüft wird und die entsprechenden Unterlagen wohl sauber sein werden, haben die ja nichts zu befürchten. So ist das nun mal.


Stimmt, die Gemeinnützigkeit wird alle 3 Jahre rückwirkend per Bescheid gewährt oder auch nicht, je nach Inhalt der Gemeinnützigkeitsvereinbarung und der jeweiligen Einschätzung des FA.

Erhält ein FA einen Hinweis auf Verstoße gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit, wird es diesem nachgehen.

Und wenn ein FA den hier im Thread geschilderten Sachverhalt als gemeinnützigkeitswidrig hält, fällt mir kein Grund ein, warum man dem als FA nicht nachgehen sollte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



smithie schrieb:


> Erhält ein FA einen Hinweis auf Verstoße gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit, wird es diesem nachgehen.



Woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Brotfisch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

§ 88 Abgabenordnung
(1) 1Die Finanzbehörde ermittelt den Sachverhalt von Amts wegen. 2Sie bestimmt Art und Umfang der Ermittlungen; an das Vorbringen und an die Beweisanträge der Beteiligten ist sie nicht gebunden. 3Der Umfang dieser Pflichten richtet sich nach den Umständen des Einzelfalls.

....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> § 88 Abgabenordnung
> (1) 1Die Finanzbehörde ermittelt den Sachverhalt von Amts wegen. 2Sie bestimmt Art und Umfang der Ermittlungen; an das Vorbringen und an die Beweisanträge der Beteiligten ist sie nicht gebunden. 3Der Umfang dieser Pflichten richtet sich nach den Umständen des Einzelfalls.
> 
> ....


 
 Siehst Du- liegt somit im Ermessen des zuständigen Beamten! Und wenn der sagt, dass nach seiner Erkenntnis und den vorliegenden Informationen alles i.O. ist, dann passiert gar nichts.

 Anders sieht es natürlich dann aus, wenn eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eingeht- dann wird ermittelt!


----------



## Brotfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nein. Es muss ermittelt werden, sog. Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz. Das kann die Behörde nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wenn sich ein "Anfangsverdacht" ergibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nein. Es muss ermittelt werden, sog. Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz. Das kann die Behörde nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wenn sich ein "Anfangsverdacht" ergibt.


 
 Ja, aber nur bei vorliegen einer Straftat!


----------



## Brotfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Meines Wissens gilt das auch im steuerrechtlichen Ermittlungsverfahren.


----------



## antonio (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

die gemeinützigkeit wird auf grund der angaben des entsprechenden vereins geprüft und vergeben.
ich bin kein jurist, deswegen die frage was ist das wenn falsche oder nicht vollständige angaben gemacht werden, was ja wohl geschehen ist.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



antonio schrieb:


> die gemeinützigkeit wird auf grund der angaben des entsprechenden vereins geprüft und vergeben.
> ich bin kein jurist, deswegen die frage was ist das wenn falsche oder nicht vollständige angaben gemacht werden, was ja wohl geschehen ist.
> 
> antonio


 
 Dann wird die zuständige Behörde - wenn entsprechende Hinweise/ Gründe vorliegen - dieses prüfen und im Einzelfall entscheiden.


----------



## antonio (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ich meine nicht was die behörde dann macht sondern ob das dann unter die kategorie straftat fällt.#h

antonio


----------



## smithie (12. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



antonio schrieb:


> die gemeinützigkeit wird auf grund der angaben des entsprechenden vereins geprüft und vergeben.
> ich bin kein jurist, deswegen die frage was ist das wenn falsche oder nicht vollständige angaben gemacht werden, was ja wohl geschehen ist.
> 
> antonio


Zunächst mal "nur" ein (der) Grund, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Ob das strafrechtlich relevant ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das Einzelfallabhängig ist, von den jeweiligen Umständen und was falsch/unvollständig angegeben wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

Das DAFV-Wettangeln Feeder wurde am Wochenende durchgeführt.

Die  Fische wurden nach dem, was bisher bekannt wurde, in Setzkeschern gehältert, Plätze wurden markiert und ausgelost, Methoden, Köder und Futter etc. vorgeschrieben.

Das Konto zur Abwicklung war wohl immer noch wie in der Ausschreibung das ominöse Leipziger Konto.
Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426

Die Ergebnislisten beinhalten jeweils:
Platz, Sektor und Gewicht, das Ganze dann zweimal, da zwei Durchgänge geangelt wurden (ist natürlich alles unumgänglich für "Hege" und spricht keinesfalls für Wettangeln, oder so ;-)

Teilgenommen hatten 138 Angler/innen, gemeldet über die Landesverbände des DAFV.
Gewonnen hat Stefan Wengenroth vom LV NRW.

Bei der Mannschaftswertung (unabdingbar für Hege, spricht keinesfalls für Wettangeln, klar..., oder so ;-))) waren es 10 Mannschaften [*Edit 01.05*.: waren 28 Mannschaften, hingen noch ein paar Seiten hinten dran!], der Sieger war Schleswig Holstein.

Und im Juli steht wohl die Weltmeisterschaft in Irland mit einer Mannschaft des DAFV an, davon ab....

Der DSAV (wir berichteten, gegründet auch von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV) wurde nun nach Angaben von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglied Steffen Quinger eingetragen und will auch die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV anstreben:
http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=62472#post62472

Wohl unabhängig davon werden sie das IAM, bisher vom DAFV veranstaltet, nun unter Regie des DSAV durchführen.

Da scheint es also schon Absprachen zu geben, obwohl die noch nicht mal im DAFV Mitglied sind.

Spannende Sache, wir werden berichten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Interessant zur gewünschten Aufnahme des DSAV in den DAFV:
Laut Satzung des DAFV können nur Landesverbände als ordentliche Mitglieder aufgenommen werden.

Ein Landesverband ist aber der DSAV definitiv nicht, die bezeichnen sich selber ja als "Bundesverband für Süßwasserangler"..

Und das ist ja wohl kaum ein laut Satzung dem Begriff "Landesverband" zuzurechnender "überregionaler Spezialverband", wenn die das selber als Bundesverband bezeichnen.

Sinngemäß zitiert:
_"Der DSAV wolle sich........... als Bundesverband speziell für die Süsswasserangler stark machen."_

Da ja aber bisher Präsidentin und Präsidium nicht gerade durch übermäßige Satzungstreue (Versand Protokolle, Einladung Versammlungen etc., wir berichteten) aufgefallen sind, werden die da schon einen Weg finden, wenn die das so wollen. Denn darüber entscheidet das Präsidium laut Satzung mit einfacher Mehrheit, weder VA noch HV hat da mitzureden .......

Wie gesagt, spannende Sache, vor allem wenn da jetzt schon Veranstaltungen vom DAFV laut obigem Link zum DSAV übertragen wurden (IAM)......

Wer immer das dann auf welche Grundlage/Beschluss im DAFV dann dem DSAV übertragen  oder veranlasst hat....

Wie gesagt:
Spannend..............


----------



## Knispel (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finde es klasse, dass es wieder offizielle Wettangeln in der BRD gibt ! Jetzt müssen nur noch die LV und Vereine das auch wieder ausrichten , denn ist es wieder wie früher zu Kremkus Zeiten ....


----------



## rahu56 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Alle Hochachtung mal was erfreuliches. Wettkampfangeln das Wort war mir gar nicht mehr geläufig und die Handhabung mit Setzkescher und Wiegen. Schön, hoffentlich geht's weiter so, vielleicht auch wieder in NRW.
 Weiterhin viel Petri.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



rahu56 schrieb:


> Alle Hochachtung mal was erfreuliches. Wettkampfangeln das Wort war mir gar nicht mehr geläufig und die Handhabung mit Setzkescher und Wiegen. Schön, hoffentlich geht's weiter so, vielleicht auch wieder in NRW.
> Weiterhin viel Petri.




Auch in NRW bereits im Gange.
Nennt man hier Landsverbandsfischen..*hust*..Hegefischen 
Läuft über den LFV Westfalen- Lippe e.V.
Wird nur nicht an die ganz grosse Glocke gehängt.

Der LFV Westfalen *u.* Lippe e.V. ist der oder einer der Querköppe in NRW.
Nicht mal die DAFV Ausschreibung zu den Feedertagen erhält man von denen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nun kam die Einladung zu den DAFV-Binnenfischertagen (wohl in Nachfolge der VDSF-Binnenfischertage).

Stattfinden wird das in Simbach am Inn - Bayern.

Kein Wunder, dass es da etwas "anders" abläuft als beim Feederwettangeln (im finanzrechtlichen Sinne nach dem Erlass des BMF) beim Angeltreff Feeder (wohl Nachfolge der DAV-Feedertreffs), wo noch laut Ausschreibung und Ergebnislisten mit Hälterung in Setzkescher, vorschreiben von Methoden, Köder und Futter/Begrenzung etc., Platzmarkierung und Verlosung , Mannschafts- und Einzelbewertung nach Gesamtfanggewicht, unterteilt in 2 Durchgänge in Sektoren, etc., gearbeitet wurde....

"Gewertet" werden nun Karpfen, Brassen, Güster und Rotauge, die Mindestmaße (40 cm, bei Karpfen, 25 cm bei den anderen Arten) sind einzuhalten.

Gefangene Fische über Maß sind sofort nach dem Landen zu betäuben und sichtbar abzustechen.

Gewogen werden die 4 Arten pro Abschnitt (gibt auch Platzverlosung, davon ab) nach dem größten Fisch der jeweiligen Art.

Der größte gefangene Fisch insgesamt (gleich welcher Art) dient der "Ermittlung des Fischerkönigin/Fischerkönigs".

Als Konto ist wiederum kein Verbandskonto angegeben, sondern ein Konto aus Kassel (kennt man ja schon: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426) - warum auch immer.....

Oder das Konto wurde inzwischen zu einem Verbandskonto gemacht....

Wer kennt sich schon noch bei dem Wirrwarr der DAFV-Finanzen und Konten wirklich aus.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



rahu56 schrieb:


> Alle Hochachtung mal was erfreuliches. Wettkampfangeln das Wort war mir gar nicht mehr geläufig und die Handhabung mit Setzkescher und Wiegen. Schön, hoffentlich geht's weiter so, vielleicht auch wieder in NRW.
> Weiterhin viel Petri.



Wird bei uns auch zelebriert.Neu ist das ganze nicht,hat halt nicht die Plattform.

|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun kam die Einladung zu den DAFV-Binnenfischertagen (wohl in Nachfolge der VDSF-Binnenfischertage).
> 
> Stattfinden wird das in Simbach am Inn - Bayern.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das nicht über 800 km weg wäre, würde ich da einmal vorbeischauen und mäuschen spielen, was dort tatsächlich abgeht ....
Aber die werden schon wissen was sie machen. 
Größte Fisch = Fischerkönig ; warum ziehen sie nicht Streichhölzer oder Lose ?


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

https://jagderleben.landlive.de/boards/thread/56683/page/1/



Es soll da so nen Verein geben der wartet nur darauf die nächste Anzeige schreiben zu lassen.

https://jagderleben.landlive.de/boards/thread/59577/page/1/


:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ gründler:
Da gehts um Strafrecht - hier gehts um Gemeinnützigkeit....
2 Paar Stiefel...........


----------



## Sharpo (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Anzeigen schreiben lassen kann jeder für jeden Pups.
Nur ob die Staatsanwaltanschaft dies weiter verfolgt und es zur Klage kommt ist was anderes.

Weisste doch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat ja auf seiner HV dieses Jahr kundgetan, dass sie das zumindest nun verbandsintern regeln wollen. 
Die wollen demnach keine Beiträge mehr an den DAFV zahlen (die zahlen auch in 4 Raten, da handelt es sich wohl um die letzten 2, noch offenen, für dieses Jahr), bis das Präsidium des DAFV mit Schreiben von den zuständigen Behörden eindeutig klar gestellt hat, dass diese Veranstaltungen nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden. 
Das Geld wollen die wohl solange auf ein Sperrkonto legen.

Einfach um ihren Landesverband da zu schützen.

Da nachfolgend auch die Landesverbände betroffen sein können sowie deren Vereine, und sowohl der Status des Naturschutzverbandes wie auch die Pacht von Gewässern dann auch für die LV auf dem Spiel steht, wenn deswegen der DAFV in Schwierigkeiten kommen würde.

Und so haben sie bewiesen, dass sie die Gefahr kennen und handeln und das weder mittelbar noch unmittelbar fördern.

Ob die nun tatsächlich mal auch wirklich handeln, oder alles nur wieder - wie so oft - leere Luft war, da sind wir dran.........


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat ja auf seiner HV dieses Jahr kundgetan, dass sie das zumindest nun verbandsintern regeln wollen.
> Die wollen demnach keine Beiträge mehr an den DAFV zahlen (die zahlen auch in 4 Raten, da handelt es sich wohl um die letzten 2, noch offenen, für dieses Jahr), bis das Präsidium des DAFV mit Schreiben von den zuständigen Behörden eindeutig klar gestellt hat, dass diese Veranstaltungen nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden.
> Das Geld wollen die wohl solange auf ein Sperrkonto legen.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich auch gespannt.... |wavey:

Bisher wurschtelt jeder irgendwie herum, ohne Ziel und Plan.
Der eine stellt ein Ultimatum was irgendwie "unnerm Tisch" verpufft, der nächste hält Beiträge zurück.
Das ist ne "Kultur"  |kopfkrat

Entweder raus aus dem Verband, oder sich einbringen.
Was nützen Ultimaten, Drohungen und Geldeinbehalt?
Genau -> Nüscht.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob die nun tatsächlich mal auch wirklich handeln, oder alles nur wieder - wie so oft - leere Luft war, da sind wir dran.........



Ich habe mir jetzt nich den ganzen Fred durchgelesen .
Aber wie immer halt , *NICHTS  wird sich tun  oder zum guten ändern.
*Die Verbände wie die meisten Vereine spucken sich am liebsten in die eigene Suppe.
Vielleicht regelt das ja irgendwann die EU im Zuge von einig Europa und nehmen als Beispiel  HOLLAND. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das ist ne "Kultur"  |kopfkrat


Nicht, dass wir diese "Kultur", die ja schon zum unsäglichen Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit genauso elender Satzung und noch schlimmerem Fusionsvertrag geführt hat, schon lange moniert hätten...

Und darauf hingewiesen, dass mit den gebrochenen Versprechen ohne vorheriges Festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte denen das nachher um die Ohren fliegt...

Aber das wissen die Verbandsoberen in Bund wie Ländern sicher ja alles besser.............

oder so..................

:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat ja auf seiner HV dieses Jahr kundgetan, dass sie das zumindest nun verbandsintern regeln wollen.
> Die wollen demnach keine Beiträge mehr an den DAFV zahlen (die zahlen auch in 4 Raten, da handelt es sich wohl um die letzten 2, noch offenen, für dieses Jahr), bis das Präsidium des DAFV mit Schreiben von den zuständigen Behörden eindeutig klar gestellt hat, dass diese Veranstaltungen nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden.
> Das Geld wollen die wohl solange auf ein Sperrkonto legen.
> 
> ...



Ich bekam ne PN...leider ist der Kollege jetzt Gast in diesem Forum...sehr schade.

Die Antwort von ihm auf diese Aussage hätte ich jetzt gerne gelesen.

Irgendwie scheint man sich im DAFV nicht ganz einig zu sein.


----------



## GandRalf (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Moin auch,

In der neuen F&F ist ein Interview mit Frau Dr. abgedruckt.
Es gibt Fragen und "Antworten" u.a. zu: Befähigung zum Amt, C&R, Nachtangelverbot, zukünftige Rolle des Angelns und PETA.
Leider nichts mit Bezug auf das Wettangeln.


----------



## mathei (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

und die antworten die da stehen, stehen schon lange hier board. naja antworten sind esja eigentlich nicht. bla bla um den brei herrum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Beeindruckend wie man 3 Seiten füllen und wirklich keine Fakten genannt werden. (Ex-) Politikerin eben... Am geilsten finde ich die Frage nach Ihren Stärken. "Ähh, fragen Sie mal andere..."  Naja, sie ist auf jeden Fall ehrlich- Sie hat anscheinend keine Stärken und hofft, dass irgendjemand auf diesem Planeten eine kennt ;-) 

 Das Interview ist ein Spiegel der bisherigen DAFV Bilanz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die DSAV-Seite ist nun online...

Man ist zwar gegen Wettangeln, nimmt aber wohl an internationalen Wettangeln wie Europa- und Weltmeisterschaften teil, will trotzdem gemeinnützig bleiben und auch den Antrag auf Aufnahme im DAFV stellen.

Laut Satzung (§2, 1) ist er sogar schon Mitglied im DAFV.....

Dat wird spannend ;-)))

*Bitte aufpassen, richtige Seite aufrufen:*
www.dsav.eu

Nicht:
www.dsav.org
oder
www.dsav.de


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

"Was will der DSAV nicht?" - "Der DSAV tritt nicht ein für die Legalisierung von Wettkämpfen in Deutschland."

Danach:"(...) So wird z.B. der IAM 2014 über den DSAV organisiert."

Und unten drunter ganz viele Hinweise auf internationale Wettkämpfe. An sich ja ne hübsch gemachte Seite, aber soviel Widersprüchlichkeit auf einen Haufen machts doch auch nicht besser...|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Entweder weiss das Finanzamt in Leipzig das so nicht mit den Veranstaltungen  oder kann das nicht beurteilen. 
Oder die haben das trotz der klaren, eindeutigen Vorgaben vom BMF so akzeptiert (das wär klasse!!!), schliesslich schreiben sie, sie wären gemeinnützig.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wie geil ist das denn ??????

Der DSAV tritt ein für :

Die Endkriminalisierung von Anglern....

Ich schmeiß mich weg !!!!

DANKE DSAV, you made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nach dem ersten Überfliegen der Satzung stellt sich das für mich folgendermaßen dar :

DSAV - Der Verband für Angler mit maximalem Realitätsabstand 

:q:q:q#q#q#q


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Naja, 

wo die Reise hingehen wird, wird sich noch herauskristallisieren.

Ziele, sind ein wenig überkopf formuliert worden.
Liest sich als ob man getrieben wurde...

Entkriminalisierung von Gemeinschaftsfischen. 
Die standen nirgends zur Debatte.  
Nicht mal in der VDSF Richtlinie.


Finde den Beitag + *Aufnahmegebühr* etwas heftig. Für was?

Aber....der Wille ist da, einen Verein für alle Süsswasserangler anzubieten.
Die IG angeregt von diesem Forum hat es ja nicht geschafft.  

Ich bin erstmal positiv eingestellt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Noch mal genau nachlesen, bitte .....
Auf den großen Bannern auf der Startseite steht Endkriminalisierung, nicht Entkriminalisierung !!!

Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt ......|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da sind noch mehr Schreibfehler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Schreibfehler können passieren, passieren auch mir oft genug - und die sind nun wirklich nicht das Problem bei der Sache DSAV/DAFV....


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreibfehler können passieren, passieren auch mir oft genug - und die sind nun wirklich nicht das Problem bei der Sache DSAV/DAFV....



Echt? Dir auch?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ein Verband, der sich für die Endkriminalisierung - also die vollständige und endgültige kriminalisierung des Angelns - einsetzt, hat Charme.

Sollte es sich in der Tat um einen Rechtschreibfehler handeln - was ich kaum glauben mag - so ist das ein Zeichen absoluter Stümperei. Die Seite soll die Visitenkarte dieses Verbandes sein und ein solcher Fehler ist an peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.
Im wahren Leben wäre das ein Grund für sie sofortige Entlassung des für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständigen Mitarbeiters. 

Weiter bin ich gespannt, ob der anerkannte Naturschutzverein DAFV tatsächlich einen "Spezialverband" aufnimmt, der sich auf der Startseite klar für die Einschleppung eines Neozoen einsetzen will.

Und nein, man setzt sich natürlich nicht für die Legalisierung des Wettfischens in Deutschland ein. Pfui.
Man betreibt sie  weiter illegal unter anderem Namen. Das hat was..............unsäglich dummes.


Ich empfehle diesem neuen Verband, die Seite mal von jemandem Korrektur lesen zu lassen, der länger als 6 Jahre in die Schule gegangen ist. #d


----------



## Muddhj (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Läsen unt schraibän lehhrnt man in eine baumschule nicht... ^^

Gesendet von meinem LG-E610 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Bei der Erstellung von Webseiten sind Textfehler normal. 
Teilweise sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht.

Wurde ja auch schon behoben.

Für mich kein Aufreger wert. Hab auch schon mal Prospekte drucken lassen, 5 Leute haben den Mist geprüft. Gab nen dickes OK.
Nach dem Druck.....:vik: Scheixxe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

eben........

Zudem, da bin ich grade dran:
Wenn das alles so stimmt, was da veröffentlicht ist, hat der DSAV eine Revolution bei der organisierten Angelfischerei geschafft.

Wir werden da weiter recherchieren und nachfragen und euch berichten..


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei der Erstellung von Webseiten sind Textfehler normal.
> Teilweise sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht.
> 
> Wurde ja auch schon behoben.



Ja, Buchstabendreher, -auslasser oder einmaliges vertippen.

Ein Wort nicht nur einmal, sondern generell falsch zu schreiben, ist schlicht Rechtschreibschwäche. 
Erinnert mich an die Generation Schnurr, Hacken und Harken.

In einem Forum einen Rechtschreibfehler hinzulegen, ist normal. Das mache ich sicher auch des öfteren. 
Aber wie gesagt, die Website soll die Visitenkarte sein. Da *darf* das nicht passieren.

Bezüglich der Korrektur die Du ansprichst.

Die ist dermaßen schlampig dass man, meiner Empfehlung im vorherigen posting folgend, wohl tatsächlich jemanden mit 6 Jahren Schulbildung hat Korrektur lesen lassen. Selbst wenn derjenige das Bildungsniveau des Texterstellers übertreffen sollte, bleibt das Resultat megapeinlich.

Aber möglicherweise ist das absichtlich geschehen.

Dilettantismus ist zwar nicht als Aufnahmebedingung in der Satzung des DAFV vorgeschrieben, könnte die Sache aber aus Solidaritätsgründen erheblich erleichtern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem, da bin ich grade dran:
> Wenn das alles so stimmt, was da veröffentlicht ist, hat der DSAV eine Revolution bei der organisierten Angelfischerei geschafft.



.....und strebt nun eine Revolution der Grammatik an ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .....und strebt nun eine Revolution der Grammatik an ?


nicht so ungeduldig.........


----------



## Knispel (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was mich sehr irritiert steht unter deren Seite : Verband - Aufgaben und Ziele ! Hier wird wieder von Tierschutz als Leitsatz geredet. In meinen Augen passt Wettangeln, Lebendhälterung und Feststellung des Gewichtes von lebenden Fischen nicht. Wenn ich Tierschutz betreiben will, brauche ich nicht zu angeln. 
In Aufgaben und Ziele wird der Naturschutz direkt als nicht interessant angesprochen - irgentwie schneidet sich das alles mit dem DAFV - oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sicher gibt es viele Fragen, viele Ungereimtheiten, auch viel widersínnig Erscheinendes.

Dennoch - so stimmt, was auf der Seite zu lesen ist - haben die was geschafft, was bisher weder VDSF, DAV noch jetzt der DAFV auch nur ansatzweise geschafft haben.

Wie gesagt, wir sind dran und werden berichten, lasst uns noch die Zeit zum recherchieren..


----------



## Honeyball (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es wäre ja auch wirklich schön, endlich mal wieder über was Positives aus einem Verband berichten zu dürfen.
In letzter Zeit gab es da ja leider herzlich wenig.
Das letzte Gute waren, glaub ich, die Äußerungen in S-H, wo sich wenigstens ein Präsidiumsmitglied mal öffentlich kritisch mit dem Bundeskonfusionsverband auseinandergesetzt hat. Leider ist das ein wenig verpufft (verständlicherweise, denn man kann ja nicht jemanden öffentlich in der Luft zerreißen, die man selbst entgegen aller Warnungen bis zum geht nicht mehr gepuscht hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das letzte Gute waren, glaub ich, die Äußerungen in S-H, wo sich wenigstens ein Präsidiumsmitglied mal öffentlich kritisch mit dem Bundeskonfusionsverband auseinandergesetzt hat. Leider ist das ein wenig verpufft (verständlicherweise, denn man kann ja nicht jemanden öffentlich in der Luft zerreißen, die man selbst entgegen aller Warnungen bis zum geht nicht mehr gepuscht hat.


 
 Genau, denn man braucht ja einen DAFV um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen- da muss man das ja als LV entsprechend vorleben....


----------



## Honeyball (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der Rechtschreibfehler ist auch schon korrigiert (lesen die hier etwa mit???:m:vik::q:q:q)
Da kann man ja glatt überlegen, ob wir hier im AB 'nen kostenlosen Link einblenden und die uns im Gegenzug auf ihre Partnerliste nehmen :q:q:q:q
Ich finde die Webseite übrigens recht ansprechend gemacht.


----------



## Dunraven (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weiter bin ich gespannt, ob der anerkannte Naturschutzverein DAFV tatsächlich einen "Spezialverband" aufnimmt, der sich auf der Startseite klar für die Einschleppung eines Neozoen einsetzen will.#d



Konnte da nichts zu finden, was meinst Du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Naja, wenn die" Kunstköderangeln Blackbass" propagieren, müssen die Schwarzbarsche ja irgendwo irgendwo herkommen.

Heimisch sind die ja nicht ..

Ich nehm an, das meint Ralle..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es viele Fragen, viele Ungereimtheiten, *auch viel widersínnig Erscheinendes.*
> 
> Dennoch - so stimmt, was auf der Seite zu lesen ist - haben die was geschafft, was bisher weder VDSF, DAV noch jetzt der DAFV auch nur ansatzweise geschafft haben.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wir sind dran und werden berichten, lasst uns noch die Zeit zum recherchieren..


Und das war z. B. das, was ich da u. a. mit  "widersinnig Erscheinend" meinte. 

Warum ein deutscher Süßwasseranglerverband nicht das Angeln auf heimische Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander, Barsch etc. propagiert und fördert, sondern statt dessen den Schwarzbarsch explizit nennt und heraushebt??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum ein deutscher Süßwasseranglerverband nicht das Angeln auf heimische Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander, Barsch etc. propagiert und fördert, sondern statt dessen den Schwarzbarsch explizit nennt und heraushebt??



Eventuell wissen die das gar nicht? Schwarzbarsch hört sich doch deutsch an.... Wobei die das ja mit dem deutschen auch nicht so haben ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Bitte richtig lesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die" Kunstköderangeln *Blackbass"* propagieren, müssen die Schwarzbarsche ja irgendwo irgendwo herkommen.



Wobei das auch für mich gilt, da steht nämlich:
"Kunstköderfischen Blackbass"....

Ich will halt immer noch Angler sein und kein Fischer oder Angelfischer - sorry, das war ein Fehler von mir, selber nicht richtig gelesen.

Die wollen also Kunstköderfischen und nicht Kunstköderangeln, aber explizit auf Blackbass..

SORRY!!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weiter bin ich gespannt, ob der anerkannte Naturschutzverein DAFV tatsächlich einen "Spezialverband" aufnimmt, der sich auf der Startseite klar für die Einschleppung eines Neozoen einsetzen will.



Ich denke dies wurde vor Gründung des DSAV mit dem DAFV so abgesprochen

Vorteil wäre:
Der DAFv würde seine Gemeinützigkeit im Fall der Fälle nicht verlieren. Der DAFV fördert ja keine Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter mehr.
Der DSAV finanziert seine Angelveranstaltungen komplett selbst und über Sponsoren.
Auch die Masse der LV wäre wohl aus dem Schneider.
Keiner von denen fördert den DSAV

Nachteil:
Es bleibt nicht alles beim Alten wie vor der Fusion proklamiert.
Es kommen weitere Kosten auf die Angler zu.
Wer Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter über kurz oder lang betreiben möchte wird dem DSAV beitreten müssen.
Ansonsten wären die Veranstaltungen vermutlich nicht finanzierbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Vorteil wäre:
> Der DAFv würde seine Gemeinützigkeit im Fall der Fälle nicht verlieren. Der DAFV fördert ja keine Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter mehr.
> Der DSAV finanziert seine Angelveranstaltungen komplett selbst und über Sponsoren.
> Auch die Masse der LV wäre wohl aus dem Schneider.
> Keiner von denen fördert den DSAV


Warum will dann der DSAV in den DAFV?
Richtig - Mitgliedschaft CIPS/FIPS etc......

Da diese notwendig ist für die internationalen Wettangeln und Meisterschaften und die nun mal beim DAFV und nicht beim DSAV liegt, ist das nach wie vor eine mittelbare Förderung, so dass trotzdem der DAFV wieder mit dran wäre..

Lassen wir die ruhig machen, denn sie wissen (nicht?), was sie tun....


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum will dann der DSAV in den DAFV?
> Richtig - Mitgliedschaft CIPS/FIPS etc......
> 
> Da diese notwendig ist für die internationalen Wettangeln und Meisterschaften und die nun mal beim DAFV und nicht beim DSAV liegt, ist das nach wie vor eine mittelbare Förderung, so dass trotzdem der DAFV wieder mit dran wäre..
> ...



Die CIPS - Mitgliedschaft ist doch aber nicht in Stein gemeisselt.
Der DAFV kann austreten und der DSAV ein.
Auch kann es sein, dass der DAFV die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS etc. nicht als Problem erkennt.
War ja die ganzen vorherigen Jahre auch nie das Thema.

Zum DSAV:
Er tritt dem DAFV bei um weiterhin Einheit zu symbolisieren.
Ansonsten wäre doch die Fusion im Grunde für die Katz gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Ansonsten wäre doch die Fusion im Grunde für die Katz gewesen.


War se nicht bis jetzt???????

Ok., hab alles falsch verstanden ;-)

Wie gesagt:


> Lassen wir die ruhig machen, denn sie wissen (nicht?), was sie tun....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

PS, meine persönliche Meinung
Wer wie der DAFV, zu diesem Thema so uneinig ist, wer Gefahren, die aus solchen  Veranstaltungen für gemeinnützige Vereine resultieren, ignoriert, wer versucht zu mauscheln und zu umgehen (stellte ja das BMF schon 1991 fest, dass versucht wird, mittels Umbenennung in Hege/Traditionsangeln weiter wettzuangeln), der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn das irgendwann richtig schief gehen wird.

Wie bei vielen anderen angelpolitischen Themen hilft da eben weder wie beim Ex-VDSF der vorauseilende Gehorsam und das akzeptieren aller Einschränkungen, "ums nicht noch schlimmer zu machen", noch wie beim Ex-DAV umgehen, mauscheln und tricksen und hoffen, das es gut geht.

Da dies zudem alles rein aus dem Tierschutzgesetz heraus abgeleitet wird, der Bundesverband aber nicht ansatzweise etwas unternimmt, um die große Koalition, die auch die Verfassung anpassen könnte, auf den Weg zu bringen, hier vernünftigere Regelungen zu treffen, braucht keiner denken, dass da irgendwas besser werden wird.

Und es ist ja bezeichnend, dass DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder meinen, einen Extraverband gründen zu müssen, weil sie die Süßwasserangelei nicht im DAFV gut vertreten sehen.

Warum sie dann trotzdem da rein wollen, statt gleich Nägel mit Köppe zu machen, auf die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verzichten und so unabhängig von der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit - und damit der Gefährdung der organisierten Angelfischerei an sich - Wertungsangeln durchführen zu können, ohne sich zu argumentativ verrenken zu müssen, das werden die schon wissen - ich begreifs nicht.

Es zeigt nur, dass "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" seit der  (Kon)Fusion vor fast genau einem Jahr (Rechtskraft 28.05. 2013) weiter von der Realität weg ist, als es vorher mit 2 Dachverbänden war.

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass diejenigen, die das verbockt haben (die Landesverbände, deren Funktionäre und Delegierte, die diesen DAFV und sein Personal installiert haben) und dafür verantwortlich sind, eine vernünftige, zielführende und Angler vereinende statt spaltende Politik hinkriegen werden...

Bevor in Deutschland für organisierte Angelfischer aus gemeinnützigen Vereinen wieder vernünftiges Wertungsangeln möglich sein wird, sind die vom DAFV pleite, vollends zerstritten, aufgelöst oder in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden....

Es ist ein Trauerspiel.............


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Den VDSF und vielen LV hätte man spätestens in den 80igern das Wasser ablassen sollen.
Meine Meinung ohne jetzt ins Detail zu gehen.

Was mich aber an die Geschichte mit dem Hegefischen/ Wettangeln ärgert, ist dieses Verantwortung von sich schieben.
Jeder Vorsitzende eines Angelvereins nimmt im Grunde jedes Hegefischen mit "Wettbewerbscharacter"  auf seine ganz persönliche Kappe nur weil die Kollegen in den Landesverbänden und im Bundesverband nicht in der Lage sind hier für Klarheit zu sorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was mich aber an die Geschichte mit dem Hegefischen/ Wettangeln ärgert, ist dieses Verantwortung von sich schieben.


Das noch dazu, ja, stimmt (leider)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich lach mich weg - nun haben sie auch schnell den Blackbass auf der DSAV-Seite rausgenommen, nun steht nur noch Kunstköderfischen da ....

Ob die noch merken, wie lächerlich das alles ist???


Merke:
Wenn Präsidiumsmitglieder vom DAFV einen neuen Verband wie diesen DSAV gründen, scheint auch die gleiche Kompetenz wie im DAFV gegeben.

Glückwunsch......


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg - nun haben sie auch schnell den Blackbass auf der DSAV-Seite rausgenommen, nun steht nur noch Kunstköderfischen da....


Schick doch mal 'ne Rechnung für das AB-Korrekturlesen ihrer Homepage hin. :m


----------



## Honeyball (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wieso amüsiert ihr euch darüber?
Ich finde das richtig gut. Endlich mal ein Verband, der sich an der Basis orientiert und weiß, dass er die hier bei uns im Anglerboard findet.:m


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Ich lach mich weg - nun haben sie auch schnell den Blackbass auf der  DSAV-Seite rausgenommen, nun steht nur noch Kunstköderfischen da ....
> 
> Ob die noch merken, wie lächerlich das alles ist???


Ich habs ja schonmal gesagt - die haben IMO ganz kräftig Angst vor Dir bzw. dem Board... diesen Stachel im Genick fürchten die mehr, als sie in 10000 Jahren zugeben würden.

Denn der repräsentiert die Basis, lässt nicht locker und piekt da, wos berechtigterweise wehtut. Versteckte Müllhalden sind halt immer noch Müllhalden - auch wenn gezielt kaschierende Zierbäumchen drauf gepflanzt werden. Muss man "nur" mal ausbuddeln, dann fängts kräftig an zu müffeln.

Anders kann ich mir derlei "Aktionismus" nicht erklären. 

Andernfalls würde ja auch in solchen Fällen traditionsgemäß und komplett souverän auf völliges Wegignorieren gesetzt werden 

Da kann ich nur sagen: Weiterstacheln - für wie blöd halten die uns ganz normale Angler eigentlich, das ist ja schon geradezu arrogant |wavey:


----------



## XXXX (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wir bedanken uns für die kritischen Hinweise zur Homepage. 

Wir sind nicht beratungsresistent und für Hinweise die zur Verbesserung unserer Arbeit beitragen dankbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Willkommen.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



DSAV schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht beratungsresistent ...



Was in der Sache zu Beweisen wäre...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> DSAV schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir sind nicht beratungsresistent ...
> ...


Hab extra nix dazu geschrieben, weil jeder das beweisen können soll - aber wer freiwillig in den DAFV will, hat ja leider den Schuss nicht gehört..

Wir sind am arbeiten, ich denke, wir werden diese Woche durch sein und unsere Fragen und Anmerkungen fertig haben, versenden, sowie hier natürlich öffentlich machen.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Herzlich Willkommen, Herr...

...ja wer denn nun eigentlich?

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass sich da irgendwer einen üblen Scherz erlaubt und einen Fakeaccount gebaut hat.

Aber egal, positiv denken...
Dürfen wir diese Anmeldung als Versuch eines konstruktiven Dialogs werten mit dem Ziel, die Meinung der Basis angelnder und am Angeln interessierter Menschen in Deutschland zukünftig anzuhören und zu (be-)achten?
Können und dürfen wir, Dir und diesem Account unvoreingenommenes Vertrauen entgegen bringen in die Bereitschaft, sich mit sachlicher und inhaltlicher Kritik am neuen Verband und an den von uns vehement kritisierten alten Strukturen und Fehlern aus der Vergangenheit auseinander zu setzen?

Oh, wäre das schön!!!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finde die Website recht unprofessionell gemacht. Über die Grammatik haben wir schon gesprochen, stilistisch ist das nur Schrott.




DSAV schrieb:


> Wir bedanken uns für die kritischen Hinweise zur Homepage.
> 
> Wir sind nicht beratungsresistent und für Hinweise die zur Verbesserung unserer Arbeit beitragen dankbar.



Mein Hinweis ist der, die Seite aus dem Netz zu nehmen und von einer professionellen Kraft eine vernünftige aufbauen zu lassen. Das ist gar nicht so teuer, wie man glauben mag.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ralle, das sind voreingestellte Templates eines Redaktionssystems, das einmalig implementiert wird und danach nur mit Content gefüllt wird.
Und auf den Content kommt es an, nicht auf die Grafiken und Fotos.
Da kannste aber massenweise größeren Schrott im Web finden.

Viel problematischer finde ich, dass ein unbedarfter Internetuser, der die Webseite des Verbandes sucht, wahrscheinlich ertsmal bei
Dienstleistungen Spülservice Abscheider Veranstaltungsservice (dsav.de) oder bei der
Down Syndrome Associataion Of The Valley (dsav.org) landet.
Die Seite dsav.com ist gänzlich leer.
Und wenn man DSAV bei Google eingibt, findet man auf der zweiten Seite was zum neuen Verband: Den Artikel von uns auf Anglerpraxis.de

Schon das zeigt deutlich, dass es sich keinesfalls um einen ausgebufften Webprofi handeln kann, der für diese Seite(n) verantwortlich ist. Auch z.B. dass das Infoblatt für die Beitrittserklärung zwar "Infoblatt_DSAV.pdf" heißt, wenn man es runterlädt, aber als Infoblatt_*DAV*_1_1 - .... im Browser betitelt wird, wenn man es z.B. in Firefox direkt öffnet. Alles so Kleinigkeiten, die einem Profi nicht passieren (dürften).
Aber mal ehrlich, kommt es darauf letztlich an?
Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wieviel die Agentur Jan Kaltwasser, die laut Impressum für das Webdesign verantwortlich ist, an Mühe und Zeit investiert hat. Auf ihrer Webseite bieten die jedenfalls auch Suchmaschinenoptimierung an, nur kann es ja sein, dass diese dazu gar nicht beauftragt wurde.

Interessant auch im Impressum der Satz "verantwortlich im Sinne Steffen Quinger". Also ist das jetzt in dessen Sinne, dass die Agentur dafür verantwortlich ist???:m:m:m
(Nein, da fehlt natürlich nur der Teil "des Presserechts: ")

(@Thomas: Ist das dort angegebene Konto bei der Oldenburgischen Landesbank eigentlich das gleiche wie das Treuhandkonto, über das die Wettfischen im DA(F)V abgewickelt worden waren?)

Naja, und dann so typische Kleinigkeiten. Wenn man mit der Maus über Kontakt geht, findet man das Impressum. Da kommt man dann nicht sofort darauf, dass man das Wort "Kontakt" auch hätte anklicken können. Deshalb man die Mailadresse info@dsav.de und den Link auf das Kontaktformular wenigstens dort im Impressum nochmal posten und mailto-verlinken.:m

Sind halt zig Kleinigkeiten, die man finden und bemängeln kann, wenn man will, aber eben wirklich Kleinigkeiten und eventuell einem Schnellschuss geschuldet, weil man ohne Webseite heutzutage ja nach außen wirkt, wie der berühmte Kaiser ohne Kleider. Dann lieber 'ne Hose mit Löchern und ein Hemd mit fehlenden Knöpfen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> (@Thomas: Ist das dort angegebene Konto bei der Oldenburgischen Landesbank eigentlich das gleiche wie das Treuhandkonto, über das die Wettfischen im DA(F)V abgewickelt worden waren?)


Nö, das war ein Leipziger Konto..


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen, Herr...
> 
> ...ja wer denn nun eigentlich?
> 
> ...




Die Meinung der User hier ist aber nicht repräsentativ, eher nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt.

Sollte meine Vermutung korrekt sein, wird es hier keine erwähnenwerte Kommunikation mit diesem User geben.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Eine Website von einem Profi erstellen zu lassen kann schon richtig derbe  ins Geld gehen.
Und wenn dann noch die professionellen Fotos hinzu kommen.
Vorallem muss dies erstmal aus eigener Tasche finanziert werden.

Die Webseite vom DSAV ist schon gut.
Zwar ein bissl viel Klimbim, User mit einem langsamen Internetanschluss könnten ihre Probleme bekommen.
Wie Honeyball aber sagte...es gibt weit aus schlimmere.

An die Optimierung für diverse Suchmaschinen wird man sicherlich noch arbeiten.


----------



## XXXX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich bin immer für eine Kommunikation bereit, solange es sachlich ist und es nicht nur vordergründig darum geht zu provozieren. 

Auch habe ich nicht den Anspruch, jeden von meiner Einstellung unbedingt überzeugen zu wollen.   
Man möchte mir aber bitte nachsehen, dass ich nicht auf jede Sache einsteige oder sofort antworte. Mein Hauptjob ist nicht die Forumsarbeit.

Ich finde die DSAV Webseite gut und gelungen, die kleinen Sachen (wie das mit dem Kontakt) werden wir nach und nach korrigieren.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....Naja, und dann so typische Kleinigkeiten. Wenn man mit der Maus über Kontakt geht, findet man das Impressum. Da kommt man dann nicht sofort darauf, dass man das Wort "Kontakt" auch hätte anklicken können. Deshalb man die Mailadresse info@dsav.de und den Link auf das Kontaktformular wenigstens dort im Impressum nochmal posten und mailto-verlinken.:m
> ....



Hallo Honeyball,
Fehler können jedem mal passieren. Die Frage ist, welche Auswirkungen diese mit sich ziehen können. Ein Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler vielleicht nicht so viel wie eine falsche email-Adresse.
Ich sehe auf der Seite des DSAV als Kontak jedenfalls info@dsav.eu
angegeben. Hinten mit der Endung .*eu* nicht wie bei Dir mit der endung .*de*. Vielleicht könntest Du das bei Dir korrigieren. Es soll User geben, die die Infos aus dem AB als Allgemeingültig betrachten und ungeprüft übernehmen. Die landen dann mit ihrer erbosten Verbandschelte beim Spülservice. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



DSAV schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde die DSAV Webseite gut und gelungen, die kleinen Sachen (wie das mit dem Kontakt) werden wir nach und nach korrigieren.



Willkommen im AB. Sich hier der Diskussion zu Stellen ist sicher ein Weg die Kommunikation zu suchen. 
Mir würde aber die Webseite des DSAV noch besser gefallen, wenn man sich dort ähnlich wie im Verbandsforum des http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/
austauschen könnte. Ist so etwas von Eurer Seite geplant?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## XXXX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ist zur Zeit nicht geplant. 
1. Man müsste Leute als Moderatoren gewinnen. 
2. Die diversen Plattformen, von Stippforum, Matchanglerforum und Anglerboard, reichen aus meiner Sicht völlig aus.

Diese ganze anonyme Diskussionskultur sollte man auch mit Vorsicht genießen. Ich habe das zu oft in anderen Foren erlebt, dass wenige Leute mit aggressiven Beiträgen "normale" User verprellen und das Forum dann für den normalen Gedankenaustausch unattraktiv machen. Wenn nicht zugehört wird und man nur aus Prinzip "dagegen" ist machen Foren keinen Spaß.


----------



## tomsen83 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finde es sehr gut, sich der Diskussion hier zu stellen (auch wenn ich diese selber in der Art und Weise nicht immer vollständig gut finde...), aber es will mir nicht in den Kopf, wie der gedankliche Spagat geschafft werden soll????

Einerseits: Wir wollen kein Wettfischen.
Andererseits: Veröffentlichung aktueller Wiegelisten von Veranstaltungen aus D.

Einerseits: Kein Wettangeln in Deutschland.
Andererseits: s.o. und außerdem Unterstützung internationaler Wettkämpfe.

usw.

Sorry, aber ich raff es nicht. Ich bin nicht gegen Wettkampffischen. Ist nicht mein Ding, habe aber aus Kindertagen auch noch nen Pokal zu Hause. Kann jeder machen wie er möchte. Wie jedoch eure Argumentationskette ggü. Dritten funktionieren soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



DSAV schrieb:


> Ist zur Zeit nicht geplant.
> 1. Man müsste Leute als Moderatoren gewinnen.
> 2. Die diversen Plattformen, von Stippforum, Matchanglerforum und Anglerboard, reichen aus meiner Sicht völlig aus.
> 
> Diese ganze anonyme Diskussionskultur sollte man auch mit Vorsicht genießen. Ich habe das zu oft in anderen Foren erlebt, dass wenige Leute mit aggressiven Beiträgen "normale" User verprellen und das Forum dann für den normalen Gedankenaustausch unattraktiv machen. Wenn nicht zugehört wird und man nur aus Prinzip "dagegen" ist machen Foren keinen Spaß.



Schade.
Wenn ich Vereins- oder Verbandsmitglied bin, würde ich eine vom Verband gestellte und gepflegte Plattform bevorzugen. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht in den genannten Angelforen die Kommunikation mit meinen Verbandsstrukturen suchen. Aber da bin ich vielleicht auch zu sehr von der bisherigen Kommunikationsverweigerung auf Verbandsebene geprägt. 
Wäre schön, wenn die Kommunikation und die Mitnahme der Basis bei Euch besser aufgestellt ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hier gehts übrigens nicht um den DSAV, sondern um die Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. zum Thema Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln - interessant ist da nur für diesen Thread, dass sich ein DSAV aus dem DAFV zu gründen müssen meint..

Ihr könnt bei Bedarf gerne nen Thread zum DSAV aufmachen.

Der DSAV ist aus mehreren Gründen zwar interessant in dieser Diskussion, aber nicht der Hauptpunkt.

Für wen ist eigentlich der DAFV da, wenn nicht auch für organisierte Säßwasserangelfischer?

Warum meinen Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV, einen solchen zusätzlichen Verband wie den DSAV gründen zu müssen und damit weiter eine Zersplitterung statt das "mit einer Stimme sprechen" zu fördern?

Laut Satzung ist der DSAV bereits Mitglied des DAFV, laut deren Seite wird das erst beantragt.

Ist der DSAV also gemeinnützig (Voraussetzung zur Aufnahme in den DAFV)?

Ist der DSAV schon Mitglied im DAFV (also wie Satzung)?

Will er erst Mitglied werden (also laut deren Seite)?

Was sagt dazu Frau Dr. bzw. das Präsidium des DAFV zur Aufnahme oder dem Aufnahmeantrag, was die anderen Landesverbände?

Wird das im Verbandsdaussschuss bei denen diskutiert, ob man eine solche weitere Zersplitterung will, nur um internationale Wettangelmeisterschaften und  dazu notwendige nationale Auswahl weiter durchführen zu können?

Hat Frau Dr. inzwischen angefangen, mit den Finanzbehörden zu reden, um der Zeit angepasstere Richtlinien zu bekommen, um nicht weiter die Gemeinnützigkeit zu gefährden?

Was ist mit diesen ganzen Konten vom Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF, über die ausserhalb der Bilanzen (jedenfalls war dazu nix in den Finanzunterlagen zur Fusion zu finden) Veranstaltungen auch noch des DAFV 2013 und 2014 gelaufen sind, wurde das inzwischen geklärt?

Wird die kompetente Nichtanglerin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihr genauso kompetentes Präsidium diese Themen endlich mal alle aufgreifen oder wird sie weiterhin nur schweigen und vernebeln und (vielleicht?) hoffen, das alles auf den DSAV abschieben zu können?

Oder warum soll man dem DAFV überhaupt noch Geld zahlen als organisierter Angelfischer, wenn der DAFV nicht mal das gebacken kriegt mit dem Süßwasserangeln??

Und die ganze Geschichte mit  Wett/GemeinschaftsHege/Königs/Traditionsangeln mal vom Kopp auf die Füße stellen kann??


----------



## Honeyball (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@tomsen83:
Ich denke, der einzig faire und saubere Weg ist, wenn wir diese Fülle an unterschiedlichen Fragen zusammenfassen und auf einige wesentliche Kernfragen konzentrieren und das DSAV-Präsidium bitten, uns diese zu beantworten bzw. -auch damit kann bzw. muss man sich dann zufrieden geben- sich wenigstens zu äußern, ob oder dass man diese Fragen beantworten will/kann.
Und, vielleicht kann Boardie DSAV das ja bestätigen, es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn selbst dort es noch einige ungeklärte Fragestellungen gibt.


----------



## tomsen83 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

#6 find ich gut


----------



## XXXX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Richtig Honeyball. 

Zu allen Problemen/Fragen habe ich auch nicht immer sofort eine passende Antwort. 
Was ich nicht machen werde oder anfange hier am laufenden Band Fragen zu beantworte. Wenn Ihr Fragen habt zum DSAV, dann schickt sie dort hin. Die werden antworte.

Übrigens, gibt es dort bei Beiträgen eine Kommentarfunktion über die man sich schon austauschen kann. 

Und ich mache hier auch nicht, sorry, den "Verbandsprügelknaben".

Tomsen83, nur kurz, man sollte sich mal davon trennen, Wörter wie Setzkescher oder Wiegelisten etc. automatisch mit dem Wort Wettkammpf zu verbinden. Wie willst Fangmengen ermitteln ohne die Fische zu wiegen?
Wie willst Du Fische umsetzen ohne Setzkescher? 
Na klar, kannst Du auch den Fang sofort töten und entsorgen. ABER: wenn es die Landesgesetze hergeben ist es 1000 mal besser den Fang als Besatz nutzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Wörter wie Setzkescher oder Wiegelisten etc. automatisch mit dem Wort Wettkammpf zu verbinden


Welche Wörter und Tätigkeiten mit dem Wettkampfangeln in Verbindung zu bringen sind bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit, das hat das BMF festgelegt und das gilt bis heute bundesweit in Bezug auf Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Das Versäumnis, sich seitens des DAFV darum zu kümmern, die Nachfrage diesbezüglich, das ist das Thema hier, gut erkannt.

Das sehen durchaus andere ja auch so und handeln dementsprechend, um negative Folgen für ihre LV zu verhindern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4132370#post4132370
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4134350


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sicherlich gibt es keine Vorschriften wie ein Hegefischen abzuhalten ist.
Aber wofür ist es nötig bei einem Hegefischen Mannschaften zu bilden? Warum wird ein Hegefischen als Qualifikation für ein weiteres "Hegefischen" oder WM in Irland  benutzt?
Warum werden Plätze verlost? 
(Klar, ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Teilnehmern gebe es Chaos)



Sind die örtlichen Angelverein nicht in der Lage ein Hegefischen durchzuführen?

Wie oft im Jahr wird z.b. am Silo - Kanal ein Hegefischen veranstaltet?   

Rein rhetorische Fragen.  

Zu welchen Ergebnis kam denn der Ausschuss im DAFV bezüglich Hegefischen und Gemeinnützigkeit?
Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Infos?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es keine Vorschriften wie ein Hegefischen abzuhalten ist.
> Aber wofür ist es nötig bei einem Hegefischen Mannschaften zu bilden? Warum wird ein Hegefischen als Qualifikation für ein weiteres "Hegefischen" oder WM in Irland  benutzt?
> Warum werden Plätze verlost?
> (Klar, ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Teilnehmern gebe es Chaos)
> ...



Dazu weitere Fragen:
Warum sind in Gewässern mit zu hohem Weissfischbestand nicht Raubfische grundsätzlich geschützt, wenn man da schon "hegen" muss?

Warum gibt es bei Weissfischüberberstand nicht ausserhalb der "Hegefischen" eine grundsätzliche Entnahmepflicht für Weissfische, um ganzjährig zu reduzieren statt nur bei einzelnen Terminen?

Warum kann (siehe manche Ausschreibung) bei "Hegefischen" vorher "trainiert" werden und was soll das für die "Hege" bringen?

Warum werden Angelmethoden (Feeder, Pole etc.) vorgeschrieben, statt jedem zu erlauben, die für ihn erfolgreichste Methode zu verwenden (Sinn bei Dezimierung ist ja nicht zu ermitteln, wer mit einer Methode am besten angelt, sondern dass jeder möglichst erfolgreich mit der ihm persönliche besten Methode angelt, um möglichst viel Fisch rauszukriegen)??

Warum muss man zur "Hege" nach Cips/Fips-Regeln angeln??

Wozu gabs Goldmünzen für erfolgreiche Angler und Mannschaften bei manchen "Hegefischen"?

Warum setzt sich der DAFV nicht endlich dafür ein, das man bei gemeinsamen Angeln auch werten kann, weil das sowohl zur Tradition gehört wie auch zur Kultur der angelfischereilich bewirtschafteten Gewässer? 

Schliesslich erbringen Angler im Sinne auch des Gemeinnutzes für die Bevölkerung tausende unentgeltliche Arbeitsstunden zur Gewässer- und Landschaftspflege - kann ja gerne der Finanzminister zukünftig alles bezahlen, wenn es die Verbände wie der DAFV, Politik und Mainstreamgutmenschmedien es geschafft haben, das Angeln vollends kaputt zu machen........... 

Und vor allem:
Warum schweigt der DAFV zu all dem?


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Warum wird für ein Hegefischen mehr Tamtam gemacht als für den Wettkampf der Angler das Casting?

Bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich finde diese "Hege"- Veranstaltung gut.
Aber als Angelverein, um die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu verlieren brauch man eine gewisse Klarheit, Rechtssicherheit.
Ausserdem lock ich keinen Angler vom Rechner weg wenn ich  ein Gemeinschaftsfischen ohne Erinnerungsgaben in entsprechender Qualität anbiete.

Für mein persönliches Gemeinschaftsangeln such ich mir lieber die Kollegen selber aus mit denen ich angeln gehe.

Die Rahmenbedingungen bezüglich Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium müssen geändert werden.

das Gesetz in DE verbietet einem nichtmal Wettangeln. Es muss nur den gültigen Vorschriften ..Tierschutzgesetz  entsprechen.

Viele Sportverein mit Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus halten sich eine halbprofessionelle Mannschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedingungen bezüglich Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium müssen geändert werden.


So isses, siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum setzt sich der DAFV nicht endlich dafür ein, das man bei gemeinsamen Angeln auch werten kann, weil das sowohl zur Tradition gehört wie auch zur Kultur der angelfischereilich bewirtschafteten Gewässer?
> 
> Schliesslich erbringen Angler im Sinne auch des Gemeinnutzes für die Bevölkerung tausende unentgeltliche Arbeitsstunden zur Gewässer- und Landschaftspflege - kann ja gerne der Finanzminister zukünftig alles bezahlen, wenn es die Verbände wie der DAFV, Politik und Mainstreamgutmenschmedien es geschafft haben, das Angeln vollends kaputt zu machen...........
> 
> ...



Und dazu:


Sharpo schrieb:


> das Gesetz in DE verbietet einem nichtmal Wettangeln. Es muss nur den gültigen Vorschriften ..Tierschutzgesetz  entsprechen.
> .


Doch, es gibt Landesfischereigesetze, die das verbieten.
NRW, Hessen, etc., soweit ich weiss.

Aber das ist hier ja eh nicht das Thema, es geht ja um den Zusammenhang mit der Gemeinnützigkeit, bundesweite Finanzrechtsangelegenheit unabhängig von Landesfischereigesetzen, deswegen ja auch (eigentlich) der BV zuständig..


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu weitere Fragen:
> .....
> Und vor allem:
> Warum schweigt der DAFV zu all dem?


 
 @Thomas...viele Deiner Fragen werden in der aktuellen (6/14) Fisch&Fang von Seite 10-13  beantwortet. |supergri

 Allerdings: hier hätte sich Christian Hoch auch mit einem Klappstuhl auf dem Mond unterhalten können. Der Informationsgehalt dürfte der Gleiche sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Danke für den Hinweis, hatten wir hier schon "durch":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4135492#post4135492


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, hatten wir hier schon "durch":
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4135492#post4135492



Sorry-sehe ich auch gerade. 
Dennoch: man kann nicht genug warnen! 
 Oberflächliche Antworten, keine Erfolge und sich ausruhen auf den ehemaligen FDP Posten.
Was man aber ziemlich schnell erkennt: keine klare Position.


----------



## Heidechopper (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Etwas anderes war auch nicht zu erwarten!|gr:
 Man merkte es ja auch an dem Herumgeeiere dieses ominösen angeblichen Verbandsmitgliedes. Schade eigentlich, aber aus einer (Verbands-)Leiche kann man eben nur ein (Verbands-)Frankensteinmonster erschaffen ...

 gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Den Vergleich muss ich mir merken - danke dafür ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da ja immer wenig Infos vom DAFV selber kommen, ist man ja immer froh, Infos von anderer Seite zu bekommen - die wir dann natürlich auch durchackern..

Das haben wir auch mit den Ergebnislisten der DAFV Fischereitage Länder in Falkenrehde 2014 gemacht, die man auf den Seiten des neuen DSAV findet....

Ihr erinnert euch alle noch, dass Bernd Pieper, Vize für Finanzen im DAFV wie auch Präsi des Landesverbandes Weser-Ems, mehrfach öffentlich verlauten liess, wenn solche Veranstaltungen stattfinden würden, würde er als Vize im DAFV zurücktreten (was nach Hörensagen vielen aus der "Szene" durchaus nicht unrecht gewesen wäre...)??

Nun stellt sich raus, dass bei den Mannschaften der Landesverbände laut der Ergebnislisten auch der Landesverband Weser-Ems mit einer Mannschaft vertreten war.

Die Meldung zur Veranstaltung muss ja normalerweise über die Landesverbände erfolgen - also muss Bernd Pieper hier seine Einstellung geändert haben und nun auch Leute aus seinem Landesverband als Mannschaft zu Veranstaltungen schicken, die er noch bis vor kurzem abgelehnt hatte...

Legt man zugrunde, was alles um die Finanzen im DAFV passiert (wo er ja nicht so viel mitzukriegen scheint), kann es natürlich auch sein, dass er gar nicht mitgekriegt hat, was da in seinem Landesverband passiert - obs das besser macht, wenn ein Präsi sowas gar nicht mitkriegt, ist aber wieder eine andere Frage.

Interessant auch in diesem Zusammenhang, dass diese Ergebnisse zwar auf der Seite des DSAV veröffentlicht werden, nicht aber auf der des DAFV - warum auch immer...

Ob es da also schon vor Eintritt des DSAV in den DAFV entsprechende Abmachungen oder Absprachen gab?

Wenn ja, wer hat das im DAFV genehmigt, welche Gremien waren eingebunden, wussten/wissen da die Landesverbände vom DAFV alle Bescheid??

Die Frage stellt sich ja auch bezüglich des IAM.

Ursprünglich bis 2012 mit vom DAV veranstaltet, 2013 dann vom DAFV, steht jetzt auf der Seite des DSAV bzw. in öffentlichen Foren, dass dieser 2014 das IAM veranstaltet. 
Beim DAV wie beim DAFV erfolgte die Abrechnung über das seltsame Leipziger Treuhandkonto, wir haben berichtet.

Auch hier wäre sicher interessant zu erfahren, ob es dazu im DAFV Beschlüsse gab, diese Veranstaltung an den DSAV zu geben und nicht mehr selber zu machen?

Und wenn ja, welche Gremien des DAFV das beschlossen haben, da weder im Verbandsausschuss darüber berichtet wurde noch bisher die Landesverbände darüber unterrichtet wurden.

Ob dann weiterhin wie die letzten Jahre für die Erstplatzierten Einzel wie Mannschaften auch Goldmünzen im Wert mehrerer tausend Euro als "Erinnerungsgabe" ausgeschüttet werden, wenn das der DSAV jetzt übernehmen sollte, ist auch nicht klar.

Ebenso seltsam ist es, dass zwar auf der *DSAV* - Seite steht, dass die Ausschreibungen zu den *DAFV *– Fischereitagen für Vereine vom 20.- 21. September 2014 am Teltowkanal rausgehen, dazu aber auf den DAFV-Seiten nix zu finden ist.

Verschickt jetzt der DSAV die Einladungen für DAFV-Veranstaltungen?

Wenn ja, welches Gremium des DAFV hat das beschlossen und den DSAV damit beauftragt oder dazu authorisiert und warum wurde dazu weder beim Verbandsausschuss berichtet noch bisher die Landesverbände alle informiert über diese Änderung??

Denn die neuste Meldung des DAFV hat wieder nix mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun, die berichten nur wieder mal über ihre Stellungnahme zur EEG-Novelle....

Wir werden dran bleiben, versuchen rauszukriegen was wirklich da abgeht/abging und dann weiter berichten...


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nun, das ist doch ganz einfach.

Der DSAV ist die Abfalltonne des DAFV. Alles, was die Mitglieder gerne möchten, aber nicht dürfen, wird über den DSAV abgewickelt. 
Das wäre brilliant, wenn juristisch und steuerrechtlich einwandfrei. So aber ist es nur strunzdoof.

Und Pieper ?

Der hat offensichtlich sowieso nichts mehr zu kamellen. Zu dem Schluss muss man jedenfalls kommen, wenn man sieht, wie die Mitglieder seines Verbandes sich über seine Weisungen hinwegsetzen. Ich glaube auch nicht dass er in der Lage ist, das Steuer wieder in die Hand zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

"Abfalltonne" - der Begriff kam mir persönlich zwar bisher immer eher beim DAFV in den Sinn...
Wobei man Deinem Posting diesbezüglich sicher eine innere Logik nicht absprechen sollte, angesichts dessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja immer wenig Infos vom DAFV selber kommen, ist man ja immer froh, Infos von anderer Seite zu bekommen - die wir dann natürlich auch durchackern..
> 
> Das haben wir auch mit den Ergebnislisten der DAFV Fischereitage Länder in Falkenrehde 2014 gemacht, die man auf den Seiten des neuen DSAV findet....
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die haben sicherlich die guten nationalen und internationalen Kontakte von Frau Dr. genutzt (die sie ja für dieses Amt befähigt haben!) und über den kleinen Dienstweg beim BMF schon alles entsprechend ändern lassen, so dass diese Art von "Hegefischen" nun legitim ist. Es fehlt nur noch die Veröffentlichung, die jedoch auf Grund des intensiven Einsatzes von Frau Dr. - die ja auch für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV zuständig ist - in dieser Sache noch nicht ganz fertiggestellt ist. 

 So wird es bestimmt sein, oder?


----------



## Honeyball (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

mmh, früher habe ich immer gedacht, die Angler, die die Verbände mit ihren Beiträgen unterstützen, schaufeln sich ihr eigenes Grab. Mittlerweile bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass dieser Bundesverband mit seinen Ablegern das auch ganz gut alleine kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Bloß das die jetzt von der Schaufel auf Bagger umgestiegen sind, um das ganze zu beschleunigen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nach unseren Infos gab es bisher keinen offiziellen Aufnahmeantrag des DSAV in den DAFV.

Wenn da was läuft, wie vom DSAV behauptet, kann das dann nur etwas sein, in das nicht das ganze Präsidium oder andere Gremien des DAFV bisher eingebunden oder informiert worden sind.

Also irgendwelches Hinterzimmergemauschel von wem auch immer an den normalen Gremien des DAFV vorbei...

Oder die Infos auf den Seiten des DSAV bzw. deren Satzung (nach denen sie Mitglied des DAFV sind) stimmen eben nicht.

Wir bleiben dran und versuchen mehr rauszukriegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja immer wenig Infos vom DAFV selber kommen, ist man ja immer froh, Infos von anderer Seite zu bekommen - die wir dann natürlich auch durchackern..
> 
> Das haben wir auch mit den Ergebnislisten der DAFV Fischereitage Länder in Falkenrehde 2014 gemacht, die man auf den Seiten des neuen DSAV findet....
> 
> ...



Es verdichten sich Hinweise, dass im Gegensatz zur Ausschreibung (Meldung nur über Landesverbände) scheinbar auch Mannschaften akzeptiert wurden, die sich ohne ihre LV direkt gemeldet hatten.

Damit wäre dann Pieper zumindest ein Stück weit entlastet. 

Denn das kann er dann wirklich nicht mitkriegen, wenn sowohl Leute aus seinem LV sich ohne ihn bzw. nicht über seinen LV melden würden, wie auch der DAFV die dann gegen die Vorgaben zur Veranstaltung zugelassen hätte.

Wenn sich Teilnehmer wie DAFV einig sind, die Regeln nicht zu beachten, kann eben auch ein LV bzw. dessen Präsi nix machen oder das erst mitkriegen, wenns zu spät ist..


Wie viele das insgesamt waren und ob das auch die hier genannte Mannschaft aus Weser-Ems war, da sind wir dran...

Sollte es übrigens tatsächlich so sein, dass entgegen der Regularien Mannschaften gemeldet und zugelassen wurden, ergeben sich übrigens auch interessante Fragen der Haftung, Versicherungen bei der Veranstaltung etc..

Hier sollte der DAFV schnellstens versuchen Klarheit reinzubringen, um nicht neben Finanzen und Gemeinnützigkeit noch ne weitere unerledigte Baustelle bei den Veranstaltungen zu haben.


----------



## Knispel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Meldungen über die "alten" DAV - Verbände in ehemaligen VDSF-Hochburgen laufen, diese kleinen DAV-LFV´s im Westen gibt es doch meines Wissens immer noch ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zum Verständnis nochmal:
Eine Mannschaft vom LV Weser-Ems (aufgeführt in den offiziellen Wiegelisten) kann *AUSSCHLIESSLICH vom LV Weser-Ems gemeldet* werden.

Und das ist eben scheinbar nicht passiert.

Und der Ex-DAV Verband aus Niedersachsen (LAV NDS) hatte ja auch ne Mannschaft da, die Meldung über diesen Splitterverband war also deswegen schon nicht möglich.

Sondern es hat sich wohl eine Mannschaft vom LV Weser-Ems beim DAFV direkt statt über den LV  angemeldet, was der DAFV auch gegen die eigenen Regularien akzeptiert hat.

Dass sich das Präsidium des DAFV aber eh nicht so um Satzung und Regularien kümmert (Stichwort Einladungen, Protokolle etc.), ist ja nix Neues. 

Daher würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die auch da gegen die eigenen Regeln solche direkten Meldungen statt über den jeweiligen LV zulassen würden..

Wir bleiben aber eh dran und berichten, keine Panik..


----------



## Knispel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Kann es sein, dass die Wiegelisten geändert worden sind ? Ich finde auf der DSAV Seite nur welche mit Einzelanglern ohne Verbandsangabe !


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://dsav.eu/dafv-fischereitage-falkenrehde-2014-wiegelisten/


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

PS:
Peinlich ist natürlich, wenn dann Pieper entdecken muss, dass der DAFV, bei dem er selber Vize ist, sich anscheinend nicht um die eigenen Regularien kümmert.

Und dann auch noch gegen die Linie seines LV, bei dem er Präsi ist, eine Mannschaft seines LV direkt zulässt..

;-)))

Aber ich glaube ja inzwischen eh, dass bei denen im DAFV keiner mehr den Schuss hört.............

Frei nach dem Filmtitel "denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun".....


----------



## Knispel (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Peinlich ist natürlich, wenn dann Pieper entdecken muss, dass der DAFV, bei dem er selber Vize ist, sich anscheinend nicht um die eigenen Regularien kümmert.
> 
> Und dann auch noch gegen die Linie seines LV, bei dem er Präsi ist, eine Mannschaft seines LV direkt zulässt..
> ...



Nich - *DER* - DAFV Thomas, 
ich glaube immer noch, dass in dem Verband nur einige wenige versuchen Gott zuspielen und sich über alles hinwegsetzen. Warum allerdings denen die eigenen Präsidiumsmitglieder nicht auf die Finger kloppen ist mir schleierhaft - ich hätte es zumindest gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warum allerdings denen die eigenen Präsidiumsmitglieder nicht auf die Finger kloppen ist mir schleierhaft


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Filmtitel "denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun".....



Besser machts das ja nicht, zeigt nur die "Kompetenz"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*DAFV fördert weiter Wett- und Turnierangeln!*​
Auch wenn in manchen Landesfischereigesetzen in Deutschland Wettangeln explizit verboten ist und sich Vereine (auch Verbände sind Vereine) in ganz Deutschland finanzrechtlich der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit aussetzen, wenn sie mittelbar oder unmittelbar Wettangeln fördern (Wettbewerbscharakter im Vordergrund, Teilnahme von Mannschaften, weiterführender Charakter wie Quali/Sichtungen etc.), fördert der DAFV weiterhin Wett- und Turnierangeln..

Zumindest im Ausland.

Da aber irgendwie dazu die Mannschaften in Deutschland gefunden werden müssen, haben sicher irgendwann und irgendwie dazu weiterführende Angeln stattgefunden.

Auf der Seite des DSAV wurden die ersten Ergebnislisten der Club-Weltmeisterschaft im Wettangeln in Slowenien veröffentlicht:
http://dsav.eu/ergebnisse-1-tag-club-wm-2014-slowenien/

Und dabei findet sich eine deutsche Mannschaft, die nur über den DAFV angemeldet werden konnte.

Warum das der DSAV veröffentlicht statt der DAFV, bleibt eine offene Frage.

Denn schliesslich kann nur eine im DAFV organisierte und über den DAFV angemeldete Mannschaft an dieser Wettangelweltmeisterschaft der Clubs teilnehmen.

Durch die Mitgliedschaft des DAFV in der CIPS - deren Zweck ja die Ausrichtung und Veranstaltung internationaler Wett- und Turnierangeln ist - sowie die Zahlung des Mitgliedsbeitrages an die CIPS fördert damit der DAFV wohl unmittelbar solche internationale Wettangeln sowie die Auswahlveranstaltungen in Deutschland dazu. 
Auch muss eine solche Mannschaft ja vom Cips-Mitgliedsverband DAFV zur WM angemeldet werden - "versehentlich" kann das nicht passiert sein.

Ich finde es zwar gut, wenn der DAFV auch für diese Art des Angelns steht und sich dafür einsetzt und das fördert.

Ich befürchte aber, dass dies von dieser "kompetenten" Truppe DAFV nicht vorher mit den Finanzbehörden  abgeklärt wurde.

Was daher aus dieser Richtung droht, lässt sich kaum abschätzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Eventuell wollen Sie (DAFV) durch den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit das Ende des DAFV herbeiführen, da sie (DAFV) nicht einmal das alleine schaffen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

So laaaaaaaangsam kommt ja doch Bewegung in die Sache...

Bei "denen da oben" im DAFV scheint entweder jemand gemerkt zu haben, dass das Thema nicht weiter wie bisher unter der Decke gehalten und gemauschelt werden kann  - oder es gab tatsächlich bei einigen die Erkenntnis, dass aktuell dringender Handlungsbedarf besteht.

Vielleicht hat es auch gewirkt, dass  ein erster Landesverband wegen dieses Themas Veranstaltungen/Gemeinnützigkeit seine Beitragsgelder nicht mehr zahlt, sondern auf ein Sperrkonto gelegt hat.

Es ging im Namen der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, von der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach ein Schreiben raus, in dem auf eine Klausurtagung vom 11.07.-13.07.2014 in der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach der AG Gemeinschaftsfischen und den FWK-Fachausschüssen „Vereins- und Steuerrecht“ sowie „Natur- und Tierschutzrecht“ hingewiesen wird.

Thema der Klausurtagung: Gemeinschaftsfischen / Wettfischen / Gemeinnützigkeit

Sollte jemand in den LV zu dieser "Angelegenheit" Fragen haben, solle er die doch bitte schriftlich zukommen lassen, dass die besprochen werden können.

*Angesichts dessen, dass dem Präsidium des DAFV schon seit Monaten ausführliche schriftliche Fragen zu dem Komplex von Landesverbänden vorliegen, bis dato aber nie konkret beantwortet wurden,* muss man loben, dass die endlich in die Gänge kommen (so bummelig nach nem Jahr oder so).

Dass die so lange dazu gebraucht haben und bisher ihre Mitglieder hängen liessen - nun ja, DAFV halt................


----------



## Deep Down (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Schau an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Schau an!



Ja, genau das dacht ich (vor mich hingrinsend) auch .....

Denn nicht, dass wir nicht schon jahre/monatelang zu dem Thema geschrieben und auf die Gefahren hingewiesen hätten..

Aber was wissen wir schon.....................................................


PS:
Wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiss, gründet man nen Arbeitskreis..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn nicht, dass wir nicht schon jahre/monatelang zu dem Thema geschrieben und auf die Gefahren hingewiesen hätten..



Thomas..du weisst doch,der Prophet im eigenen Land...


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nun denn, das "große Kegeln" beginnt.

"Gut Holz Offenbach" 
gegen 
"Alle Neune Berlin"

Die Kegel sind (fast)alle verschraubt und werden nach Bedarf gelockert.
Der Sieger steht schon fest 
-
-
-
-
-
er hat den Akkuschrauber ;-)

Schönen Gruß an die "lancierenden"
-> Eure Rechnung scheint aufzugehen <-

#q


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Du hast Recht, man hätte den DAFV etc.  damit vor die Wand fahren lassen sollen.

Verzeihung, dass man euch Delegierte über gewisse Vorschriften, Gesetze und Anordnungen der Finanzbehörden aufklärt.

Ich frage mich warum die PETA nicht auf solche Ideen kommt?


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, man hätte den DAFV etc.  damit vor die Wand fahren lassen sollen.
> 
> Verzeihung, dass man *euch* Delegierte über gewisse Vorschriften, Gesetze und Anordnungen der Finanzbehörden aufklärt.
> 
> Ich frage mich warum die PETA nicht auf solche Ideen kommt?



Wen meinst Du mit "EUCH" ?

Ich hoffe dir ist klar, dass man Strukturen nicht eins zu eins vergleichen kann.
Das ist übrigens das Hauptproblem in der ganzen Chose...
Aber der Erklärbär wirds schon richten #h

Zudem klärt man über eigens angestrebte und unterstützte Regularien auf, 
die man selbst unterstützt, akzeptiert und ggf. verpennt hat....
Großes Kino !


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Strukturen?
Wir Reden in dem Fall von der Struktur BMF. 
Die sind meines Wissens in ganz Deutschland gleich.
Die Ungleichbehandlung wurde ja schon vom VDSF angeprangert.

Ich würde mich nicht darüber ärgern, dass dieses Thema hier hochgekocht wird. 
Sondern eher über die Ignoranz, Blindheit, Dummheit oder wie auch immer man es nennen möchte der LV.

Das Hauptproblem ist der DAFV (sowie der VDSF u. DAV) und deren vernatwortliche Personen und nicht irgendwelche Ost/ West- Strukturen der LV etc..


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

tut mir ja leid, aber selbst BMF-Schreiben sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt für alle Ewigkeit, nur daran was zu ändern braucht's ne Ewigkeit:q gelle liebes Finamt
 Also sich ständig darauf zu berufen, naja
 Zumindest Selbständige, die ab und zu mit diesem Amte zu tun haben ( und ´da meine ich jetzt nicht im negativen Sinne) sollten dafür ja ein gewisses Gefühl haben.
 Allerdings setzte das Tätigwerden voraus und das möglichst in eine Richtung. Und zumindest für Letzteres.......
 Da läßt der VdSF wohl grüßen?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Tja Thomas, jetzt machen die schon eine Klausurtagung, damit nicht wieder alles im AB veröffentlicht wird :q.

Allerdings vermute ich, dass nicht zwingend die Landesverbände ausschlaggebend für die Einberufung dieser Tagung sind (die um Klärung bitten), sondern eventuell hat man erst jetzt den Ernst der Lage erkannt, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit mehr als gefährdet ist. Unter Umständen hat man ja sogar erkannt, dass man selbst mit einer ehemaligen Bundestagsabgeordneten an der Spitze des DAFV den Gesetzen und Verordnungen in diesem Land unterstellt ist. Ja, eventuell hat man sogar erkannt, dass der VDSF sogar mal die Regelungen unterstützt hat. Holt einen jetzt die Vergangenheit ein?

Da der Termin in meinen Augen auch sehr kurzfristig gewählt wurde, vermute ich einen gewissen Druck bei dieser Angelegenheit! 

Oder sind gar Behörden durch die Veröffentlichungen zur Teilnahme von Teams der Verbände bei Wettfischveranstaltungen auf Verbandsseiten aufmerksam geworden und stellen Fragen?

Sogar die finanzielle Situation scheint einigen klarer zu werden, da man auf ein 4 Sterne Hotel verzichtet...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Eventuell hat man aber auch gar nichts erkannt, sondern ist diese Klausurtagung notwendig geworden, weil da so ein komisches Schreiben einer Finanzbehörde eingegangen ist, die ganz genau zu dem Thema der Klausurtagung mal ganz freundlich anfragt und bis zum ... um eine Stellungnahme bittet...:m

alles natürlich reine Spekulation...

...oder?
....oder so


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich habe lange suchen müssen, was diese im Schreiben genannten Kommissionen sind:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und den FWK-Fachausschüssen „Vereins- und Steuerrecht“ sowie „Natur- und Tierschutzrecht“ hingewiesen wird.
> 
> Thema der Klausurtagung: Gemeinschaftsfischen / Wettfischen / Gemeinnützigkeit


Ich konnte die beim DAFV nämlich nicht finden..

*Und jetzt muss ich den DAFV mal wirklich loben:*
Sie haben eingesehen, dass sie es selbst nicht können und holen sich externe Hilfe..

Denn diese Kommissionen sind vom Deutschen Fischereiverband, nicht vom DAFV!

Siehe:
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/fischerei_und_wasserrechtskommission.html

*Und jetzt wirds wieder richtig interessant *- ratet mal, wer durch diese Hintertüre wieder an die "Oberfläche" kommt, weil die zwar im DAFV nix mehr zu melden haben, aber beim DFV nicht zurückgetreten sind und daher immer noch in diesen Kommissionen ?

Manfred Braun (Ex Bayern-LFV-Präsi und mit verantwortlich für das Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern)..

Uwe Schuller, Ex Geschäftsführer des VDSF

Peter Mohnert, Ex-Präsident des VDSF 



Ich möchte gar nicht schreiben, was mir da alles durch den Kopf schoss bez. Totgesagte leben länger, Wiedergänger etc...

Nennen wirs doch einfach ganz human:
Déjà-vu




Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt, was da rauskommen soll bei so viel geballter Kompetenz..

Dass diese "Klausur" kein Gremium des DAFV ist und daher da eh nichts beschlossen werden kann, sollte aber jedem auch klar sein.

Aber auch bisher hat man sich beim DAFV ja nicht dolle um Satzung, Geschäftsordnung etc. gekümmert - wer weiss, was alles passiert....


Meine persönliche Meinung:
SCHMIERENTHEATER durch und durch.........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manfred Braun (Ex Bayern-LFV-Präsi und mit verantwortlich für das Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern)..
> 
> Uwe Schuller, Ex Geschäftsführer des VDSF
> 
> Peter Mohnert, Ex-Präsident des VDSF



Lächle und sei froh..es könnte schlimmer kommen.

Man lächelte,war froh..und es kam noch schlimmer


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Interessant auch in dem Zusammenhang:
Dass auf den Seiten des DAFV davon nix zu lesen ist, dass diese Klausurtagung stattfindet...

Haben sie bisher nur Nachrichten um Naturschutz, Kampf gegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft sowie Leistungen von Landesverbänden oder Wissenschaftlern gebracht, aber nix davon, was sie selber machen (war ja, zugegeben, auch nicht viel zu berichten ausser z. B. Desaster anrichten bei Finanzen, ignorieren der Satzung etc.), gehts bei dem Thema ja mal direkt ums Angelfischen - dazu bringen sie dann nix..

Was sagt uns das, dass denen das keine Meldung und Information der Öffentlichkeit wert ist?

Was lässt das bei der Debatte um Gemeinschaftsfischen / Wettfischen / Gemeinnützigkeit erwarten?


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manfred Braun (Ex Bayern-LFV-Präsi und mit verantwortlich für das Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern)..
> 
> Uwe Schuller, Ex Geschäftsführer des VDSF
> 
> Peter Mohnert, Ex-Präsident des VDSF



Hab gehört, die wollen den Drosse´wieder ausbuddeln.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab gehört, die wollen den Drosse´wieder ausbuddeln.



Mit dieser Befürchtung (wenn auch sarkastisch gefärbt) stehst du leider nicht allein, Ralle.
Der Geist von Drossé lebt unter vielen Präsidiumssmitgliedern des DAFV fort (die bringen / kapieren es einfach nicht).
Man muß eingestehen, dass mit diesen Geistern nichts auf die Beine zu stellen ist. 
Ihr hattet Recht und ich gestehe mein / unser Scheitern in diesem Abschnitt ein...

Es ist einfach nur noch zum Wegrennen.

"Schaufel drauf - Glück Auf"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nix, ja rein gar nichts fällt mir dazu ein!!!!!! Scheint vielen so zu gehen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ihr hattet Recht und ich gestehe mein / unser Scheitern in diesem Abschnitt ein...



Ich vermute auch das wird vielen gerade so ergehen...


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

wenn ich die Namen lese ja#d

 Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...aber nix davon, was sie selber machen (war ja, zugegeben, auch nicht viel zu berichten...


Jetzt übertreib aber mal nicht. 
Sie haben schließlich ein Logo entworfen!
Ich finde, meine (Zwangs)Beiträge sind damit sinnvoll investiert worden.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab gehört, die wollen den Drosse´wieder ausbuddeln.





Blauzahn schrieb:


> Der Geist von Drossé lebt unter vielen Präsidiumssmitgliedern des DAFV fort


Er zuckt also quasi noch nach...


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ist doch gut, wenn man noch was in reserve hat - und seien es leichen im keller :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Komisch, ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da ein genau kalkulierter Plan einiger Personen hinter steht... Die Retter der organisierten Angler- "ohne uns geht das nicht"... 

 Platz gemacht für die Fusion/ Neuanfang, Scherbenhaufen hinterlassen, andere den Karren komplett versenken lassen und nu wieder da- da zur "Rettung"... Ich fass es nicht!

 Ne Kiste Bier, dass sich niemand daran stören wird!


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Besaufen hilft da auch nicht!!!


----------



## mathei (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da ein genau kalkulierter Plan einiger Personen hinter steht... Die Retter der organisierten Angler- "ohne uns geht das nicht"...
> 
> Platz gemacht für die Fusion/ Neuanfang, Scherbenhaufen hinterlassen, andere den Karren komplett versenken lassen und nu wieder da- da zur "Rettung"... Ich fass es nicht!
> 
> Ne Kiste Bier, dass sich niemand daran stören wird!



hab doch vertrauen, die haben doch dafür extra den DSAV gegründet. die sitzen bestimmt auch mit am tisch, dazu noch die meeresangler. das wird eine geballte elefantenrunde. hoffe es sind genug stühle da.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ein immer noch in den Köpfen spukender Drosse' Ungeist plus Resterampenaufgebot.

Prost Mahlzeit..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ihr hattet Recht und ich gestehe mein / unser Scheitern in diesem Abschnitt ein...
> 
> Es ist einfach nur noch zum Wegrennen.
> 
> "Schaufel drauf - Glück Auf"


Dazu gehört viel, gerade als Verbandler - größter Respekt!!!..


----------



## gründler (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es wird seine Gründe haben warum leute die seit ende der 80er reden,mit aufkommen des Netzes nochmal Warnten schrieben und und und.

Warum diese leute nun seit so 3-.... J. schweigen sowie z.t Ämter niedergelegt haben usw.

Gelacht hat man,für dumm verkauft wurde man,sogar persönliche sowie Materialistische Angriffe hat man ertragen etc. etc. etc.

Und nun ????? Was is nun????? Lütt und Lütt is nun.








Wer zu letzt lacht,lacht am.........



|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



gründler schrieb:


> Gelacht hat man,für dumm verkauft wurde man,sogar persönliche sowie Materialistische Angriffe hat man ertragen etc. etc. etc.
> 
> @Gründler, ich hatte die Zeit - genau wie  du - live miterleben und am eigenen Leib spüren dürfen ...
> 
> ...



@ Gründler - mir ist bei dem Gedanken an Drossé ( Gott habe ihn seelig ) und  Co.  überhaupt nicht zum Lachen zumute. 
Die Frage war ja Wettangeln - unter dieser Konstelation, mit diesen "Beratern" wird das nie wieder stattfinden und ich befürchte bald- jegliches Gemeinschaftsfischen, wo nur irgenteine Erinnerungsabgabe, egal in welcher Form, materiell oder in Form einer unentgeldlichen Bratwurst abgegeben wird, auch nicht. Der neue "Wettangelverband" wird bei diesen "Beratern" nie in den DAFV aufgenommen werden und der Karpfenanglerverband kann gleich miteinpacken.
  Ergebnis der Klausur : Angeln nur zum Nahrungerwerb ist der einzige legitime Grund und alles mit erreichten Mindesmaß bzw. nicht geschützt wird zwingend abgeschlagen ( man gut das ich daran nicht mehr gebunden bin ).


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Frage hier ist ja, was hat das zu bedeuten für die Klausurtagung zum Thema, wenn solche Leute in der Kommission sitzen?

Es stand ja leider nicht im Schreiben, was nach dieser Klausur geschieht mit den dort gewonnen Erkenntnissen.

Werden sie direkt umgesetzt?

Fragt man vorher Gremien des DAFV (wie gesagt, mit Satzung und Geschäftsordnung beachten hatten dies bisher ja nicht so)?

Ist das eine Infoveranstaltung, weil die da oben im DAFV eingesehen haben, das sie Hilfe brauchen, weil sie es alleine nicht können?

Ist es eine Vernebelungstaktik, um die Verantwortung für mögliche Maßnahmen gegen Angler und das Angeln weg vom Präsidium auf eine "Kommission" wälzen zu können?

Weiss bei denen da oben da überhaupt jemand, was er warum macht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ach guck an - jetzt auf einmal nach unserer Veröffentlichung sind die Namen Braun, Schuller und Mohnert aus der Kommissionsliste  verschwunden,..

Was soll das nun wieder bedeuten?

Kam jetzt plötzlich deren Kündigung?

Oder ist der DFV genauso unfähig wie der DAFV und braucht Monate und Jahre, um sowas zu aktualisieren???

"Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun"???

Angler, das Angeln und die organisierten Angelfischer sind so oder so scheinbar immer die Gearschten bei diesen kompetenten Verbänden....

Nicht mal auf deren Veröffentlichungen kann man sich verlassen...

EIN TRAUERSPIEL!!

*Die grundsätzlichen Fragen zu dieser Klausur bleiben natürlich trotzdem...*

Obwohl Fragen mehrerer Landesverbände genau zu diesem Themenkomplex seit Monaten vorlagen (u. a. Rheinischer, LAV-SH, LSFV-NDS), wurden diese vom Präsidium oder der Präsidentin nie konkret beantwortet, sondern immer nur mit Hinweise auf (die gegen die Satzung zu spät verschickten) Protokolle abgebügelt. 

Warum nun plötzliche diese Klausur, wenn doch eigentlich alles in Ordnung wäre?

Es haben ja unter Regie des DAFV schon zig solcher bedenklicher Veranstaltungen stattgefunden......

Es stand ja leider nicht im Schreiben, was nach dieser Klausur geschieht mit den dort gewonnen Erkenntnissen.

Werden sie direkt umgesetzt?

Fragt man vorher Gremien des DAFV (wie gesagt, mit Satzung und Geschäftsordnung beachten hatten dies bisher ja nicht so)?

Ist das eine Infoveranstaltung, weil die da oben im DAFV eingesehen haben, das sie Hilfe brauchen, weil sie es alleine nicht können?

Ist es eine Vernebelungstaktik, um die Verantwortung für mögliche Maßnahmen gegen Angler und das Angeln weg vom Präsidium auf eine "Kommission" wälzen zu können?

Weiss bei denen da oben da überhaupt jemand, was er warum macht?


----------



## Deep Down (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das wird eine Aktualisierung sein!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es eine Vernebelungstaktik, um die Verantwortung für mögliche Maßnahmen gegen Angler und das Angeln weg vom Präsidium auf eine "Kommission" wälzen zu können?



Was soll anderes bei rauskommen, als dass die bisherigen Richtlinien zum Gemeinschaftsfischen auch weiterhin ihre Bedeutung haben müssen? Die Kommission wird die bisherige Regelung bestätigen und als Ergebnis wird verkündet, die Kommission ist die Böse aber es bleibt Nichts anderes übrig als der Empfehlung zu folgen!
Alles andere würde den Einstieg in eine grundlegende Auseinandersetzung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz bedeuten unter  Aufgabe der bisherigen Position.
Die Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus wird es nicht geben!

Warum auch, es gibt doch für uns Angler so vorgreifliche Themen wie die "kleine Wasserkraft"!|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das wird eine Aktualisierung sein!



Was würden die nur ohne uns machen - die hätten wahrscheinlich selber in 10 Jahren noch nichts gemerkt....


Jeder Verband, der irgendwie mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun hat, ist scheinbar irgendwie xxxxxxxxxx...................................

Immerhin hat der eine Verband gemerkt, dass ers alleine mit seiner Kompetenz nicht kann - wenn man nun diesen anderen dazuholt, obs dann besser wird mit dem "was merken", daran hab ich wohl inzwischen nicht nur ich meine Zweifel..


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ach guck an - jetzt auf einmal nach unserer Veröffentlichung sind die  Namen Braun, Schuller und Mohnert aus der Kommissionsliste   verschwunden,..
> Der ist gut - hätte ich die Namen nicht selber auf der Seite gelesen, würde ich es nicht glauben .... Die machen sich doch lächerlich hoch³
> 
> Was soll anderes bei rauskommen, "!|rolleyes



Zusätzliche Kosten wegen Reisekosten, Hotelunterkuft mehrere Personen in Vollpension, Raummieten und Kosten für einen gemütlichen Abend der Teilnehmer. Der DAFV hat es ja ....


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

vielleicht ändert man auch das Präsidium auf wundersame Weise
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium_liste.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es gibt einfach zu viele Trümmertruppen rund um die Angelei.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ach guck an - jetzt auf einmal nach unserer Veröffentlichung sind die Namen Braun, Schuller und Mohnert aus der Kommissionsliste  verschwunden,..



Was ja nicht unbedingt"Aus den Augen,aus dem Sinn" bedeutet.

Strippenzieher im Hintergrund?Weiss der Geier,welche Lakaien da noch alles deren Fahnen mit-und hochtragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Fühlst Du Dich etwas nicht gut informiert vom DAFV bezüglich Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit?

Fühlst Du nicht die Kompetenz von DAFV und DFV diesbezüglich?

Hast Du nicht das Vertrauen in Funktionäre und  Delegierte?

Und die Angestellten, die ja immerhin alleine DAFV um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr kosten?

Defätist.........
:q:q:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wenn ich Mumien sehen will, geh ich ins Ägyptische Museum oder zieh mir den S-W-Klassiker mit Boris Karloff rein. Die ham se doch net alle.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ... mit Boris Karloff...


Vor dem grauts mir weit weniger.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Defätist.........
> :q:q:q



Realist 

Ups..Fronleichnam haben wir ja.
Wie passend..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich möchte mich hier nochmal ausdrücklich bei Thomas und den anderen Beteiligten für die journalistische Aufdeckungsarbeit bedanken. 

 Auch wenn Bayern beim Trauerspiel um den DAFV hauptsächlich in der Zuschauerrolle ist, zirkulieren die betreffenden Beiträge des Anglerboards mittlerweile in vielen Vorstandssitzungen der Vereine und führen dort zu regen Debatten.

 Danke! |wavey:

 Kurz möchte ich mich noch an die Mitleser des DAFV hier wenden, die Thomas Nähe zu Übler Nachrede unterstellen:

 Haben Sie ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wie in Vorstandskreisen (nicht einzelne, sondern in Breite) über Ihre Arbeit gedacht und geredet wird? Zitieren möchte ich das hier nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier nochmal ausdrücklich bei Thomas und den anderen Beteiligten für die journalistische Aufdeckungsarbeit bedanken.
> 
> Auch wenn Bayern beim Trauerspiel um den DAFV hauptsächlich in der Zuschauerrolle ist, zirkulieren die betreffenden Beiträge des Anglerboards mittlerweile in vielen Vorstandssitzungen der Vereine und führen dort zu regen Debatten.
> 
> ...



wird  bei euch echt  noch ueber den dafv geredet?
ich brauch mit dem thema bei keinem hier kommen. 
Die winken hier nur ab..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zahlen tun die Idxxxx ja trotzdem - aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema..

*Die grundsätzlichen Fragen zu dieser Klausur bleiben natürlich trotzdem*...

Obwohl Fragen mehrerer Landesverbände genau zu diesem Themenkomplex seit Monaten vorlagen (u. a. Rheinischer, LAV-SH, LSFV-NDS), wurden diese vom Präsidium oder der Präsidentin nie konkret beantwortet, sondern immer nur mit Hinweise auf (die gegen die Satzung zu spät verschickten) Protokolle abgebügelt. 

Warum nun plötzliche diese Klausur, wenn doch eigentlich alles in Ordnung wäre?

Es haben ja unter Regie des DAFV schon zig solcher bedenklicher Veranstaltungen stattgefunden......

Es stand ja leider nicht im Schreiben, was nach dieser Klausur geschieht mit den dort gewonnen Erkenntnissen.

Werden sie direkt umgesetzt?

Fragt man vorher Gremien des DAFV (wie gesagt, mit Satzung und Geschäftsordnung beachten hatten dies bisher ja nicht so)?

Ist das eine Infoveranstaltung, weil die da oben im DAFV eingesehen haben, das sie Hilfe brauchen, weil sie es alleine nicht können?

Ist es eine Vernebelungstaktik, um die Verantwortung für mögliche Maßnahmen gegen Angler und das Angeln weg vom Präsidium auf eine "Kommission" wälzen zu können?

Weiss bei denen da oben da überhaupt jemand, was er warum macht?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juni 2014)

Sharpo schrieb:


> wird bei euch echt noch ueber den dafv geredet?
> ich brauch mit dem thema bei keinem hier kommen.
> Die winken hier nur ab..



Der DAFV ist Teil des Machtgeflechts im deutschen Fischereiwesen. Ihn zu ignorieren, ist falsch. 

 Wer wirklich von niemandem mir bekannten für voll genommen wird, ist die Präsidentin. Aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Die Sache mit den Blinden, die über Farbe reden ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum nun plötzliche diese Klausur, wenn doch eigentlich alles in Ordnung wäre?



Das ist die Kernfrage. Und über diese kann man tagelang spekulieren. Hat das Finanzamt angeklopft? Hat man Wege gefunden, die Situation rechtsicher aufzulösen und will darüber informieren? Hat ...???

 Weiß dazu jemand Konkretes?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Weiß dazu jemand Konkretes?


Ich kann leider nicht alles schreiben, was ich weiss, da aus manchem meine Kontakte in Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen ableitbar wären.

Sagen wir mal so, in stark verkürzter Form:
Wenn am 15.07. (nächster Zahlungstermin für Ratenzahler) von den ersten VDSF-LV, die in Raten ihre Beiträge zahlen, diese auf ein Sperrkonto gelegt werden, siehts finanziell richtig mau aus für den DAFV (siehe auch Bettelmail wg. AFZ Fischwaid, Theater um Castingfinanzierung  etc.). 
Dann ist wohl ab Oktober/November die Zahlung der Gehälter für die Angestellten nicht mehr möglich, wenn vorher nicht noch was Substantielles passiert. 
Und da die Bedingung dieser LV zur Zahlung ihrer Beiträge die eindeutige Klärung der Frage Gemeinnutz ist.........................................................................

Dass dazu, gegen ehemalige Absprachen im Präsidium, Veranstaltungen stattgefunden haben, die zumindest einige als sehr bedenklich sehen, löst auch nicht nur pure Freude aus.

Dass weiterhin aus mehreren LV Mannschaften an Veranstaltungen teilgenommen haben, die gegen die selber aufgestellten Regularien nicht von ihren Landesverbänden gemeldet wurden sondern direkt, sorgt auch nicht überall für neue Freunde..

Dass auch mit von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV ein neuer Verband gegründet wird, ohne das vorher im Präsidium zu diskutieren, sieht man auch nicht überall als vertrauensfördernde Massnahme..

Dass die Präsidentin immer wieder umkippen soll (_"wenn ihr das nicht macht, treten doch die Ex-DAV-LV wieder aus_"), sehen manche auch als nicht hinzunehmendes Wackeln des Schwanzes mit dem Hund..

Und dass weder Präsidium noch Geschäftsstellen vernünftig und zeitnah die Lösung der Probleme um Finanzen, Organisation, Personal etc. überhaupt mal anfängt anzugehen, noch eine Besserung auch nur ansatzweise in Sicht ist, gefällt auch nicht jedem..

Und aus dieser Mischung heraus wird jetzt eben versucht - aktuell mit dieser externen Kommission - den Druck auf Präsidentin und Präsidium aufzubauen, um nicht am Ende auch noch die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren, womit dann endgültig dieser DAFV begraben werden könnte..

Deutschland einig Anglerland???

Vielleicht....

*Aber die organisierten Angelfischer im einzigen DAFV sind uneiniger als zuvor mit 2 Verbänden!*

Da sie ihre jeweiligen Probleme und Doktrin ungelöst und undiskutiert in den (kon)fusionierten Verband mit gebracht haben...

Und da im DAFV keiner ein Kreuz hat um das mal vernünftig anzugehen und zu regeln, werden halt jetzt solche (Um)Wege wie mit der Kommission beschritten.

Weil die auch denken, die Frage Veranstaltungen sei das Hauptproblem.

Und weil sie nicht sehen, dass dies eine grundsätzliche Differenz in der Herangehensweise ist. 

Zwischen einem ehemaligen (bis Mikulins Tod) Anglerverband DAV und einem Naturschutzverband VDSF.

Dass der DAV so blöde war, seine Angler zu verraten, Versprechen zu brechen, nix festzuschreiben und trotzdem einstimmig in den VDSF eingetreten ist, wird inzwischen selbst einigen derer, die damals die Hand gehoben haben, als möglicher Fehler durchs Hirn geschossen sein (so vorhanden). 

Dass das ganze unerledigte Elend rund um Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit, wie man hier sieht, nun wieder am Ende auf dem Rücken der zahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer ausgetragen wird - so what?

Die wolltens so, haben ihre Funktionäre nicht zurückgehalten, weiter gewählt und finanziert.

Und als nicht im DAFV organisierter bzw. nicht gemeinnütziger Verein kann man problemlos an solchen Angeln teilnehmen oder diese veranstalten, sofern das die Fischereigesetze des jeweiligen Bundeslandes zulassen, da man weder Gemeinnützigkeit noch Naturschutzstatus verlieren kann - hat man ja nicht..

Zuerst betroffen sind also nur mal die organisierten Angelfischer im DAFV - da könnte man sich zurücklehnen und sagen:
"Was kümmern wir uns drum, Angler triffts ja nicht?"

Da man aber spätestens seit Drosse wissen kann und sollte, wie sehr solche Geschichten nachher auch auf normale Angler durchdrücken und wie unfähig die Verbände waren (LV, aber auch VDSF wie DAV und  der DAFV sowieso), das zu verhindern, da wird man verstehen, dass man zumindest die Angler in der Breite soweit wie möglich über dieses anglerfeindliche Treiben des DAFV und der ihn tragenden LV informieren sollte.


Auch, dass nachher keiner sagen kann, "man habe es nicht wissen können....""

Es hätte vor der (Kon)Fusion jeder wissen können...

Und es hätte auch jeder beim Thema hier wissen können:
Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln, Gemeinnützigkeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht alles schreiben, was ich weiss, da aus manchem meine Kontakte in Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen ableitbar wären.
> 
> Sagen wir mal so, in stark verkürzter Form:
> Wenn am 15.07. (nächster Zahlungstermin für Ratenzahler) von den ersten VDSF-LV, die in Raten ihre Beiträge zahlen, diese auf ein Sperrkonto gelegt werden, siehts finanziell richtig mau aus für den DAFV (siehe auch Bettelmail wg. AFZ Fischwaid, Theater um Castingfinanzierung  etc.).
> ...



Momentan versucht wohl jede "Seite" Fakten zu schaffen.

Laut Veröffentlichung auf Seiten des DSAV:
http://dsav.eu/4th-world-feeder-fishing-championships-wir-kommen/
schickt der DAFV eine Mannschaft zur Weltmeisterschaft im Feederwettangeln nach Irland.

Da nur über die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS/FIPS gemeldet werden kann, und da der DAFV deutsches Mitglied ist, schickt also der DAFV eine Mannschaft zu diesem internationalen Wettangeln.

Was das alles in Bezug auf die eine Woche vorher stattfindende Klausurtagung bezüglich Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV zu bedeuten hat, ob man das seitens des DAFV dann tatsächlich zulässt dann oder nicht, das werden wir sicher noch alles erfahren..

Warum das auf den Seiten des DSAV statt auf der Seite des DAFV veröffentlicht wird, darüber kann man auch getrost spekulieren......

Vielleicht hat ja der DAFV seine Mitgliedschaft bei der CIPS an den DSAV abgegeben?

Bloss, welche Gremien hätten das dann wann entschieden und warum dann dazu nichts veröffentlicht und nichts davon gehört?

Das Gleiche wie oben beschrieben gilt für die Europameisterschaft, ebenfalls auf der DSAV - Seite gemeldet:
http://dsav.eu/20-european-championship-2014-belgien/ 

Das ist alles doch nur noch erbärmlich!!


----------



## Brotfisch (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Grundsätzlich ist ja nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man sich von einer Expertenkommission beraten lässt. Schließlich bezahlt der DAFV diese ja auch mit. In diesem speziellen Fall wäre es ja schon ein Ding aus dem Tollhaus, wenn man ausgerechnet die Personen, die die Fusionsmängel verantworten, jetzt mit deren Heilung beauftragt hätte. Die "Aktualisierung" der Mitgliederliste der Kommission kommt da ja einer Erleichterung gleich. Unklar bleibt indes, was das Mandat der Kommission sein soll bzw. an welcher Baustelle sie zugange sein werden.

Wie auch immer. Der Verband braucht jetzt eine klare Ausrichtung, wo er hinwill und eine starke Führung, die dieses auch durch- und umsetzt. Für Klein-Klein und Weiter-so sind die Probleme auf allen Feldern zu drängend. Für Sonntagsreden und Hochglanz-Interviews auch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Verband braucht jetzt eine klare Ausrichtung, wo er hinwill und eine starke Führung, die dieses auch durch- und umsetzt. Für Klein-Klein und Weiter-so sind die Probleme auf allen Feldern zu drängend. Für Sonntagsreden und Hochglanz-Interviews auch.



Deine Aussage ist richtig, aber ich sehe absolut nicht, wie der aktuelle Vorstand das umsetzen soll. Da fehlt es nicht nur an Kompetenz, sondern auch an gemeinsamen Zielen.

 Es gibt in den Verbänden Leute, denen ich eine Neuausrichtung als Interessenvertretung der Angler (was der Verband momentan ganz klar nicht ist) zutrauen würde. Diese werden aber meiner Meinung nach nie eine Mehrheit erhalten, solange die alten Betonschädel was zu melden haben. 

 Ich würde mich deshalb ehrlich freuen, wenn die Karre nun mit Volldampf vor die Wand fährt und somit ein Neuanfang mit neuen Köpfen erzwungen wird. Das ist nicht der schmerzfreiste Weg, aber wohl der einzige.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Verband braucht jetzt eine klare Ausrichtung, wo er hinwill und eine starke Führung, die dieses auch durch- und umsetzt. .


na Namensvetter..
Träumst Du wieder??



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich würde mich deshalb ehrlich freuen, wenn die Karre nun mit Volldampf vor die Wand fährt und somit ein Neuanfang mit neuen Köpfen erzwungen wird. Das ist nicht der schmerzfreiste Weg, aber wohl der einzige.


Scheint so...............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann ist wohl ab Oktober/November die Zahlung der Gehälter für die Angestellten nicht mehr möglich, wenn vorher nicht noch was Substantielles passiert.
> Und da die Bedingung dieser LV zur Zahlung ihrer Beiträge die eindeutige Klärung der Frage Gemeinnutz ist.........................................................................
> 
> Dass dazu, gegen ehemalige Absprachen im Präsidium, Veranstaltungen stattgefunden haben, die zumindest einige als sehr bedenklich sehen, löst auch nicht nur pure Freude aus.
> ...



Klingt plausibel.

 Unter diesen Umständen von Trümmertruppe und Inkompetenz zu sprechen, finde ich von dir natürlich wirklich ein starkes Stück. :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Verband braucht jetzt eine klare Ausrichtung, wo er hinwill und eine starke Führung, die dieses auch durch- und umsetzt. Für Klein-Klein und Weiter-so sind die Probleme auf allen Feldern zu drängend. Für Sonntagsreden und Hochglanz-Interviews auch.


 
 Jetzt? Da sind wir doch wieder beim Thema... Die Fusion hätte unter diesen Umständen nicht stattfinden dürfen. Da die, die diese Fusion zu verantworten haben, noch am Ruder sind, wird sich da nichts ändern (höchstens zum negativen für uns Angler). Scheinen ja alle zufrieden zu sein! Naja, und die Namen die jetzt gehandelt werden, machen wenig Hoffnung. Also bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Herbst das Ende des DAFV einläutet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das Gleiche wie oben beschrieben gilt für die Europameisterschaft, ebenfalls auf der DSAV - Seite gemeldet:
http://dsav.eu/20-european-championship-2014-belgien/


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das Problem ist doch nicht der DAFV.
Das Problem sind die Köpfe in den LV und DAFV....und sonstigen Angelvereinen.

Einfach nur geil:

http://iam-germany.de/

Hegefischen oder Wettfischen?


Ich mag ja blond sein.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Für was man wohl beim "hegen" am Tag vorher stundenlang trainieren muss?

Angesetzt ist ja am 16.10.2014   10.00 - 17.00 Uhr ein Training ..

Müssen die Fische trainiert werden?

Die Angler?

Und warum und was müssen Angler trainieren, wenn sie doch nur "hegen" wollen?

Was passiert da mit den Fischen beim Training?

Werden die irgendwie trainerisch "gehegt" oder einfach zurückgesetzt?

Alles kein Problem, wenn da nicht das BMF ganz andere Regeln erlassen hätte als die CIPS....

Und wenn das kein gemeinnütziger Verein mit ausrichten würde - ich glaube nicht, dass den Finanzämtern die Regeln der CIPS näher liegen als die Anweisungen des BMF... 

Vielleicht wurde das deswegen auf den DSAV übertragen?

Wurde es das überhaupt?

Beim DAFV hat ja niemand geantwortet, ob und wer das im DAFV beschlossen hat...

Alles nur noch elend und lächerlich....


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Zugelassen sind Nationalmannschaften.

Jetzt sind sogar unsere deutschen Spitzenangler zu doof ein Hegefischen durchzuführen.
Es müssen spezielle internationale Fachleute ran.  :q


----------



## Knispel (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der DSAV ist in meinen Augen eine 100% Tochter des DAFV . Man kennt das doch aus der Wirtschaft, Tochterunternehmen unterlaufen die gängigen Abschlüsse ihrer Stammhäuser, welche denn wiederum versuchen mit einer weißen Weste dazustehen ....


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Der DSAV ist in meinen Augen eine 100% Tochter des DAFV....



Nöö.

Eher der Waisenknabe, welcher keinen Ausweg mehr sah.

Egal, im Buch "DAFV" wurde für mich das letzte Kapitel begonnen... der staubige, von Motten zerfressene Vorhang fällt somit (hoffentlich) bald.
Da piept das land au ch im happ ach ka lamet nicht mehr


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Waisenknabe? keinen Ausweg sah? naja.....

Warum dann der Aufnahmeantrag DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Weil der Apfel nicht weit vom Pferd fällt??

Hier gehts aber nicht um den DSAV - nur im Zusammenhang mit seiner Berichterstattung über (bisherige?) DAFV-Veranstaltungen, sondern um das Thema Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnutz beim DAFV..

Ihr könnt aber gerne nen eigenen Thread zum DSAV aufmachen, oder warten bis ich das näxte Woche mache........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt aber gerne nen eigenen Thread zum DSAV aufmachen, oder *warten bis ich das näxte Woche mache*........


 
 Toll, jetzt können die tagelang wieder nicht schlafen ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für was man wohl beim "hegen" am Tag vorher stundenlang trainieren muss?



Dieses Fischen ist meinen Informationen nach ganz offiziell ein Wettfischen. Sonst gäbe es ja auch keine Mannschaften. Die tragen schließlich typischerweise Wettkämpfe aus.

 Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären. :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt können die tagelang wieder nicht schlafen ...



Einige dort,haben bereits die letzten Jahre durchgehend ge-und verpennt..insofern dürften einige Tage ohne Nickerchen weiss Gott nicht schaden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Der DSAV ist in meinen Augen eine 100% Tochter des DAFV . Man kennt das doch aus der Wirtschaft, Tochterunternehmen unterlaufen die gängigen Abschlüsse ihrer Stammhäuser, welche denn wiederum versuchen mit einer weißen Weste dazustehen ....



Keine Tochter, sondern ein Dummy.

Konjunktiv:

Es könnte ja sein, dass der DSAV unter Beihilfe des Präsidiums des DAFV, oder Teilen davon, nur gegründet wurde, um dem DAFV über diese Schiene die Teilnahme an Wettfischen zu ermöglichen. 
Da dies jedoch nur aus dem einzigen Grund geschehen sein könnte, dadurch die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu verlieren, und somit ansonsten abzuführende Steuergelder zu "sparen" , wäre es möglich, dass die Finanzbehörden das als Steuerhinterziehung werten. Hinter diesem Konstrukt könnte man dann eine beträchtliche kriminelle Energie vermuten, was die Beteiligten im Falle eines Verfahrens durchaus ins Gefängnis bringen könnte.
Das dürfte aber jedem klar sein, der sich die Hose nicht mit der Kneifzange zumacht.

Interessant würde es - wenn es sich denn so verhalten sollte - wenn die Behörden sich tatsächlich zu einer Anzeige entschließen, was dann wiederum so gut wie zu erwarten wäre.
Dann nämlich ginge es um die Schuldfrage. Wer war Initiator, wer nur Mitläufer?
Dabei stünde dann zur Debatte, ob die Sache für diesen oder jenen mit einer Geldstrafe erledigt werden kann, oder ob und wie lange ein Urlaub auf Staatskosten ansteht. 
Das wäre dann genau der Moment, in dem alle konspirativen Verbundenheitsschwüre über Bord geworfen werden und jeder nur noch seine Haut zu retten versucht, indem er dem anderen den Hauptteil der Schuld zuweist.

In der Regel endet sowas damit, dass der weniger intelligente und schlechter anwaltlich vertretene den Großteil der Schuld zugewiesen bekommt, und der Rest mit einem blauen Auge davonkommt. Das ist eigentlich immer auch derjenige, der sich am meisten öffentlich engagiert hat.

Dann - wie gesagt, wenn es sich so verhalten sollte - wäre der Begriff "Endkriminalisierung" aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen und möglicherweise gar kein Schreibfehler......

Der DAFV tanzt m.M. nach nicht nur wirtschaftlich auf der Rasierklinge.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt? Da sind wir doch wieder beim Thema... Die Fusion hätte unter diesen Umständen nicht stattfinden dürfen. Da die, die diese Fusion zu verantworten haben, noch am Ruder sind, wird sich da nichts ändern (höchstens zum negativen für uns Angler). Scheinen ja alle zufrieden zu sein! Naja, und die Namen die jetzt gehandelt werden, machen wenig Hoffnung. Also bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Herbst das Ende des DAFV einläutet...



Tja, die Fusion hätte in der Tat so nicht stattfinden sollen. Vor allem wegen der verschleierten Finanzsituation in beiden Gründerverbänden, aber auch weil die notwendige Basis für das Zusammenwachsen der beiden Angelwelten nicht geschaffen wurde.

So ist es allerdings nicht verwunderlich, dass sich aus dem Kreis des DAFV-Präsidiums heraus kurz nach der "Herstellung einer einheitlichen Anglervertretung in Deutschland" ein neuer bundesweiter Verband für Angler gründet, der sich in seiner Ausrichtung klar zumindest von einigen Positionen (des vorherigen VDSF) abgrenzt und so versucht, ein Gegengewicht gegen das vermeintliche oder reale Übergewicht von Funktionären des ehemaligen VDSF im DAFV zu schaffen. Auch wenn dieser neue Bundesverband noch nicht so weite Kreise gezogen hat, wie er sich selbst das wünscht: die Einheit der Angler ist, bevor sie wirklich gewachsen wäre, schon wieder vorüber. Und das nur, um wieder auf den Kern dieses threads zurückzukommen, weil man tricky tricky Wettangeln durchdrücken möchte. Was soll das werden? Der DAFV-Mantel distanziert sich offiziell gegen das Wettangeln, während unter der Leitung eines seiner Präsidiumsmitglieder ein Bundesverband, der noch dazu DAFV-Mitglied sein will, Wettangeln ermöglicht oder sogar durchführt? Ja, geht's noch? Schizophrener kann es doch in einem Verband nicht mehr zugehen - unabhängig davon, ob jemand pro oder contra Wettangeln ist.

Bei alledem vermag ich nicht zu erkennen, dass die Probleme angegangen werden. Sicher, im Vorstand des DAFV wird vieles diskutiert, auch kontrovers. Aber man scheint wirklich so massiv auf der Stelle zu treten, dass langsam der Boden darunter weich wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schizophrener kann es doch in einem Verband nicht mehr zugehen - unabhängig davon, ob jemand pro oder contra Wettangeln ist.


Schizophrenie kann man ärztlich behandeln......

Mangelnde Kompetenz nicht...............

Das Gezerre um Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnutz wird so lange weitergehen, bis die Behörden gehandelt haben oder die im DAFV sich so zerstritten haben, dass eh nix mehr geht...

Einfach nur, weil die gesamte Verbandssippe zu dxxx ist, einen Vorschlag anzunehmen, der auch schon aus den LV gemacht wurde:
Alle Veranstaltungen vorerst mal aussetzen..

Klären, nach welchen Regularien man verbandsseitig zukünftig Veranstaltungen durchführen will, in wie weit das mit internationalen Regularien in Einklang bringen und darauf basierend entsprechende Regularien erstellen.

Damit zum BMF gehen und versuchen, die nach wie vor gültige Anweisung zu kippen und eine neue Anweisung zu bekommen an die FA, damit nicht Vereine und Verbände bei solchen Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln ständig in der Gefahr sind, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren..

Ein "Kompromiss" der zerstrittenen und "kompetenten" Sippe zu finden zwischen der anglerfeindlichen Haltung des Ex-VDSF, die die jetzigen Richtlinien mit dem BMF und den Tierschützern ausgekaspert hatten und die Angler damit verarscht, und dem Ex-DAV, die versuchten mittels Mauscheleien (Treuhandkonten, Extraverbände etc.) irgendwie doch noch Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln durchzuführen und die damit die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei gefährden, wird schlicht nicht möglich sein.

Nur ein kompletter Neuanfang..


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann nämlich ginge es um die Schuldfrage. Wer war Initiator, wer nur Mitläufer?


...und wer sich als "der große Retter" präsentiert? #t |scardie: |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es wird keinen "Retter" geben können aus diesen Kreisen, die das alles zusammen verbockt haben und so wollten und abstimmten in ihrer gnadenlosen "Kompetenz" ( also ALLE Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV ausser LSFV-NDS, sowie ALLE im Bundesverband).

Nur ein kompletter Neuanfang kann da überhaupt noch was in Bewegung bringen.

Das Gezerre um Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnutz wird so lange weitergehen, bis die Behörden gehandelt haben oder die im DAFV sich so zerstritten haben, dass eh nix mehr geht...

Einfach nur, weil die gesamte Verbandssippe zu dxxx ist, einen Vorschlag anzunehmen, der auch schon aus den LV gemacht wurde:
Alle Veranstaltungen vorerst mal aussetzen..

Klären, nach welchen Regularien man verbandsseitig zukünftig Veranstaltungen durchführen will, in wie weit das mit internationalen Regularien in Einklang bringen und darauf basierend entsprechende Regularien erstellen.

Damit zum BMF gehen und versuchen, die nach wie vor gültige Anweisung zu kippen und eine neue Anweisung zu bekommen an die FA, damit nicht Vereine und Verbände bei solchen Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln ständig in der Gefahr sind, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren..

Ein "Kompromiss" der zerstrittenen und "kompetenten" Sippe zu finden zwischen der anglerfeindlichen Haltung des Ex-VDSF, die die jetzigen Richtlinien mit dem BMF und den Tierschützern ausgekaspert hatten und die Angler damit verarscht, und dem Ex-DAV, die versuchten mittels Mauscheleien (Treuhandkonten, Extraverbände etc.) irgendwie doch noch Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln durchzuführen und die damit die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei gefährden, wird schlicht nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Heidechopper (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wieso lese ich ständig immer Gemeinnützigkeit ??? Wenn da immer solche Schxxxxe dran hängt, warum bildet sich dann kein Verband, der halt brav Steuern zahlt und ansonsten LMAA?
 In anderen europäischen Ländern läuft doch alles besser, oder? Aber die generelle deutsche Krankheit heißt: "zwanghafte Neigung zum Bilden aller möglichen abstrusen und nutzlosen Verbänden, Clubs und Vereine".
 Es ist so gräßlich geworden, das ich mein Gerät ins Museum geben und einen Jagdschein machen könnte wegen dieser Nieten!
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Dann wäre vieles einfacher als nicht gemeinnütziger Verein, als reiner "Angler"verband halt  - aber die wollen ja unbedingt anerkannter Naturschutzverband der Angelfischer statt ein Verband für Angler sein, dazu musste wiederum gemeinnützig sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wäre vieles einfacher als nicht gemeinnütziger Verein, als reiner "Angler"verband halt - aber die wollen ja unbedingt anerkannter Naturschutzverband der Angelfischer statt ein Verband für Angler sein, dazu musste wiederum gemeinnützig sein.



Na ja, da geht es schon um mehr als "nur" um das Naturschutz-Thema. 

 Wenn man sich unmissverständlich als Anglerverband, inklusive Wettangeln, positioniert, werden mehrere Landesverbände (die Betonschädel-Fraktion) auf Distanz gehen. Das läuft dann also automatisch auf das Thema kleine Brötchen raus, wenn primär die ehemaligen DAV-Verbände an Bord bleiben, die eh finanziell nicht gerade goldig ausgestattet sind.

 Das passt vermutlich nicht zu den Ambitionen einiger Amtsträger. |rolleyes


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na ja, da geht es schon um mehr als "nur" um das Naturschutz-Thema.
> 
> Wenn man sich unmissverständlich als Anglerverband, inklusive Wettangeln, positioniert, werden mehrere Landesverbände (die Betonschädel-Fraktion) auf Distanz gehen. Das läuft dann also automatisch auf das Thema kleine Brötchen raus, wenn primär die ehemaligen DAV-Verbände an Bord bleiben, die eh finanziell nicht gerade goldig ausgestattet sind.
> 
> Das passt vermutlich nicht zu den Ambitionen einiger Amtsträger. |rolleyes



genau so ist es. das ist auch das große problem der fusion gewesen. die einen wollen angeln und sich auch messen und die anderen halt nicht. und einfach das machen wir später und muscheln da rum funtzt halt nicht.
ich glaube jetzt kommt der große knall.
und wer ist schuld, natürlich nicht die betonköppe.
ich sags euch der finken-heini , immer den finger in der wunde. böser, böser thomas, ab in die ecke.
in dem sinne, schönen fußballabend heute erstmal.#h


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



mathei schrieb:


> genau so ist es. das ist auch das große problem der fusion gewesen. die einen wollen angeln und sich auch messen und die anderen halt nicht. und einfach das machen wir später und muscheln da rum funtzt halt nicht.
> ich glaube jetzt kommt der große knall.
> und wer ist schuld, natürlich nicht die betonköppe.
> ich sags euch der finken-heini , immer den finger in der wunde. böser, böser thomas, ab in die ecke.
> in dem sinne, schönen fußballabend heute erstmal.#h



Die Einen tun aber auch nichts um dieses Angeln in Kombination mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu ermöglichen.
Die Einen meinen es ging 20 jahre gut warum dann nicht auch die nächsten 20 Jahre?

Als anerkannter Naturschutzverband hat man auch diverse Rechte.
Anhörungsrecht beim Planfeststellungsverfahren etc.

Ohne eine gute Lobby würde man ohne dieses Naturschutzdingsbums nicht mal angeschaut.
Und diese Lobby hat der Anglerverband nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Einen tun aber auch nichts um dieses Angeln in Kombination mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu ermöglichen.



Solange das Tierschutzgesetz in seiner jetzigen Form (Einbeziehung von Fischen) Gültigkeit hat, sind Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit logischerweise unvereinbar.

 Und ich erkenne ehrlich gesagt keine Tendenz, das Tierschutzgesetz aufzuweichen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Als anerkannter Naturschutzverband hat man auch diverse Rechte.
> Anhörungsrecht beim Planfeststellungsverfahren etc.



 Und was ist das wert? Nix! Denn um das erfolgreich zu nutzen, benötigst Du Kompetenz. Habe ich beim DAFV noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und was ist das wert? Nix! Denn um das erfolgreich zu nutzen, benötigst Du Kompetenz. Habe ich beim DAFV noch nicht erlebt...


Problem erkannt.....................
Problem gebannt??????????????


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Solange das Tierschutzgesetz in seiner jetzigen Form (Einbeziehung von Fischen) Gültigkeit hat, sind Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit logischerweise unvereinbar.
> 
> Und ich erkenne ehrlich gesagt keine Tendenz, das Tierschutzgesetz aufzuweichen.


richtig. weil auch die *einen* es nicht wollen, haben es ja mit gestaltet, um den *anderen* eins aus zu wischen. jetzt sitzt man an einem tisch ( fusion ) und hat dieses große problem. und hier verstehe ich den dav nicht. wie kann man nur ja sagen, ohne dieses *vorher* zu klären. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*Nein - FALSCH!*

Weil das TSG rein gar nichts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hat!!

Die Gefahr für die Gemeinnützigkeit kommt nicht vom TSG, sondern von der Anweisung des Bundesfinanzministeriums an die Finanzämter, aus dem Finanzrecht bzw. der Abgabenordnung ..

Und das hat nix mit dem TSG zu tun, sondern das wiederum resultiert aus den Richtlinien, die der VDSF damals erarbeitet hat, um Wett- von Gemeinschafts/Hege/Traditionsangeln abzugrenzen. Ohne diese detaillierte Anweisung auf Grundlage deer VDSF-Definition wäre kein Verein in Gefahr, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.


Da diese Richtlinien des BMF heute immer noch gelten, sind diese das Problem, nicht das Tierschutzgesetz.

Das TSG ist das Problem fürs Angeln insgesamt, die Anweisung des BMF das Problem für die Gemeinnützigkeit!

*Nicht durcheinander werfen, das sind schlicht zwei Paar Schuhe!!*

Daher nochmal:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schizophrener kann es doch in einem Verband nicht mehr zugehen - unabhängig davon, ob jemand pro oder contra Wettangeln ist.


Schizophrenie kann man ärztlich behandeln......

Mangelnde Kompetenz nicht...............

Das Gezerre um Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnutz wird so lange weitergehen, bis die Behörden gehandelt haben oder die im DAFV sich so zerstritten haben, dass eh nix mehr geht...

Einfach nur, weil die gesamte Verbandssippe zu dxxx ist, einen Vorschlag anzunehmen, der auch schon aus den LV gemacht wurde:
Alle Veranstaltungen vorerst mal aussetzen..

Klären, nach welchen Regularien man verbandsseitig zukünftig Veranstaltungen durchführen will, in wie weit das mit internationalen Regularien in Einklang bringen und darauf basierend entsprechende Regularien erstellen.

Damit zum BMF gehen und versuchen, die nach wie vor gültige Anweisung zu kippen und eine neue Anweisung zu bekommen an die FA, damit nicht Vereine und Verbände bei solchen Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln ständig in der Gefahr sind, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren..

Ein "Kompromiss" der zerstrittenen und "kompetenten" Sippe zu finden zwischen der anglerfeindlichen Haltung des Ex-VDSF, die die jetzigen Richtlinien mit dem BMF und den Tierschützern ausgekaspert hatten und die Angler damit verarscht, und dem Ex-DAV, die versuchten mittels Mauscheleien (Treuhandkonten, Extraverbände etc.) irgendwie doch noch Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln durchzuführen und die damit die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei gefährden, wird schlicht nicht möglich sein.

Nur ein kompletter Neuanfang..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



mathei schrieb:


> und hier verstehe ich den dav nicht. wie kann man nur ja sagen, ohne dieses *vorher* zu klären. #d



Ich nehme an, der DAV hat gehofft, durch die Fusion der absehbaren Finanz-Krise zu entgehen. Hat aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der VDSF ist finanziell genauso elend wie der DAV und (über)lebte schon seit Jahren nur dank angesammelter Rücklagen, die inzwischen alle weg sind (ich glaube dass beide Seiten dachten, sich mit der jeweils anderen "sanieren" zu können, das zum Thema "Kompetenz"). Das ist aber ein anderes Thema, wozu es eigene Threads gibt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nein - FALSCH!*
> 
> Weil das TSG rein gar nichts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hat!!



Ich habe mir das vor einigen Wochen von einem Beamten erläutern lassen. Die Historie sei mal dahingestellt, aber auf Basis der heutigen Gegebenheiten ist die Argumentationskette wohl die, dass Wettangeln dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht (im Gegensatz zu Hegefischen) und man auf dem Standpunkt steht, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit voraussetzt, dass ein Verein keinerlei Tätigkeiten unterstützt, die in Deutschland unter Strafe stehen.

 Natürlich hatte da der VDSF in der Vergangenheit die Finger im Spiel und hat gezündelt und vermutlich die Beamten erst dazu gebracht, hier genau hinzuschauen. Die Basis für die Anweisung des Ministeriums ist aber aus meiner Sicht sehr wohl der vermeintliche Widerspruch von Tierschutzgesetz und Wettangeln. So wurde mir das jedenfalls erklärt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hätte der VDSF damals vernünftige Richtlinien erarbeitet und eingebracht (dass solche Angeln auch zur Bewirtschaftung (umsetzen, Bestandsaufnahme etc) möglich wäre) und nicht die jetzt existierenden, wäre das eben auch ohne das jetzt vorgeschriebene grundsätzliche Töten möglich.

Das hätte ich von einem "Lobbyverband" erwartet, der dazu auch noch gefragt wurde, nachdem er die Scheixxe selber angerührt hatte.

Genauso hätte man weder das auftreten von Mannschaften etc. als expliziten Punkt fürs Wettangeln festschreiben müssen, noch den Gebrauch des Setzkeschers, das markieren von Plätzen (kann ja sinnvoll, dass nicht jeder überall rumtrampelt) etc..


*Nicht das TSG also, sondern die Definition und Interpretation des TSG durch VDSF und die daraus resultierende Anweisung des BMF sind das Problem.*

Du musst also NICHT das TSG ändern (was also nicht die Ursache fürs Problem mit Gemeinnutz ist), sondern die Definition, was Wett- und was Hege/Gemeinschafts/Traditionsangeln sind, in der Anweisung des BMF. 

Wobei das in diesem Thema auch wurscht ist, da der VDSF das damals verbockt hat und der DAFV in seiner gnadenlosen "Kompetenz" eh nicht zu einer eigenen  anglerfreundlicheren Regelung fähig sein wird - geschweige denn die im BMF durchbringen kann -  und Angler wie auch vor allem organisierte Angelfischer diese trübe Suppe nun auslöffeln müssen..


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das vor einigen Wochen von einem Beamten erläutern lassen. Die Historie sei mal dahingestellt, aber auf Basis der heutigen Gegebenheiten ist die Argumentationskette wohl die, dass Wettangeln dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht (im Gegensatz zu Hegefischen) und man auf dem Standpunkt steht, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit voraussetzt, dass ein Verein keinerlei Tätigkeiten unterstützt, die in Deutschland unter Strafe stehen.
> 
> Natürlich hatte da der VDSF in der Vergangenheit die Finger im Spiel und hat gezündelt und vermutlich die Beamten erst dazu gebracht, hier genau hinzuschauen. Die Basis für die Anweisung des Ministeriums ist aber aus meiner Sicht sehr wohl der vermeintliche Widerspruch von Tierschutzgesetz und Wettangeln. So wurde mir das jedenfalls erklärt.



Naja, das Wettfischen von welches oft die Rede ist,  beinhaltet z.b. einen extra Besatz für die Veranstaltung.
Oder auch das Abschlagen des Fanges, sowie das Fangen von Fisch grundsätzlich ohne Grund..ohne Verwertungsabsicht.


Ich kann aber jederzeit ein Wettfischen veranstalten wenn ich den gefangenen Fisch verwerte.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hätte der VDSF damals vernünftige Richtlinien erarbeitet und eingebracht (dass solche Angeln auch zur Bewirtschaftung (umsetzen, Bestandsaufnahme etc) möglich wäre) und nicht die jetzt existierenden, wäre das eben auch ohne das jetzt vorgeschriebene grundsätzliche Töten möglich.
> 
> Das hätte ich von einem "Lobbyverband" erwartet, der dazu auch noch gefragt wurde, nachdem er die Scheixxe selber angerührt hatte.
> 
> ...



Korrekt.
Es sind in dieser Vereinbarung Punkte aufgenommen worden die im Grunde sogar jedes Gemeinschaftsangeln der Angelvereine torpedieren.....(min.) können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei das in diesem Thema auch wurscht ist, da der VDSF das damals verbockt hat und der DAFV in seiner gnadenlosen "Kompetenz" eh nicht zu einer anglerfreundlicheren Regelung fähig sein wird.



Ich würde da noch weiter gehen:
 Aus meiner Sicht gibt es im DAFV zwei Fraktionen: 

 Eine, die die damalige VDSF-Position weiterhin unterstützt und mit Ausstieg aus dem Verband droht, wenn wettangelfreundliche Regelungen durchgesetzt werden.
 Und eine zweite, die auf Umsetzung getroffener Vereinbarungen pocht, nach denen der Verband Wettangeln unterstützt. Ansonsten droht seitens dieser Fraktion der Ausstieg aus dem Verband.

 Mir fehlt die Phantasie, wie man unter diesen Voraussetzungen einen funktionierenden Bundesverband hinbekommen will, vom finanziellen Desaster und weiteren Problemen ganz zu schweigen.

 Da wurde zusammengepresst, was nie zusammengehörte. Der ganze Laden fliegt auseinander, sobald jemand den Deckel leicht anhebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Ich kann aber jederzeit ein Wettfischen veranstalten wenn ich den gefangenen Fisch verwerte


Stimmt so auch nicht.

Wenn Mannschaften auftreten, geht das auch nicht. Oder wenn Plätze abgegrenzt/ausgelost werden, Setzkescher verwendet, übermäßig gefüttert. etc...

Es gelten ALLE Punkte in der Anweisung des BMF....

Unterschiedlich gewichtet.

z. B. vorwiegend Wettbewerbscharakter und auftreten von Mannschaften reichen als einzelne Punkte, damit das - auch bei Töten der Fische - trotzdem als Wettangeln gilt.

.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Phantasie, wie man unter diesen Voraussetzungen einen funktionierenden Bundesverband hinbekommen will, vom finanziellen Desaster und weiteren Problemen ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Da wurde zusammengepresst, was nie zusammengehörte. Der ganze Laden fliegt auseinander, sobald jemand den Deckel leicht anhebt.


Sag ich doch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nein - FALSCH!*
> 
> Weil das TSG rein gar nichts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hat!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich würde da noch weiter gehen:
> Aus meiner Sicht gibt es im DAFV zwei Fraktionen:
> 
> Eine, die die damalige VDSF-Position weiterhin unterstützt und mit Ausstieg aus dem Verband droht, wenn wettangelfreundliche Regelungen durchgesetzt werden.
> ...



Ganz simpel.
Der DAFV sollte sich erstmal klar werden was und wen er vertreten will.
Wenn er sich für den Naturschutz im Sinne der Angler einsetzen will, sollte er sich von anglerischen Veranstaltungen + Casting etc. verabschieden.
Dies könnte er dann komplett z.b. dem DSAV überlassen.

Somit einen Naturschutzbund Gewässer und einen Sportverband/ Anglerverband


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wäre eine Möglichkeit....

*Falls* der DSAV nicht in den DAFV rein wollte und nicht gemeinnützig wäre/sein wollte - und die für internationale Wettangeln notwendige Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS hätte, die beim DAFV liegt....

Mit dem jetzigen Versuch/Konstruktion des DSAV und DAFV  ist das ne schlichte Totgeburt von högschder Kompetenz und nix als weitermauscheln wie beim DAV damals auch......


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit....
> 
> *Falls* der DSAV nicht in den DAFV rein wollte und nicht gemeinnützig wäre/sein wollte - und die für internationale Wettangeln notwendige Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS hätte, die beim DAFV liegt....
> 
> Mit dem jetzigen Versuch/Konstruktion des DSAV und DAFV  ist das ne schlichte Totgeburt von högschder Kompetenz und nix als weitermauscheln wie beim DAV damals auch......




Die Gemeinnützigkeit ist ein anderes Problem. 

Aber somit wäre erstmal eine klare Abgrenzung von Naturschutz, Angelsport u. Casting vorhanden.
Keine streitereien über Finanzen etc.

Zeitgleich müssten sich die LV ähnlich reformieren
oder mindestens DSAV- Mitgliedern auch die günstigen Jahreskarten für LV- Gewässer zur Verfügung stellen. 
Besser wäre aber auch hier ein DSAV Landesverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



sharpo schrieb:


> die gemeinnützigkeit ist das andere problem.
> Aber somit wäre erstmal eine klare abgrenzung von naturschutz, angelsport u. Casting.
> Keine streitereien über finanzen etc.
> 
> ...


nix andres schreib ich doch immer:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> Nur ein kompletter Neuanfang.*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da wurde zusammengepresst, was nie zusammengehörte. Der ganze Laden fliegt auseinander, sobald jemand den Deckel leicht anhebt.



Die Ironie an der Sache..Deckel auf..Peng,Patient tot.

Bleibt der Deckel zu,stirbts sich auch.. nur langsamer.

Woran glaubt dieser Verbandspatient eigentlich noch,etwa an einen Wunderheiler?


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nein - FALSCH!*
> 
> Weil das TSG rein gar nichts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hat!!


*richtig*. wollte es es auch nicht durcheinander werfen. wenn gleich sehr komplex und für den kleinen angler auch schwierig zu erkennen. so muß ich mich momentan bei jedem gemeinschaftsfischen im verein 3 x umschauen ob nicht einer von petra ( die andere fraktion ) oder auch bfm im gebüsch sitzt.
von daher an alle mitlesenden angler hier. *es geht euch alle an.
tut was. fragt nach. lasst euch nicht weiter verarschen * *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



mathei schrieb:


> so muß ich mich momentan bei jedem gemeinschaftsfischen im verein 3 x umschauen ob nicht einer von petra ( die andere fraktion ) oder auch bfm im gebüsch sitzt.
> von daher an alle mitlesenden angler hier. *es geht euch alle an.
> tut was. fragt nach. lasst euch nicht weiter verarschen **!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Ich will dich ja nicht in deprimieren, aber an diesem Problem würde der Verband selbst dann wenig ändern können, wenn die alle an einem Strang ziehen und über einen Goldesel verfügen würden.

 Die Angriffe der Tierschützer stützen sich auf dem Tierschutzgesetz ab. Der Vorstand meines Vereins hat die Mitglieder vor einigen Wochen nochmal dafür sensibilisiert, dass jedes Zurücksetzen im Prinzip zu einer Anzeige führen kann und man dafür keine Rechtshilfe seitens Bezirks- oder Landesverband bzw. seitens des Vereins erwarten kann. Im Gegenteil: Auch die Verbände sehen sich derzeit mit Anzeigen konfrontiert.

 Hier könnte wohl nur der Gesetzgeber einen Riegel vorschieben, da erkenne ich aber momentan keine Aktivitäten.

 Diesbezüglich sind wir Angler übrigens Leidensgefährten der Jäger:
http://www.peta.de/themen/jagd

 Auch dort sehen sich Leute immer stärker mit Anzeigen konfrontiert, was so langsam zu erheblichem Frust  in der Szene führt. Dagegen unternehmen konnte man bisher nichts.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ach Leute, der Neuanfang ist doch längst gemacht.
die Strategie ist doch offenkundig:

Man nehme zwei abgewrackte Verbände kurz vor dem finanziellen Ende, schmeiße die zusammen zu einem noch abgewrackteren, suche sich jemand aus der Politik, der von dem Verbandsthema keine Ahnung hat und es dafür aber von Partei-, Koalitions und Oppositionsgenossen zu genüge gelernt hat, wie man Karren in den absoluten Dreck fährt und lasse dieses Gebräu unter Vermeidung jeglicher zusätzlicher Information nach innen wie außen nur lang genug köcheln und wirken.
Irgendwann kommt dann einer, der die ganze Soße dahin kippt, wo sie hingehört (vor der Renaturierung hatten wir hier im Pott dafür unsere Emscher).
Parallel dazu stampfe man unter Vorspielung falscher Tatsachen wie z.B. dem Dazugehörigkeitsbedürfnis einen Parallelverband aus dem Boden, der sich keinen Deut um Finanzen, Gemeinnützigkeit etc. schert, damit man nachdem der eine Transporter zum Lämmerschlachthof ins Nirwana gerollt ist, all die blökenden und bereitwillig zahlenden dummen Schafe einsammeln und von Neuem melken kann.
Und ich garantiere euch: Sie werden sich wieder und wieder melken lassen. Das Geld der Dummen liegt offen auf der Straße, und jeden Tag steht mindestens einer auf, der dumm genug ist, sich von einem geschickten Blutsauger melken zu lassen.:m
Wettangeln und die bisherige abwartende Untätigkeit des DAFV sind nur der letzte Schwunggeber, bevor es geradeaus in den Abgrund geht.


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

und von daher sollte ebend jeder kleine angler das erkennen und anfangen in seinem verein die betonköppe zu beseitigen. oder willst du den kopf in den sand stecken, ( ps hab dich schon verstanden )


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



mathei schrieb:


> und von daher sollte ebend jeder kleine angler das erkennen und anfangen in seinem verein die betonköppe zu beseitigen. oder willst du den kopf in den sand stecken, ( ps hab dich schon verstanden )


Wenn sich die organisierten Angelfischer alles gefallen lassen und brav weiterzahlen, wird sich eben  auch im Bereich Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit nicht ansatzweise was ändern..

Erst als ein LV drohte die Kohle zu sperren, kamen die da oben ja überhaupt in Bewegung.


Schizophrenie kann man ärztlich behandeln......

Mangelnde Kompetenz nicht...............

Das Gezerre um Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnutz wird so lange weitergehen, bis die Behörden gehandelt haben oder die im DAFV sich so zerstritten haben, dass eh nix mehr geht...

Einfach nur, weil die gesamte Verbandssippe zu dxxx ist, einen Vorschlag anzunehmen, der auch schon aus den LV gemacht wurde:
Alle Veranstaltungen vorerst mal aussetzen..

Klären, nach welchen Regularien man verbandsseitig zukünftig Veranstaltungen durchführen will, in wie weit das mit internationalen Regularien in Einklang bringen und darauf basierend entsprechende Regularien erstellen.

Damit zum BMF gehen und versuchen, die nach wie vor gültige Anweisung zu kippen und eine neue Anweisung zu bekommen an die FA, damit nicht Vereine und Verbände bei solchen Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln ständig in der Gefahr sind, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren..

*Ein "Kompromiss" der zerstrittenen und "kompetenten" Sippe zu finden zwischen der anglerfeindlichen Haltung des Ex-VDSF, die die jetzigen Richtlinien mit dem BMF und den Tierschützern ausgekaspert hatten und die Angler damit verarscht, und dem Ex-DAV, die versuchten mittels Mauscheleien (Treuhandkonten, Extraverbände etc.) irgendwie doch noch Veranstaltungen nach internationalen Regeln durchzuführen und die damit die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei gefährden, wird schlicht nicht möglich sein.

Nur ein kompletter Neuanfang.*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einfach nur, weil die gesamte Verbandssippe zu dxxx ist, einen Vorschlag anzunehmen, der auch schon aus den LV gemacht wurde:
> Alle Veranstaltungen vorerst mal aussetzen..
> 
> Klären, nach welchen Regularien man verbandsseitig zukünftig Veranstaltungen durchführen will, in wie weit das mit internationalen Regularien in Einklang bringen und darauf basierend entsprechende Regularien erstellen.
> ...


 
Dieses Vorgehen klingt erst mal vernünftig, würde aber bedeuten, mindestens 1 Jahr international nicht an den Start zu gehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies durch alle LV mitgetragen würde, weil die sonst intern unter massiven Druck geraten würden.

Der Wettangelfraktion dürfte die Gemeinnützigkeit ziemlich egal sein. Die würden ggf. auch einen unabhängigen, eigenen Verband gründen, wenn sie die Mitgliedschaft in den internationalen Gremien übertragen bekommen.

Die Frage ist, warum der DAFV nicht genau diesen Ansatz forciert und die Wettangelei von der "anderen" Angelei trennt. Dann gäbe es halt mehrere, voneinander unabhängige Verbände, die einen gemeinnützig, die anderen nicht. Ich erkenne da immer noch nicht das Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum der DAFV nicht genau diesen Ansatz forciert und die Wettangelei von der "anderen" Angelei trennt. Dann gäbe es halt mehrere, voneinander unabhängige Verbände, die einen gemeinnützig, die anderen nicht. Ich erkenne da immer noch nicht das Problem.


Deutschland EINIG Anglerland - oder so ....

:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dieses Vorgehen klingt erst mal vernünftig, würde aber bedeuten, mindestens 1 Jahr international nicht an den Start zu gehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies durch alle LV mitgetragen würde, weil die sonst intern unter massiven Druck geraten würden.
> 
> Der Wettangelfraktion dürfte die Gemeinnützigkeit ziemlich egal sein. Die würden ggf. auch einen unabhängigen, eigenen Verband gründen, wenn sie die Mitgliedschaft in den internationalen Gremien übertragen bekommen.
> 
> Die Frage ist, warum der DAFV nicht genau diesen Ansatz forciert und die Wettangelei von der "anderen" Angelei trennt. Dann gäbe es halt mehrere, voneinander unabhängige Verbände, die einen gemeinnützig, die anderen nicht. Ich erkenne da immer noch nicht das Problem.




Weil ALLE sagen es gibt kein Wettangeln in Deutschland mehr.
Schau Dir mal die DSAV Homepage an.
Kein Einsatz für die Legalisierung von Wettangeln in Deutschland. 

Die Jungs da oben schnallen es einfach nicht.

Ich habs ja schon mal geschrieben.
2 Verbände
einen Angler- Naturschutzverband
(Man sollte eher einen Anglerschutzverband gründen  :q)
einen Angler- Sportverband
(Gemeinnützig kann dieser nicht werden weil Angeln an sich dafür nicht anerkannt wird.)
Von mir aus auch 3 Verbände...
Casting auch raus. Damit dieses leidige Thema Finanzen auch ein Ende hat.

Dann die Frage: 
Warum will der DSAV in den DAFV?
Im Grunde wäre dies ok wenn nicht das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit wäre.

Sollte man sich von der Gemeinnützigkeit langsam verabschieden?
Wie gross wäre der Nachteil?

Oder für eine Anerkennung des Sports Angeln kämpfen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deutschland EINIG Anglerland - oder so ....
> 
> :q:q:q


 
Wettangeln ist dem "normalen" Angeln ungefähr so fern wie Casting. Wir sprechen ja hier nicht von Königs- oder Hegefischen.

Ich sehe hier nicht den Untergang des Abendlandes, wenn man sich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen aufspaltet.

Interessierte Angler sind dann halt Mitglieder in beiden Verbänden. Who cares?


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wettangeln ist dem "normalen" Angeln ungefähr so fern wie Casting. Wir sprechen ja hier nicht von Königs- oder Hegefischen.
> 
> Ich sehe hier nicht den Untergang des Abendlandes, wenn man sich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen aufspaltet.
> 
> Interessierte Angler sind dann halt Mitglieder in beiden Verbänden. Who cares?



So fern wie Casting?

Ich denke nicht. Viele Angler betreiben Gemeinschaftsfischen und freuen sich über die Sachpreise und Pokale. Ohne Preise gebe es keine Gemeinschaftsfischen in dem Sinne
Kein Anglerball kommt ohne Preisverleihung aus.

Die Akzeptanz von "Wettfischen" ist schon relativ hoch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hat schon mal einer überschlagen,wie das bei Trennung in Naturschutz-und reinem Sportangelverband mit der Finanzierung aussähe?

Wer zahlt konkret wo und wofür?
Btw..würde der DAFV da überhaupt so ohne weiteres mitspielen?Lassen die sich so einfach die Butter vom Brot nehmen?Bis jetzt kann ja noch gemauschelt und geschoben werden..würde dann ja flachfallen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer überschlagen,wie das bei Trennung in Naturschutz-und reinem Sportangelverband mit der Finanzierung aussähe?
> 
> Wer zahlt konkret wo und wofür?
> Btw..würde der DAFV da überhaupt so ohne weiteres mitspielen?Lassen die sich so einfach die Butter vom Brot nehmen?Bis jetzt kann ja noch gemauschelt und geschoben werden..würde dann ja flachfallen.



Naja, die "Butter" kostet denen derzeit nur Geld.
Man sollte jetzt nicht so tun als ob der DAFV das Angeln unterstützt hat.
In erster Linie geht es denen um den Naturschutz.
Erkennt man ja auch schon daran, dass S.Q. und andere den DSAV gegründet haben.
Angelveranstaltungen laufen nun also nicht mehr über den DAFV.
Referent Angeln im DAFV gibt es so faktisch nicht mehr.
Er wird dem DAFV Vorstand keine Berichte etc. mehr liefern.

Wer nun wofür zahlt wird sich dann noch herausstellen.
Im DSAV können alle Mitglied werden.
Den gemeinnützigen Vereinen juckt es nicht wenn deren Mitglieder auch im nicht gemeinnützigen (mal angenommen)  DSAV Mitglied sind.




Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit heisst auf folgende Vergünstigungen zu verzichten.  


http://www.verein-aktuell.de/steuer...uetzigkeit/die-vorteile-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit

Dann gehts weiter..

Wie Attraktiv ist ein nicht gemeinnütziger DSAV (Sportanglerverband) für Sponsoren?
Durch die Nicht- Gemeinnützigkeit kann das Sponsoring nicht als "Spende" steuerlich abgesetzt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Viele Angler betreiben Gemeinschaftsfischen und freuen sich über die Sachpreise und Pokale. Ohne Preise gebe es keine Gemeinschaftsfischen in dem Sinne
> Kein Anglerball kommt ohne Preisverleihung aus.


 
Das ist bereits heute offiziell nicht als Wettfischen klassifiziert.

Mein Angelverein führt jährlich 3 Gemeinschaftsfischen durch, die alle samt behördlich in Bayern genehmigt sind. Da werden auch Preise verliehen.

Der wesentliche Unterschied zum Wettfischen: Alle Fische müssen entsprechend den Festlegungen auf dem Fischereischein getötet und verwertet werden. Alle Entnahmelimits (z.B. 3 Karpfen pro Woche) bleiben erhalten und gewogen wird nur 1 Fisch pro Angler.

Ganz simpel gesagt: Wer da gewinnt, ist reiner Zufall. Man fischt wie immer, nur halt gemeinsam. Das ist was ganz anderes als ein Wettkampf, vor allem dann, wenn Mannschaften gegeneinander antreten.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist bereits heute offiziell nicht als Wettfischen klassifiziert.
> 
> Mein Angelverein führt jährlich 3 Gemeinschaftsfischen durch, die alle samt behördlich in Bayern genehmigt sind. Da werden auch Preise verliehen.
> 
> ...



Die DAFV bzw. DSAV Veranstaltungen sind auch nicht als Wettfischen klassifiziert.  
Alles offizielle Hegefischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es gibt nur *eine Institution*, bei der wichtig ist, wie sie eine solche Veranstaltung sieht!!

Ob als "Wett" - oder anderes Angeln (es ist VOLLKOMMEN wurscht, wie das ein Veranstalter nennt oder wie andere Behörden das sehen):
Das zuständige Finanzamt.

Denn das* FA ALLEINE *beurteilt nun mal und entscheidet, ob ein Verein gemeinnützig ist oder nicht.

Und dazu gibts die entsprechenden Richtlinien vom BMF.

Daher bleibt es schlicht dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die organisierten Angelfischer alles gefallen lassen und brav weiterzahlen, wird sich eben  auch im Bereich Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit nicht ansatzweise was ändern..
> 
> Erst als ein LV drohte die Kohle zu sperren, kamen die da oben ja überhaupt in Bewegung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die DAFV bzw. DSAV Veranstaltungen sind auch nicht als Wettfischen klassifiziert.
> Alles offizielle Hegefischen.


 
Der Knackpunkt sind die Randbedingungen. 
Wird nur 1 Fisch gewertet oder gefangene Gesamtmasse? 
Gibt es Fanglimits? 
Herrscht Entnahmezwang? 
Müssen Fische tot zum Wiegen gebracht werden? 
Treten Mannschaften an?
Und so weiter.

Ich vermute, wenn man sich die Veranstaltungen genau anschaut, ist das Prädikat Hegefischen bei einigen schnell mit Fragezeichen versehen, denn wirkliches Wettfischen ist unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen nicht möglich.

Bei solchen Veranstaltungen in den Vereinen ist der Sieger doch völlig Wurscht. Der muss eh im kommenden Jahr ein Fass Bier mitbringen, womit der Gewinn schnell zum Verlust wird.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt sind die Randbedingungen.
> Wird nur 1 Fisch gewertet oder gefangene Gesamtmasse?
> Gibt es Fanglimits?
> Herrscht Entnahmezwang?
> ...




Wie die Wertung stattfindet ist doch Schnuppe.
Stand im VDSF Papier nicht was von...grösster Fisch..und Gesamtfang?

Egal wie Du oder ich dies jetzt auslegen ..ob 1 Fisch oder Gesamte Fangmenge...

Interessiert nicht. 
Es ist so wie Thomas sagte.

Selbst Platzabstecken und verlosen... kann als Wettfischen gewertet werden.
Schützen kann sich davor derzeit niemand.
Selbst Erinnerungsgaben können als Wettfischen gewertet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> .
> Es ist so wie Thomas sagte.


Eben..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur *eine Institution*, bei der wichtig ist, wie sie eine solche Veranstaltung sieht!!
> 
> Ob als "Wett" - oder anderes Angeln (es ist VOLLKOMMEN wurscht, wie das ein Veranstalter nennt oder wie andere Behörden das sehen):
> Das zuständige Finanzamt.
> ...


Und die Richtlinien kann jeder nachlesen:
http://vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm

Und sich dran halten (wäre wichtig für gemeinnützige Vereine) oder nicht (dann relativ wurscht, wenn nicht gemeinnützig und das Landesfischereirecht das hergibt)..

Oder versuchen, diese Richtlinien im Sinne der Angler zu ändern und beim BMF eine neue Anweisung zu erwirken - was wiederum Kompetenz und Anglerfreundlichkeit voraussetzen würde...........

Frage dazu:
Im DAFV ????

Wirklich??????

oder so................


----------



## Dunraven (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit....
> 
> *Falls* der DSAV nicht in den DAFV rein wollte und nicht gemeinnützig wäre/sein wollte - und die für internationale Wettangeln notwendige Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS hätte, die beim DAFV liegt....
> 
> Mit dem jetzigen Versuch/Konstruktion des DSAV und DAFV  ist das ne schlichte Totgeburt von högschder Kompetenz und nix als weitermauscheln wie beim DAV damals auch......



Wäre keine Möglichkeit. Denn wenn der DSAV die CIPS Mitgliedschaft hätte, dann hätte auch er nur das Recht Mannschaften nicht nur zur Stipp-WM, Feeder-WM, WM der Angler mit Handicap und Club WM zu schicken, sowie zum 3 Länderfischen und 6 Länderfischen, sondern auch zur Karpfen WM, Black Bass WM, Raubfischangel WM, WM der Polizeiangelverbände und vermutlich auch die ganzen Meeresangel WMs. Denn ich vermute mal das die auch über die CIPS laufen, oder? Kenne mich mit denen nicht so aus, nur mit der Club, Stippen und Feeder WM, da dort meine Vereinskollegen dieses Jahr (wieder) für Deutschland dabei sind, bzw. es bei der Club WM es schon mal waren.

Das bedeutet also das in dem Fall dann diese ganzen Spezialverbände vom DAFV nichts mehr hätten, und vom DSAV dann abhängen würden. Aus diesem Grund (Black Bass WM) war wohl auch der auf der DSAV Homepage genannt worden. Nicht weil sie ihn hier heimisch machen wollen, sondern weil die Black Bass WM um Süßwasser stattfindet, auch wenn es in Spanien, ect. ist.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Wettangelfraktion dürfte die Gemeinnützigkeit ziemlich egal sein.  Die würden ggf. auch einen unabhängigen, eigenen Verband gründen, wenn  sie die Mitgliedschaft in den internationalen Gremien übertragen  bekommen.
> 
> Die Frage ist, warum der DAFV nicht genau diesen Ansatz forciert und die  Wettangelei von der "anderen" Angelei trennt. Dann gäbe es halt  mehrere, voneinander unabhängige Verbände, die einen gemeinnützig, die  anderen nicht. Ich erkenne da immer noch nicht das Problem.



Wie oben gesagt, jeder der voneinander unabhängige Verbände braucht die CIPS Mitgliedschaft zum melden, und die können sie sicher nicht auf alle aufteilen, mal davon abgesehen das sie dann nicht mehr mit deren Mitgliederzahlen Angeben könnten und evtl. Posten dort.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied zum  Wettfischen: Alle Fische müssen entsprechend den Festlegungen auf dem  Fischereischein getötet und verwertet werden. Alle Entnahmelimits (z.B. 3  Karpfen pro Woche) bleiben erhalten und gewogen wird nur 1 Fisch pro  Angler.
> 
> Ganz simpel gesagt: Wer da gewinnt, ist reiner Zufall. Man fischt wie  immer, nur halt gemeinsam. Das ist was ganz anderes als ein Wettkampf,  vor allem dann, wenn Mannschaften gegeneinander antreten.



Hm ich sehe da wenig Unterschiede. Bei uns werden bei den Hegefischen die Fische am Leben gelassen und als Besatz verwendet. Ist laut Erlass des Ministeriums vollkommen ok, also Landesrechtlich einwandfrei. Das nur 1 Fisch pro Angler gewogen wird ist hingegen gar nicht möglich. Eine Hegemaßnahme muss ja auch dokumentiert werden, also muss klar sein wieviel gefangen wurde und wieviel umgesetzt wurde. Dafür muss immer alles gewogen werden. Mal davon abgesehen das bei uns das Fischereigesetz ja auch allgemein sowas fordert, und der Verein daher Fanglisten führt. Allein schon weil dort jeder Fang eingetragen werden muss, ist es unumgänglich den kompletten Fang zu wiegen. Und ein Wettfischen hebelt ja auch nicht Entnahmeregeln und Mindestmaße aus. Da hast Du teilweise eher noch mehr Fische die zurück gesetzt werden müssen als bei dem von Dir genannten Angeln, da bei manchen bestimmte Arten z.B. nicht in der Wertung sind. In Holland z.B. zählen Hecht und Zander oft nicht bei Wettkämpfen. Das nur weil es bei Dir so klingt als sei da alles erlaubt.

Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, was aus Sicht des FA Wettkampf ist oder nicht legen die fest. Deinem kann schon ausreichen das es z.B. ausgesteckte Plätze gibt, während ein andere kein Problem damit hat, und auch nicht wenn dann noch Setzkescher, Erinnerungsgaben usw. dabei sind. 

Und auch bei der WM, EM usw. ist es reiner Zufall wer WM wird. Klar gibt es die Teams und Angler die oft vorne mit dabei sind, weil sie gut sind, weil sie die beste Organisation haben (England z.B.). Aber trotzdem haben die nicht automatisch den Titel. Die Ukraine hatte kaum jemand vor der ersten Feeder WM auf dem Zettel, und was nützt Dir die beste Ausrüstung und das beste Können, wenn Du einen Platz lost an dem kaum Fische sind? Wenn es bei Eurem Angeln keine vorgegeben Plätze gibt, könnte man sogar so weit gehen zu sagen das der Sieg weniger zufällig ist als bei einer WM/EM. Denn in dem Fall kann sich der beste Angler aufgrund seiner Erfahrung auch den besten Platz aussuchen und damit die besten Bedingungen schaffen. Bei einer WM/EM aber kann er es nicht beeinflussen. Er kann auf den schlechtesten Platz kommen und das Pech haben das die z.B. 3 stärksten Konkurrenten mit in seinem Sektor sitzen. Dann fischen sie alle vier um den Sektorensieg und bringen sich gegenseitig auf schlechtere Plätze. Könnten sie sich hingegen frei verteilen, könnten sie sich jeder einen anderen Sektor suchen und dort gegen den Rest antreten, so das auch jeder die 1 machen könnte.

Du siehst, so einfach wie Du es Dir machst ist es auch nicht. Und auch bei Mannschaften fischt im Prinzip jeder für sich. 5 Mann in einer Mannschaft bedeutet mindestens 5 Sektoren mit 5 Sektorensiegern. Da fischt jeder für sich um eine gute Platzierung. Klar gibt es dann auch Vorgaben um die Teamleistung zu optimieren (bei den Engländern ist z.B. die Mannschaftsplatzierung am wichtigsten, dafür verzichten sie notfalls auch auf den Einzeltitel des Weltmeisters für einen ihrer Leute), aber in der Wertung ist jeder Sektor in sich geschlossen quasi ein eigenes Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, was aus Sicht des FA Wettkampf ist oder nicht legen die fest.


Das ist der einzig wichtige Absatz, auf den es wirklich ankommt.

Und dazu gibt es glasklare Anweisungen des BMF.
Punkt..

Und die Richtlinien kann jeder nachlesen:
http://vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm

Und sich dran halten (wäre wichtig für gemeinnützige Vereine) oder nicht (dann relativ wurscht, wenn nicht gemeinnützig und das Landesfischereirecht das hergibt)..

Oder versuchen, diese Richtlinien im Sinne der Angler zu ändern und beim BMF eine neue Anweisung zu erwirken - was wiederum Kompetenz und Anglerfreundlichkeit voraussetzen würde...........

Frage dazu:
Im DAFV ????

Wirklich??????

oder so................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt sind die Randbedingungen.
> Wird nur 1 Fisch gewertet oder gefangene Gesamtmasse?
> Gibt es Fanglimits?
> Herrscht Entnahmezwang?
> ...



 Schönes Anschauungsbeispiel eines als Hegefischen angestrichenen Wettfischens:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4157245#post4157245

 Das Hegeziel, wenn Karpfen (die ja logischerweise zuvor irgendwann eingesetzt wurden) &. Co. (Hecht, Aal, ...) mitgewertet werden, muss mir jemand erklären. |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schönes Anschauungsbeispiel eines als Hegefischen angestrichenen Wettfischens:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4157245#post4157245


 
 Nein, das siehst Du falsch! Die haben beim DAFV die gültigen DAFV Regeln zum Hegefischen angefragt und beide Geschäftsstellen haben geantwortet. Dann haben die Veranstalter beide Antworten zu einer Regelung zusammen gefasst und als Ergebnis kann man jetzt machen was man will! 

 Es gibt für alles eine Erklärung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sind Bayern (noch) nix DAFV - und das könnt ihr dort im Thread diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finde es schön, dass wenigstens der nicht zum DAFV gehörende neue Verband DSAV  über die Mannschaft des DAFV berichtet, die zur Europameisterschaft im Wettangeln gerade  in Belgien sind:
http://dsav.eu/20-european-championship-2014-belgien/

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum der DAFV nicht über Veranstaltungen berichtet, zu denen der DAFV ja immerhin Mannschaften geschickt hat.....


----------



## Knispel (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Weil der zuständige Referent sein Schreiben für den DAFV eingestellt hat und nur noch für den "Schatten oder Alibiverband mit Werksvertrag" ( DSAV ) tätig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hatter nicht - er berichtet ja über eine DAFV - Mannschaft, die zum Wettangeln gefahren ist, nicht über eine vom DASV (die ja auch niemand schicken können, mangels CIPS-Mitgliedschaft):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön, dass wenigstens der nicht zum DAFV gehörende neue Verband DSAV  über *die Mannschaft des DAFV *berichtet, die zur Europameisterschaft im Wettangeln gerade  in Belgien sind:
> http://dsav.eu/20-european-championship-2014-belgien/
> 
> Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum der DAFV nicht über Veranstaltungen berichtet, *zu denen der DAFV ja immerhin Mannschaften geschickt hat*.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

So überragend sind die Ergebnisse der Mannschaft des DAFV wohl nicht:
http://dsav.eu/20-european-championship-2014-belgien/

Zu wenig Trainingsmöglichkeiten für solche Wettangeln in Deutschland vielleicht???


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wieder auf der DSAV-Seite wird das vorläufige Endergebnis bekannt gegeben:
http://dsav.eu/20-european-championship-2014-belgien/

Die Mannschaft aus Deutschland des DAFV wurde bei der Wettangeleuropameisterschaft nur 18.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Am 11. 07. findet ja diese Klausurtagung in Offenbach statt bezüglich Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln - Gemeinnützigkeit..

Nach unseren Informationen wird dabei über eine neue Definition Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln diskutiert werden..

Obwohl dazu vom DAFV ja extra eine Arbeitsgruppe Gemeinschaftsangeln eingesetzt wurde, muss nach unseren Informationen jetzt die Wasserrechtskommission des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes diese Definition erarbeiten und am 11. zur Diskussion vorlegen.

Bedeutet:
Der DAFV ist weder im Präsidium noch mit seiner Arbeitsgruppe fähig oder willens, das selber hinzukriegen.

Wäre clever und sinnvoll, wenn sie eingesehen hätten, dass sie es im DAFV eben nicht können....

Wäre peinlich, wenn sie nur wieder mal Verantwortung abschieben wollten...

Ob diese Definition nachher dann übernommen wird (diese Klausurtagung kann ja nix beschliessen, nur beraten), ob es dann vor allem auch dem Bundesfinanzministerium vorgelegt wird, um die alte Anweisung zu kippen, das wissen wir nicht..

Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem DAFV bezweifeln wir das aber eher.

Meine Vermutung:
Die treffen sich, machen ihre neue Definition, lehnen sich zufrieden zurück und die alte Anweisung des BMF wird weiter gelten......


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ist es nicht schön, wenn der DAFV schon nicht über seine Mannschaft berichtet, die zu der Wettangelweltmeisterschaft in Irland geschickt wurde, dass man darüber wenigstens beim nicht zum DAFV gehörenden DSAV darüber informiert wird, wie sich die DAFV-Wettangler so schlagen???

Und das auch noch mit immer neuen Aktualisierungen....:
http://dsav.eu/4th-world-feeder-fishing-championships-wir-kommen/


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht schön, wenn der DAFV schon nicht über seine Mannschaft berichtet, die zu der Wettangelweltmeisterschaft in Irland geschickt wurde, dass man darüber wenigstens beim nicht zum DAFV gehörenden DSAV darüber informiert wird, wie sich die DAFV-Wettangler so schlagen???
> 
> Und das auch noch mit immer neuen Aktualisierungen....:
> http://dsav.eu/4th-world-feeder-fishing-championships-wir-kommen/




Ich find die Informationen vom DSAV Klasse.  

#6

Evtl. gibt es ja ne Doppelweltmeisterschaft zu feiern.  :g

Schlaaaaand

*Du bist gehässig Thomas*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> *Du bist gehässig Thomas*


???????????????????????????
:g:g:g
:q


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

wenn ich mir die Besetzung der Kommission im DFV anschaue, dann ist die Diskussion darum etwas lächerlich:m
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/fischerei_und_wasserrechtskommission.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht schön, wenn der DAFV schon nicht über seine Mannschaft berichtet, die zu der Wettangelweltmeisterschaft in Irland geschickt wurde, dass man darüber wenigstens beim nicht zum DAFV gehörenden DSAV darüber informiert wird, wie sich die DAFV-Wettangler so schlagen???
> 
> Und das auch noch mit immer neuen Aktualisierungen....:
> http://dsav.eu/4th-world-feeder-fishing-championships-wir-kommen/


Am besten ist natürlich das Mannschaftsfoto am Schluss..

Obwohl die nur über den DAFV als DAFV-Mannschaft teilnehmen können wegen der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft, der DSAV aber ja (noch?) NICHT zum DAFV gehört oder Mitglied der CIPS ist, trägt die ganze Mannschaft DSAV-T-Shirts....

Schizophrenie???


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

"DAFV- Team" sponsored by DSAV.
Nicht immer so kleinlich sein.


----------



## norge_klaus (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Lästige Aale !!! Ich bekomme gleich die Krise.  #q


----------



## Noenglish (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich find es klasse, wie da über die WM berichtet wird. Da brauch ich wenigstens keine englischen Seiten mehr zu bemühen. Und manche Polemik erinnert mich schon fast an den Gaucho Dance unserer Weltmeister;-)


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum der DAFV nicht über Veranstaltungen berichtet, zu denen der DAFV ja immerhin Mannschaften geschickt hat.....


Es ist einfach krank!

Entweder spricht man sich gegen jede Art von Wettfischen aus, dann lässt man es im In- *&* Ausland bleiben,
oder man macht im Ausland mit *&* steht loyal zu seiner Mannschaft auch im Inland *&* kämpft mit allen Möglichkeiten dafür, dass es auch im Inland wieder umgesetzt werden kann ...unabhängig von den Erfolgschancen zur Zeit.

Entweder - Oder.
Ganz einfach.
Nur dann halt ehrlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nur dann halt ehrlich.


Wir sprechen hier von Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischer - und Du bringst den Begriff "ehrlich" ins Spiel????...............

Alkohol am frühen Abend????????

Das triffts dann doch eher:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach krank!


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Schon klar, wollte es nur mal "einfach" darstellen.

Ich stelle mir vor, wie es wohl ein ehemaliger Wettfischer oder jemand, der gern damit anfangen würde empfindet, wenn er von den internationalen Touren liest.
Jemand, der dies gern wie früher in kleinerem Rahmen auf regionaler Ebene (wieder) machen würde.
Da steht er nicht nur vor einem Verbot, welches ein Gesetzgeber erlassen hat, sondern schaut auf einen Verband, der dieses Verbot stützt, bzw. sogar mit initiiert hat.
Derselbe Verband schickt aber "seine" Jungs durch Welt zum Wettkampf.
Und die heruntergekommene Kühlerfigur des Verbandes faselt in Interviews vom Casting als dem "Wettkampf für (deutsche) Angler".

Und er muss diesen Laden auch noch durch Zwangsabgaben bezahlen.

Egal was man selbst vom Wettfischen hält,
selbst wenn man es ablehnt,
ein solches Gebahren ist einfach nur verräterisch & schäbig.
Was für eine Schande!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auf der Seite von www.champions-team.de gibt es nun auch Videoberichte - fast live - auch mit Interviews mit den DAFV-Wettanglern aus Deutschland bei der Wettangelweltmeisterschaft im Feedern in Irland:
http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/feeder-wm-ireland-2014-trailer.php

Schade, dass der DAFV da nicht selber berichtet, sondern das alles nicht zu ihm gehörenden Seiten wie denen vom DSAV oder von Champions-Team überlässt........

Zumal die DAFV-Wettangler bis jetzt wohl eine recht gute Figur bei der Feeder-Weltmeisterschaft abzugeben scheinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Landesverbände bekamen nun nach der Klausur letztes Wochenende Dokumente vom BV übersandt (Anschreiben, Leitlinien, Teilnehmerliste und Verfahrensvorschlag)..

Nach erstem Durchlesen habe ich mich entschlossen, erst mal zwei, drei Tage zu warten, bevor ich was dazu schreibe...

Die haben noch nicht mal das eigentliche Problem erkannt, geschweige denn dann angegangen.

Und das, was beschlossen wurde und vorgelegt werden soll, ist eine klare Verschlechterung des jetzigen Zustandes...

Wie gesagt, angesichts der überbordenden "Kompetenz" dieser Schriftstücke muss ich erst mal Pause einlegen, wenn ich dazu jetzt direkt schreibe, komm ich wo rein, wo ich so schnell nicht wieder rauskomme......

Sobald ich wieder normalen Blutdruck habe, weitere und detaillierte Infos......


----------



## Elbangler_70 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Kalt duschen. :q Los her mit den Infos....


----------



## mathei (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Kalt duschen. :q Los her mit den Infos....


wohl eher die rechtliche seite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite von www.champions-team.de gibt es nun auch Videoberichte - fast live - auch mit Interviews mit den DAFV-Wettanglern aus Deutschland bei der Wettangelweltmeisterschaft im Feedern in Irland:
> http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/feeder-wm-ireland-2014-trailer.php
> 
> Schade, dass der DAFV da nicht selber berichtet, sondern das alles nicht zu ihm gehörenden Seiten wie denen vom DSAV oder von Champions-Team überlässt........
> ...


Naja, da waren die deutschen Wettangler vom DAFV wohl eher im Training besser als heute im Ernstfall laut offizieller Ergebnisliste:
http://www.ncffi.ie/wffc/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Saturday_results_feeder.pdf

Ob das vielleicht an den schlechten Trainingsmöglichkeiten in Deutschland und der mangelnden Unterstützung seitens der Verbandes liegt??

Schade, hätte mich gefreut, wenn Frau Dr. ihre Truppe als Weltmeister im Wettangeln Feeder hätte begrüßen und würdigen dürfen..........

In Einzel ist aber Felix Scheuermann als Sieger in Sektor B immerhin nach dem ersten Wettkampftag auf Platz 5...

Da geht vielleicht noch was...................

Während die DAFV-Mannschaft wohl als 14. definitiv keine Chance mehr auf eine vordere Platzierung hat........

Das erste Video vom ersten Durchgang, wieder mit Interviews mit den DAFV-Wettanglern auf der Seite vom Champions-Team..
http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/feeder-wm-ireland-2014-trailer.php


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Klasse Berichterstattung von ct.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ja, absolut!!

Da sollte sich der DAFV ein Beispiel nehmen und auch so über seine Wettangelmannschaft bei der WM bereichten - da wär das Geld besser aufgehoben als es in sinnlosen Klausuren zu verpulvern...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was ich gehört, gelesen habe soll diese WM auch in dierversen Ländern im Fernsehn live ausgestrahlt werden.
Auch der Aufwand des Gastgeberlandes...klasse.

Das ist Werbung fürs Angeln,und nicht die saufenden, gröhlenden Trophäenfischer wie sie so oft im Fernsehn gezeigt werden.
"Sauberes akkurates" konzentriertes Angeln mit einem schonenden Umgang des Fisches.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mal sehen, ob sich die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zu einem Glückwunsch an ihre DAFV-Wettangler herablassen wird.

Schliesslich hat sie mit dem DAFV erst durch die direkte Förderung über die Zahlung der Mitgliedsbeiträge an die CIPS ermöglicht, dass über und damit für den DAFV deutsche Wettangler an der Weltmeisterschaft der Feederwettangler in Irland teilnehmen konnten.

Anmelden kann die Wettangler ja auch nur der DAFV als deutsches Mitglied der CIPS..

Zwar konnte die Mannschaft nur einen Platz 10 erreichen.
Nach dem Platz 14 vom Vortag aber eine klare Verbesserung (an Tag 2 wurden sie 4er!).

Besonders wird Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aber sicherlich Felix Scheuermann würdigen, der für den DAFV Vizeweltmeister im Einzel wurde..

*Wir gratulieren auf jeden Fall schon mal.....*

Ergebnisliste:
http://www.ncffi.ie/wffc/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Results_feeeder_2014.pdf


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Felix Scheuermann Vize- Weltmeister in der Einzelwertung.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## mathei (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ein gemeinsames foto mit der silbermedailekommt bestimmt. stolz kann man darauf sein. von mir auf jeden fall einen herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Felix Scheuermann Vize- Weltmeister in der Einzelwertung.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch



Hat die Präsidentin bereits gratuliert?

 Falls diese Gratulation seitens des Präsidiums ausbleibt (wovon ich ausgehe), wird die ganze Angelegenheit endgültig absurd.

 Bevor ich es vergesse: Ganz herzliche Glückwünsche an Felix Scheuermann! #h


----------



## Knispel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gratulation an Felix Scheuermann für den Vize !
Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass seitens des DAFV irgent eine positive Reaktion öffentlich stattfinden wird. Das wird 100 %tig über - und im Namen des "Alibi DAFV" - dem DASV erfolgen. Hätter allerdings ein Caster diesen Titel geholt, würde sich der DAFV in Lobdudeleien übertreffen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Falls diese Gratulation seitens des Präsidiums ausbleibt (wovon ich ausgehe), wird die ganze Angelegenheit endgültig absurd.


Die wusste davon vielleicht ja nix, dass der DAFV da ne Wettangelmannschaft hingeschickt hat.............
#c#c#c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wusste davon vielleicht ja nix, dass der DAFV da ne Wettangelmannschaft hingeschickt hat.............
> #c#c#c



War alles ein Missverständnis. Als sie Feedern hörte, hat sie gedacht, es handle sich um einen Wettkampf um den schönsten Indianer-Kopfschmuck. Und daran wäre ja nun wirklich nix verwerflich gewesen.

 Das kann man einer Nicht-Anglerin doch nicht vorwerfen. |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sie dachte, die schmeißen mit Körben auf die Arenbergscheibe. |rolleyes


----------



## orgel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie dachte, die schmeißen mit Körben auf die Arenbergscheibe. |rolleyes



Da unterstellst du ihr aber ne Menge Fachwissen bzw. Fachbegriffe zu kennen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nach den sicher nicht einfachen Qualifikationsfischen in Deutschland ist der Erfolg sehr verdient.


----------



## bacalo (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Gratulation an Felix Scheuermann für den Vize !
> Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass seitens des DAFV irgent eine positive Reaktion öffentlich stattfinden wird. Das wird 100 %tig über - und im Namen des "Alibi DAFV" - dem DASV erfolgen. Hätter allerdings ein Caster diesen Titel geholt, würde sich der DAFV in Lobdudeleien übertreffen ....


 
|good:

Okay, angeln können die Tommi's, aber Fußballspielen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August

*DAFV und Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln - Inkompetenz oder Heuchelei???​*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände bekamen nun nach der Klausur letztes Wochenende Dokumente vom BV übersandt (Anschreiben, Leitlinien, Teilnehmerliste und Verfahrensvorschlag)..
> 
> Nach erstem Durchlesen habe ich mich entschlossen, erst mal zwei, drei Tage zu warten, bevor ich was dazu schreibe...
> 
> ...





*Ich versuchs denn mal.....*

Problempunkt sind die 2013 und 2014 unter der Regie des jetzigen DAFV-Präsidiums durchgeführten Veranstaltungen, welche über Treuhand- und Anderkonten abgerechnet wurden und wegen des Erlasses des Bundesfinanzministeriums an Hand der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung (§63, AO) sowie des Ausschliesslichkeitsgrundsatzes (AO §56) als mehr als kritisch zu betrachten sind.

Deswegen auch das Sperren der Beitragsgelder seitens des Rheinischen und Niedersachsen, die damit den FA zeigen, das Problem zu kennen, anzugehen und lösen zu wollen, so dass sie im Ernstfall (Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des BV) nicht auch ihre eigene Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.

Was allen anderen LV, die nichts unternehmen, weiterhin droht.

Notwendig wäre nun also gewesen, alle Belege der Treuhand- und Anderkonten mindestens für 2013 und 2014 zu durchforsten.
In wie weit da weitere Fallstricke drohen, die Veranstaltungen, so wie sie tatsächlich stattgefunden haben, zu durchleuchten nach §63, AO, sowie des  Ausschliesslichkeitsgrundsatzes (AO §56) und sich mit den FA ins Benehmen zu setzen und das zu klären, bevor die anfangen, selber zu ermitteln.

Der nächste Schritt wäre dann der gewesen, beim Bundesfinanzministerium vorzusprechen, ob sie die Richtlinien ihrer Erlasses an die FA bereit wären zu überdenken und zu ändern, die Punkte aufzuzeigen, die man ändern, will, gute Argumente für deren Änderung zu sammeln und aufzubereiten, da dann das mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder abgeklärt werden müsste.

Dann hätte man wieder damit zum BMF gehen können, und eine Abschaffung oder Änderung des nach wie vor gültigen Erlasses erwirken zu können.

*Tatsächlich passiert ist folgendes:*
Schon beim letzten Satz des Anschreibens der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hätte ich k.....

*ok., ich formuliere anders:*
Es wäre für die Verbandsarbeit von herausragender Bedeutung, beim Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen mit einer Stimme sprechen zu können, so die Präsidentin im Schlusssatz ihres Anschreibens....

Zum Verständnis:
*Es geht NICHT um die Angler, die Vereine, das Angeln!!!*

Das ist nicht wichtig!!!

Nur für die VERBANDSARBEIT wäre es wichtig.......................

grrrrmpfffffffffff.....................

Die Teilnehmer dieser sonderlichen Klausur ohne jede Beschlussfähigkeit stellten im zweiten Schreiben, zu den Leitsätzen,  fest, Rechtsgrundlage für Gemeinschaftsfischen seien Fischereigesetze und Verordnungen, das Tierschutzgesetz sowie die die Fischerei betreffenden Teile des Naturschutz- und Wasserrechtes.........

HAALLLLLOOO, wie bl....................................

*ok. ich formuliere es anders:*
Das Problem stellt nicht das Recht dar, auch nicht das von denen genannte, sondern die Abgabenordnung, insbesondere der §63..

Zusammen mit dem Erlass des BMF kann dies nämlich auch bei Beachtung ALLER ANDEREN Gesetze und Verordnungen die Gemeinnützigkeit kosten..

*Die haben also weder das eigentliche Problem erkannt, noch angegangen*.

Dass sie ihre rein privaten, internen Verbandsrichtlinien von einem Gremium ohne jede Beschlusskraft ausarbeiten lassen, ist das Privatvergnügen des DAFV!!

Hat aber weder Einfluss auf die bisherigen Beschlüsse noch vor allem NICHT auf das Handeln der Finanzbehörden bez. Gemeinnützigkeit bei solchen Veranstaltungen.

Dass die zudem in die Leitsätze Unfug reinschreiben, kommt dann noch dazu, ist aber auf Grund der Sinnlosigkeit dieser Arbeit eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.

*So wird explizit (und ohne Not) darauf hingewiesen und festgeschrieben, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen nur bei menschlicher Verwertung des Fanges zulässig wären, bei Fischen aus Hegegründen wäre auch andere Arten der Verwertung, wie die Verwendung als Futtermittel, zulässig.*

Die Höhe des Gesamtfanges DARF bei Gemeinschaftsfischen NICHT ermittelt werden, nur bei Hegefischen (wobei da auch alle Fisch zu knüppeln sind (s.o., Tierfutter, Erhebung des Bestandes und seiner Kondition mit anschliessendem zurück- oder umsetzen wurden damit ausgeschlossen)..

Für jedes Gemeinschaftsfischen muss nun ein Protokoll angefertigt werden.

Erinnerungsgaben dürfen nur ideellen, keinen materiellen Wert haben (also nix mehr mit Goldmünzen...)

Weiterhin verboten bleiben das auftreten von Mannschaften, weiterführende Fischen (Sichtung, Quali, Training etc.) sowie gewerbliche Angeln wie Tombolaangeln...

*Vollends interessant wirds dann, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bei Veranstaltungen im Ausland (z. aktuell Feeder-WM) neben dem ausländischen Recht die deutschen Teilnehmer auch die Grundsätze des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes sowie die verbandsseitig aufgestellten Leitsätze zu beachten haben.....*

*Es hätte unter diesen Bedingungen KEINEN deutschen Vizeweltmeister im Feederwettangeln gegeben, da die CIPS-Regeln das bei uns mit diesen Regeln verbandsintern vorgeschriebene Töten der Fische VERBIETEN und so kein Deutscher aus dem DAFV hätte teilnehmen dürfen!!!*

Ich könnte angesichts dieser idio................................

*ok, ich formuliere anders:*

Es hätte für kompetente Teilnehmer dieser seltsamen Klausur die Möglichkeit bestanden, zum B. den Punkt im Erlass des Ministeriums, dass auch keine Plätze markiert und ausgelost werden dürfen, mit dem Hinweis auf Naturschutz (Schutz und Schonung der Ufer bei solchen Veranstaltungen) zu ergänzen und beim BMF in Diskussion zu bringen, um damit einen positiven Bescheid zu bekommen - statt dessen streichen sie diesen Passus einfach für die internen Regeln... 

Genauso hätte man statt des wiederum verordneten Totschlaggebotes bei Gemeinschafts- und Hegeangeln darstellen können, wie wichtig Bestandserhebungen, Beurteilung der Kondition, umsetzen, zurücksetzen etc. sein können - auch und gerade für die Kooperation mit der Wissenschaft und Wissenschaftlern und Gewässerwarten..

Statt dessen wird das nicht einmal angesprochen oder diskutiert, sondern den Vereinen der Zwang auferlegt, jeden gefangenen Fisch bei Gemeinschaftsangeln für den menschlichen Verzehr zu verwenden und bei Hegefischen notfalls auch als Tierfutter..............



Im dritten Schreiben wird ein Verfahrensvorschlag vorgelegt, wie zukünftig verfahren werden soll ..

Wie gesagt, was 2013 und 2014 geschehen ist (s.o.) wurde nicht mal ansatzweise aufgearbeitet..
Dass die aber immerhin eine gewisse Brisanz sehen, zeigt das Schreiben schon....

Denn im Gegensatz zu 2013 und 2014 sollen ALLE zukünftigen Veranstaltungen nun NUR NOCH über DAFV-Konten abgerechnet werden...

Die Frage bleibt, warum das 2013 und 2014 nicht durchgehend passiert ist und warum die Treuhand- und Anderkonten mit ihren Belegen nicht den seit Langem fragenden Landesverbänden vorgelegt wurden..


Und mir bleibt die Frage, wieso sich erwachsene, kompetente Experten 2 Tage damit beschäftigen, solchen untragbaren Mü....................


*ok. ich formuliere um:*
TRÜMMERTRUPPE!!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Schade, der genaue Wortlaut wäre sehr interessant.

So sage ich mal...

sorry...

Wie ******** blöd sind die da oben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Frag Deinen LV, die haben das vorliegen................
Ich kann das leider presserechtlich nicht im Wortlaut veröffentlichen...


----------



## madpraesi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Thomas #h 
nachdem ich das gelesen habe (auch wenn es OT ist )
Danke für DEINE Arbeit #6

Ich ziehe den Hut vor dir und das meine ich ehrlich....#r

Bitte mach weiter so, muß ja auch mal gesagt werden |rolleyes

Gruß Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ot an:
Danke - tut mir auch mal gut...
ot aus........


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die Jugendlichen, die über/für den DAFV zu den Wettangelweltmeisterschaften der Jugend in den Niederlanden geschickt wurden, bewegen sich nach dem ersten Durchgang im Mittelfeld...

Vielleicht schafft es der eine oder andere der jugendlichen DAFV-Wettangler wie bei den Erwachsenen noch aufs Treppchen - wir drücken die Daumen....

Nähere Infos:
http://www.champions-team.de/verans...4/Ergebnisse-28-Youth-World-Championships.php

und: 
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/wk_junioren_zoet_2014/?undefined=

Bevor dank der neuen, internen Verbandsrichtlinien die Teilnahme für DAFV-Wettangler zukünftig an solchen CIPS-Veranstaltungen nicht mehr möglich ist...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Vollends interessant wirds dann, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bei Veranstaltungen im Ausland (z. aktuell Feeder-WM) neben dem ausländischen Recht die deutschen Teilnehmer auch die Grundsätze des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes sowie die verbandsseitig aufgestellten Leitsätze zu beachten haben.....*
> 
> *Es hätte unter diesen Bedingungen KEINEN deutschen Vizeweltmeister im Feederwettangeln gegeben, da die CIPS-Regeln das bei uns mit diesen Regeln verbandsintern vorgeschriebene Töten der Fische VERBIETEN und so kein Deutscher aus dem DAFV hätte teilnehmen dürfen!!!*





*Das deutsche DAFV-Wettangelteam der Jugend in den verschiedenen Altersklassen:*

*Team U14 *
Philipp Hoffmann   Paul Dahlke   Florian Krogull   Paul Richter   Leon Gier

Uwe Henninger - Trainer

*Team U18 *
Patrick Gietz  Michell Babick   Tom Wenzel   Brian Überker(falsch geschrieben da, heisst Überleer)  Nick Unger

Thomas Unger - Trainer 

*Team U23 *
Kevin Ebner  Tobias Müller   Daniel Michelhans   Andre Gutperle   Christian Schröder  

Thomas Engert - Tainer
Herry Panno - Official


----------



## Knispel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor dank der neuen, internen Verbandsrichtlinien die Teilnahme für DAFV-Wettangler zukünftig an solchen CIPS-Veranstaltungen nicht mehr möglich ist...



Denn nehmen eben die DSAV - Angler in Kooperation teil ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die erst mal die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft zum anmelden und teilnehmen selber haben müssten oder im DAFV aufgenommen werden müssen - beides zeitnahe realistisch nicht in Sicht..

Zudem scheint die das auch nicht zu interessieren, im Gegensatz zu den erwachsenen DAFV-Wettanglern berichten die auf ihrer Seite (zumindest bis jetzt) nicht über die jugendlichen DAFV-Wettangler..


----------



## Colmenno (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Jaa,wieder ein Wettkampfangler, der WELTMEISTER ist!!!!!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Brian Überleer!!!
Weiter so, auch noch nach dem DAFV.
Was sagen Sie dazu, Frau Dr.Happach-Kasan???

Viele Grüße von einem Wettkampfangler aus Berlin
Enno


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sind wir doch schon weiter, gibts ein Extrathema.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289427

;-))


----------



## Südschwedenfan (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gut, dass das "Anglerboard" eine grosse Institution ist und viele 
"Zuschauer" hat. (in anderen Angelforen, liest man nichts davon.!?)
Die haben gedacht, dass sie es wieder mal aussitzen können.

Ich wette, dass sie den Bullterrier "Thomas" hassen wie die Pest.

Es müsste nur mehr davon geben.!!

Thomas, weiterhin Festbeissen!!!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Thomas, weiterhin Festbeissen!!!
> 
> Jürgen


Versprochen..
:vik::q:vik:


----------



## Knispel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die erst mal die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft zum anmelden und teilnehmen selber haben müssten
> 
> *Die hat doch Herr Q. als Präsidiumsmitglied* *und die Deutschen Teilnehmer doch bestimmt auch, falls sie einem Verein angehören wovon ich einmal ausgehe.*
> 
> ...



*Das ist sehr bedauerlich, kommt aber bestimmt noch ...*

Alles in allem ist das ganze in meinen Augen ein ganz großes Kaspertheater und Verschleierungsspiel - entweder ich bin für Wettfischen ( Hegefischen auf Neudeutsch), denn ziehe ich das mit allen Konsequenzen durch oder ich lasse es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Die hat doch Herr Q. als Präsidiumsmitglied und die Deutschen Teilnehmer doch bestimmt auch, falls sie einem Verein angehören wovon ich einmal ausgehe.



Es kann kein "Präsidiumsmitglied" melden  - nur der Verband als solcher bzw. im Namen des Verbandes, der ja auch die komplette Verantwortung dafür trägt..

Es bezahlt ja auch kein Präsidiumsmitglied den Beitrag an die CIPS, sondern der Verband..

Sinnlose Träumereien mit dem Versuch weiter zu mauscheln statt (so oder so) klare Kante zu zeigen..




Knispel schrieb:


> entweder ich bin für Wettfischen ( Hegefischen auf Neudeutsch), denn ziehe ich das mit allen Konsequenzen durch oder ich lasse es.


Du würdest das - bist Du Verbandler?

Siehste................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> entweder ich bin für Wettfischen ( Hegefischen auf Neudeutsch), denn ziehe ich das mit allen Konsequenzen durch oder ich lasse es.



Man sollte Hegefischen und Wettfischen eben nicht vermischen. 

 Hegefischen sind und waren schon immer legal, wenn sie das Ziel der Hege haben. Auch eine PETA wird keinen Erfolg mit Anzeigen haben, wenn Vereine ihre verbutteten Zwergwaller- oder Brassenbestände im Rahmen von Hegefischen dezimieren und dem erfolgreichsten Angler einen großen Schinken als Preis überreichen.

 Wettfischen sehen den Fisch als zu schützendes Sportobjekt. Darum ist hier das Zurücksetzen Pflicht.

 Das ganze Herumeiern unserer tollen Verbände resultiert nur daraus, dass man versucht, als Hegefischen angepinselte Wettangeln durchzuführen, statt aktiv Position zu beziehen und offen zu sagen, wie man zum Thema Wettangeln steht. 

 Die Angst ist doch nur, dass eine relevante Zahl der DAFV-Entscheider sich gegen Wettangeln aussprechen könnte, der DAFV im Resultat seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft abgibt, ein Parallelverband für Wettangler & Co. entsteht (sozusagen eine richtige Anglervertretung) und plötzlich mehr Angler dort organisiert sind (ganz ohne Einbindung der Landesverbände).


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Angst ist doch nur, dass eine relevante Zahl der DAFV-Entscheider sich gegen Wettangeln aussprechen könnte, der DAFV im Resultat seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft abgibt, ein Parallelverband für Wettangler & Co. entsteht (sozusagen eine richtige Anglervertretung) und plötzlich mehr Angler dort organisiert sind (ganz ohne Einbindung der Landesverbände).


Sicher nicht unbegründet - nun hat sich der DAV schon aufgegeben und die Angler verraten..

Da wird sich der VDSF/DAFV doch keine neue "Konkurrenz" basteln, die wirklich was für Angler tun will, dass noch mehr Zahler davonrennen..

"Deutschland, einig Anglerland"....

oder so.....................


----------



## mathei (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Angst ist doch nur, dass eine relevante Zahl der DAFV-Entscheider sich gegen Wettangeln aussprechen könnte, der DAFV im Resultat seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft abgibt, ein Parallelverband für Wettangler & Co. entsteht (sozusagen eine richtige Anglervertretung) und plötzlich mehr Angler dort organisiert sind (ganz ohne Einbindung der Landesverbände).


es sieht doch danach aus. mit der gründung des dasv. extraverband und dann aufnahme als mitglied im dafv. so gehen einem diese zahler nicht verloren und werden gleichzeig über den dasv neu zur kasse gebeten. ob es so kommt #c, aber alles andere ergibt keinen sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> und dann aufnahme als mitglied im dafv


In der jetzigen Situation erstens nicht durchsetzbar (die Aufnahme) und zweitens unrealistische Träumerei, dass dann alles geregelt sei..

Denn Sinn macht das eh nur, wenn der DAFV seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgibt und der DSAV seine Gemeinnützigkeit, und dann als Nicht-DAFV-Mitglied die CIPS-MItgliedschaft übernimmt..

Ansonsten bleibt alles beim Alten, nur um eine Ebene verschoben, mit aber genau den gleichen Problemen und Gefahren..

*Es wird NIE mit solchen Mauscheleiversuchen funktionieren* wie Verbandsabsplitterungen etc. - es braucht ein Umdenken aller Funktionäre, des gesamten Verbandes , zielgerichtetes Handeln, das offene Einsetzen für solche Veranstaltungen...

Das werden die kompetenten "Helden" in DAFV und DSAV auch irgendwann mal begreifen (ok, vielleicht...)...


----------



## Knispel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Thomas, wenn der DSAV nicht aufgenommen wird, denn übernimmt eben einer der jetzigen "Wettfischerverbände" die bereits Mitglied im DAFV sind das Zepter. Mir scheind , der DAFV kennt noch nicht einmal seine bereits aufgenommenen "Pappenheimer" und deren Sinn, Zweck und Machenschaften . :g


----------



## Elbangler_70 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> §6 RECHTE UND PFLICHTEN DER MITGLIEDER
> 
> 2.a)
> Die Mitglieder haben die Pflicht, den Verband bei der Erfüllung seiner satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben zu unterstützen, die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung auszuführen bzw. zu befolgen und den festgesetzten Beitrag an den Verband pünktlich abzuführen.
> ...



Ich denke das würde sich von selbst erledigen, siehe Satzung DAFV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das jetzige Präsidium und die Geschäftsstellen haben ja die Satzung bisher auch nicht unbedingt richtig ernst genommen - das dürfte also weniger der Punkt sein...

Eher, dass die Präsidentin/Präsidium den Stress vermeiden will, den eine kurzfristige Aufnahme des DSAV bringen würde, weil sich schon größere Verbände gegen eine weitere Zersplitterung durch Klein-, Splitter- und Spezialverbände positioniert haben..

Zudem ist das eh wurscht, hier gehts ja um den DAFV, der auf der einen Seite Richtlinien beschliesst, mit denen zukünftig auch normale Vereinsangeln schnell als Wettangeln zu werten sind und die damit verbandsintern verboten sein werden..

Und die auf der anderen Seite Mannschaften und Angler zu eindeutigen Wettangeln der CIPS ins Ausland schicken und das direkt fördern durch Zahlung der CIPS-Beiträge, die Meldung der Angler und durch Unterstützung bei Auswahl und Training der Wettangler/Mannschaften...

Schön, wenn es dann Weltmeister, Vizes und gute Platzierung gibt - Schlecht, wenn der Hühnerhaufenverband nicht mal selber weiss, was da in seinem Namen organisiert und durchgeführt wird..

Das wird sicher sowohl beim Mauscheltreffen in Leipzig (dass das eine Treuhandkonto, über das auch 2013 und 2014 noch Veranstaltungen des DAFV abgerechnet wurden, in Leipzig verortet wurde, ist dabei sicher nur Zufall..) besprochen werden wie auch bei der Mitgliederversammlung im November, wenns den DAFV da noch so gibt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ein schöner Bericht vom 6-Nationen-Wettangeln in Luxemburg.

Obwohl in dem Text klar steht, dass die deutsche Wettangelmannschaft auf Einladung des DAFV nach einem weiterführenden Wettangeln (2013) nach Luxemburg gefahren ist, ist davon wiederum nichts auf der Seite vom DAFV zu finden.

Nur wieder auf der des DSAV:
http://dsav.eu/bericht-treffen-der-6-nationen-2014-luxemburg/


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Angst ist doch nur, dass eine relevante Zahl der DAFV-Entscheider sich gegen Wettangeln aussprechen könnte, der DAFV im Resultat seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft abgibt, ein Parallelverband für Wettangler & Co. entsteht (sozusagen eine richtige Anglervertretung) und plötzlich mehr Angler dort organisiert sind (ganz ohne Einbindung der Landesverbände).



Man kann sich gar nicht "dafür" aussprechen, will man die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährden. Die Definition für Wettfischen ist klar umrissen, das was Vereine und Verbände vielfach machen ist ganz klar Wettfischen und verstößt gegen die zwischen VDSF und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgemachten Regelung, gefährdet somit erheblich den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Es ist weiter davon auszugehen, dass auch nicht gemeinnützige Vereine oder Verbände bei der Durchführung von Wettfischen im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes (auch) an eben diesen Vereinbarungen gemessen werden.

Man muss das Thema anpacken, und zwar mit den ierschutzreferenten der Länder, ansonsten geht da legal gar nix.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann sich gar nicht "dafür" aussprechen, will man die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährden.



 Aber sicher darf der Verband sich dafür aussprechen, ohne den Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus zu verlieren. Dieses Recht ist durch das Grundgesetz (Meinungsfreiheit) geschützt.
Der Verband darf lediglich keine Wettangeln durchführen.

 Der Bundesverband könnte aus diesem Grund ganz einfach seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft an einen befreundeten, aber völlig selbständigen Wettangler-Verband abtreten (der dann auch keine Gemeinnützigkeit anstrebt) und mit diesem gemeinsam für eine Legalisierung des Wettangelns in Deutschland eintreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband könnte aus diesem Grund ganz einfach seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft an einen befreundeten, aber völlig selbständigen Wettangler-Verband abtreten (der dann auch keine Gemeinnützigkeit anstrebt) und mit diesem gemeinsam für eine Legalisierung des Wettangelns in Deutschland eintreten.


Jetzt hast Dus ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ein schöner Bericht über die Europameisterschaft in Belgien im Wettangeln, bei dem auch eine DAFV-Mannschaft gestartet ist.

Interessant dabei, dass scheinbar nur 5 Angler da waren, obwohl 6 möglich gewesen wären.

Es muss da wohl intern bei der DAFV-Mannschaft einiges auch "seltsam" gelaufen sein, mangelnde Offenheit und Kommunikation wird gerügt, auch Kohlegeschichten angesprochen...

Man könnte auch sagen, wer hätte bei dem Dachverband anderes erwartet....

Aber lest selber:
http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/wm-und-em/2014/Europameisterschaft-2014-Belgien.php


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muss das Thema anpacken, und zwar mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder, ansonsten geht da legal gar nix.


Volle Zustimmung.

Vor allem muss man es im Interesse aller(!) Angler anpacken.
Den Mist, den man selbst produziert hat, wieder gerade biegen.

Ich find's toll, dass da engagierte deutsche Angler quer durch die Welt reisen und bei Wettfischen mitmachen (können)!

Aber wie kann es sein, dass dies -im Namen des Bundesverbandes & durch dessen Unterstützung- einer Elite vorbehalten ist?

Ich möchte gern einen Vereinsmeister ausangeln lassen!
Hier, lokal, am Vereinsgewässer.
Diesen oder ein Team regional gegen die Nachbarvereine antreten lassen!
Usw., usw.
Aber nein, das ist ja verpönt & verboten.

_Wohlgemerkt: dies ist ausdrücklich keine Kritik an allen Teilnehmern, denen es gelingt, an solchen internationalen Wettbewerben mitzumachen.
Jungs, ihr habt meinen vollen Respekt._

Ich kritisiere aber diesen Verräter-Verband, 
- der all das lokale/regionale Engagement erwürgt hat, 
- der einen überall, wo man es doch irgendwie wenigstens halbherzig umsetzen will, dazu zwingt, so was als 'Hegefischen' zu tarnen & zu verkaufen (und diese Lügen auch nocht mit trägt),
- der 'seine Leute' unterstützt, dass sie international teilnehmen können, aber das Deckmäntelchen des Schweigens darüber ausbreitet.

Verräter!
Was man mit denen machen sollte, darf ich hier nicht schreiben.


Nur wie würde es sich wieder gerade biegen lassen? #c
Selbst wenn der Wille dazu da wäre?!
_"Guten Tag, liebe Leute vom BMF, wir sind's wieder.
Jetzt unter einem anderen Namen & Logo und ein paar neue Gesichter haben wir auch dabei.
Das, was wir damals durchgedrückt haben, um anderen einen einzuschenken, die wir nun aber erfolgreich geschluckt haben, möchten wir jetzt gern wieder rückgängig..."
_Ach du Schaizze!!! |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _wohlgemerkt: Dies ist ausdrücklich keine kritik an allen teilnehmern, denen es gelingt, an solchen internationalen wettbewerben mitzumachen.
> Jungs, ihr habt meinen vollen respekt._
> 
> ich kritisiere aber diesen verräter-verband,
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber sicher darf der Verband sich dafür aussprechen, ohne den Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus zu verlieren. Dieses Recht ist durch das Grundgesetz (Meinungsfreiheit) geschützt.
> Der Verband darf lediglich keine Wettangeln durchführen.
> 
> Der Bundesverband könnte aus diesem Grund ganz einfach seine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft an einen befreundeten, aber völlig selbständigen Wettangler-Verband abtreten (der dann auch keine Gemeinnützigkeit anstrebt) und mit diesem gemeinsam für eine Legalisierung des Wettangelns in Deutschland eintreten.



Jo, dafür aussprechen kann er, auch gemeinsam mit einem Wettanglerverband Lobbyarbeit betreiben. Aber keinesfalls Mitglieder oder Mannschaften abstellen. Und auch nicht organisatorisch oder bei der finanziellen Abwicklung mithelfen.


----------



## Knispel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was mich wirklich einmal interessiert : In dem Bericht über das 6 Länderfischen in Luxenburg ist die Rede von einem *Nationaltrainer Peter König , *unter dessen Leitung gefischt wurde. Von wem wurde der gute denn dazu ernannt ? Von einem Verband welcher noch nicht Mitglied im DAFV ist und erst sehr kurz existiert ? Denn kann sich doch Hinz und Kunz auch einmal Nationaltrainer im "was weiss ich" nennen ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, dafür aussprechen kann er, auch gemeinsam mit einem Wettanglerverband Lobbyarbeit betreiben. Aber keinesfalls Mitglieder oder Mannschaften abstellen. Und auch nicht organisatorisch oder bei der finanziellen Abwicklung mithelfen.



Nichts anderes habe ich bisher gemeint. 

Das aktuelle Meisterstück des DAFV, die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft behalten zu wollen, eine gaaaaanz unauffällige Tochtergesellschaft zu gründen, die so tut, als sei sie für Wettangeln zuständig und dann auf die Ignoranz der Behörden zu hoffen, ist ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl bzgl. der Kompetenzen des Vorstands.

 Und als Krönung des Ganzen verleugnet man dann die Entsendung erfolgreicher Angler. Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


Mir schon - darf ich aber aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht schreiben...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir schon - darf ich aber aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht schreiben...



Unser Bundespräsident darf die NPD auch höchstrichterlich in der Öffentlichkeit als Spinner bezeichnen, weil's wohl offensichtlich ist. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

glaub mir, für das was ich schreiben wollte, würde ich verknackt werden...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> glaub mir, für das was ich schreiben wollte, würde ich verknackt werden...



Kann ich mir vorstellen. 
 Wenn ich auf Arbeit immer sagen würde, was ich gern möchte, wäre ich seit 20 Jahren arbeitslos. Ich sage es trotzdem, aber anders. #h#h#h

Wir suchen beim DAFV ja kein Haar in der Suppe, sondern der Friseur findet vor Haaren die Suppenschüssel nicht mehr.


----------



## Pennywise (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung.
> 
> Ich möchte gern einen Vereinsmeister ausangeln lassen!
> Hier, lokal, am Vereinsgewässer.
> ...



ich kann mich noch an einen antrag beim vhf erinnern in dem ein student (heute richter) den verband auf forderte genau hierfür öffentlich ein zu stehen. der antrag wurde setens des vorstands unter beifall der anwesenden mit der begründung das man die wettfischen nur als hegefischen deklarieren müsse und alles beim alten bleibe abgeschmettert.


----------



## Dunraven (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie Wettangler immer wieder darauf kommen und verbreiten, nur Qualifikationen wären verboten. Das steht nirgends.
> 
> Nach dem Erlass des BMF zur AO sind für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände ALLE  *"weiterführenden"* Fischen verboten. Nach Auskunft Behörden fallen darunter genauso Sichtungen, Training, Vorbereitung etc...
> 
> Könnt ihr aber ja gerne im Wettangelthread weiter diskutieren, wo ja auch die neuen Richtlinien sind, welche der DAFV meinte in seiner "Weisheit" beschliessen zu müssen, und mit denen auch die letzten Vereinsangeln dann vollends kriminalisiert werden..



Ich weiß nicht was diese Aussage mit dem Quote von meinem Post zu schaffen hat, geschweige den mit dem Wettangelthread.

Ich habe von groben Schnitzern im Brief gesprochen, oder nenne es falsche Behauptungen. Und da es hier um den auch geht passt es hier her. Qualifikation bedeutet die besten der Qualifikation dürfen hin und fischen. Das war nicht der Fall. Bei der Sichtung waren die erfolgreichsten Angler

Jürgen Nirschl 
*Felix Scheuermann*
Thorsten Küsters
*Manne Beck*
Thomas Engert

Gefischt haben davon nur die fett markierten.
Die anderen waren ja 
Uwe Wangerin
Peer Saddeler
Frank Schulze
Michael Schlögl

Mit Jürgen Nirschl und Thorsten Küsters sind zwei weitere der 5 besten mit gefahren, aber nur als Betreuer. Also Futter vorbereiten usw. für die Angler.

Siehst Du den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Sachen?
Den meinte ich als ich von groben Schnitzern schrieb. Eine Qualifikation ist weiterführend, eine Sichtung nicht unbedingt. http://www.champions-team.de/verans.../Feeder-Sichtung-2013-Teltow-Kanal-Berlin.php Wenn ich mir die Namen ansehe fällt z.B. auf das bei der Sichtung einer der Starter gar nicht dabei war. 

So fein ist der Unterschied für die Betroffenen also sicher nicht, das man vom selben sprechen kann. Mag sein das es für die Behörden egal ist, darum geht es aber gar nicht. 

Wobei ich mich schon frage wie ein Training weiterführend sein soll, und erst recht eine Vorbereitung, die normal ja nur dann stattfindet wenn man schon dabei ist. Selbst wenn man vorher schon damit anfängt bedeutet es ja nicht das sie weiterführt. Frage mich echt wie die Behörden die laut Dir getätigten Aussagen begründen wollen, aber ok DAS gehört dann echt in den anderen Thread und ist hier off Topic. Aber nur da Du hier damit angefangen hast, stellt sich mir auf einmal die Frage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2014)

> ich kann mich noch an einen antrag beim vhf erinnern in dem ein student (heute richter) den verband auf forderte genau hierfür öffentlich ein zu stehen. der antrag wurde setens des vorstands unter beifall der anwesenden mit der begründung das man die wettfischen nur als hegefischen deklarieren müsse und alles beim alten bleibe abgeschmettert.



Ja, schon damals gabs Intelligentere und Verbandler....



> Eine Qualifikation ist weiterführend, eine Sichtung nicht unbedingt.


Das entscheiden die Behörden, da haben wir klare Aussagen:
Man braucht ohne weiterführende Veranstaltung weder trainieren, sichten oder qualifizieren - daher ist das ALLES zuerst mal als im Sinne der AO weiterführende Veranstaltung zu werten..



> Mag sein das es für die Behörden egal ist, darum geht es aber gar nicht.


Doch, genau darum gehts leider:
Einfach bei den Behörden nachfragen, *die das zu entscheiden haben, *statt bei Verbandlern, die sich die Welt schönträumen wollen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ich habe von groben Schnitzern im Brief gesprochen, oder nenne es falsche Behauptungen. Und da es hier um den auch geht passt es hier her. Qualifikation bedeutet die besten der Qualifikation dürfen hin und fischen. Das war nicht der Fall. Bei der Sichtung waren die erfolgreichsten Angler



Nochmal.

In besagtem Erlaß steht nichts von Qualifikation.

Dort ist beschrieben, dass Veranstaltungen keinen *weiterführenden Charakter* haben dürfen.

Nach welchen Kriterien diese Weiterführung entschieden wird, ist egal. 

Da die Sichtung sicher nicht in der Kneipe durchgeführt wurde, sondern wohl beim angeln, und danach entschieden wurde wer mitfährt, hatte dieses angeln weiterführenden Charakter. Ob das nun die Angler mit den besten Fangergebnissen waren, diejenigen, die am geschicktesten mit dem Angelgerät umgegangen sind oder was auch immer, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ach Leute, manchmal weiss ich nicht, ob ich heulen, lachen oder schreien soll...
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Gestern ging eine Mail von der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach an die Landesverbände....

_Man habe fälschlicherweise am 18.07.2014 per E-Mail einen Vorentwurf der „Leitsätze zu Gemeinschaftsfischen“ übersandt, man bitte diesen Fehler zu entschuldigen und übersende anbei den aktuellen Entwurf. _

Der "aktuelle/neue" Entwurf dieser verbandsinternen Leitsätze - die ausser den Verbandlern eh keinen interessieren und die keinerlei Aussenwirkung haben - ist praktisch wortgleich mit dem ersten Entwurf.

Ich weiss nicht bzw. tue mir nicht an zu kontrollieren, ob die irgendwo ein Komma geändert haben.

Oder ob die "versehentlich" wieder den alten Entwurf verschickt haben...

Oder ob die das im Auftrag des Präsidiums machten (das damit seine "Kompetenz" zeigen wollte), oder damit selber ihre "Kompetenz" als Hauptamtler zeigten wollten..

Ach Leute, manchmal weiss ich nicht, ob ich heulen, lachen oder schreien soll...

*An den eigentlichen Fakten hat sich aber mit diesem "neuen" Entwurf rein gar nichts geändert:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August
> 
> *DAFV und Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln - Inkompetenz oder Heuchelei???​*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gegen Blödheit ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt wie lange gebraucht haben, um zu merken, dass man nochmal was schicken muss (wenns auch das Gleiche war).
10 Tage...

Egal ob da Präsidium oder Hauptamt ihre "Kompetenz" beweisen wollten:
Es  ist ihnen damit wieder einmal zu hundert Prozent gelungen - nur anders, als sie das wohl dachten..

PEINLICHST!!!


----------



## JimiG (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt wie lange gebraucht haben, um zu merken, dass man nochmal was schicken muss (wenns auch das Gleiche war).
> 10 Tage...
> 
> Egal ob da Präsidium oder Hauptamt ihre "Kompetenz" beweisen wollten:
> ...


  Wieso ? Fangen die jetzt an zu denken? Das wäre ja mal ganz was Neues. Die stolpern doch nur noch von einem Fettnäpfchen ins nächste. Wie so das Thema Angeln auch im LAV Sachsen-Anhalt vom Stellenwert gesehen wird zeigt sich hier:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/lav

für alles gibt es Referenten, aber fürs Angeln nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



JimiG schrieb:


> für alles gibt es Referenten, aber fürs Angeln nicht.


Dann kommen sie vielleicht nicht in Versuchung, Wettangeln im Sinne der AO zu veranstalten, wenn sie dafür schon keinen Referenten haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*6-Nationen Angeln: Wettangeln ist länderverbindend​*
In Luxemburg fand das diesjährige 6-Nationen-Angeln statt. Ein Wettangeln, das im jährlichen Turnus von einem anderen Dachverband der teilnehmenden Länder ausgerichtet und organisiert wird.

Wie der DSAV berichtet, wurde eine deutsche Wettangelmannschaft um Nationaltrainer Peter König vom DAFV eingeladen, daran teilzunehmen.

Die Ergebnisse waren hier nicht so prickelnd, gerade der vierte Platz sprang bei 6 teilnehmenden Wettangelmannschaften heraus.

Hier zählte also mehr der olympische Gedanke.

Vor allem zeigte man damit eben auch, wie länderverbindend Wettangeln sein kann - auch und gerade ohne vordere Platzierung!

Da wir sicher sind, dass der Bundesverband diese länderverbindende Leistung der von ihm eingeladenen Wettangler auch öffentlichkeitswirksam würdigen will, haben wir nach Ort und Termin der Würdigung gefragt, und dazu den Bundesverband und alle Landesverbände angemailt.




> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorstände der Landes- und Spezialverbände des DAFV,
> 
> wir gratulieren dem ganzen DAFV recht herzlich zur Teilnahme einer Wettangelmannschaft, eingeladen vom DAFV, am 6-Nationen-Angeln in Luxemburg.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August

*International erfolgreiche Angler? Der DAFV ignoriert es!​*Ein Kommentar

Trotz der unbestreitbar international erfolgreichen Wettangler des DAFV bei WM, Jugend-WM und 6-Nationen-Angeln hat bisher der DAFV auf seinen Seiten dazu nichts berichtet.

Wir haben natürlich die Angler und ihre Erfolge entsprechend gewürdigt und auch beim DAFV jeweils nachgefragt, wann und wo denn die öffentlich Ehrung  der erfolgreichen DAFV-Wettangler stattfindet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4174067#post4174067
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289427
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4180412#post4180412

Während auch auf anderen Seiten wie bei Champions-Team oder auf der Seite des nicht zum DAFV gehörenden Splitterverbandes DSAV der DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder Quinger, Emonts und Panno darüber berichtet wurde, hüllt sich der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, weiterhin in Schweigen und ignoriert Erfolge und erfolgreiche Angler. 
http://www.champions-team.de/
http://www.dsav.eu/
http://www.dafv.de/

Nicht nur uns gegenüber wurde kein Ort und Termin zur öffentlichen Ehrung der erfolgreichen Angler genannt, auch gegenüber den Landesverbänden, aus denen die erfolgreichen Angler stammen oder gegenüber dem Verbandsausschuss gab es diesbezüglich keinerlei Information.

Und natürlich auch keinerlei Veröffentlichung oder Hinweis auf die erfolgreichen Wettangler auf den Seiten des DAFV.

Schon im Vorfeld der internationalen Wettangeln machte der DAFV ja keine Werbung für die über und für ihn entsandten Mannschaften. 

Es gab keinerlei Information über die Auswahl der Angler, das Team rund um die Wettangelmannschaften im DAFV, die Finanzierung, die Sponsoren oder wie das alles überhaupt erst ermöglicht wurde.

Hier hätte für den DAFV einmal die Möglichkeit bestanden zu zeigen, dass man nicht nur ein sich selbst verwaltender, geldverschlingender Wasserkopf ist, wie viele der organisierten Angelfischer inzwischen vermuten.

Hier hätten sie einmal zeigen und erklären können, wie sie es ermöglichten, dass die DAFV-Wettangler so erfolgreich an den internationalen Meisterschaften teilnehmen konnten...

Statt dessen wieder nur der übliche DAFV-Kommunikationsgau mit:
Null Information
Null Veröffentlichung
Null Antwort.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich hau datt mal hier rein:

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-Leitsaetze-Gemeinschaftsfischen.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich hau datt mal hier rein:
> 
> http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-Leitsaetze-Gemeinschaftsfischen.php


Demnach scheint man in der "Szene" auch so langsam zu merken, dass wir so unrecht nicht hatten mit unserer Beurteilung der Lage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August
> 
> *DAFV und Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln - Inkompetenz oder Heuchelei???​*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der Hammer ist ja der Kommentar von Steffen Quinger auf der CT Seite.

Frechheit.
Absolute Frechheit


----------



## chester (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das mit dem Geltungsbereich des deutschen Rechts im Ausland dürfte vor keinem Gericht stand halten.


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist ja der Kommentar von Steffen Quinger auf der CT Seite.
> 
> Frechheit.
> Absolute Frechheit



Ja, da ist einer, der sich öffentlich äussert und gleich hat man wieder den Buhmann ausgemacht " auf ihn mit Gebrüll "

Hast du gelesen und auch verstanden was er geschrieben hat, oder nur den Beitrag von Alvara hier unreflektiert wiedergegeben?

Ich meine nicht den Part, wo es um diesen mehr als dünnen Erguss, bzw. die Beschlussvorlage geht, sondern darum, dass jeder LV dies nun abnicken oder ablehnen kann?
Auch interessant und erwähnenswert ist die Feststellung, dass man nicht miteinander kommuniziert, sondern nur über irgendwelche Plattformen übereinander herzieht und somit hintenrum Politik gemacht wird.

Der Quinger rennt und macht und tut...
und an jeder Ecke bekommt er einen in den Arxxx oder das Messer in den Rücken.

Macht weiter so. Ihr Weltverbesserer und Stammtischcowboys #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was keiner von den CT-Leuten rafft ist, dass sie seit 1995 mit dem Status der Gemeinnützigkeit ihrer Vereine und Verbände spielen. Die neuen Leitlinien sind das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Vollkommen irrelevant für das BFM. 

Es ist mir Schnuppe, ob der Quinger rennt und macht und tut...er tut nicht das richtige und notwendige. Und begriffen hat er die Sachlage außerdem auch nicht. 

So what ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



chester schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geltungsbereich des deutschen Rechts im Ausland dürfte vor keinem Gericht stand halten.


Muss es auch nicht, da dies eine verbandsinterne Regelung ist, an die sich die im Verband organisierte nzu halte nhaben oder eben vom Verband sanktioniert werden (ausgeschlossen z. B. - dann auch keine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft mehr, keine internationalen Wettangeln)..

Das ist clever gemacht von den Wettangelgegnern - nur die Befürworter begreifen die Tragweite nicht..

Die rennen vielleicht rum und machen, aber leider ohne Sinn, Verstand und vor allem ohne jeden mehrheitlichen Rückhalt im Verband..

So wie es die Landesverbände ja wollten, die diese (Kon)Fusion so wollten und deren Delegierten und Funktionäre so abstimmten..

Gerade Brandenburg mit seiner Drohung ohne Fusion aus dem DAV auszutreten und Sachsen, die dann mit umgekippt sind - ab da konnte der DAV natürlich nichts mehr sinnvoll verhandeln oder festschreiben lassen, trotz aller vorherigen Versprechen.

Anglerverräter halt...

Jetzt heulen, weil der Schwanz nicht mir dem Hund wedelt, ist - ich nenne es mal so, um mich nicht selber verwarnen zu müssen - "blauäugig"..

Und statt auf Vernünftigere zu hören, alle Veranstaltungen zuerst mal einzustellen, neue Richtlinien und VOR ALLEM auch mit den Tierschutzreferenten abzusprechen und beim BMF eine Änderung der immer noch geltenden Erlasse versuchen durchzusetzen, wird versucht weiter zu mauscheln und man drückt klar gegen die Erlasse des BMF verstossende Veranstaltungen gnadenlos durch.

Und gefährdet damit wegen ein paar Wettanglern auch alle Gemeinschaftsangeln der Vereine und die Existenz der organisierten Angelfischerei insgesamt...

Pfui Deibel..........



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist mir Schnuppe, ob der Quinger rennt und macht und tut...er tut nicht das richtige und notwendige. Und begriffen hat er die Sachlage außerdem auch nicht.
> 
> So what ?


Gilt auch fürs gesamte Präsidium im DAFV und alle den DAFV tragenden Landesverbände, die diese "Helden" in Verantwortung gesetzt haben


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was keiner von den CT-Leuten rafft ist, dass sie seit 1995 mit dem Status der Gemeinnützigkeit ihrer Vereine und Verbände spielen. Die neuen Leitlinien sind das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Vollkommen irrelevant für das BFM.
> 
> Es ist mir Schnuppe, ob der Quinger rennt und macht und tut...er tut nicht das richtige und notwendige. Und begriffen hat er die Sachlage außerdem auch nicht.
> 
> So what ?



Warum hast du damals "den Bettel" hingehauen?
Hast du auch nicht das Richtige gemacht?

Es ist das System - VDSF, was nicht funktioniert / nicht funktionieren kann...


----------



## Pennywise (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt heulen, weil der Schwanz nicht mir dem Hund wedelt, ist - ich nenne es mal so, um mich nicht selber verwarnen zu müssen - "blauäugig"..



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_EWWyJfgPc

:vik::q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es ist das System - VDSF, was nicht funktioniert / nicht funktionieren kann...


Warum ist der DAV einstimmig und freudestrahlend unter Brechen aller Versprechen an seine Angler dann da eingetreten?

Gabs keine Warnungen?

Jetzt rumjammern??

naja..........

oder so.................

Siehe:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> chester schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das mit dem Geltungsbereich des deutschen Rechts im Ausland dürfte vor keinem Gericht stand halten.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ja, da ist einer, der sich öffentlich äussert und gleich hat man wieder den Buhmann ausgemacht " auf ihn mit Gebrüll "
> 
> Hast du gelesen und auch verstanden was er geschrieben hat, oder nur den Beitrag von Alvara hier unreflektiert wiedergegeben?
> 
> ...



Du glaubst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass ein LV die Vorstände der Angelvereine befragt, diese eine Mitgliederversammlung einberufen und ihre Mitglieder befragen.
Wo lebst Du?


----------



## Sharpo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was keiner von den CT-Leuten rafft ist, dass sie seit 1995 mit dem Status der Gemeinnützigkeit ihrer Vereine und Verbände spielen. Die neuen Leitlinien sind das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Vollkommen irrelevant für das BFM.
> 
> Es ist mir Schnuppe, ob der Quinger rennt und macht und tut...er tut nicht das richtige und notwendige. Und begriffen hat er die Sachlage außerdem auch nicht.
> 
> So what ?



So schaut es aus. Er flüchtet sich wieder in Ausreden, heult über die Foren rum.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ja, da ist einer, der sich öffentlich äussert und gleich hat man wieder den Buhmann ausgemacht " auf ihn mit Gebrüll "
> 
> 
> Der Quinger rennt und macht und tut...
> und an jeder Ecke bekommt er einen in den Arxxx oder das Messer in den Rücken.#q



Das ist die Aufgabe dieser Plattform.

Und wenn die Damen und Herren der Verbände meinen, sie seien richtig auf ihren Positionen, dann müssen sie auch auf Dauer unter solchen Bedingungen der öffentlichen Kritik und auch Demagogie arbeiten können. Sonst sind sie fehl am Platz. 


Servus
Innfischer


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum ist der DAV einstimmig und freudestrahlend unter Brechen aller Versprechen an seine Angler dann da eingetreten?
> 
> Gabs keine Warnungen?
> 
> ...



Wer jammert?
Hast du mich schon jammern gehört / gelesen?
Ich analysiere und stelle richtig..
nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Auch wenn euch das nicht gefällt.
Zudem sollte jedem klar sein, wie ich persönlich zur Fusion stand und stehe.
Was ich aber absolut nicht abkann ist, wenn jemand hier nach Strich und Faden fertig gemacht wird.
Das ist einfach nur billig !


----------



## Sharpo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss es auch nicht, da dies eine verbandsinterne Regelung ist, an die sich die im Verband organisierte nzu halte nhaben oder eben vom Verband sanktioniert werden (ausgeschlossen z. B. - dann auch keine CIPS-Mitgliedschaft mehr, keine internationalen Wettangeln)..
> 
> Das ist clever gemacht von den Wettangelgegnern - nur die Befürworter begreifen die Tragweite nicht..
> 
> ...



Wie lautete der Passus in der Satzung des DAFV? Die LV haben den Anweisungen des DAFV folge zu leisten? 
Sinngemäß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

jepp, so isses.
Einstimmig vom DAV so gewollt beim Eintritt in den VDSF/DAFV gegen alle vorherigen Versprechen an die von ihnen verarschten Angler..

Dazu:
Diese Leitlinien wurden im Präsidium abgestimmt:
9 ja, 2 Enthaltungen, 2 nein..

Mehrheitsverhältnisse sollten aussagekräftig genug sein, für Träumer, die meinen da noch groß was positiv IN diesem DAFV ändern zu können..





Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oft waren wir uns ja nicht einig, daher ein ehrliches "Danke" dafür...


----------



## Sharpo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wer jammert?
> Hast du mich schon jammern gehört / gelesen?
> Ich analysiere und stelle richtig..
> nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...



Von Fertig machen ist man weit entfernt. Harte Kritik, ja.
Verständlich wenn man solchen Blödsinn von ihm lesen muss.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Tja sind die Stipper doch wach geworden. Der Zorn kommt spät aber er kommt. Und er trifft die verantwortlichen Personen.

Die Warnungen wurden in den Wind geschlagen jetzt müssen die verantwortlichen Verbandsvertreter auch die Suppe auslöffeln die Sie mit gekocht haben.

Hoffentlich schmeckt jeder Löffel richtig "gut".:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Der Quinger rennt und macht und tut...
> und an jeder Ecke bekommt er einen in den Arxxx oder das Messer in den Rücken.
> 
> Macht weiter so. Ihr Weltverbesserer und Stammtischcowboys #q



Das hat alles gar nichts mit Weltverbesserei zu tun. Die logische Forderung, die Quinger und ggf. vorhandene Mitstreiter vertreten müssten, wollen sie als Vertreter der Angler ernstgenommen werden, ist die Bereitschaft des DAFV, seine Mitgliedschaft in internationalen Wettangelverbänden an einen vom DAFV unabhängigen Verband (der dann vielleicht nicht mehr gemeinnützig ist, was aber kaum jemanden stören wird) abzutreten.

 Damit wäre das Thema Wettangeln seitens DAFV vom Tisch und der freie Wettbewerb würde entscheiden, welchen verbänden sich Vereine und Angler anschließen (viele vermutlich beiden).

 Unter dem Mantel des DAFV zu versuchen, Verschlimmbesserungen herbeizuführen, ist kompletter Unfug und zeugt in meinen Augen schlicht von Führungsschwäche und Angst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was keiner von den CT-Leuten rafft ist, dass sie seit 1995 mit dem Status der Gemeinnützigkeit ihrer Vereine und Verbände spielen.



 Und wen interessiert die Gemeinnützigkeit? Mich jedenfalls nicht und eine ganze Reihe anderer Leute, die ich kenne, auch nicht.

 So langsam kommt Bewegung in die Sache und das ist gut so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Jaja, die Sache mit dem Abgrund..

Und die Gemeinnützigkeit interessiert deswegen so viele, weil viele Gewässer nur an gemeinnützige verpachtet werden, weil der Status des Naturschutzverbandes davon abhängt, weil teilweise auch der Status des Landesfischereiverbndes dranhängt, und, und, und..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> (der dann vielleicht nicht mehr *gemeinnützig *ist, was aber kaum jemanden stören wird)



Ich denke nicht das das so einfach ist. Ein Verband der nicht mehr gemeinnützig ist kann keine Spendenquittungen ausstellen. Damit haben die "Spender" dann das Problem das ihre Förderung auch nicht mehr vom FinAmt anerkannt wird. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Verband auf alle Einnahmen Steuern entrichten müsste...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2014)

Blauzahn schrieb:


> Was ich aber absolut nicht abkann ist, wenn jemand hier nach Strich und Faden fertig gemacht wird.
> Das ist einfach nur billig !



Wer ******** baut, muss mit der Reaktion darauf klarkommen. Dabei unterstelle ich nicht, dass dies gewollt ist, aber letztendlich zählt das Resultat.

 Und ja, ich glaube, eine ganze Reihe Leute könnte das besser. Diese werden aber wohl nicht an das Ruder gelassen, weil es dann aus ist mit der großen Harmonie und der DAFV plötzlich in einer Wettbewerbssituation steht.

 Das Horrorszenario ist für den DAFV nämlich, wenn sich plötzlich ein Wettangler-Verband gründet, der Qualifikationen und andere Events im befreundeten Ausland stattfinden lässt (Niederlande, Polen, Frankreich etc.), im Inland auf Konfrontationskurs zu Tierschutzverbänden geht, Änderungen am Tierschutzgesetz einfordert und plötzlich stellen sich DAFV-Angler die Frage, ob sie noch im richtigen Verband sind und die Landesverbände geraten unter Druck.

 Gott bewahre uns vor diesen Zuständen! |rolleyes



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das das so einfach ist. Ein Verband der nicht mehr gemeinnützig ist kann keine Spendenquittungen ausstellen. Damit haben die "Spender" dann das Problem das ihre Förderung auch nicht mehr vom FinAmt anerkannt wird. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Verband auf alle Einnahmen Steuern entrichten müsste...



 Klar werden die Beiträge steigen. Aber in sage euch voraus, dass die Wettkampfangler bereit sein werden, diese Beiträge zu zahlen. Lasst es doch mal drauf ankommen. genau davor haben doch die Verantwortlichen die Hosen voll, sonst wäre das längst passiert.

 Ihr lasst euch immer alle so was von an der Nase herumführen von diesen angeblichen Insidern. Alles aufgeblasene Luftballons. Einfach mal reinstechen und schauen, was passiert.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einfach mal reinstechen und schauen, was passiert.



Die heiße Luft kommt raus. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Lasst es doch mal drauf ankommen. genau davor haben doch die Verantwortlichen die Hosen voll, sonst wäre das längst passiert



Besser und zielführender als ein mauschelnder DSAV, der gemeinnützig in den DAFV  will, wär das allemal - haben wir ja schon mehrmals vorgeschlagen..

Aber die werden schon wissen was sie tun..

Wie bei der Fusion ja auch..

oder so..........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jaja, die Sache mit dem Abgrund..
> 
> Und die Gemeinnützigkeit interessiert deswegen so viele, weil viele Gewässer nur an gemeinnützige verpachtet werden, weil der Status des Naturschutzverbandes davon abhängt, weil teilweise auch der Status des Landesfischereiverbndes dranhängt, und, und, und..



Warum sollte ein Wettangelverband Gewässer pachten müssen? Ich würde den Schulterschluss mit Vereinen und Verbänden im benachbarten Ausland suchen und Anglern die direkte Mitgliedschaft anbieten. Dann Qualifikationen etc. im Ausland organisieren, im Inland ordentlich die Werbetrommel rühren. 

 Die Kosten dieses Verbandes hielten sich sehr in Grenzen, die Teilnahme an Wettangeln wäre garantiert, der positive Effekt für die Angler wäre immens und kein Angler würde etwas riskieren, da er wie heute nebenher in seinen Vereinsstrukturen weiter angeln würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Warum sollte ein Wettangelverband Gewässer pachten müssen?



Ein Wettangelverband nicht, der nicht bei gemeinnützigen Vereinen trainiert, sichtet oder qualifiziert (ab ins Ausland oder an Privatgewässer)  - aber die dem DAFV angeschlossenen Verbände und Vereine, weswegen die mit der jetzigen Praxis eben Gefahr laufen, die ganze so organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand zu fahren.

Das ist das, was die ja nicht begreifen können/wollen..

Zudem müsste dann der DAFV zuerst mal die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft auf/weitergeben - den Teufel werden die tun, und sich so wieder nen Konkurrenzverband schaffen.

Und ohne Möglichkeit an den CIPS-Wettangelmeisterschaften teilzunehmen, kriegt auch ein Wettanglerverband die Wettangler nicht..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ein Teufelskreis :q:q:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Wettangelverband nicht, der nicht bei gemeinnützigen Vereinen trainiert, sichtet oder qualifiziert (ab ins Ausland oder an Privatgewässer) - aber die dem DAFV angeschlossenen Verbände und Vereine, weswegen die mit der jetzigen Praxis eben Gefahr laufen, die ganze so organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand zu fahren.
> 
> Das ist das, was die ja nicht begreifen können/wollen..
> 
> ...


 
 Deswegen: CIPS-Mitgliedschaft weg von DAFV (der sie ja offensichtlich eh nicht haben will) und an einen neuen Verband parallel zum DAFV vergeben.

 Frage: Wäre der DAFV dazu bereit? Ich glaube, die Antwort ist Nein, weil die vor einem Parallelverband, der plötzlich Anglerinteressen vertreten würde, schlichtweg Angst haben.

 Kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Frage: Wäre der DAFV dazu bereit? Ich glaube, die Antwort ist Nein, weil die vor einem Parallelverband, der plötzlich Anglerinteressen vertreten würde, schlichtweg Angst haben.


Jetzt hast Dus!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Dus!!
> #6#6#6



Andererseits bin ich gespannt, wie der DAFV sich positionieren will, wenn die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgrund verbandsinterner Anweisungen ad absurdum geführt wird, da keine Wettangeln mehr statthaft sind (Berücksichtigung des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes auch bei Angeln im Ausland etc.).

 Der ganze Vorstand wirkt auf mich komplett planlos. Ein Bild des Jammers.

 Einer meiner ehemaligen Chefs hat bei gegebenen Anlässen immer gesagt: Woher soll ich wissen, was ich denke, bevor ich höre, was ich sage. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der ganze Vorstand wirkt auf mich komplett planlos. Ein Bild des Jammers.


Jetzt hast Dus...
#6#6#6


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Andererseits bin ich gespannt, wie der DAFV sich positionieren will, wenn die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgrund verbandsinterner Anweisungen ad absurdum geführt wird, da keine Wettangeln mehr statthaft sind (Berücksichtigung des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes auch bei Angeln im Ausland etc.).
> 
> :vik:


Das wird weiterlaufen wie bisher, alles wird über den DSAV abgewickelt und der DAFV ( ja noch kein Mitglied im DAFV ) ist raus, wird doch heute schon so gehandhabt . Ich bin auch richjtig gespannt, ob der Verein überhaupt aufgenommen wird - das ist m.E. noch lange nicht raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Das wird weiterlaufen wie bisher, alles wird über den DSAV abgewickelt und der DAFV ( ja noch kein Mitglied im DAFV ) ist raus,



*Der DAFV ist eben damit zukünftig gegenüber den Finanzbehörden nicht raus* - sowenig wie er 2013 und jetzt 2014 raus war und als Rechtsnachfolger auch für die vor 2013 im DAV wie VDSF stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen mit drin hängt (steuerlich, Gemeinnützigkeit, Abrechnung über nicht bilanzierte Treuhand/Anderkonten, tatsächliche Geschäftsführung, alles zigmal ausgeführt..).

Da der DAFV Mitgliedsbeiträge zur Finanzierung der CIPS einsetzt und nur über den DAFV gemeldet werden kann, selbst wenn der DSAV oder andere das dann praktisch durchführen sollten..

Sollte angesichts der Finanzen der DAFV noch bis zur HV im November bestehen, wird das sicher eine interessante HV, da immerhin mal zwei Landesverbände das Problem erkannt haben.

Und zur Eigensicherung (ihre Gemeinnützigkeit) gegenüber den Finanzbehörden die Beiträge für den DAFV bis zur Klärung der 2013 und 2014 stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen auf ein Sperrkonto gelegt haben.

Spätestens da wirds dann wohl richtig krachen, weil die das eben nicht (wie nicht nur von uns verlangt) alles VOR der (Kon)Fusion vernünftig geklärt haben.

Mal sehen, was die Trümmertruppen da jetzt versuchen auszumauscheln, um auf der einen Seite nicht durch solche Veranstaltungen in die Gefahr zu geraten, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren. 

Und auf der anderen Seite die ehemaligen DAV-Landesverbände "befrieden" zu können, die ihre Angler ja dreist angelogen haben vor der Fusion (ohne Zeitdruck, nur mit festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte,  nichts ändert sich etc.)..

Sollten die irgendwo nen Goldtopf auftun, ihre finanziellen Schwierigkeiten und Probleme geregelt zu kriegen (VDSF/DAFV-Gmbh und DAV-Grundstücke sind ja trotz mehrfacher Nachfragen schriftlich wie auf Versammlungen sowenig geklärt, wie der Beitrag von 2 Euro im Fusionsvertrag genauso festgeschrieben ist wie die 2 Geschäftsstellen etc..), wirds die Trümmertruppe dann wegen solcher nicht vorher geregelter  inhaltlicher und angelpolitischer Gründe zerlegen..

*Gäbe es jetzt intelligentere und weitsichtigere Leute aus Wettangelkreisen, würden die für diesen Fall schon mal einen nicht gemeinnützigen, bundesweiten Verein aufmachen.

Statt weiter vom mauschelnden Ex-DAV zu träumen oder auf den in den DAFV wollenden, noch gemeinnützigen DSAV falsche Hoffnungen zu setzen..

Und sich mit der CIPS in Verbindung setzen, um im wahrscheinlichen Falle einer Im- oder Explosion des DAFV für Deutschland die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft übernehmen zu können..*


----------



## Elbangler_70 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wie sagte der Präsident eines DAV-LV vor der Fusion:


> ach die wollen das doch auch. (VDSF-LV zum Thema Wettangeln/Angelveranstaltungen) Die wollen sich ändern, deshalb die Fusion.


Nun wie weit sie sich ändern werden wir dann spätestens im November sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nur für die, welche das nicht auf dem Schirm haben (das DAFV-Präsidium z. B. (mit Ausnahme der Wettangelmauschler da)):
Dieses Wochenende findet ja das 3-Länder-Wettangeln in Abbendorf statt.

Analog zum 6-Nationen-Angeln wird das wohl auch über Einladung des DAFV geschehen sein..

Nur, dass dieses Wettangeln in Deutschland stattfindet.....

Nur mal so zur Info, da darüber ja auch nicht der bis dato bezüglich Wettangelveranstaltungen gegenüber dem DAFV deutlich auskunftsfreudigere DSAV nun auch nix mehr verlauten lässt..

Ich weiss auch nicht, in wie weit die Jungs vom CT drüber berichten werden, daher mal zu eurer Info..


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

S.Q. sieht weiterhin viele Möglichkeiten ( lt. CT-Forum), trotz des "innerparteilichen" Votum seitens des DAFV an Wettangeln im In-und Ausland teilzunehmen . Schön wäre es, wenn er der großen Öffenlichkeit einmal erklähren würde, wie man sich qualifizieren kann - es gibt ja auch "Old-Man-Wettfischen" , da würde ich glatt auch in D dran teilnehmen. In jungen Jahren, als das Wettfischen noch an jeder Ecke in D betrieben wurde, war ich eigentlich ganz gut und auch bei offenen Veranstaltungen dieser Ü60-Fischen im Ausland, kann ich immer noch ganz gut mithalten - diese DAFV-Richtlinie interessiert mich nicht im geringsten  ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wenn der Herr Quinger was richtig machen will, dann löst er sich komplett vom DAFV, pfeift auf Gemeinnützigkeit und Naturschutzstatus und lebt in einem reinen Anglerverband. Um die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS muss er halt buhlen oder warten, bis sich der DAFV auflöst. 

Wenn er dann Wettfischen im Ausland organisiert, oder an solchen mit einer Truppe teilnimmt, dann sind das halt alles Privatleute die sich unabhängig von Verein und DAFV-Verband anmelden.

Meine Herren, so schwer ist das doch nicht zu begreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Herren, so schwer ist das doch nicht zu begreifen.


Wie oft haben wir das schon geschrieben?
Raus aus DAFV und Gemeinützigkeit..

Für manche ist das eben doch etwas schwerer zu begreifen...

Und manche wählen die dann auch noch...

passt scho...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August
> 
> *International erfolgreiche Angler? Der DAFV ignoriert es!​*Ein Kommentar
> 
> ...



Nun hat ja am Wochenende das 3-Nationen-Wettangeln stattgefunden, sogar in Deutschland..

Mit Mannschaften aus Deutschland, den Niederlanden und Luxemburg..

Während bisher auch auf den Seiten des nicht zum DAFV gehörenden Splitterverbandes DSAV der DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder Quinger, Emonts und Panno immer auch über jede DAFV-Veranstaltung berichtet wurde, ist diesmal Schweigen im Walde.

Bislang wurden diese Veranstaltungen immer vom DAV veranstaltet, seit der (Kon)Fusion vom DAFV über den Referenten bzw. zuständigen Vize veranstaltet bzw. dazu "eingeladen" (wahrscheinlich ohne das Präsidium insgesamt darüber vollständig zu informieren).

Wie das diesmal war beim 3 Nationen-Wettangeln war und warum diesmal auch vom DSAV keinerlei Infos kommen (beim DAFV ists man ja gewohnt, siehe oben), konnten wir bis jetzt noch nicht recherchieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Angeblich soll die deutsche Wettangelmannschaft beim 3-Nationen-Angeln sogar den ersten Platz gemacht haben (noch nicht bestätigt, aber sehr wahrscheinlich) - und dann keinerlei Veröffentlichung dazu - typisch..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Lest euch mal den Kommentar von Steffen Quinger (User Diaflash) von gestern Abend durch:
http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-Leitsaetze-Gemeinschaftsfischen.php

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#q#q#q


----------



## muddyliz (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lest euch mal den Kommentar von Steffen Quinger (User Diaflash) von gestern Abend durch:
> http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-Leitsaetze-Gemeinschaftsfischen.php
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat#q#q#q


Man kann ja mal versuchen, Schlechtes schön zu reden. |bla:|bla:|bla:
Für wie blöd hält eigentlich Herr Quinger die deutschen Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nicht die Angler kann er für blöd halten, die nehmen die Verbände eh nicht ernst  - die organisierten Angelfischer im DAFV vielleicht?
Nur die können ja an den Verbandswettangeln teilnehmen..


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lest euch mal den Kommentar von Steffen Quinger (User Diaflash) von gestern Abend durch:
> http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-Leitsaetze-Gemeinschaftsfischen.php


Ja, da geht's wunderbar ab.
Da sag noch mal einer, das AB ist das Randale-Forum!
Ist doch Kirchenchor-Kaffeetrinken hier gegen das Gemetzel dort. :m


----------



## Dunraven (5. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie das diesmal war beim 3 Nationen-Wettangeln war und warum diesmal auch vom DSAV keinerlei Infos kommen (beim DAFV ists man ja gewohnt, siehe oben), konnten wir bis jetzt noch nicht recherchieren..



Vermutlich weil ihr denen nicht einmal 24 Stunden Zeit zum Abbauen, heimfahren und schlafen lasst. #q
Der erste Bericht ist aus meiner Sicht verflixt schnell online, 1 Tag nach der Veranstaltung ist ein Zeitraum der absolut ok ist.
http://dsav.eu/treffen-der-3-nation...ds=10204297166849981&fb_action_types=og.likes

Glückwunsch zum Erfolg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Vermutlich weil ihr denen nicht einmal 24 Stunden Zeit zum Abbauen, heimfahren und schlafen lasst



Doch immer..

Wir haben uns nur an den bisherigen Zeiten bei den anderen Wettangelmeisterschaften orientiert - da waren die vom DSAV wesentlich fixer, da gabs sogar schon Vorankündigen etc. bzw. erste Berichte von den Angeln direkt..

Zudem ist der Bericht inhaltlich diesmal noch dünner gegenüber den anderen..

War das eine Veranstaltung über den DAFV, eingeladen vom DAFV wie beim 6-Nationen-Angeln?

Oder eine vom DSAV?

Waren die Mannschaften vielleicht nur irgendwelche Privatleute, die sich getroffen haben zum Wettangeln aus den 3 Nationen und das hatte mit den Verbänden gar nix zu tun?

Wer hat das organisiert (Verband, Verein, Privaleute?) und finanziert?

Wem kann man also dafür danken?

Bin auch mal gespannt wie das bei der Senioren WM wird und bei den ganzen anstehenden Salzwasserwettangeln (DMV/DAFV) wird mit Berichten des DAFV...

Da der DSAV unbedingt (für mich unverständlich) in den DAFV will, übt er sich also schon in der VDSF/DAV/DAFV-Tradition der Nicht- bzw- Desinformation..

Wers braucht...


----------



## Knispel (5. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lest euch mal den Kommentar von Steffen Quinger (User Diaflash) von gestern Abend durch:
> http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/DAFV-Leitsaetze-Gemeinschaftsfischen.php
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat#q#q#q



Ich verfolge mit großen Interesse die dortige Diskussion. S.Q verweist immer auf die LV`s - daran sollen sich die interessierten Angler wenden. Der LV sagt : Frag deinen Verein ( stimmt, der LV ist ja auch nur für den Verein zuständig aber nicht für den Einzelangler - der darf nur das Geld geben ) dieser sagt  aber : Wir machen kein Wett - und Hegefischen, dass was die da sagen interessiert uns deshalb nicht ....
Woher soll ich jetzt bitteschön Infos bekommen ?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Woher soll ich jetzt bitteschön Infos bekommen ?


 
Vom heiligen Geist.


----------



## Dunraven (6. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch immer..
> 
> Wir haben uns nur an den bisherigen Zeiten bei den anderen Wettangelmeisterschaften orientiert - da waren die vom DSAV wesentlich fixer, da gabs sogar schon Vorankündigen etc. bzw. erste Berichte von den Angeln direkt..
> 
> Zudem ist der Bericht inhaltlich diesmal noch dünner gegenüber den anderen..



Jetzt bleib aber bitte mal fair!
Du hast scheinbar nie mit sowas zu tun gehabt.
Erstens ist das keine Wettangelmeisterschaft.
Zweitens haben bei den Meisterschaften oft die Trainer oder Teilnehmer etwas geschrieben. Wenn das hier keiner macht, dann gibt es eben auch weniger zu lesen.
Drittens, und das ist der aus meiner Sicht wichtigste Punkt, waren sie da nicht Veranstalter. Wenn ich ein Angeln veranstalte, dann sitzen die Teilnehmer im Anschluß 90-120 Minuten zusammen und warten und fragen sich warum es so lange dauert. Geht mir genau so wenn ich wo anders teilnehme. Aber ich selbst sitze in der Zeit nicht herum und warte sondern ich bin beschäftigt damit das die Fangmeldungen kommen damit ich die auswerten kann, ob der Transport der Fische problemlos klappt, das alle etwas zu Essen bekommen, usw. usw. Und wenn die dann nach 90.120 Minuten nach Hause fahren, dann auch noch mit dem Aufräumen. Erkennst Du den Unterschied? Die die warten, können in der Zeit z.B. schon schreiben, sie warten ja eh. Aber die Organisatoren sind froh wenn sie sich nach einem lagen Tag endlich mal ausruhen können. Denn sie waren ja auch schon ne ganze Zeit vor den anderen da, um alles vorzubereiten. 

Da solltest Du also fair genug sein den Unterschied Gastgeber und Gast zu berücksichtigen, und auch zu unterscheiden wer schreibt was. Das meiste was Du angesprochen hast kam eben nicht von den Verbands Leuten sondern vom Trainer, Teilnehmer usw. Und wie ich schon schrieb, der eine schreibt das auch gerne etwas dazu, der andere nicht, und das waren ja auch ganz andere Leute hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Erstens ist das keine Wettangelmeisterschaft.


Das stimmt, das war keine Meisterschaft, sondern wie das 6-Nationen-Angeln nur ein Wettangeln laut des Erlasses vom BMF (überwiegend Wettbewerbscharakter, Mannschaften, Plätze markieren/verlosen, Setzkescher, Fische nicht töten, etc.) unter Teilnahme mehrerer Mannschaften aus verschiedenen Nationen..



> Da solltest Du also fair genug sein den Unterschied Gastgeber und Gast zu berücksichtigen



Wer war denn "Gastgeber"?

War das eine Veranstaltung über den DAFV, eingeladen vom DAFV wie beim 6-Nationen-Angeln, laut Veröffentlichung DSAV?

Oder eine vom DSAV selber?

Waren die Mannschaften vielleicht nur irgendwelche Privatleute, die sich getroffen haben zum Wettangeln aus den 3 Nationen und das hatte mit den Verbänden gar nix zu tun?

Wer hat das organisiert (Verband, Verein, Privaleute?) und finanziert?

Wem kann man also dafür danken?


----------



## Tomasz (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> ....
> Woher soll ich jetzt bitteschön Infos bekommen ?



Hier hat der LSFV Niedersachsen den Entwurf zu den Leitsätzen zu Gemeinschaftsfischen veröffentlicht und somit den Interessierten zugänglich gemacht.
Es wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel und ein ewiger Kritikpunkt an den anderen Verbandsstrukuren bleiben, warum die solch wichtige Dokumente nicht online und damit der Diskussion an der Basis stellen können.
Danke nach Niedersachsen#6.

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Verband/dafv_leitsaetze_ gemeinschaftsfischen_entwurf.pdf

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die wollen nicht, dass man bereits vorab mitreden kann! Vollendete Tatsachen sind das Zauberwort... geht einfacher und man muss sich nicht wirklich der Diskussion stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier hat der LSFV Niedersachsen den Entwurf zu den Leitsätzen zu Gemeinschaftsfischen veröffentlicht und somit den Interessierten zugänglich gemacht.
> Es wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel und ein ewiger Kritikpunkt an den anderen Verbandsstrukuren bleiben, warum die solch wichtige Dokumente nicht online und damit der Diskussion an der Basis stellen können.
> Danke nach Niedersachsen#6.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info!!!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier hat der LSFV Niedersachsen den Entwurf zu den Leitsätzen zu Gemeinschaftsfischen veröffentlicht und somit den Interessierten zugänglich gemacht.
> Es wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel und ein ewiger Kritikpunkt an den anderen Verbandsstrukuren bleiben, warum die solch wichtige Dokumente nicht online und damit der Diskussion an der Basis stellen können.
> Danke nach Niedersachsen#6.
> 
> ...



Klasse - Offenheit wie es sein sollte. Wenn ich den Text so lese - warum macht z.B. LV Bremen so ein Geheimnis davon und Herr S. das so versteckt hält, dass noch nicht einmal die Vereine etwas erfahren ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Klasse - Offenheit wie es sein sollte. Wenn ich den Text so lese - warum macht z.B. LV Bremen so ein Geheimnis davon und Herr S. das so versteckt hält, dass noch nicht einmal die Vereine etwas erfahren ....



Vielleicht - ich weiß das ist nahe an einer Unterstellung- weil er weiß dass diese Leitsätze nicht die geringste Bedeutung für die Bemessung des BFM bezüglich der Abgabenordnung haben. 

Das ist soviel wert, wie wenn der Bund der Steuerzahler neue Richtlinien für die Bemessung der Einkommenssteuer erarbeitet. 

Interessiert das Finanzamt nicht die Bohne. 

Das ist reine Augenwischerei, mit denen den zu Recht um Ihre Gemeinnützigkeit bangenden LV Sand in die Augen gestreut werden soll, damit die Ihre Beiträge nicht auf ein Sperrkonto legen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn allen, die Informationen meinen geheim halten zu müssen, welche meinen mauscheln, tarnen und tricksen zu können, in der Praxis ganz einfach gezeigt wird, dass es auch anders geht:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Und wenn dann auch gleich noch erklärt wird, was Sache ist. 

Dass zwar der DAFV den Landesverbänden einen Entwurf für neue Leitsätze zur Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsangeln übermittelt hat.

Aber gleich der Hinweis, dass dieser Entwurf keinerlei Rechtsgültigkeit hat. 


Da dazu folgende Punkte berücksichtigt sein müssen:

1) von der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV und
2) von den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder genehmigt werden und 
3) benötigt die Zustimmung des Bundesministeriums für Finanzen (BMF)

Bis zur Verabschiedung neuer Bestimmungen würden weiterhin die Richtlinie des BMF von 1991 gelten:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Verband/bmf-1991 gemeinnutzigkeit-wettfischen.pdf

*Leider haben sie nicht darauf hingewiesen,* dass die *Freigabe ihrer Beitragsgelder *für den DAFV *NICHT *von irgendwelchen eh nicht rechtsgültigen* neuen Leitlinien abhäng*t, sondern von einer Bestätigung des BMF, dass die 2013 und 2014 unter Regie des DAFV national und international stattgefundenen Wettangeln auch unter Verwendung von Treuhand- und Anderkonten nicht gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit verstossen haben.

Da sonst die Gefahr besteht, dass auch die LV ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.

Es ist also auch hier nicht vollumfänglich, aber wenigstens besser als bei anderen Seiten/Landesverbänden informiert.


----------



## gründler (9. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Seit Jahren..ach seit Jahrzehnten wird vorgeschlagen ein Verband zu schaffen der sich nicht dem Naturschutz unterwirft und der auf die Gemeinnützigkeit verzichtet.

Und sich ausschliesslich der Lobbyarbeit Pro Angeln mit allen Facetten kümmern könnte ohne unter "Zugzwang" dritter zu stehen.


Aus irgendwelchen gründen möchte man dieses aber nicht. 



|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich denke da noch einen Schritt weiter.
Noch besser wäre ein Verband, der dafür kämpft, dass Anglerinteressen _inkl. Wettfischen_ wieder als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden, 
also u.a. das Ziel verfolgt, diesen unseligen (durch den VDSF initiierten) BMF-Erlass vom Tisch zu kriegen.

Einen Verband, der gegen überzogene Tierschutzregelungen antritt, sogar für eine Neu-Formulierung/-Auslegung des §1 TierSchG, bei dem Fische ausgenommen werden müssen.

Trotzdem könnte so ein Verband Naturschutz auf seine Fahne schreiben, aber halt _hinter_ den Anglerinteressen. Und trotzdem könnte so ein Verband auch selbst gemeinnützig sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das, was die in Zukunft machen (sollen, wollen oder nicht), ist hier doch gar nicht das Problem oder Thema.

Es haben 2013 und 2014 nationale und internationale Veranstaltungen unter der Regie des DAFV stattgefunden, die nicht dem Erlass des BMF als Hege/Gemeinschaftsangeln entsprechen, sondern nach dem Erlass klar als Wettangeln einzuordnen sind.

Zudem wurden die, zumindest teilweise (schon seit Jahren, über die Vorgänger DAV (Treuhand) wie VDSF (Anderkonten)) über Treuhand- und Anderkonten abgerechnet, es wurden teilweise für zigtausende Euros Goldmünzen als "Andenken" und "Ehrengaben" ausgeschüttet, das alles in Verbindung mit dem Erlass ist nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit in Verbindung zu bringen..

Hier gehts schlicht nur darum, ob der DAFV handeln will (Selbstanzeige mit Hinweis auf Fusionswirren und großem mea culpa) und dann hoffen, dass die Finanzbehörden das so akzeptieren ohne all zu drastische Strafen oder Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit????

Oder wartet, bis die Finanzbehörden mit den Ermittlungen soweit sind, dass eine Selbstanzeige dann auch sinnlos wäre (denke an ADAC, Hoeness, Schwarzer etc.)????

Solange die aber weiter mauscheln, weiter solche Veranstaltungen durchführen (aktuell Wettangel-WM Handicap und Senioren, CIPS-Veranstaltung, direkte Förderung durch Mitgliedsbeiträge, Anmeldung durch den DAFV, aussuchen der Teilnehmer über entsprechende Veranstaltungen in Deutschland = weiterführend, etc.) ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, riskiert der DAFV die Aberkennung (auch rückwirkend) der Gemeinnützigkeit wegen tatsächlicher Geschäftsführung, §63, AO, sowie des Ausschliesslichkeitsgrundsatzes §56, AO.

Mit Steuernachzahlungen, Strafen, Aberkennung Naturschutzstatus, bei den LV dann auch unwirksam werden von Pachtverträgen von Gewässern, die nur an gemeinnützige verpachtet werden, nachfolgend auch Abererkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei Angelvereinen,  etc., etc...

Da dies zudem alles auch schon auf diversen Versammlungen des DAFV (HV, VA) eingebracht wurde durch verschiedenste LV mit Anfragen und auch durch Protokolle dokumentiert, kann sich auch kein LV rausreden, er hätte es nicht gewusst. Ebenfalls (siehe Eingangsposting hier) haben auch wir im November 2013 schon den Bundes- wie die Landesverbände aufmerksam gemacht - gehandelt wurde bis heute nicht

Das alles wäre ohne (Kon)Fusion kein Problem gewesen, da dann immer ein Bundesverband über geblieben wäre, wenns beim anderen Probleme diesbezüglich gegeben hätte und so nicht ALLE LV gefährdet wären.

Damit droht denen mit nur einem BV nun aber ALLEN LV ebenfalls der Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit, wenns beim BV knallt.

Ausser momentan Rheinischer und NDS..

Die durch ihr Handeln auch gegenüber ihren Landesfinanzbehörden bereits klar gemacht haben, dass sie die Probleme erkannt haben.

Und vor allem dann auch, dass sie dann direkt und konkret gehandelt haben und vor einer Lösung nicht gemeinnützigkeitswidrig weiter (Beitrags)Gelder an den DAFV geben.

Und bevor nicht diese Altlasten erledigt sind, braucht sich niemand im DAFV Gedanken zu machen, wie solche Veranstaltungen zukünftig weiterhin gegen die klaren Erlasse des BMF durchgeführt, getrickst und gemauschelt werden können - das wird denen IMMER wieder auf die Füsse fallen, solange die genannten Altlasten nicht geklärt sind....

*Solange der DAFV an seiner CIPS-Mitgliedschaft festhält statt die weiterzugeben an Externe (am besten gleich an nicht gemeinnützige), wird sich so oder so an der Situation nichts ändern können, es wird höchstens schlimmer..*


----------



## m-spec (9. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Drosse reloaded?


----------



## Wegberger (10. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo,

Nahe Zukunftsvision:
ich denke der Weg ist doch vorgezeichnet -> 2020 haben der DAFV und die LV`s das aktive Angeln abgeschafft und die Vereine überzeugt, dass passives Angeln und passive Mitgliedschaften der zahlenden passiven Angler - das einzige Möglichkeit sind in Deutschland Angeln und Naturschutz gemeinnützig unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Der Markt für virtuelle Gewässer, Köder. Tackle und Co. wird einer neuen Branche ein start up technischen Aufschwung beschweren. Sogar Komoran- und Wasserpestviren Anbieter werden schnell für einen realistischen Touch unter der Drei-D Brille sorgen.

Durch die Koorperation der DAFV mit einer nahen GmbH werden diese neue virtuelle Angelwelt mit PETA und NABU zusammen entwickelt um eine geistige Ausrichtung zu geläuterten Naturliebhaber zu gewährleisten. 

Wettangel ??? was soll das sein? Ach die Wette das du ohne bestandenen PETA und NABU Test noch nicht mal die Lizenz für eine virtuelle Angel erhälst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sorry, wenn  ich das so hart schreibe.

*Ihr habts leider nicht begriffen:*
Natürlich sind Wertungsangeln, vergleichende Angeln, Wettangeln, auch mit hältern, umsetzen etc. *in Deutschland*  -* je nach Bundesland **-  legal möglich.*.

Weder Strafrecht, Tierschutzgesetz noch alle Landesfischereigesetze schliessen das grundsätzlich aus.

*Es ist nur bundesweit zur Zeit eben NICHT MÖGLICH  für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände - wegen der Finanzbehörden..*

Die gemeinnützigen müssen das entweder lassen.

Oder ihre Gemeinnützigkeit aufgeben.

Oder bekommen vom Finanzamt, wenn die das mitkriegen, eben die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt mit Steuernachzahlungen, Strafen etc..

*Gemeinnützige haben sich also an die Maßgaben des Erlasses vom BMF zu Wettangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit zu halten - da dieser Erlass eben die Voraussetzungen für gemeinnützige Angelvereine regelt.

Nicht gemeinnützige müssen das natürlich nicht, da die nicht vom Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit abhängen und eh nicht gemeinnützig sind.*

Privatleute, Firmen, nicht gemeinnützige Vereine können solche Veranstaltungen an Gewässern, die nicht von gemeinnützigen Organisationen bewirtschaftet werden, jederzeit durchführen, sofern sie Landesgesetze und TSG beachten..

*Es gibt ja daher eine einfach Lösung:*
Deswegen sollte ja der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgeben!

Dass sich eine daran interessierte, NICHT gemeinnützige Organisation (muss wg. CIPS -Satzung meines Wissens aber ein e.V. sein), diese dann für das Süsswasserangeln in Deutschland sichern kann.

Die damit dann auch die Veranstaltungen durchführen kann, zu WM/EM fahren etc...

Was eben einem gemeinnützigen Verein wie dem DAFV (oder auch DSAV) NICHT möglich ist.

Jedenfalls nicht, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt zu bekommen.

Und damit auch die Gemeinnützigkeit ALLER LV (ohne momentan Rheinischer und NDS) und nachfolgend auch deren Vereine zu gefährden.



Warum aber der VDSF/DAFV sich an diese CIPS-Mitgliedschaft klammert, weiterhin solche Veranstaltungen durchführt und sich damit diesen Gefahren bez. der Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit aussetzt??

Und das, nachdem die ja selber die dem Erlass zu Grunde liegenden Richtlinien gegenüber  Tierschutzreferenten und BMF abgesegnet haben???..

Wird wohl an deren Kompetenz liegen - s.o......


Wenn der Dachverband das nicht mehr macht, liegt es an der Verantwortung der einzelnen Landesverbände und Vereine. 

Dann sind aber nicht mehr ALLE LV und deren Vereine gefährdet.

Sondern nur der jeweils veranstaltende/durchführende/teilnehmende Verein/LV..

Bei einem LV also wiederum dessen Vereine, bei Vereinen nur jeweils die selber.

*Was aber eben in meinen Augen gar nicht geht, das ist, dass der BV durch sein Verhalten die Gemeinnützigkeit ALLER ihm angeschlossenen LV und deren Vereine gefährdet.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin September

*Glückwunsch an den DAFV zur Teilnahme bei der Wettangelweltmeisterschaft Senioren und Handicap​*
Auch wenn es in Rom bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Wettangeln Handicap und Senioren nicht zu Titeln oder vorderen Platzierungen wie bei der Feeder-WM oder bei der Jugend-WM gereicht hat, ist es doch schön, dass der DAFV über seine direkte Förderung auch hier Wettangelmannschaften die Teilnahme ermöglicht hat.

Gerade, weil es zeigt, dass Angeln auch bei Inklusion und bei Älteren eine wichtige Rolle spielen kann.

Und wie dringend es auch daher wäre, entweder die Regeln bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem BMF zusammen anzupassen und so zu ändern, dass solche in Deutschland direkt geförderte Wettangeln und auch die Sichtung, Qualifikation und Training in Deutschland möglich wäre..

Oder eben die Organisation solcher Veranstaltungen nicht gemeinnützigen Organisationen zu überlassen, um nicht alle Landesverbände im DAFV der Gefahr auszusetzen, dadurch die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Selbstverständlich schreiben wir dazu wieder den DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landesverbände an, um zu erfahren, wann, wo und wie sie die Teilnehmer an dieser Wettangelweltmeisterschaft öffentlich würdigen werden.




> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorstände der Landes- und Spezialverbände des DAFV,
> 
> wir gratulieren dem ganzen DAFV recht herzlich zur Teilnahme der Mannschaften vom DAFV bei der Wettangelweltmeisterschaft Handicap und der Senioren am Wochenende in Rom.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Du gibst nicht auf,oder?

Öffentliche Würdigung von Wettanglern..tss


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wenn sie vom/über den DAFV die Mannschaften und Leute schicken, ist doch eine Würdigung danach dann doch auch angebracht, oder?


----------



## Knispel (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sie vom/über den DAFV die Mannschaften und Leute schicken, ist doch eine Würdigung danach dann doch auch angebracht, oder?



Du wirst eher einstimmig zum Präsidenten des DAFV gewählt, als dieses Wunder eintritt #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Irgendwann werden die nun ja irgendwie in die Puschen kommen müssen - wie auch immer letztlich.

Wenn noch mehr Landesverbände die Gefahr erkennen und Beiträge zurückhalten um sich selber zu schützen, werden sie halt dadurch zum Handeln gezwungen..

Ob und welche Richtlinien das nach sich zieht und welche Vorgehensweise gegenüber dem BMF, um ihren Vereinen weiterhin vernünftige Gemeinschaftsangeln zu ermöglichen, werden die sich dann schon anfangen müssen zu überlegeen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gegen die neuen Leitlinien zum Gemeinschaftsangeln formiert sich langsam Widerstand.

Siehe:
http://www.kav-nf.de/

Gut..

Nur leider haben die auch nicht begriffen, um was es wirklich geht:
Die Gemeinnützigkeit...

Und dass deswegen wie im Erlass des BMF eben die Sachen mit den Mannschaften drinsteht..

Und die nehmen das so ernst, dass die sich tatsächlich die Arbeit gemacht haben, den ursprünglichen Elendsentwurf zu verbessern.

Lobenswert.

Nur leider umsonst, da auch dieser neue Entwurf das eigentliche Problem, die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht mal angeht.

Und wenn dann noch so Dinge drinstehen, wie dass jedes Gemeinschafts- auch ein Hegeangeln sein muss, dann haben die nicht ml begriffen, dass das zwei Paar Schuhe sind.  Damit wird dann z. B. Traditions-, Königsangeln als Gemeinschaftsangelveranstaltung (was bisher möglich war, wenn nicht BMF-Kriterien bez. Wettangeln dagegen sprachen) jetzt auch noch unter das Diktat des Hegens gestellt.

Und natürlich muss es im Gegensatz zu deren Entwurf auch möglich sein, Fische ins gleiche Gewässer zurückzusetzen, wenn ein Angeln auch der Erhebung wissenschaftlicher Daten hinsichtlich Bestand und Kondition des Bestandes dienen sollte.

Also genauso unausgegoren und gefährlich wie der ursprüngliche Entwurf des DAFV - nur in anderen Punkten...

Es scheint einfach keiner über seinen eigenen, kleinen Tellerrand zu schauen..

Dazu wird verkannt, dass es sich auch da nur um rein verbandsinterne Leitlinien handelt, die keinerlei Einfluss auf lange bestehende und nach wie vor gültige Regelungen des BMF haben...

Aber immerhin bewegt sich mal was bei den organisierten, das muss und sollte man daher loben...........


----------



## mathei (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

zumindestens haben sie ihren weltmeister gratuliert. das war dann wohl sein letzter titel


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ist es nicht schön?

Während trotz unserer Gratulationsmails mit der Nachfrage, wann, wo und wie die erfolgreichen Teilnehmer der Wettangelmannschaften des DAFV geehrt werden würden, nie eine Antwort kam - und auch der Seite des DAFV nichts zu lesen war von den Erfolgen der Wettangler..

....da werden aber die Caster jedoch sofort auf der Seite des DAFV entsprechend veröffentlicht und gewürdigt:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/castingsport/castingsport-jugend-wm-in-kassel

Wer jetzt immer noch nicht begriffen hat, was die Glocke geschlagen hat - dass beim DAFV Angeln und Angler NIE eine dominierende Rolle spielen werden - dem kann man nicht mehr helfen und der hat definitiv den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört.......


----------



## Knispel (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt immer noch nicht begriffen hat, was die Glocke geschlagen hat - dass beim DAFV Angeln und Angler NIE eine dominierende Rolle spielen werden - dem kann man nicht mehr helfen und der hat definitiv den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört.......



Ich nenne das "Aufgabenteilung" , fürs Wettfischen sind die anderen ( DSAV ) zuständig. Dieser Verband erfüllt doch alles was du wünscht und ist für die Angler da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das ist erstens faktisch falsch, weil der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft innehat und der DSAV als Nicht-DAFV-Mitglied da gar nix machen kann.

Und zudem gehts hier nicht um den DSAV, sondern um die vom DAFV geförderten internationalen und nationalen Wettangeln 2013 und 2014 (nach den Richtlinien des BMF).


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die damals in den 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhundert ausgehandelten Richtlinien, dem BMF - Beamten und Sachbearbeitern sch.....egal sind. Wett - und die sogen. Hegefischen ( ich meine hiermit nicht die traditionellen Königsfischen ) werden an vielen Ecken durchgeführt ( komisch, aber erst seit der "Ächtung" des Wettfischen durch die Verbände ), die von dir angesprochenen Konsequenzen sind noch nie im ganz großen Stiel passiert und werden m.E. auch nicht passieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Sobald ein Finanzbeamter davon erfährt, MUSS er ermitteln, Offizialdelikt.

Und als Hilfe dazu hat er den Erlass des BMF; das klar macht, was im Sinne der Finanzbehörden (hat nix mit TSG oder Strafrecht zu tun) als der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechende Wettangeln anzusehen und zu werten und zu sanktionieren sind.

Wenn er sich nicht drum kümmert oder das niemand beim Finanzamt anzeigt (die sind zuständig für die Ermittlung, nicht das BMF), kann natürlich auch nix passieren - wenn man sich darauf verlassen will, bitte..


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Knispel


Du hast bei deinen Argumenten vergessen, dass sich seit den 90ern die Informationstechnik und auch die Struktur / Größe / Einfluss von  - nennen wir Sie gruppierten Angelgegnern - verändert hat.


Wenn früher der ASV Buxtehude sein Wettfischen abgehalten hat, dann hat das ggf gerade so das Dorf mitbekommen. Heute gibts Leute, die klappern alle möglichen ASV Vereine ab um in der öffentlichen Terminen nach sowas zu suchen. Spendengelder von mitleidigen Promis usw. ermöglichen das Full-Time Scanning erst ...


Dann wird erstmal angezeigt und die Vereine eingeschüchtert. Ob erfolg oder nicht ist egal... die Prozesskosten werden durch Spenden gedeckt...das sind Peanuts. Von den Leuten muss aber nur einmal den schlafen Hund FISKUS wecken....  Das zieht schnell einen Rattenschwanz von Folgen mit sich....


Außerdem gab es ja bereits einen Fall in Bayern wenn ich mich recht erinnere der dann vors Gericht ging. 


Und um mal wieder die Kurve auf das Thema zu bekommen - unser Verband übt sich in der Vogelstrauß Takitik. Bzw. er stellt sich was das Thema angeht tot...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Außerdem gab es ja bereits einen Fall in Bayern wenn ich mich recht erinnere der dann vors Gericht ging.


Das ging nicht vor Gericht, weil das Finanzamt das schlicht entscheidet und ein  Gericht damit nix zu tun hat.

Dazu müsste der Verein beim Finanzgericht dagegen klagen und kriegt dann evtl. noch ne richtige Prüfung vom FA reingewürgt, worauf die wohl keine gesteigerte Lust hatten.



> *unser Verband* übt sich in der Vogelstrauß Takitik. Bzw. er stellt sich was das Thema angeht tot...


Unser??????
Meiner nicht........


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und um mal wieder die Kurve auf das Thema zu bekommen - unser Verband übt sich in der Vogelstrauß Takitik. Bzw. er stellt sich was das Thema angeht tot...



Er stellt sich nicht tot - die Preese übernimmt seine 100 %tige "Tochter", der DSAV und der DAFV ist raus - der hat von eventuellen Anmeldungen zu intern. Fischen eben nichts gewusst, aber ob das im Falle eines Falles hilft ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> die Preese übernimmt seine 100 %tige "Tochter", der DSAV


Nochmal:
Der DSAV ist nicht im DAFV!

Hat zwar Antrag gestellt, scheint aber momentan im DAFV nicht der große Wunsch zu bestehen, den wirklich aufzunehmen.

Setzt also nicht immer solche Meldungen in die Welt - der DSAV hat nur insofern mit dem DAFV zu tun, als dass Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV diesen DSAV gegründet haben und ihm vorstehen.

Und zudem ist der DSAV als externer Verband nicht das Thema, wenns wie hier um den DAFV geht.


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ging nicht vor Gericht, weil das Finanzamt das schlicht entscheidet und ein  Gericht damit nix zu tun hat...



Und das Finanzamt hat in diesem speziellen Fall wie entschieden und mit welcher Begründung?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auf Grund vorgelegter Protokolle (bei der turnusmäßigen Überprüfungg) von deren HV stand da drin, dass Mitglieder von denen auf Wettbewerben waren und die wurden dafür auf der HV geehrt.

= (im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit/Erlass) unerlaubtes Wettangeln, was zwangsweise bei bekannt werden bei den Behörden zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit führen muss.

So wurde dann auch verfahren.


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grund vorgelegter Protokolle (bei der turnusmäßigen Überprüfungg) von deren HV stand da drin, dass Mitglieder von denen auf Wettbewerben waren und die wurden dafür auf der HV geehrt.
> 
> = (im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit/Erlass) unerlaubtes Wettangeln, was zwangsweise bei bekannt werden bei den Behörden zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit führen muss.
> 
> So wurde dann auch verfahren.



Kann man irgendwo nachlesen wie das genau ablief (Kommentare in einschlägigen Fachmagazinen z.B.)?
Wie groß der Verein war und mit welcher Satzung er die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt bekommen hat?
Ob der Verein in Widersperuch gegangen ist?
Welche weiteren Konsequenzen das für diesen Verein hatte? Gibt es da irgendwo etwas? Kann man sich im besten Fall mal persönlich an diesen Verein wenden? 
Oder sind der Name und die Hintergründe ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis und wenn ja warum?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich weiß nicht wieviele Finanzbeamte angeln, sicher einige . Es werden bestimmt auch welche in Foren lesen bzw. aktiv sein und von den Gegebenheiten wissen und was passiert ? Da will sich keiner die Finger verbrennen .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Oder sind der Name und die Hintergründe ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis und wenn ja warum?


Ja, die wollen das nicht öffentlich verbreitet haben, ich habe mehrmals telefoniert mit denen.

*Aber ist doch alles kein Problem:*
Wer meint, gegen den Erlass des BMF an die Finanzämter Angeln mit Platzmarkierung, Setzkeschern, nicht töten der Fische, Mannschaften, Preisen, weit über Tageskartenpreis liegenden Startgebühren,  Förderung internationaler Wettangeln (CIPS) mit dazu notwendigen Angeln mit weiterführendem Charakter wie Quali, Sichtung, Training etc.,durchführen zu können, kann sich ja unter entsprechender Vorlage dieser tatsächlichen Umstände (nicht der "geschönten" Ausschreibungen) beim jeweils für ihn zuständigen Finanzamt den Persilschein dafür holen.

Wer mit seinen Juristen und Steuerberatern geredet hat, statt einfach zu glauben, was von oben (BV, viele LV) erzählt wird, wird da eben vorsichtiger sein.
Und zum Schluss kommen, dass man lieber nicht die eigene Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet, weil der Bundesverband solche Angeln national und international fördert.
Und durch die Beitragszahlung an diesen BV dann ebenfalls eine Förderung solcher Angeln durch die LV mit dem Risiko des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit einhergeht.

Und dementsprechend seine Beiträge erstmal auf ein Sperrkonto bis zur Klärung legen.

Was ja mit der Klärung kein Problem sein kann, wenn man meint, das wäre kein Problem und eh alles falsch.....

Aber die sind ja alle doof, nur wer mauschelt und das weiter riskiert, hat wohl recht?????..............

Erschreckend finde ich persönlich, dass nur 2 LV diese Gefahr erkannt haben und reagieren!

Und der Rest inkl. BV weiter auf sein Glück vertraut, ohne das abzuklären mit den Finanzbehörden...

Jeder, wie er will...


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> ...Da will sich keiner die Finger verbrennen .....



Warum die Finger verbrennen, wenn doch in diesem Fall in Bayern die Gemeinnützigkeit zu Recht wegen Wettangeln entzogen wurde? 
Solche Fälle werden doch nicht so entschieden und dann verschwinden sie in der Versenkung. Wie die Diskussion hier zeigt, kann eine solche Entscheidung doch weitreichenden Charakter haben und ein ganzes, seit Jahrzenten bestehendes System zu Fall bringen. Da geht es doch nicht nur um die Verbände, deren Kohle und die Posten, die angeblich so toll und persönlich bereichernd sind. 
Das interessiert doch nicht nur die Angler sondern auch deren Gegner, die hier immer so verteufelt werden. Den Gegnern ist doch jedes Mittel Recht und dann lassen die sich trotz aller Hinweise aus dem AB ein solche Chance entgehen? 
Keiner weiß was darüber außer Thomas F. und eine Handvoll Eingeweihter? Das kann ich kaum glauben. Sowas würde egal ob bei den Anglern oder deren Gegnern wie ein Lauffeuer umgehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich kaum glauben



Es  braucht niemand irgendwas zu glauben!

Als verantwortlicher Funktionär (ob in Verein oder Verband) kann (in meinen Augen: MUSS) man das einfach abklären mit seinem Finanzamt..

*Und ist doch alles auch kein Problem:*
Wer meint, gegen den Erlass des BMF an die Finanzämter Angeln mit Platzmarkierung, Setzkeschern, nicht töten der Fische, Mannschaften, Preisen, weit über Tageskartenpreis liegenden Startgebühren,  Förderung internationaler Wettangeln (CIPS) mit dazu notwendigen Angeln mit weiterführendem Charakter wie Quali, Sichtung, Training etc. durchführen zu können, kann sich ja unter entsprechender Vorlage dieser tatsächlichen Umstände (nicht der "geschönten" Ausschreibungen) beim jeweils für ihn zuständigen Finanzamt den Persilschein dafür holen. 
Und damit sicherstellen, dass seine Veranstaltung in der praktischen Durchführung (nicht bei der gemauschelten Ausschreibung, Thema tatsächliche Geschäftsführung) ihn nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit kostet.

Wer mit seinen Juristen und vor allem seinen Steuerberatern geredet hat, statt einfach zu glauben, was von oben (BV, viele LV) erzählt wird, wird da eben vorsichtiger sein.
Und zum Schluss kommen, dass man lieber nicht die eigene Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet, weil der Bundesverband solche Angeln national und international fördert.
Und durch die Beitragszahlung an diesen BV dann ebenfalls eine Förderung solcher Angeln durch die LV mit dem Risiko des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit einhergeht.

Und dementsprechend seine Beiträge erstmal auf ein Sperrkonto bis zur Klärung legen.

Was ja mit der Klärung kein Problem sein kann.

Jedenfalls wenn man selber glaubt, das wäre kein Problem und eh alles falsch mit der Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit.....

Aber die sind ja alle doof, die vorsichtig und um ihren Status besorgt sind. 

Nur wer mauschelt und das weiter riskiert, hat wohl recht?????..............

Erschreckend finde ich persönlich, dass nur 2 LV diese Gefahr erkannt haben und reagieren!

Und der Rest inkl. BV weiter auf sein Glück vertraut, ohne das abzuklären mit den Finanzbehörden...

Jeder, wie er will...


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Warum die Finger verbrennen, wenn doch in diesem Fall in Bayern die Gemeinnützigkeit zu Recht wegen Wettangeln entzogen wurde?
> Solche Fälle werden doch nicht so entschieden und dann verschwinden sie in der Versenkung. Wie die Diskussion hier zeigt, kann eine solche Entscheidung doch weitreichenden Charakter haben und ein ganzes, seit Jahrzenten bestehendes System zu Fall bringen. Da geht es doch nicht nur um die Verbände, deren Kohle und die Posten, die angeblich so toll und persönlich bereichernd sind.
> Das interessiert doch nicht nur die Angler sondern auch deren Gegner, die hier immer so verteufelt werden. Den Gegnern ist doch jedes Mittel Recht und dann lassen die sich trotz aller Hinweise aus dem AB ein solche Chance entgehen?
> Keiner weiß was darüber außer Thomas F. und eine Handvoll Eingeweihter? Das kann ich kaum glauben. Sowas würde egal ob bei den Anglern oder deren Gegnern wie ein Lauffeuer umgehen.
> ...



Keiner?
Oder will keiner im LV darüber reden?
Soweit ich weiss halten die auch viele Informationen hinter dem Berg.

Ausserdem unterliegt dies dem Steuergeheimnis.


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Soweit ich weiss halten die auch viele Informationen hinter dem Berg...



Das mag Dein Wissenstand sein. Mein Wissenstand ist, dass nur Thomas F. und ein paar Eingeweihte davon wissen. Und selbst da kommt nur sehr wenig.



Sharpo schrieb:


> ....Ausserdem unterliegt dies dem Steuergeheimnis.



Das ist ja wohl ganz billig.
Schon mal von Herrn Hoeneß gehört? Aber Pssst, nicht weitersagen. Das unterliegt dem Steuergeheimnis:m. Ich habe es von jemandem, der kennt jemanden, der einen Bruder hat und dessen Freund hatte mal einen Banker, der von einem anderen Banker weiß, dass Hoeneß ein klitzekleines Konto in der Schweiz hatte. Aber bitte nicht weiter sagen! Steuergeheimnis und so!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

In der Tat hätte dieses Steuervergehen auch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gedurft. Ermittlungen gegen dieses Vergehen gab es sogar meines Wissens.


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auf jeden Fall scheint  die Damen - WM in Portugal für die Deutsche Manschaft abgesagt worden zusein - kein Geld - es gibt keine Zuschüsse ( wer die auch immer bezahlt hat )
http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=63141#post63141


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nochmal. 
Es wäre ganz einfach, wenn die Funktionäre es wirklich wissen wollten und nicht mauscheln würden mit ihren Veranstaltugnen (ob in Bund, Land oder Verein):



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als verantwortlicher Funktionär (ob in Verein oder Verband) kann (in meinen Augen: MUSS) man das einfach abklären mit seinem Finanzamt..
> 
> *Und ist doch alles auch kein Problem:*
> Wer meint, gegen den Erlass des BMF an die Finanzämter Angeln mit Platzmarkierung, Setzkeschern, nicht töten der Fische, Mannschaften, Preisen, weit über Tageskartenpreis liegenden Startgebühren,  Förderung internationaler Wettangeln (CIPS) mit dazu notwendigen Angeln mit weiterführendem Charakter wie Quali, Sichtung, Training etc. durchführen zu können, kann sich ja unter entsprechender Vorlage dieser tatsächlichen Umstände (nicht der "geschönten" Ausschreibungen) beim jeweils für ihn zuständigen Finanzamt den Persilschein dafür holen.
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Oder sind der Name und die Hintergründe ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis und wenn ja warum?



Mir scheint das Ganze auch reichlich merkwürdig und zu nebulös. Wenn das so ein Problem wäre, dann wäre doch längst der Teufel los...

Außerdem noch einmal, kein Verein muss das aus meiner Sicht abklären mit irgendwem. Wenn der BMF-Erlass gültig ist und Anwendung findet, gibt es da nichts abzuklären. Sollte einem Verein auf dieser rechtlich schwachen Basis die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen werden, kann er Widerspruch einlegen und dann klagen. Und dann bin ich gespannt. Und nein Thomas, er klagt dann nicht um nachzuweisen, ob die Kriterien des BMF erfüllt oder nicht erfüllt sind, sondern ob die dahinterstehende Interpretation der Gemeinnützigkeit des BMF an sich rechtswirksam ist. Soweit jedenfalls meine Überlegung. Aber solange ein einziges Beispiel überhaupt nur betroffen ist und in diesem Beispiel wiederum keine Fakten zum Hintergrund des Verfahrens und der Begründung publiziert werden und da offenbar auch nicht die Rechtmittel ausgeschöpft wurden ist das eh alles pille palle...

Auch wenn man noch in 10.000 Postings darüber theoretisiert....


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Klingt für mich so, als habe man sich in Bayern wohl außergerichtlich geeinigt.... Und dazu hätte ich auch gerne mehr gewusst....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ihr könnt euch noch so oft an dem einen Beispiel aufhängen - wir haben ja auch bei Finanzbehörden nachgefragt (Finanzämter, Finanzministerien und Finanzdirektionen) - immer die gleiche, klare Auskunft.

Vernünftige LV haben da ebenfalls nachgefragt und ihre Konsequenzen gezogen..

Der Rest soll machen was er will - bloss nachher nicht rumheulen..

Und die Sache wird geklärt werden - zum einen sind nach unseren Infos entsprechende Eingaben bei diversen Finanzbehörden eingegangen und werden geprüft.

Zum anderen muss der BV tätig werden, um an die Beiträge auf den Sperrkonten der vernünftigen LV zu kommen.

Ich kann das in aller Ruhe abwarten, gewarnt haben wir oft genug....

Wer nicht hören will.................................................

Und dazu haben wir noch den Weg aufgezeigt, wie man als kompetenter Verband da auch rauskommen könnte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214

Unser Job ist also mehr als getan...............


----------



## racoon (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grund vorgelegter Protokolle (bei der turnusmäßigen Überprüfungg) von deren HV stand da drin, dass Mitglieder von denen auf Wettbewerben waren und die wurden dafür auf der HV geehrt.
> 
> = (im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit/Erlass) unerlaubtes Wettangeln, was zwangsweise bei bekannt werden bei den Behörden zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit führen muss.
> 
> So wurde dann auch verfahren.



Um welchen Verein handelt es sich dabei denn ? Das dürfte ja kein großes Geheimnis sein.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch noch so oft an dem einen Beispiel aufhängen - wir haben ja auch bei Finanzbehörden nachgefragt (Finanzämter, Finanzministerien und Finanzdirektionen) - immer die gleiche, klare Auskunft..



Niemand hängt sich an einem Beispiel auf, was man nicht kennt. Das Erstaunliche ist doch vielmehr, dass es keine Beispiele gibt, über die man diskutieren könnte. Insofern wäre ich dankbar über viele andere Beispiele...

Was die Nachfragen angeht, ganz ehrlich, verwundert Einen das? Ja, es gibt den Erlass und an diesem richtet sich - wie vorgesehen - Verwaltungshandeln (zumindest in der Theorie, denn Praxisbeispiele kommen ja keine) aus. Gähn, irgendwie tautologisch und skandalös, wenn etwas anderes herausgekommen wäre. 

Noch einmal, ein Erlass bzw. die darin dargestellte Rechtsauffassung bedeutet erstmal gar nichts. Wenn man eine andere Auffassung hat, kann und darf man gern den Rechtsweg beschreiten... Denn nur auf diesem Weg lässt sich feststellen, ob die Interpretation der Gemeinnützigkeit im BMF-Schreiben auch rechtskonform ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Noch einmal, ein Erlass bzw. die darin dargestellte Rechtsauffassung bedeutet erstmal gar nichts


Das bedeutet zuerst einmal die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit, was einfach durch Steuerbescheid erfolgt.

Gegen den Steuerberscheid mit der Aberkennung kannst Du vor dem Finanzgericht klagen, was nur überprüft, ob das FA an Hand der vorgegebenen Erlasse/Richtlinien gehandelt hat und bei dem es nur eine weitere Stufe gibt, wobei da keine Berufung, sondern nur Revision möglich ist, die zuerst mal zugelassen werden muss.

Und nicht zu vergessen:
Finanzrecht = Beweislastumkehr.

Nicht das FA hat Dir was zu beweisen, sondern Du dem FA; dass die nicht recht haben..


Dann kannst Du auch - wie von Dir beschrieben - klagen gegen vom Verband, Tierschutzreferenten und BMF ausgemachte Richtlinien und den darauf basierenden Erlass.

Wobei ich nicht weiss, welches Gericht da zuständig wäre (Verwaltungsgericht??)  - viel Spaß dabei...

Bis dahin bleibt es aber bei der Aberkennung...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gegen den Steuerberscheid mit der Aberkennung kannst Du vor dem Finanzgericht klagen, was nur überprüft, ob das FA an Hand der vorgegebenen Erlasse/Richtlinien gehandelt hat...



Nö. Ein Erlass bindet eben auch kein Finanzgericht. Ein Erlass ist nämlich kein Gesetz und nur ein solches ist maßgeblich für Gerichtsentscheidungen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht weiss, welches Gericht da zuständig wäre (Verwaltungsgericht??)  - viel Spaß dabei...



Warum viel Spaß dabei? Ich habe nicht vor zu klagen und auch nicht das vermeintliche Problem ellen- und seitenlang hoch und runter diskutiert...

Auffällig scheint jedoch, dass Ihr - die Ihr so großes pseudojournalistisches Skandalinteresse an den Tag legt - Euch mit den wirklich relevanten juristischen Fragen in dieser Sache offenbar nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Oh mann...Klage hin Klage her.
Wenn sich der enstprechende Verein mit dem Finanzamt irgendwie geeignigt hat...
Warum den teuren Klageweg beschreiten?

Viele Steuerbetrügereien werden auf den kleinen Dienstweg geklärt.

Also was soll das?


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oh mann...Klage hin Klage her.
> Wenn sich der enstprechende Verein mit dem Finanzamt irgendwie geeignigt hat...
> Warum den teuren Klageweg beschreiten?
> 
> ...



Gibt's dazu Quellenangaben?
 oder woher stammt das Wissen?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also was soll das?



Das frage ich mich auch...


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Gibt's dazu Quellenangaben?
> oder woher stammt das Wissen?
> Gruß A.



Welches Wissen?

Der kleine Dienstweg?

Ich kenne ein paar Leute die bei der Steuerprüfung aufgeflogen sind.
Strafe + Nachzahlung und gut war. Nichts mit Klage vor Gericht.
Nicht jeder U. H. kommt vors Gericht.

Hängt von der Summe der Steuerhinterziehung ab.

Auch dieser entsprechende Verein wird sich sicherlich beraten lassen haben.
Warum also den teuren Weg einer Klage gehen wenn die Aussichten auf einen Freispruch gegen Null gehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Warum viel Spaß dabei? Ich habe nicht vor zu klagen und auch nicht das vermeintliche Problem ellen- und seitenlang hoch und runter diskutiert...



Der Erlass ist zuerst mal eine behördeninterne Anweisung zur bundesweiten einheitlichen  Umsetzung des Finanzrechtes bez. Gemeinnützigkeit bei Angelvereinen.

Gegen den Erlass kannst Du also eh nicht klagen, sondern nur gegen Maßnahmen die auf Grund des Erlasses in Zusammenhang mit dem Finanzrecht gegen Dich belastend getroffen wurden (Aberkennung Gemeinnützigkeit im Steuerbescheid)..

Einspruch beim Finanzamt hat da keine aufschiebende Wirkung, muss man zuerst beantragen.

Und erst wenn der Einspruch abgelehnt wurde, kann es weiter gehen. 

Und dann bei Gericht entsprechende Klage einreichen, wenn der Einspruch verworfen werden würde.

Und dann käme es zur Klärung, in wie weit Wettangeln grundsätzlich gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit verstossen würde oder nicht und ob dann der Steuerbescheid rechtens wäre oder nicht..

Ohne diese gerichtliche Klärung wird aber der Erlass von den Beamten logischerweise umgesetzt werden müssen (die riskieren keine Diszi)...

Daher meinte ich auf dieser Amtsschimmeltour "viel Spaß"...


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Erlass ist zuerst mal eine behördeninterne Anweisung zur bundesweiten gleichen Umsetzung des Finanzrechtes bez. Gemeinnützigkeit bei Angelvereinen.
> 
> Gegen den Erlass kannst Du also eh nicht klagen, sondern nur gegen Maßnahmen die auf Grund des Erlasses in Zusammenhang mit dem Finanzrecht gegen Dich belastend getroffen wurden (Aberkennung Gemeinnützigkeit)..
> 
> ...



Angeln an sich ist keine Voraussetzung für die Gemeinnützigkeit.
Somit kann auch Wettangeln keine Voraussetzung dafür sein.
Und die Bedingungen für Wettangeln sind klar definiert.


Warum sollte man als kleiner Dorfverein dagegen vorgehen wenn es nicht mal der grooooosssssse DAFV macht?

Nicht falsch verstehen Thomas...bin da auf Deiner Seite.

Und als Dorfvereinmuss man nun abwegen.
Was kostet und bringt eine Klage gegen die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit?
Oder ist es sinnvoller dies Anzuerkennen und ein paar Jahre Steuern zu zahlen um dann irgendwann die Gemeinnützigkeit nochmal zu beantragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Angeln (grundsätzlich, nicht Wettangeln) ist nicht Voraussetzung, aber viel wichtiger:
Angeln ist *kein Grund* für die Erteilung der Gemeinnützigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

PS:
Die ******** kommt eben daher, weil der VDSF damals diese Richtlinien mit für das BMF erarbeitet hat und der DAV ohne vorherige Klärung dieser Sache in den VDSF eingetreten ist.

Nun wird es natürlich umso schwieriger, sowas zu ändern und z. B. Platzmarkierung/Auslosung, zurücksetzen oder umsetzen, Setzkescher etc. nun da rein zu bringen (wenn, dann am ehesten so: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214) .

Vor allem, da die Gemeinnützigkeit eben nicht für Angeln, sondern für Landschaftspflege oder Naturschutz bei Angelvereinen erteilt werden KANN, und Wettangeln dem eben widersprechen.

Daran ändern auch die neuen Leitlinien nix, selbst wenn BMF einer Änderung überhaupt zustimmen würde (warum sollten sie, wenn Tierschutzreferenten und VDSF ja zugestimmt hatten? Die haben mit Autobahnmaut etc. gerade ganz andere Sorgen..)..

Das Problem ist, dass kein kleiner Verein da sich auf Verhandlungen einlassen wird um das grundsätzlich zu klären.
Und dass LV und BV lieber weitermauscheln, statt klare Verhältnisse schaffen und es klären.

Und solange wird dieses Damoklesschwert eben über Angelveranstaltungen hängen, die nicht nach diesen Richtlinien ablaufen (die zugleich zudem verbandsintern gültige Richtlinien sind, an die sich alle Verbandsgliederungen eh zu halten haben - anderes Thema...)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher meinte ich auf dieser Amtsschimmeltour "viel Spaß"...



Ohne jetzt detailliertes Wissen dazu vortäuschen zu wollen, da hast Du vermutlich Recht. 

Aber noch einmal - das ist der einzige Weg unter den gegebenen Umständen Rechtssicherheit herzustellen. 

Eigentlich müsste ein Verein mit dem einzigen Zweck der Musterklage gegründet werden - am Besten im Behindertenangelsport und international eingebettet ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Eigentlich müsste ein Verein mit dem einzigen Zweck der Musterklage gegründet werden - am Besten im Behindertenangelsport und international eingebettet ...



Ne, siehe oben:
Die Drxxxverbände (vor allem der BV) sollen endlich mal in die Puschen kommen...

Die habens verbockt, die müssens lösen..



> Aber noch einmal - das ist der einzige Weg unter den gegebenen Umständen Rechtssicherheit herzustellen.


Bei der bisher gezeigten Kompetenz der Verbände vermute ich mal, dass herstellen von Rechtssicherheit, wenn man auf diese Verbände setzt, ein weiterer grandioser Schuss ins Knie der Angler und des Angelns geben würde..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem, da die Gemeinnützigkeit eben nicht für Angeln, sondern für Landschaftspflege oder Naturschutz bei Angelvereinen erteilt werden KANN...und Wettangeln dem eben widersprechen.



Letzteres sagt erstmal nur das BMF ohne jede gesetzliche Grundlage...

Ansonsten kann man die Gemeinnützigkeit noch in einige andere als die genannten Zwecke verweben:
- Förderung Bildung, Brauchtum, Sport ...


----------



## racoon (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Nochmal zu meiner bisher unbeantworten Frage: Um welchen Verein handelt es sich ?

Nächste Rückfrage: Mit welcher gesetzlichen Begründung will die Finanzbehörde eine bereits anerkannte Gemeinnützigkeit -ggf. noch rückwirkend- versagen ? Aufgrund eines Anwendungserlasses ? Aufgrund einer Richtlinie ? Ganz ganz dünnes Eis.
Die Finanzbehörde müsste die Begründung vorbringen,  dass KEINE Jugendförderung und KEIN Naturschutz überwiegt.  Erst dann kann eine Gemeinnützigkeit versagt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Letzteres sagt erstmal nur das BMF ohne jede gesetzliche Grundlage..


Nein, sagt auch VDSF/DAFV und die Tierschutzreferenten der Länder, mit denen das ausgearbeitet wurde.

Die gesetzliche Grundlage ist die AO.


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Ohne diese gerichtliche Klärung wird aber der Erlass von den Beamten logischerweise umgesetzt werden müssen (die riskieren keine Diszi)...



Wovon ich auch mal ausgehe. 
Nur warum ist dann bislang keinem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt worden? 
Da muss man doch nur die Rechenschaftsberichte der Jahreshauptversammlung egal auf welcher Verbandsebene lesen, die an die Finanzämter gehen. Da steht doch alles drin. Also bei uns vom Verein steht klar geschrieben, wie die "Hegefischen" ablaufen, mit allem hier ständig in Frage gestellten Regelungen. Schlafen die Beamten hier seit 1995 den Schlaf der Gerechten und mit ihnen alle Angelgegner, die beim kleinsten Vergehen die Gerichte einschalten?  

Dass die Verbände an ihren Richtlinien, Satzungen, auch in Bezug auf diese Regelung usw. arbeiten und nachbessern müssen, da sind wir uns sicher einig. Aber dieses Gespenst der Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigeit ist schon etwas merkwürdig. 
Zudem Du Thomas F. doch ständig und immer betonst den BV endlich am Boden zersört sehen zu wollen. Warum Dein geheucheltes Interesse, ihm hier helfen zu wollen, konform zum Erlass des BMF zu handeln? Du betonst doch immer wieder gerne, was Du von den organsierten Anglern hältst. Woher dieser Sinneswandel diesen jetzt aus der Patsche zu helfen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Zudem Du Thomas F. doch ständig und immer betonst den BV endlich am Boden zersört sehen zu wollen. Warum Dein geheucheltes Interesse, ihm hier helfen zu wollen, konform zum Erlass des BMF zu handeln


Will auch ich weiter am Boden sehen - mir gehts da aber eben nicht um den BV (schon gar nicht will ich dem helfen), sondern um die Vereine (und viele LV), die gar nicht wissen, wie da mit ihnen gespielt wird vom BV und vielen LV. 

Und weil solche Regelungen leider auch Auswirkungen auf nichtorganisierte Angler haben (rechtssichere Gründe zur Straffreiheit bei 17/2 TSG sind ja bisher nur Verwertung und reduzierende Hege - das ist das Grundübel, auf dem auch diese Argumentation bez. Gemeinnützigkeit des VDSF/DAFV, der Tierschutzreferenten und des BMF und aufbaut)..



> Nur warum ist dann bislang keinem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt worden?


Wurde schon, nur nicht flächendeckend - weil sich kein Beamter mehr Arbeit als nötig macht.

Weil das aber Offizialdelikte sind, MÜSSEN die tätig werden (wieder Punkt Diszi - riskiert kein FA-Beamter für Angler), sobald sie davon Kenntnis haben (also schriftlich entsprechende Hinweise vorliegen - ohne Schriftsatz werden die keinen Finger rühren) .

Und es sind diesbezüglich nach unseren Infos bei mehreren Finanzbehörden schon entsprechende Dinge bei diversen LV und dem BV in Klärung.

Die Zeiten sind nicht mehr wie vor 20 Jahren, wo man meinte, das immer noch irgendwie hinmauscheln zu können...


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wurde schon, nur nicht flächendeckend - weil sich kein Beamter mehr Arbeit als nötig macht.
> 
> Weil das aber Offizialdelikte sind, MÜSSEN die tätig werden (wieder Punkt Diszi - riskiert kein FA-Beamter für Angler), sobald sie davon Kenntnis haben (also schriftlich entsprechende Hinweise vorliegen - *ohne Schriftsatz werden die keinen Finger rühren*)...





Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> *Da muss man doch nur die Rechenschaftsberichte der Jahreshauptversammlung egal auf welcher Verbandsebene lesen, die an die Finanzämter gehen*. Da steht doch alles drin. Also bei uns vom Verein steht klar geschrieben, wie die "Hegefischen" ablaufen, mit allem hier ständig in Frage gestellten Regelungen. Schlafen die Beamten hier seit 1995 den Schlaf der Gerechten und mit ihnen alle Angelgegner, die beim kleinsten Vergehen die Gerichte einschalten?...



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Klar schlafen die ohne Weckruf.. 

Wie soll so ein armer Beamter das alles im Kopp haben?

Das Problem beginnt nicht, wenn die sowas überfliegen und abstempeln.

Sondern dann, wenn sie durch konkrete Hinweise zum Handeln gezwungen werden.

Und dann werden die handeln und keine Diszi riskieren..

Ohne konkreten Hinweis können sie sich immer rausreden, Fehler bei der Arbeitsmasse halt - kleines "dudududu" und gut ist..

Nichts fände ich besser, als wenn sich rausstellen würde, dass Wertung/Hege/Gemeinschaftsangeln mit Platz abstecken, Setzkescher, zurücksetzen etc. möglich wäre, ohne die Gemeinnützigkeit zu riskieren.

Da muss man auch aber drum kümmern (BV), und nicht wieder Leitlinien einbringen, in denen wieder drinsteht, keine Mannschaften etc...


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



racoon schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner bisher unbeantworten Frage: Um welchen Verein handelt es sich ?
> 
> Nächste Rückfrage: Mit welcher gesetzlichen Begründung will die Finanzbehörde eine bereits anerkannte Gemeinnützigkeit -ggf. noch rückwirkend- versagen ? Aufgrund eines Anwendungserlasses ? Aufgrund einer Richtlinie ? Ganz ganz dünnes Eis.
> Die Finanzbehörde müsste die Begründung vorbringen,  dass KEINE Jugendförderung und KEIN Naturschutz überwiegt.  Erst dann kann eine Gemeinnützigkeit versagt werden.




Man sollte lesen.
Thomas hat geschrieben...
bei einer Prüfung wurde in den Protokollen die Förderung von Wettangeln festgestellt.
Auf Grund dessen gab es den Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit.
Der Verein hat somit gegen seine Satzung verstossen.
Nix dünnes Eis.


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...mir gehts da aber eben nicht um den BV (schon gar nicht will ich dem helfen), sondern um die Vereine (und viele LV), die gar nicht wissen, wie da mit ihnen gespielt wird vom BV und vielen LV. ...



Du meinst die, die dass alles auch noch bezahlen und so gewählt haben, dass sie genau das bekommen was sie verdienen? Noch dazu die Landesverbände, die dass alles so gewollt haben und dem mehrheitlich zustimmten, ohne Rückgrad und was weiß ich alles?
Deine Worte und jetzt der Sinneswandel? Du der Retter...?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar schlafen die ohne Weckruf..
> 
> Wie soll so ein armer Beamter das alles im Kopp haben?
> 
> ...



Hinzu kommt..
Die Finanzbehörden sind chronisch Unterbesetzt.
Warum sollen die sich um kleine Angelvereine kümmern?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Thomas hat geschrieben...
> bei einer Prüfung wurde in den Protokollen die Förderung von Wettangeln  festgestellt. Auf Grund dessen gab es den Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit.  Der Verein hat somit gegen seine Satzung verstossen. Nix dünnes  Eis.





Tomasz schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo nachlesen wie das genau ablief





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die wollen das nicht öffentlich verbreitet haben, ich habe mehrmals telefoniert mit denen.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Man sollte lesen.



dito...


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Sondern dann, wenn sie durch konkrete Hinweise zum Handeln gezwungen werden.
> ...





Tomasz schrieb:


> Wovon ich auch mal ausgehe.
> ...Schlafen die Beamten hier seit 1995 den Schlaf der Gerechten und mit ihnen alle Angelgegner, die beim kleinsten Vergehen die Gerichte einschalten?  ...



Und keiner der vielen Angelgegner, die immer wieder vor Greicht ziehen, zwingt die zum Handeln, wenn es so einfach wäre den Verbänden das Genick zu brechen? 

Gruß


Tomasz


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und keiner der vielen Angelgegner, die immer wieder vor Gericht ziehen, zwingt die zum Handeln, wenn es so einfach wäre den Verbänden das Genick zu brechen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Ja, seltsam...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum sollen die sich um kleine Angelvereine kümmern?
> 
> Es werden nicht mal alle Wirtschaftsunternehmen regelmäßig geprüft.



Eben, sag ich doch - bis ein konkreter Hinweis kommt...

Nur machts das nicht besser, denn wenn, dann müssen die..



Tomasz schrieb:


> Du meinst die, die dass alles auch noch bezahlen und so gewählt haben, dass sie genau das bekommen was sie verdienen? Noch dazu die Landesverbände, die dass alles so gewollt haben und dem mehrheitlich zustimmten, ohne Rückgrad und was weiß ich alles?
> Deine Worte und jetzt der Sinneswandel? Du der Retter...?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Nö, kein Sinneswandel, würde es nur organisierte betreffen, würd ich weiter sagen, selber schuld, siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil solche Regelungen leider auch Auswirkungen auf nichtorganisierte Angler haben (rechtssichere Gründe zur Straffreiheit bei 17/2 TSG sind ja bisher nur Verwertung und reduzierende Hege - das ist das Grundübel, auf dem auch diese Argumentation bez. Gemeinnützigkeit des VDSF/DAFV, der Tierschutzreferenten und des BMF und aufbaut)..


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Nix dünnes Eis.



Stimmt, weil nur Wasser. 
Für Eis bräuchte es mehr.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> dito...



falsche Zitate.

Ich habe einen anderen Beitrag mit diesen Kommentaren zitiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Grade neue Meldung zu Anglerwettkämpfen = Casting vom DAFV:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...-seniorenmeisterschaften-im-castingsport-2014

Die erfolgreichen Wettangler wurden immer noch mit keinem Wort erwähnt........


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil nur Wasser.
> Für Eis bräuchte es mehr.
> 
> Gruß
> ...






Es ist halt wie Thomas schrieb.
Wird ein Verstoss gegen die Satzung festgestellt ist die Gemeinnützigkeit weg.
Als Verein kann man dann natürlich den Weg der Klage beschreiten.
Dies muss aber aus der Vereinskasse gezahlt werden.

Nicht die Finanzbehörde muss Klagen um die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen.


Und wenn Thomas diesen Verein seit Wort  gegeben hat..sollte man dies akzeptieren.
Viele Journalisten geben ihre Quellen nicht preis.

Ich sehe hier keinen Grund Thomas der Lüge zu bezichtigen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil solche Regelungen leider auch Auswirkungen auf nichtorganisierte Angler haben (rechtssichere Gründe zur Straffreiheit bei 17/2 TSG sind ja bisher nur Verwertung und reduzierende Hege - das ist das Grundübel, auf dem auch diese Argumentation bez. Gemeinnützigkeit des VDSF/DAFV, der Tierschutzreferenten und des BMF und aufbaut)..



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Gar nichts. 

Die Wettbewerbsgeschichte bekommt man TierSchG-konform - und wenn am Ende alles zu Fischkloppsen verarbeitet wird. 

Die andere Geschichte - Freizeitangeln zu enkoppeln vom  Hegezweck und Nahrungserwerb wurde schon tausendmal an anderer Stelle diskutiert. Dies wird nicht gelingen. Auch nicht über das Vehikel Wettbewerbsangeln, wenn das hier das eigentliche Ansinnen ist.


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Ich sehe hier keinen Grund Thomas der Lüge zu bezichtigen.



Wer tut denn sowas und warum kann Thomas da nicht selbst drauf reagieren, wenn es denn so wäre? 
Ich hab mal ein Video vom Grundelangeln mit ihm gesehen, da kam er mir schon recht erwachsen vor:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Lazarus (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ihr zäumt das Pferd meiner Meinung nach von der ganz falschen Seite auf:

Das Veranstalten von Wettfischen ist in Deutschland nach dem Tierschutzgesetz strafbar. Dass eine Organisation, die Straftaten begeht, nicht gemeinnützig sein kann, ist leicht einzusehen.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es hierzulande auch schon sehr lange keine Wettfischen mehr, sondern nur noch gemäß Tierschutzgesetz zulässige 'Hegefischen'. Es wurde in den zurückliegenden Jahrzehnten auch keinem Verein oder Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt, weil Hegefischen ausgerichtet wurden.


Dass es in Bayern einen Angelverein gibt, dem die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wurde, kann man glauben oder nicht. Außer den wiederholten Behauptungen einiger Personen in diesem Board gibt es dafür ja keinerlei Indizien. Falls das tatsächlich geschehen ist, muss es keineswegs daran gelegen haben, dass dieser Verein ein Wettfischen veranstaltet hat...


Bisher konnten sowohl die 'Hege'fischer als auch die Vereine und Verbände mit diesem Status Quo offensichtlich ganz gut leben. Dass hier nun das Wett-/Hegefischen als Vehikel benutzt wird, um wieder mal Stimmung gegen die Verbände zu machen, finde ich traurig.

Den eigenen Leuten mit Anzeigen ans Bein zu pinkeln, wie von Thomas9904 et al. angedroht wurde, kommt bei den Betroffenen verständlicherweise nicht gut an. Da hilft es wenig, im Nachhinen zu behaupten, man hätte nie vor gehabt, Vereine oder Verbände beim Finanzamt anzuschwärzen und nur 'helfen' wollen. Wer's glaubt!
Immerhin kamen die organisierten Hegefischer in den letzten 20 Jahren recht gut ohne diese Hilfe aus dem AB aus.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> falsche Zitate.
> 
> Ich habe einen anderen Beitrag mit diesen Kommentaren zitiert.



Im selben Sachzusammenhang. Es ist überhaupt nichts bekannt über den Verein, die Abererkennung, die Kommunikation zum Finanzamt, Rechtsmittel...

Falls Du mehr weisst, dann bitte zitieren. Ansonsten im Sachzusammenhang richtig zitiert, aber falsch gelesen oder nicht verstanden. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal...|rolleyes


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ist halt wie Thomas schrieb.
> Wird ein Verstoss gegen die Satzung festgestellt ist die Gemeinnützigkeit weg.



Du erzählst Stuss und es wäre zu ermüdend das zu erklären, warum...


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ihr zäumt das Pferd meiner Meinung nach von der ganz falschen Seite auf:
> 
> *Das Veranstalten von Wettfischen ist in Deutschland nach dem Tierschutzgesetz strafbar.* Dass eine Organisation, die Straftaten begeht, nicht gemeinnützig sein kann, ist leicht einzusehen.
> 
> ...




Nein, ist es nicht.
Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet kein Wettangeln.
In einigen Länder der BRD ist Wettangeln unter der Berücksichtigung des Tierschutzgesetzes sogar möglich.
Nur halt nicht von gemeinnützigen Vereinen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ihr zäumt das Pferd meiner Meinung nach von der ganz falschen Seite auf:
> 
> Das Veranstalten von Wettfischen ist in Deutschland nach dem Tierschutzgesetz strafbar. Dass eine Organisation, die Straftaten begeht, nicht gemeinnützig sein kann, ist leicht einzusehen.



Spannend. Wo steht das im TierSchG?


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Du erzählst Stuss und es wäre zu ermüdend das zu erklären...



Dann erkläre bitte per Pn.
Ich kenne es nicht anders...wäre daher um Aufklärung dankbar.

§63 Abgabenordnung  ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Spannend. Wo steht das im TierSchG?


Interessiert mich auch! (da sind wir wieder bei den sanktionsfrei stellenden Gründen zum 17/2 TSG, Verwertung etc., aus denen man das ableiten könnte, weil man nicht daran gedacht hat, weitere sanktionsfrei stellende Gründe durchzufechten)....

Nochmal:
Bei satzungswidriger Mittelverwendung ist erstmal die Gemeinnützigkeit weg, wenns das FA mitkriegt.
Dann muss der Verein den Klageweg beschreiten wie ausgeführt...

Aber macht mal - man wird sehen, was rauskommt...

Erlasse und Handlungsanweisungen sind ja eh nur zum Hintern abwischen...

oder so.......


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...
> Aus diesem Grund gibt es hierzulande auch schon sehr lange keine Wettfischen mehr, sondern nur noch gemäß Tierschutzgesetz zulässige 'Hegefischen'...



Es gab 2008 die Handicap-Weltmeisterschaften in Potsdam unter Schirmherrschafft des damaligen Ministerpräsidenten des Landes Brandenburg Matthias Platzeck:
http://www.fischundfang.de/layout/set/print/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Handicap-WM-ein-voller-Erfolg

Man findet beim DAFV nicht viel zu den Wettkampfanglern, aber einen Hinweis im Nachruf zu Eberhard Weichenhahn und eine Würdigung für seine Organisation der WM gibt es dann doch:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/nachruf-eberhard-weichenhan

Also gab oder gibt es doch "Wettfischen" und das mit Wissen oberster Dienstherren? Mitorganisiert von einem gemeinnützigen Bundes- und Landesverband? Wohlmöglich unter deutscher Beteiligung? Pfui.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann erkläre bitte per Pn.
> Ich kenne es nicht anders...wäre daher um Aufklärung dankbar.



Eine Satzung schreibt man selbst. Man kann als Vereinszweck reinschreiben, was man will, solange man damit nicht gegen irgendwelche sonstigen Gesetze verstößt... Die Frage der Gemeinnützigkeit ist davon entkoppelt. Natürlich macht es für viele Vereine Sinne, gemeinnützig zu sein, daher werden sie die satzungsmäßigen Vereinszwecke konform zu §52 AO formulieren. Das kann vieles sein: Schwerpunkte der Vereinsarbeit im Naturschutz, der Umweltbildung, Brauchtumspflege - alles mögliche. Angelwettbewerbe bspw. können, müssen aber längst nicht in einer Satzung aufgeführt werden. Das man trotzdem sowas durchführt, widerspricht andersrum auch nicht einer Satzung, in der sowas nicht explizit erwähnt wird. Insofern ist die Satzung in dieser Diskussion völlig außen vor...

Vielmehr hat offensichtlich das BMF in einem Erlass festgelegt, das Angelwettbewerbe und Gemeinnützigkeit grundsätzlich nicht vereinbar sind. Diese Einschätzung besitzt zunächst zwar keine materielle Rechtsgrundlage, leitet aber, solange sie in Kraft ist, Verwaltungshandeln der nachgeordneten Behörden - hier der Finanzämter. Mit anderen Worten - und hier hat Thomas wohl prinzipiell Recht - können und müssen sie einem Verein einfach so auf den Sack gehen, wenn sie Kenntnis von einem Angelwettbewerb nach den Kriterien des BMF-Erlasses erhalten.  

So und nun ist der entscheidende Punkt, dass ein Verein sehr wohl satzungskonform und nach eigener Einschätzung TierSchG-konform und auch sonstig rechtskonform ein fröhlichen Angelwettbewerb für behinderte Kinder durchführen könnte, bei dem der selbstgefangene Fisch am Ende gemeinsam zu Kloppsen verarbeitet und zu Gunsten der Aktion Mensch verkauft wird. Und diesem Verein auf Basis des Erlasses des BMF, die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wird, weil das BMF hier eine sehr eigene Interpretation des Geschehens hat. Was hilft: Im Fall der Fälle Klagen und eine richtliche Feststellung erlangen, dass der BMF-Erlass rechtswidrig ist.

Aber - letztens - der Fall der Fälle kommt offenbar so selten vor, dass man ihn mit der Lupe suchen muss. Das landen wir wieder bei dem bisher einzig bekannten Fall in Bayern, zudem man nix Genaues nicht weiß...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Klagen und eine richtliche Feststellung erlangen, dass der BMF-Erlass rechtswidrig ist.


Nicht der Erlass, dagegen kannste nicht klagen  - die auf Grund des Erlasses Dich beschwerende Maßnahmen (hier Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit) bei Nichtanerkennung eines Einspruches zum diesbezüglichen Steuerbescheid, dagegen kannste dann klagen.

Davon ab ist da ja auch noch das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium neben BMV, VDSF/DAFV und Tierschutzreferenten involviert - die haben das schon alles gut abgeklärt.

Nach Auskunft des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten wären die Angaben in dem Informationspapier des VDSF (Abgrenzung verbotene Wett- zu sonstigen Angeln) richtig. 
Der Wortlaut der Definitionen zu "Gemeinschaftsfischen in Binnengewässern" und "Wettfischen" werde zudem von den Tierschutzreferenten des Bundes und der Länder mitgetragen.

Man bitte darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden. Außerdem werde angeregt, den nachgeordneten Dienststellen zur Sicherstellung einer bundesweit gleichen Abgrenzung des Wettfischens das Informationspapier des VDSF zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Ebenso sind die Gründe für Angelvereine, für die sie die Gemeinnützigkeit bekommen, klar definiert:
Angelvereine, deren satzungsmäßiger Zweck die Förderung der nichtgewerblichen Fischerei wäre, könnten unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden.

Und das ist zuerst mal alleine Sache der Finanzbehörden.

Und der Erlass dient eben der bundesweiten Gleichbehandlung diesbezüglich bei der Durchführung..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht der Erlass, dagegen kannste nicht klagen  - die auf Grund des Erlasses Dich beschwerende Maßnahmen (hier Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit) bei Nichtanerkennung eines Einspruches zum diesbezüglichen Steuerbescheid, dagegen kannste dann klagen.



Ja, so ist es gemeint. Im Kern würde der Erfolg der Klage aber den Inhalt des Erlasses als solchen in Frage stellen...


----------



## Lazarus (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Spannend. Wo steht das im TierSchG?


Weil sportlicher Vergleich kein 'vernünftiger Grund' ist, Wirbeltieren Schädigungen zuzufügen.

Die ganzen P*TA-Anzeigen gegen Königsfischen der letzten Zeit haben das ja recht nachdrücklich unterstrichen. Die erfolgte Verwertung der gefangenen Fische haben die Vereine zum Glück vor Konsequenzen bewahrt.

Mal ganz davon ab, warum sollte das BMF sonst was gegen Wettfisch-Veranstaltungen haben? Dass die Veranstalter damit Geld einnehmen, kann ja nicht der Grund sein. Sonst wären die ganzen Vereinsfeste genauso schädlich für die Gemeinnützigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab, warum sollte das BMF sonst was gegen Wettfisch-Veranstaltungen haben?



Guckst Du:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab ist da ja auch noch das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium neben BMV, VDSF/DAFV und Tierschutzreferenten involviert - die haben das schon alles gut abgeklärt.
> 
> Nach Auskunft des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten wären die Angaben in dem Informationspapier des VDSF (Abgrenzung verbotene Wett- zu sonstigen Angeln) richtig.
> Der Wortlaut der Definitionen zu "Gemeinschaftsfischen in Binnengewässern" und "Wettfischen" werde zudem von den Tierschutzreferenten des Bundes und der Länder mitgetragen.
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab ist da ja auch noch das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium neben BMV, VDSF/DAFV und Tierschutzreferenten involviert - die haben das schon alles gut abgeklärt.
> 
> Nach Auskunft des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten wären die Angaben in dem Informationspapier des VDSF (Abgrenzung verbotene Wett- zu sonstigen Angeln) richtig.



Die Tierschutzreferenten etc. sind dabei ziemlich schnurz - auch alles staatliche böse Exekutive, vor der der Verein geschützt werden müsste . 

Bedenklich ist in der Tat eher die Zustimmung der Verbände, denn die besitzen hier schon eine gewisse unabhängige "Expertenstellung" in dem ganzen Spiel. Die müssten dem ganzen zwingend widersprechen - mit Verweis auf Förderung von Bildung, Sport ud Brauchtum und dem Nachweis, dass der Fisch anschließend TierSchG-konform an die Enten verfüttert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Bedenklich ist in der Tat eher die Zustimmung der Verbände, denn die besitzen hier schon eine gewisse unabhängige "Expertenstellung" in dem ganzen Spiel. Die müssten dem ganzen zwingend widersprechen - mit Verweis auf Förderung von Bildung, Sport ud Brauchtum und dem Nachweis, dass der Fisch anschließend TierSchG-konform an die Enten verfüttert wird.


Da sind wir wieder komplett einer Meinung ;-)))


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Weil sportlicher Vergleich kein 'vernünftiger Grund' ist, Wirbeltieren Schädigungen zuzufügen.
> 
> ...



gucks Du:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es gab 2008 die Handicap-Weltmeisterschaften in  Potsdam unter Schirmherrschafft des damaligen Ministerpräsidenten des  Landes Brandenburg Matthias Platzeck:
> http://www.fischundfang.de/layout/set/print/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Handicap-WM-ein-voller-Erfolg
> 
> Man findet beim DAFV nicht viel zu den Wettkampfanglern, aber einen  Hinweis im Nachruf zu Eberhard Weichenhahn und eine Würdigung für seine  Organisation der WM gibt es dann doch:
> ...



Oder will jetzt jemand behaupten, das wäre ein internationales Hegefischen gewesen, das man unter dem Deckmantel einer WM ausgeführt hat?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> gucks Du:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jupp.



Ich glaube die Prominenz der Politiker war zu gross. Da haben sich die Finanzämter nicht dran getraut.

Gab es eine Wiederholung? Nein? Warum nicht?  :g


----------



## Lazarus (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es gab 2008 die Handicap-Weltmeisterschaften in  Potsdam unter Schirmherrschafft des damaligen Ministerpräsidenten des  Landes Brandenburg Matthias Platzeck:
> http://www.fischundfang.de/layout/set/print/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Handicap-WM-ein-voller-Erfolg


In dem verlinkten Text ist aber auch von einem Hegefischen die Rede... Das war doch eine Hege-WM. #t

Bisher hat sich zum Glück für solche Fischen einfach niemand groß  interessiert, bis die P*TA angefangen hat, dieses Feld zu beackern. Und  neuerdings das AB.

@Thomas F.:
Dein verlinkter Text erklärt nicht, was für die Schädlichkeit von Wettfischen für die Gemeinnützigkeit spricht.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Oder will jetzt jemand behaupten, das wäre ein internationales Hegefischen gewesen, das man unter dem Deckmantel einer WM ausgeführt hat?


Sieht so aus...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Weil sportlicher Vergleich kein 'vernünftiger Grund' ist, Wirbeltieren Schädigungen zuzufügen.
> 
> Die ganzen P*TA-Anzeigen gegen Königsfischen der letzten Zeit haben das ja recht nachdrücklich unterstrichen. Die erfolgte Verwertung der gefangenen Fische haben die Vereine zum Glück vor Konsequenzen bewahrt.



Dann ist doch alles klar. Sportlicher Vergleich steht nicht im Gegensat zum TierSchG. Man sollte nur den gefangenen Fisch nicht in die Tonne kloppen...


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Lazarus schrieb:


> In dem verlinkten Text ist aber auch von einem Hegefischen die Rede... Das war doch eine Hege-WM. #t...



Aber dann war es ein Hegefischen, dass den geltenden Regelungen des BMF zur Gemeinnützigkeit zuwiderlief, oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber dann war es ein Hegefischen, dass den geltenden Regelungen des BMF zur Gemeinnützigkeit zuwiderlief, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Ist der Knackpunkt worauf sich viele Ex- DAVler berufen.
Ich glaube der VDSF hat damals auch auf diese WM negativ reagiert.

Warum seitens des Finanzamtes darauf nicht reagiert wurde ...diese Frage stellen sich viele.
Wahrscheinlich hat das Finanzamt den Hegezweck als vorrangig gesehen.

Anderseits..warum ging/ geht der DAV und jetzt der DAFV diesen Erlass des BMF nicht an? Gerade wegen dieser WM 2008.

Und warum gab es keine erneute WM in DE?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Sportlicher Vergleich steht nicht im Gegensat zum TierSchG. Man sollte nur den gefangenen Fisch nicht in die Tonne kloppen...


Anders formulieren (wenn man kompetenter Verband wäre), dann wäre das auch (nicht kurzfristig, aber...) durchzukriegen:
Da Angeln grundsätzlich nicht tierschutzwidrig ist, ist das messen, wiegen und zählen der Fische nach dem Fang und vor Verwertung, zurück- oder umsetzen auch kein tierschutzrelevantes Problem. 

Messen, wiegen und zählen und/oder das zurücksetzen gefangener Fische ist den Anglern sogar schon teilweise gesetzlich oder von Gewässebewirtschaftern vorgeschrieben, wenn es um Einhaltung von Mindestmaßen und Fangmengen, oder das ausfüllen von Fanglisten geht. 

Der bisherigen Ansicht, hältern in geeigneten Setzkeschern, um- oder zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen wäre tierschutzwidrig, muss man daher ebenfalls entschieden widersprechen.

Gerade durch die Arbeit der Gewässerwarte und Biologen in Vereinen und Verbänden in Zusammenarbeit auch und gerade mit der Wissenschaft (Datenerhebung) ist der Hegebegriff weiter zu fassen als zur blossen Reduzierung von Beständen, oder zur Verwertung.. 

Auch die Bestandserhebung mittels gemeinschaftlicher Angeln zur Beurteilung auch der Kondition ist ein nach dem TSG genauso zu beachtender sinnvoller Grund, wie die Verwertung oder reduzierende Hege.

Ebenso das umsetzen von Fischen in z. B. Kormorangeschädigte Gewässer oder das Zurücksetzen bei Daten/Bestand/Zustandserhebung.

Zur Motivation der Angler zur Mithilfe bei diesen für Gewässer und Bestände so wichtigen Arbeit  ist die Auswertung der einzelnen (Gesamt)Fangergebnisse zum Vergleich untereinander - wie auch unterschiedlicher Methoden/Köder etc. - auch unter Tierschutzgesichtspunkten sinnvoll und kann keinen Grund wie bisher zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit darstellen.

Daher ist der Erlass des BMF entsprechend abzuändern und den heutigen Erfordernissen von Natur- und Biotopschutz sowie Gewässerbewirtschaftung anzupassen und über den individuellen Tierschutz zu stellen..






Vergleiche dazu die neuen Leitlinien zum Gemeinschaftsangeln vom DAFV......................


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Warum seitens des Finanzamtes darauf nicht reagiert wurde ...diese Frage stellen sich viele.
> Wahrscheinlich hat das Finanzamt den Hegezweck als vorrangig gesehen...



Aha, interessant. 
Danke für deine Einschätzung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenso sind die Gründe für Angelvereine, für die sie die Gemeinnützigkeit bekommen, klar definiert:
> Angelvereine, deren satzungsmäßiger Zweck die Förderung der nichtgewerblichen Fischerei wäre, könnten unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden.



Das würde ich auch mal hinterfragen wollen. Wer sagt, dass Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege die einzigen Anker sein können oder müssen? Genauso die Festlegung auf die Förderung der nichtgewerblichen Fischerei als "alleinigen" Vereinszweck?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Abgabenordnung - Grundgesetz der Finanzer..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Thomas, du wirst diese Schar von Hobbyisten nicht erreichen können- die wollen das nämlich nicht verstehen... wenn ich nicht mehr über mein Tab schreiben muss, kann ich das gerne mal ausführlich darstellen. Ist nämlich eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas, du wirst diese Schar von Hobbyisten nicht erreichen können- die wollen das nämlich nicht verstehen...



Wie nett|wavey: wobei ich es schon gerne verstehen will, sonst würde ich meine Zeit nämlich anders verbringen, als hier für den Counter zu schreiben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@Tomasz

ich würde gerne mal Deine Einschätzung lesen weshalb es nach 2008 keine weitere WM in DE gab.

Und warum streubt sich der DAFV so sehr über die WM in Irland etc. zu berichten.

Also irgendwas muss doch seid 2008 vorgefallen sein.

Zitat aus einem Deiner Links:

"Er dankte allen Helfern und brachte seine Überzeugung zum Ausdruck, dass  den Anglern in Deutschland durch diese Veranstaltung die Tür zu  weiteren offiziellen Angel-Events geöffnet wurde. "


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abgabenordnung - Grundgesetz der Finanzer..



Die sagt doch nichts über Angler und Fischer im Speziellen. Du kannst doch Deinen Angelvereinzweck und die Gemeinnützigkeit begründen, wie Du willst?! Und es ist durchaus fraglich, ob es sinnvoll ist, Angeln als alleinigen Selbstzweck darzustellen.


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich würde gerne mal Deine Einschätzung lesen weshalb es nach 2008 keine weitere WM in DE gab.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, da ich nicht mit dem Prozedere der Vergabe von Austragungsorten einer Angel-WM vertraut bin. In welchem Rhytmus trägt Deutschland denn die Fußball-WM aus und unter welchen dubiosen Umständen wird diese vergeben? Mir sind diese Weltmeisterschaften auch ehrlich gesagt egal. Ich angele um zu entspannen und nicht um meine Kräfte mit anderen zu messen. Wegen mir braucht es keine WM und schon garnicht wenn diese auch noch mit Kosten verbunden ist, die der Verband angesichts seiner finanziellen Schieflage nicht hat. Siehst Du das anders?



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Und warum streubt sich der DAFV so sehr über die WM in Irland etc. zu berichten.
> ...



Das ist auch mir ein Rätsel. Interne Machtkämpfe vielleicht? Ist mir aber auch Wurscht. Das die Arbeit des DAFV auf den allermeisten Gebieten stark verbesserungswürdig ist, bzw. die endlich mal anfangen sollten überhaupt für die Angler zu arbeiten, da sind wir uns sicher einig.
Ob und inwiefern da die Sache mit dem BMF an erster Stelle steht, gehen unsere Meinungen wohl auseinander. Find ich persönlich aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn anderen dieses Wett- oder wie auch immer genannte Angeln Spaß macht#c. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Du kannst doch Deinen Angelvereinzweck und die Gemeinnützigkeit begründen, wie Du willst?!


Jepp, begründen kannst Du, wie immer Du willst (ein Puff könnte auch der Versöhnung der Geschlechter dienen und Gemeinnützigkeit beantragen, wäre er von einem Verein geführt - ob er die bekommt?)..

Und das FA entscheidet dann, ob das in deren Augen (weil dafür zuständig) wirklich gemeinnützig ist oder nicht.

Und das erkennen die nach den genannten Gründen an und sonst halt nach nix.


> Angelvereine, deren satzungsmäßiger Zweck die Förderung der nichtgewerblichen Fischerei wäre, könnten unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden



Wie gesagt, ohne vernünftige Argumentation seitens des BV gegenüber dem BMF zur Änderung/Abschaffung des Erlasses (und bitte nicht mit den bescheuerten Regeln, welche die gerade durchdrücken wollen), wird das weiterhin der Ritt auf der Rasierklinge sein.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anders formulieren (wenn man kompetenter Verband wäre), dann wäre das auch (nicht kurzfristig, aber...) durchzukriegen:
> Da Angeln grundsätzlich nicht tierschutzwidrig ist, ist das messen, wiegen und zählen der Fische nach dem Fang und vor Verwertung, zurück- oder umsetzen auch kein tierschutzrelevantes Problem.
> 
> Messen, wiegen und zählen und/oder das zurücksetzen gefangener Fische ist den Anglern sogar schon teilweise gesetzlich oder von Gewässebewirtschaftern vorgeschrieben, wenn es um Einhaltung von Mindestmaßen und Fangmengen, oder das ausfüllen von Fanglisten geht.
> ...


----------



## gründler (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Die WM fand 2008 statt..wann haben die Fusionverhandlungen begonnen...warum wurde die 12er truppe abgesetzt....warum wurde gewarnt...warum hat der VDSF druck auf den DAV ausgeübt....warum sind einige zurückgetreten....


Mal nen bißchen weiter gucken....und verstehen wollen.....


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auf der HP des LSFV Niedersachsen ist die Thematik recht gut aufgearbeitet.

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=133

Demnach ist der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit von Vereinen und Verbänden, die an Wettfischen teilnehmen akut gefährdet.

Es ist noch nicht einmal nötig, dass das BFM selbst recherchiert. Es reicht eine Anzeige und Verurteilung wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und aus ist es mit der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Der Klageweg hat für die Betroffenen hinsichtlich der Abgabenordnung keine aufschiebende Wirkung. Sowas kann unendlich lange dauern und bis dahin ist das Geld in jedem Fall erstmal weg. Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Vereine oder Verbände das aussitzen können, dazu mit ungewissem Ausgang.
Der Bundesverband hat solche Reserven allem Anschein nach jedenfalls nicht. 

Diese Sachlage in Frage zu stellen ist für einen User hier im Forum nur eine Frage der persönlichen Meinung. Für Vereine und Verbände ist es eine existentielle Gefahr.


----------



## Dunraven (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mir scheint das Ganze auch reichlich merkwürdig und zu nebulös. Wenn das so ein Problem wäre, dann wäre doch längst der Teufel los...
> 
> Außerdem noch einmal, kein Verein muss das aus meiner Sicht abklären mit irgendwem. Wenn der BMF-Erlass gültig ist und Anwendung findet, gibt es da nichts abzuklären.



Du siehst das falsch. Der Erlass sagt ja nichts klares aus. Er sagt dieses und jenes KANN ein Anzeichen sein für ein unerlaubtes Wettfischen. Es muss also nicht eines sein. 
Sagt Dein Finanzamt Typ z.B. Setzkeschernutzung und Plätze ausstecken macht ihr, das ist aus meiner Sicht also ein Wettfischen, dann kann der zuständige FA Typ eines anderen Vereins sagen das reicht mir nicht, den Setzkescher erlaubt ein Erlass bei uns im Land uns, und das die Plätze ausgesteckt werden damit die Ufer geschont werden und auch sonst alles geordnet abläuft (ein Heidenspaß wenn 150 Angler gleichzeitig los fahren, und jeder will den seiner Meinung nach besten Platz ergattern da es keine ausgesteckten gibt) ist nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll, von daher ist das aus meiner Sicht ok.

Du siehst, da der Erlass nur 3 quasi "feste" Sachen nennt, und viele "kann, aber muss nicht", ist das wohl scheinbar bei denen immer Ansichtssache, und kann unterschiedlich gesehen werden.


----------



## Honeyball (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Schade, dass hier soviel Energie verschwendet wird, um sich darüber zu einigen, ob und wie die Finanzämter *einem Verein gegenüber *urteilen können oder werden, wo doch das eigentliche Problem beim DAFV und der Tatsache besteht, dass im Falle einer Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit für diesen aufgrund des Durchführens und Unterstützens von Angelveranstaltungen mit Wettbewerbscharakter alle diesen unterstützenden LV ebenfalls Gefahr laufen, ihre Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.
Zwei bis drei Landesverbände haben dies genau so erkannt, und bestimmt nicht, weil wir das hier im AB geschrieben haben, sondern weil deren Präsidien offenkundig in der Lage sind, selbst zu denken und eigene Entschlüsse zu fassen, während der größte Teil der anderen LV sich und seine Mitgliedsvereine rücksichtslos dieser möglichen finanziellen Gefährdung aussetzt.
Dass hier von einzelnen die Sache hinterfragt und nach konkreten Erfahrungen gefahndet wird, ist ja völlig ok, aber die Art und Weise finde ich ziemlich daneben.
Wenn einer nackig die Niagarafälle runterschwimmen und seine Hoden dabei an einen Baumstamm binden will, dann fragt doch auch keiner diejenigen, die sagen, dass das gefährlich sei, ob sie jemanden kennen, der das schon mal gemacht hat.#d


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Diese Sachlage in Frage zu stellen ist für einen User hier im Forum nur eine Frage der persönlichen Meinung. Für Vereine und Verbände ist es eine existentielle Gefahr.



Und zurück auf Los. Wiederholungen, die keine Deut Neues bringen, helfen weder der Diskussion, noch fundieren sie das eigene Argument (Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur wieder mal mit dieser irrigen Annahme in einen Frontalbeschallungströöt geraten). 

Also auch für Dich nochmal Ralf:

Wenn das Thema so ein Drama wäre, dann gäbe es landauf landab mehr als ein nur halb nachzuvollziehendes Beispiel für den harten Durchgriff der Finanzbehörden. Bitte also die unmittelbare Existenzbedrohung empirisch unterfüttern!

Zweitens, wenn es so einfach wäre, einem Verein einen Strick zu drehen, dann gäbe es einen Haufen uns gut bekannter Freunde der Denunziation. Warum machen die das nicht?

Interessant ist aber doch etwas in dem von Dir geposteten Link, der ja in wesenlichen Teilen auch nur den Inhalt des BMF-Schreibens widerkäut, nämlich die anschließende Interpretation, die Du ja offenbar auch besitzt:

Man schreibt, als "gemeinnützig" anerkannte Vereine verlören demnach die Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn sie nach der Durchführung von "Wettfisch-Veranstaltungen" wegen des Verstoßes gegen das TierSchG rechtskräftig verurteilt würden. Das heißt doch eigentlich, man glaubt selbst nicht so recht, dass so etwas so ganz ohne Gesetzgrundlage vonstatten geht.  In dem Fall: Verstoß gegen TierSchG samt rechtskräftiger Verurteilung und nicht Erfüllung irgendwelcher willkürlich dahergeplapperten BMF-Kriterien.



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du siehst das falsch.



Nö. Denn zu Auslegungsfragen und den Kriterien selbst schreibe ich gar nichts, sondern nur zu der rechtlichen Einordnung eines BMF-Schreibens als solches.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wenn das alles so gar kein Problem ist, warum hat dann weder ein Landesverband noch ein Bundesverband einfach die Abschaffung des Erlasses in die Wege geleitet?

Dann wär der Haufen ja noch übler, als ich eh schon vermute................


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Man schreibt, als "gemeinnützig" anerkannte Vereine verlören demnach die Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn sie nach der Durchführung von "Wettfisch-Veranstaltungen" wegen des Verstoßes gegen das TierSchG rechtskräftig verurteilt würden. Das heißt doch eigentlich, man glaubt selbst nicht so recht, dass so etwas so ganz ohne Gesetzgrundlage vonstatten geht.  In dem Fall: Verstoß gegen TierSchG und nicht gegen irgendwelche willkürlich dahergeplapperten BMF-Kriterien.



Im übrigen eine ganz gute Argumentationslinie, wie mir scheint. Wo kein Gesetzesverstoß, da kein Steuervergehen. Denn ohne TierSchG ist das ganz dünne, was da so vorgebracht wird...



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dass hier von einzelnen die Sache hinterfragt und nach konkreten Erfahrungen gefahndet wird, ist ja völlig ok, aber die Art und Weise finde ich ziemlich daneben.
> Wenn einer nackig die Niagarafälle runterschwimmen und seine Hoden dabei an einen Baumstamm binden will, dann fragt doch auch keiner diejenigen, die sagen, dass das gefährlich sei, ob sie jemanden kennen, der das schon mal gemacht hat.#d



Soso, daneben. Man könnte auch daneben finden, dass Einzelne ein Drama überzeichnen, obwohl es keine gesetzliche Grundlage dafür gibt und auch keinen konkreten Anwendungsfall. Und noch einmal: ich wähne mich im Übrigen in einem Diskussionforum und nicht in einer politischen Demonstration oder einer Vereinsberatungsstelle. Grundsätzlich daneben und schlechte Diskussionskultur ist daher ausschließlich Abwertung einer Sichtweise, die nicht der eigenen entspricht und bei der interessanterweise an kein einziges vorgebrachtes Argument angeknüpft bzw. noch nicht einmal eins widerlegt wird.  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so gar kein Problem ist, warum hat dann weder ein Landesverband noch ein Bundesverband einfach die Abschaffung des Erlasses in die Wege geleitet?



Die Frage der Beteiligung der Verbände lohnt es sich durchaus zu stellen. Scheint mir auch nicht rühmlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ao_1977/__52.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/AO/56.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/AO/63.html


----------



## Honeyball (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hihi, gut dass man weiß, dass du nicht wirklich so naiv bist.

Bei uns zuhause im Kindergartenförderverein war die Gemeinnützigkeit sogar nur dadurch gefährdet, weil ein Spielgerät im laufenden Geschäftsjahr noch nicht angeschafft werden konnte und die Fördergelder deshalb zinsbringend angelegt wurden. Da hat ein übereifriger Finanzbeamter direkt Lunte gerochen, dass sich vielleicht ein weltweit agierender Finanzdienstleister hinter diesem winzigen e.V. verbergen könnte.
Gemeinnützigkeitsprüfungen haben mit dem Strafrecht nunmal sowas von gar nichts zu tun, dass die hier konstruierten potentiellen Verstrickungen utopisch sind.
Geht mal zurück auf die Fakten:
Einem Verein, Verband, Bundesverband *kann* die Gemeinnützigkeit auf Basis des BMF-Erlasses aberkannt werden, wenn er denn Wettangeln durchführt oder sponsort. Dass das noch nicht oder bisher nur einmal irgendwo in Bayern stattgefunden hat, schließt nicht aus, dass es jetzt nach der Fusion und aufgrund der Verstrickungen des DAFV mit Welt- und Europameisterschaften nicht trotzdem passieren kann, sagt aber auch genauso wenig, dass es passieren wird. Alles eben einfach unsicher und schwammig.
Deshalb geht es jetzt einzig und allein darum, endlich wieder eindeutige Rechtssicherheit in dieser Frage zu bekommen, entweder in die eine wie in die andere Richtung. Und das ist nunmal klare Aufgabe und Pflicht des DAFV.
Die dort gewählte Alternative des Aussitzens kann jeder nach seinem Gusto beurteilen. Ich finde sie grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Klageweg hat für die Betroffenen hinsichtlich der Abgabenordnung keine aufschiebende Wirkung. Sowas kann unendlich lange dauern und bis dahin ist das Geld in jedem Fall erstmal weg. Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Vereine oder Verbände das aussitzen können, dazu mit ungewissem Ausgang.
> Der Bundesverband hat solche Reserven allem Anschein nach jedenfalls nicht.



Im übrigen auch hier eine Übertreibung, die man so nicht stehen lassen kann. Auch hier kann ein Verein einen Antrag auf Aussetzung des Vollzugs - parallel zu einem Einspruch - stellen und wenn nötig, sich vom Finanzgericht bestätigen lassen.

Voraussetzung ist immer, dass man begründete Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit der FA-Entscheidung vorbringen kann. Und das kann man - denn das BMF-Schreiben bildet keine Rechtsgrundlage und analog dazu gibt es eben auch keine nach meiner Kenntnis.

Das Spannende für mich als Außenstehenden ist aber, dass offensichtlich das Vertrauen in die Rechtmäßigkeit des eigenen Handelns gering ausgeprägt scheint. Wenn man Euch und die Vereine so anhört - muss man zwangsläufig zu dem Eindruck kommen, Ihr hieltet das "BMF-Schreiben" für einen Ausdruck der Rechtslage - Widerspruch und gerichtliche Prüfung zwecklos (was auf Vereinsseite nicht wirklich verwundert, da ja der Verband zugegebenermaßen selbst auch obskure Auffassungen vertritt). |rolleyes 

Wie ist es: ist Wettangeln Eurer Meinung nach TierSchG-konform oder widerspricht es dem? Wenn ja oder nein, mit welchen Einschränkungen... Das ist offenbar die Kernfrage, die es  im Zweifel juristisch zu beantworten gilt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ao_1977/__52.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/AO/56.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/AO/63.html


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2014)

Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und zurück auf Los. Wiederholungen, die keine Deut Neues bringen, helfen weder der Diskussion, noch fundieren sie das eigene Argument (Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur wieder mal mit dieser irrigen Annahme in einen Frontalbeschallungströöt geraten).
> 
> Also auch für Dich nochmal Ralf:
> 
> ...



In NRW gibt es einen LV, deren GF predigt seinen Vereinen, Mitgliedern jährlich keine "Gemeinschaftsangeln" öffentlich bekannt zu geben. 
Fänge, Gewichte und Sieger dieser Gemeinschaftsangeln nicht zu veröffentlichen.
Usw.

Aus Langeweile?

Warum werden in NRW keine "Hegefischen" in bekannter DAV- Manier ausgetragen?



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hihi, gut dass man weiß, dass du nicht wirklich so naiv bist.
> 
> Bei uns zuhause im Kindergartenförderverein war die Gemeinnützigkeit sogar nur dadurch gefährdet, weil ein Spielgerät im laufenden Geschäftsjahr noch nicht angeschafft werden konnte und die Fördergelder deshalb zinsbringend angelegt wurden. Da hat ein übereifriger Finanzbeamter direkt Lunte gerochen, dass sich vielleicht ein weltweit agierender Finanzdienstleister hinter diesem winzigen e.V. verbergen könnte.
> Gemeinnützigkeitsprüfungen haben mit dem Strafrecht nunmal sowas von gar nichts zu tun, dass die hier konstruierten potentiellen Verstrickungen utopisch sind.
> ...



Jupp, bei der Gemeinnützigkeit geht es um die Verwendung der Gelder. Abgabenordnung.
Werden Gelder nicht für anerkannte gemeinnützige Zwecke ausgegeben erlischt die Gemeinnützigkeit.
Angeln ist ist in der Abgabenordnung nicht gelistet.
Somit dürfen dafür keine oder nur ein unbedeutender Teil der Gelder verwendet werden.
Auch die Verwendung von Geldern bei der Beschaffungen der Preise für Siegerehrungen ist ein Thema. Das Finanzamt prüft dies bei Abgabe der Steuererklärung.
Auch dürfen Vereine keine unbegrenzten Summen auf dem Konto bunkern.
Die Gelder müssen für gemeinnützige Zwecke verwendet werden.


Desweiteren liegt gibt es zu dem Erlass von 1991/ 1995 einen weiteren Kommentar.
Der VDSF hatte Kontakt zum BMF aufgenommen weil offensicht die Finanzämter Ost/West sehr unterschiedlich mit der Abgabenordnung umgehen.
Während West- Vereinen offensichtlich regelmäßig auf die Finger gekloppt wurde ging man im Osten grosszügiger mit der Verordnung um.
Welches offensichtlich immer noch ein Thema ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Wie ist es: ist Wettangeln Eurer Meinung nach TierSchG-konform oder widerspricht es dem?



Ich versuchs nochmal:
Es geht doch gar nicht um die "Rechtmäßigkeit" von Wettangeln oder das TSG - es geht rein um Finanzrecht..

Um diese §:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ao_1977/__52.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/AO/56.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/AO/63.html

Danach (§52 AO, da sind die Kriterien für Gemeinnützigkeit aufgeführt)  kann ein Angelverein die Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege (ok, man könnte es auch mit Tierschutz  oder Gleichberechtigung versuchen, das ist da auch aufgelistet, viel Spaß dabei ;-))).

Der § 56 AO besagt, dass ein gemeinnütziger Verein AUSSCHLIESSLICH seine steuerbegünstigten, satzungsmäßigen Zwecke verfolgen darf (tatsächliche Mittelverwendung).

Wettangeln (in welcher Form auch immer) gehört dazu eben nicht, weil das weder für Naturschutz noch Landschaftspflege notwendig ist, und damit eine der Steuerbegünstigung (Gemeinnutz) widersprechende Mittelverwendung.

Hege- und Gemeinschaftsangeln KÖNNEN dazu gehören, wenn entsprechend der Bedarf (für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege) nachgewiesen wird (Bestandsregulierung z. B.)..

Diesen Nachweis hat der Verein an Hand der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung (nicht durch gemauscheltes umdeklarieren von Wett- zu Hegeangeln) an Hand seiner Mittelverwendung und des tatsächlichen Ablaufes nachzuweisen (hier kommen z. B. wieder nicht bilanzierte oder im Haushalt aufgelöste Treuhand- und Anderkonten ins Spiel, Ausgabe hoher "Ehrengaben" (für zigtausende Euro Goldmünzen etc.)).

Das sind die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen..

Der Erlass ist nur das Hilfsmittel für die Finanzbeamten, dass die einfacher erkennen zu können, ob es sich um ein (im Sinne Naturschutz/Landschaftspflege (Ausschliesslichkeit)) dem gemeinnützigen Zweck dienende Veranstaltung handelt oder um eine mit Wettbewerbscharakter, was man zur Erfüllung der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht braucht und die damit abzuerkennen wäre.

Und dass diese Gesetze (AO) bundesweit von den Finanzbehörden möglichst einheitlich durchgesetzt werden..

Und hier gehts um Veranstaltungen des DAFV 2013 und 2014, bei dem neben vielen anderen zumindest auch 2 LV größte Bedenken haben, weil die diese Veranstaltungen diesen Vorgaben an die Gemeinnützigkeit nach AO eben widersprechen.

Nu macht mal weiter, wie gesagt, das wird eh geklärt werden (müssen), weil die vom BV ja an die Kohle von den Sperrkonten wieder ran wollen..

Und die gibts eben erst, wenn von den Finanzbehörden ALLE 2013 und 2014 unter Führung des DAFV stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen (Angeltreffs, IAM 2013, etc.) an Hand der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung und der realen Durchführung dieser Veranstaltungen (inkl. Treuhand-, Anderkonten, Plätze markieren, Setzkescher verwenden, auftreten von Mannschaften, Siegerehrungen, hohe Ehrengaben etc.) die Unbedenklichkeit in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit des BV (und damit der Sicherheit, dass wegen diesem Punkt nicht nachfolgend die LV durch ihre Beiträge an den BV (Ausschliesslichkeit, tatsächliche Mittelverwendung etc.) dann selber die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs nochmal:
> Es geht doch gar nicht um die "Rechtmäßigkeit" von Wettangeln oder das TSG - es geht rein um Finanzrecht..



Nein, das TierSchG hat Ralf in seinem Posting und mit dem verlinkten Beitrag ins Spiel gebracht. Das TierSchG könnte nach meiner, offensichtlich Ralfs und der Ansicht der geposteten Quelle die einzige rechtliche Grundlage von Wert sein, die zur Unterfütterung des BMF-Schreibens im Zuge einer rechtlichen Prüfung der Rechmäßigkeit einer Aberkennung von Gemeinnützigkeit genutzt werden kann.

Und noch einmal meine Frage, was glaubt Ihr denn, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage eine solche Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit rechtmäßig sei, über die hier soviel theoretisiert wird? In Deiner AO stehts nicht dazu drin, soweit zum Finanzrecht. Und ich wiederhole mich: ein BMF-Schreiben ist keine Rechtsgrundlage, die Dich, mich oder einen Bürger tangieren muss. Man darf das gern anders sehen und auf Basis geltender Gesetze auch gerichtlich durchsetzen...

Insofern steht die "Rechtmäßigkeit" im Zentrum aller Fragen. Und mittelbar wohl auch das TierSchG.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es geht immer nur noch um Finanzrecht/AO, wo das alles steht (s.o.):
Der Erlass ist nur das Hilfsmittel für die Finanzbeamten, dass die einfacher erkennen zu können, ob es sich um ein (im Sinne Naturschutz/Landschaftspflege (Ausschliesslichkeit)) dem gemeinnützigen Zweck dienende Veranstaltung handelt oder um eine mit Wettbewerbscharakter, was man zur Erfüllung der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht braucht und die damit abzuerkennen wäre.

Und dass diese Gesetze (AO) bundesweit von den Finanzbehörden möglichst einheitlich durchgesetzt werden..

Es wird NIEMANDEN wegen des Erlasses die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden, der dient nur dazu, die Mittelverwendung nach den § AO 52, 56, 63 leichter und schneller und im Bundesgebiet möglichst einheitlich erkennen und umsetzen zu können.

Aberkannt wird nach den § AO 52, 56, 63


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danach (§52 AO, da sind die Kriterien für Gemeinnützigkeit aufgeführt)  kann ein Angelverein die Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege (ok, man könnte es auch mit Tierschutz  oder Gleichberechtigung versuchen, das ist da auch aufgelistet, viel Spaß dabei ;-))).



*In der AO steht nichts, aber auch gar nichts über Angelvereine.* Deine Interpretation fußt ebenfalls ausschließlich auf dem BMF-Schreiben. Angelvereine können Ihre Gemeinnützigkeit auf verschiedenen Wegen begründen und der Naturschutz ist, ehrlich gesagt, der am Wenigsten prägnante. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wettangeln (in welcher Form auch immer) gehört dazu eben nicht, weil das weder für Naturschutz noch Landschaftspflege notwendig ist, und damit eine der Steuerbegünstigung (Gemeinnutz) widersprechende Mittelverwendung.



Kann Teil der Förderung des Sports, der Förderung der Erziehung, Volks- und Berufsbildung, die Förderung des bürgerschaftlichen Engagements zugunsten gemeinnütziger, mildtätiger und kirchlicher Zwecke sein. Ließe sich alles begründen. Naturschutz ist hier unerheblich, siehe oben. Ein Verein kann mehrere satzungsmäßige Zwecke verfolgen und gleichzeitig verschiedene Kriterien der AO adressieren. Auch ein Angelverein.


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2014)

Der eigentliche Grund dieses Erlasses war doch den Angelvereinen ihre internen Gemeinschaftsangeln zu ermöglichen.
Oder auch die Gemeinschaftsangeln mit befreundeten auswertigen Angelvereinen. 
Vereinsleben halt. Gemeinschaftsförderung.
Händchen halten u. Kuscheln  halt.

Ein grosses Tamtam ala DAFV Feedertreff war nicht erwünscht.
Entspricht nicht der Anglerromantik.
Ausserdem sollten Fische nicht als Sportobjekt benutzt werden.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> *In der AO steht nichts, aber auch gar nichts über Angelvereine.* Deine Interpretation fußt ebenfalls ausschließlich auf dem BMF-Schreiben. Angelvereine können Ihre Gemeinnützigkeit auf verschiedenen Wegen begründen und der Naturschutz ist, ehrlich gesagt, der am Wenigsten prägnante.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann Teil der Förderung des Sports, der Förderung der Erziehung, Volks- und Berufsbildung, die Förderung des bürgerschaftlichen Engagements zugunsten gemeinnütziger, mildtätiger und kirchlicher Zwecke sein. Ließe sich alles begründen. Naturschutz ist hier unerheblich, siehe oben. Ein Verein kann mehrere satzungsmäßige Zwecke verfolgen und gleichzeitig verschiedene Kriterien der AO adressieren. Auch ein Angelverein.



Fussballvereine stehen da auch nicht.


Eben da steht nichts vom Angeln.
Angeln ist kein anerkannter Sport.
Wird nicht gefördert. Weder vom Sportbund noch vom Finanzamt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo miteinander

es ist für den weiteren Fortgang der Frage Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit unerheblich was die Richtlinie des FA-Ministeriums für eine Rechtsqualität und -Verbindlichkeit hat. Durch die Tatsache, dass 2 LV die Mitgliedsbeiträge auf ein Sperrkonto überwiesen haben, erzwingen sie so oder so eine Entscheidung in dieser Frage (es sei denn, die 2 LV ziehen zurück, was ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich halte).


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> *In der AO steht nichts, aber auch gar nichts über Angelvereine.* Angelvereine können Ihre Gemeinnützigkeit auf verschiedenen Wegen begründen und der Naturschutz ist, ehrlich gesagt, der am Wenigsten prägnante.


Der Naturschutz ist nun mal der Weg, auf Grund dessen der BV, der DAFV, seine Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten hat (siehe deren Satzung)..

Und darum gehts hier:
Verliert der DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen seiner dieser eigenen Satzung widersprechenden Veranstaltungen (Ausschliesslichkeit, zu was braucht man für Naturschutz Feedertreffs etc.), verlieren nachfolgend die LV, die trotzdem Beiträge an den BV zahlen, wegen Förderung nicht (mehr) gemeinnütziger Zwecke (des nicht mehr gemeinnützigen BV) auch ihre Gemeinnützigkeit, darauf folgend die Vereine, deren LV betroffen sind.

PS:
So isses, Fischer vom Inn....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danach (§52 AO, da sind die Kriterien für Gemeinnützigkeit aufgeführt)  kann ein Angelverein die Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege...



Schauen wir uns doch einmal eine beliebige ergoogelte Satzung an: http://www.av-muenchen.de/57.0.html

Da steht unter Vereinszweck folgendes:
- Förderung der nichtgewerblichen* Spor*tfischerei zum Zwecke [...] *Erholung und* *Erhaltung der Gesundheit*
- *Erziehung *[...] des *Spor*tnachwuchses – zu  waidgerechten Sportfischern 
- *Ferner* zählt [...] im Sinne des *Naturschutzes*

Die adressieren also in der Reihenfolge die Kriterien der AO: Sport, sogar Gesundheit, Erziehung und dann irgendwann unter *"ferner"* Naturschutz. Und Du meinst nun, die ganze Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit fußt nur auf diesem Nebenkriterium? Wenn das so wäre, würde dies automatisch einen Verstoß nach § 56 AO beinhalten, das ja mehr als die Hälfte der Ziele eben nicht steuerbegünstigt, weil nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannt, wäre...

Das ist doch Quatsch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der Naturschutz ist nun mal der Weg, auf Grund dessen der BV, der DAFV, seine Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten hat (siehe deren Satzung)..

*Und darum gehts hier, um den BV:*
Verliert der DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen seiner dieser eigenen Satzung widersprechenden Veranstaltungen (Ausschliesslichkeit, zu was braucht man für Naturschutz Feedertreffs etc.), verlieren nachfolgend die LV, die trotzdem Beiträge an den BV zahlen, wegen Förderung nicht (mehr) gemeinnütziger Zwecke (des nicht mehr gemeinnützigen BV) auch ihre Gemeinnützigkeit, darauf folgend die Vereine, deren LV betroffen sind.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> es ist für den weiteren Fortgang der Frage Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit unerheblich was die Richtlinie des FA-Ministeriums für eine Rechtsqualität und -Verbindlichkeit hat. Durch die Tatsache, dass 2 LV die Mitgliedsbeiträge auf ein Sperrkonto überwiesen haben, erzwingen sie so oder so eine Entscheidung in dieser Frage (es sei denn, die 2 LV ziehen zurück, was ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich halte).
> 
> ...


Eben!

Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so gar kein Problem ist, warum hat dann weder ein Landesverband noch ein Bundesverband einfach die Abschaffung des Erlasses in die Wege geleitet?
> 
> Dann wär der Haufen ja noch übler, als ich eh schon vermute................


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeln ist kein anerkannter Sport.



Wo ist das festgelegt? Welches Gericht hat darüber befunden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Viel Spass beim gerichtlichen durchsetzen von Angeln als Sport...

(PS: Frau Dr. und der DAFV: Casting ist der Wettkampf der Angler ;-)))


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Naturschutz ist nun mal der Weg, auf Grund dessen der BV, der DAFV, seine Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten hat (siehe deren Satzung)...



Das ist richtig und offensichtlich gleichermaßen unnötig, seine Gemeinnützigkeit auf so eine enge und teils tönernde Begründung zu stellen. Denn vor dem "erhalten hat" steht hier "begründet hat", nämlich selbst.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und darum gehts hier:
> Verliert der DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen seiner dieser eigenen Satzung widersprechenden Veranstaltungen (Ausschliesslichkeit, zu was braucht man für Naturschutz Feedertreffs etc.), verlieren nachfolgend die LV, die trotzdem Beiträge an den BV zahlen, wegen Förderung nicht (mehr) gemeinnütziger Zwecke (des nicht mehr gemeinnützigen BV) auch ihre Gemeinnützigkeit, darauf folgend die Vereine, deren LV betroffen sind.



Diese arg konstruierte Kette halte ich für fragwürdig, wie kommst Du darauf? Wenn ich Kaffee für alle Mitglieder aus der Vereinskasse für das Mitgliedertreffen kaufe, entspricht - streng genommen - auch nicht jeder Euro unmittelbar dem Gemeinnützigkeitsziel. Genauso kann man wohl kaum in Sippenhaftung genommen werden. Und schon gar nicht für eine sich irgendwann womöglich ändernde steuerliche Behandlung des Verbandes. Und wenn das so sein sollte, tritt man eben aus. Im übrigen kann man auch als Verein einen Beitrag an einen nicht gemeinnützigen Verein bzw. eine Firma zahlen, wenn man damit seine eigenen satzungsgemäßen Ziele verfolgen will. Sonst dürfte man ja keine Flyer drucken lassen, um mal ein einfaches Beispiel zu geben.... Und hier bezahlt man eben eine Mitgliedschaft, um eine Stimme in Politik und Öffentlichkeit zu haben... 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim gerichtlichen durchsetzen von Angeln als Sport...



Warum durchsetzen, was offensichtlich anerkannt ist - siehe die Satzung oben. Sport steht an erster Stelle und wird als Zweck am Häufigsten genannt. Diesem als gemeinnützig postuliertem Vereinsziel hat offenbar niemand widersprochen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



> Mich interessiert doch auch als Mitglied auch nicht, ob der ADAC irgendwann Steuern nachzahlen muss oder nicht.


Du kannst als Einzelperson auch nicht gemeinnützig sein und somit die Gemeinnützigkeit eh nicht verlieren..

Die Mitglieder im LV (die Vereine) und im BV (die LV) sind aber nunmal als Vereine gemeinnützig (sonst könnten sie satzungsgemäß nicht Mitglied sein) und dürfen ihre Mittel nicht für nicht gemeinnützige Zwecke verwenden (Ausschliesslichkeit, AO....)..


----------



## Honeyball (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wo ist das festgelegt? Welches Gericht hat darüber befunden?



Finanzrecht=Umkehrung der Beweislast!!!
Noch kein Gericht hat darüber befunden, dass Angeln als Sport anzuerkennen ist. Und solange dies nicht der Fall ist, gilt es als Freizeitbeschäftigung ohne gemeinnützige Wirkung.

Und nein, ich such Dir jetzt keine Quellen dazu raus.


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Schauen wir uns doch einmal eine beliebige ergoogelte Satzung an: http://www.av-muenchen.de/57.0.html
> 
> Da steht unter Vereinszweck folgendes:
> - Förderung der nichtgewerblichen* Spor*tfischerei zum Zwecke [...] *Erholung und* *Erhaltung der Gesundheit*
> ...



 Das ist doch mal recht gut formuliert und nicht dieser Standartquatsch mit Naturschutz im Mittelpunk.
 Habe ich vor paar Jahren schon mal geschrieben-
Wer in seiner Satzung nicht sein eigentliches Tun / Ziele in den Mittelpunkt stellt , wird damit in Schwierigkeiten kommen,
 das oben ist ein schönes Beispiel , das es auch anders geht; die DAFV Satzung ein schlechtes Beispiel - da steht eben nicht Angeln im Mittelpunkt ( was ja wohl das eigentliche Anliegen sein sollte) und upps - es führt zu Problemen.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und im übrigen:
Lies doch einfach mal die Gesetzestexte, die Thomas immer wieder als Quellen verlinkt.
Die Abgabenordnung ist Gesetz!!!


----------



## Deep Down (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Einem Verein, Verband, Bundesverband *kann* die Gemeinnützigkeit auf Basis des BMF-Erlasses aberkannt werden, wenn er denn Wettangeln durchführt oder sponsort. Dass das noch nicht oder bisher nur einmal irgendwo in Bayern stattgefunden hat, schließt nicht aus, dass es jetzt nach der Fusion und aufgrund der Verstrickungen des DAFV mit Welt- und Europameisterschaften nicht trotzdem passieren kann, sagt aber auch genauso wenig, dass es passieren wird. Alles eben einfach unsicher und schwammig.



Zu solchen Nachfragen des FA bei den Vereinen kommt es aber durchaus, wenn in den vorgelegten Protokollen der JHV z.B. sowas wie Ehrungen, Pokale im Zusammenhang mit Vereinsfischen erwähnt werden.

Das ist also nicht etwa etwas, was von den FA nicht beachtet wird, sondern ist regelmässige Prüfungsposition im Hinblick auf die Gemeinnützigkeit!

Netter Punkt im übrigen, der deutlich macht, welche Verantwortung einem Ehrenamt innewohnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die DAFV Satzung ein schlechtes Beispiel -


Und genau der DAFV ist hier das Thema....



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> es ist für den weiteren Fortgang der Frage Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit unerheblich was die Richtlinie des FA-Ministeriums für eine Rechtsqualität und -Verbindlichkeit hat. Durch die Tatsache, dass 2 LV die Mitgliedsbeiträge auf ein Sperrkonto überwiesen haben, erzwingen sie so oder so eine Entscheidung in dieser Frage (es sei denn, die 2 LV ziehen zurück, was ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich halte).
> 
> ...


Eben!

Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so gar kein Problem ist, warum hat dann weder ein Landesverband noch ein Bundesverband einfach die Abschaffung des Erlasses in die Wege geleitet?
> 
> Dann wär der Haufen ja noch übler, als ich eh schon vermute................


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst als Einzelperson auch nicht gemeinnützig sein und somit die Gemeinnützigkeit eh nicht verlieren...



Richtig, schlechtes Beispiel von mir (im nichtjuristischen Sinne bin ich natürlich gemein und nützlich zugleich...). 

Gleichwohl ist Deine These aus verschiedenen Gründen Quatsch - siehe noch einmal mein geändertes Posting.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Noch kein Gericht hat darüber befunden, dass Angeln als Sport  a_*b*_zuerkennen ist.



Die Frage lautet, ob schon einmal ein Gericht die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit auf Basis des Förderung-von-Sport-Kriteriums verweigert hat. Denn offenbar berufen sich sehr viele Vereine in erster Linie auf dieses Kriterium.

Beispiel 1:
Präambel: _"Der Angelsport ist ein eigenständiges und allgemeines Kulturgut." _
Zweck: _"Verbreitung und Verbesserung des waidgerechten Sportfischens_"

Beispiel 2:
_"Der Verein hat sich zur Aufgabe gestellt,              nach den Grundsätzen der Freiwilligkeit und unter Ausschluß              von parteipolitischen, konfessionellen, beruflichen, rassischen und              militärischen Gründen folgende, als besonders anerkannte,              Zwecke zu verfolgen:
            1. Förderung des Sports_"




Honeyball schrieb:


> Und nein, ich such Dir jetzt keine Quellen dazu raus.



Doch, ich bitte zwingend darum. Denn ich kann Dir im Gegenzug auf Anhieb weitere Satzungen von Angelvereinen beibringen - die ähnlich wie die bereits dargestellte oder sogar noch stärker den Sportaspekt in den Vordergrund rücken. Und sie sind offenbar als gemeinnützig anerkannt worden. Ich kann nicht nachweisen, ob das trotz oder wegen geschehen ist. Wenn Du das so sicher kannst, bitte, das hilft der Diskussion durchaus weiter...



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und im übrigen:
> Lies doch einfach mal die Gesetzestexte, die Thomas immer wieder als Quellen verlinkt.
> Die Abgabenordnung ist Gesetz!!!



Ich frage mich zunehmend, ob Ihr die gelesen und verstanden habt. Da steht nichts von Angeln. Auch nicht, was Sport, Bildung, Erziehung, Brauchtum meint. Es steht auch nicht drin, wann ein Euro im Sinne der gemeinnützigen Vereinszwecke ausgegeben wurde und wann nicht...

Das ist nämlich alles Interpretation - und die Eure ist eine von vielen und an vielen Stellen sehr wackelig. Das zeigt sich nicht zuletzt, daran dass es in der empirischen Wirklichkeit keine, aber auch keine einzige nachvollziehbare Entsprechung für Eure steilen Thesen gibt...


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Angeln ist kein Sport.

Dies vermittelt Dir sogar der DAFV so.

Welcher Sport wird somit Im Angelverein gefördert? 
Antwort: Casting!
Und auch genau dafür gibt es vom Sportbund Fördergelder.

Einige Angelvereine streichen bereits das Wort "Sport" aus ihrem Vereinsnamen.
Bei Neugründungen wird sogar freiwillig darauf verzichtet.

Beispiel?

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/av-nienborg-dinkel/asv-nienborg-in-zukunft-nicht-mehr-sportlich


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeln ist kein Sport.



Warum gibt es dann gemeinnützige Angelvereine, deren vorrangiger Vereinszweck in der Förderung des Angelsports besteht und die sich damit offensichtlich und erfolgreich auf das Förderung-des-Sports-Kriterium der AO berufen?

Warum gibt es überhaupt die Wortschöpfung Angelsport - wenn Angeln doch kein Sport ist?

Warum wird Angeln landläufig auch von Sportbünden für Sport gehalten (http://www.sportbund-leverkusen.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=207&Itemid=57))?

und und und...

Letztlich geht im Zusammenhang des Trööts auch nur darum, ob irgendwo juristisch bindend festgestellt wurde, was Du da so frank und frei behauptest und was Honey usw. ebenfalls zu denken scheinen.


----------



## theeltunker (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Thomas

Leider erinnern mich Deine dauernden Wiederholungen möglicher zukünftiger Horrorszenarien an die Argumentation der PeTA.
Wenn man etwas dauernd wiederholt hat man doch irgendwann Recht! |krach: "Ich will aber Recht haben!"

Ja, ich gebe Dir Recht, wenn Du verlangst dass, sich "unser" Dachverband gefälligst um das Thema kümmern muss.
Ja, Du hast Recht, dass sich die gewählten Funtionäre um das Thema drücken und eigentlich gar nichts machen, ausser Kosten verursachen.
Nein, ein Verein/Verband verliert nicht automatisch die Gemeinnützigkeit, nur weil ein Sachbearbeiter im BFM vor Jahren eine Handlungsanleitung herausgegeben hat und die man so auslegen kann, wie Du meinst, dass es ist. Es ist halt Auslegungssache und bedarf der Interpretation.
Du solltest die Begründung der Staatsanwaltschaft Aschaffenburg genau lesen, warum sie ein Verfahren gegen einen Verantwortlichen der ein internationales Freundschaftsfischen durchgeführt hatte und von der PeTA angezeigt wurde, eingestellt hat.
Nein, wenn der DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren sollte, (was von Dir hier als Thema aufgebauscht wird und was ich für absolut unmöglich halte) verlieren nicht automatisch angeschlossene Verbände/Vereine die Gemeinnützigkeit.
Nein, ein Finanzamt wird nicht automatisch ermitteln, ob man einem Verein/Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkennen muss, nur weil er ein Königsfischen für seine Mitglieder oder ein offenes Hegefischen durchgeführt hat. Zumal genau diesem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem in der Satzung niedergeschriebenen Ziel, die Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsfischen und die Förderung des Angelsports bescheinigt wurde. (siehe auch das Posting von Kaulbarschspezi)
Nein, kein verantwortlicher Vereins-/Verbandsfuntionär wird eingesperrt oder muss sein Haus verkaufen, nur weil er ein Hege-/Gemeinschafts- oder Königsfischen durchführt oder durchgeführt hat.
Nein, ich bin kein Freund unserer Präsidentin oder sonst eines Funktionärs im DAFV. Ich gehe nur gern angeln und freue mich auf die Teilnahme an dem nächsten Hegefischen, wo ich meine Freunde treffe und mit Ihnen zusammen meinem Hobby fröne.

Harry


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=59

 um das Suchen zu ersparen
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Betrifft aber nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit und ist eine Meinung eines Staatsanwaltes.

Zwar generell Interessant aber bezüglich der Verwendung der Finanzmittel (Gemeinnützigkeit) uninteressant.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Betrifft aber nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit und ist eine Meinung eines Staatsanwaltes.
> 
> Zwar generell Interessant aber bezüglich der Verwendung der Finanzmittel (Gemeinnützigkeit) uninteressant.



Eines Staatsanwalts, der offenbar auf Klägerseite einer solchen Klage keine Chancen einräumt. Und ist insofern relevant, als das TierSchG und Angelwettbewerbe offenbar nicht im Clinch liegen. Was wiederum heißt, einen Verstoß gegen das Gemeinnützigkeitskriterium Förderung des Naturschutzes über ein Verstoß gegen das TierSchG zu begründen, dürfte in aller Regel misslingen, wenn mit den gefangenen  Fischen nicht im Anschluss noch ein Weitwurfwettbewerb stattfindet. Da unterscheiden wir uns von Australien, wo der Thunfischweitwurf sowohl als Sport als auch als Brauchtum durchgehen könnten... 

Und da sind wir wieder hier:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=133



und hier:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht einmal nötig, dass das BFM selbst recherchiert. Es  reicht eine Anzeige und Verurteilung wegen Verstoß gegen das  Tierschutzgesetz und aus ist es mit der Gemeinnützigkeit.



So, d.h. es würde gar nicht so einfach mit der Aberkennung, wenn es denn mal tatsächlich versucht würde und ein Verein sich das kurzer Hand nicht gefallen ließe...

P.S.: Sharpo, es wäre hilfreich, wenn Du den gesamten Diskussionszusammenhang in Deinen Postings im Auge behieltest - es ist einfach mühselig, den jedesmal auch für Dich wieder herzustellen...


----------



## Honeyball (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Wann werdet ihr begreifen, dass Strafrecht und Finanzrecht zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Stiefel sind???? |rolleyes

Ich geb's auf.
Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht:

Die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV und seiner angeschlossenen Verbände ist keineswegs gefährdet.
Die Begriffe "ausschließlich und unmittelbar" haben in §51 AO keinerlei Bedeutung und sind nur in den §§56,57 AO gesondert geregelt, weil sonst das Buch zu dünn geworden wäre.
Gleiches gilt für §67a, AO
Förderung des Sportangelns ist gesondert unter §58 AO als "Steuerlich unschädliche Betätigung" aufgeführt, allerdings dort nur für auserwählte Hochweise sichtbar und nicht für das gemeine Volk
Zuwendungen und Ausgaben für nicht gemeinnützige Zwecke oder an nicht gemeinnützige Organisationen gefährden nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereins/Verbandes
Wenn das BMF einen Runderlass herausgibt, dann nur, weil man sich dort langweilt und damit die Beamten in den Finanzämtern was zum unterlegen haben, wenn der Schreibtisch wackelt
Elvis und John Lennon leben noch
die kleinen Kinder bringt der Klapperstorch
Manche Leute verpassen in grenzenlosem Optimismus sogar ihre eigene Beerdigung #q

Glaub einfach nur das, was du glauben willst, so wie soviele, die geglaubt haben, dass diese Fusion problemlos verlaufen und alles für alle zum Guten bringen wird...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ihr dreht euch im Kreis.
Die Frage, ob man Entscheidungen vom FA gerichtlich anfechten kann, muss doch durch einen Juristen(niemand anwesend?) zu beantworten sein.
So kann man weiterhin Seiten mit Spekulationen füllen.
Irgend welche Finanzamt Pamphlete sind m.M.n. nur solange gültig, bis sie mal einer gerichtlichen Prüfung standhalten müssen.


Dies hier entspricht auch meiner Ansicht:



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und ist insofern relevant, als das  TierSchG und Angelwettbewerbe offenbar nicht im Clinch liegen. Was  wiederum heißt, einen Verstoß gegen das Gemeinnützigkeitskriterium  Förderung des Naturschutzes über ein Verstoß gegen das TierSchG zu  begründen, dürfte in aller Regel misslingen, wenn mit den gefangenen   Fischen nicht im Anschluss noch ein Weitwurfwettbewerb  stattfindet.


----------



## Honeyball (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Eben, deshalb lasse ich es jetzt auch.
Wir haben schon vor Wochen und Monaten alles Wesentliche dazu zusammen getragen. Da hab ich einen Juristen und Steuerexperten dazu befragt und alles wiedergegeben, was ich von ihm erfahren habe.
Der DAFV wird das ja sicherlich genauso machen und gemacht haben und ist ja kompetent genug, daraus die richtigen Konsequenzen zum Wohle aller Angler ziehen...#6


Ist ja auch bald Weihnachten, oder?


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wann werdet ihr begreifen, dass Strafrecht und Finanzrecht zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Stiefel sind???? |rolleyes
> 
> Ich geb's auf.
> Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht:
> ...





Ich war gerade am Überlegen ob ich da etwas nicht verstanden habe.
Bin aber offensichtlich nicht der einzige. 
Danke

Ich versteh den Zusammenhang der Gemeinnützigkeit und Strafrecht ..Tierschutzgesetz auch nicht so ganz.
War immer im Glauben das es sich bei der Gemeinnützigkeit unter anderem um ein Vorteil bei der Steuerabgabe handelt und sich daraus gewisse Pflichten ergeben.
Die Pflicht halt die Finanzmittel überwiegend für gemeinnützige Zwecke zu verwenden.

Der Verlust bei Tierquälerei  im Verbund mit Naturschutz blablabla eher als zweitrangig angesehen.
Wobei Tierquälerei eines einzelnen Vereinsmitgliedes nicht zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Angelvereins führen. 
Oder?|kopfkrat|supergri

Aber auch da kann ich mich mal wieder irren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

reeecht euch doch ab - wird doch eh geklärt werden, weil der BV die Kohle auf den Sperrkonten dringend baucht...
;-)))

Bedingung dazu ist eben verbindliches Schreiben der FA Offenbach und Berlin als Zuständige, dass die Veranstaltungen des DAFV 2013 und 2014 nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden.

Unabhängig anderer Anzeigen und Nachfragen zum Thema bei diversen Finanzbehörden, von denen wir Kenntnis haben, wird damit also der BV selber zu den FA dackeln (müssen)  und um Absolution seiner Wettangeln 2013 und 2014 bitten - dann sehen wir ja, wies ausgehen wird.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo miteinander

was soll die theoretische Herumturnerei? Begreift Ihr nicht: Die Milch ist verschüttet und kann nicht mehr eingesammelt werden..
Soll heißen: Die zwei Landesverbände, die das Geld auf ein Sperrkonto überwiesen haben, erzwingen die Entscheidung über Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit (wenn nicht noch ein Wunder geschieht).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Förderung des Sportangelns ist gesondert unter §58 AO als "Steuerlich unschädliche Betätigung" aufgeführt, allerdings dort nur für auserwählte Hochweise sichtbar und nicht für das gemeine Volk




Scheint so. Unter welcher Nummer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> was soll die theoretische Herumturnerei? Begreift Ihr nicht: Die Milch ist verschüttet und kann nicht mehr eingesammelt werden..
> Soll heißen: Die zwei Landesverbände, die das Geld auf ein Sperrkonto überwiesen haben, erzwingen die Entscheidung über Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit (wenn nicht noch ein Wunder geschieht).
> ...


Nur zur Klarstellung und um Legendenbildung vorzubeugen:
Schuld an der "verschütteten Milch" haben nicht die Landesverbände, die um ihre Gemeinnützigkeit fürchten und dementsprechend handeln.

Schuld hat klar der Bundesverband, der (kommt noch was in Frage ausser wider besseren Wissens oder aus Dummheit/Ignoranz?) diesbezügliche mehrfache, teilweise schon monatelang vorliegende Nachfragen dieser LV nie konkret beantwortet hat und sie so zum Handeln gezwungen hat.
Und durch seine Veranstaltungen in In- und Ausland und deren zumindest teilweise Abrechnung über Treuhand/Anderkonten erst diese Gefahr überhaupt herbeigeführt hat.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur Klarstellung und um Legendenbildung vorzubeugen:
> Schuld an der "verschütteten Milch" haben nicht die Landesverbände, die um ihre Gemeinnützigkeit fürchten und dementsprechend handeln.
> 
> Schuld hat klar der Bundesverband, .




Kein Problem damit. Ist aber auch wurscht. Die Folgen sind davon unabhängig. Und so wie es aussieht, sind die Folgen nicht durchdacht (falls es schlimm kommt).



Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einspruch.
Der VDSF hat sich genau dafür eingesetzt.
Alles gewollt.
Und die Kollegen im DAV haben dies einstimmig angenommen.

Dumm nur, das nun einige LV diesen Erlass nun ernst nehmen und ihre Gelder verweigern bis die Sache geklärt ist.

Da haben sich einige Damen und Herren im DAFV etc. ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten.
Dumm gelaufen. 
Hätte man 1991/ 1995 mal seine Blitzbirne eingeschaltet. Aber dem DAV eine pinnen war wichtiger.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo miteinander

was sollen den die Spielchen ob nun eine Vorschrift so oder so ausgelegt wird oder wer schuld hat und wer der böse Bube ist?

Ich empfehle, Abstand zu nehmen und das ganze Paket noch einmal in aller Ruhe durchzudenken. Vor allem sollte man an die Angler denken. Die Verbände werden auf die eine oder andere Art weiter bestehen, vielleicht mit einem rechtlich schlechterem Standing. Aber sie werden weiter bestehen. Aber bei den Anglern wird es denen weh tun, die finanziell knapp kalkulieren müssen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> Und so wie es aussieht, sind die Folgen nicht durchdacht


Es kann ja keinem Verein/Verband irgendwas etwas passieren, der sich (finanz)rechtskonform und den eigenen Regeln entsprechend verhalten hat und auch zukünftig will..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum (fast) keiner versteht, dass der Erlass des BMF von allen Fa  befolgt werden muss. Dieser Erlass ist eine Ergänzung zur von Thomas verlinkten AO und soll den Ermessensspielraum der Fa eingrenzen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Einen Runderlass einer übergeordneten Stelle zu ignorieren- da wird der verantwortliche Beamte seinen Spaß haben.  Wir können ja mal abwarten, was diesbezüglich noch so passiert.  Ich persönlich glaube, dass wir alle zeitnah eine Bestätigung für alles bekommen  werden. Denn der DAFV benötigt die Kohle, also wird etwas passieren müssen.  Na ja,  und wenn das alles so sicher wäre- warum fragt der DAFV nicht einfach mal beim zuständigen FA an und fragt nach dem geforderten Schreiben? Hallo, die sind anscheinend finanziell am ende!??!!?? Warum wollen denn bestimmte LV (man munkelt LSFV S-H) genau die Punkte aus diesem Erlass in der auszuarbeitenden Neuordnung zum Thema Wettfischen  gestrichen haben? Alles Blödsinn was im AB steht...?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum (fast) keiner versteht, dass der Erlass des BMF von allen Fa  befolgt werden muss.



Hallo, das zweifelt doch gar niemand an....#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hi



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> abwarten, was diesbezüglich noch so passiert. Ich persönlich glaube, dass wir alle zeitnah eine Bestätigung für alles bekommen werden. Denn der DAFV benötigt die Kohle, also wird etwas passieren müssen. .?



Das glaube ich auch. 

Wenn es gut läuft bleibt alles wie gehabt. Wenn es schlecht läuft gibt es Probleme vor allem für die, die die finanziellen Folgen nicht stemmen können. Angeln wird weitergehen, aber das Anglerklientel wird ein anderes sein, selektiert nach Finanzkraft. Ach ja, und Wettangeln wird es dann (wenn es schlecht läuft) definitiv nicht mehr geben. Aber immerhin: Man wird sagen können, wer daran schuld sei.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Es kann ja keinem Verein/Verband irgendwas etwas passieren, der sich (finanz)rechtskonform und den eigenen VDSF/DAFV-Regeln entsprechend verhalten hat und auch zukünftig will - deswegen haben ja der Rheinische und NDS so gehandelt und mit dem zahlen der Gelder auf Sperrkonten klar gemacht, dass sie mit den Mauscheleien des BV nix zu tun haben wollen gegenüber den bei ihnen zuständigen FA.

Denen wird also auch nix passieren....

Wenn der BV solche bedenklichen Veranstaltungen mit Zahlungen über nicht offen gelegte Treuhand/Anderkonten durchführt und diesbezügliche zigfache Fragen der LV nicht beantwortet, ist es eben deren Pflicht, den eigenen LV zu schützen - für die, die über ihren Tellerrand gucken.

Warum sich der Rest der LV nicht drum kümmert und die so ihre Vereine ins Messer laufen lassen, wenns dumm kommt???

Keine Ahnung....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung....



Weil nix passieren wird mit denen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Dann solltest Du Dich einfach als Steuerberater beim Rheinischen oder NDS bewerben und denen das erklären, dass die bisherigen Steuerberater und Anwälte von denen vollkommen falsch liegen - oder ne Hellseherpraxis aufmachen............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das Kernproblem dürfte nicht der Einzelfall sein,sondern die Gesamtverbindlichkeit.Ein Erlass  bietet da durchaus Interpretationsspielraum..das kann gutgehen..muss aber nicht.

Und selbst ein positiver wie auch negativer Bescheid der zuständigen Finanzämter wäre da nicht der (Rechts)Weisheit letzter Schluss. Für keine Seite.

Das wäre dann Aufgabe der Finanzgerichte bzw.letztinstanzlich des BFH.

Oder irre ich da?


----------



## Blauzahn (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> .....
> Und selbst ein positiver wie auch negativer Bescheid der zuständigen Finanzämter *wäre da nicht der (Rechts)Weisheit letzter Schluss. Für keine Seite.*



Genau wie die Ansichten der Rechtsanwälte, welche in dieser Frage auch stark differieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Gemeinnützigkeit ist Steuersache.

Da würd ich lange vor nem Anwalt Steuerberater oder Wirtschaftsprüfer fragen..

Und wenn Anwälte, dann nur fähige Finanzrechtsanwälte...

 nur so als Tipp......

Ich lass meine Steuer jedenfalls weiter vom Steuerberater und nicht vom Anwalt machen.

Kann ja aber jeder halten, wie er will...




PS:
Und gerade wenn differierende Ansichten bestehen, wäre es verdammte Pflicht des BV, da Klarheit zu schaffen (zu was zahlt ihr denn die Trümmertruppe??), bevor sie eventuell der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechende Veranstaltungen durchführen..

Wenn dann das zuständige Finanzamt sagt (bzw. in Falle DAFV die FA, weil 2, Offenbach und Berlin), Veranstaltungen wie vom DAFV 2013 und 2014 durchgeführt, mit Wettbewerbscharakter, Platz markieren und auslosen, Mannschaften, Ranglisten, nicht töten, Setzkescher, umsetzen, hohen Startgeldern, Ehrengaben von zigtausenden Euro, Abrechnung über nicht in der Bilanz aufgelösten Treuhand- und Anderkonten wäre keine Mittelfehlverwendung und somit die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet, kann man damit locker zum BMF gehen und das bundesweit festschreiben lassen in einem neuen Erlass  - und damit wären alle LV und deren Vereine sicher, weil dann deswegen nicht mehr durch die FA Steuerbescheide mit Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit drohen können.

Nichts zu tun ist aber bestenfalls grob fahrlässig (was ich wirklich davon halte, darf ich leider nicht schreiben)..


----------



## Dunraven (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nö. Denn zu Auslegungsfragen und den Kriterien selbst schreibe ich gar nichts, sondern nur zu der rechtlichen Einordnung eines BMF-Schreibens als solches.




Wieder falsch.
Du schreibst 





> Außerdem noch einmal, kein Verein  muss das aus meiner Sicht abklären mit irgendwem. Wenn der BMF-Erlass  gültig ist und Anwendung findet, gibt es da nichts abzuklären.


 Da steht nichts zu der rechtlichen Einordnung, sondern dass der Erlass mit seinem absolut offenen Abschnitt 





> Für  ein  Wettfischen  kann  weiter  sprechen,  wenn  mehrere  folgender  Kriterien vorliegen


 aus Deiner Sicht scheinbar alles eindeutig und klar regelt. Dabei sagt er eben das die einzelnen Punkte, z.B. "Vergabe von Preisen", für sich allein nicht für ein Wettfischen spricht. Damit sagt er sogar das jeder der Punkte allein, wenn keiner der anderen Punkte erfüllt wird, aus Sicht der FA klar gegen ein Wettfischen spricht.  Es muss also mindestens ein zweiter auch dazu kommen damit es aus FA Sicht evtl. eines wird.

Auf jeden Fall ist das überhaupt nicht eindeutig und keiner weiß eben welche Kombination von seinem zuständigen Amt als nicht ok angesehen wird. Von daher ist eben doch ein abklären nötig. Zumindest wenn man sich das ganze sparren will was Du hier nennst als Möglichkeit dagegen an zu gehen. Da ist es doch einfacher vorher schon mal in Ruhe miteinander zu sprechen und Argumente auszutauschen, bevor es Probleme gibt.

Das hat gar nichts mit der rechtlichen Einordnung eines BMF-Schreibens als solches zu tun. Aber durchaus damit das es sehr vage und offen in alle Richtungen ist, und damit jeder Bearbeiter es anders sehen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Stimmt so fast. 3 Punkte sind als alleinige Merkmale zu sehen, so wie im Schreiben aufgeführt:
ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Qualifikation);

das Auftreten und Bewerten von geschlossenen Mannschaften;

wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung (z.B. Tombolafischen).

Der Rest bei mehr als einem Punkt:
Veranstaltungen nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler zugelassen werden;

Vergabe von Preisen an Sieger und Plazierte;

das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen;

das übermäßige Anfüttern;

die Verwendung von Setzkeschern;

das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische;

vorheriger Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wieder falsch.



|kopfkrat Ich weiß nicht so recht, warum Du Dich bei mir einhaken willst mit Deinen Kriterien. Noch einmal: weder schrieb ich bisher über die Kriterien, noch habe ich das in Zukunft vor. Wenn Du also Leute mit richtig und falsch belehren willst, sollte das Thema schon passen...

Ich sagte lediglich, dass ein BMF-Schreiben als Verwaltungsanweisung natürlich von den FAs beachtet und berücksichtigt werden muss. Da gibt es keinen Deuteln und kein Diskutieren. Mehr nicht und auch nicht weniger. 

Wenn Du jetzt sagt, aber inhaltlich könnte man schon noch diskutieren, wie dieses oder jenes Kriterium oder dieses oder jenes Kriterium in Kombination ausgelegt werden könnte, ist das ein Diskussionszweig, der gerne ohne mich geführt werden kann... Alles klar?


----------



## Dunraven (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich will mit Dir auch nicht über die Kriterien diskutieren.
Ich sagte nur das Deine Aussage 





> Wenn der BMF-Erlass  gültig ist und Anwendung findet, gibt es da nichts abzuklären


 schlicht falsch ist.

Denn ohne Abklären weiß ein Verein nicht wie er den richtig anwendet, bzw. wie er handeln muss damit sie mit dem nicht in Konflikt kommen. Ist er richtig angewendet wenn man die Punkte 1-5 anwendet und Punkt 6 weg läßt, oder  ist er richtig angewendet wenn man die Punkte 4-6 anwendet und die anderen nicht, oder, oder, oder.

Was Du bisher einfach nicht verstanden zu haben scheinst, ist das es KEINE richtige Anwendung gibt. Jeder zuständige Bearbeiter wird den so anwenden wie er es für richtig hält. Der eine sagte eben, 1,2, 4 und 5 sind keine Probleme, das macht einfach Sinn, der nächste sagt schon bei zwei der Punkte ist es aus seiner Sicht ein Problem. 

Fazit: Will ein Verein sich richtig verhalten, dann muss er eben abklären was aus Sicht des für ihn zuständigen FA die richtige Anwendung ist, da es da sehr viele mögliche richtige Anwendungen gibt. Eben weil jeder selbst interpretieren muss ob die Punkte (wenn es mehr wie einer ist) nun dafür sprechen oder nicht. 

Das wieder Falsch bezog sich eben darauf das Du Dich nicht nur zu der rechtlichen Einordnung eines BMF-Schreibens als solches geäußert hast (wie Du in Deine Widerspruch zu meinem Post schriebst) , sondern eben auch schriebst das es nichts abzuklären gibt (und auf die Aussage bezog es sich, und die hat ja eben nichts mit der rechtlichen Einordnung zu tun), was im Gegenzug bedeuten muss das alles eindeutig geregelt ist. 

Und das dem nicht so ist, das versuche ich Dir verständlich zu machen. 

Die Kriterien will ich nicht mit Dir diskutieren, sondern ich versuche Dir zu erklären wieviel Unklarheit da drin steckt, und vor allem wieviel "Eigenmeinung vom Bearbeiter". Allein schon der Punkt über das "übermäßige Anfüttern", kann einer schon als gegeben ansehen wenn mehr als 500g Anfutter benutzt werden, der nächste sagt sich übermäßig sind mehr wie 1 Kg, der nächste sagt das sind mehr wie 3 Kg und der nächste findet 10 Kg erst übermäßig, um es mal hoch zu treiben. Und alle wenden den Erlass auf ihrer Sicht richtig an, mit ihren (von ihnen selbst aus dem Bauch heraus) Mengen. Also, wenn es so einfach ist, und nichts abgeklärt werden muss (wie Du geschrieben hast), ab welcher Anfutter Menge wird der Erlass richtig angewendet wenn es um das Übermäßige Anfüttern geht?

Ich möchte keine Antwort, denn wie ich schon schrieb will ich mit Dir nicht über die Kriterien Diskutieren, wenn Du es nicht möchtest. Aber ich hoffe Du verstehst jetzt worauf ich hinaus will, und auf was sich das Falsch und das Wieder Falsch bezog.


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Dunraven schrieb:


> ...Jeder zuständige Bearbeiter wird den so anwenden wie er es für richtig hält....
> 
> 
> Die Kriterien will ich nicht mit Dir diskutieren, sondern ich versuche Dir zu erklären wieviel Unklarheit da drin steckt, und vor allem wieviel "Eigenmeinung vom Bearbeiter". Allein schon der Punkt über das "übermäßige Anfüttern", kann einer schon als gegeben ansehen wenn mehr als 500g Anfutter benutzt werden, der nächste sagt sich übermäßig sind mehr wie 1 Kg, der nächste sagt das sind mehr wie 3 Kg und der nächste findet 10 Kg erst übermäßig, um es mal hoch zu treiben. Und alle wenden den Erlass auf ihrer Sicht richtig an, mit ihren (von ihnen selbst aus dem Bauch heraus) Mengen...



Vielleicht ist das ja auch ein Grund dafür, dass es bislang nicht zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit wegen "Hege-Wettfischen" kam und vielleicht auch nicht so schnell kommen wird. Wenn es so schwammig ist, wie hier beschrieben, ist es eben nicht ein in Stein gemeißeltes Gesetz oder die Ausführungsverordnung dazu mit allen daraus erwachsenden Konsequenzen für die Anwendung. Bei einer Geschwindigkkeitsüberschreitung von XXX km/h folgt i.d.R. YYY. Da gibt es kaum Handlungsspielraum. Das scheint aber hier keinneswegs der Fall. 
Und zu erwarten, dass ein Finanzbeamter hier nach eigenem Ermessen tätig wird, ist vielleicht etwas viel verlangt. Eigenes Ermessen... und damit Arbeit, Angriffsfläche und Ärger zu produzieren?! 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass man einen unsinnigen Erlaß gegebenenfalls ändern sollte. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Jetzt diskutiert Ihr hier über einen von zehn Punkten! Alle anderen Punkte sind klar definiert. 

Warten wir mal ab, bis das erste FA irgendwann zu ermitteln beginnt. Eventuell wird das ja den Dominoeffekt auslösen- und nicht absehbare Folgen haben...


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt diskutiert Ihr hier über einen von zehn Punkten! ...



Du meinst jetzt damit nicht etwa das Beispiel mit dem Futter, oder etwa doch?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dunraven (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt diskutiert Ihr hier über einen von zehn Punkten! Alle anderen Punkte sind klar definiert.
> 
> Warten wir mal ab, bis das erste FA irgendwann zu ermitteln beginnt. Eventuell wird das ja den Dominoeffekt auslösen- und nicht absehbare Folgen haben...




???
Was meinst Du mit einen Punkt, das mit dem Anfutter war nur ein Beispiel aus den sieben Punkten, hätte auch jedes andere nehmen können, aber das ist halt gut weil es zusätzlich noch einen zweiten nicht klar definierten Inhalt hat.

Nur 3 Punkte sind klar definiert als Punkte die einen Wettbewerbscharakter erfüllen, und damit laut VDSF (und nun DAFV) ein Wettfischen ergeben.

ALLE 7 anderen könnten eventuell und möglicherweise und vielleicht usw. auf ein Wettfischen hindeuten, wenn mindestens zwei davon zusammenkommen. Sie müssen aber nicht zwingend darauf hindeuten. Darum geht es. Selbst wenn die 7 Punkte alle zutreffen, muss es laut dem Erlass noch kein Wettfischen sein, da in der Definition steht  





> Für ein Wettfischen kann weiter sprechen, wenn mehrere folgender Kriterien vorliegen:


Das kann ist der springende Punkt bei den sieben Punkten. Da ist nichts klar definiert nach dem Motto treffen x und y zusammen ist es eines. 

Hat also einer vom FA ein Angeln mit mehreren dieser sieben Punkte auf dem Tisch, dann muss doch scheinbar er selbst entscheiden spricht es für ein Wettfischen oder nicht (oder sein Vorgesetzter oder wer auch immer. Auf jeden Fall muss irgendwer irgendwann mal entscheiden, da es nicht festgelegt ist), und dementsprechend geht man der Sache nach oder nicht. Bei einem der 3 Punkte hingegen fällt die Frage weg, weil die ja klar definiert sind als Wettbewerbscharakter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*Hier gehts um Veranstaltungen des DAFV* 2013 und 2014, bei dem neben vielen anderen zumindest auch 2 LV größte Bedenken haben, weil die diese Veranstaltungen diesen Vorgaben an die Gemeinnützigkeit nach AO eben widersprechen.

Nu macht mal weiter, wie gesagt, das wird eh geklärt werden (müssen), weil die vom BV ja an die Kohle von den Sperrkonten wieder ran wollen..

Und die gibts eben erst, wenn von den Finanzbehörden ALLE 2013 und 2014 unter Führung des DAFV stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen (Angeltreffs, IAM 2013, etc.) an Hand der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung und der realen Durchführung dieser Veranstaltungen (inkl. Treuhand-, Anderkonten, Plätze markieren, Setzkescher verwenden, auftreten von Mannschaften, Siegerehrungen, hohe Ehrengaben etc.) die Unbedenklichkeit in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit des BV (und damit der Sicherheit, dass wegen diesem Punkt nicht nachfolgend die LV durch ihre Beiträge an den BV (Ausschliesslichkeit, tatsächliche Mittelverwendung etc.) dann selber die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*61.Weltmeisterschaften für Nationen in Prelog – Kroatien vom 07. – 14.09.2014​*
http://dsav.eu/61-weltmeisterschaften-fuer-nationen-in-prelog-kroatien-vom-07-14-09-2014/

Auch da ist wieder die vom DAFV durch CIPS-Beiträge und Nominierung direkt geförderte Wettangelmannschaft aus Deutschland dabei.

Wiederum berichtet darüber nicht der DAFV - Warum bloss?

Nur wieder auf anderen Seiten, wie auf der Seite des nicht zum DAFV gehörenden Splitterverbandes DSAV der DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder Quinger, Emonts und Panno, wird darüber berichtet.

Während dessen hüllt sich der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, weiterhin in Schweigen und ignoriert auch diese direkt vom DAFV geförderte Wettangelweltmeisterschaft und überlässt die Berichterstattung wieder externen, nicht zum DAFV gehörenden Splitterverbänden wie dem DASV.

*
Nicht interessant, sondern schlicht falsch geguckt! Danke an Tomasz für Hinweis!!*
*Ist falsch:*
Interessant auch in dem Zusammenhang, dass das über den DAFV (CIPS-Mitgliedschaft) zur WM geschickte Wettangelteam T-Shirts des nicht zum DAFV gehörenden DSAV trägt - ob die das überhaupt wissen in Berlin und Offenbach??


----------



## Tomasz (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *61.Weltmeisterschaften für Nationen in Prelog – Kroatien vom 07. – 14.09.2014​*
> ....
> Interessant auch in dem Zusammenhang, dass das über den DAFV (CIPS-Mitgliedschaft) zur WM geschickte Wettangelteam T-Shirts des nicht zum DAFV gehörenden DSAV trägt - ob die das überhaupt wissen in Berlin und Offenbach??



Wofür Du Dich so alles interessierst. Wegen mir können die im Nike-Shirt oder im Strickpulli dort hin:q. 
Aber woher weißt Du heuute schon, was die Manschaft in einer Woche tragen wird? Oder meinst Du die weißen Shirts, die die vorgestellten Teilnehmer da tragen? 
Das sind doch Restbestände des DAV oder sehe ich das falsch? ob die das überhaupt wissen in Offenbach? In Berlin werden die sich sicher drüber freuen:m!
Vielleicht sollte ich selbst auch keine Fotos mehr posten, wer weiß was Du aus meinem Klamottenstil so alles ableiten wirst, oder aber Dich als Modeberater einstellen. Denkst Du, dass blau mir stehen könnte?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hey tatsächlich - die treten mit alten DAV-Shirts auf - noch besser.. 
Danke für den Hinweis!!!!!
(ich brauch doch langsam ne Brille ;-))

Da veröffentlicht also mit dem DSAV ein nicht zum DAFV gehörender Verein Fotos vom DAFV-Wettangelteam mit T-Shirts vom nicht mehr existierenden DAV....

Oder sind die schon wieder am Gründen eines Angler- statt eines Angelfischerverbandes??

Wär ja klasse......

Alleine, mir fehlt der Glaube (und ist hier eh nicht das Thema, das sind ja die DAFV-Wettangeln)...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hey tatsächlich - die treten mit alten DAV-Shirts auf - noch besser



Taktik..damit sowohl DAFV wie DSAV ihre Hände in Unschuld waschen können..kann man besser verleugnen

Segeln unter falscher Flagge


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang auch der diese Woche stattgefundene Fischereitag des DFV, bei dem auch einige DAFVler anwesend waren.

Laut der Veröffentlichung des DAFV hat man sich zwar nicht mit den drängenden Problemen beschäftigt (gemeinnützigkeitswidrige Veranstaltungen 2013/14), dafür solls nun statt neuer Leitlinien für Gemeinschaftsangeln eine "Handreichung für Gemeinschaftsfischen" geben - was immer das sein soll (gefragt vorher, informiert, diskutiert oder mitgenommen wird natürlich dazu im DAFV sowenig wie weiland im DAV oder VDSF):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer braucht diesen DAFV????​*
> Hier der Link zur Meldung des DAFV zum Fischereitag des DFV in Fulda:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...eilungen/deutscher-fischereitag-2014-in-fulda
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunraven (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hey tatsächlich - die treten mit alten DAV-Shirts auf - noch besser..
> Danke für den Hinweis!!!!!
> (ich brauch doch langsam ne Brille ;-))



Brauchst Du nicht, da die da ja noch nicht sind,also können sie da auch noch keine Fotos gemacht haben.
Woher stammen die Fotos also?
Aus dem Archiv und damit eben von früheren Veranstaltungen. Und die sind daher durchaus auch mal 2-3 Jahre alt. Wenn Du Dir die Namen anschaust, da war nur einer bei der letzten WM dabei, der Rest war wohl noch nicht bei einer WM unter dem neuem Verbandsnamen. Mal davon abgesehen das sicher kein Geld für neue Shirts da ist. 
War ja schon beim DAV vor einigen Jahren noch ein Thema das die fast nur in den Shirts ihrer Marken zu sehen waren und keine einheitlichen an hatten. Meine mich zu erinnern das einer schrieb das es damals daran lag das sie je nur 1 Teamshirt hatten für 2 Tage WM und 1 Woche Training.


----------



## Dunraven (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und siehe da, die Bilder von der Strecke.
Wie erwartet die meisten beim Training im Sponsoren Shirt, aber einer hat auch ein anderes Shirt an. DSAV steht drauf. Aber wie gesagt, Training und jeder hat irgendwas an.

http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/K1024_20140907_134132.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auch wenn diesmal nur ein 8. Platz für die Mannschaft rausgesprungen ist und der beste deutsche Wettangler im Einzel nur 12er wurde, gratulieren wir natürlich wieder dem DAFV für seine tatkräftige und direkte Förderung der Wettangler im DAFV bei der 61. Wettangelweltmeisterschaft der Nationen in Kroatien..

Wir haben dazu wieder eine Mail an den DAFV und an die im DAFV organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände geschickt:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorstände der Landes- und Spezialverbände des DAFV,
> 
> wir gratulieren dem ganzen DAFV recht herzlich zur Teilnahme einer Wettangelmannschaft des DAFV bei den 61.Weltmeisterschaften für Nationen in Prelog (Kroatien) vom 07.09.2014 bis 14.09.2014.
> ...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ketzer :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ich?
nie nicht.........
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Auf der Seite des LSFV-SH ist eine überarbeitete Version der neuen, verbandsinternen Richtlinien zu Gemeinschaftsfischen des DAFV zu finden.
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/

Direkt:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/dmdocuments/Entwurf_Gemeinschaftsfischen_2014_08.pdf

Die wurden aber bisher NICHT vom DAFV an die anderen Landesverbände verschickt, zum informieren, be- oder überarbeiten und diskutieren.

Woher der LSFV-SH diese überarbeiteten Richtlinien hat, warum die nur auf der LSFV-SH-Seite zu finden sind, aber nicht alle LV darüber informiert werden, warum das der LSFV-SH veröffentlicht, obwohl die vom DAFV noch gar nicht offiziell raus gegeben wurden, ob das dann überhaupt ein "offizieller" Entwurf des DAFV ist oder nur der Wunsch vom LSFV-SH, das alles sind Fragen, die sich da stellen und bisher unbeantwortet sind.

Wir bleiben auch da dran...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und auch die Jungs der Printpresse schreiben nun über das Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292008


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mal gucken wann eine Umlage zur Bekämpfung der Print- und Onlinemedien beschlossen wird...  Ein Konto für Umlagen einrichten können die ja


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Jetzt an den kommenden Wochenenden finden ja die Kader/Sichtungsangeln vom DAFV statt -  seltsamerweise gab es dazu keine öffentlichen Einladungen, es soll also wohl ein Wettkampfanglerinternes Geschehen bleiben, über das man gerne schweigen will..

Die Kaderangeln für Stipper sollen wohl in Falkenrehde stattfinden, für die Feederangler in Sand am Main.

Es soll dazu wohl auch schriftliche Einladungen mit DAFV-Briefkopf geben, da sind wir dran....

Im Gegensatz zu den letztjährigen Kaderangeln solls diesmal wohl aber nur unter 50, statt wie damals 100 Euro pro Teilnehmer kosten.

Sobald wir mehr wissen, geben wir Bescheid.


----------



## sbho (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Frau "Happich Kasachstan", wo kommt die denn her, da fällt mir noch Frau Franziska Fischer Tierschutzverein Heilbronn, ein, die hat mal auf 'ner Hauptversammlung von HN ASV einen Vortrag gehalten, (1974)  wo gezeigt wurde, wie an den Bock zum Gärtner macht, ich denke die Frau (beide) ist eine klassiche Fehlbesetzung für das Amt.... Hätte gerne noch ein paar Hintergründe in kompaktforn, ist die Frage ob dieser Verein noch unterwanderbar ist (unter-"wunderbar") aber die Strukturen sind so flexibel wie das Landratsamt Heilbronn nach dem Wechsel von CDU nach Linke..... so als Dimension im Vergleich, nicht Wertung Parteilichkeit

|rolleyes






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das DAFV-Wettangeln Feeder wurde am Wochenende durchgeführt.
> 
> Die Fische wurden nach dem, was bisher bekannt wurde, in Setzkeschern gehältert, Plätze wurden markiert und ausgelost, Methoden, Köder und Futter etc. vorgeschrieben.
> 
> ...


----------

